#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-13
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> superm1, hyperair: it's not the keys themselves that aren't working, it's the missing support for backligths in X (that wasn't converted to devkit-power)
<pitti> superm1, hyperair: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2009-July/000268.html FYI
<TheMuso> Morning pitti .
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> pitti: I'm attempting to debug that pulse mute volume issue, but haven't got very ar with it yet.
<TheMuso> far
<pitti> TheMuso: didn't you say it was a local problem only?
<pitti> I still get it with every boot, haven't dug into that one so far
<pitti> I plan to reinstall for alpha-3, so I don't care much
<TheMuso> pitti: Well I did a fresh install ona machine today, and instaleld pulse from the PPA. THings seem to be muted until you play some sound, then adjust the volume. Not exactly sure whats going on yet, so I need to do more testing.
<didrocks> morning o/
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten Tag pitti
<hyperair> pitti: ah i thought it would be something of that kind =\
<hyperair> pitti: thanks for telling
<hyperair> pitti: but gpm seems pretty capable of changing the screen brightness when the power supply is disconnected or connected
<pitti> hyperair: that sounds like a gpm bug then
<pitti> if it just doesn't work with AC attached
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> hey seb128 and chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I'll look at the two gpm sponsoring things
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti and didrocks
<chrisccoulson> did everyone have a good weekend?
<pitti> quiet, but relaxing
<chrisccoulson> that's what i like ;)
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the clutter upload
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: y/w
<pitti> seb128: taking libxklavier sponsoring, too (also affects gdm, will update my patch there in bzr)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> I didn't notice there was sponsoring yet, I'm looking at yet another gtk update
<pitti> seb128: btw, new gtk working mostly fine here; only regression is the gtimelog panel applet, it's black now
<seb128> wait for the new version and tell me if that's still an issue
<seb128> we got reports about awn and lotus notes being broken
<seb128> awn should be easy to test I had no clue lotus notes was still being used
<pitti> chrisccoulson: re bug 398579, could you please send this to debian as well? Would be bad if they decide for a different -dev name
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398579 in libxklavier "Update to 4.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398579
<pitti> (sponsoring now)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no problem. did you see dholbach's comment though?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, just answered
<chrisccoulson> it is missing a conflicts/replaces
<chrisccoulson> ah
<pitti> and having one too much :)
<chrisccoulson> heh. i probably should have tried installing the -dev package too when testing it;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it shouldn't have an actual effect
<pitti> just looks weird
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> quite a few rdepends, so that needs a library transition
<pitti> I'll fix gdm in bzr
<chrisccoulson> i did the update quite late last night when i realised the g-c-c update needed it too
<pitti> thanks for that
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if there's no rush, i can help out fixing some of the rdepends, although it'll have to be when i finish work
<pitti> uploaded; I'll beat it through NEW once it built
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no rush; the gnome stuff will just fix itself with the next gnome update round
<pitti> no need to do extra uploads for those, IMHO
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then :)
<seb128> new GNOME update round being for today
<seb128> if people are back from gdcs to roll tarballs ;-)
<crevette__> hey hey seb128
<seb128> lut crevette___________________
<crevette__> nto too much sunburns ?
<crevette__> yeah, I should clean my ______
<seb128> no, the weather was quite cloudy there
 * pitti takes bug 390437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390437 in gnome-menus "Merge with Debian and update to 2.26.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390437
<crevette__> seb128, I be happy to help doing some packaging tonight and tomorrow, if my work load duty is not too high
<pitti> james_w: stop making package updates so much fun with bzr-bd! this is supopsed to be _work_ :)
<seb128> crevette: cool
<crevette__> it's been a long time I didn't do some ....
<seb128> pitti, any clue about bug #398253?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398253 in gdm "gdm doesnt start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398253
<pitti> seb128: haven't seen that yet
<seb128> "** (gdm-binary:10980): WARNING ** : Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.23" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<pitti> huh, sounds like a wrong d-bus conf?
<seb128> could be, but you said you had an issue similar to that when you first tried on karmic
<seb128> I was wondering if you remember if you changed something to fix the issue
<pitti> seb128: I rebooted, AFAIK
<seb128> ok
<crevette> pitti, did you had a look to the new policykit?
<pitti> crevette: which kind of "look" are you interested in?
<pitti> crevette: I plan to do some more migration, yes
<pitti> I prepared a consolekit upload
<pitti> but that needs to be done in lockstep with gnome-session and gdm, etc.
<pitti> didn't manage to finish that last Friday
<pitti> so far only dk-disks is using it, AFAIR
<seb128> crevette, it's in karmic for a while now
<crevette> pitti, from a patch I seen I seen a lot of code is removed in applications that use policy, so all the check is done within policykit now
<pitti> Laney: gnome-menus merge> ugh, what a patch :)
<pitti> crevette: exactly
<pitti> apps don't need to talk to the auth agent directly any more
<pitti> chrisccoulson: xklavier NEWed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back chrisccoulson
<JonDoe297> :)
<pitti> Laney: hm, with your gnome-menus, "Add/Remove" moved into the "Others.." submenu; does that need to be fixed in gnome-menus or in gnome-app-install?
<pitti> Laney: perhaps in debian/patches/09_app_install_entry.patch?
<huats> morning everyone !
<coolbhavi> hi huats
<huats> coolbhavi: hey
<Laney> pitti: let me look
 * Laney boots up pc
<pitti> Laney: (sponsoring bug updated as well)
<Laney> got the mail, thanks
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> Laney, nothing like telepathy IRC before stating the computer ;-)
<seb128> starting
<Laney> I wish! (got a Macbook as my laptop)
<seb128> ah ok ;-)
<huats> seb128: o/
<huats> seb128: so how was GCDS ?
<Laney> huh
<Laney> guess I need to test gnome-menus with a new user eh
<seb128> huats, very good!
<huats> seb128: and the ice cream contest ? do you participate ?
<seb128> huats, no, I'm not crazy enough for that ;-)
<huats> :)
<pitti> yay, finally a working gdm keyboard selector
<huats> (you were talking of icecreams before leaving so I guessed...)
<crevette> pitti, one question, the keyboard layout in console since few days, I guess this is a know problem?
<pitti> crevette: "... is wrong"?
<crevette> ah yeah :)
<pitti> crevette: yes, cjwatson mentioned that it's known-broken
<pitti> nothing to do with gdm, though
<Laney> ...
<Laney> didn't add 09_app_install_menu to series
 * Laney runs
<crevette> yeah I know this is not related, but as you spoke about keybd
<seb128> go quilt go
<crevette> :)
<Laney> indeed
 * pitti wonders how many hours he spent on this gdm thing by now
 * seb128 hugs pitti for the outstanding gdm work
<crevette> seb128 is evil
 * seb128 kicks crevette
<seb128> no I'm not
<pitti> seb128: bug 395324 is still unnerving, though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395324 in gdm "'These windows do not support "save current setup"....' metacity warning when logging in with gdm 2.26" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395324
<pitti> except that one, it's working pretty well now
<seb128> pitti, it's mostly cosmetic though, did you try to catch the #gdm guys about it?
<pitti> seb128: not yet, just spoke to mclasen last week
<seb128> pitti, another issue is that it doesn't let you to log out if you use autologin
<crevette> I had the same dialog appearing for empathy when I ended a session
<seb128> right, I did read that, mclasen is not one of the gdm guys though
<pitti> seb128: right, it doesn't fall back to timed login after logout, right?
<seb128> he did some fixing for fedora but that's about it
<seb128> pitti, indeed
 * pitti sighs
<seb128> pitti, the issue could be a gnome-session one
<seb128> pitti, chriscoulson might be a good person to ping about that
<seb128> he has been looking at gnome-session for a while
<crevette> did seb128 updated to the latest gdm ?
<crevette> :)
<pitti> we do have the latest gdm
<pitti> plus some three git cherrypicks
<crevette> I mean, perhaps it was just kicked of its session
<huats> hello pitti and crevette
<crevette> salut huats
<pitti> bonjour huats, comment vas-tu?
<huats> pitti: very good ! since I am on holidays tonight... but I am sorry I can't say that in german :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: hi ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi
<chrisccoulson> just saw your e-mail
<asac> chrisccoulson: i commented on the bug
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen that yet
<asac> chrisccoulson: the --remove-all isnt redundant
<asac> its there to workaround alternative bugs
<asac> e.g. if you --remove the last one and dont do a --remove-all, the next --install will not get auto selected
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i didn't realise that
<asac> aka the user ends up with nothing
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, so the new gtk doesn't solve the csw issues reported
<asac> chrisccoulson: so please put the code back in and lets fix the return code ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: and please request a merge ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<asac> chrisccoulson: isnt the bzr branch mentioned in control?
<asac> if so we should add it there i guess
<chrisccoulson> asac - no problem. i couldnt find any other packages which do this though (other than xulrunner), so i thought it was ok ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: do what? --remove-all?
<chrisccoulson> asac - there is a bzr branch mentioned, but it is out of date
<asac> really?
<asac> let me check
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i couldn't find any other package that did the --remove-all
<asac> lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. but try it
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe its fixed in the meantime
<chrisccoulson> i just did a "grep update-alternatives "\-\-remove\-all" /var/lib/dpkg/info" on my system, and the only other package that did it was xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<asac> chrisccoulson: right. i think for most alternatives user never remove all providers
<asac> so they dont end up there
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<asac> chrisccoulson: lp:~gnash/gnash/ubuntu
<asac> is that the one mentioned?
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. the one in debian/control is ubuntu-core-dev it think, which looks quite out of date
<asac> yeah
<chrisccoulson> also, doesn't update-alternatives --remove-all also fail with an error when there are no providers left?
<asac> chrisccoulson: ok. i will drop that
<asac> chrisccoulson: right .... you can do  || true
<asac> chrisccoulson: i dont think that it fails
<asac> chrisccoulson: unless the alternative doesnt exist at all
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll try it again. but i'm sure when i tried it on saturday, update-alternatives --remove-all failed with an error after removing the last provider with udpate-alternatives --remove
<asac> chrisccoulson: seems that changed then. so either the underlying bug fixed or we are doomed
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'll take another look at it anyway, but it will have to be when i finish work
<asac> chrisccoulson: sure thanks.
 * pitti pokes bugzilla.gnome.org, wake up!
<asac> hehe
<chrisccoulson> pitti - perhaps it wants us to stop reporting bugs ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: so assuming its really fixes, we probably also need to change flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> and swfdec
<chrisccoulson> asac - probably, if it does the same thing then it will likely fail on removal in karmic at the moment anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at it in gnash first though
<asac> thx
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is bugzilla not working for you then? i can get on to it from here
<asac> chrisccoulson: please use RELEASE 0.0-0...1 to ubuntu/karmic as the commit message for the release commits ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> check out bzr log
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems to work again now
<asac> chrisccoulson: you can commit directly to ~gnash team now
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks:)
<crevette> seb128, bug related to csw should bet tagged with csw in whiteboard field in bugzilla
<seb128> crevette, thanks but there is no way to set the whiteboard on the bug filing page is it?
<seb128> crevette, ie I need to file the bug and then edit it
<crevette> ah there is not?
 * crevette pretend to file a bug
<crevette> ah ture
<crevette> true
<seb128> grrrr
<seb128> crevette, I get mid-air collisions now thanks to you, no need to jump on new bugs while I'm editing those and adding details ...
<seb128> Laney, can tomboy be synced now?
<seb128> Laney, do you want to do the 0.15.3 update? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: yes from experimental. I didn't request as there are no changews yet
<Laney> it's on my list ;)
<seb128> Laney, also we need somebody to do a sru for the current 0.14 in jaunty, want to work on that one too?
<Laney> yeah I was talking to lool about that
<Laney> you want to sru 0.14.2?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I just need to get pitti convinced ;-)
<seb128> or 0.14.3 rather now
<Laney> pff
<Laney> I wish they'd update their homepage
<laxmi> hello
<Laney> seb128: do you have a script to watch ftp or something?
<laxmi> r u listening me?
<seb128> laxmi, hi, no
<seb128> Laney, I'm subscribed to the ftp mailing list
<Laney> oh
<laxmi> I am facing a problem
<Laney> didn't know it existed
<seb128> laxmi, try #ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, we also have http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<Laney> good point
<seb128> but it's not tracking stable
<Laney> got it on the list anyways
<Laney> just fighting with gnome-menus
<Laney> somehow gnome-app-install doesn't get enabled
<seb128> Laney, it's in applications.menu
<Laney> seb128: I see it if I edit the menu
<Laney> but it's disabled and if I enable it it just gets unset again
<seb128> does it work on a stock config?
<Laney> this is a new user
<seb128> and it's not displayed by default?
<Laney> no
<seb128> weird
<Laney> probably because it's being disabled for some reason
<seb128> you applied 09_app_install_entry.patch?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> btw no need to merge the old ubuntu changelog entries
<seb128> better to clean those they take space for no real benefit
<Laney> alright
<Laney> some people like to see them for merges
<seb128> I don't see the point
<seb128> especially for desktop updates where we copy the NEWS
<seb128> it tends to be lot of extra text for no real benefit
<Laney> I've looked at the changelog to see when/why changes were done before
<Laney> or even who so you can ask the changer
<Laney> LP does hold this information most of the time though
<seb128> all the time I would say
<seb128> and we summarize changes in the merge changelog entry
<seb128> I tend to put references there or in the patch comment
<Laney> the problem is when the merge changelogs are not as detailed
<Laney> but it's nto a big deal
<Laney> grr
<Laney> does empathy have privacy settings? getting spammed now
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I'm currently building polkit-1-ified gnome-{session,panel},gdm, consolekit; any objections against those?
<pitti> i. e. would you rather wait until they are committed upstream?
<pitti> (either way, I want them locally to test them)
<seb128> pitti, not at all
<seb128> go go go
 * pitti moves the crack-o-meter up another notch
<pitti> I like the polkit-1 patches
<Nafallo> pitti: ...and crack
<Nafallo> :-)
<pitti>  gnome-session/gsm-consolekit.c |  612 ++++-------------------------------------
<pitti>  3 files changed, 62 insertions(+), 570 deletions(-)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the gnome-session / consolekit migration causes some wierd side-effects though doesn't it?
<pitti> gdm is even better
<pitti>  gui/simple-greeter/gdm-greeter-login-window.c |  237 --------------------------
<pitti>  3 files changed, 4 insertions(+), 263 deletions(-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, that's why the gnome-session one hasn't been sent upstream yet
<Nafallo> oooh. is that the annoying dialog getting removed? :-)
<pitti> Nafallo: which one?
<pitti> (no, it's not meant to remove dialogs)
<Nafallo> pitti: the one after the login
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know if anyone is working on changing the consolekit API this cycle?
<pitti> Nafallo: not the "cannot save session greeter blabla" thing
<Nafallo> pitti: that one! :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know
<pitti> Nafallo: bug 395324, still needs looking into
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395324 in gdm "'These windows do not support "save current setup"....' metacity warning when logging in with gdm 2.26" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395324
<Nafallo> pitti: think I'm subbed, and therefor saw you taking ownership ;-)
<Nafallo> I think that's the one issue I have on the EeePC 701 4GB at the moment :-)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gdm-list/2009-June/msg00007.html <- that one?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, thats the one
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering if anyone was working on that yet
<james_w> mclasen would be the one to ask I get
<james_w> guess
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know what that dialog appears for yet?
<chrisccoulson> it's displayed by metacity isn't it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, I still need to learn how session management works, and what goes wrong there
<pitti> apparently the greeter doesn't properly register with the session
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't understand what it means yet. the dialog is actually displayed by metacity, so i'm unsure of what it has to do with session management
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth having a look at the metacity code though
<pitti> oh, that's not gnome-session?
<chrisccoulson> no, it seems the dialog is displayed be metacity. i noticed it when i was debugging another metacity issue last week
 * pitti tests new PK crack, brb
<chrisccoulson> that's why the dialog goes away if you don't start metacity in the greeter session
<chrisccoulson> btw, there is still a metacity patch in the sponsor queue i think ;)
<Nafallo> seb128: wb
<seb128> ok, new gtk uploaded
<seb128> re Nafallo
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know if the greeter already registers with the session manager?
<chrisccoulson> looking at the metacity code, it seems that it displays the error for any window not having a sm_client_id
<chrisccoulson> so gdm probably needs to call gdk_set_sm_client_id somewhere
<Nafallo> seb128: you should get a new computer! one that let's you be on irc at the same time as you dput :-)
<seb128> Nafallo, that's rather that I do a full session restart before uploading gtk to make sure it does't break gdm, login, anything
<Nafallo> seb128: meh. what's the fun in development version if it doesn't break? :-P
<seb128> we have enough people breaking things already ;-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: latest upload of gdm added a patch to do that, but it didn't help
<pitti> ugh, so consolekit/gdm work fine now, but restart in panel menu breaks completely
<pitti> something to figure out after lunch
 * pitti sighs
<seb128> pitti, restart what?
<pitti> seb128: reboot
<seb128> ah the menu item you mean
<seb128> weird
<asac> seb128: so yelp to webkit migration is not going to happen this cycle, right?
<seb128> asac, dunno, they will decide on new components this week
<seb128> asac, it's still on the roadmap but I'm not sure they will declare all issues solved
<asac> seb128: i mean codewise. is yelp ready for webkit?
<seb128> yes, they have a webkit version in git for a while I think
<seb128> over a cycle
<asac> but not in tarball?
<seb128> they just didn't make it official default
<asac> maybe we can pull that in?
<seb128> no, they just roll tarballs for the official mainstream version
<asac> or would you feel bad about such a moveß
<asac> ?
<seb128> what is the rational to do it?
<asac> oh i remember there are a11y
<seb128> I would prefer to stay on a version translated, etc
<asac> seb128: we want to get rid of as much xulrunner rdepends as possible
<seb128> and supported by upstream guys
<seb128> let's wait a week
<seb128> I want to see how their discussion about webkit for this cycle go
<asac> seb128: its here as a todo: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> i can make it postponed and add a "port to 1.9.1 entry" instead
<asac> its just that i want to finish all the main porting this week so we can swiftly move to 1.9.1
<seb128> wait a few days and let's revisit that once GNOME has decided what to do for 2.28
<asac> seb128: ok, but for ephy we can kick the epiphany-browser package out and migrate to epiphany-webkit?
<seb128> vuntz, ^ any idea about webkit being used by GNOME for 2.28?
<seb128> asac, I would like to keep both but we can move it to universe
<asac> seb128: well. i wouldnt want to invest much time making it work on 1.9.1
<asac> seb128: so if the port is easy we can keep it ... otherwise we can keep it if we keep 1.9 in universe
<seb128> let somebody do that if they are interested and drop it if nobody does?
<asac> i dont think anyone will do it, but ok
<seb128> ie break it when you need and wait for somebody to fix it or not
<asac> seb128: point is that if we dont drop it we cant migrate the gecko users to webkit
<seb128> well maybe other distros do and we can grab the change ;-)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> well I'm not sure webkit is ready to be default yet
<seb128> ie I need greasemonkey to work
<seb128> I need to go for lunch now, bbl, we can continue this discussion after lunch if you want
<asac> ok lets wait till we know whats up with webkit
<Laney> oh
<Laney> doesn't seem like I broke gnome-app-install
<Laney> broken in a VM install too
<crevette> does anyone noticed problem with volume slider in totem in karmic, the slider doesn't seems to move
<crevette> ... but the volume is changed. I wonder if it a side effect of csw
<Laney> crevette: weird the popout thing just seems to clise
<Laney> close
<seb128> works fine here
<crevette> Laney, I can't recall the behavior as I back to windows, but it seems broken for me on 2 laptops
<crevette> seb128, perhaps latest gtk fixed the issue
<Laney> I click on the slider and the widget disappears
<Laney> don't know if the volume changes, got the radio on
<seb128> I doubt it
<seb128> I played with it some days ago to try the "jump to 0" bug fix
<seb128> and it was working correctly with 2.17.3 too
<crevette> I noticed the behavior yesterday
<crevette> and I tested on my professional laptop and got the same problem
 * Laney has 2.17.3
 * crevette has too
<seb128> do you get the same issue in rhythmbox?
<Laney> ~laney/+junk/gnome-menus needs a merge
<Laney> seb128: no
<seb128> weird
<seb128> that's the same widget being used
<Laney> if I don't let go of the mouse button then I can alter it
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - this dialog that metacity displays for the gdm greeter at the moment will appear for any application which doesn't connect to the session manager, including any non-native application and some proprietary ones. i'm just wondering whether we should disable the dialog completely and just turn it in to a g_warning or something (so it logs an error in xsession-errors)? the dialog was never there before, and it will prob
<Laney> "will prob"
<chrisccoulson> eg, the dialog always appears when logging it whilst you're running something like xterm
<chrisccoulson> looging it -> logging out
<Laney> (your line got cut off)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> will probably end up irritating users ;)
<chrisccoulson> that was the end of it
<Laney> yes, it already irritates me :)
<chrisccoulson> me too. i think we should just turn it off ;)
<Laney> you should at least be allowed to never see it again
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree. a dialog that appears every time is overkill
<chrisccoulson> if a user is really that bothered about the WM not restoring the window position, they will open a bug report
<seb128> right
<seb128> you might want to ping vuntz about it too though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, thanks. i'll wait and see if he responds
<seb128> he might still be in gran canaria or travelling back
<seb128> I know he said he would take some extra days there
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem
<seb128> you might want to apply the change for karmic meanwhile so users don't get annoyed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can look at that. it shouldn't be difficult to do
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I agree
<pitti> chrisccoulson: especially since "session saving" is a joke anyway in current gnome
<chrisccoulson> yeah, definately. and i'm not sure users will care about being notified every time they log out
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> so, let's rip it out
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll look at that. rather than ripping it out completely though, i think i'll just make it log a warning in xsession-errors instead. at least there's still a way to find buggy apps then
<seb128> pitti, session saving is not a joke, it works fine when client applications do their job
<pitti> seb128: I never ever got my session restored since feisty or so
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should still fix gdm as well though
<seb128> pitti, well it's at least asking if you want to save work since jaunty before closing
<pitti> right
<pitti> but that's not session save/restore
<seb128> which is the import part
<seb128> important
<seb128> right...
<seb128> well open applications on a workspace seems to work there
<seb128> at least with gedit and some other GNOME things I tried
<seb128> the position is not part of the session storing though and applications should handle that
<pitti> hm, not with gnome-terminal, empathy, and firefox then
<pitti> I always get a clean desktop after logging in
<pitti> is that supposed to work?
<pitti> I thought that was ripped out from the old gnome-session and never put back in?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it depends whether you've enabled it in gnome-session-properties
<seb128> well if you save your session
<seb128> ie enable the key to save session at closing or use the save button in the capplet
<pitti> oh, that works again?
<seb128> since jaunty yes
<Laney> does it remember workspaces?
<seb128> worked when I tried with gedit
<seb128> but many of the issues are buggy softwares
<chrisccoulson> Laney - that is probably the responsibility of the WM - which is what this error dialog is about
<Laney> alright
<Laney> so I expect it not to work for claws and gwibber then ;)
<chrisccoulson> the error dialog appears if a client doesn't tell the WM it's sm_client_id (at least that is my understanding of it from the metacity code)
<chrisccoulson> thinking about it, the dialog shouldn't display at all unless you want the session saved when you exit, by explicitly enabling session saving
<pitti> oh, indeed it restores gome-terminals now; nothing else, though :(
<pitti> but that's good to know
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if things don't work, then those are application bugs
<pitti> right
<pitti> ok, seems new polkit stuff works
<didrocks> pitti: are you aware of any way to use distutils to make it install every date files in setup.py? I'm considering to write a function with os.walk returning every files…
<pitti> didrocks: every date file?
<didrocks> data*
<pitti> didrocks: DistUtilsExtra.auto should already do that
<pitti> didrocks: everything under data/ is copied verbatim
<pitti> only data/icons/ are special
<kenvandine> pitti, can you make it pick up files in media/ too?
<kenvandine> quickly puts stuff in there
<pitti> kenvandine: why not just put that into data/?
<pitti> I don't want two directories
<pitti> since that opens up the possibility of file conflicts
<kenvandine> i think rick is getting annoyed i keep suggesting moving directories :)
<pitti> data/foo and media/foo would both land in /usr/share/<appname>/foo
<kenvandine> i think data makes more sense anyway
<didrocks> pitti: pitti ok, thanks (I'm experiencing for quickly itself, not subproject currently) :)
<pitti> well *shrug*, data/ is an established norm in GNOME and freedesktop packages, not just in distutils
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> ok
<maxb> This is a bit weird ... mouse-selecting text in xchat is now sending the selection to the X clipboard instead of the X primary selection - is this a "feature" or a bug?
<kenvandine> i'll propose a branch moving it to data :)
<pitti> you could use data/media/
<seb128> maxb, is that specific to xchat?
<maxb> So far I've only noticed it there, but that could just be a reflection of my usage pattern
<maxb> gnome-terminal seems unaffected
 * pitti uploads polkit-1 crack; let hell break loose!
<Nafallo> who let pitti loose?
<pitti> Nafallo: MUHAHAHA
 * kenvandine is scared to update tomorrow :)
<chrisccoulson> do it:-|
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> i'll forget to be scared by tomorrow morning, when i do my daily updates :)
<pitti> hey, I was nice and triggered a "needs reboot" stamp
<pitti> (you really need it)
<kenvandine> morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hello kenvandine
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson, mvo: ugh, still way to go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration
<seb128> pitti, your list is weird
<pitti> it's checkrdepends policykit karmic
<pitti> by and large
<seb128> pitti, since when update-notifier uses policykit?
<maxb> The weird xchat clipboard vs. primary issue I mentioned seems to have been resolved by gtk+ 2.17.4, ftr
<mvo> is there a porting guide?
<pitti> Depends: libpolkit2
<pitti> seb128: might be libtool fuzz
<seb128> pitti, indeed, that's funny I rebuilt it 25 minutes ago to look at GNOME3 things
<pitti> mvo: I'll link it
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> Depends: [-libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0),-] libc6 (>= 2.4), [-libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2),-] libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), [-libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1),-] libgconf2-4 (>= 2.23.2), libgdu0 (>= 0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= [-2.17.0),-] {+2.17.3),+} libnotify1 (>= 0.4.5), libnotify1-gtk2.10, [-libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpolkit2 (>= 0.7),-] libx11-6, gconf2 (>= 2.10.1-2), update-notifier-com
<seb128> mon (= [-0.85),-] {+0.85ubuntu1),+} python, update-manager, notification-daemon, gksu
<seb128> mvo, ^ interested to cut some depends from update-notifier?
<mvo> sure!
<mvo> always
<pitti> right, so probably just a -Wl,--as-needed or so?
<pitti> .la files for the lose!
<seb128> mvo, do you want me to upload?
<seb128> pitti, yes, it's
<seb128> +LDFLAGS += -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed
<mvo> seb128: have you commited to bzr?
<mvo> seb128: I may have some other changes pending, let me check first please
<seb128> mvo, I've the bzr locally, didn't push yet which is what I'm asking, do you want me to push and upload?
<mvo> seb128: just push please and add changelog etc (with UNRELEASED)
<seb128> mvo, there is no pending change
<seb128> ok
<mvo> thanks (pending here in my local tree I mean)
<seb128> mvo, debdiff between my building and karmic is
<seb128>  changelog |    7 +++++++
<seb128>  rules     |    1 +
<pitti> mvo, seb128: page updated
<seb128> oh ok
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo, ok, pushed but I forgot to change the distro it's still karmic, do you want me to do another commit to change that?
<mvo> seb128: its fine, thanks
<seb128> good
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo says thanks and hugs seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I'm wondering if I should do such pages for libglade and gnomevfs
<pitti> seb128: hm, thinking about it I'll probably convert this page to bug reports
<pitti> but for initial data collection this is easier
<pitti> phone, brb
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it looks like there's still quite a bit of work to do
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame to have to spend time porting hal though
<pitti> probably won't happen
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we could disable pk support
<chrisccoulson> possibly. what is HAL used for now?
<pitti> but best would be to drop hal altogether :)
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't do anything needing PK now does it?
<pitti> it does, for KDE presumably
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: I updated the page again, now with links to patches, etc.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<pitti> I'll port jockey now, I think
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm updating g-c-c later, so i'll take that one, seeing as fedora already have a patch for that
<pitti> cool, thanks
<pitti> right, we can grab them as we touch the packages anyway
<pitti> and for dk-power/g-p-m we should just wait on a new upstream release
<pitti> but CK/gdm/g-session/panel was one major lockstep
<pitti> Laney: so applying 09_app_install_entry.patch doesn't make any difference at all? why do we need the patch then?
<Laney> pitti: I think there are two problems
<Laney> the missing patch definitely doesn't help
<Laney> as even if we fixed the underlying issue then it still wouldn't appear
<pitti> well, it does appear, just in the Others/ submenu
<pitti> (even without the patch)
<Laney> I don't see it there
<Laney> there's an unselectable version in alacarte though
<pitti> weird
<pitti> /usr/share/applications/gnome-app-install.desktop
<Laney> well let me check in Others/ in my vm
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<kenvandine> i am doing a merge with your changes from quickly
<Laney> don't see it there
<kenvandine> in save.py, -import os
<kenvandine> -import sys
<kenvandine> +import osimport sys
<Laney> pitti: it's like this http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/alacarte.png
<didrocks> kenvandine: do we really need to import those modules?
<kenvandine> os yes
<Laney> you can tick the checkbox but it just gets disabled again
<Laney> ...and that's with 2.26.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> but looks like a missing carriage return
<didrocks> ok, I can do it, I have still a lot of things to push
<didrocks> indeed, you're right. Wait for 10 minutes. I first finish my setup.py :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> didrocks, ping me when you are done with trunk so i can merge before pushing changes :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok :) For you, where templates must be located?
<kenvandine> you want to move the templates?
<didrocks> kenvandine: when installed, yes
<kenvandine> oh... humm
<kenvandine>  /usr/share/quickly/templates perhaps?
<pitti> kenvandine: do you know the current status of the pymsn fork and butterfly packaging?
<kenvandine> they are getting it uploaded to debian
<pitti> kenvandine: I wondered if we should move empathy to the default install now and temporarily drop butterfly
<pitti> or wait until they are available
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, so, we agree :) I just have to see how to complete that in a smart way with distutils :/
<pitti> I'd really like to have empathy in alpha-3
<kenvandine> pitti, lets do that...
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> me too
<kenvandine> it is an alpha... so no msn support isn't the end of the world
<kenvandine> imho
<pitti> right
<pitti> it's just a recommends, isn't it?
<kenvandine> pitti, did you split up libpurple?
<kenvandine> i think so
<pitti> kenvandine: no, I didn't; too much pain^Wfun with gdm
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> want me to split it up by protocol?
<pitti> kenvandine: perhaps not for each protocol, just the ones we need to install by default perhaps?
<seb128> urg
<pitti> kenvandine: but I think that's the sort of stuff we can do after beta
<pitti> it's not a blocker right now
<seb128> why do you guys want to split libpurple now?
<pitti> just for size optimization
<seb128> how much potential win?
<seb128> it seems lot of extra work and diff over debian for now real win
<seb128> now -> no
<pitti> seb128: right, that's why I woudln't like to do it now
<pitti> just if we are despearate for space
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> how much difference would that make?
<pitti> probably ~ 1 MB, plus another MB if we drop pidgin-data from libpurple's dependencies
<Amaranth> Laney: is your user in the admin group?
<Laney> Amaranth: no
<Laney> does it need to be for g-a-i to show up?
<Laney> makes sense I guess
<Amaranth> Laney: that's why you can't get gnome-app-install (or most of the things in the admin menu)
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> ok let me try with another one
<Laney> good catch
<seb128> mvo, are you sure that import gobject issues are pygobject bugs and not due to all the debian packaging around rather?
 * seb128 just noticed that you reassigned a bug to pygobject but if pygobject failed to import other users would have noticed
<seb128> seems rather some local install or packaging system issue
<Laney> pitti: yeah I just confirmed that it works if I use an admin user
<Laney> sorry for confusino
<Laney> on
<pitti> aah
<Laney> the patch just ensures it gets added to the root menu
<Laney> I guess it lives in Others by default too
<pitti> right, so it seems that patch doesn't work then
<Laney> it does
<Laney> I just forgot to put it in series
<pitti> ah, right
<Laney> pushed it up to my branch already
 * pitti builds and tests
<pitti> Laney: alrighty then; thanks, and sorry for the confusion
 * Laney thinks it came more from this end
<Laney> :)
<mvo> seb128: pretty sure its the debian packaging around it, but its difficult to debug that :(
<seb128> mvo, ok, I don't think bouncing it on pygobject will make it being solve though, I will bounce back on python*
<didrocks> pitti: does distutils-extra update xx.po files? It seems to only update .pot file and xx.po -> xx.mo, but not running intltool-update xx
<pitti> didrocks: ./setup.py build_i18n -m
<pitti> it's not meant to do that automatically on build
<pitti> since that creates noise in revision control, etc.
<pitti> usually developers want to do this by hand only
<didrocks> pitti: understood (and yes, it works ;)) Thanks.
<statik> hi rickspencer3
<statik> we'll happily merge CouchWidget into lp:desktopcouch if you propose a branch for merging :) i was ecstatic to hear that you were writing this
<rickspencer3> hi statik
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I need to add a catalogue file and fix up a couple of thngs
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
 * rickspencer3 is using empathy for irc
<rickspencer3> hard to find messages and such from folks
<seb128> rickspencer3, it doesn't highlight?
<rickspencer3> seb128: it's hard to navigate to the correct window
<rickspencer3> I get the notification, but then don't know from where I was pinged
<rickspencer3> the tabs don't highlight to show I got a ping
<rickspencer3> other than that, works pretty much the same as pidgin for irc
<rickspencer3> seb128: would it be helpful if I logged a bug?
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, always good to have issues listed on the bug tracker, especially if that's not something we will look at immediately
 * rickspencer3 takes not to log bug on empathy irc usage
 * rickspencer3 has too much to do today
<walters> Keybuk: working on that release, got a number of bugs done.  Feel like reviewing https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=896 ?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 896 in core "D-BUS messages lost when auto-activating" [Major,Assigned]
<rickspencer3> seb128: I put in a blank dvd-rom disk, and there is no way to eject it
<rickspencer3> where would you suggest I log a bug on that?
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can't right click on it in the computer location?
<rickspencer3> seb128: I can right click on it, but there is no "eject" option in the menu (as there is for my external hard drive connected via usb)
<seb128> rickspencer3, just press the drive button?
<rickspencer3> I can click the little eject icon in nautilus, but nothing happens
<rickspencer3> seb128: I'm sure I can get it out, but it seems like a bug that I can't eject it
<seb128> rickspencer3, karmic?
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm not sure but I think that should be fixed with the next gvfs and nautilus update
<Keybuk> walters: reading now
<seb128> rickspencer3, if you want to open a bug open it on gvfs I will track it there
<seb128> rickspencer3, or wait for the next update before opening if you are lazy
<rickspencer3> I'll hold off for a couple of days
<seb128> lazy or busy ;-)
<rickspencer3> busy and lazy ...
<rickspencer3> the worst combination
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I can confirm there with a blank CD, I've only unmount
<seb128> I will check when I update gvfs and nautilus
<seb128> mvo, do you know how to debug gksu?
<seb128> mvo, it's broken with the new gtk apparently
<Keybuk> walters: so basically defer error handling to the read() part of the transport
<walters> Keybuk: yeah
<mvo> seb128: I can have a look, let me quickly update my gtk
<Keybuk> ack'd on bug
<mvo> seb128: I can reproduce it here
<seb128> mvo, me too, I'm just not sure where to start looking, any hint?
<seb128> libgksu I guess?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, the huge do_sudo_full function there
<mvo> maybe a rebuild is enough?
<seb128> mvo, would mean abi got broken on the way?
<seb128> I don't really believe in rebuilds making things work
<seb128> mvo, no, doesn't work
<seb128> mvo, using   gtk_entry_set_visibility(GTK_ENTRY(gksuui_dialog->entry), TRUE); works
<seb128> but it displays your password :-p
<mvo> heh :)
<seb128> I guess it's due to mclasen's changes
<seb128> "* GtkEntry now has model-view separation, with GtkEntryBuffer.
<seb128>   One intended use case for this is to support 'secure memory'
<seb128>   for password entries."
<mvo> heh, yeah - I can confirm that
<mvo> I get as the password "*****" :)
<mclasen> what does not work ?
<seb128> mclasen, gksu
<mclasen> a bit more specific, maybe ?
<seb128> mclasen, the passwords are not accepted after the gtk 2.17.3 to 2.17.4 upgrade
<seb128> mclasen, I'm trying to figure what happens exactly will give specifics when I've those
<mclasen> ok
<seb128> mvo, do you know what part of the code get the password from the entry?
<mvo> yeah, it sues gtk_editable_get_chars()
<mvo> in libgksuui/gksuui.c
<mvo> eh
 * mclasen has used password entries in Fedora after uploading 2.17.4, so it cannot be altogether broken...
<mvo> gksuui-dialog.c
<seb128> gksuui_dialog_get_password (GksuuiDialog *dialog)?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok, that's where I was looking
<seb128> mclasen, is gtk_editable_get_chars() supposed to give the clear password or "*****"?
<seb128> for a gtk_entry with gtk_entry_set_visibility FALSE
<kenvandine> seb128, can you get evolution-indicator rebuilt against evo 2.27.x?
<kenvandine> bug 390360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390360 in evolution-indicator "evolution-indicator not working in Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390360
<mclasen> whatever it did in previous releases
<kenvandine> seb128, i confirmed a rebuild fixes it
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> mvo, mclasen: ok that's the issue, gtk_editable_get_chars() used to return the password in clear text and returns ******** now
<mclasen> yeah, file a bug, I'll get that fixed
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> it seems like a workaround is to just use "gtk_entry_get_text()"
 * mvo prepares the workaround
 * seb128 waits on bugzilla to respond
<seb128> mvo, if you do an upload bug #398849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398849 in gksu "Can't elevate privledges on administrative tasks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398849
<mvo> thanks seb128
<mvo> almost ready, just doing a final rebuild
 * mvo hugs seb128 for finding the problem so quickly
 * seb128 hugs mvo for doing a quick workaround ;-)
 * charlie-tca thanks both mvo and seb128 for this one
 * mclasen steps out of the hugging circle
<walters> mclasen: free software, free love!  don't be a hater
<seb128> mclasen, ok, bugzilla replied now, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588461
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588461 in GtkEntry "gtk_editable_get_chars() behaviour change in 2.17.4" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * Laney stabs empathy
<Laney> why do I have to click on the notification icon for new conversations to come up?
<pitti> Laney++
<pitti> I think that already was discussed heavily in an upstream bug
<seb128> where else would you expect to click?
<pitti> I lamented there as well, but it got quiet unfortunately
<Laney> nowhere
<pitti> I want a window open, like in pidgin
<seb128> you want jumping dialogs?
<seb128> should the email client make emails jump on screen when they arrive too? ;-)
<pitti> email is not "instant" messaging
<pitti> seb128: email shouldn't blink in the notification bar either :)
<seb128> right, nothing should "blink"
<seb128> they should just be indicated by an icon there
<pitti> but then I wouldn't notice it at all
<seb128> good point
<Laney> I *already* had a chat window open in this case anyway
<seb128> I've no strong opinion about things jumping or blinking though
<seb128> but I tend to dislike things autoopening
<Laney> having to leave my keyboard just to open another tab was pretty obnoxious
<seb128> those being im messages or updates
<seb128> Laney, alt-tab and alt-n?
<Laney> alt-n?
 * Laney knows not of this
<pitti> alt-tab> there is no window to alt-tab to
<seb128> or whatever they use to switch tabs
<seb128> pitti, <Laney> I *already* had a chat window open in this case anyway
<Laney> there is no tab to switch to
<Laney> you have to click to create the new tab
<seb128> that's a different discussion
<Laney> seems to be the same one
<seb128> there is no reason tabs could not be added in the background
<seb128> that's different from auto-opening things on your screen
<Laney> we already created a precedent for auto opening things
<seb128> Laney, the update autoopening you mean?
<Laney> right, things the user wants to see right away :)
<seb128> I'm trying to argue against that auto-opening too
<seb128> kenvandine, evolution-indicator doesn't build on current karmic
<pitti> right, for u-m
<pitti> the difference is that update-manager doesn't get grumpy if ignore it for two hours
<pitti> unlike my wife :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> good reason to get a blinking icon rather than a dialog in the background you will not notice
<Laney> I noticed the icon; just didn't want to have to move my hands off the keyboard to respond to it
<Laney> two issues here - icon behaviour (shouldn't it be using indicator-applet anyway?) and spawning of dialogs
<asac> seb128: latest gtk+ breaks mozilla dailies http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28975448/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.1~hg20090713r26052%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> seb128: seems the headers became pickier or something
<seb128> asac, seems so, fix xulrunner? ;-)
<asac> seb128: can you please verify that this is intended breakage in the most recent release with gtk+ folks? if so we will fix xulrunner, but not if its a bug
<seb128> asac, gtk is moving in this way for sure that's one of the gtk3 goals
<asac> do you see the commit that broke it?
<seb128> asac, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=eab02f697a29f2bfd388f6318adf18e2936e7e96
<seb128> asac, gtkentrybuffer.h is a new file
<seb128> +#if defined(GTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES) && !defined (__GTK_H_INSIDE__) && !defined (GTK_COMPILATION)
<seb128> +#error "Only <gtk/gtk.h> can be included directly."
<seb128> +#endif
<asac> GTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES
<asac> how is that set?
<asac> by pkg-config now?
<seb128> no, in your makefile that's a simple cflags
<asac> seb128: err. we dont set it for sure
<asac> i guess it must come from somewhere by default now
<seb128> asac, well, you should if you want to be able to use granularity
<asac> seb128: GTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES
<asac> its a flag to disable it
<seb128> yes
<asac> e.g. if you dont pass anything it will not complain
<asac> so it seems to be defined somewhere now by default ;)
<seb128> it's a flag to make it not break when you don't respect single include
<asac> no ... its DISABLE ... its a flag to make it break
<asac> not to not break ;)
<asac> or am i missing something?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> SINGLE_INCLUDES is what gtk tries to enforce now
<asac> which i am sure existed before
<asac> but wasnt default
<asac> yeah
<seb128> ie force you to do include <gtk/gtk.h>
<asac> seb128: but where ?
<seb128> and not gtkentry.h
<asac> seb128: was it added to pkg-config ? ... or is it defined in gtk.h now?
<seb128> mclasen, ^ that's a wanted change right?
<seb128> asac, gtkentrybuffer.h which triggers your build error in a new file included in gtkentry.h
<kenvandine> seb128, hummm... built locally
<seb128> kenvandine, you have 2.27.4 from today?
<asac> seb128: and gtkentry.h sets that define?
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... no
<kenvandine> i guess that was after my morning update :)
 * kenvandine will fix it
 * asac gets gtk+2.0 sources
<seb128> asac, you probably include gtkentry.h which uses to not enforce single include
<seb128> asac, now gtkentry.h includes gtkentrybuffer.h which does enforce single include
<seb128> asac, you can set -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES to not break on that or fix your code to include gtk.h
<seb128> "which used to not enforce"
<mclasen> seb128: fixed in master
<mclasen> it was not intentional to break everybody who includes gtkentry.h
<seb128> asac, ^
<seb128> mclasen, thanks ;-)
<asac> hah. i knew it
<asac> mclasen: do you have a commit id?
<mclasen> no
<asac> hey you even committed it
<seb128> asac, do you want me to backport the change?
<asac> 26e67850a70869f24686df1f8bc0bab9049e5925
<asac> seb128: if you can cherry pick that it would be great
<seb128> asac, will do, I've to backport http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=ea3184f12972a6b03a0479ce26855c709ca41867 too
<pitti> Taekwondo time, cu tomorrow!
<asac> seb128: why not take a git snapshot ;)
<seb128> pitti, see you on wednesday, today is a holiday there
<asac> there are just a few commits on top of .4
<seb128> asac, because I don't fancy uploading an another 30meg tarball on my 128k upload
<pitti> seb128: enjoy
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: please send your report, touhgh
<seb128> pitti, will do, I might be around for the meeting too but not sure yet
<didrocks> pitti: if you have some time (no hurry), can you please give a look at setup.py in lp:quickly branch? (I think it should be ok appart from an added po/ directory I can't remove). I'm not quite confident in my distutil usage.
<seb128> asac, uploading
<asac> seb128: rock ... and roll ;)
<asac> thanks
<crevette> seb128, bug 397571 shouldn't be assigned to bluez-gstreamer instead of bluez-gnome?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397571 in bluez-gnome "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397571
<seb128> crevette, dunno, check where the file is distributed, I've no clue about bluetooth
<seb128> brb testing gtk
<crevette> dpkg -S libgstbluetooth.so can give you the answer :)
<seb128> re
<Ampelbein> hi there. is the deskbar-applet upgrade free to take?
<seb128> Ampelbein, hey, yes
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, then now it is taken. ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: why did you remove camel_case_nameWindow.py at rev 129 for quickly? (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly/quickly/trunk/revision/129)
<kenvandine> it was moved to bin/project_name
<didrocks> camel_case_nameWindow.py is different from project_name script, no?
<didrocks> the file still exists and is not the same than project_name. It's just no more installed when creating a project
<Ampelbein> seb128: hey... I have a little trouble understanding deskbar-applet here. They claim in the NEWS-file to have removed dependency on the deprecated libgnomeui. Yet in configure.ac they remove the pkg-config check for gnome-python-2.0, not gnome-desktop-2.0 . Where am I mistaken here?
<Ampelbein> seb128: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/217196/ for clarification
<seb128> Ampelbein, gnomeui is in gnome-python
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, i got slightly confused there. thanks.
<asac> Riddell: if i want to provide a api mostly doing signal emission for kde/Qt, is there any particular base-lib i should use to make adaption easy? (similar to glib)
<rickspencer31> kenvandine: thoughts on a  unit testing framework for quickly?
<kenvandine> the shell outs there make that a pain
<rickspencer31> pyunit?
<rickspencer31> hmm
<kenvandine> i think the most useful testing work we can do is functional tests
<kenvandine> at least the biggest bang for the buck
<kenvandine> since that is what we have been breaking
<kenvandine> the shell commands
<rickspencer31> how do you recommend I approach that?
<kenvandine> thinking about that
<kenvandine> we would need to create a new stub project and execute all the commands and destroy it after
<asac> kenvandine: now that i see you, is this an experiment or something that is supposed to land for karmic: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gwibber/gwibber-dbus-activated  ?
<kenvandine> this was something segphault merged
<kenvandine> yes for karmic
<kenvandine> but for his branch that hasn't merged into trunk yet
<asac> kenvandine: ok so its in his "2.0" branch?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> np
<asac> so i guess having that is a requirement for karmic?
<asac> kenvandine: is there a spec about this?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-social-from-the-start
<asac> kenvandine: i guess the firefox extension is not ment to be installed by default?
<kenvandine> if that even happens
<kenvandine> not sure if that is reasonable for karmic
<kenvandine> if we did it... it would be installed by default
<asac> is the task split randome (e.g. the "split service out 1:" and create UI that renders results from service 1)
<asac> just wonder because i couldnt find anything about that in the wiki on first glance
<kenvandine> not random
<kenvandine> but
<asac> kenvandine: well if you start working on the firefox extension please talk to me first  ;)
<kenvandine> the posting and caching of posts should be in the backend
<kenvandine> then the client just renders that
<kenvandine> asac, of course :)
<rickspencer31> kenvandine: if it's not going into Karmic, you could set the work item to postponed
<asac> but thanks for the insight.
<kenvandine> rickspencer31, i think we are still negotiating :)
<kenvandine> i wish ryan had made it to gcds
<asac> kenvandine: negotiating?
<kenvandine> well
<asac> about the firefox exension?
<kenvandine> roadmap
<kenvandine> asac, i'll ping you if there is a chance someone will work on it
<kenvandine> his 2.0 roadmap includes way too much imho
 * kenvandine wants to reduce the scope
<asac> kenvandine: great. if you could do that before its started let me know ;)
<rickspencer31> kenvandine: so back to testing quickly
<rickspencer31> should I just write some python code that runs functional tests?
<rickspencer31> or is there a functional testing fx that I should use?
<kenvandine> rickspencer31, i think that is the best start
<kenvandine> then figure out unit testing later... functional tests is what will save us right now
<rickspencer31> right
<rickspencer31> I
<rickspencer31> m not sure I can automate everything
<rickspencer31> like how to confirm that quickly glade works
<kenvandine> yeah.. :/
<kenvandine> well
<rickspencer31> still, it's a start
<kenvandine> you could verify by exit code?
<rickspencer31> hmm
<rickspencer31> okay, should I use quickly to create the functional tests ;)
<rickspencer31> quickly new ubutnu-project quickly_tests
<rickspencer31> :)
<rickspencer31> gotta run
<kenvandine> hehe
<Riddell> asac: qtcore?
<Riddell> that has the essential non gui classes
<asac> Riddell: so i need to implement a QObject ?
<Riddell> asac: to getsignals and slots yes
<asac> are there any snippets how to do moc stuff for normal automake things that dont want to use qmake?
<asac> Riddell: what about mainloop and IO stuff?
<asac> also qtcore?
<Riddell> use the Q_OBJECT macro in the header
<asac> i general io things like watches on FDs etc.
<asac> Riddell: so no need for moc run during compile? great! ;)
<Riddell> yes, mainloop is in qapplication in qtcore, qfile for files and qsocketthing for fd watches
<Riddell> you'll need moc if doing signals and slots nand include the gnerated moc file at the bottom
<huats> seb128: since when do you release upstream software ? :)
<huats> (I just saw the gvfs one :))
 * seb128 slaps huats
<seb128> huats, I just did the tarball upload ;-)
<huats> ;)
<Riddell> i think when kde used to use automake it had some magic to run moc when needed, with plain automake i guess you just need a maked target
<asac> Riddell: right if you could find that kde automake thing that would be great.
<asac> Riddell: so do i usually use .moc as file extension or just .h?
<Riddell> moc for the one moc generates
<asac> ok
<Ampelbein> Is the gnome-keyring update free to take?
<seb128> Ampelbein, too late I just did it
<seb128> Ampelbein, you can do glibmm if you want
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, will do that. has anybody ever told you that you are really fast at updating? ;-)
<crevette> seb128 is the packaging super-hero
<seb128> Ampelbein, I've some years of experience in this area ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein, there is also cheese to update if you want
<seb128> pitti, the gvfs is yours to do for tomorrow if you want, it starts being late for me to do that and test now and since you landed many of the changes there
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok. having some problem with "bzr bd-do" now: gzip: stdout: Broken pipe; tar: Child returned status 1
<seb128> is your orig tarball working?
<seb128> ie can you use tar to untar it?
<Ampelbein> seb128: yeah, that works.
<Ampelbein> seb128: will do manual copy of the debian dir and investigate later
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer31> hi robert_ancell
<rickspencer31> good morning, up early? A little jet lag?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer31, yeah :)
<rickspencer31> sorry
<robert_ancell> rickspencer31, nah, it's not too bad
<rickspencer31> I'm sitting in the dentist waiting room, awaiting my appointment :(
<robert_ancell> rickspencer31, you've got it worse than me!!
<rickspencer31> hehe
<rickspencer31> robert_ancell: regarding bug 372132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372132 in nautilus ""Create Document" Templates difficult to use" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372132
<rickspencer31> If I suggest three documents, is there any reason that you could see not to put the templates in asap?
<rickspencer31> I'm thinking "Word Processing Document", "Spreadsheet", "Presentation"
<robert_ancell> I can propose the merge
<asac> will those templates be shipped by the apps (e.g. like ooo-writer package ships the word processing document template)?
<rickspencer31> asac: I think we just drop emplates into a directory
<rickspencer31> so the templates are shipped by us, not the apps
<asac> yeah. but those should not be shipped in nautilus, but rather in the application that can deal with them
<rickspencer31> Am I understanding your question?
<rickspencer31> I suppose we should tell OOo to install them when it installs itself, and to remove them when it removes itself
<asac> well, why not put them in the packages of the apps? in that way you wont see menu entries if the app that can handle them is not installed
<rickspencer31> asac: sure, that sounds like a fine solution
<asac> rickspencer31: right. that basically means that OOO should ship the templates itself
<asac> in particular: ooo-writer -> word processing template, ooo-calc -> spreadsheet template (not sure if thats the right mapping)
<rickspencer31> fine, but we should put *something* there
<asac> also maybe abiword, etc.
<asac> rickspencer31: thats definitly true
<asac> so lets add tasks for the apps that should ship templates to the bug
<rickspencer31> let's just do Word Processing Document, Spreadsheet, Presentation
<rickspencer31> and just for OOo in Karmic
<rickspencer31> that will be a substantial improvement without incurring too much work
<asac> yeah. though i wouldnt stop contributions for others
<asac> ack
<rickspencer31> oops time to go!
<asac> cu tomorrow
<seb128> rickspencer31, the main concern from upstream about templates what not what to put there but to have a location open for abuses
<seb128> we can chat about that later, good luck with the dentist
<asac> seb128: location for abuses?
<seb128> asac, the rational against putting that in the application is that lot of applications will want to ship templates
<asac> seb128: if its a system path the risk sounds acceptable ... having $HOME/. ... one might have some risk
<seb128> and that you will quickly have 15 entries there
<asac> seb128: i would think lets first have that problem
<asac> and then think what we can do
<seb128> asac, "abuse" in the sense of "too many items will quickly go there and make the menu un-usable"
<asac> for now i dont see that many apps that want to ship templates
<asac> ooo*, abi*
<asac> what else would ship something there?
<asac> if the list grows too long on the default install, we can always remove templates from packages that we think are inappropriate
<seb128> you will probably quickly have editor dropping template for programming
<asac> but why wouldnt you want to offer a template for write/spreadsheet software you have installed?
<seb128> in anjuta dropping C programs template
<seb128> java doing the same
<asac> seb128: yeah. but we can complain and remove from packages
<seb128> mono doing the same
<seb128> etc
<seb128> asac, because I don't use openoffice and I don't want my menu polluted with those
<seb128> we need a way to filter the system ones from the user UI if we start adding some
<asac> yeah. but we should first have that problem imo. then we can try to fix that on a social way (e.g. removing stuff) or by making a hierachy, like "top level templates", and "more ..." templates
<asac> seb128: yeah well. its teh default install, so you could remove ooo
<seb128> I don't want to remove OO.o some people have account on the same computer and run it
<seb128> if we add system templates we need some editor to allow users to select those they want or not
<asac> seb128: personally i think the menu is already nested
<asac> so its not a problem
<asac> if it would be on first level on right clickt, that would be bad indeed
<asac> i guess you rarely use the Create document feature on your own
<seb128> well I've some custom and useful templates there
<seb128> I don't want it to be cluttered with speadsheet, oowriter, oocalc, etc
<asac> seb128: so the menu is currently customizable. so having the ability to disable system templates on a per-user basis would be best)
<asac> not sure if we really need that to begin with
<seb128> well we need to think about it
<asac> seb128: or custom templates always get shown on top
<asac> e.g.
<asac> Custome 1
<asac> CUstom 2
<asac> ---------
<asac> System 1
<asac> System ...
<seb128> that has been discussed for a while upstream and alex refused the system template patch for a reason
<asac> users that are starters probably dont have custom ones
<asac> seb128: is there a bug?
<seb128> read http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2008-June/msg00123.html about that if you want
<seb128> asac, http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.nautilus/3745 is the email from alex against those
<seb128> "We intentionally avoided that, since it give a load of problems. First
<seb128> of all all sort of editing gets extremely complicated with merged
<seb128> directories. Both code-wise and conceptually for the user. Secondly
<seb128> it'll mean everyone and his dog will install crap there, making a user
<seb128> interface for removing or overriding system wide templates necessary to
<seb128> even have a usable template menu.
<seb128> "
<asac> "directory. So you'll never get crap "create XML-foobar document"
<asac> entries in there that nobody will use. Instead you get to personally
<asac> pick exactly the templates you use.
<asac> "
<asac> i understand that argument
<asac> but if we want to improve it we need a "customize ..." menu entry right in the Create Document ... folder
<seb128> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2008-June/msg00139.html too
<asac> otherwise no normal user will find it
<seb128> "I'm worried that people end up with menus like these
<seb128>  Create Document -> OpenOffice Writer ODF document
<seb128>                     Abiword ODF document
<seb128>                     KOffice ODF document
<seb128> times the number of formats, times the number of different document
<seb128> types."
<asac> well. thats when they install all three solutions
<seb128> which is a good point, how do you avoid that on system with several desktop installed?
<asac> personally i dont see a problme
<seb128> well, some computers are multi-users
<asac> nobody complains that the applications -> Submenu grows similarly
<seb128> oh they do
<seb128> we have a talk about menus being cluttered at every uds
<asac> yeah. but still they dont make the menu empty
<asac> they fill it up and then users can remove stuff
<seb128> well we have a menu editor
<asac> thats the same approach that should be done here
<seb128> you have no way to remove system templates right now
<asac> seb128: yes, but the approach starts with a full glass and not with an empty one ;)
<seb128> well I don't say it's not solvable
<asac> seb128: i didnt say that ;)
<seb128> it's just not as simple as "create the dir, patch nautilus and start throwing things in the directory"
<asac> i appreciate that you summarized the disussion and provided links
<asac> yes
<seb128> well, I've been reading discussions about that several times over the year
<asac> though i wouldnt think its a big problem, really :) ...  i have never seen that menu and i guess most advanced users dont need it ;) ... you for instance could do the same for your custom templates, e.g. create a symlink etc.
<seb128> so I might be on the other side because I've seen how their turned and upstream disagreeing strongly
<seb128> well, I just don't like starting adding difference in behaviour which angry upstream
<asac> ack
<seb128> that will only lead to tension when they will get bugs about it especially when they know that the topic has been discussed and they made it clear they think it's not a good thing for their software
<asac> from what i understand its just alex
<asac> but i didnt see all discussion
<asac> so ok
<seb128> "just", he's the only nautilus maintainer ;-)
<asac> in any case. we can do it, because we can control what gets installed
<seb128> davidz agrees with him too
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<seb128> "control"
<seb128> I'm read to bet that you will get the situation with the same templates for openoffice, koffice, abiword quickly
<seb128> read -> ready
<seb128> once you have the feature on users from those applications will get those patched to provide templates
<asac> i just dont think that users having installed openoffice, abiword and koffice should be something we should really care about for now ;)
<seb128> well that's probably the case on many office or university installs
<asac> i mean, i dont care for bugabundo's firefox experience because he has installed 56 extensions ;)
<Ampelbein> seb128: glibmm ready, doing cheese now.
<seb128> Ampelbein, cool
<asac> seb128: yeah. but why does koffice install its template in the location of the gnome file  bropwser?
<asac> it shouldnt show up in gnome
<seb128> asac, the suggestion upstream was to use a common locations because some users run kapps under GNOME and other way around
<mclasen> whats wrong with having an 'odf document' template ?
<asac> oik
<mclasen> without odf in the name, of course
<asac> dont know if anyone said that in particular was a problem
<seb128> mclasen, none, but you want the template to be installed with abiword or openoffice
<seb128> ie if any of those is installed
<asac> (this is about allowing apps to install their own templates that show up in create document ... in nautilus)
<seb128> so you need to have stock documents in each package
<seb128> or a clever way to mask duplicates
<mclasen> have a office-templates package that gets pulled in by all of those ?
<seb128> mclasen, I guess that could work, though they might not support all the same format if you start addict oocalc, etc formats
<seb128> could get complicated
<mclasen> yeah
<mclasen> alternatively, make nautilus not show templates that have an unsupported mime-type
<mclasen> or use packagekit to offer installing an app that can handle it...
<Ampelbein> seb128: do we want multimedia keys support in cheese? This is a new feature in 2.27.4
<seb128> Ampelbein, sounds good
<seb128> mclasen, yeah, that should be doable, that just requires some thinking and discussion
<seb128> asac, which was sort of my point, we should think about potential issues rather than running into the basis changes which have already been discussed and will trigger buggy situations
<seb128> asac_, re, got disconnected?
<asac_> yeah
<seb128> asac_, I was saying
<seb128> <seb128> asac, which was sort of my point, we should think about potential issues rather than running into the basis changes which have already been discussed and will trigger buggy situations
<seb128> ie it's not a "don't do it" but a "wait guys, that has been discussed already and has issues to consider"
<asac_> yes. i agree we should first think about where we want to be in the end
<asac_> then we have to think how we get there
<seb128> good, we agree ;-)
<seb128> one thing to think about is what should ship the template, the distribution or sysadmin or the packages when installed
<seb128> and one other think is how we let users organize that menu if we use a system location
<asac_> i think that in the end we will have a per-app solution with either smart thing or with easy configurability for the user
<seb128> during one of the first discussion we had on the topic we discussed copying those to the user directory when the user is added
<seb128> so it would be easy to clean things for the user
<seb128> but that has drawbacks too, ie no dynamic changes on updates; need a way to copy those when the user is added and for desktop installs only
<asac_> right. but if the end solution is that we get something like the gnome menu editor, then we could as well start to do system stuff and keep our eyes open that no packages misuse that (e.g. only those few that we allow get in there until the general problem is fixed)
<asac_> but if upstream says they dont want to do something like menu editor, then i dont know ;)
<asac_> maybe a mime + xdg wrapper combination
<seb128> I don't think the upstream discussions went so far
<asac_> so you only get one entry per mime-type
<asac_> and you automatically open the xdg configured default application
<seb128> they rather argued on whether is was a good idea to let any application be able to clutter your menu
<asac_> but then the templates are probably not compatible ,)
<asac_> yeah
<seb128> that's why I suggest coming with a design first
<asac_> i think its reasonable approach and we should think about that and maybe resurrect upstream discussion
<seb128> and not running in the "let's drop quickly some templates there"
<asac_> in the meantime we can either ship the templates for selected apps only, or ship them system wide
<asac_> but then we should automatically hide them if the associated binary is not avilable
<asac_> e.g. similar to what preferred applications did for years
<seb128> well nautilus doesn't even have a system wide location it reads for those now
<asac_> i think there is no other way than enabling that ... copying to user profile is just a mess and will be a pain to cleanup when the system wide solution becomes available
<asac_> i think the risk that upstream apps start to install that in the private ubuntu system location is low
<seb128> not upstream apps
<seb128> but random ubuntu packages
<asac_> yeah. but we can make a intermediate policy
<asac_> everything needs to be approved in desktop team meeting
<seb128> right
<asac_> or something
<seb128> well there is a valid usecase to have abiword shipping templates
<seb128> some people don't install openoffice but abiword and they want that feature to work too
<seb128> etc
<seb128> if we want to start telling those users they are wrong that will lead to lot of discussions
<seb128> not there that's worth the win
<asac_> would you deny abiword to install the template? if they ask in the -desktop meeting?
<asac_> e.g. is that too much clutter for you already?
<asac_> just curious to understand what level amount of templates you think would be offending/confusing etc.
<seb128> no I wouldn't
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-14
<asac_> i think we can justify to not let koffice stuff in the gnome template folder
<seb128> but I can see that quickly turning into a mess
<seb128> and to be honest I've a clean menu there I'm using
<asac_> right. but we can focus on most common use-cases to unbreak the situation
<asac_> and push back the other cases until there is a real solutino
<seb128> and I would be able to be able to keep it this way without having to use dpkg-divert
<seb128> ie I don't use openoffice and I don't want my menu cluttered with 6 office templates
<seb128> I guess I would be happy if we have an easy way to opt out of things
<asac_> i wouldnt allow all openoffice apps to install templats i guess ... just odt document, and maybe a spreadsheet and a presentation
<seb128> so maybe not install templates with packages but have a default ubuntu-templates
<asac_> yeah ... but opting out without editor is hard
<seb128> I would remove ubuntu-templates and be fine with it
<asac_> seb128: we could require packages to ship templates in a -templates package which is a recommends
<asac_> abiword-nautilus-templates
<seb128> I don't really like adding extra binaries though
<asac_> or we must make the template mechanism sensible on whether the binary referred to exist
<seb128> the apt index takes long enough to download and that clutter the package management tools
<asac_> well.
<asac> i think the apt index can be ignored. that will be like 10 packages in karmic at max and then maybe 10 more later
<asac> anyway ;)
<asac> needs some thinking and brain-baking
<seb128> I would be in favor of an ubuntu-templates for now
<seb128> which would be part of the default install with a fixed set of templates
<seb128> and easy to uninstall for users
<asac> seb128: i like ubuntu-templates, but we need to hide templates that dont have a binary
<seb128> it's not too intrusive and replies to the first need
<seb128> well that should be easy enough to do from nautilus
<seb128> or do we need to do that? nautilus will suggest to install the required software when trying to open one
<asac> seb128: how does that work? do templates have a dedicated mime-type?
<asac> e.g. application/odt-template-openoffice ?
<seb128> no, they are normal files
<seb128> copy a file in ~/Templates
<seb128> it will be added to the menu
<asac> yes. but how does it detect which package to install?
<seb128> and using the menu item will copy the file where you are
<seb128> nautilus knows the mimetype
<asac> right. thats what i mean
<seb128> and gnome-app-install has a mapping of mimetypes and softwares
<asac> there are special mimetypes for templates of a certain app
<asac> but i think that wouldnt help
<asac> because the automatic install feature doesnt reduce the amount of menu items
<seb128> right
<asac> but the amount of packges being installed
<asac> you want the other way around
<asac> potentially more packages with templates installed than listed
<seb128> well, I want an ubuntu-templates which I can uninstall if I want to manage my templates myself ;-)
<seb128> 'night everybody
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: i suppose you did not see bug 399046 before starting to update cheese, no?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399046 in cheese "Please sponsor version 2.27.4 in karmic (dup-of: 399056)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399056 in cheese "Update to 2.27.4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399056
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, sorry didn't see that.  Have you done the work?
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: but you can do it if you want since someone duped the report anyways.
<Ampelbein> i'm at building it
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, there are changes that StevenK didn't commit so I'm adding those now too
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: ok, then you do the update.
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: add x11proto-core-dev to build-dep and pass --enable-mmkeys to configure to build with multimediakeys-support enabled.
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: oh, and build-dep on docbook-utils, too. otherwise the documentation-build will fail with "unable to parse en_GB/cheese.xml"
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, thanks, I've pushed to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/cheese/ubuntu/, please check if it looks ok
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: i think rarian-compat is not needed as a build-dep, we build with disable-scrollkeeper anyway.
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, right.  Why do we disable scrollkeeper?
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: and in regard of bug 345772 i chose to not build the non-hildon packages with hildon on lpia.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345772 in cheese "lpia package built with hildon support while there is a separate hildon package" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345772
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, ok I'm reading that line a couple of times to get it.  So many double negatives :)
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: scrollkeeper is of no use on the buildd's as far as i can tell. it's database get's purged after every build.
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: sorry, i'm no native speaker ;-)
<robert_ancell> I mean bug 345772 - you say that snippet should be there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345772 in cheese "lpia package built with hildon support while there is a separate hildon package" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345772
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: no, i meant that should be gone. so that ONLY the -hildon packages get hildon support.
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: with that snippet the "normal" packages on lpia are built with hildon.
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: and i think that's wrong (as stated by the bug reporter)
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, I see.  I'll make that change too
<blaine00> Hello everyone!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Hey there. How was your trip?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey yourself.  The trip was really good.  Got to meet up with a bunch of GNOME people
<TheMuso> Cool.
<DPic> Can somebody help move Empathy dependencies to main and change the desktop seed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-farsight/+bug/388898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 388898 in telepathy-farsight "Move Empathy Dependencies to Main and Update Desktop Seed" [High,Fix released]
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, Luke, are you going to do gnome-media today?  I have a patch in bug 299642 that I want to put in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299642 in gnome-media "Microphone Capture ALWAYS muted" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299642
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I've just uploaded it. When I see announcements go out of a morning I start working on them right away.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok
<TheMuso> If its in bzr when I get to uploading the package, i will go in then.
<TheMuso> s/i/it/
<robert_ancell> I'm negotiating with upstream about it at the moment
<TheMuso> aho ok
<TheMuso> Well put it in bzr when ready, and feel free to prod me if you want it uploaded sooner than the next point release.
<TheMuso> Actually, more to the point, I start working on package updates as soon as I see the listed as uploads on the gnome-ftp list.
<pitti> Good morning
<JonDoe297> pitti: good morning :)
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> robert_ancell: is nautilus ready for sponsoring? I just uploaded a 2.27.2 followup with a dependency fix
<robert_ancell> morning pitti, yes, please sponsor
<pitti> robert_ancell: good morning!
<pitti> I wonder why it isn't on http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/index.html
<robert_ancell> pitti, did you see the blueprint I opened for a new gdmsetup (https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-gdmconfig)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I didn't, I just heared that yuo want to work on it (*applauds*)
<robert_ancell> guess the page hasn't updated yet?  It shows up in http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<pitti> robert_ancell: the bug would have been enough, but I don't mind having a blueprint; accepted for karmic
<robert_ancell> rick wanted it blueprinted
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm doing the gvfs package - how did you do the 90_relibtoolize.patch? Mine is being difficult...
<pitti> robert_ancell: with quilt?
<robert_ancell> did you run autoreconf or gnome-autogen.sh?
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, the patches might not apply any more; I recently updated the gphoto port upstream, but hasn't been applied yet
<pitti> so if you wish, I can do the update
<pitti> then I'd replace the patches with the current versions, etc.
<pitti> robert_ancell: I always use autoreconf -fvi
<pitti> that worked last time
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm half-way through it.  Seems ok apart from autoreconf.  3 of the patches went upstream
<pitti> I'm bugging davidz to commit the other ones as well
<pitti> robert_ancell: AFAIR, I pushed up to the previous patch, cp -r gvfs-... gvfs-....new, cd gvfs-....new, autoreconf -fvi, cd .., diff -Nur gvfs-... gvfs-....new > /tmp/p, cd to the original one, mv /tmp/p debian/patches/90_relibtoolize.patch
<pitti> go quilt
<robert_ancell> heh
<robert_ancell> The -fvi works well, it doesn't add all the extra files you get without it
<pitti> mvo: btw, do you have any Python programs that talk to policykit? I ported jockey yesterday, so that might help you
<pitti> it's delightful, actually; rip out all the stuff from the client side, and just adapt the server side check a bit
<mvo> pitti: yeah, system-service-d is one - I have a look at your commit :)
<mvo> pitti: did you had a chance to check my apport branch yet?
<pitti> mvo: ah, I wanted to ask you about that
<pitti> mvo: the diff looks weird, it adds all the debian stuff
<pitti> but I guess launchpad just got confused and diffed your branch against trunk instead of the ubuntu branch
<pitti> or you branched off the ubuntu branch instead of trunk
<mvo> pitti: most likely, I did the work against the ubuntu branch I think
<pitti> either way, I'll sort it out
<pitti> some stuff needs to go to trunk, some is ubuntu specific
 * mvo nods
<pitti> mvo: you locally tested the retracing stuff, I guess
<mvo> yes
<pitti> mvo: great work, btw!
<mvo> well, to the extend I know about it :)
<mvo> apport-retrace
<pitti> I wouldn't have known how to handle kernel crashdumps
<mvo> not the magic database
<mvo> me neither (until I looked into it)
<mvo> but its a pretty elegant thing and crash (the kernel debugger thing) is pretty amazing
<pitti> mvo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ejockey-hackers/jockey/trunk/revision/562 FYI
<pitti> mvo: did you update apport/report.py, crash_signature() for kernel crashes? so that auto-duplication works?
<mvo> pitti: thanks for the diff, that looks pretty tame, I have ubuntu-system-service and aptdaemon on the porting list
<mvo> pitti: no, but I can do that today (updating crash_signature)
<pitti> mvo: indeed, most of it is easy; only difficulty was to find out the incantation of CheckAuthorization()
<mvo> it will currently just not to signature checks because there is no executablepath
<pitti> mvo: would be great if you could add a "typical" output to test_crash_signature() to the test suite
<mvo> I guess that is ok-ish at this point because linux-crashdump is not instaled by default so we probably get few reports
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> so it should not do that exepath check for ProblemType: Kernel
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I read over the new code yesterday briefly and found dict a bit odd :)
<mvo> pitti: yeah
<pitti> mvo: it's much nicer with libpolkit, but with raw D-BUS API it looks like that now
<pitti> mvo: mainly because you can identify processes by other stuff than pid nowadays
<mvo> pitti: I will add a test and the check_signature today, if the add_os_info() bit in the client could be merged then we can declare the lcient as ready, its the only piece that is missing there
 * mvo nods
<pitti> mvo: can do
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I knew the branch had some warts, but I wanted to pass it along so that you can check and see if it fits into the general direction :)
<didrocks> morning o/
<chrisccoulson> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> good morning everybody
<pitti> Monsieur!
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> how is everybody going today?
<seb128> pitti, dunno if you read that but I dropped you a note saying that you can do the gvfs update if you want yesterday
<pitti> seb128: oh, I woudl have, but seems that robert_ancell beat me to it
 * pitti isn't really used to IRC notes, sorry
<seb128> ok, if you want to look at it and sponsor then
<seb128> since there is lot of your changes there
<pitti> yes, I will
<pitti> yeah, sorry for those
<seb128> pitti, it's not an IRC "note", it's just me writting "pitti: something" on this channel ;-)
<seb128> I'm not sure how much you read highlights in the morning
<pitti> seb128: hm, didn't see that; I did read overnight scrollback, I guess I just missed it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, you managed to build the new nautilus without the new gvfs?
<pitti> yes, it just built
<pitti> perhaps not correctly then?
<pitti> it also built on LP
<pitti> if it conditionally enables new features, then we shuold bump the build dep
 * pitti drops other work and sponsors gvfs now
<didrocks> hello seb128
<seb128> pitti, it relies on gvfs changes to work correctly I think but that might not be at build time
<pitti> hm, "oops"
<seb128> pitti, not sure how it will work on the old gvfs
<pitti> I didn't test it extensively TBH
<seb128> lut didrocks
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, no worry, it might work fine the changelog just suggests it use the new gvfs changes
<seb128> where would be the fun without some karmic breakages ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we should definitively build it again then, with a bumped b-dep
<pitti> the new features sound interesting
<seb128> pitti, well it might not test a build time but rather use that over dbus at run time
<pitti> too bad that the gphoto port didn't make it into 1.3.2
<seb128> distro patch it?
<pitti> ah, I see
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti. good morning :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128: we already do
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> but requires this silly 90_relibtoolize.patch
<pitti> seb128: btw, any idea why we have this 01_maintainer_mode.patch thing?
<seb128> to avoid random autotools trying to be clever and running again at build time
<pitti> E: gvfs source: quilt-series-references-non-existent-patch 02-cdda-backend-support-and-prefer-gudev.patch
<pitti> robert_ancell: ^ *cough* :0)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i had to do the same to tracker too. sometimes the autotools update only alters the timestamp of some files without adjusting their contents, and those files drop off the patch
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, it's just a way to say "don't try to be clever and run autotools at build time even if timestamp changed"
<seb128> pitti, otherwise you can get racy timestamp changes between patches and the build running autoreconf when it should not
 * pitti wants a quilt-update-autoreconf-patch
<seb128> lool has a such script and there is a quilt patch for that in the debian bts too
<seb128> we should make cdbs-edit-patch work on quilt packages
<robert_ancell> grr quilt
<pitti> robert_ancell: don't worry, fixed; I also updated the gphoto patches while I was at it
<robert_ancell> pitti, weird, it built for me using bzr-buildpackage
<pitti> perhaps quilt ignores missing patches
<seb128> it does
<seb128> those not listed in the series are just not applied
<pitti> that's a bug..
<pitti> seb128: no, I meant patches that do appear in series which are missing
<robert_ancell> pitti, was there a problem with the gphoto patches?  They seemed to apply fine
<seb128> oh
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, not a problem, but I rewrote them last weekend based on some feedback from David
<seb128> hey robert_ancell btw ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey seb
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you manage to adjust back to your timezone?
<robert_ancell> btw can someone drop into #ubuntu-meeting in 10 mins to support me for ubuntu membership?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm there now
<seb128> robert_ancell, not running for motu yet?
<robert_ancell> Back to Sydney time.  Was a little tired Sunday night but pretty much ok today
 * pitti joins and fetches his fanboy equipment
<pitti> I need to run out in some 20 mins, though
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was thinking about it but you guys are doing a fine job there :)  I think my return rate on my packages update is getting sufficiently low to go for that next
<seb128> robert_ancell, being motu will not give you extra access for main packages anyway
<seb128> ie we will still need to sponsor your changes
<seb128> but that's one step on the main uploader way ;-)
<robert_ancell> sure, then no rush
<didrocks> pitti: not sure you read yesterday my demand for reviewing the setup.py for quickly package
<pitti> seb128, robert_ancell: can you wave this around in the meeting? http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/robert-ancell-fanboying.txt.asc
<pitti> since I might have gone when it's your turn
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks
 * pitti hugs robert_ancell
 * robert_ancell hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that looks complex
<pitti> didrocks: you don't want to use DistUtilsExtra.auto?
<robert_ancell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html is a field of mushrooms :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks to you :-p
<pitti> didrocks: you could probably drop all the list_files() etc. functions, and move completion/bash/quickly to etc/bash_completion.d/quickly
<pitti> gvfs uploaded, BTW
<seb128> thanks pitti robert_ancell ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: of course you are welcome to write your own build system, but in the interest of dogfooding and DistUtilsExtra.auto testing I'd be interested in how it works for you
<didrocks> pitti: do you have any doc on it? (documentation on distutils is well hidden)? :)
<pitti> didrocks: see python -c 'import DistUtilsExtra.auto; help(DistUtilsExtra.auto)'
<didrocks> pitti: thanks. I'm giving a look at it. Will it resolve my issue with po/ directory?
<pitti> didrocks: it's pretty sparse, admittedly; but it gives you the supported file types and their expected extensions/locations
<pitti> what's the issue?
<pitti> didrocks: you don't need LINGUAS and POTFILES.in with that either
<pitti> didrocks: and MANIFEST.in
<pitti> eww, Makefile?
<pitti> you should drop that
<didrocks> pitti: I had to list po/ directory in setup.py an in MANIFEST.in to have it copied in ./setup.py sdist, but then, I have it in /usr/po when installing :/
<pitti> didrocks: you'd need to move templates/ to data/templates, I guess (then it will land in /usr/share/quickly/templates/)
<didrocks> pitti: yes, my work there is to change the Makefile into a working setup.py :)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah; just throw away all that stuff :)
<didrocks> ok, noted. I'm giving a try to that
<pitti> didrocks: you should reorganize the source tree to have a dir per package (quickly/, already done), and data/* (-> /usr/share/quickly/), and etc/* (-> /etc/)
<pitti> po files, manifest, packages, etc. is all auto-handled
<pitti> didrocks: if you rename src/quickly to ./quickly or bin/quickly, it'll be auto-handled, too (see above help)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let me try that and I will fire you with questions if it doesn't work :) Thanks pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: yes, please do
<pitti> didrocks: in general, if you need _anything_ except setup.py with author/project name, etc., I consider that a bug in distutils-extra
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. no scripts, data_files, packages, MANIFEST.in, POTFILES.in, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: ok. I will list that. is there any backport for Distutilsextra.auto for jaunty?
<didrocks> (I will list if I need extra files)
<pitti> didrocks: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa
<didrocks> perfect, I know what will take my afternoon then ;)
<pitti> I'm off for some errands and lunch then
<didrocks> pitti: have a good lunch and thanks again
<pitti> I need back a working washing machine soon, after all
<pitti> didrocks: have fun!
<didrocks> sure ^^
<seb128> pitti, see you later
<lool> pitti: I didn't check recently but quilt used to fail when a patch was missing
<lool> didrocks: http://people.dooz.org/~lool/debian/differ is a script to record a patch; it uses git or bzr to import your current tree, when you're done exit the shell it created and it will output a patch (unless you exit the shell with an error)
<didrocks> lool: great, very handy, thanks. I will test it. But the patch thingy was for chrisccoulson I guess :)
<lool> chrisccoulson: ^  :-)
<chrisccoulson> i think it was for robert_ancell actually
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember now
<lool> robert_ancell: ^  :-)
<didrocks> lool: pitti: FYI, I tested to add a unexisting patch to the series, quilt doesn't fail
<lool> robert_ancell: Don't forget to tell me that the patch thingie was actually for someone else
<chrisccoulson> thanks anyway look - looks very useful :)
<pitti> didrocks: that's bad
<didrocks> clearly
<pitti> major trap for not applying patches due to typos, etc.
<chrisccoulson> look -> lool. d'oh!
<didrocks> this can be a easy thing to fix. Added to my todo list :)
<lool> dquilt push -a || echo error
<lool> Patch foo does not exist
<lool> Application de foo
<lool> error
<lool> It does fail
<lool> That's with 0.46-7
<lool> didrocks: How did you test that?
<didrocks> lool: quilt push -a and I have 0.46-6
<didrocks> I see that the patch does not exist, but it applies the first one and exit with 0
<lool> let me try with a valid patch first
<lool> didrocks: Indeed; if it has a valid patch first, it doesn't fail
<lool> Oh sorry it does
<lool> Patch foo does not exist
<lool> Application de bar
<lool> Le patch bar semble vide. Il a été appliqué.
<lool> Application de foo
<lool> => error
<didrocks> strange, I tested before a valid patch, and it fails and then, reverted back to my first test case and it exited with error now :/
<didrocks> I don't understand what happened the first time
<pitti> really off now, bbl
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, seems you will have to run for motu anyway
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, that makes sense.  Based on the Wiki I wasn't aware membership = "community membership".  There are so many levels :)
<seb128> I think there is somewhat a fail in the current membership structure though
<seb128> yeah me neither, I didn't go through all those things I was there before
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I've followed the MOTU membership details on the Wiki and it links back to the original Membership page!!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> it's the same pretty much, except you get interviewed by the motu council instead of a membership board
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Applying
<mvo> seb128: do we need further coordination for the gnome-control-center polkit1 migration? I ported ubuntu-system-service now and our patches inside g-c-c - can I upload this or is there other stuff pending?
<YokoZar> seb128: regarding templates, forgive me if this has been brought up before, but has it been discussed whether users actually expect to interact with templates through the filesystem at all?  It seems very strange to me that ~/Templates isn't a hidden folder, as I suspect many users just see it as a weird empty default directory rather than a place to navigate to and place files
<seb128> mvo, talk to chriscoulson when he's around he's working on the g-c-c 2.27 update
<seb128> YokoZar, what do you mean exactly?
<seb128> YokoZar, ie what else would you suggest?
<mvo> seb128: ok
<seb128> we could probably display a banner in the templates directory to indicate how to use it
<YokoZar> seb128: that was my thought
<seb128> that's orthogonal to the system templates issue though
<YokoZar> seb128: But then I thought that if you add or remove templates, you currently do this by adding and deleting files from a folder that you interact with in nautilus.  But most other configuration of this sort we use control panels and such
<YokoZar> So i don't think that the whole "moving files around" matches user expectations for people that want to mess with templates; worse, since it's user visible, the ~/Templates folder can clutter the home directory
<YokoZar> It might be worthwhile to have a way of deactivating systemwide templates from an individual user perspective as well, but that would mean being able to "delete" templates from ~/Templates that aren't actual files there
<seb128> all that seems orthogonal to the launchpad bug
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way, it's far from being perfect and patches are welcome
<seb128> but it just re-enforce what I was saying, that needs design decisions before starting just adding random templates to fix the issue
<YokoZar> Yeah true
<YokoZar> Well the launchpad bug is kinda broad ("difficult to use") -- it sure would be convenient if we could put templates into packages and install them by default, that way the odd user that installs 3 word processors and also uses templates all the time could deactivate them
<seb128> would you split those packages by formats, ie template for word editors, templates for images, etc?
<seb128> and what would you do when a template is installed but not matching software?
<YokoZar> Well if the template were part of the matching software package that wouldn't be an issue (thinking of open office here...could be done with depends on the template package)
<seb128> YokoZar, still, do you split templates by function then, template-work, template-oocal, template-abiword, template-java?
<YokoZar> Honestly I think user testing will reveal that we likely only need a very small number of templates; users may make lots of use of right click->create empty office document, but when they want to make an image they'll instead open gimp and start working until they have something to save
<YokoZar> But I was thinking template-odt that then depends on openoffice | koffice and such
<YokoZar> and install that in a central place (not the user home folder) so that when they upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 they'll get the template without having their home folder mangled
<asac> dbus-daemon loops and consumes ~20% of CPU here - constantly ... ouch
<YokoZar> Then all we need is a convenient way for users to remove/deactivate templates: my suggestion is to right click the context menu and delete it
<seb128> YokoZar, the issue is that once you have that in place people will want templates for abiword, and for oocal and for presentations, and for zip and for etc
<asac> i guess the dbus problem is caused by indicator-applet which also eats lots of CPU all the time
<asac> and gconfd is also looping
<YokoZar> seb128: yup, and our design team can then test and figure out which of those we actually need and should have ubuntu-desktop depend on
<asac> wth
<seb128> YokoZar, the design team will not state on that, some users might uninstall openoffice and use abiword which shouldn't those get templates?
 * mvo takes gcalctool and brasero from the sponsoring queue
<seb128> YokoZar, why java programmers should not be able to get a template?
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<asac> i dont think the design team input is valuable for deciding which templates to display
<seb128> right, me neither
<YokoZar> I see what you mean
<asac> design team is for design issues and not the instance we ask for input on everything we haven't found a consent yet
<YokoZar> My expectation is that templates for a program will come when I install that program, if they're going to come at all
<asac> we already had all those things discussed yesterday
<YokoZar> fair enough
<asac> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/13/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt
<asac> look at 23:18
<asac> it continues the next day
<asac> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/14/%23ubuntu-desktop.txt
<seb128> I commented on the bug with a summary
<asac> so about 00:08 we have more or less reached a consent
<seb128> we should split the bug anyway
<seb128> adding a cluebar in the templates directory is not controversial
<asac> seb128: i have another idea though. we could let apps ship their template to a system place
<seb128> then we need discussion on how we ship templates, if those are shared between desktop, etc
<asac> seb128: and make nautilus-templates-support which then just creates a link to the right dir to enable the system templates
<asac> seb128: you could remove nautilus-templates-support to get rid of templates
<asac> to prevent general clutter in the system menu, we can use policy
<asac> just a slight variation compared to what you suggested with ubuntu-templates package
<asac> maybe a compromise?
<seb128> asac, we could also have a gconf key to enable system templates
<asac> yes. depends on which level we want to approach this
<asac> packaging or code
<seb128> so the users who find those too cluttered could dnd the ones they want to their user dir and turn the key off to stop using the default list
<seb128> easy to pick some in the system dir and turn off the dir use
<asac> right. if that works for you we can do the gconf key. but then we could also do a gconf key that allows you to disable a few ;)
<seb128> anyway I think there is enough variant to justify a spec or a mailing list or meeting topic
<YokoZar> agreed seb128
<asac> right.
<YokoZar> It sounds like once we have system/user templates together, and the user disabling system templates, the whole deleting/adding files to ~/Templates metaphor breaks down
<asac> seb128: i would think we should prepare a mail with the proposed solutions ... its probably a topc where a meeting discussion out of the blue would lead to an unqualified decision
<seb128> right
<asac> lots of thoughts would get repeated et al
<asac> or lets make a wiki page out of it ... which could become a spec
<seb128> we should start with list discussions
<asac> and then post the content to list
<seb128> and maybe discuss in a meeting once discussion is over
<asac> right
<asac> reach consent based on list discussion
<YokoZar> Would it be appropriate to have a context-menu in the context menu (as in right click->create document->hover over office writer document->right click THAT->remove template)
<YokoZar> I don't know if we do this anywhere else
<asac> seb128: so how about setting up a wiki page where we list the suggested approaches with Pros/Cons
<asac> seb128: and once everyone has added his ideas there we sent that to mailing list?
<seb128> asac, sounds good to me
<asac> YokoZar: i dont think that would be a good user experience
<seb128> YokoZar, right click is not discoverable and should not be the only way to do something
<YokoZar> of course
<asac> YokoZar: the final solution would be a template editor that you can probably open from that menu
<asac> e.g. (edit ...)
<YokoZar> Yeah
<asac> but we are currently not looking to implement the full solution in karmic ... we want something pragmatic
<asac> that we can do now
<YokoZar> But if we have that we don't need ~/Templates user-visible anyway
<asac> YokoZar: why? users might also want to add new templates
<YokoZar> instead we could have ~/.templates I mean
<asac> template editr == similar to menu editor for gnome menu
<YokoZar> And users would get to it by clicking that edit button
<asac> e.g. you can remove/add system/user installed ones
<seb128> would you move music to .music too because rhythmbox handle it in a transparent way?
<asac> YokoZar: it would open a nautilus folder?
<seb128> and Desktop to .desktop?
<asac> YokoZar: i would rather think that you see in the dialog the currently available templates and can disable/enable them
<seb128> I don't think we win anything to move everything to hidden directories
<YokoZar> seb128: I'm talking specifically about ~/Templates here, not the rest
<asac> i think the user Templates is a good place to store new stuff ... but it shoudlnt be the primary way to configure this
<asac> its just the place to dump new user-specific templates
<YokoZar> Because I don't think users go into the templates directory at all
<seb128> those who know about it do
<asac> YokoZar: well. most likely because its completely dubious what kind of files to add there
<asac> which is why apps should ship their templates and then users can enable/disable them in the document folder ;)
<asac> YokoZar: i am not sure if the menu editor should also allow to add new user defined ones. if it does, it definitly should suggest Templates
<asac> menu/template editor
<YokoZar> Using the menu editor as an example...we do keep the menu in a hidden folder
<asac> yeah. but imo everything that isnt in Places menu is hidden anyway
<asac> thats the primary view on file system for a user
<asac> everything else is advanced
<YokoZar> well different degrees of hidden
<YokoZar> since we do have places->home
<asac> right. but for the normal user the unix "hidden" feature doesnt really matter - unless he has absolutely no reason to go there, which isnt the case for Templates imo (e.g. the user might want to add stuff there)
<YokoZar> It's not something you do often though.  And the first place you look will probably be right click->create document->edit...
<YokoZar> so if that just opened the hidden folder it'd be fine
<asac> maybe. i dont really care. but i dont see a strong point to hide it
<asac> its not something the user shouldn touch at all
<YokoZar> I'm more interested in the users that don't care to edit it but instead have this visible folder in their home directory annoying them
<asac> YokoZar: how many folders do we have in HOME in a default install?
<asac> Templates/ Desktop/ Video/ Music/ ?
<asac> what else?
<YokoZar> asac: examples
<YokoZar> Nevermind that "Templates" and "Examples" sound very similar
<artir> asac: Documents, DOwnloads
<asac> YokoZar: yeah. so when we hide the Templates stuff we also need to add a Preferences -> entry
<artir> and Public
<asac> or is there no other way to say "new document" than right clicking in nautilus?
<YokoZar> Pretty sure right clicking in nautilus is the only way to see that, so if the configuration was there (and only there) it'd be fine
<asac> YokoZar: its also in File menu in nautilus
<YokoZar> Well the edit... could go there too
<asac> yeah.
<asac> anyway. i dont think that the editor is something we have the resources to do in karmic
<asac> so we need an intermediate solution ;)
<YokoZar> True
<YokoZar> My intermediate solution is to ship a couple of open office templates and then talk about the editor at UDS
<seb128> karmic solution: add a system dir, a gconf key to not use it and some templates in an ubuntu-templates
<asac> YokoZar: our solution was to ship a couple of templates + allow users to easily disable system templates (either remove package or gconf) and also hid templates where  the binary is not installed
<YokoZar> I don't think we'll end up with clutter until after we have a few templates in a shipping release ;)
<seb128> we will get annoyed users and maintainers if we add briefly something and start breaking it from the moment they start adding things there
<asac> we can set a policy
<seb128> we should better have a clear plan from the start
<seb128> asac, btw did the gtk update fix your daily xulrunner build?
<asac> seb128: our dailies run at 1700
<asac> (our time zone)
<seb128> ok, you didn't do a give back to the build?
<asac> but i would think
<seb128> alright, let me know if you still get an issue today
<asac> also xulrunner trunk wasnt affected, so its seemed the single header problem is already solved there
<asac> it was just 1.9.1 (ffox 3.5) breaking
<seb128> ok*
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/NautilusDocumentTemplates
<asac> YokoZar: seb128 ^^ if you have more suggestsions or more variants, please add them accordingly
<seb128> asac, will do
<YokoZar> Will do, thanks asac
<asac> seb128: i think your current suggestion should match Plan B ;)
<asac> indicator-applet still goes mad
<asac>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<asac> 10036 asac      20   0  280m  54m  10m S   23  2.7 201:23.50 indicator-apple
<seb128> talk to tedg when he's around
<asac> yeah. just wonder if want to keep this process running any longer
<seb128> do you do any use of it?
<asac> i mean for debugging purpose
<asac> no
<asac> it shows me when there are gwibber notifications
<asac> like 100 ;)
<seb128> attach gdb to it to make it stop and keep it this way until tedg is around? ;-)
<asac> if i click on it, it just opens gwibber ... not even selects the right tab/messages
<asac> hmm
<asac> guess i need -dbgsym then ;)
<asac> but good idea
<asac> seems its because indicator messages add a timeout and then never cancel that timeout
<asac> so i probably have a few hundred messages still waking up every 60 seconds
<asac> folks, remember that C is not python and you have to cleanup ;)
<asac> still even without indicator consuming cycles, dbus-daemon keeps on looping
<asac> let me listen to dbus messages to see whats going on
<pitti> re
<asac> ouch seems like there is a fight over the SessionManager ownership going on
<chrisccoulson> what messages are you seeing asac?
<asac> hmm its not a fight over name ownership, but zillions of ClientAdded invocations
<chrisccoulson> heh
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/217918/
<chrisccoulson> you havent just enabled compiz by any chance have you?
<pitti> seb128: Robert is an Ubuntu member now?
<asac> at least this log explains why dbus-daemon and gconfd are going mad here
<seb128> pitti, no, they bounced him back to mc because he did mostly technical contributions
<asac> chrisccoulson: i tried to enable it yeah
<seb128> pitti, ie he's going to apply for motu now
<asac> chrisccoulson: it didnt work though ;)
<asac> known bug?
<chrisccoulson> asac - that's a metacity bug
<chrisccoulson> i'll dig out the number
<chrisccoulson> 1 sec
<asac> do you have the id?
<asac> thanks
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok; so member is for non-technical contributions now?
<seb128> pitti, right
<didrocks> pitti: are you now the happy owner of a new washing machine?
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 389686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389686 in metacity "compiz --replace fails to kill metacity, resulting in cpu overload" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389686
<seb128> pitti, dholbach said that the mc is better placed to judge techical work and to apply for motu directly there
<pitti> didrocks: yes, we needed to buy a longer hose pipe; it's running now for the first time
<asac> chrisccoulson: great. can i recover without restarting X?
<asac> let me kill the older process
<chrisccoulson> asac - if you do "killall metacity" just at the right time, you will get the rogue respawned process to exit properly
<asac> chrisccoulson: it worked. i had to kill the --replace process
<asac> thanks
<chrisccoulson> yw
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I debugged the packaged distutilsextra version before seing that the fix is already in trunk :/
<didrocks> the good news is that my fix is exactly the code in trunk, so :)
<asac> heh. so now i have 99% CPU by indicator-applet ;)
<asac> good ... but i think i understand that problem
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, it's nothing too important now ;)
<pitti> Riddell: hmm, is /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu still the KDE method du jour to run a program as root?
<pitti> Riddell: "/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu id" does nothing (neither with running a terminal, or something); it prompts me for my password, then closes the dialog, and exits
<pitti> didrocks: heh; which?
<didrocks> pitti: src_all used in __gtkbuilder, which causes some troubles if data/ contains some ui files
<didrocks> (you looked into src_all and remove the files from src list, where they don't exist)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, right
<didrocks> well, another error. I guess I will package the trunk to avoid double efforts
<pitti> didrocks: latest trunk is already uploaded to karmic and sid
<pitti> (from this morning)
<didrocks> pitti: yes, but my desktop is jaunty. Is it just a rebuild question?
<pitti> didrocks: please file bugs for stuff that doesn't work (I also want to add test cases for those bugs)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, right
 * pitti updates PPA
<didrocks> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> someone else is still running jaunty? ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: it's better when you are giving regular presentation as I did last week :)
<pitti> didrocks: you should add a distutils version check like in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ejockey-hackers/jockey/trunk/annotate/head%3A/setup.py
<pitti> assert DistUtilsExtra.auto.__version__ >= '2.4', 'needs DistUtilsExtra.auto >= 2.4'
<didrocks> pitti: ok. I add it
<pitti> didrocks: 2.4 uploaded to my PPA, thanks
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i'm still running it too. i havent found time to upgrade it yet, and if it works as well as it does in a VM, then i should probably wait a bit ;)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I just wait for it to build and we will see what happen :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ahah ^^
<pitti> Riddell: ah, apparently doesn't search $PATH or so; works now
<Laney> Aaron posted his gcds slides: http://abock.org/2009/07/14/exciting-updates-on-the-road-to-banshee-2-0
<Laney> exciting
<pitti> didrocks: meh, backports failed; 2.4~jaunty << 2.4~ubuntu, bah
<didrocks> pitti: arf, that's why I didn't see it building in your ppa
<didrocks> I can branch, ./setup.py sdist and then build
<pitti> didrocks: uploaded again
<pitti> didrocks: you can just build it locally, sure
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks. I will wait then :)
<pitti> bzr get lp:~python-distutils-extra-hackers/python-distutils-extra/debian
<pitti> and then just debuild -us -uc -b
<didrocks> oh, easier than what I was doing :)
<pitti> didrocks: that's why we package stuff :) (debian/ FTW)
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I have an error in the automatic testsuite, let me check
<pitti> didrocks: do you have the build deps installed?
<pitti> (check with deblean)
<pitti> didrocks: the test suite uses two unrelated python modules
<didrocks> xml.parsers.expat is one of them?
<pitti> right
<pitti> seems I suck and forgot to add that as a build dep then?
<didrocks> pitti: I used build deps to install them, but the one on jaunty. I have to check with the one you provided
<didrocks> no error in debclean
<pitti> didrocks: ah no, python2.6 includes expat
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I see. But it's installed on my system in _xmlplus/parser/expat.py
<didrocks> and not xml/parsers/expat.py
<didrocks> no, sorry, I have xml/parsers/expat.py
<pitti> didrocks: what's the error that it shows?
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/217954/
<pitti> didrocks: package/test suite built fine on karmic, anyway: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29003079/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.python-distutils-extra_2.4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<didrocks> pitti: ok. I suck somewhere, so…
<pitti> didrocks: interesting; it considers xml.parser.expat an external module
<pitti> didrocks: hang on, don't touch anything
<didrocks> |o|
<didrocks> req = [prop.split(' ', 1)[1] for prop in egg if prop.startswith('Requires: ')]. Ok, so, you check in the egg file apparently
<pitti> python -c "print __import__('xml.parsers.expat').__file__"
<pitti> didrocks: ^ what does that show for you?
<pitti> /usr/lib/python2.6/xml/__init__.pyc for me
<didrocks> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/_xmlplus/__init__.pyc
<didrocks> that's bad :/
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> I have a module that interfere…
<pitti> so apparently you have a python module installed which overrides the internal one or so?
<didrocks> right
<pitti> hm; for the test suite it's probably ok to fail in that case
<didrocks> yes, seems raisonnable
<pitti> or I use a differnet module which doesn't have reimplementations
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, built fine in jaunty ppa
<pitti> didrocks: just go ahead and dist-upgrade, it's published
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, should be easier for testing with a good version
<didrocks> (it build successfully, when this module dismissed)
<didrocks> ok, I still have the same error when trying to ./setup.py sdist for quickly but now, I know that's in trunk and can try to fix it :)
 * didrocks fires up pdb
<kenvandine> didrocks, try out epdb :)
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gafton/+archive/ppa
<didrocks> kenvandine: never try, what does it bring?
<kenvandine> the enhanced python debugger
<kenvandine> command completion, etc
 * kenvandine is going to try to get it into universe :)
<didrocks> great, let's have a look. Thanks :)
<kenvandine> it doesn't make me want to dig my eyes out like pdb does :)
<didrocks> pitti: the error is in distutils itself (http://paste.ubuntu.com/217970/). I'm not sure that I know enough about distutils to be able to debug it myself. Do you want me to open a bug (I have can push the branch somewhere)? Strange also that the modules in quickly/ prints an error.
<pitti> aah
<pitti> didrocks: right, python modules can't have dashes
<pitti> didrocks: seems distutils-auto picks up too much
<pitti> didrocks: can you please create a bug with the reproducer?
<djsiegel_> pitti: is it true that we have 20mb of GIMP documentation on the live CD? I've heard concerns about shipping the karmic desktop backgrounds, and if we could jettison GIMP documentation for pretty desktop photos, I think that's a pretty easy choice to make.
<pitti> djsiegel_: yes, we have 20 MB of gimp documentation
<pitti> djsiegel_: but no, we can't add 20 MB of photos
<pitti> djsiegel_: OLS needs to add half a dozen MB for new karmic stuff, empathy needs a lot as well, and we need to put back some langpacks
<djsiegel_> great, that's not what I am suggestion
<djsiegel_> we will likely want to include 4 or 5 photos
<pitti> djsiegel_: but we can certainly negotiate for another MB :)
<djsiegel_> how do you recommend we do it?
<djsiegel_> sorry for my lack of knowledge about this, but is there a general solution for including more stuff that can't fit on the liveCD?
<djsiegel_> like a package that is downloaded during install?
<pitti> unfortunately not
<djsiegel_> very interesting
<pitti> we have some special magic for translations, but not for features (that's deliberate)
<pitti> djsiegel_: I recommend to talk to kwwii to have it added to the ubuntu-wallpapers package
<djsiegel_> it's deliberate because we believe limiting the install by the constraint of CD size "keeps us honest"?
<pitti> pretty much, yes
<djsiegel_> ok
<pitti> having a lean and mean install which fits on one CD is quite an important design goal
<pitti> and keeps us from piling up more and more cruft
<djsiegel_> for sure
<pitti> djsiegel_: so, the karmic artwork will definitively change, and improving is is great
<pitti> djsiegel_: I'm just afraid we can't affort 20 MB :)
<djsiegel_> right
<djsiegel_> but, if we can't get 10 or 20 HD wallpapers in the install, something has to change
<djsiegel_> I'm not sure how we'll do it
 * hyperair grumbles about bzr and stupid rich-root compatibility issues with do-core's repository.
<djsiegel_> but to say "we will never go over 700mb" is dogmatic
<pitti> djsiegel_: why would we need 20 HD wallpapers in a default install?
<djsiegel_> we could all cut off one hand, and we would write much leaner, cleaner, faster, more bug-free code
<pitti> that sounds like bloat (the kind we want to avoid)
<pitti> djsiegel_: easy enough to have them in the archive, of course, for people who want them
<djsiegel_> pitti: I am just saying, if it came to something like that
<pitti> heh, let's hope it won't :)
<djsiegel_> I am interested in delivering a great out-of-the-box experience
<djsiegel_> even if we have to fake it with a download
<djsiegel_> part of the great experience is beautiful wallpapers that are easy to access
<djsiegel_> they can be in the archive
<djsiegel_> but they have to be discoverable
<djsiegel_> Windows 7 and Mac OS X ship about 50 large wallpapers each
<pitti> there could be a button "Find more..." which takes you to the app center with a pre-made search for wallpaper packages or somethign such?
<djsiegel_> if we don't have them, it looks pretty bad (I am not saying we have to do everything they do, of course)
<djsiegel_> pitti: yeah, something like that
<pitti> right, but they need an entire DVD to just ship the bare OS
<pitti> even though we do offer DVDs, they aren't very popular
<pitti> because they are just too big
<djsiegel_> hmm
<djsiegel_> well, hopefully that will change
<djsiegel_> who know where we'll be in 5 years
<djsiegel_> a DVD could take two minutes to download
<pitti> sure, eventually the world's bandwidth will grow
<mvo> pitti: the crash_signature is added now, I have not seen enough real world crashes to know if its good as it is, but I think we can easily refine it when we get more experience
<pitti> mvo: thanks; the main point is that crash_signature() derives a meaningful signature from a kernel crash report (i. e. doesn't stumble over ExecutablePath, or alwasys return empty string, or so)
<djsiegel_> but I am questioning the CD size constraint... The discipline it imposes certainly is good, but that's not the only way to be disciplined, and at seems like a lot of time and energy (money) is spent assembling the 700mb jigsaw puzzle each cycle
<djsiegel_> It would be really nice to have a bit more flexibility
<pitti> mvo: GIGO applies, obviously :) (but that's not something the test suite focuses on)
<djsiegel_> yes, it could lead to a slippery slope
<djsiegel_> or it could not
<pitti> djsiegel_: we already discussed that a lot, really
<pitti> but so far we have always managed
<djsiegel_> ok
<djsiegel_> I would just love to be able to ship 10 great wallpapers and a hi-def icon theme without too much trouble
<pitti> but indeed, we do have to spend lots of work on removing cruft
<pitti> but that's not solely for the benefit of CD size, it also helps us to maintain a healthy system
<pitti> everythign that's on the CD also needs to be supported, maintained, debugged, etc.
<mvo> pitti: sure :)
<djsiegel_> yeah
 * mvo ticks another item off his gtg list
<djsiegel_> no, I think the CD limit is great
<pitti> mvo: \o/
<djsiegel_> but there are downsides, and the design team is wondering how we design around them
<djsiegel_> see the designers quitting Google
<mvo> pitti: I have not added a test for the vmcore retrace, I have no good idea yet how that could be done, my .crash file is some hunderts of megs :/
<djsiegel_> Google optimizes everything, even design
<djsiegel_> the designers found it too constraining, and some had to quit
<pitti> mvo: apport-retrace currently doesn't have full test cases, for reasons like that
<pitti> mvo: if you tested it with a real crash file and apport-retrace, and it worked, that's fine for now
<pitti> mvo: however, the test suite shouldn't have a pre-made .crash file anyway
<djsiegel_> the notorious examples of Google changing hues and cutting 500bytes to save a datacenter, but corrupting a design
<mvo> pitti: yes, works on my test machine
<pitti> mvo: it should generate a kernel core dump itself
<mvo> pitti: right, generating it on the fly needs a reboot
<pitti> mvo: similarly, the apport tests start a program (cat or so), let it segfault, run apport on it, etc.
<mvo> pitti: because it loads the crash kernel when the real one panics
<pitti> mvo: right, with the kernel that's kinda tricky :)
<mvo> pitti: yeah, I like this approach for the normal segfauls :)
<pitti> djsiegel_: well, but "good" design is certainly not "20 wallapers" or "30 login themes", but "one really good one which makes a great default"?
<pitti> we don't ship 20 webbrowsers or 10 music players either, we select the best and install it by default
<pitti> and whoever wants somethign else is free to install it
<djsiegel_> pitti: that's not the point, and we aren't going to decide what is good design and what is bad here and now
<djsiegel_> I am just talking about design team leeway
<djsiegel_> 20 web browsers is strawman for 20 wallpapers
<pitti> djsiegel_: right, I'm just a bit confused why CD space is related to being able to do design work?
<mvo> it would be fun to generate a test using kvm - it would have to build (and cache) a image via ububuntu-vm-builder and then use the montior io interface to send a sysreq-c - plus a way to get the crash file off the image again and the hunderts of megs big linux-image-debug .. probably a bit too much overkill
<pitti> mvo: uh, that'd take a while
<mvo> yeah :/
<djsiegel_> pitti: because design work creates what you call "cruft" and the design team calls "art" -- do you see how that could be a problem for us?
<pitti> djsiegel_: not really, I'm afraid
<djsiegel_> pitti: ok
<pitti> so far, the design team reviewed applications, workflows, how to work with the desktop, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: bug #399324 when you will have some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399324 in python-distutils-extra "Can't package everything in data/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399324
<pitti> djsiegel_: of course producing artwork is an important piece in that puzzle
<pitti> djsiegel_: but shipping dozens of wallpapers isn't going to improve the user experience more than shipping one really good one and e. g. making the desktop appear in the user's language, and shipping the apps that people need
<pitti> i. e. we need to give all the components an appropriate amount of space
<pitti> and having little of that forces us to avoid duplication
<pitti> djsiegel_: and honestly, 3 wallpapers are fine; but I do consider 20 wallpapers "cruft"
<djsiegel_> pitti: but who decides that?
<djsiegel_> pitti: the desktop team are the gatekeepers
<pitti> djsiegel_: nobody alone, really
<djsiegel_> It's fine that 20 wallpapers are cruft to you, but what if user testing shows that users love pretty wallpapers in the default install?
<pitti> it's working together and planning releases, and knowing the fundamental constraints
<djsiegel_> I just want to find out how we can accommodate that with the CD size constraint.
<djsiegel_> Please don't tell me that users are wrong, or I'm not a good designer and I should pick 3 wallpapers :)
<djsiegel_> I am just giving a hypothetical example
<djsiegel_> well, quasi-hypothetical
<pitti> djsiegel_: if we can prove that users are fine with having 20 wallpapers and no webbrowser or instant messager, or wahtever, fine for me :)
<dpm> djsiegel_: users also like to have the CD in their language.
<djsiegel_> we need to think outside the 700mb constraint now
<pitti> djsiegel_: as I said, nothign wrong with an "install more..." button
<pitti> we have plenty of space on archive.u.c. for downloading
<ccheney> making it easy to download 'official' wallpapers in the change desktop background app might help resolve the space vs number of wallpapers available?
<djsiegel_> no...
<pitti> but the entire idea of Ubuntu is to provide one good solution for every problem by default, instead of 20 and have the user figure it out
<djsiegel_> please don't get hung up on the wallpapers example
<djsiegel_> I am more interested in downloading in the abstract case
<artir> djsiegel_: the next step is a 1gb image that fits in a pendrive, but the desktop team said not yet...
<pitti> artir: that's primarily an issue with mirror space, but that's a separate problem
<kwwii> as long as the wallpapers are downloaded after installation automatically there shouldn't be that much a problem, or?
<pitti> djsiegel_: well, it doesn't even need to be that explicit
<pitti> you could ship thumbnails, and download it on the fly if needed, etc.
<kwwii> including extra wallpapers has been one of the top requests for a couple of years
<pitti> but really, half the users will just use a picture of their own anyway, etc.
<djsiegel_> pitti: are you sure? you have that data?
<djsiegel_> it would be useful for us
 * ccheney thinks having really nice standard set of backgrounds would be useful
<kwwii> I think that has been the case in the past because we didn't include any extra wallpapers :p
<djsiegel_> kwwii: I like the idea of an RSS-backed wallpaper thingie
<djsiegel_> and displaying thumbnails like pitti suggests
<kwwii> djsiegel_: indeed, it also allows us to include as many as we want and to update them as they come in
<djsiegel_> we could have wallpaper channels
<djsiegel_> pulled live from flickr or something
<kwwii> kinda like "hot new stuff" or whatever it is called
<ccheney> kwwii: i'm sure lots of people used the picture of the month backgrounds, heh
<kwwii> gotta run...bye
<ccheney> reintroducing something like that with non-offensive material might resolve this issue?
<pitti> anyway, if there's large demand for it then we can certainly find a solution
<pitti> but "we want to add this" always needs to be accompanied by "we throw out that instead"
<seb128> we are always challenging the CD limits and having translations is probably higher on the usefulness list
<seb128> auto download things from internet is nice theorically but has lot of issue in practice
<pitti> we temporarily removed all of them until we resolve the overflow
<ccheney> auto download can't be fully auto due to costs and speed of internet in various places
 * kklimonda misses the idea from first ubuntu releases i.e. wallpaper of the month or whatever it was called ;)
<pitti> kklimonda: that was a neat idea indeed
<ccheney> something like that might work out well since each wallpaper package could be relatively small
<pitti> it was just a metapackage, and the actual wallpapers came through -updates
<pitti> (the first was already there, of course)
<ccheney> also doing it via packages might work better than pulling directly from the net for cases where computers either don't have net access or are heavily firewalled, etc
<pitti> ccheney: oh, that's out of question, sure
<pitti> well, a "find more..." button doesn't necessarily need packags, but everything (semi-) auto-installed, like "monthly wallpaper" needs to be packaged
<ccheney> yea
 * ccheney hopes the caffeine kicks in soon, he has a full day of meetings
<pitti> djsiegel_: wallpaper channel sounds like a great idea; with "channel" being different topics, like "flowers", "scifi", "kwwii", etc.?
<djsiegel_> right
<djsiegel_> or your facebook friends
<pitti> that indeed sounds like an opportunity - use the flickr stream of a friend of your's as background :)
 * pitti is clearly too web 2.0 ignorant to consider all that, it seems
<pitti> jcastro: hey, how's it going?
<jcastro> hi pitti!
<seb128> hey jcastro
<djsiegel_> pitti ccheney: I made a script to download and set a new wallpaper from the ubuntu artwork flickr pool every hour: http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=6952#a6952
<djsiegel_> not ready for general consumption yet, but fyi
<ccheney> cool
<mvo> james_w: pardon my question, but where are all the imported branches hosted? I want to work on python-central from the latest upload
<james_w> mvo: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central if they exist already
<mvo> aha, thanks - so not all is there yet?
<mvo> and I was wondering if I'm just blind :)
 * mvo uses the good old bzr init ; bzr add
<mpt> mvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppCenter#available
<walters> Keybuk: around?
<Keybuk> walters: yup
<walters> Keybuk: i'm a bit unsure about defaulting to -1 for reply timeout...
<walters> Keybuk: or hmm wait nevermind that's just the limit, right?
<Keybuk> walters: that's just the maximum limit, right
<Keybuk> the default is still 15s
<walters> got it, ok
<walters> so i can nuke this fedora patch then
<Keybuk> what was the fedora patch?
<walters> upped it to 6 hours
<Keybuk> ahh
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> dbus/dbus-connection-internal.h:#define _DBUS_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT_VALUE (25 * 1000)
<Keybuk> still 25s
<Keybuk> I removed the 6 hour clamp as well, that was just bad math on Havoc's part ;)
<walters> hehe
<Keybuk> so the default timeout when -1 is given remains as 25s
<Keybuk> but you can now pass a value from 0 (timeout immediately) to INT_MAX (never timeout)
<Keybuk> without it getting clamped to 6 hours, or anything else
<walters> Keybuk: yep, makes sense, i'd just confused myself for a min
<Keybuk> :)
<rickspencer3> team meeting in 2 minutes
 * kenvandine is here
 * bryce here too
<rickspencer3> mpt saw the word "meeting" and ran
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> everybody ready?
 * ArneGoetje is here
 * awe is here
<rickspencer3> I believe seb128 is on holiday
<pitti> hey all
<seb128> (I'm around but might not stay for the whole meeting though)
<pitti> yeah, seb128 celebrates the Bastille revolution, I think
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> pitti, indeed ;-)
<rickspencer3> he celebrates it by coming to work on his holiday?
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3>  starting with actions from two weeks ago
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: what is the eta for FUSA?
<pitti> rickspencer3: (FYI, I copied the relevant actions to last week's report)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ted couldn't give an eta yet, he said all the features are implemented and not ready to ship
<kenvandine> told me to try it on from source, but i couldn't find it on LP
<kenvandine> he is on vacation this week, i will mail him
<rickspencer3> ok, we can carry that over
<rickspencer3> I think the "install and try gdm" is no longer relevant
<pitti> everyone should have it now, indeed
<rickspencer3> thanks for getting than in seb128, and thanks for helping with bugs pitti
<rickspencer3> bryce: are we still expecting to have X pretty much "in" for alpha three, so we stop using edgers?
<rickspencer3> This refers to: ACTION: All: run edgers until alpha 3, and then disable (if currently running or otherwise interested)
<tkamppeter> Yes, my gdm looks ugly now and I get some message after logging in, but this is already reported.
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter: thanks
<rickspencer3> k, moving along ...
<rickspencer3> # ACTION: ALL: install mozilla security update, report problems to asac
<bryce> rickspencer3, that's correct
<rickspencer3> :)
<asac> rickspencer3: that was ment to be "please enable security PPA permanently - e.g. not an instant action"
<bryce> rickspencer3, although scuttlebutt is that xserver 1.7 is behind schedule upstream so YMMV
<asac> even though we have new 3.0 bits in there yet
<pitti> bryce: how's ati KMS coming along? ISTR it was disabled by default in one of the recent kernel uploads?
<rickspencer3> !
<bryce> (OMMV?)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> s/yet/already/
<pitti> asac: does that apply to karmic as well?
<asac> yes
<asac> we prepublish karmic bits there too
<asac> so testing that helps catching regressions
<bryce> pitti, I  didn't hear about that, but the first 2.6.31 kernel was a bit rocky for us
<pitti> asac: it's not feasible/practical to upload them to karmic straight instead?
<bryce> currently what we're using xorg-edgers for is testing out the -ati kms stuff
<pitti> ah, so that should have it? nice
<pitti> I'll test it on my wife's computer soon
<bryce> excellent
<asac> pitti: in general we are not allowed to ship releases before mozilla releases them
<asac> to avoid confusion i dont do that anymore
<pitti> asac: I see; so they are fine with PPAs then?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats ok. just should stay out of anything that is official
<rickspencer3> okay, so please, everyone get the mozilla security ppa set up by next week
<asac> thx
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to review how paper cut effort is working for the team next week
<rickspencer3> this seems to be going fairly well
<rickspencer3> though it seems that many of the paper cuts are indeed more like stab wounds, as expected
<awe> +1
<pitti> ^ for a reason
<rickspencer3> please contact me outside the meeting if there are concerns, or we can discuss after the meeting
<pitti> many of those are open for months/years _because_ they aren't trivial to solve :)
<pitti> but great to hear the progress there (also djsiegel_'s last report, that sounded pretty good)
<rickspencer3> right, though some of them seem like they get endless debate
<rickspencer3> that is not really needed
<pitti> sure, GUI issues are very prone to bikeshedding after all :/
<asac> i think that papercuts should be vetted to be real papercuts by the platform team and not the design team. design team should suggest them not decide which get approved (but thats a discussion for later)
 * rickspencer3 doesn't want to open a can of works now
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryce> I noticed a lot need design decisions made (like for wording, or to select between several suggested solutions), that I didn't feel qualified to make a decision on
 * pitti hands rickspencer3 a worm
 * asac is happy he got his line out ;)
<rickspencer3> okay, I feel that we are making good progress ... and that if we ever repeat the effort, we will have some good process improvements
<rickspencer3> so that's the "previous actions" section
<rickspencer3> next is status reports
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: care to add anything to your very familiar looking status section?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-07-14
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> well the partner update should cover it :)
<rickspencer3> sorry ... I just meant, do you have any comments aside from what is on the wiki?
<kenvandine> oh, no :)
<rickspencer3> I like the way you have the seven buckets for the OLS team, it would be good if we could do something like that for the DXE team
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, I didn't see MIR bugs for ubuntuone-*?
<asac> kenvandine: "firefox bookmarks syncing " -> is that something that is run in firefox?
 * kenvandine is a little concerned with getting these new packages reviewed, etc
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to help create buckets for DXE team
<kenvandine> pitti, they are there :)
<kenvandine> asac, an extension
<kenvandine> well, syncing happens in u1/couchdb
<asac> kenvandine: you guys should really talk to me more ... you plan to do really many things with firefox i dont know about et
<kenvandine> but there is an extension that integrates with it
<pitti> kenvandine: good to know, I didn't get mail about it, weird
<kenvandine> asac, sorry... there is a blueprint :)
<kenvandine> asac, steveA demoed it last week
<pitti> kenvandine: ooh - these are against projects, not ubuntu packges, that's why
<asac> kenvandine: well, if you dont communicat we will not be able to ship it
<kenvandine> asac, i am trying to keep you guys in the loop here
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to facilitate discussion between SteveA and asac regarding firefox extension
<asac> kenvandine: ok thanks
<kenvandine> asac, it has been on that status table for a few weeks now
<rickspencer3> asac: I thought SteveA did mention this to you ... I fear that I must have dropped the ball
<kenvandine> i should have singled you out though, sorry
<asac> rickspencer3: there was some remote talk at some point. but nothing concrete
<rickspencer3> I think it must have been my fault for not bringing it up after one of our desktop integration calls
<asac> ok
 * rickspencer3 administers self-dope slap
<pitti> kenvandine: fixed MIR bugs, will get to them ASAP
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: pitti: I'm a little concerned that pitti did not see mail about the MIR
<kenvandine> pitti, rock!
<pitti> rickspencer3: as I said, they were reported against upstream projects (where MIR doesn't make sense), my filter doesn't jump on those
<pitti> MIR is for ubuntu packages
<pitti> fixed now
<kenvandine> oh
<asac> hehe
<pitti> (the bugs)
<rickspencer3> k
<kenvandine> pitti, we can't assign them to ubuntu source packages until they are in ubuntu :)
<asac> kenvandine: you cannot file MIRs for packages that are not in the archive imo
<pitti> kenvandine: right, that's a feature
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: you said you were concerned about getting everything reviewed, is there anything we should be doing to help?
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> they should be first in universe
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... we did the MIRs in parallel
<kenvandine> while they were in REVU
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not yet... i need to get them in REVU first.. i will ping people individual for help as needed
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> i just worry if it takes as long as u1 did
 * rickspencer3 nods
<kenvandine> pitti, MIRs for couchdb and it's deps should come this week
<kenvandine> just fyi
<pitti> cool
<pitti> we worked out a new process in the MIR team
<pitti> to get them processed in a better/faster way
<asac> couchdb still has the problem with libmozjs.so
<kenvandine> anything i should change in my process?
<kenvandine> asac, yeah...
<pitti> kenvandine: not really, please just make sure that they are against ubuntu packages
<asac> kenvandine: please dont file MIRs before thy are packaged
<pitti> kenvandine: the change was internal (I'm the gatekeeper now and distribute MIR reviewers by assignment)
<kenvandine> i just won't create the bug reports
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> I believe that Riddell is recovering from desktop summit, so not expecting a Kubuntu update
<rickspencer3> just a quick update on quickly
<rickspencer3> I think it is close to "feature complete" ... I will schedule a meeting to discuss release plans for it
<rickspencer3> let me know if you want to attend that meeting
<rickspencer3> we'll discuss feature prioritization, getting it into the archives, etc...
<rickspencer3> I was in meetings all day, so I haven't had a chance to look at activity reports, but I presume they are all on the wiki or in my mail box
<didrocks> (for quickly: I still have little feature to implement on release command and distutilsextra.auto to make it works)
 * asac coughs
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<rickspencer3> btw, on a total side note .. python-distutils-extra is very cool
<rickspencer3> !
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, ++
<pitti> thanks :)
<kenvandine> pitti, it does rock
<kenvandine> pitti, i showed it off at desktop summit :)
<rickspencer3> okay, so we have some Karmic targeted bugs, please be mindful of them if they are assigned to you
<rickspencer3> next is discussion section
 * rickspencer3 hands mic to pitti for empathy in alpha 3 discussion
<kenvandine> pitti, papyon is in debian NEW still
<kenvandine> and ted is still reviewing the indicator patch
<pitti> right, so we are currently a bit blocked by a pymsn fork
<pitti> I wondered whether we should wait until it's all resolved, to deliver the "full" experience
<pitti> or temporarily drop the butterfly recommends, and get it into the dailes right now
<pitti> and add butterfly (MSN) when it's ready
 * kenvandine votes for shipping without
<seb128> drop the recommends it works fine with haze
<kenvandine> true
 * rickspencer3 votes for shipping early and often
<pitti> for CD size calculation, and general testing it would be nice to get it in ASAP
<pitti> seb128: even better then
<pitti> seb128: -haze is libpurple?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you will get msn by libpurple
<pitti> ok, seems pretty much unanimous?
<seb128> which works fine
<kenvandine> pitti, do you agree the empathy human theme belongs in ubuntu-artwork?
 * rickspencer3 thinks kenvandine is obsessed with empathy human theme
<kenvandine> i think that was kwwii's preference
<rickspencer3> ;)
 * kenvandine wants to deliver the experience :)
<seb128> is empathy built with webkit now?
<seb128> and without geolocation?
<kenvandine> i don't think it is in karmic
<pitti> apparently not?
<seb128> should it?
 * kenvandine thinks so, webkit that is
<kenvandine> not geoloc
<seb128> right
<pitti> oh, it is built with webkit indeed
<pitti> I keep forgetting that it's in main :)
<rickspencer3> uh ... does building with webkit impact the accessibility?
 * rickspencer3 assumes the answer is a simple "no"
<kenvandine> so the adium support is much better in trunk... so 2.27.4 will be better
<seb128> dunno but GNOME is actively discussing the topic
<seb128> they revisit webkit by default for 2.28
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, well, that is only chat itself
<pitti> ok, so I'll re-add empathy to the seeds, and check how tomorrow's CD will break :)
<kenvandine> not sure if a11y matter in that context
<seb128> seems many issue have been fixed and they are trying to aim at having it for 2.28
<kenvandine> i guess it does for screen readers, etc
<kenvandine> good question
<rickspencer3> could someone please confirm that building with webkit does not impact accessibility?
 * kenvandine doesn't know much about a11y
<seb128> best way to know is to upload and wait for bugs
<rickspencer3> or to be clearer, that it is accessible if built with web kit
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> that would be a question for themuso rather
<pitti> might be a question for TheMuso in the eastern edition?
<rickspencer3> ok, I can buy that
<rickspencer3> I'll mention it to TheMuso as well
<kenvandine> thx
<pitti> it is built with webkit already
<kenvandine> great
<rickspencer3> however, I think we should all be mindful of accessibility in all our deciscions
<pitti> I wonder why, though, it doesn't look very HTMLish?
<rickspencer3> it's a requirement, not a "nice to have"
<kenvandine> it is far better with 2.27.4... i can't wait for it to be released :)
<pitti> IOW, what does empathy use webkit for in the first place? just text markup?
<kenvandine> pitti, it supports adium themes
<seb128> rickspencer3, as said GNOME discuss webkit for 2.28 now
<rickspencer3> I'm sure it's fine, I just hear "webkit" and think "inaccesible"
<kenvandine> popular on other platforms
<kenvandine> renders the chats nicer
<seb128> I would tend to follow them they will not switch if it's not ready for accessibility too
<rickspencer3> seb128: ack
<rickspencer3> let's move on ...
<rickspencer3> asac: bluetooth?
<asac> so we are close to the point where we want to decide which bluetooth frontend to use for karmic
<asac> and later
<asac> gnome-bluetooth and blueman
<asac> i got a bunch of user feedback and did upstream discussion
<pitti> do we have a kind of feature comparison sheet?
<asac> and will prepare the facts for next weeks
<asac> for this week i would like to ask anyone to use both: gnome-bleutooth and blueman
<asac> (if possible)
<asac> so you have an opinion on your own
<pitti> IIRC g-b was "lean and easy", and blueman "very functional, and advanced"? is that a valid coarse categorization?
<asac> also please file bugs and push them to me so we can probe how responsive upstream is in general
<seb128> gnome-bluetooth will be discussed this week for GNOME 2.28
 * pitti can try file sync, but not much else, it's the only kind of device I have
<asac> pitti: try them and decide if thats the categorization you would assign to them ;)
<pitti> asac: roget
<pitti> roger, too
<asac> for me there is nothing easier in g-bt
<asac> :)
<seb128> has blueman a fixed schedule for new versions, good translations, etc?
 * seb128 needs to get a bluetooth device to play with those
<asac> they are not a GNOME project. but i guess they will cooperate
<asac> but we can talk about the details next week
<rickspencer3> ACTION: everyone try both bluetooth front ends, report experience to asac next team meeting
<asac> thanks
<rickspencer3> thanks asac
<rickspencer3> that's everything on the agenda
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<rickspencer3> ok ... I think Karmic is really shaping up nicely
<pitti> +1
<rickspencer3> I'd like to throw some kudos to bryce for doing a great job with X and managing x bugs so far this release
<rickspencer3> also, the kubuntu team is creating a kubuntu netbook version, this should be very cool
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<bryce> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<seb128> thanks everybody
 * kenvandine is testing bluetooth... wishing the G1 supported file transfer
<pitti> thanks everyone
<awe> see ya
 * seb128 goes back to celebrating the national holiday
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> bye bye seb128
<pitti> kenvandine: I'm using my old Nokia for that
<asac> thanks seb128
<pitti> kenvandine: OTOH, with "on air", and wifi, and direct SD cardr access, who needs BTW :)
<pitti> BT, I mean
<kenvandine> pitti, hehe... yeah... but for testing
<pitti> aah, bazaar.lp.net is back
 * pitti switches seeds
<kenvandine> i really want to test bluetooth headset
<chrisccoulson> obex is one thing i miss on the G1 too
<kenvandine> i have a friend that tried jaunty and the only problem he hit was setting up his bluetooth headphones
<kenvandine> so went back to mac for now
<pitti> kenvandine: uploading empathy now, and ubuntu-meta
<kenvandine> woot
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, you saw the libgupnp-igd task in bug 388898? not sure whether we want/need that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388898 in telepathy-farsight "Move Empathy Dependencies to Main and Update Desktop Seed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... not sure about that
 * pitti -> dinner
<kenvandine> i agree it might be nice
<kenvandine> but not sure we should jump through hoops for it
<bryce> whoa, ajaxy popups for setting status and importance in launchpad.  sweet!
 * asac goes outside for a bit
<bryce> hrm, unfortunately now the bug title ajaxy editing seems busted
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i worked on the gnome-session update last night. upstream have added a change to the gnome-wm script to launch gtk-window-decorator before compiz now
<chrisccoulson> is that actually necessary?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is because if i run gnome-wm without compoisting now, it crashes X when trying to start gtk-window-decorator
<asac> awe: you think you might find to bump the connman trees today? i would really love to get them up ;)
<awe> asac: yes, i'll do them when i get back from my voice lesson
<asac> its just a changelog bump i would think
<asac> ok thanks
<awe> although actually maybe i can get 'em done before...
<asac> (... and a quick test)
<asac> even better :-P
<awe> by the way, did i propose the correct branch for my scan now merge?
<asac> awe: good question. at least i didnt get a mail ;)
<asac> let me check
<awe> doh
<asac> awe: yeah. seems its right. though i would have hoped for trunk patch ;)
<asac> (too)
<asac> awe: [C. Scott Ananian <cscott@litl.com>]
<awe> he's the author of the patch?  was i wrong to credit him like that in the changelog?
<asac> you usually dont use that in the changelog if you take patches ... its used to mark who added the change to the branch
<asac> like: you
<asac> instead you use something like:
<asac>  * patch by XXXX to fix YYYY
<asac> awe: and we usually have no empty line after it
<awe> ok
<asac> awe: its ok. i can fix it while merging
<awe> np
<asac> awe: does the package build with that patch?
<awe> so for the trunk patch, i need to branch trunk, and push a new topic branch based on that, correct?
<asac> yes
<awe> asac: yes, it builds
<awe> ;)
<asac> ok thanks
 * awe deserve a slap if it doesn't
<asac> awe: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.head
<asac> thats the trunk branch
<awe> one last question... for connman, i'm doing the same thing... pushing a topic branch that's been updated & tested and proposing a merge with your branches, correct?
<asac> awe: ack
<asac> awe: i would think that for both branches picking the latest git sounds good. if the last commits appear to be intrusive, go for the tags
<awe> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no idea but maybe mvo has an opinion
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hey, I'm back
<mvo> chrisccoulson: gtk-window-decorator should not be needed, its started automatically by compiz
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I have a pending update for gnome-control-center that ports it to use the new polkit-1 ubuntu-system-service - are you working on a update there or can/should I just upload?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: its all in bzr already
<djsiegel_> seb128: Hey Seb, which project does this affect? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/395905
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395905 in hundredpapercuts ""System->About Ubuntu" should more directly display version information" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> bryce: whats the state on the (supposely newer) mesa pkg in edgers? is that something we should still test?
<asac> (sorry if that was answered in meeting)
<pitti> asac: AFAIUI, we should test edgers until alpha3
<asac> cool
<pitti> seb128: taking gnome-session sponsoring, ok with you?
<pitti> (the xubuntu guys crave for that)
<seb128> pitti, sure, I decided to not do uploads today since I'm not supposed to work ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, sorry; forgot
<pitti> I do the g-c-c one now, then versions.html is again mushroom free
<seb128> pitti, ok, g-c-c is to sponsor now? I didn't know that chrisccoulson managed to get it done
<pitti> bug 393815
<seb128> pitti, see mvo's comment one hour ago though, might need merging before upload
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393815 in gnome-control-center "Update to 2.27.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393815
<pitti> hm, that's two weeks old already
<pitti> oh, there's no branch/patch on that one
<seb128> pitti, right, opening bugs = claiming work
<pitti> ah, stupid me
<seb128> pitti, the sponsor team is not subscribed yet
<pitti> so, versions.html de-mushroomified then
<seb128> pitti, you rock!
<seb128> djsiegel_, the ubuntu documentation, they provide the content of about ubuntu
<djsiegel_> great, thanks, seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> mvo, I would say upload your g-c-c changes, the new version is blocked on a new libgnomekbd using the new libxklavier
<bryce> asac, it is a git snapshot heading towards the 7.6.0 release, which we do intend to pull in once it's available
<pitti> mvo: can it be that you forgot to drop the libpolkit-gnome-dev b-dep? (otherwise that patching makes little sense)
<bryce> asac, in theory it should be reasonably stable, I don't know of major problems with it.
<asac> bryce: i am still hoping for compiz on my special R580 card ... could the radeon mesa crack ppa be something for me?
<bryce> of course, mesa git can be hit and miss, so be aware of that when updating
<pitti> oh jeez, g-c-c is using libhal-dev as well?
<asac> hopefully not at runtime ;)
<bryce> asac, indeed it could be; a lot of what's being staged and focused on in xorg-edgers is new -ati functionality
<bryce> primarily we're focusing on the kms bits, but I would expect glx fixes to be included as well
<asac> bryce: is that what brings opengl 2.1 hardware accell for my ati card :-P
 * asac hopes to be able to play real games again ;) with ati
<seb128> pitti, libhal is used only to build the non pulse capplet apparently which we said we would stop doing this cycle
<pitti> seb128: any idea what g-c-c's 96_build_sound_capplet.patch is? upstream g-c-c dosen't use hal any more
<pitti> aah
<mvo> pitti: drop b-d in g-c-c ? thats quite possible :/
<bryce> asac, did you file a bug report on the problem you're having?  I can do a quick follow up on it right now
<seb128> pitti, feel free to drop the non pulse change now
<pitti> seb128: it's not installed/used any more?
<seb128> pitti, what? well we decided to not make pulse mandatory in jaunty
<asac> bryce: which package should i file it against?
<asac> directly in bugs.freedesktop?
<bryce> asac, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<pitti> seb128: right, I remember; I mean, the current one is the pulse one?
<seb128> pitti, we also said at uds that karmic was the good cycle to follow upstream and make pulse a requirement
<seb128> pitti, yes, current GNOME is pulse only
<bryce> asac, I can take care of forwarding it upstream for you
<pitti> seb128: I'd love to drop that patch (both for being intrusive and backporting upstream-removed stuff, and for dropping hal), I'm just not entirely sure what would break with it
<seb128> pitti, the patch is to build the old codebase which uses gstreamer
<pitti> seb128: yay
<bryce> asac, do 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati' and give me the bug ID and I'll forward it along from there
<pitti> hooray for droppping 300 kB patches
<seb128> pitti, it will force you to use pulse to have a working GNOME mixer
<asac> bryce: what does that attach?
<seb128> pitti, which is what upstream do since 2.26
<bryce> asac, bunch of stuff... Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf, lspci -vvnn, dmesg, xdpyinfo, etc.
<chrisccoulson> hey mvo, sorry, i went for dinner. i'll remove gtk-window-decorator from the gnome-wm script then
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks, np
 * seb128 looks at the g-c-c list of patch way too many there
<pitti> mvo: so, seems I need to touch that package anyway; want me to drop that build dep for you, drop that other sttuff and then test/build/upload?
<mvo> pitti: please do
<seb128> mvo, next tarball will use gtkbuilder rather than glade I will make you update your glade changes ;-)
<mvo> pitti: if you touch it anyway
<asac> bryce: too bad. now i am on ppa it doesnt allow it to be submitted
<asac> (not a genuine ubuntu package)
<bryce> huh
<bryce> bugger
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / pitti - i'm still working on g-c-c. as you already pointed out, it's blocked on libgnomekbd though
 * mvo goes on a *long* vacaton
<seb128> mvo, nice try!
<chrisccoulson> g-c-c is quite a bit of work with all them patches
<bryce> well, file a bug manually and attach those things; I'll ask for anything beyond that which may prove useful
<asac> bryce: doesnt that invalidate the whole purpose of that ppa ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, was just confused
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm a bit confused now ;)
<pitti> mvo: sure, doing
<asac> pitti: can i force ubnutu-bug?
<bryce> asac, erm sorta yeah
<pitti> asac: to do what?
<asac> it says "not a genuiine ubuntu package"
<mvo> pitti: thanks! I
<asac> seems it says that because its from a ppa
<chrisccoulson> so, there is a new upload porting it to polkit-1 now is there?
<asac> let me check if i mistyped the name ;)
<pitti> asac: hm, not that easily right now; edit /usr/share/pyshared/apport/ui.py and drop the check from thread_collect_info() (line 52 to 62)
<asac> ok
<pitti> seb128, mvo: oh, while I'm at it, I'll transition it to new libxklavier-dev
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> pitti, don't bother backporting changes though since we will update soon
<pitti> seb128: I hope it will just work (-dev name change)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, svu seems to not be around I would backport the libgnomekbd changes required
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no problem
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the patch will also force a SO version change too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do a git snapshot then
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that might be best
<pitti> seb128: and you, go watch a movie or have some ice cream or so :)
<pitti> /kick seb128 holiday!!!
<seb128> pitti, right, you should that too, it's over work hours in any case ;-)
<seb128> we usually have fireworks today
<pitti> heh, ok; right after bending g-c-c to my will
<seb128> but it's rainy again today, neither is not too nice this year
<chrisccoulson> heh, i come home from work and all you guys disappear ;)
 * pitti watches chrisccoulson sing "♩ Stand by me! ♫"
<chrisccoulson> lol
<bryce> chrisccoulson, I'll keep ya company, I still got 5 hrs left in my day ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks bryce:)
<ccheney> bryce: who is the current amd video guy?
<ccheney> bryce: er for ubuntu
<bryce> ccheney, -fglrx or -ati?
<asac> bryce: after some fighting i came up with bug 399451 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399451 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "ati R580 - Aug 2009 & compiz still does not work for me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399451
<ccheney> fgrlx
<bryce> asac, thanks
<asac> i tried to be funny in title ... didnt know what you wanted  there ;)
<bryce> ccheney, depends on the issue... packaging problem, or driver bug?
<ccheney> bryce: i guess both
<ccheney> bryce: it came up in a discussion i am in
<bryce> ccheney, for fglrx packaging issues, superm1 would be the guru to talk to
<ccheney> it was mentioned superm1 used to be but may not be anymore
<ccheney> ok
<bryce> for definite bugs, I have other contacts
<ccheney> ok
<bryce> asac, thanks this looks good
<ccheney> bryce: oh btw are than any xorg plans to support multiple video devices switching like in the new intel cpus or eg thinkpads?
<bryce> ccheney, yeah some of that is starting to filter in
<ccheney> bryce: ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just looking at the gnome-wm script. it seems overly complicated ;)
 * ccheney imagines nvidia will be a problem for that situation
<chrisccoulson> i notice it sets the gconf key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current with the WM that it loads
<bryce> so far it's mostly been fixing issues so at least those configs don't break horribly.  Actual real support is still wip-ish I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's there to work with any wm basically
<chrisccoulson> but the value of that key doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<bryce> asac, could you try one more thing real quick?  Try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig and restart X, and post the Xorg.0.log from that
<bryce> asac, reason being is I notice you have AIGLX turned off, which affects mesa
<bryce> asac, these days you can largely run -ati with no xorg.conf and stuff should just work.  xorg.conf is needed really only for working around problems now
<pitti> seb128: meh, indeed, xklavier 4.0 doesn't work; reverting to 12
<chrisccoulson> what's not working?
<pitti> building our current g-c-c with libxklavier 4.0; needs newer upstream release
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<pitti> but that'll fix itself over time, no need to waste time on backporting (patch alone doesn't work)
<seb128> we are blocking on chrisccoulson to get the update done
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it might be worth just merging the changes in to the update i'm doing
<chrisccoulson> then i'll update libgnomekbd
<chrisccoulson> and do it all in one go ;)
<seb128> good
<chrisccoulson> btw, i just pushed another gnome-session change to not run gtk-window-decorator from gnome-wm. it causes X to crash here ;)
<seb128> X crashing is an xorg bug
<seb128> whatever the decorator is doing X should not crash
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats true. but i commented on the changelog - running gtk-window-decorator direclty bypasses the sanity checks that compiz normally does before deciding if it can run or not
<chrisccoulson> eg, checking for blacklisted hardware
<chrisccoulson> mvo - your g-c-c work only ports the existing ubuntu changes to polkit-1 right?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> thanks;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: the remaining bits are "just" gconf-defaults, right?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - yeah, i think so. fedora has a patch for the remaining bits, but it's based against 2.26.0
<mvo> nice
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and get that in to this release as well, otherwise it will be a bit of a mess;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, g-c-c is de-PKified now
<pitti> oh, oops
<chrisccoulson> not quite ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, I'll let you do the remaining bits then
<asac> bryce: ok checking
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll hopefully get that finished tonight as long as i can get it to build with relative ease;)
<pitti> well, *shrug*, it's karmic
<chrisccoulson> all the patches apply now, so thats a start;)
<asac> bryce: not sure if it changed anything. i saw that i still have .failsafe files lying around
<asac> could those be a problem too?
<bryce> not likely
<bryce> they can be safely deleted though
<asac> ok just to be sure, let me remove them
<asac> bryce: ok restarted even without failsafe. now i should attach xorg 0 log?
<bryce> asac, yep
<bryce> asac, also re-try starting compiz with this non-xorg.conf config, and post the output from that as I *think* it will be different
<asac> it is different. yeah
<asac> getting that now
<pitti> good night everyone!
<asac> bryce: added info
<asac> pitti: 'night
<bryce> asac, excellent thanks
<asac> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<asac> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<asac> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<asac> that sounds bad ;)
<bryce> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i never realised gnome-appearance-properties had the ability to set the default system theme
<bryce> but now sounds like a solid bug we can send upstream :-)
<asac> what is that weird output at the end ;)?
<chrisccoulson> i've never seen the button for that in ubuntu
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<asac> bryce: but i see a regression now for my games. previously i could start them, they were just sooooo slow that you couldnt even move the mouse
<asac> now they fail
<bryce> asac, well my wild guess at this point is that -ati is not implementing some compositing primitive yet on R580, and it's buggering up compiz.  I know some of the 5xx 3d support is still WIPish.
<asac> bryce: do you know what those "Slow" things mean in glxinfo ?
<bryce> asac, yeah that's because in the former case you were using software rendering, whereas now with this config it's trying to use hardware accelerated 3d, but something's busted
<asac> bryce: the slow was there too
<asac> before
<bryce> asac, no, I should find out though
<asac>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<asac>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<asac> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<asac> 0x62  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<asac> 0x63  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
<asac> caveat Slow .... I agree ;)
 * chrisccoulson must remember to bzr add new files before running bzr bd-do
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. and you cannot bzr rm files without committing ;)
<asac> that busts everything  - at least for me
<chrisccoulson> i thought you had to bzr rm files before committing?
<bryce> asac, fwiw, my system also shows similar info - None/Slow/None/Slow
<bryce> asac, I'll find out what that means
<asac> someone said to me it really means that you dont get good performance ;)
<asac> but that might just be false perception ;)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> let meknow
<bryce> here we are - <agd5f> bryce: that it's likely not accelerated
<chrisccoulson> pitti - some of this fedora patch must apply to a patch that was already fedora specific i think
<chrisccoulson> i didn't think our gnome-appearance-properties capplet has support for setting system theme :-/
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to have that though - it would mean people could set their GDM theme
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Metacity.png
<asac> anyone else sees that stuff all the time when logging in?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah
<asac> it starte with new gdm for me
<chrisccoulson> my next task is to remove that dialog from metacity;)
<asac> i thought it was too obvious to not go away automatically ;)
<asac> ah good. so its worked on.
<asac> i was just not patient enough ;)
<chrisccoulson> the underlying issue is that the greeter doesn't tell the WM it's client ID, which means metacity cant save it's position
<chrisccoulson> its not important enough to bug users about though, and will appear for any application that doesn't support session saving
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm going to remove the dialog and convert it to a g_warning or somethingh
<chrisccoulson> but GDM should still be fixed too;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is the gdm bug filed upstream?
<asac> if its going to be fixed i dont mind keeping it ;)
<chrisccoulson> the GDM bug is on LP somewhere, but i'm not sure if it is upstream
<asac> i just dont want to see that still in beta or something ;)
<chrisccoulson> the fact that GDM doesn't play nice is a non-issue really, as there's not really any state for the WM to save in the greeter
<chrisccoulson> but the dialog should dissappear regardless
<chrisccoulson> you will get the dialog for anything that doesn;t connect to the session manager, eg xterm
<chrisccoulson> it's really annoying ;)
<bryce> asac, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22769
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22769 in Driver/Radeon "[R580] Compiz fails to start - "Could not acquire compositing manager selection"" [Normal,New]
<asac> bryce: will you ping me if they need something or want me to test something?
<asac> i have problems with my bugzilla bugmail
<bryce> asac, sure I'll try to remember
<asac> meaning: i probably wont see what is coming ;)
<asac> even if subscribed ;)
<bryce> usually I just have people sub to the upstream bug
<bryce> weird
<asac> well. thats because i havent found time to fix my filters
<walters> asac: if the radeon drivers you're using aren't DRI2 there can only be one accelerated client at a time
<asac> and i get too many bugs from bugzilla
<walters> asac: so if you're running compiz, any GL using app will be indirect
<asac> not that the situation is new ;)
<bryce> walters, I don't think that's the problem here
<asac> walters: hmm. how can i find out which app occupies the slot?
<asac> i dont have anything accellerated running here atm i think
<bryce> asac, as long as you're running only one xserver instance the 2nd accelerated client issue doesn't apply
<asac> bryce: ok. even if i run a 3d app somewhere?
 * asac notices that this doesnt make much sense ;)
<bryce> as long as it runs from your primary X session it should work
<asac> i only have one monitor and one x session afaik
<bryce> if you did a guest login or set up a second X session on one of the other vts or was doing something with virtualization, then it'd matter
<bryce> yeah that's what I thought.  that configuration should work properly
<superm1> ccheney, if you've got packaging bugs for fglrx point me at them, if they are driver bugs, bryce has other contacts
<ccheney> superm1: ok
<asac> bryce: hero man ;)
<bryce> asac, :-)
<bryce> asac, so is compiz working ok now?  3d games?
<asac> 3d games i doubt ... let me check
<asac> at least edgers broke them more than before
<asac> compiz is great ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218319/
<asac> thats what i get now
<asac> previously it started and it was just way slow
<asac> ERROR: couldn't create font (glGenLists)
<asac> let me check if openarena works at least still
<bryce> asac, ok well at least one problem solved so far :-)
<asac> (that one worked good before)
<bryce> what is that pastebin output from?  Compiz or a game?
<asac> bryce: thats what i get for enemy territory - wolfenstein (pretty old on win it has pentium with 600Mhz minimum requirement) ... think its quake 3 engine
<bryce> asac, ok
<asac> let me check a few more ;)
<bryce> asac, those kinds of errors often indicate API/ABI incompatibilities with the X server
<bryce> maybe the game just needs a rebuild against the newer xserver/kernel?
<asac> bryce: well. i am quite sure this didnt happen before edgers upgrade ;)
<asac> which i did today (psst)
<asac> unreal2004 actually runs
<asac> its just flickering all the time
<asac> like there is no vsync
<fta> grr, another crash of evolution today, the 1st was when i was idle (so no action from me), the last when asking the spell checker to fix a word :(
<asac> bryce: any idea if i can do something in X settings about vsync?
<bryce> asac, hmm
<bryce> is it just in the one game?
<bryce> are you running it full screen or windowed?
<asac> bryce: first full screen, then windowed (so i could chat here)
<asac> i changed the option in UT2004.ini to UseVSync=True ... but that didnt have any impact
<asac> so i guess its a driver thing
<asac> too bad. the mouse and all was quite usable ;)
<asac> but all the quake and enemy territory stuff doesnt start anymore ... though it did before. not sure how to best downgrade now to non edgers to verify
<asac> oh forums say the flickering might be because compiz is enabled
 * asac checks
<bryce> yeah I'd probably still shut off compiz when playing games.  It *should* work, but that's a combination that kind of pushes the tech quite a bit ;-)
<bryce> asac, for downgrading, I typically comment out the xorg-edgers stuff in apt, then force installation of the specific karmic version of the driver and xserver, and typically everything else gets downgraded properly
<bryce> hmm, we probably need a documented method for doing this
<asac> bryce: heh. so i managed to start a game, but then mouse stopped working. but its promissing
<asac> only problem is that now - even after relogging in - compiz is broken again ;)
<asac> but i guess a reboot will do:)
<asac> let me check the driver/xserver downgrade trick
<asac> well. lets do that tomorrow ,)
<asac> thanks a lot
<asac> today is a good day ;)
<bryce> \o/
<asac> bryce: i noticed that the #radeon channel is pretty full of people.
<asac> bryce: is that a pure community effort or are ati folks working on that driver too?
<bryce> asac, mixture.  adg5f is amd, as is one other guy.  Most of the active people on the channel are redhatters
<asac> heh ok. but still amd is in there thats good
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-15
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: hi
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<TheMuso> And good morning robert_ancell.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: just in time
<rickspencer3> you are one minute late
<robert_ancell> networking problems...
 * rickspencer3 slaps ruler against palm
<TheMuso> lol
 * robert_ancell begins the revolution
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: long time no see
<rickspencer3> hope all is well
<TheMuso> All is very well thanks. Hope you both had a good trip.
<rickspencer3> I did
<TheMuso> Great.
<rickspencer3> and it was cool seeing robert_ancell and everyone
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: before we start "the meeting" ...
<robert_ancell> it was good to see all the big GNOME people
<rickspencer3> are you interested in attending Linux Plumbers?
<rickspencer3> Lennart will be there
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> http://linuxplumbersconf.org/2009/
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Robbie suggested I attend previously, but I must admit I am not really that interested, since I don't deal with that level of detail in terms of implementatino, I just package.
<rickspencer3> I guess it's kind of soon, actually
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: prolly too late to get you there anyway
<TheMuso> I understand concepts, but not at any great detail in terms of pulseaudio/alsa's code base.
<rickspencer3> I could pop down for a day if there was something useful I could do
<TheMuso> However if people believe that me going is a good idea, then I will.
<rickspencer3> it's a long trup
<rickspencer3> trip even
<TheMuso> lol
<rickspencer3> so we should only arrange it if you think it's going to really be worth it
 * TheMuso thought rickspencer3 was going all New Zealand on us.
<TheMuso> I don't, but if others do, then I'll go.
<rickspencer3> so, think about it, and let me know in a couple of days if you change your mind
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: I wanted to ask you about your gdm config spec
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> the blueprint is a little *ahem* think right now
<rickspencer3> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-gdmconfig
<robert_ancell> thin?
<rickspencer3> understanding that you just got from desktop summit
<rickspencer3> thin even
 * rickspencer3 too much typing today
<rickspencer3> I was wondering when you thought you might get to a spec and have work items?
<robert_ancell> OK, can add those
<robert_ancell> where do I add a spec?
<rickspencer3> you just create a wiki page, then on the blueprint you click the link to "set the url for the specification" or whatever
<rickspencer3> there is a spec template
<rickspencer3> since this is a pretty well defined feature, it would probably be good for you to use the template
<rickspencer3> I'd like to get the work items added to the burndown chart as soon as is reasonable
<rickspencer3> enough of my whip cracking ...
<rickspencer3> do either of you guys have any agenda items?
<robert_ancell> no
<TheMuso> No
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> I wrote up the Western Edition meeting notes:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-07-14#preview
<rickspencer3> instead of just reviewing them, shall I though on highlights that impact you, and let you read the notes at your leisure?
<TheMuso> thats a good idea
<robert_ancell> +1
<rickspencer3> so first is an action item:
<rickspencer3> # ACTION: everyone try both bluetooth front ends, report experience to asac next team meeting
<rickspencer3> we need to help asac with choosing the bluetooth front end
<robert_ancell> no bluetooth hw for me
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: not even a phone?
<robert_ancell> nope :)
 * TheMuso has 2 notebooks, plus a dongle he can plug into his desktop for bluetooth testing.
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> so next week, give asac feedback
 * TheMuso has a phone and a headset
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, perhaps I'll have to drop over for a day
<rickspencer3> I thought there was another action item to set up the mozilla security ppa as well
<TheMuso> Thats certainly feesable.
<rickspencer3> but I seem to have "lost" it
<rickspencer3> that sounds fun, actually
<rickspencer3> do you guys ever get together?
<TheMuso> No, but I have been thinking of organising something actually
 * rickspencer3 invites himself to TheMuso house in Australia
<TheMuso> heh
<robert_ancell> :)
<TheMuso> I was thinking of inviting all sydney guys up for a day of work/hacking.
<TheMuso> regardless of team etc
<rickspencer3> The Portland Posse does that like every month
<robert_ancell> /drinking /w
<robert_ancell> ^W
<rickspencer3> okay, moving on :)
<rickspencer3> the other item I wanted to mention was Empathy for alpha 3
<rickspencer3> It's being built with webkit ...
<TheMuso> ooo no good
<TheMuso> not for a11y anyway
<rickspencer3> now I am woefully uneducated about this, but I fear that perhaps this makes it inaccessible
<TheMuso> i am already getting asked questions about empathy for accessibility stuff
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: could we ask you to test that out for us?
<TheMuso> Sure thintg.
<TheMuso> thing
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> other than that, there was just a bunch of status updates and what not
<TheMuso> Yep. Whats the file syncing stuff that is waiting for an MIR?
<rickspencer3> I put the irc log at the bottom of the wiki to make it easier for you guys to read through it
<TheMuso> is that ubuntuone?
<rickspencer3> yes
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<TheMuso> Nice to see that another db for evolution is being looked into.
<rickspencer3> is there anything that you guys know of that is in a PPA, but is meant to be in universe or main for Karmic?
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> ACTION: TheMuso to test accessibility of empathy built with webkit
<TheMuso> Only a newer version of pulse, and that awaits an rtkit MIR competion which I need to talk to upstrea about some stuff for
<TheMuso> gah typing
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: you may want to check with kenvandine to ensure that you test the correct version
<rickspencer3> (of empathy I mean)
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<rickspencer3> ok guys, it was a short meeting this morning
<rickspencer3> in general, how are you guys finding Karmic?
<robert_ancell> Good since the last kernel update. Video seems better quality.  Still issues with changing to compiz though
<TheMuso> Better than expected, and plenty to do. :)
<rickspencer3> lol
 * TheMuso has never run a dev release this early in a cycle
<TheMuso> due to a11y concerns, but all seems ok.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: there is still a lot of scepticism about pulse audio
<rickspencer3> I mean "out in the world among the users"
<rickspencer3> so you have your work cut out for you on that front, indeed
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: To be honest, I am starting to feel that myself. I feel it changes too much from release to release, making things difficult to track.
 * rickspencer3 nods
<rickspencer3> is there anything we should be doing to help you?
<TheMuso> I need more help from those who understand whats going on and how things work basically.
<TheMuso> I do feel a little bogged down with audio stuff atm.
<rickspencer3> when you say "those who understand" are you thinking of anyone specifically?
<TheMuso> People like Daniel Chen who have knowledge of the audio architecture, how thigns fit together, and can help work out where bugs may lie, re triaging, and stuff like pulse muting volume bugs etc
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<TheMuso> see #distro for a sec, Canonical only stuff.
<TheMuso> Other than that, things are ok. I am on top of a11y stuff, which is good.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: good
<rickspencer3> does the new gdm greeter work perfectly from an accessibility point of view?
<TheMuso> Have to look into how accessible login is enabled with it. I actually hope to do that today.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: TheMuso: thanks for your time this morning
<rickspencer3> I appreciate you guys taking the time to connect with me and the rest of the team in your mornings
 * rickspencer3 smells coffee?
<robert_ancell> no prob
<TheMuso> No problem.
<rickspencer3> ok then, see you guys tomorrow
<TheMuso> Till tomorrow.
<bryce> cya rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> heya bryce
<rickspencer3> going to plumbers?
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah planning to
<rickspencer3> I was thinking about popping down for a day
<bryce> sounds like I missed a fun trip in the canaries, although sounds like there wasn't much X.org specific anyway
<rickspencer3> bryce: there was less than zero xorg stuff
<rickspencer3> though it was fun, and would have been great to have you there
<rickspencer3> bryce: x seems to be working well for me
<bryce> fortunately it's been a productive week getting our intel bug reports cleaned up
<bryce> (and lots and lots of baby prep stuff)
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> baby prep is fun ... like buying a little keyboard so she can triage x bugs while nursing?
<bryce> heh
<rickspencer3> so sometimes my screen turns black, for maybe one or two seconds, and then comes back
<rickspencer3> is that Jesse's feature of x reconstituting itself rather than freezing?
<rickspencer3> happens once per day or less
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah I realized I'm like in a real sweet-spot for -intel; all the versions and configuration settings in Ubuntu and upstream are consistent and we've got new enough snapshots that I can get people to test stuff easily and push it up with little retesting hassle.  So I figured I should take advantage of this rare moment and push as many bugs up as I can.
<rickspencer3> I saw that list
<rickspencer3> it was impressive indeed
<rickspencer3> I hope Yingying didn't blow a gasket ;)
<bryce> yeah I get the periodic screen blanking myself on -ati.  Haven't sorted it out, but it sure is irritating
<bryce> hehe, yeah haven't heard a peep from her
<bryce> but the bugs themselves are getting attention so that's nice
 * TheMuso gets the occasional blanking her eon nvidia as well.
<rickspencer3> screen blanking is annoying, but far better than crashing
<TheMuso> here
<rickspencer3> lol
<TheMuso> with proprietary nvidia drivers
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: in terms of bug 372132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372132 in nautilus ""Create Document" Templates difficult to use" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372132
<bryce> interesting; I've assumed it to be an -ati bug, but maybe it's something more fundamental
<rickspencer3> does it seem that people might be over-analyzing a bit?
<rickspencer3> bryce: is there something I could do to get you debug data when it happens (which is pretty rare)
<bryce> my current guess with the blanking bug is that it is something in the power management system
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> so my guess that it was Jesse's feature doesn't ring true, huh?
<TheMuso> makes sense
<bryce> rickspencer3, yeah I think what needs done is to look at the power management state... maybe have it log to a file and see if something changes
<bryce> I'm not familiar enough with pmutils and such to know what specifically to do
<rickspencer3> it happens so rarely, but I'll try
<rickspencer3> I'll talk to robbiew, see what they suggest
<bryce> I've noticed sort of a pattern to it, like it happens N minutes after powering on my monitors (where N is something like 30 or 60)
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> powering on your monitor, but not your computer?
<bryce> right
<rickspencer3> interesting
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I guess people are a bit worried that that menu will become full of stuff
<TheMuso> It happens randomly for me, I can go several days without it occurring, and then it happens all of a sudden, then nothing for a while again.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: but can't we just drop three templates in the ~/Template directory for the user?
<rickspencer3> we have "examples"
<robert_ancell> As the default profile. Makes sense to me...
<rickspencer3> would that be hard to do?
 * rickspencer3 is simple minded, but the fix seems simple
<bryce> rickspencer3, anyway with -intel it feels like we've turned a sharp corner.  There's still bugs, but they seem less severe and upstream seems to be smashing them much more definitively than in the past.
<rickspencer3> bryce: that is awesome
<rickspencer3> it does seem like it's all come together in Karmic
<rickspencer3> and in no small part thanks to your tireless efforts
<rickspencer3> as pitti mentioned this morning, you can play tux racer for hours now
<rickspencer3> :)
<bryce> well, I certainly feel motivated to hammer on it since I feel so bad at all the trouble it was in jaunty
<rickspencer3> well ... it was trouble, indeed
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I think I agree the whole concept of a "new" menu is not necessarily good but it needs some user testing to back up that idea
<bryce> I just wish more of the fixes could be backported
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: it just seems like the users need something simple, and the concerns about the menu growing and stuff seem academic to me
<rickspencer3> bryce: well ... we're moving on to a new release
<TheMuso> bryce: I feel the same way re audio. With karmic, a lot is changing and cannot be backported due to core infrastructure requirements.
<rickspencer3> users have lots of choice
 * rickspencer3 nods
<rickspencer3> seems that TheMuso and bryce work in domains that have some similarities
<bryce> yup
<TheMuso> Yeah, although there is many more combinations of hda implementations, compared to intel/other video chips.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, well we can add a few defaults.  I think the menu should have a link to the ~/Templates dir so the user can easily add/remove templates
<rickspencer3> Jaunty was actually a very good release ... and I think it's making Karmic a better release, because the foundation is solid
<bryce> lots more bugs than devs to fix them, and what devs there are seem to be predisposed to rewriting the architecture every other year ;-)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: but that sounds hard to implement ... and the user just needs something simple ... couldn't we just add the templates now, and change it later if there is user demand?
<rickspencer3> djsiegel: welcome, I was just discussing the paper cut bug 372132 with robert_ancell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372132 in nautilus ""Create Document" Templates difficult to use" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372132
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: I think the Example folder works by a sym link to /usr/share/something
<rickspencer3> could we not use a similar system for Templates?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes it does
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I'd expect so
<rickspencer3> funny how this UI stuff can create so much discussion
<rickspencer3> I'd like to get that paper cut fixed this week, in a simple way
<robert_ancell> that's the point of the papercuts project right? scratching those scars :)
<rickspencer3> yeah, but as we said this morning, some of the paper cuts turn out to really be more like knife wounds ;)
<rickspencer3> though not this one
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> I'll catch you all tomorrow
<robert_ancell> bye
<TheMuso> bryce: Its not quite like that with audi, but pulse for example is still undergoing rapid development.
<chrisccoulson> is gnome-session crashing for anyone here on shutdown?
<TheMuso> audio
<bryce> TheMuso, yeah neither with xorg, but that's how it's viewed from the outside sometimes
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I restarted earlier, and when I went to shut down, I didn't get the dialog box as I normally would. I just dropped back to gdm.
<TheMuso> bryce: yeah same with audio
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - looks like the same symptom
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session crashes before showing the dialog
<TheMuso> hrm and no crash file either.
<TheMuso> And then gdm wouldn't let me restart. I clicked restart, and nothing happened, so I had to go back to a VT and press ctrl + alt + del.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wierd. not sure if the gdm issue is related
<chrisccoulson> it could be actually - they both use gnome-session
<TheMuso> thats true.
<chrisccoulson> seems someone already reported it - bug 399531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399531 in gnome-session "[karmic] shutdown menu immediately logs out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399531
 * TheMuso looks.
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> there is a bug in one of our patches which causes it to crash when shutdown is not available
<chrisccoulson> so there are 2 bugs
<TheMuso> right
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - i commented on the bug. there seems to be a bug with consolekit too
<TheMuso> oh fun.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryce: upstream intel> I agree, they responed/fixed all my upstream bugs that I sent against uxa/dri2
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<bryce> pitti, :-)
<pitti> bryce: hm, seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXorg#Debugging%20Hangs%20/%20Freezes%20/%20Lockups is not the current documentation for debugging freezes; where does that live nowadays? (I'm following up on a bug)
<pitti> ah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<pitti> bryce: perhaps the old DebuggingXorg page should redirect to X/Troubleshooting
<bryce> oh yeah that page really ought to be deprecated in favor of stuff in the wiki.ubuntu.com/X namespace
<bryce> pitti, some of the info on that page is useful and should be merged in
<bryce> it's on my todo list to mrge that page, but kind of lower down in the list
<pitti> bryce: not that urgent, was just a little confusing
<bryce> yeah.  also it needs to be done with some care since a variety of !X pages link to that page
<bryce> so whatever the new landing page needs to match what visitors are going to be expecting
<pitti> bryce: the redirect can stay for an indefinite time, to not break old links
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<JonDoe297> seb128: good morning :)
<seb128> hi JonDoe297
<seb128> hey mvo
<pitti> ugh, yesterday's empathy switch made the CDs overflow
<pitti> why does it still ship pidgin? hm
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, you still have pidgin-libnotify seeded maybe?
<pitti> seb128: ah, that would be it, thanks
<seb128> that's just a guess I didn't look at your changes but it depends on pidgin
<pitti> seb128: won't help a lot
<pitti> but half an MB
<pitti> unfortunately libpurple pulls in pidgin-data
<seb128> how much space change did it make
<pitti> about 10 MB
<pitti> I guess it's time to remove gimp docs and add bck two langpacks
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you pill the latest versions.py?  It has a few small fixes
<seb128> robert_ancell, updated and page update done too
<seb128> didrocks, are you still working on your gnome-python-desktop update?
<didrocks> lut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: I was planning to do it tonight (I'm almost free for working in the evening until next week)
<seb128> didrocks, 'lut, ok cool
<didrocks> and as I have made the last split of this package, I prefer to make the first update :)
<seb128> yeah, it's just on your plates for some 3 weeks now
<seb128> so I was wondering if you were still working on it
<didrocks> RMLL and quickly stuff had higher priority at this time :)
<robert_ancell> hey who updated the menu so it now uses categories? My games menu is now browsable
<crevette> hello
<seb128> didrocks, understandable that's why I was asking if the update should be unassigned so somebody else can claim it
<didrocks> seb128: fine, but I keep it ;) (and I'm also planning in working on the dynamic association this week-end \o/)
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's a merge error from Laney, the patch comes from debian but is buggy and we didn't use it before
<seb128> didrocks, be careful to not overwork yourself though
<didrocks> seb128: I just want to do as much as I can before my real holidays (mid-August)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> everybody is taking holidays mid-august apparently
<seb128> we can close the channel for 2 weeks or so ;-)
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, does it still break the alphabetic ordering?
<robert_ancell> the submenus are before menu items but everything is in alphabetical order otherwise
<pitti> ArneGoetje: oh, update-support doesn't build l-s-translations-* any more?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum, maybe debian updated it but it used to break alphabetic ordering, at least when you don't have enough items to get categories
<robert_ancell> seb128, checked all the other menus, everything is correct
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=543078 in fact
<Laney> hmm I didn't notice
<ubottu> Gnome bug 543078 in layout "Split games menu when too many games are installed" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> "the games won’t be sorted anymore and will sometimes be duplicated. "
<seb128> good news is that the other bug has been fixed in git now
<robert_ancell> cool, it is a huge improvement!!
<seb128> Laney, that's ok we didn't merge for a while and there is quite some changes, easy to overlook one, I just know I dropped the debian patch in intrepid
<seb128> it was breaking the ordering for some users
<Laney> ah well we can roll another revision with the new patch if we need to I guess now
<seb128> Laney, we can wait as long as it's fixed for karmic
<seb128> brb
<robert_ancell> Can anyone explain to me why gnome-games has a dependency like this? gnome-games-data (>= ${gnome:Version}), gnome-games-data (<< ${gnome:NextVersion})
<pitti> robert_ancell: looks like it would work with any 2.26.x, but not with a 2.25 or 2.27
<robert_ancell> pitti, but why not just depend on the same version as the gnome-games package? It doesn't seem safe to me
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure
<pitti> that's in fact the usual approach
<seb128> what would work with 2.26 only?
<robert_ancell> pitti, so if I change to to = ${binary:Version} would anyone complain?
<seb128> hum, got the gnome-session crash when opening dialog too
<pitti> robert_ancell: fine for me
<seb128> robert_ancell, what is the issue?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the gnome-games package has an odd dependency that appears to make it use any one the data packages in that series.  But that doesn't seem safe to me and the user will end up downloading a new package for every upgrade anyway
<robert_ancell> "any of the"
<seb128> robert_ancell, using binary:Version breaks installability on other archs during some time
<seb128> ie the package will build on i386 first so you will get the -data to the new versions but the arch any binaries not matching yet
<robert_ancell> seb128, but in that case won't the packages be held back until both the gnome-games and gnome-games-data packages are built with the same versions?
<seb128> installability is an issue for new installs, CD builds, etc
<seb128> not really for upgrades which can be hold as you said
<robert_ancell> seb128, a CD build by definition requires all it's dependencies to be built right?  And a new install is from a CD image?
<seb128> both require to be able to install everything which is on the CD
<seb128> the desktop CD is basically a compressed installed and the install is copying things from the CD to the disk
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't see the problem.
<seb128> well, apt-get install gnome-games will not work
<seb128> it will say "gnome-games on amd64 is 2.26.1 but -data is 2.26.2 they don't match"
<robert_ancell> why not?
<seb128> since gnome-games 2.26.1 will depends on -data 2.26.1
<seb128> but since i386 already built 2.26.2 -data is 2.26.2 since it's arch all
<seb128> and the amd64 arch any didn't build yet so gnome-games is still 2.26.1
<robert_ancell> So what do all the other packages do about this?
<pitti> mvo: ok, so apport test suite failure isn't your fault, seems something changed in toolchain/gdb/whereever; will investigate
<seb128> they don't depends on binary:Version in a strict way
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, does it make sense to just depend on gnome-games-data (no version).  It's about as safe as assuming the data wont change between minor versions
<seb128> robert_ancell, either use source:Version or a >= at least
<seb128> I would use >= ${source:Version}
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, ok, can I use = ${source:Version} ?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mvo> pitti: thanks
<pitti> mvo: merged now, thanks for your work there!
<pitti> I'll fix the gdb tests, merge the kernel crash bits to trunk as well, and then upload
<mvo> pitti: great :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would use >= to avoid the installability issue I described before but yet
<seb128> robert_ancell, you think the datas change in an incompatible way between minor versions?
<robert_ancell> seb128, there's no guarantee.  For instance I just moved the location of a data file so in that case it would not be compatible
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, so use = ${source:Version}
<seb128> robert_ancell, that doesn't make a real difference with binary:Version for us since we don't have binary rebuilds
<seb128> that's a slight tradeoff between installability issues and non compatible datas issues
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure.  I guess the archive needs to know which older versions to keep back for new installs
<seb128> right, that would be the best way to address that
<robert_ancell> seb128, and I guess apt doesn't handle picking and older version when multiple are available?
<seb128> I'm not sure but usually the issue is rather than the old deb doesn't stay on the mirror once it's deprecated by a new build
<robert_ancell> well, there is a fundamental problem there.  I guess the current solution is to get everything to build on all archs!
<seb128> yes, the issue is not new, it's less of an issue in ubuntu since we have regular mirror updates
<seb128> ie you retry one hour later and that's ok
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> if you miss the run in debian you have to wait half of a day
<ArneGoetje> pitti: correct
<chrisccoulson> pitti - regarding bug 399531 - if you're working on the consolekit part of it, do you want me to look at the gnome-session part? that will be a relatively low priority issue when consolekit works anyway, as the code path that triggers the crash won't be executed anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399531 in consolekit "shutdown menu immediately logs out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399531
<pitti> chrisccoulson: would be good for robustness, since in theory one coudll change the d-bus policy
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or call it from an inactive session, or os
<pitti> s/os/so
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, definately.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I'm fixing CK now, and clean up patches along the way
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<pitti> thanks to you!
<seb128> re
<asac> any friendly archive admin around who could take a quick look at the modemmanager package and complain before i upload this? ;)
<pitti> seb128: hm, since yesterday's updates, nautilus always destroys my icon arranging on my desktop
<pitti> known bug, or shall I file it?
<seb128> pitti, did you update gvfs too? does rebuilding nautilus with the new gvfs makes a difference?
<pitti> seb128: yes and unknown
<seb128> pitti, somebody mentioned the bug on #nautilus yesterday and I asked to open an upstream bug dunno if there is one now though
<seb128> pitti, that's due to the gvfs charges
<pitti> ok, I'll try a rebuild then
<seb128> thanks
 * seb128 can see Keybuk reassigning all the dbus bugs to the softwares
<rodrigo_> what provides libgconf2.0-cil in jaunty?
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pitti> rodrigo_: it was temporarily renamed to libgconf2.24-cil for some reason
<rodrigo_> ah ok, thanks
<Keybuk> seb128: not all of them ;)
<Keybuk> just those that really look like invalid data being passed to libdbus functions
<seb128> Keybuk, bug #335284 for example what sort of code error is the application doing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335284 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_get_dispatch_status()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335284
<seb128> ie http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23191024/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> Keybuk, should libdbus handle a transport=0x0 without crashing?
<Keybuk> seb128: the entire struct being passed in looks like it was free()'d previously
<Keybuk> ie. gnome-keyring is passing in random pointers
<seb128> Keybuk, where do you see that from the stacktrace?
<Keybuk> I suspect gnome-keyring is keeping a pointer to the connection, and hasn't ref()d it
<Keybuk> so the connection has been freed
<Keybuk> seb128: it's the only way that transport can be 0
<seb128> ok
<Keybuk> it's one of the last things that dbus_connection_last_unref does before calling free()
<pitti> seb128: shall I look at libgnomekbd/g-c-c sponsoring?
<seb128> my question still stand, should libdbus handle 0x0 without crashing?
<Keybuk> seb128: no
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: about the 0ubuntu1 suffix in versions, which one should be incremented when doing revisions?
<seb128> rodrigo_, 0ubuntu<n>
<Keybuk> seb128: the problem is that the pointer connection=0x15d04a0 is invalid
<Keybuk> you can't just pass free()d objects to a function and expect things to work out
<rodrigo_> seb128: ok, got it right then this time :)
<seb128> Keybuk, right, I'm just trying to figure how you know that the address is not valid
 * seb128 learns every day
<Keybuk> seb128: because it has the tell-tale signs of having been freed
<Keybuk> I just recognise the symptoms having crashed D-Bus a few times that way myself
<Keybuk> you really have to keep your refs in order
<seb128> ok, seems rather guessing work that something I can apply in a rational way when triaging bugs
<seb128> thanks anyway ;-)
<Keybuk> not guess work
<Keybuk> I just know the code well enough to read the stack trace and understand what happened
<seb128> well, deep knowledge of the library if you want
<Keybuk> something in gnome-keyring's main loop got the dispatch status of a free'd connection
<seb128> I was trying if there is something a bug triager without coding skills could use to triage those bugs correctly
<pitti> seb128: could you please have a look at bug 399508, my last comment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399508 in libgnomekbd "Please update to latest GIT snapshot" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399508
<seb128> +to figure
<pitti> seb128: just checking whether the approach is okay with you
<pitti> seb128: I would really like the two to be co-installable
<seb128> pitti, sorry got sidetracked in this discussion, looking
<seb128> pitti, yes I think that's fine
<seb128> that's only a schemas and translations
<pitti> seb128: the new version just adds a new key schema, so it should work fine with lib 3
<seb128> right
<pitti> doing then, thanks
<Keybuk> pitti: I'm doing some serious gardening on the dbus bugs list
<Keybuk> I think a lot of the crashes were the same bug I found a while back with Upstart, and I fixed that
<Keybuk> filing everything else back upstream, or bouncing back to the package that caused it
<pitti> nice
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, new linux version doesn't boot on my laptop apparently
<davmor2> meh weird.  does anyone use salut on karmic's empathy and have a jaunty box with bonjour on it?  Empathy seems to be able to see the jaunty box but not talk to bonjour, bonjour just doesn't see the karmic box :(
<davmor2> bonjour in pidgin
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i didn't know about bzr mv before. that's useful to know though. thanks;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - any idea how i can attach gdb to gnome-session when it crashes at the start of the session?
<chrisccoulson> it was easy with the old GDM, but doesn't seem possible with the new one
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i suppose i don't need to do that actually. i could just get it to leave a coredump and analyse it after
<pitti> seb128: so, rebuilding nautilus doesn't change anything
<pitti> chrisccoulson: by and large, g-c-c still seems to work
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i didn't have a chance to test it last night with the libgnomekbd issue. i wasn't sure whether those dependencies could be relaxed or not, and it got quite late in the end
<pitti> chrisccoulson: should be fine, new -common just adds a new gconf key schema, should work fine with 3
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I added a new keyboard layout, etc., works fine
<pitti> chrisccoulson: now I jsut wonder what g-c-c uses policykit for, to test that
<chrisccoulson> thanks, thats good to know
<pitti> there's a "set system-wide" button in keyboard capplet, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<pitti> might that need the gconf polkit-1 migration?
<pitti> either way, I'd upload the lot now, seems to work fine, and depwait will sort it out
<chrisccoulson> upstream g-c-c only uses policykit or something in gnome-about-me. the "set system wide" button is an ubuntu patch, which mvo ported yesterday
<chrisccoulson> the rest of the fedora patch was actually to patch an existing fedora patch, to add a "set system wide" button in gnome-appearance-properties
<mvo> pitti: it needs the new ubuntu-system-service (that is not uploaded yet)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: many thanks for that mega-update
<chrisccoulson> and we don't have that patch
<pitti> mvo: ah
<pitti> nice
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're welcome
<mvo> pitti: it should be uploaded when g-c-c is ready, then it should function again
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if we should look at the fedora patch for changing system theme? it would mean users could theme GDM then
<pitti> I'd wait with that until DX has done their works on new gdm
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<chrisccoulson> pitti - does the display capplet work ok? i had to change the screen-resolution-extra patch to work with the new version
<pitti> chrisccoulson: by and large, yes
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks:)
<pitti> enabling my internal LVDS switches down the resolution, and unusably rearranges the desktop
<pitti> but that doesn't sound like a capplet problem
<chrisccoulson> that bits difficult for me to test anyway, as i have nvidia hardware and use evil proprietary drivers;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, mvo: g-c-c 2.27.3 uploaded
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/PolicyKitOneMigration updated
<fta> seb128, evolution crashes or freezes each time i try to view or save an attachement, or when i ask the spell checker to correct a typo, is that known?
<mvo> ubuntu-system-service uploaded now too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so it should now be gnome-{settings-daemon,screensaver,applets?, moblin-applets which need that soname transition, not too bad
<pitti> mvo: \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, start a non GNOME session and run gdb gnome-session there?
<seb128> fta, where does it crash? did you update dbus and gvfs? did you reboot since?
<fta> started a few weeks ago, and i see that on several boxes, so yes, updated and rebooted
<fta> i can capture traces if it doesn't ring a bell
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> chrisccoulson, start a non GNOME session and run gdb gnome-session there?
<seb128_> fta, where does it crash? did you update dbus and gvfs? did you reboot since?
<seb128_> Keybuk, would some recent dbus changes make libdbus clients crashes in some cases until the dbus daemon restart?
<fta> <fta> started a few weeks ago, and i see that on several boxes, so yes, updated and rebooted
<fta> <fta> i can capture traces if it doesn't ring a bell
<seb128_> fta, spell checker rings a bell not the file viewing or opening
<Keybuk> seb128_: I can't think of anything that would, no
<Keybuk> if there were protocol bugs, you'd get disconnected
<seb128_> ok, weird, I will keep an eye on that
<seb128_> I got some things crashing this morning and that has been fixed after a reboot
<Keybuk> though remember that after an upgrade, both the clients and daemon are *still* using the old libdbus anyway
<seb128_> right, I did restart some applications though
<seb128_> in fact I restart my session but didn't reboot
<fta> seb128, view/save seems to be a freeze /w 100% cpu, not a crash
<Keybuk> that's odd
<Keybuk> if you restarted your session, you'd be using both the new dbus daemon and new library ;-)
<seb128_> Keybuk, the system daemon wouldn't be restarted would it?
<Keybuk> seb128_: no, but that depends on which clients
<seb128_> I will try to see if I can get the issue again
<seb128_> the crashed where in dbus call made by gvfs
<seb128_> the crashes were
<seb128_> fta, bug #389101 is the spell checking bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389101 in gtkhtml3.14 "evolution crashed when correct new message" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389101
<seb128_> fta, 100% cpu are you sure you are not just opening something which takes a while to download or process?
<fta> seb128_, it's a brand new quadcore, i doubt 1h of 100% cpu is normal to open a pdf or a ppt/doc
<seb128_> fta, ok, so I don't know, works fine here
<pitti> james_w: halp plz
<james_w> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - a long time ago, you made a change to procps to increase the maximum number of inotify watches, due to tracker (and the change was eventually moved to tracker). Was that change in response to any specific issues?
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask, is because the tracker developers tell me that it limits the number of inotify watches to (MAX - 512), although it is not clear how long that has been the case
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: "MAX" ?
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: the simple answer is that each directory watched costs one inotify watch
<Keybuk> if you have 100,000 directories, you need 100,000 watches
<chrisccoulson> it gets the maximum from somewhere in /proc apparently, and then self limits
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. so the change is probably still needed then
<Keybuk> quest scott% cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches
<Keybuk> 8192
<seb128> ok, I had to use a livecd to fix my karmic
<Keybuk> that would mean you can watch no more than 8,192 directories
<seb128> thanks to Keybuk
<Keybuk> if you had more, tracker would exhaust all inotify watches leaving none for anybody else
<Keybuk> that's probably why it limits itself to MAX-512
<Keybuk> but something still needs to increase the MAX
<Keybuk> seb128: what did I do?! :p
<chrisccoulson> keybuk - thanks. so it looks like the change still needs to remain even though tracker self-limits
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: tracker should probably use fanotify() rather than inotify() anyway
<Keybuk> given it's design
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - there's already talk about going to that
<seb128> Keybuk, sudo dpkg -i *.deb let me downgrade libdbus and next reboot gave a init undefined symbol: dbus_message_iter_abandon_container
<Keybuk> seb128: you downgraded libdbus too far?
<seb128> Keybuk, 1.2.14-2ubuntu3
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> that's too far ;)
<seb128> Keybuk, what I don't get it why dpkg didn't tell me that things are depending on >= 1.2.14-2ubuntu7
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just saw your earlier comment. is it possible to start a non-Gnome session from the new GDM (I didn't think it was, although I can't check that at the moment). With the old GDM, i just started a failsafe terminal
<Keybuk> seb128: dunno, shlibs just didn't work for some reason
<seb128> ok
<Keybuk> it looks like it worked for the 1.2.16 upload
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop: echo "somecommand" > .xsession; startx?
<Keybuk> maybe I haven't quite figured out how all this symbols stuff works yet
<Keybuk> seb128: why did you need to downgrade dbus?
<seb128> Keybuk, I wanted to see if I was getting those apps crashing again after upgrading
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll try that
<Keybuk> seb128: also remember that dpkg doesn't warn you when downgrading about breaking >= rules
<Keybuk> it's one of the dpkg "annoyances"
<Keybuk> it only ensures the dependencies of the set you're installing are correct
<Keybuk> it doesn't check that you're not violating any dependencies of things already installed
<seb128> right
<Keybuk> (which is why dpkg -i can leave a system needed apt-get -f install)
<seb128> anyway fixed by copying the new libdbus from a livecd ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgnomekbd/2.27/libgnomekbd-2.27.4.tar.gz
<seb128> some GNOME guy noticed the issue while trying to build GNOME 2.27.4 and rolled a tarball
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks. right after i prepared the GIT version ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, sorry about that, svu who is the maintainer is not around but somebody else took the liberty to roll a tarball now
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i suspect nothing has changed though, so there's probably no win in uploading this version
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just had a look in GIT, and 2.27.4 is the same as the one we just uploaded
<seb128> right
<Keybuk> seb128: obviously NoReply, Timeout and AccessDenied D-Bus errors are not dbus bugs - they're bugs of clients or services
<seb128> Keybuk, right, I'm not the one who reassigned those
<Keybuk> I saw lots of crashes inside dbus_connection_dispatch which I think I've fixed
<Keybuk> but I'll keep an eye out to see whether they come back
<Keybuk> there may actually be some dbus-glib bugs
<Keybuk> since a lot of the GNOME apps use that instead of libdbus
<seb128> Keybuk, I've rather issue with things similar to bug #397109
<ubottu> Bug 397109 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/397109 is private
<seb128> bug #397109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397109 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_get_dispatch_status()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397109
<Keybuk> seb128: again, that's one of those things that looks like it's passing a free'd connection
<seb128> lot of applications seem to be doing that
<Keybuk> yeah
<seb128> do you have any tip on how to debug those?
<Keybuk> I think there might be a dbus-glib bug there somewhere
<Keybuk> I had a similar bug in nih-dbus where I'd iterate a loop of watches
<Keybuk> the first one would free the connection
<Keybuk> but I'd still visit the connection in the second watch because the connection had more than one
<Keybuk> valgrind should help
<Keybuk> if it's doing what I think it's doing, it'll show up as accessing free'd memory
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the issue is that most people get the issue only once randomly which doesn't make debugging easy
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you say you had a fix for the gdm greeter registration warning issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not for the GDM side, but i was going to disable the dialog in metacity. that was going to be my next task, although i need to debug this gnome-session crash first
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is any gnome-session work pending?
<seb128> brb
<seb128> I need to do an upload to fix gnome-session-bin not using Replaces on gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there is an outstanding change in bzr to not call gtk-window-decorator from gnome-wm
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> hmm, at least i thought there was
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's not indeed
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i didn't push the change
<chrisccoulson> which one is not needed?
<seb128> can you push it now?
<chrisccoulson> i can't now, as the branch is at home
 * chrisccoulson really should get a job where he can work on ubuntu during the day without people noticing
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, I will do the Replaces change now we can merge your change later
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem. it will hopefully come with 2 crasher fixes too
<crevette> chrisccoulson, I thought you were working for cano
<crevette> in regards of the things you do
<chrisccoulson> crevette - no, i don't ;)
<chrisccoulson> i work in an entirely unrelated industry
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> asac, is there any way to import rdf bookmarks in firefox?
<seb128> asac, ignore that epiphany can export in html too
<asac> seb128: i wouldnt think so at first, but what rdf standard is epiphany using?
<seb128> asac, that's ok I used html and that worked
 * seb128 gives a try to firefox
<asac> seb128: now that you asked, could you please paste the rdf exported thing? ;)
<asac> or at least a few examples so i can figure what they use ;)
<seb128> asac,
<seb128> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<seb128> <rdf:RDF xmlns="http://purl.org/rss/1.0/" xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" xmlns:ephy="http://gnome.org/ns/epiphany#" xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">
<asac> seb128: using Shiretoko?
<asac> s/using/trying/
<seb128> asac, no, using whatever is in karmic
<seb128> 3.0.11
<seb128> and I already hate firefox
<asac> use firefox-3.5 ;)
<asac> thats what will be in karmic
<asac> seb128: be open minded
<asac> i dont hate epiphany either ;)
<seb128> the damn thing use a cached version of a greasemonkey script and no way to update
<seb128> asac, well I'm fighting for 10 minutes to get a greasmonkey script working now
<asac> nor do i hate kazehase ;) ... its just that i hate konqueror :-P
<asac> seb128: click on it after installing greasmonkey extension
<asac> if it doesnt work then its a bug in the greasemonkey script ;)
<seb128> asac, I opened http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js but that was an outdated version
<seb128> I deleted it in firefox
<seb128> scped a new version there
<seb128> and did add it again
<seb128> and it's still using the outdated version
<seb128> sshing on rookery show the right version is on disk
<asac> maybe the http headers are messed up
<asac> and ffox thinks the file hasnt changed
<seb128> right
<asac> i would restart firefox if thats the case
<seb128> it tries to be too smart
<asac> no
<asac> if webserver is really buggy its not really a bug ;)
<asac> but that first needs to be confirmed
<asac> obviously
<seb128> still not
<seb128> asac, can you open http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js and tell me if you have a GNOME stock reply if you do view source
<asac> seb128: whats the diff of the two files ;)
<seb128> in the prevalues list
<seb128> the new file has a prevalues GNOME
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: using our greasmonkey package or downloaded from AMO?
<seb128> ii  greasemonkey                               0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2                    firefox extension that enables customization
<seb128> I've that installed
<seb128> I didn't download anything
<asac> yeah. havent heard of such a bug though
<seb128> asac, it's a caching issue if I rename the script on the server it's fine
<seb128> hate hate hate
<asac> good. then the questio is if the http headers are broken
<asac> which i would think for now
<asac> otherwise its greasmonkey trying to be too smart on its own
<seb128> I didn't ask it to cache anything for me
<walters> Keybuk: so these are some older crashes?
<asac> firefox caching definitly works
<asac> seb128: you did, because the default is to cache http stuff
<seb128> how do I clean the cache?
<asac> on disk and in mem
<seb128> that's ridiculous
<asac> not honouring http headers would be stupid
<seb128> I'm probably not lucky but I'm running it for 15 minutes and I spent 10 minutes to try to make a thing which should be trivial work
<asac> seb128: tols -> clear private data
<Keybuk> walters: I think the ones I cleared out were - the ones I've filed upstream I think have not been fixed
<seb128> asac, I don't want to clear my private data I just want to tell it to not try to play smart on this one since apparently that's a fail
<asac> seb128: can you tell epiphany to not be smart about any operation?
<asac> no. so if its really the cache then its to clear private data
<asac> you caan select which private data you want to clear
<seb128> asac, no, but epiphany doesn't fail to get my update greasmonkey version either
<walters> Keybuk: are these all single crashes?  i'm not seeing a duplicate thing in the lp bug view
<asac> yes, maybe because its stupid. or maybe because our greasmonkey extension is buggy
<asac> but definitly not because firefox is smart ;)
<asac> its stupid == our http server is broken and doesnt do proper timestamps
<Keybuk> walters: which?
<seb128> asac: well, forget about that, I've work to do I go back to epiphany if I can't get my greasmonkey to work with firefox
<walters> Keybuk: say like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/395216
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395216 in dbus "SIGSEGV in dbus_address_entry_get_value()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<walters> Keybuk: oh wait, i do see a duplicate thing on the right, need to log in though.
<Keybuk> walters: that has one duplicate, the link is on the RHS
<walters> Keybuk: ok logged in, but i don't have permission
<Keybuk> walters: what are you trying to do?
<walters> Keybuk: click on the "Duplicates of this bug" link on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/395216
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395216 in dbus "SIGSEGV in dbus_address_entry_get_value()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Keybuk> ahh
<walters> i guess one of the duplicates is private maybe?
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> fixed that
<Keybuk> you should be able to see it now
<seb128> mvo, the xapian synaptic thing is really suboptimal
<seb128> mvo, typing firefox-3.5 doesn't list firefox-3.5 on the first screen
<seb128> it's some 3 screen further on the list
<mvo> seb128: hm, I can confirm that
 * mvo scratches his head
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> mvo, I would expect the exact matches to be listed first
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<mvo> seb128: it does that for most stuff (or should do it)
<seb128> mvo, my experience is that it mostly doesn't
<mvo> seb128: xapian is sometimes too clever, I'm having a look
<seb128> mvo, ie "nautilus" gives some python-nautilus first
<seb128> libgtk2.0-0 gives lot of dbgsym and libgtk2.0-0 is very far down the list
<seb128> update-notifier lists update-manager before
<seb128> mvo, in fact it's hard to find a case where it works ;-)
<mvo> seb128: hrm
<mpt> mvo, what would it take for Update Manager to be able to detect, ahead of time, which updates require a restart?
<mpt> (Instead of springing the "oh, btw, you need to restart" surprise on you afterwards)
<seb128> mpt, something in the package informations I guess
<seb128> mpt, right now it's done my having packages dumping a file somewhere on the disk after install
<seb128> my -> by
<mvo> mpt: next to impossible unfortunately in the general case. we can add a heurisitic of course that should get ~90%
<mpt> mvo, Mac OS X manages it, so it can't be impossible :-P
<seb128> mvo, well we could have an extra control field for that ...
<seb128> assuming that something requires a reboot in a consistent way after any upgrade
<mvo> mpt: sorry, I meant with the current way its next to impossible. if we change the game (as seb128 suggested) then its certainly doable
<mpt> ok
<mvo> how far head? I assume before actual packages have been downloaded?
<mpt> mvo, yes
<mpt> So that it could be shown in the list of updates, for example, which ones will require a restart and which won't
<mvo> mpt: we will have to add it to the packages list then
<mpt> ok
<mvo> seb128: I think I figured how to make it better now
<seb128> mvo, you really rock!
<seb128> mvo, let me know if you want some user testing ;-)
 * mvo mubbles something about black art
<seb128> lol
<mvo> seb128: I will polish it a bit more and upload in some minutes, then feedback is welcome
 * mvo adds a "Debug::Synaptic::xapian" option
<hyperair> huh for some reason notify-osd stopped displaying notifications O_o
<seb128> mvo, are all those debug options listed somewhere?
<seb128> hyperair, dbus upgrade?
<seb128> works here
<seb128> but I rebooted after upgrade
<mvo> seb128: not all, I add them to the README
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> $ dpkg -L apt | grep README
<seb128> $
<mvo> seb128: oh, the apt ones are in configure-index
<mvo> seb128: the synaptic ones are not
<seb128> configure index?
<mvo> /usr/share/doc/apt/example/configure-index.gz
<fta> seb128, evolution-data-server-2.28 just crashed (a few minutes after a reboot with a fully synched karmic 32), that's in dbus.. but i see a new dbus that just appeared...
<seb128> oh
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> fta, talk to Keybuk about dbus issues ;-)
<seb128> mvo, danke, I usually try the manpages and then google, good to know ;-)
<fta> i'm waiting for the dbus -dbgsym.. too bad there's no -dbg
<hyperair> seb128: no, notify-osd seems to be complaining about not being able to find a panel.
<hyperair> seb128: but i do have a panel.
<seb128> hyperair, notify-osd bug then
<seb128> fta, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/395216 could be?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395216 in dbus "SIGSEGV in dbus_address_entry_get_value()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<hyperair> but what could suddenly cause it i wonder =\
<seb128> hyperair, did you do any change to your gnome-panel config?
<hyperair> seb128: nope.
<hyperair> seb128: not recently, in any case.
<seb128> dunno then
<walters> i'm analyzing that bug now
<walters> it's a fun one
<hyperair> ** (notify-osd:11961): DEBUG: selecting monitor 0 at (0,0) - 1280x1024
<hyperair> ** (notify-osd:11961): DEBUG: no panel detetected; using workarea fallback
<hyperair> ** (notify-osd:11961): DEBUG: top corner at: 2295, 23
 * hyperair scratches head
<hyperair> lemme try and turn off one monitor
<hyperair> aha. it works now.
<hyperair> so basically it fails at detecting a panel on a dual head setup
<fta> seb128, not sure, the (unresolved) StacktraceTop is slightly different, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218970//top
<fta> seb128, btw, after by last reboot, all my menus are sorted (all separators gone too) and my desktop has been fully re-organized, which huge spaces everywhere
<fta> it's the 2nd time
<seb128> fta, "sorted"?
<seb128> fta, nautilus not storing positions correctly is a known issue
<fta> alphabetically
<fta> i had my own organization for years :P
<fta> *sigh*
<seb128> weird
<seb128> could be one of the debian changes
<seb128> need debugging by somebody having the issue
<seb128> asac, how do I do the "lp: 123 open launchpad.net/123" in firefox?
<seb128> or whatever equivalent there is to having text entries for website/%s in epiphany
<hyperair> seb128: create a bookmark and add a keyword to it
<seb128> how do I tell it what url part the 123 should replace?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=%s
<asac> %s
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/keywords.html
<pitti> seb128: oh, gnome-shell in karmic now
<seb128> pitti, autofinger error
<pitti> it wasn't meant to be?
<seb128> pitti, and somebody did NEW it by mistake, it was supposed to be a ppa upload
<pitti> heh
<seb128> pitti, well it doesn't hurt but some depends are not in karmic yet so it will not build
<pitti> seb128: and I wanted to commend you for being aggressive about reaching karmic goals :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well I don't plan to get git snapshots in universe
<seb128> and they didn't roll tarballs yet
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> ok, that's a space to use
<seb128> I was doing "lp123" and "lp:123"
<asac> yeah
<asac> 16:27 < gnomefreak> did my menu redo its self? things i removed from it came back
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> i think its the gnome-panel he talks about
<asac> fta had the same problem as it seems
<seb128> Laney, ^
<stgraber> hello, anyone also has its gconfd in some kind of inifinte loop eating all CPU looking for /schemas/desktop/gnome/interface (on Karmic of course) ?
 * asac doesnt want to upgrade if that happens :)
<stgraber> started this morning and reduced the battery life of my laptop by half :)
<seb128> stgraber, did you try enable desktop effects?
<gnomefreak> asac: seiflotfy1 the preferences/admin menus re populated itself with things i removed from menus
<gnomefreak> also happened to fta
<seb128> gnomefreak, no need to repeat that again that has just been said
<stgraber> seb128: I have compiz running
<asac> ah ... so really the menu. thats not that bad at least
<rickspencer3> seb128: I wasn't able to reproduce Steve's screen saver issue eitehr
<rickspencer3> is it ok for me to close it as invalid?
<rickspencer3> by "ok" I mean "customary"
<seb128> rickspencer3, well if that happens for steve that's a bug, I would just not mark it high priority if that's config specific
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll leave it as is, but unassign it from the desktop team
<seb128> rickspencer3, sounds good
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/218991/ small part of what strace shows me though it's always the same thing repeating over and over
<seb128> gnomefreak, fta: are your changes in .local/share/applications?
<seb128> stgraber, is metacity running?
<stgraber> seb128: I just turned off compiz so now it does yeah
<Laney> hm
<seb128> stgraber, there is a known issue about it using cpu
<Laney> there was a file rename, maybe that causes it
<seb128> chriscoulson knows about it
<seb128> Laney, which one?
<Laney> 	mv debian/gnome-menus/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu debian/gnome-menus/etc/xdg/menus/gnome-applications.menu
<Laney> 	mv debian/gnome-menus/etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu debian/gnome-menus/etc/xdg/menus/gnome-settings.menu
<seb128> Laney, arg, another debian change we undo usually
<Laney> yeah I guess I didn't see the problem because I was only testing on new users
<Laney> and it didn't break my normal user actually
<seb128> well, when we do something usually keep doing it when merging
<seb128> when it's done that's for a reason
<fta> seb128, I have 77 files in my .local/share/applications, some years old, it looks like my changes are in there, but ignored, or something
<gnomefreak> seb128: no but i have already changed the settings back to what i had
<Laney> I'll fix it and grab that patch from git if you want
<gnomefreak> i only have 12 in mine
<seb128> fta, does doing a mv symetric to what Laney describe fixes the issue?
<seb128> Laney, that would be nice thank you
<seb128> fta, ie going in /etx/xdg/menus and drop the gnome- prefixes there
<seb128> brb
<Laney> is there something like svn-do for our packaging branches?
<james_w> bzr bd-do
<james_w> a tongue-twister command
<kenvandine> what does that do?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> interesting
<Laney> james_w: what package?
<Laney> oh
<james_w> bzr-builddeb
<Laney> maybe I don't have builddeb on this box
<Laney> thought I did, silly me
<kenvandine> james_w, that looks very useful!
<james_w> thank the person that wrote svn-do, I just stole the idea :0)
<Laney> having debian/ only branches without it is a major headache
<fta> er.. it's already called /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu and settings.menu here
<fta> seb128, ^^
<seb128> fta, does moving the gnome-* away makes a difference?
<pitti> mvo: congrats, the "support kernel crashes" trunk commit is r1500
<mvo> yeah!
<pitti> I added a "except OSError:" for the calling of "crash" (if it's not installed) and did some stylistic cleanups, otherwise looks fine
<fta> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/219009/ (without any rename)
<seb128> fta, right, mv gnome-* ..
<seb128> fta, and see if that makes a difference
<Laney> no
<fta> seb128, then restart?
<fta> Laney, no?
<Laney> I don't think that will work
<seb128> restart gnome-panel
<seb128> Laney, any idea what else broke menus?
<Laney> it's reading gnome-* right now
<Laney> there's a patch
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> fta, wait for the update rather than
<fta> ok
<Laney> if you move the other way then you will get your settings back
<seb128> there is a patch which should not be applied which has been used
<Laney> but we'll revert this change
<seb128> neither Laney nor pitti noticed
<Laney> so just hold tight
<fta> i'll wait
<pitti> hm?
<Laney> sorry
<seb128> pitti, gnome-menus got some merge errors but no big deal going to sort that
<Laney> shouldn't have applied 06_menus_rename.patch
<Laney> naughty us
<pitti> sorry
<seb128> lol
<seb128> no need to be sorry guys that happens to anybody
<Laney> just pulling the patches for menu merging
<Laney> then the split should work well too
<james_w> mpt: have you seen http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomecc-list/2009-July/msg00007.html ?
<mpt> james_w, no
 * mpt looks
<mvo> pitti: thanks a lot!
<mpt> thanks james_w
<pitti> rickspencer3: gnome-power-manager is desktop team (bug 135548)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135548 in gnome-power "[Gutsy] Action on critical battery isn't triggered - regression" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135548
<rickspencer3> pitti: yeah, Keybuk let me know like 2 minutes after I reassigned it :)
<pitti> assigned back to us
<rickspencer3> could you please assign it to an engineer, rather than the team?
<Keybuk> 2 minutes?
<Keybuk> I was that slow? :p
<rickspencer3> lol
<Laney> the git patch is already in by Debian
<seb128> Laney, which might explain why the sorting issue was fixed ;-)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> seb128: lp:~laney/+junk/gnome-menus
<Laney> (built but not tested, on osx right now)
<seb128> Laney, thanks, building now to test and uploading
<seb128> Laney, we might need to add a postinst snippet to clean the new .menus since those are conffiles
<Laney> yeah there is already some logic in gnome-menus.postinst if you want to do that
<Laney> preinst sorry
<mclasen> pitti: hey, I think I saw you file a bug about CK dbus permissions earlier today, but I've lost it in bug spam...
<pitti> mclasen: hey
<pitti> mclasen: I sent it to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22178
<pitti> (comment 1)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22178 in Daemon "port to PolicyKit 1.0" [Normal,New]
<mclasen> thanks
<seb128> Laney, uploaded with the preinst change
<Laney> cool, nice work
<mclasen> pitti: ah, turns out we had that change hidden in some other patch...
<pitti> mclasen: I reviewed our CK package today, and we also have tons of patches
<pitti> half of them are in git now, though
<pitti> but last release is a while ago, so understandable :)
<mclasen> pitti: I think we'll need a new ConsoleKit release soon, together with a new gdm release
<seb128> mclasen, does gdm let out log out on fedora when you use autologin?
<seb128> mclasen, I'm surprised that nobody noticed or opened a bug upstream before, I'm wondering if that's ubuntu specific for some reason
<mclasen> let out ?
<seb128> set autologin, start the computer, try to close the session
<seb128> it autolog you again
<pitti> i. e. no timed login?
<seb128> where you would expect it to stay on the greeter and let an another user to log in
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure now if it used to time login the same user or just to stay on the greeter
<mclasen> not sure what the latest status about that is, it sure has been complained about before
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I might better try asking on #gdm maybe
<seb128> arg
 * seb128 fixes gnome-menus again
<seb128> Laney, 08_menus_prefix.patch need to be commented too
<chrisccoulson> gdm requires gnome-settings-daemon doesn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i thought so.
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it requires gnome-session which requires gnome-settings-daemon if you want things working correctly
<seb128> ie have a theme, etc
<chrisccoulson> yeah. did you see cody-somerville proposed a merge in to GDM, which changes the dependency from gnome-session to gnome-session-bin?
<chrisccoulson> that will mean that GDM no longer gets the gnome-settings-daemon dependency
<Laney> seb128: hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those merge requests go whoever knows
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think i've spotted the gnome-session problem ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yay!
<chrisccoulson> the dbus_g_proxy_call_with_timeout used to call CanStop is missing a G_TYPE_BOOLEAN
<chrisccoulson> its crashing after calling that function anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, that explains why it still broke even if it's allowed to call this
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems something in the session calls CanShutdown on the gnome-session interface, then that makes it crash
<chrisccoulson> its not actually crashing or leaving a core dump though. it actually catches the SIGSEGV, then freezes :-/
<chrisccoulson> it freezes in the signal handler somewhere
<chrisccoulson> but that is better for me because it means i can attach gdb too it ;)
<chrisccoulson> yay! gnome-session doesn't crash anymore \o/
<chrisccoulson> and the shutdown dialog works:)
<didrocks> seb128: gnome-python-desktop ready for review
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks: good work ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll push the changes shortly seb128. there is still one crash bug to fix, but users won't experience that unless their dbus policy is messed up or consolekit disappears
<chrisccoulson> do you want me to push the changes and then look at the other crash later on? it's less urgent than the one i've just fixed
<seb128> whatever you prefer, I'm about to go for dinner I will do sponsoring in 1.5 hour
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll catty on working on it for now. i might have the other one fixed by the time you finish dinner hopefully
<chrisccoulson> catty -> carry
<chrisccoulson> (my fingers must be too big)
<asac> superm1: hey. re bluez upgrade issue. i think its ok to not do any complicated recovery stuff for the ubuntu1/2 packages
<superm1> asac, so just ignore them?
<asac> superm1: we are just having brekage for 24h in karmic alpha ... so i think if it helps we dont need to fix it.
<asac> yes ... if the fix is really tricky, just ignore it (assuming its really not a problem if users go to ubuntu3 directly)
<superm1> yeah it's fine if you go to ubuntu3 directly
<superm1> the fix is really tricky to get right it seems after looking at a few different options
<asac> thats what i thought
<superm1> i'll mark the bug as 'Won't Fix' then and put the workarounds in the description then
<asac> i think < 24h not-recovered brekage is ok in alpha2 stage
<asac> superm1: right. thats good approach
<superm1> okay thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> it does seem like breakage is increasing now ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: in ubuntu3?
<chrisccoulson> in general
<asac> or in general ;)
<geser> superm1: I don't have any detailed analysis, but to it looks like the old prerm tries to stop the daemon (and the initscript fails). If that's the only thing the prerm does, the new prerm just need to catch this ("failed-upgrade") and do nothing (the daemon is stopped else the bug won't occur) and the upgrade should proceed.
<asac> ah. hehe. yes, i always felt like that at some point everything will blow up completely ;)
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't be as much fun if things didn't break ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd have nothing to do in the evenings!
<asac> no complains, no rants. that would be bad indeed
<chrisccoulson> heh. well, i'm sure everyone could do without the rants
<chrisccoulson> breakage && !rants = good ;)
<superm1> geser, okay i'll try, if that doesn't work out, i'll plan on just "Won't Fix"
<geser> superm1: see also comment #8 and #9 for a prerm and postrm
<geser> in that bug
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> nice dinner?
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> yes!
<chrisccoulson> i just finished fixing the second crash now \o/
<didrocks> seb128: I'm looking at updating empathy. Upstream seems to have API incompatibility (some symbols removed) without bumping the soname. I looked at what the DM does to achieve the same thing. But probably tomorrow :)
<seb128> ready for some sponsoring now if anybody has something ready ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, ask bigon if he's around*
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll push the changes, but the second patch is quite hard to review with it being a patch on a patch. it looks much bigger than it really is
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I usually apply patches to both versions and diff those for reviewing
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can do that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't bother I will do that while reviewing
<seb128> but did you add a patch changing an another one?
<seb128> or did you update a patch?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just updated an existing patch
<seb128> ok so don't bother I know how to review those ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a new gnome-session version available btw if you want to do the update
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could do
<chrisccoulson> i also notice theres a new g-c-c available ;)
<seb128> g-c-c is going to be challenging whoever takes it should be ready
<seb128> they switched things to gtkbuilder and we have glade patches that will be fun
<didrocks> how to have some funny time  \o/
<didrocks> seb128: the easier way for regenerating a .symbols file, is to empty the existing one, and then run dpkg-gensymbols? or is there something else I'm missing?
<seb128> didrocks, updating you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: yes
<seb128> didrocks, well usually build breaks and give you the diff to apply
<seb128> at least for the packages which use .symbols I've worked on
<didrocks> ok, so copy the diff and apply the patch.
<Laney> there is a good guide somewhere on the wiki
<Laney> google for dpkg-gensymbols or so
<didrocks> Laney: thanks. let's try this
<seb128> didrocks, that's what I do
<didrocks> ok, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've pushed the gnome-session fixes. i'm not sure if you want to sponsor them as they are, and i'll prepare the new upstream version later this evening after i've had some dinner
<chrisccoulson> or whether you want to wait for me to do the new version update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will sponsor the fix first and then you can do the update easier this way
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks:)
<seb128> thank you!
<chrisccoulson> if you test gnome-session, you will notice that the shutdown and restart options in the session dialog will be inactive. that will go away when pitti uploads his consolekit fix
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: do we have to keep the #MISSING in the .symbol file so that dh_shlibsdeps knows when a public symbol was removed?
<seb128> didrocks, no idea, I've no clue about .symbols
<didrocks> seb128: ok, let's google if dh_shlibsdeps is smarter enough and detect this case
<superm1> geser, gave it a shot, but still fails
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you change the .install in the next upload to not move the desktop to usr?
<geser> superm1: :(
<superm1> will mark it as won't fix then.  no use investing too much time into this with other breakage going on right now outside of bluez
<geser> superm1: will look myself later at it
<superm1> well i only changed the prerm
<superm1> that poster seems to  think if i change both it will be fine
<superm1> ill do that just for santities sake
<seb128> didrocks, you use "2.27.2" as package version?
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother changing I will fix that while I change the upload target to karmic too
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oupsss, sorry, too tired apparently :)
<seb128> didrocks, no worry ;-)
<chrisccoulson> gi seb128 - does the current version move desktop files to /usr?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> tomboy got done already
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, debian doing
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but conffiles are not moved on upgrades so we got duplicates desktop files shipped
<chrisccoulson> it's not installing any at all
<seb128> what?
<chrisccoulson> i made the debian/rules change to not move the desktop files
<seb128> Laney, yes, robert_ancell did that, better to open a bug to claim work nowadays
<chrisccoulson> but i must have forgotten to change the install file when i did the merge too
<Laney> seb128: ok since you asked me to do it I thought it wasnt necessary
<chrisccoulson> so i doubt it's installing any desktop files at all
<seb128> chrisccoulson, debian/tmp/etc/xdg/autostart usr/share/gnome
<seb128> in gnome-session.install
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. that must have changed in debian then. they moved them in debian/rules before
<seb128> Laney, sorry about that, it come as a surprise that robert_ancell did it but he picks things on versions.html so better to open bugs nowadays
<Laney> alright
<Laney> its no worry
<seb128> Laney, doing the jaunty sru would still be appreciated
<Laney> yeah I got that version into sid yesterday
<Laney> will do
<Laney> did you get sru ack?
<jbailey> seb128!
<seb128> hey jbailey
<jbailey> seb128, Got time for a silly Gnome coding question?  I'm trying to figure out how to make Chrome an option on the Preferred Browser option.  I figured out how to make it show up on right-click, but can't for the life of me find docs for preferred apps.
<seb128> Laney, no but it's getting political with upstream and I told jcastro we will do it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> i'll do it tonight
<seb128> jbailey, gconf /desktop/gnome/applications/browser
<jbailey> Ah, okay.  I was looking through fd.o stuff, since I noticed that Konq adds itself there.
<jbailey> Thanks. =)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> james_w, did you get any bug about bzr-buildpackage failing to untar the orig tarball?
<james_w> seb128: fixed in karmic today
<seb128> james_w, I've 2.2~ubuntu1
<seb128> I don't see a newer version uploaded
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> file a bug with the log then please
<seb128> it doesn't do it on any source but I get the issue on gnome-desktop
<seb128> "gzip: stdout: Broken pipe"
<seb128> james_w, ok, will do
<james_w> sounds like that bug
<james_w> perhaps there's a case I missed
<seb128> jbailey, sorry I misread your question before, I though you wanted to change the default browser
<jbailey> seb128, Ah, right.
<jbailey> No, I mean from a package's point of view of how to make itself an option.
<seb128> jbailey, add a .xml in /usr/share/gnome-control-center/default-apps
<seb128> jbailey, see bug #357675 there is an example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357675 in gnome-control-center "other packages are unable to populate gnome-default-applications" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357675
<seb128> jbailey, the pastebin url has a browser example
<jbailey> D'oh!  It looks liek someone beat me to this in the latest devchannel release.
<jbailey> The new update at the end of last week seems to have added itself there.
<jbailey> Thanks. =)
<seb128> james_w, bug #https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-builddeb/+bug/399938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399938 in bzr-builddeb "unpacking the upstream tarball not working" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> let me know if you need extra details
<Laney> woah
<Laney> really close to 400000 now
<seb128> indeed we will probably get there over night
<Laney> I wish we could sync to -proposed
<seb128> you don't want extra package changes for a sru
<seb128> in not sync on debian just do the update
<Laney> I know :)
<Laney> just that it would be easier
<chrisccoulson> Laney - i'm sure we'll hit 400000 in an hour or so with our enthusiastic users ;)
<Laney> I told ubuntu-uk and a couple of people said it was so bug-free that they had nothing to report...
<chrisccoulson> really? i'm surprised!
<james_w> seb128: wfm
<james_w> seb128: what does "bzr plugins -v" say?
<seb128_> james_w, hum, ok
<seb128_> james_w, http://paste.ubuntu.com/219273/
<james_w> seb128: weird
<didrocks> I had this error once with a package (maybe gnome-python too)
<james_w> ah "dpkg-source"
<james_w> not "tar"
<james_w> oops
<james_w> sorry :-)
<seb128_> james_w, the steps are not clear enough?
<james_w> they were
<james_w> I just killed it too early I think
<james_w> I saw it download the tarball and extract it
<seb128_> james_w, btw is there a way to tell to bzr-buildpackage to not clear the build dir after signing?
<james_w>   --dont-purge          Don't purge the build directory after building.
<seb128_> james_w, I'm used to run dh_install --missing and some other things there
<seb128_> james_w, right but can I set that as default somewhere?
<seb128_> sorry the question was not clear
<james_w> nope
<seb128_> I'm lazy to type the option every time ;-)
<seb128_> ok, I will do an alias then I guess
<seb128_> thanks
<james_w> you could "bzr alias bd 'bd --dont-purge'"
<james_w> and then use "bzr bd" instead of bzr-buildpackage
<james_w> or a shell alias
<james_w> or send a patch to add the config option
<seb128_> lot of options ;-)
<james_w> should be easy
<seb128_> I will figure something thanks
<seb128_> I just didn't want to duplicate something existent
<james_w> seb128: do you know why I don't get a gpg agent on karmic?
<james_w> and perhaps relatedly why the ssh-agent doesn't always come up?
<seb128_> james_w, is seahorse-plugins installed?
<james_w> ah, no
<james_w> must have been removed on upgrade
<james_w> thanks
<seb128_> that would be why
<seb128_> there is a bug opened about that
<seb128_> the current way it works it take start time
<seb128_> and most users don't need a gpg agent
<seb128_> there has been discussing on whether it should still be installed by default or not
<james_w> seb128: upload on the way to fix you problem, thanks for the report
<seb128_> james_w, you rock as usual thanks for the quick fixing ;-)
<james_w> should have noticed that problem when I fixed the same thing elsewhere
<seb128> asac, is pagedown not working in firefox on launchpad sometime a known issue?
<asac> seb128: yeah. that came back up today ... http://identi.ca/notice/6505092
<asac> is that caret mode thing what you experience?
<asac> e.g. suddenly having a caret like in the editor moving around?
<seb128> asac, yes, I had the same issue in epiphany that's one of the things which made me try firefox in fact since I though that was a GNOME bug ;-)
<seb128> asac, though epiphany doesn't annoy me with a dialog when I do f7 twice quickly to workaround the bug
<seb128> (though I think it's a good idea that firefox display a warning that confuses quite some users)
<seb128> anyway thanks for the bug reference
<seb128> I'm getting used to firefox though the quick bookmark thing is less efficient
<seb128> you have to type things and remember keywords
<didrocks> ok, time to get some reste. Just noticed that upstream forgot to generate the configure from last configure.ac (was wondering why the old librairie named version was still built)… That will be for tomorrow evening :-)
<asac> seb128: its an odd bug. i am not sure, but it was never raised since the last comment was made
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<asac> today it sprang up again
<chrisccoulson> good night didrocks
<seb128> asac, I started getting the issue one week ago or so
<asac> was about to get that upstream soon
<didrocks> seb128, chrisccoulson: thanks, good night to both of you too :)
<asac> seb128: yeah. but its not like ffox/xul changed then
<seb128> asac, I think there is still a xulrunner bug there, the carret should not turn on whatever the page is doing
<asac> so its either launchpad retriggering this somehow
<asac> or its somewhere else
<asac> right
<asac> i agree ;)
<seb128> launchpad is a good testcase right now ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw open a bug if you intend to work on the gnome-session updates
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> in case someone else takes it ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, robert_ancell basically start when everybody else go to bed and he uses the versions page to see what is to update
<chrisccoulson> i need to set up port forwarding on my router tonight so i can ssh in to my desktop and work on updates from work ;)
<Laney> tomboy is good
<seb128> Laney, the jaunty update you mean?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> just updated changelog
<Laney> no other changes
<seb128> Laney, good, I will review and upload that tomorrow morning
<seb128> no bug to close?
<Laney> yeah looking at those now
<seb128> good
<Laney> is bug 201231 right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201231 in tomboy "Tomboy should not be present in Applications(accessories) menu since it is supposed to be added to the panel like an applet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201231
<chrisccoulson> Laney - you can run it in the notification area though
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't have to be used as an applet does it?
<seb128> no, you have way
<seb128> +both
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> ie the menu entry is useful, I would let upstream decide about that or just close the bug if it's not open there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you know anyone i can speak to upstream about a patch in gnome-settings-daemon?
<chrisccoulson> i attached one to the bugzilla some time ago but noone has given any feedback yet
<walters> chrisccoulson: what bug?
<chrisccoulson> hey walters. i'll just find it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try asking rodrigo_ maybe when he's around
<chrisccoulson> walters - gnome bug #573980
<ubottu> Gnome bug 573980 in plugins "Low Disk Space warning doesn't suggest emptying the Trash if that will help" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573980
<walters> chrisccoulson: i know gnome as a whole isn't always as responsive to patches as it should be, but if you make a bit of noise and/or poke people directly it helps
<chrisccoulson> it's quite a big patch, and i wouldn't mind some feedback on it soon :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks walters + seb128
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the gnome-session update probably won't be finished tonight. we carry a patch that makes some changes to the capplet, which has been completely re-written in the new version, so it will reauire some porting
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right the change is coming from debian
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats the one. it adds the button to save the session back to the capplet
<seb128> we should try to get that upstream this cycle
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw did you send your previous fix to bugzilla, the patch we used for the polkit1 use comes from there I think
<chrisccoulson> i think the patch came from upstream. i'm sure someone (perhaps vuntz?) said that when i talked about the patch in here before
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i sent that one to the bugzilla
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575544
<chrisccoulson> no feedback yet though
<ubottu> Gnome bug 575544 in gnome-session-properties "gnome-session-properties needs button to save session" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that looks like the one
<chrisccoulson> we have quite a bit of stuff using the gnome-session dbus interface now btw;)
<chrisccoulson> the installer uses it and i think update-notifier does now as well
<walters> chrisccoulson: i took a quick look and commented, but i'm not a g-s-d maintainer
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585614 seems to not have the bug you fixed, maybe pitti got an outdated version or something
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585614 in gnome-session "port to PolicyKit 1.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - perhaps. the one pitti got was from the redhat bugzilla. i was going to leave a comment there ;)
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> walters - thanks for the comment. i'll check the patch again and see if i'm leaking that data
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he left
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> what's the proper version for a new upstream in SRU
<Laney> 0ubuntu0.1?
<seb128_> Laney, you can use 0ubuntu1 karmic has a newer version
<Laney> ok just didn't want AA to reject
<seb128_> you just need something which will not conflict with next uploads in unstable
<seb128_> unstable = unstable version = karmic now
<Laney> bug 345166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345166 in tomboy "Tomboy tries to load fuse module in Jaunty...and can't" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345166
<Laney> diff is exceptionally trivial
<seb128_> excellent
<seb128_> Laney, can you open a new bug for the update and add the diff.gz and the debdiff there?
<seb128_> that will make review easier for the sru team I think
<Laney> i can do
<seb128_> thanks
<Laney> bug 399982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399982 in tomboy "SRU to 0.14.3 in Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399982
<Laney> jaunty task needs approving
<seb128_> Laney, thanks, time to go to bed now but I will talk to pitti about that and sponsor the upload tomorrow morning
<seb128_> 'night everybody
<Laney> ok, sleep well
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-16
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: hi
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3.
<crevette> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti
<seb128> hello everybody there
<seb128> mvo, your synaptic update works much better!
<didrocks> lut seb128
<mvo> seb128: sweet - its still not putting "apt" itself on top when search for it, but otherwise its a step forward
<seb128> 'lu didrocks
<seb128> mvo, well yesterday "libgtk2.0-0" was giving me a zillion of choices and the correct one at 60% of the list
<seb128> mvo, now it has 3 and it's listed first
<seb128> mvo, so much better ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> hey slomo
<seb128> IRC is really quiet this morning is everybody still sleeping? ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> good to see that somebody is still active there I was started being concerned for you guys ;-)
<pitti> no, was just away for supermarket and stuff
<seb128> I was wondering if I miscounted days and we were saturday or something ;-)
<pitti> hah
<robert_ancell> hey all
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, just wondering, did you receive my email about gdmsetup yesterday?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, was going to work on that now.  I don't have strong opinions where the functionality should be, just that we need it.  I'm going to do a blueprint wiki page for it
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I was just wondering because I did emails you a bit before GUADEC about updates to do and some other things too once
<seb128> and you never replied
<seb128> so I was checking that emails are reaching you
<robert_ancell> yeah, I'm just slow at replying :)
<seb128> ok, no problem
<seb128> on a good note I pinged #gdm guys yesterday about patch review and they did some
<seb128> they commited a bunch of pending patches to git and commented on some other bugs
<robert_ancell> cool, be back in 30 mins
<andrew_sayers> Could I ask what the current thinking is on making Empathy the default IM client in Karmic?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, btw I still disagree with the gnome-games split so let's discuss that before you start on it
<seb128> andrew_sayers, what do you mean? it's the default client now
<andrew_sayers> seb128: And it's looking to stay that way when it's released?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, why not?
<andrew_sayers> Well, it'll take me a while to write up all the reasons :s
<andrew_sayers> I don't see any evidence that they can actually maintain stable releases.
<seb128> pidgin doesn't either
<andrew_sayers> E.g. there's a bug in the MSN protocol stuff that's left people unable to sign in for 8 months.
<andrew_sayers> In Launchpad, getting no attention.
<seb128> it's using haze and libpurple for msn
<seb128> ie the pidgin lib
<andrew_sayers> bug #338891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338891 in pymsn "Empathy MSN accounts stopped working after upgrade to jaunty (dup-of: 348752)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348752 in pymsn "pymsn doesn't work with Python 2.6 in jaunty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348752
<andrew_sayers> (It's not a duplicate, at least for me)
<seb128> jaunty is stable it doesn't get new versions, karmic do
<seb128> empathy was not default in jaunty don't focus on jaunty
<andrew_sayers> Okay, but MSN doesn't work at all.
<seb128> nobody is spending efforts to get the jaunty version in a solid state
<seb128> on karmic?
<seb128> works for me
<andrew_sayers> Okay, but will people spend effort to get it working when Karmic is stable and doesn't get new versions?
<andrew_sayers> More to the point, would something get put together if there was another situation like the recent Yahoo! protocol upgrade?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, I don't understand the questions
<seb128> andrew_sayers, do you ask "will you fix bugs on the softwares you ship by default"
<seb128> andrew_sayers, do you expect to reply "no" to that? yes we will fix issues as we do since warty
<andrew_sayers> seb128: TBH, this is just the latest in a long line of question marks around Empathy.  I can write up a full list if it's still the presumptive IM client in Karmic stable.
<pitti> ok, so fixed gnome-session and my fixed consolekit are happy again
 * pitti uploads CK
<kklimonda> andrew_sayers: don't loose your time, it was discussed over and over already.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, I don't really understand the question, yes we fix bugs on softwares we ship by default
<seb128> pitti, \o/
 * pitti sends kudos to Chris
<andrew_sayers> My question is, where is the evidence that the Empathy team will put significant time and effort into e.g. backporting a new protocol into an old version if the network upgrades?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, no, as there is none that the pidgin team will do that
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> glad it's sorted now:)
<seb128> andrew_sayers, the yahoo issue is still not fixed in hardy for pidgin either
<andrew_sayers> What about Jaunty?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, that's how opensource work, you have no guaranty over what contributor do in their free time
<seb128> andrew_sayers, the yahoo has been fixed in jaunty but it doesn't mean if there is an another change the pidgin team will pick quickly on that one too
<seb128> andrew_sayers, your question is not really revelent to empathy, it's an issue for any im client
<andrew_sayers> I accept that there are no guarantees, it's just that Pidgin seems like a safer bet.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, on what basis do you judge?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, for one thing telepathy-haze allow you to use libpurple, it the pidgin lib for any protocol
<seb128> andrew_sayers, so fixing pidgin will make empathy work too
<andrew_sayers> Pidgin rushed something out in Jaunty for a new protocol, Empathy won't even fix an existing protocol.
<pitti> *sigh*, CDs still overflowing without gimp help and only one langpack
<kklimonda> andrew_sayers: not pidgin and not empathy but ubuntu developers.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, fixing pidgin makes empathy work too if you use haze
<seb128> andrew_sayers, and we did bother backporting pidgin because it's the default IM, empathy would have been the default we would have fixed it before pidgin
<seb128> andrew_sayers, we just spend resources on what we distribute to users in priority and not in universe
<andrew_sayers> But surely you can only do that if the upstream developers provide you with sufficient resources?
<seb128> why?
<seb128> we have a team of people who know how to code and fix issues
<andrew_sayers> If Empathy carries on at the pace it is right now, any patches against the trunk wouldn't necessarily apply to the old version.
<seb128> and that discussion has no sense anyway there is a good and responsive team working on telepathy
<seb128> empathy is just a frontend
<seb128> telepathy has the protocols interaction
<seb128> and as said for yahoo and msn we use libpurple anyway
<seb128> so it's pidgin which will still need fixing empathy will work
<andrew_sayers> Hang on, Telepathy is using pymsn for MSN, not libpurple.
<andrew_sayers> At least according to this bug report.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, that's because you installed telepathy-butterfly which we don't do by default
<seb128> we use telepathy-haze and libpurple in karmic
<pitti> anyone got an idea why libpurple0 has to depend on pidgin-data?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, telepathy transports are used if installed but if you don't install those haze and libpurple will be used
<seb128> pitti, no
<andrew_sayers> I agree that the Telepathy team is good and responsive in the development, but in that case, why hasn't anyone checked the bug report and said "try with haze instead"?
<andrew_sayers> seb128: Would it be better for me to write this up an post it to the ML?  As I say, this is just one of many things about Empathy that make me uncomfortable.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, telepathy was not the default in jaunty so no effort were focussed on it
<seb128> andrew_sayers, there has been a zillion of mailing list discussions on the topic recently
<seb128> andrew_sayers, and there is a specification registered
<seb128> pitti, libpurple seems have functions to deal with protocol, etc icons
<seb128> pitti, not sure if that makes the icons an hard requirement or what would happen without those though
<seb128> pitti, you can try asking on #pidgin they are usually nice and responsive
<andrew_sayers> There have been many discussions, and they all seem to raise significant issues about making Empathy the default.  Surely that's at least cause for more discussion?
<seb128> all that is not really constructive if you have real concern expose those here?
<andrew_sayers> Okay, I'll move on to the next one then :)
<seb128> rather than trying to suggest that we will not fix bugs on what we ship by default
<seb128> be aware that we know that empathy is not as good as pidgin right now as an IM client
<seb128> but we aim at having a tested technology ready for the next lts
<andrew_sayers> That's exactly what I was about to talk about :)
<seb128> and it will bring nice features as vnc sharing to im contacts or video for jabber
<seb128> and video for msn probably
<andrew_sayers> Empathy won't have had a full round of testing by the time Karmic is released, as it wasn't included in the initial alphas.
<seb128> the motivation for the switch is rather the telepathy stack integration in the desktop than the im client
<seb128> well if we want it to be ready for next cycle we better stay on it now rather than roll back and have short testing before the lts
<seb128> karmic is a technology change version of ubuntu anyway
<andrew_sayers> Also, discussions on ubuntu-devel-discuss suggest that testing is only practical if you're willing to install from a PPA and accept that you might lose logs now and then.
<seb128> new gdm, telepathy, devicekit*
<seb128> what you talk about is probably testing on jaunty
<andrew_sayers> I'll go and get the references...
<pitti> chrisccoulson: btw, did you send the fixed polkit crash upstream, or shall I?
<andrew_sayers> Since there's only a month left until feature freeze, I don't see how it's possible to get enough testing done by the community in time.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i was going to comment on the fedora bugzilla, but seb128 found a version of the patch on the gnome bugzilla, with the fix already in
<seb128> andrew_sayers, we accept that karmic will have some rough edge, that's the only way to get something solid for the coming lts
<pitti> chrisccoulson: rock, thanks
<seb128> andrew_sayers, rolling back now to have the same discussion in 6 month will not make karmic+1 any better
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<seb128> andrew_sayers, note that pidgin will still be available and not changed for people upgrading
<andrew_sayers> seb128: How will the smoothing process actually work?  Surely existing users will stick with what they've got, and new users will file bug reports that are at best difficult?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, and that you can keep running jaunty if you want
<seb128> andrew_sayers, what smoothing process?
<andrew_sayers> Smoothing out the rough edges in Karmic.
<seb128> as in any ubuntu version?
<seb128> upstream fix bugs, we fix bugs, we iterate and we ship in a few months?
<andrew_sayers> See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-June/008887.html for an example of problems testing in Karmic (you'll need to read the whole thread)
<seb128> do you have a specific concern?
<seb128> I've read all those thread we moved things quite a while since
<pitti> seb128: I'm going to merge Cody's propsed gdm change
<seb128> empathy is not installed by default in karmic
<seb128> pitti, please don't
<pitti> oh?
<pitti> why not?
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson was talking with him yesterday, talk to him first
<pitti> okay
<pitti> chrisccoulson: any idea why gdm should not just depend on gnome-session-bin?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-session is actually required to get g-s-d and theming etc working
<andrew_sayers> My specific concern is that testers haven't been given enough time to do their job.
<andrew_sayers> So there's no way of knowing whether Empathy has showstopping bugs.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, we accept that, as said we need to do this switch now if we want the lts to be solid next cycle
<chrisccoulson> pitti - gdm will also need to depend on gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> seb128: hmkay (not sure whether the xubuntu guys would insist on those features)
<seb128> andrew_sayers, rolling back now will not lead to a better karmic+1
<chrisccoulson> and it seems it will also need to depend on metacity too
<seb128> andrew_sayers, if karmic has to be lower quality so be it
<chrisccoulson> so it will still pull in half of gnome on xubuntu ;)
<chrisccoulson> but cody tried it last night, and he can at least start a working xfce session with the changes, which is better than he had before
<seb128> andrew_sayers, for the record I think we will manage to have a decent user experience for karmic and pidgin is still available
<andrew_sayers> That's actually an important point in itself - is there a page somewhere that explains how this will actually benefit the user?
<andrew_sayers> I've read a lot around this, and haven't been able to find a clear case spelled out anywhere.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, you start by assuming that empathy will give a not so good user experience which I would not bet on
<seb128> andrew_sayers, we don't justify every change we make no or we wouldn't get any work done, we have been commenting on the lists and have a specification on the wiki about that
<seb128> andrew_sayers, and that's discussed during desktop team meeting which are open, I think that's enough
<seb128> andrew_sayers, if you care enough you should read informations where they are or trust the team to do their job as they do usually
<seb128> pitti, maybe xubuntu should stop using gdm if it's too GNOME heavy for them now
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure that upstream considered the non GNOME users in their new design it relies on GNOME technologies now
<andrew_sayers> Okay, I'll go and read some desktop team meeting minutes.  Is there one in particular that explains the benefits to the user?
<seb128> pitti, ie you need a least one session manager able to run autostart for a specified user directory, a setting daemon, a wm, etc
<pitti> seb128: ok, so perhaps they need to switch to another *dm then
<seb128> andrew_sayers, no
<seb128> andrew_sayers, benefits are: regular schedule aligned on GNOME, responsive upstream, video for jabber (and msn coming) desktop integration
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it could be adapted to use non-Gnome components. ef, it doesn't really need metacity as a WM, and the only reason it needs gnome-sesion is so it can specify where the autostart folder is
<chrisccoulson> ef -> eg
<pitti> a properly configured xdm shoudln't be too bad
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well it depends on gconf in any case now though for example
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but shoulnd't that part be in -bin?
<chrisccoulson> GDM and gnome-session-bin should already depend on gconf
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well just saying part of the GNOME technologies will be triggered in any case, I'm not sure what part xubuntu is happy to use or not
<seb128> ie does xubuntu use gconf or not?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - they're both linked against the gconf library
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm not sure. i'm not familiar enough with how xubuntu works
<andrew_sayers> seb128: surely those are reasons to replace Ekiga, not Pidgin?  Pidgin is cross-platform and has plugins, so picking one over the other will always cause regressions.
<chrisccoulson> for example, what do they have in the place of things like gnome-settings-daemon etc?
<seb128> andrew_sayers, msn video chat is not an ekiga thing no, ekiga is a softphone not an im client
<kklimonda> pitti: do you have a minute? wrt bug 379413 removing vmmouse_detect from mdetect.install will leave dangling vmmouse_detect.1.gz. Also debian has just released 0.5.2.2 so we could just make a sync and spare me further humiliation while I'm preparing another bad debdiff ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379413 in mdetect "Update mdetect to remove vmmouse_detect (will be in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse package instead)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379413
<pitti> so, xdm is magnitudes faster as well, it's just a little tricky to configure
<pitti> kklimonda: so vmmouse_detect.1.gz is shipped in a different package?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if i get some time this weekend, i might do some hacking and see if i can get GDM to load the session with xfce4-session and xfce4-wm
<seb128> andrew_sayers, anyway that discussion is pointless now, I explained the reasons several time by now
<pitti> kklimonda: sure, syncs are always the best way to fix stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> no guarantees though - i don't know how xfce works enough
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, check with Cody first before wasting workon it
<andrew_sayers> Okay, I still think this is a mistake, but it's clear you've made your mind up.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, the telepathy stack is much better integrated on the GNOME desktop and will allow lot of cool things pidgin will never do
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'll have a chat with him
<seb128> andrew_sayers, ie sharing your desktop over vnc with im contacts
<andrew_sayers> Actually, that's a good point that's still worth talking about.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, you focus on the IM client aspect apparently
<seb128> andrew_sayers, other team plan to integrate other desktop components with telepathy too
<andrew_sayers> Yes, I have no problem including Telepathy, so long as Empathy isn't the default IM client.
<seb128> andrew_sayers, if empathy is not the default you loose all the integration between IM and desktop
<seb128> andrew_sayers, it sharing vnc with contacts over IM will not work in pidgin it doesn't use telepathy
<seb128> ie
<seb128> same for sharing music with an IM contact from rhythmbox or banshee
<seb128> that only works if you IM talk to telepathy
<andrew_sayers> But how many users actually want to do that, compared to using plugins or using the same client across OSes?
<seb128> I'm not sure what are your real concerns about empathy as an IM
<seb128> what plugins do you think is used by lot of users?
<seb128> same clients across OSes, we should not limit yourself to that when we can do way better
<andrew_sayers> Well, my major point is that there are a lot of unknowns here.
<seb128> cross platform clients will not work as good as softwares integrated in your environment
<andrew_sayers> We don't know how important plugins are, we don't know what bugs Empathy has, and so on.
<seb128> pidgin is still available for those who want it
<andrew_sayers> It seems to me like waiting is still the prudent choice.
<seb128> by being prudent you don't move
<seb128> we need to get things moving so cool things can happen
<seb128> pidgin will still be there and users upgrading will still get it
<seb128> as said karmic is a technology change version
<seb128> we need that to put foundations for the coming lts
<seb128> if you don't want to run it don't run it
<seb128> jaunty is still there and supported and pidgin is still available
<andrew_sayers> Okay, so here's an example - say someone tries Ubuntu out for the first time.  They get started with Empathy, and it turns out that the log-deleting bug is still there, but only happens once every few weeks...
<andrew_sayers> So they try it for a while, then a few months later, they discover that they've been losing log files.
<seb128> well pidgin could have a bug deleting your logs tomorrow in the next version too
<seb128> that's life, sofwares have bugs
<andrew_sayers> True, but it's less likely, as it's been tested widely, for a very long time.
<seb128> well another reason to do go tesitng in karmic on empathy
<andrew_sayers> And there's no evidence of Pidgin losing logs at any time in the recent past.
<seb128> so issues are fixed before the next lts
<seb128> and you don't get a lts destroying your logs
<seb128> well, with your thinking we would never change anything
<seb128> we would stay put on known to be working softwares and versions
<seb128> as said karmic is a technology change version
<seb128> we will put disclaimers where required
<seb128> it's the user choice to run a non lts version then
<andrew_sayers> No, I would advocate making something the default when there's currently a feature-complete, well-maintained version in the current stable release.
<seb128> ok, I've enough discussed that you are not interested to listen to other people arguments anyway
<seb128> we did the mistake of switching to new technologies in a lts before
<seb128> we will not do it again if that's not really required
<andrew_sayers> I agree with that, and I would prefer to leave it until after the LTS.
<seb128> and not do it now would mean delaying after the lts, one year, when we have cool things ready that we want to distribute to users
<seb128> all your argument is based on the fact that we suck too much to get empathy issues sorted before karmic
<seb128> thanks for vouching for our team there
<seb128> but I'm of the advice that we will do a better job that you think
<andrew_sayers> I'm sorry if that's how I sounded, that's not what I was trying to say.
<seb128> we can re-discuss that after karmic if you want and see who was right
<seb128> we will put resources required to get empathy working correctly and not destroying your logs or datas
<seb128> if there is such issues around beta time and we thing the quality is not there we will roll back
<seb128> but until there we will give some good testing to empathy to know where we stand
<seb128> and help upstream getting the software rocking solid
<seb128> if there is some random plugin people need and is not in empathy they can still install pidgin
<seb128> we trade some of those features for better desktop integration, regular schedule, new cool features, etc
<andrew_sayers> Okay, well I wish you the best, I'm sorry if I gave the wrong impression, and I do appreciate all your work.  I won't bother you about this again.
<seb128> no problem, it's fine to ask questions
<seb128> it's just not as obvious as you seem to think
<seb128> we have been doing what you suggest for several cycles now
<seb128> but if you don't push something a bit harder you don't get work done
<seb128> same issues for the new gdm codebase
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you read my comment about gnome-games splitting before?
<andrew_sayers> Well, thanks for talking :)
<andrew_sayers> Bye bye.
<robert_ancell> seb128, which one?  I have read the bug reports you've replied to before.  I'm writing you and pitti an email with why I think it is a good idea
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, btw I still disagree with the gnome-games split so let's discuss that before you start on it
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, yes the irc comment, that's what's triggering the email :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, did we decide anything about bug #383256?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383256 in seahorse "seahorse no longer running after upgrade to karmic, no gpg agent available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383256
<robert_ancell> clocking off now, later all
<seb128> pitti, ie having seahorse-plugins not installed by default
<seb128> robert_ancell, 'night
<pitti> robert_ancell: good night!
<pitti> seb128: I thought you were okay with that as well? developers etc. can install that (or gnome-gpg, or whatnot)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I look forwards to your reply to the split. Gloves off, no holds barred ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ahah
<robert_ancell> cya pitti
<seb128> pitti, well, I'm not opposed to it, to be honest I've no strong opinion
<seb128> pitti, but that's the second surprised user comment I read about it since yesterday
<seb128> the first on was james_w yesterday
<pitti> we should release-note it, perhaps
<pitti> but I wonder why it gets removed on upgrades anyway? it's still in main
<pitti> ah, perhaps auto-dependency
<seb128> the autoremove will clean it I think
<seb128> brb
<geser> asac, superm1: I've added a debdiff for bug #399482 in case you're still interested to fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399482 in bluez "Upgrading from bluez 4.45-0ubuntu{1,2} to 4.45-0ubuntu3 or later fails" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399482
<pitti> uh, wontfix?
<pitti> this breaks everyone's upgrade?
<geser> only in karmic
<geser> but yes, many people using karmic seem to be affected (18 dupes already)
<mvo> I have it too
<asac> pitti: it was a 24h regression window
<pitti> asac: ah, only affects upgrades from -2?
<asac> pitti: so i said it was ok to wont fix it
<asac> pitti: 24h before ubuntu3 ubuntu1 was uploaded
<asac> right
<pitti> ok, as long as there's a way to unbreak everyone's desktop
 * pitti tries --force-depends -P and a reinstall
<pitti> argh, init script fails as well
 * pitti removes init script as well
<pitti> ok, that worked
<asac> pitti: so you catched this?
<asac> geser: if you want we can do something like that; but i think we should restrict it to the versions as suggested by maxb
<hyperair> i modified my initscript, regarding that.
<hyperair> added the || true part
<geser> asac: will update the prerm script with his suggestions
<Laney> should I not take this bluez upgrade then?
<Laney> ubuntu3
<hyperair> take it
<hyperair> but modify the initscript first
<hyperair> the reason the upgrade fails is because the initscript can't stop bluez.
<asac> Laney: depends what version you have
<Laney> ubuntu1
<hyperair> rather, it's not running, so you can't stop it.
<Laney> well I don't mind holding the version
<asac> Laney: which major version? the latest ubuntu1/ubuntu2 was just in for 24h
<Laney>   Installed: 4.45-0ubuntu1
<Laney>   Candidate: 4.45-0ubuntu3
<asac> yeah. that will break then.
<hyperair> can it even be fixed, i wonder?
<hyperair> the issue was that bluez's prerm script couldn't run properly, right?
<pitti> seb128: did you see the recent comments on bug 207072? apparently the nautilus patch was broken (it patches itself, not the source)
<asac> hyperair: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/399482/comments/20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207072 in gvfs "nautilus does not display samba shares for machines inside an ADS network." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207072
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399482 in bluez "Upgrading from bluez 4.45-0ubuntu{1,2} to 4.45-0ubuntu3 or later fails" [High,Won't fix]
<asac> i would think it might also work for already broken systems ;)
<seb128> pitti, yes, I've access to a hardy box now I will have a look before lunch
<hyperair> i see.
<Laney> forbid-version :cool:
<hyperair> Laney: just modify your initscript and let it update. it isn't that hard =\
<Laney> it's harder than waiting for the update
<hyperair> lazy ass
<geser> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29133899/bluez.debdiff
<Laney> pfft
<Laney> why would I deliberately walk into a problem?
<hyperair> hmm well then. time to RFS for gtk2-engines-aurora in debian
<geser> Laney: which version of bluez do you currently have installed?
<Laney> 4.45-0ubuntu1
<geser> Laney: then either wait for a fix (which might not even come, the bug is currently won't fix) or apply the work-around
<Laney> geser: I am doing
<Laney> see comment about forbid-version
<asac> geser: you verified path: u1 -> u3 (broken) -> u4 ?
<asac> geser: dont you mean "ge" ?
<asac> he you flipped order
<asac> ok
<geser> asac: no, "4.45-0ubuntu1" <= $2 <= "4.45-0ubuntu2" looks ok
<Laney> not ubuntu3?
<asac> good point.
<asac> ;)
<geser> Laney: 0u3 is fixed but doesn't catch the error from 0u{1,2}
<geser> asac: rerunning my upgrade checks with the new prerm, one moment
<asac> geser: what he means is 4.45-0ubuntu1" <= $2 <= "4.45-0ubuntu3"
<asac> assuming that u1 -> u3 (broken) -> u4  works
<geser> asac: as the upgrade fails -0u3 doesn't get installed but I'll check the version at this point
<asac> geser: yes. thats what i wondered about
<geser> asac: just checked, the version stays at -0u1
<asac> geser: ok i upload it then, ok?
<asac> 3 .. 2 ...
<seb128> 1!
<hyperair> 0!
<geser> asac: go
<asac> done
<asac> thx geser
<geser> my upgrade checks all succeeded
<geser> from the old working version to -0u4, as from the broken ones to -0u4 and from -0u3 to -0u4
 * Laney doesn't even have bluetooth ¬_¬
<Laney> oh it's pulled in by n-m
<maxb> I kind of want to call this bluez thing a test of whether you should be running karmic or not :-)
<maxb> --> post a duplicate bug == you fail!
<james_w> is anyone else getting too many tooltips from the pager?
<james_w> I move my mouse in, change desktop by clicking, then move the mouse out
<james_w> and I consistently get a tooltip left there until I mouseover it
<seb128> james_w, yes, there is a bug open about that since jaunty
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I guess it's a race condition?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> I've noticed it but not debugged
<james_w> ah, it happens on the task list as well
<seb128> james_w, bug #356702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356702 in libwnck "Jaunty: window switcher tooltips stick when they shouldn't" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356702
<james_w> thanks
 * seb128 fixes the title and grrrr at people specifying the version there
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, nautilus hardy uploaded
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup, will process
<seb128> waouh, didrocks took over the g-c-c update, good luck!
<pitti> another one?
<pitti> didn't we just get a new one yesterday?
<seb128> yes, that one from yesterday was being working for over a week
<seb128> and GNOME rolls new tarball every few weeks
<seb128> can I tell firefox to open webpages on the current workspace and not to add tabs to an instance on an another workspace?
<seb128> hum lunch is ready now
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: I heard it was quite a challenge, so, let's challenge it :)
<didrocks> seb128: have a good lunch!
<pitti> seb128: firefox -new-window http://ubuntu.com
<seb128> pitti, well that will always open a new one
<seb128> pitti, what I want is to add a tab if there is already a firefox on the workspace or open a new firefox there otherwise
<pitti> oh
<pitti> seb128: I don't know a way to get that
<seb128> ok
<seb128> the default behaviour is just weird
<seb128> you click on an url and you get a blinking task
 * Laney wonders if something has changed
<Laney> I've been not noticing new pidgin windows
<chrisccoulson> Laney - in jaunty or karmic?
<Laney> karmic
<chrisccoulson> that happens to me in jaunty all the time. not only with MSN, but someone tried to talk to me privately on IRC yesterday, and I was never notified of the new tab that appeared
<chrisccoulson> the messaging indicator had nothing in it at all
<Laney> I can't remember for the life of me what used to happen
<Laney> the messaging indicator is working fine, but I never notice the change in it
<Laney> there's been a few times in the past couple of days where I've been IMed and not noticed it fora ges
<chrisccoulson> ah. yeah, that is a problem. i do notice when the icon is different, but it is very hard to spot
<Laney> the new window gets raised on another workspace
<chrisccoulson> but in my case, if i leave my machine for 5 minutes, then come back, and someone started a conversation with me whilst i was away, i never get any indication of it
<Laney> maybe that's what's changed
<Laney> hm
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what specific steps trigger it. sometimes it works
<chrisccoulson> but often, it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here use the messaging indicator then?
<seb128> I don't
<Laney> I think I'll just put the blinking icon back
 * Laney wonders how
<seb128> how what?
<Laney> to get the pidgin notification icon back
<Laney> do I have to remove indicator-applet?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm starting to think i should go back to the old way. raising the buddy list is a pain with the indicator
<seb128> Laney, there is a preference option or you can remove the indicator applet from the config
<Laney> ah yes there it is
<Laney> oh I bet that's it
<Laney> it was on "only on unread messages" but I never saw it
<chrisccoulson> and my girlfriend didn't even know that pidgin could be raised from the indicator. she always raises it again from the application menu after she minimizes it
 * Laney tests
<seb128> yeah, opening the buddy list is annoying and non obvious
<chrisccoulson> open eveolution -> indicator appears -> open pidgin -> minimize pidgin, then there's no indication that pidgin was minimized to the indicator, and nothing to suggest that
<chrisccoulson> it's so non-discoverable
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks - i see you've taken the g-c-c update
<chrisccoulson> you'r brave ;)
 * seb128 kicks autotools
<seb128> ./configure: line 20268: `SHAVE_INIT(., enable)
<seb128> pitti, didn't you fix that the other day? or you just mixed the Makefile.am change in the autoreconf patch
<seb128> it's gnome-panel
<pitti> seb128: ah, might be that I accidentally put the .am change into 70_autoreconf indeed, sorry
<asac> SHAVE_INIT ... lol
<seb128> pitti, did you send the patch upstream? if not I will do that now
<pitti> seb128: I didn't
<seb128> ok, doing that now
<pitti> merci!
<pitti> so it is an actual bug in the Makefile.am then?
<pitti> I wonder how upstream generated their configure then
<seb128> well new autotools don't work correctly without that so I will send it as a "work with current autotools versions"
<asac> pitti: whats the most modern way to attach .crash information to existing bugs? i guess apport-collect doesnt do that?
<seb128> asac, you can't add informations to a bug and get those retraced, better to open a duplicate and close it once retraced
<pitti> asac: right, what seb128 said; file a new bug and dupe as appropriate
<asac> ok, so our wiki section is still up-to-date
<asac> (mozillateam)
<vuntz> seb128: no need to spam me with the SHAVE patch
<vuntz> seb128: the right fix is to use automake 1.11 ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, if you know about it you could have fixed it with 2.27.4
<seb128> vuntz, what is wrong with using "ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS = -I m4"?
<vuntz> seb128: you know that I hate packagers
<vuntz> :-)
<seb128> yeah I know
<seb128> shame you are one now :-p
<seb128> vuntz, still, why would "ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS = -I m4" be wrong?
<seb128> vuntz, that fixes the SHAVE_INIT issue
<vuntz> it's actually okay for gnome-panel
<vuntz> but for some other modules, the m4 dir is only used for shave and will disappear soon
<seb128> ok, so should I send you the patch or not? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, send it, I guess
<seb128> well it's weird that GNOME requires an automake version which is not in most distros yet
<vuntz> sad that I have to change my mind ;-)
<seb128> lol
<vuntz> you don't have automake 1.11?
<seb128> no, neither has debian
<vuntz> weird
<seb128> why?
<seb128> vuntz, the version is less than 2 months old
<vuntz> I just thought you had it
<didrocks> seb128: sorry for being silly, but what does this SHAVE_INIT autohell things do? (google was not my friend, there)
<seb128> didrocks, it's a build errror
<didrocks> seb128: SHAVE_INIT is an automake instruction, no?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, it's the shaving thing to not display every compiler line
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> but just "CC object.o" lines
<seb128> didrocks, see http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/NicerBuilds
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the link, reading it now.
<seb128> brb trying new gnome-panel version
<vuntz> tss
<vuntz> gnome-panel --replace
<vuntz> no need to log out
<vuntz> 14:40 < vuntz> tss
<vuntz> 14:41 < vuntz> gnome-panel --replace
<vuntz> 14:41 < vuntz> no need to log out
<seb128> vuntz, what GNOME version are you running?
<vuntz> seb128: right now? It's a mix of a bit everything that was available mid-june
<seb128> vuntz, what gnome-panel version on that?
<vuntz> 2.26.2 in what I have
<seb128> ok, you don't test tarballs you roll then ;-)
<seb128> since 2.26.3 alt-f<n> shortcuts are broken when using a transparent background
<seb128> I'm wondering if that's a side effect of a gtk change which arrived around the same time or something or due to gnome-panel
<seb128> I guess I will have to downgrade to 2.26.2 to try
<seb128> alt-f<n> as alt-f1 to open the applications menu and alt-f2 to run commands
<seb128> it works when you use the default solid background though that's weird
<asac> ouch. thats rogue. i think i upgraded to latest and now the applications menu is completely empty
<vuntz> seb128: I certainly test gnome-panel in jhbuild
 * asac killall gnome-panel
<asac>  its back.
<asac> seb128: ^^ known?
<seb128> asac, yeah, you updated to the buggy version from yesterday which renamed the .menus by error
<asac> hmm. maybe i should use the real archive and not a fast mirror
<seb128> asac, the update fix that and clean the wrong files but that leads to this issue until restart
<asac> seb128: ok so next update will have the same effect, right?
<seb128> asac, it's working now?
<asac> yes
<asac> i ran killall gnome-panel
<asac> and now all is back to normal
<asac> but still i had no entries before doing this restart
<seb128> asac, no, only people who will notice that are those who installed the buggy version which was available for some hours yesterday
<asac> interesting
<asac> i didnt upgrade yesterday i think
<asac> but have to check
<vuntz> seb128: but indeed, the alt+fn stuff is not working (not something I use all the time)
<seb128> vuntz, I use alt-f1 to open menus and alt-f2
<seb128> vuntz, it broke around the 2.26.3 time
<asac> Log started: 2009-07-14  21:20:27
<asac> Log started: 2009-07-16  12:18:04
<seb128> asac, grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg.log | grep gnome-panel?
<asac> so well. i guess 14th still counts as yesterday
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gnome-menus
<asac> 2009-07-14 13:00:51 upgrade gnome-menus 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 2.26.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> 2009-07-16 12:20:56 upgrade gnome-menus 2.26.2-0ubuntu1 2.27.4-0ubuntu1
<asac> so even on the first upgrade on 14th
<asac> so 2.26.2-0ubuntu1 was the broken one?
<seb128> yes
<asac> great. thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> it has been uploaded earlier that I though
<asac> ack
<asac> seems so
<seb128> anyway only people who had this version will notice the issue
<asac> i am even on a mirror that lacks behind like 3 hours i think
<asac> the story is consistent so all fine ;)
<seb128> vuntz, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588776
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588776 in general "running autoreconf breaks on SHAVE_INIT with current version" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> ccheney: is it true that openoffice.org-l10n needs xulrunner during build?
<asac> its somehow on my ffox 3.5 TODO list to move that to 1.9.1
<vuntz> seb128: feel free to commit, etc.
<seb128> vuntz, ok, thanks ;-)
<superm1> geser, thanks for that fix
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> will you be available in about 2.5 hours?
 * rickspencer3 has meetings for a while
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no problem, I will be there :)
<didrocks> (just ping me)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> vuntz, do you still commit change entries? or do you git log to build the ChangeLog at tarball time?
<seb128> vuntz, ok, ChangeLog explains that, ignore the question
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> hi vuntz!
<vuntz> hola rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> vuntz: did you get the feedback that you needed from the ad board at Desktop Summit?
<vuntz> yeah, was good feedback
<vuntz> and positive feedback :-)
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> vuntz: are you seeing more contributions to gnome 3 now that you have set a target date?
<vuntz> there's definitely more focus, and people are planning things to work well with the schedule
<rickspencer3> great
<ccheney> asac: well it needs it as much as openoffice.org itself does
<ccheney> asac: just fixing openoffice.org will fix openoffice.org-l10n as it is just a copy
<ccheney> asac: ooo-l10n is a copy of ooo with change of the package name to the changelog/control.in and regeneration of the control file
<asac> ccheney: wow. that sounds scary. so what should i do in the ppa where i stage als the ports in your opinion? just upload both?
<ccheney> asac: yea, upload the l10n making the changes i mentioned, it is documented in the ooo-l10n changelog as well
<asac> ccheney: cant i just bump the version in the oo-l10n and upload that?
<asac> its a no change upload
<ccheney> oh, i see, yea that should work fine
<ccheney> asac: ^, sorry i am a bit lagged i am in meetings all day
<asac> alrighty
<asac> hmm 76M diff
<asac> ccheney: is that about right?
<asac> for ooo
<seb128> didrocks, g-c-c 2.27.4.1 for you
<seb128> didrocks, they fixed a mistake in the tarball which made the previous version not build
<Laney> can versions.html link to all relevant changelogs?
<seb128> Laney, changelog?
<seb128> Laney, it doesn't list changelogs
<Laney> linking to them might be nice
<seb128> ah that's a feature suggestion
<Laney> ye
<seb128> right, patch welcome ;-)
<Laney> thought as much
<ccheney> asac: i think that sounds right
<ccheney> asac: somewhere in the 70-100MB range in any case
<ccheney> asac: depends on how many GSI files are in the ooo-build section
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson: you wanted to ask me something about gnome-control-center upstream?
<chrisccoulson> hey rodrigo_ - it was gnome-settings-daemon actually. are you still the person to speak too?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson: one of them, yes :)
<chrisccoulson> fantastic. i wouldn't mind someone reviewing a patch i wrote (if you have time, of course). i'll dig out the bug report number
<rodrigo_> ok
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ - the number is gnome bug #573980
<ubottu> Gnome bug 573980 in plugins "Low Disk Space warning doesn't suggest emptying the Trash if that will help" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573980
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson: it's a bit long to have a look now (busy with work), so just ping me later or tomorrow, please, and I'll review/test/commit if it's ok
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_ - no problem. Colin Walters left a comment yesterday, and I'll address that this evening
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<rodrigo_> yes, was going to ask you that, so yes please
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> didrocks: ping
<rickspencer3> didrocks: can you hop into #quickly when you are ready to discuss release management for quickly?
<rickspencer3> anyone else interested in quickly can surely hop in too
<rickspencer3> interesting gnome-shell variant proposed here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/A+Gnome-Shell+Variant?action=content&content=108332
<seb128> pedro_, those nautilus crashes, look to the stacktrace that's useful
<pedro_> seb128: just started to processing them, btw it's my idea or we are getting some more crashes related to the ubuntu-one client lately?
<seb128> pedro_, I've just reassigned a bunch of nautilus bugs to ubuntuone indeed, look to the stacktrace
<seb128> pedro_, when the crash is in libnautilus-ubuntuone.so
<pedro_> yeah
<seb128> it's an ubuntuone bug, I reassigning to ubuntuone-client
<seb128> reassign
<seb128> dobey, ^ ubuntuone-nautilus is crash land
<kklimonda> wasn't it fixed few days ago already?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but people might still be running an outdated version
<chrisccoulson> remember they might not get notified of a new update for up to 7 days as it isnt a security update
<chrisccoulson> so people will still be reporting duplicates from the old version
<chrisccoulson> (if its the same crash that i'm thinking of anyway)
<kklimonda> heh, another reason why the new update notification system need serious tweaking? Was package urgency considered as another factor that change notification delay? is it even possible to use it like that?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - no idea, i'm not involved with that, and i don't use the new system
<dobey> seb128: the non-file uri crash?
<seb128> dobey, dunno, I've not tried to look at the issue I've just reassigned to ubuntuone-client everything which crashed in libnautilus-ubuntuone.so
<dobey> seb128: ok, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: sorry for the mail spamming on distutils bug but it seems that launchpad has hard time with ajax & traditional status update at the same time
<pitti> didrocks: I know, many people (including myself) stumble over this
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: bug #400222?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400222 in launchpad "new status ajax menu let you change bugzilla watch status" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400222
<seb128> ups
<seb128> bug #400307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400307 in launchpad "dynamic status change doesn't update combos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400307
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed :)
<pitti> seb128: right, 400307 is it
<pitti> good night everyone
<tgpraveen2> hey now that empathy is default in karmic
<tgpraveen2> does it work with messaging indicator?
<tgpraveen2>  and also the appending of new messages to notify-osd notifications?
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: yes
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: yes to both?
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: sorry I didn't see the second part as I answered
<jcastro> tgpraveen2: the m-i support has a patch being prepared, I don't think it's in karmic yet though
<jcastro> I think it's in kenvandine's ppa though
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: so works with messaging indicator but not appending msgs in notfiy-osd?
<tgpraveen2> jcastro: and the notify-osd support?
<jcastro> no idea
<tgpraveen2> for appending to notifications
<tgpraveen2> ok
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: Just double checking now. Yes notify-osd work with salut/bonjour
<davmor2> not m-i yet though it still has it's own icon
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: u mean the way it works with pidgin that is the notification bubble is appended with new message as it arrives?
<davmor2> jcastro: do you know if anyone is introducing the 2.27.4 version on a ppa yet at all?
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: use the daily ppa
<tgpraveen2> of empathy
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: no it isn't doing extended currently yet I don't think
<jcastro> davmor2: no idea, I assume that it gets worked on the same time as the other gnome stuff
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: fresh announce for each mail but only while the window is closed
<davmor2> jcastro: ta :)
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: once the window is open the task button on the bottom bar flashes and notify-osd isn't used
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: hmm ok
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: It'll need work and I found another bug Yay ;)
<tgpraveen2> kenvandine: ping. will u do the work on adding appending messages to notfiy-osd bubbles for empathy. and will it be available in ur ppa?
<tgpraveen2> davmor2: what bug?
<davmor2> osd not being used when the window is open even when it is not the selected window
<davmor2> tgpraveen2: ie with firefox open and selected pidgin would use n-osd where as empathy uses it while it has no window open but once the chat window is open it only flashes on the bottom bar
<antileet> Hi folks, is this the place to get feedback on tools that might potentially help the ubuntu desktop user? If not where do I go for feedback on a tool I wrote.
<seb128> antileet, you can comment there on email the ubuntu-desktop list
<seb128> Zdra, cassidy: will the vnc sharing thing be in 2.28?
<antileet> seb128, okay. I'd written a tool earlier which I abandoned - http://code.google.com/p/diagnosis-helper/ I wanted to know if you guys think it'll be useful so I can continue work on it
<seb128> better to email the list maybe
<seb128> so you reach a higher number of people there
<antileet> seb128: Okay, I was hoping to get some realtime feedback here, I'll post to the list instead :) You folks keep up the fantastic work
 * rickspencer3-afk figured out how to do /nick with empathy
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3-afk - would you like to share? ;)
<chrisccoulson> (although, i have to admit - i didn't try to figure it out yet)
<Keybuk> walters: so, apparently it's impossible to build D-Bus 1.2.16 with --enable-tests on Ubuntu
<walters> Keybuk: pastebin?
<Keybuk> walters: on another machine, but basically issues with pthread_cond_var_wait_timeout not existing
<Keybuk> and I guess missing -lrt for clock_gettime as well
<Keybuk> I'm guessing it's depending on glibc 2.10 features ?
<walters> man, i told myself two days of dbus this week, at 4 now =/
<walters> anyways it's definitely possible the configure checks are wrong, let me look again
<walters> Keybuk: you want this stuff to work though, because I *believe* it will fix the problem case of suspend with active dbus calls
<walters> Keybuk: are your builders older?
<walters> old kernel, i mean
<Keybuk> walters: Ubuntu still has 2.9
<Keybuk> we haven't updated to 2.10 yet
<walters> speaking of libc, are you guys following the debian fork?
<Keybuk> walters: probably
<walters> alright, not sure if it matters here, probably not, just curious
<walters> Keybuk: if you can get me a configure+build output that would help a lot
<Keybuk> sure, building now
<Keybuk> walters: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/build.log
<Keybuk> that's on karmic
<Keybuk> on jaunty, you get more
<walters> interesting so it seems like the AC_TRY_COMPILE succeeded, but we failed to link
<walters> we should probably replace that with AC_TRY_LINK
<walters> Keybuk: i see -lpthread and -lrt in your log
<davmor2> Guys to use empathy's audio/video capabilities you need to set up the hardware in Sys->Prefs->Sound however in karmic this is missing from the menu options so how can this be done?  Or is this something that will remedied shortly?
<walters> oh hmm, in the test utils
<Keybuk> walters: right, in the wrong order though
<Keybuk> walters: libdbus-convenience.la doesn't declare a dep on them, so libtool won't get them in the right place in the linker line
<walters> Keybuk: yep, so we need a LIBADD for that
<walters> Keybuk: testing this patch now: http://fpaste.org/paste/18981
<walters> Keybuk: well it builds for me, but then again it did before (maybe bits of -lrt are in pthread in 2.10?)
<Keybuk> walters: entirely possible, yeah
<chrisccoulson> davmor2 - that shortcut was for the old sound capplet, which is deprecated upstream and pitti removed from g-c-c this week
<chrisccoulson> you tried installing gnome-volume-control-pulse? does that do what you want?
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I'll have a look thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> btw seb128 - whats happening with gnome-media this cycle? are we migrating to gnome-volume-control by default, or sticking with the mixer-applet and gst-mixer?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we are switching to pulse only, g-c-c has been changed and I was meant to drop the gnome-media split
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will do that tonight, did you want to do it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll have a look at it if i get the chance. but if i don't get it done tonight, then don't block on me - i've still got some other stuff to do first ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let me do it I've not so many things to do tonight and I want something easy, ie not too much thinking ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok. put your feet up for a bit ;)
<seb128> be back in 15 minutes or so
<chrisccoulson> i wish it would stop raining here
<didrocks> it will rain very soon (and in a hard way apparently) here.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, it's been raining quite heavy here
<chrisccoulson> and i have a leaking roof
<chrisccoulson> must sort it out this weekend ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, that's more important than a gnome-* patch :)
<didrocks> just fix your roof!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i'm not sure about that. the bit that's leaking doesn't cover anything important.
<chrisccoulson> and doing ubuntu stuff is more interesting ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: sure, I understand ^^
<didrocks> (and agree)
<chrisccoulson> what i should do really is pretend to be sick tomorrow and take the day off work, fix it during the day and then work on ubuntu from the afternoon like usual
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> hum, are you sure that you will fix it during the day and not rush on ubuntu? :)
<chrisccoulson> well, i can do a quick job on the roof so that it doesn't leak for a few weeks
<walters> Keybuk: gotta context switch for a bit, let me know about the patch
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i probably should have sent an e-mail out on the devel list yesterday about the gnome-session / consolekit issue and tell people they shouldn't upgrade consolekit without upgrading gnome-session
<didrocks> the new consolekit is incompatible with the previous gnome-session ?
<chrisccoulson> the new consolekit exposes a crash in the old gnome-session, which makes it crash as soon as you log in, and causes your whole session to stop working
<chrisccoulson> pitti held off uploading consolekit until i fixed gnome-session, and i assumed people would upgrade them both, but someone just reported a bug on LP saying they can't log in anymore after updating some packages
<didrocks> oh ok :/
<Keybuk> walters: will test tomorrow
<didrocks> so, yes, a mail is needed
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - it's probably a bit late now ;)
<didrocks> of pitti could have put a conflict: gnome-session << ?
<didrocks> (when you read that pitti, please, let me know why you didn't do that, as you are surely smarter than I :))
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it's worth adding conflicts like that due to transient bugs in the development release
<chrisccoulson> i could be wrong though ;)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: can you not do gnome-fix-my-roof patch :)
<didrocks> I'm not aware of that policy… that's clear that's extra uneeded bits
<chrisccoulson> davmor2 - i tried that. i struggled to get it to build, and when i did, it leaks even worse
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to run my roof through valgrind
 * chrisccoulson gets coat
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you know some good documentation for all this {console;policy;*}-kit things? I tried 2 monthes before to take a look at that and even packagekit seems not well documented
<didrocks> … or my google is broken :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure about that. i don't know how well the new policykit is documented
<chrisccoulson> probably not very well yet, i haven't looked though
<didrocks> I really don't know how pitti had be able to manage devicekit transition with so few documentation :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i'm not sure either
<chrisccoulson> wow, over 400 new bugs today
<didrocks> close the pipe :)
<chrisccoulson> are you nearly ready for the weekend didrocks?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: nearly ready for a "quickly developping" weekend ;)
<didrocks> and you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm always ready for the weekend on thursdays. i finish work at lunchtime on friday
<chrisccoulson> i'll be spending my weekend painting probably
<didrocks> cool!
<didrocks> time have my lunch. Not sure I will be back later. Have a good night!
<chrisccoulson> and you too. enjoy your lunch
<didrocks> s/lunch/dinner ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i did wonderl)(
<chrisccoulson> late lunch!
<didrocks> technically, I didn't have the time to take my lunch, so… :)
<chrisccoulson> i always make time for lunch ;)
<didrocks> hehe ;)
<pitti> didrocks: no conflict> I simply forgot; partial upgrades FTL :/
<pitti> didrocks: but if we'd do that for every glich we upload to karmic, we would collect them by the hundreds
<pitti> I don't think it's worth doing that
<pitti> bryce: hm, X keeps crashing durig gdm for me now; downgrading -intel from git20090716.a1e6abb5 to git20090715.b74bf3f9 fixed it
<pitti> where should I report that?
<bryce> hrm
<bryce> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bryce> or feel free to report it directly upstream at freedesktop.org
<pitti> ok, so xorg-edgers doesn't have any magic patches over them
<bryce> no, in fact they generally have patches removed (nothing major)
<pitti> nothing helpful in xorg.log, unfortunately
<bryce> gdm logs might have something
<pitti> :0-greeter.log.1 has lots and lots of warnings
<pitti> but they are pretty much the same after downgrade
<pitti> and mostly gtkish
<pitti> ok, will do tomorrow
<pitti> that was just supposed to be a quick mail check before bed time :)
<pitti> cu all!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you had any luck running gnome-shell?
<chrisccoulson> i just tried it for the first time and i get a screen full of garbage when i run it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, it works fine there in xephyr and normal use
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<seb128> you use the ppa version?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats the one
<seb128> in xephyr?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just running "gnome-shell -r" from my normal session
<seb128> if you run "gnome-shell" it will start in xephyr (if it's installed)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i'll try that instead
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get karmic on some real hardware this weekend
<seb128> is your video card and driver working for easy bling, ie compositing, opengl, etc
<chrisccoulson> the video driver works fine on my real desktop, but i'm currently running karmic in VMWare, which doesn't really support compositing
<seb128> I doubt gnome-shell will work without compositing and opengl working
<chrisccoulson> ah, that could be why i see the display corruption then
<seb128> there is no software rendering fallback you need bling to work to run it
<chrisccoulson> is there any plan for a fallback? or will we all have to have proper graphics hardware to run gnome 3?
<seb128> excellent question
<chrisccoulson> that's not good if there is no fallback :-/
<seb128> upstream opinion is that a fallback is not required in gnome-shell, by then they think videodrivers should be there
<seb128> we sort of disagree and that's why we don't plan to have gnome-shell in the default install before the coming lts
<seb128> or we need to find an acceptable fallback on old components
<seb128> anyway it's a pending issue and a concern but upstream opinion is that we can't lower on the lowest quality configurations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure that everyone will be running good graphics hardware. especially with people using virtualization and thin clients etc
<seb128> ie for a modern desktop experience you need modern hardware
<seb128> we have an open question on that, let's see how things turn
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it will be interesting
<chrisccoulson> i get the feeling that things perhaps haven't been thought through all that much ;)
<chrisccoulson> i could be wrong though
<seb128> the driver requirement?
<seb128> it has, that has been discussed for a while on the upstream list
<seb128> upstream's opinion is that you need modern hardware for a modern desktop experience
<chrisccoulson> i've probably got that discussion in my inbox somewhere. i really should get round to reading my emails more often
<seb128> they claim that any card shipped those 7 most recent years should be able to run bling and that drivers are becoming better at supporting recent cards
<seb128> which some people disagree on
<seb128> well they are not interested spending effort for fallback solutions anyway
<seb128> ie you have a setup not working with desktop effects you can keep using GNOME2
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think there will still be corner cases like the ones i've identified. i'm sure my 8800GTX card will be able to do the bling quite easily - but if i want to fire up a VM to do some work without breaking my main desktop, then i wouldnt be able to do that
<seb128> right, will be interesting to see how they deal with that
<chrisccoulson> of course, perhaps i'll be able to run virtualized hardware with hardware graphics acceleration at some point in the future
<chrisccoulson> that would be nice:)
<seb128> that was sort of their reply I think
<seb128> that the stack becomes better and that effects should work on thin clients, virtualization, etc too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be ideal
<seb128> that seems to be optimistic to say that we will be there in 1.5 cycle though
<chrisccoulson> i think so. but i think it is optimistic that gnome-shell could replace the existing components in the timeframes they are talking about too
 * TheMuso has a matrox G550 card here that is 6 years old and cannot do any bling, dispite having 32MB of video ram. Added to that, I've seen 32MB cards do bling quite ok, probably ATI or NVIDIA, but still possible.
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - i'll be glad for something that makes use of my video card. my card hardly gets used here ;)
<TheMuso> Hey seb128.
<chrisccoulson> and it takes up the space of two bays
<seb128> TheMuso, we have switched gnome-control-center and gnome-media to use the new GNOME sounds capplet now
<TheMuso> Yeah video cards are getting too big IMO.
<seb128> ie pulseaudio only
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i managed to get it running in xephyr
<seb128> just for information
<chrisccoulson> looks a bit rough around the edges though
<TheMuso> ok thanks for the heads up.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, interesting
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that is pretty strange
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Does it have a big heatsink on it?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - my graphics card is so long that it splits the top and bottom of my case completely in two, and stops the airflow
<chrisccoulson> so everything else in there cooks
<TheMuso> yep
<chrisccoulson> i also had to grind down some fins on my chipset heatsink to get it in
<TheMuso> Right. Its getting crazy with those stupidly big video cards.
<chrisccoulson> it reaches from the back of the case to my hard disk caddy, so i reckon it's probably just under 1ft in length
<TheMuso> Yeah, I've seen an 8800GTS about that size.
<chrisccoulson> it's crazy. i never thought that it wouldn't fit in my big case before i bought it
<TheMuso> Yeah one has to be careful when buying higher end PCI Express video cards these days.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - just to change the subject - you're an admin for ubuntu-universe-sponsors aren't you?
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Yes, would you like to be added? Whats your LP username?
<chrisccoulson> i would if you don't mind:) my username is chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<TheMuso> ok np
<TheMuso> Done.
<chrisccoulson> thank you:)
<TheMuso> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-17
<seb128> hey robert_ancell_
<seb128> 'night everybody
<Ampelbein> hi there. I could need some help with updating gnome-nettool to 2.27.4 . I can't get the Launchpad-Integration to work, no Menu items are added to the "help"-menu. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/gnome-nettool/packaging2.27.4 is my current progress. I also tried adding a name to the "help1" menu, but had no luck either.
<Ampelbein> Hope someone here can push me in the right direction.
<mac_v> Hi, is the FUSA being replaced by User-switch-applet in Karmic? or is the temporary switch due to the GDM2.26?
<TheMuso> mac_v: I believe its due to the new GDM.
<mac_v> TheMuso> so we'd switch to FUSA by the time of RC?
<TheMuso> mac_v: Not sure
<mac_v> ok... thanx, was just wondering , whether i had messed up FUSA... :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hello
<didrocks> pitti: that's correct. Thanks for the explanation :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell> hey seb128
<seb128> good morning there
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell, reading your email about gnome-games
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> I'm really not convinced that binary package inflation is a good thing
<seb128> it means the apt index becomes less managable over time
<robert_ancell> Isn't that a scalability issue for apt?
<seb128> too many entry, hard to work with list in package management tool, slower to download, etc
<seb128> extra work
<seb128> well it's rather than each description takes space
<seb128> and every apt-get update download the index
<robert_ancell> Well, in this case I'm proposing we'll only be distributing a subset of games
<seb128> and it makes the number of items in the package management tools
<seb128> I'm fine with that
<didrocks> hey seb128 & robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for sponsoring, again and again :)
<seb128> but I don't want to start splitting gnome-utils for each binary, and gnome-media and gnome-games, etc
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for updates again and again ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, if you look for tasks I've work for you
<robert_ancell> well I'm only interested in gnome-games as there is a good reason for splitting it now
<seb128> which one?
<robert_ancell> anyway, gtg, see you guys next week
<didrocks> seb128: fire up ;)
<seb128> ok, see you!
<seb128> have a nice week end
<didrocks> good night robert_ancell!
<seb128> didrocks, gobject-instrospection and clutter-0.9 to rebase on debian
<pitti> robert_ancell: have a good weekend!
<seb128> didrocks, kov added clutter-0.9 0.9.6 to pkg-gnome
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will do that between two quickly commit ;)
<seb128> it should be mostly a sync I looked at the diff yesterday
<seb128> though they did some different choices for the gobject-introspection
<seb128> so you might to merge that first
<seb128> owen rolled a mutter tarball too could be nice to try to get that in universe now
<seb128> I will try to get gjs in universe too
<pitti> btw, do we have anything in Ubuntu to talk to gobject-introspection-supporting libraries through Python?
<seb128> so gnome-shell can build
<pitti> I'd love to use libgudev from Python
<didrocks> ok, I will look at this
<seb128> pitti, I don't think so
<didrocks> seb128: I should ask huats how he collaborate in alioth to avoid doubling the effort
<pitti> that was formerly called "pybank", but was renamed or changed/merged or something
<seb128> didrocks, easy, ask for pkg-gnome membership on alioth
<didrocks> seb128: I think I will have to put more patch in debian bts before asking for membership
<seb128> didrocks, right, fair enough, or maintain a package directly in debian as huats do
<seb128> pitti, commented on the gdmsetup blueprint
<pitti> seb128: merci
<didrocks> seb128: just a question, do you follow a ML to see what has been commited to pkg-gnome or what is in debian experimental/NEW?
<seb128> didrocks, no, I'm on #gnome-debian in irc.gnome.org and the commit are displayed on the channel
<didrocks> oh, ok
<seb128> which is something which would be really cool to have there too but not sure if that's possible on launchpad
<didrocks> having every new uploaded package of "gnome category" or just "bzr commit" in ~ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> didrocks, commits
<seb128> so you know who is doing what
<seb128> and you have a sense of work getting done ;-)
<didrocks> it's probably possible with launchpadAPI, I can do it, but not within those few weeks, I think :)
<seb128> didrocks, well, polling on the server is not efficient, would be nice to have a trigger or a built in feature, but don't bother with that
<pitti> there, gdm down to 5 small patches, and no autoreconf
 * pitti puts down the patch cleanup axe
<seb128> james_w, ^ do you think if there is a way to have commit to the team vcs displayed on irc?
<seb128> pitti, speaking about gdm, look at http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gdm/log/
<pitti> seb128: I packaged a git snapshot
<seb128> pitti, \o/, the ping for patch review worked
<pitti> Ray fixed the session thingy
<seb128> yeah, I did talk to them on #gdm about that and patch review 2 days ago
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I got some responses and patches applied \o/
<seb128> pitti, IRC nagging is sometime useful ;-)
<seb128> I gave them so 7-8 bugzilla URLs with patches to review there
<seb128> and they have been nice enough to look at the list
<pitti> yay
<pitti> the patch stack is so much nicer now
<pitti> I really hate 81_initial_server_on_vt7.patch, it's a nasty hack
<seb128> 5 patches still seem a lot
<pitti> and 03_hide_system_users.patch is still being discussed, that should eventually go away, too
<pitti> the rest is reasonable
<pitti> we have two that could be forwarded
<pitti> I mean, I'll forward them, perhaps they could be applied upstream
<pitti>   * debian/patches/01_xrdb_nocpp.patch:
<pitti>     - call xrdb with the "nocpp" option (Ubuntu: #14268).
<pitti> hm, that bug reference is definitively wrong
<pitti> but it's clear enough what it does, I'll forward that one
<pitti> oh, heh, seems that's not even shipped any more
<seb128> pitti, it's not wrong
<seb128> pitti, that was just a bugzilla.ubuntu.com number
<seb128> pitti, bug #20507 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 20507 in gnome-session "should call xrdb with -nocpp" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20507
<pitti> oh, I see
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> pitti, I'm also not sure the -br change is still useful
<pitti> seb128: no, already killed that
<pitti> see gdm branch
<seb128> ok
<pitti> seb128: hm, we patch data/Xsession.in for xrdb, but ship our own debian/Xsession (which doesn't use xrdb at all)
<seb128> the default server would probably make sense upstream too as a configure option
<pitti> so either we should use upstream's variant and forward the patch, or drop the patch and keep our own script
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
<seb128> the directory workaround needs autotools work too
<seb128> I don't like to do autotools changes ;-)
<pitti> already settled
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure why we have your own Xsession script to be honest but I would tend to use debian had a reason
<seb128> not sure if the reason still stand though ...
<pitti> well, old gdm had a session type chooser
<seb128> the lazy way would be to keep using that since it works
<pitti> for failsafe, etc.
<pitti> seb128: I'm inclined to test the upstream one
<seb128> lowering delta is always good
<seb128> +1
<seb128> it's still early karmic
<pitti> right
 * pitti test-builds the current bzr state for now
<pitti> seb128: I'll look into the xsession script afterwards
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but current gdm doesn't even have a session type chooser, hasa it?
 * pitti can't find one
<seb128> it does
<seb128> you need to select an user
<pitti> right, I did; and then?
<seb128> at the bottom
<seb128> you have session and keyboard selectors
<pitti> I have language, keyboard, and a11y
<seb128> I've language keyboard and session
<seb128> as text entries
<pitti> weird
<seb128> session listing GNOME and fluxbox there
<seb128> you maybe have no other session than GNOME
<pitti> ah, but no failsafe, etc.?
<pitti> right, that could be it
<seb128> no, there is a bug open about that
<pitti> but an xterm session, etc. would be nice
<pitti> seb128: either way, since debian/Xsession presumably is from the old gdm, I'd rather use upstream's
<seb128> pitti, bug #399516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399516 in gdm "Missing "Run Xclient Script" option from gdm sessions menu (dup-of: 398300)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398300 in gdm "gdm ignores .xsession file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398300
<seb128> pitti, right, me too
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<pitti> WTH? build now fails with
<pitti> (gconftool-2:30958): GConf-WARNING **: Failed to load source "xml:merged:/home/martin/ubuntu/desktop-bzr/build-area/gdm-2.26.1+git20090717/debian/gdm//var/lib/gdm/.gconf.mandatory": Couldn't resolve address for configuration source: Bad address `xml:merged:/home/martin/ubuntu/desktop-bzr/build-area/gdm-2.26.1+git20090717/debian/gdm//var/lib/gdm/.gconf.mandatory': `+' is an invalid character in a
<pitti> configuration storage address
<pitti> **
<pitti> GConf:ERROR:gconftool.c:969:main: assertion failed: (err == NULL)
<pitti> oh, that's my version number, I see
<seb128> drop the +
<pitti> what does it have to do in a gconf tree anyway..
<seb128> pitti, ls /usr/share/xsessions
<pitti> seb128: right, just gnome.desktop
<seb128> pitti, having extra session is just a matter of dropping .desktops there
<seb128> we could easily add some in the debian directory to copy there for the options you listed before
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/399516/comments/1 also has a user session desktop example
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399516 in gdm "Missing "Run Xclient Script" option from gdm sessions menu (dup-of: 398300)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398300 in gdm "gdm ignores .xsession file" [Low,New]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 / pitti - i just saw your comment about the session issue being fixed in GDM now
<chrisccoulson> i still intend to write a patch for metacity to disable the dialog though. there's still quite a f ew applications that don't play nice
<pitti> seb128: right, sounds like a good idea; I'll add a failsafe one at least, and have a look at the two bugs you mentinoed
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, but wasn't it useful for something?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it should probably display it if you enabled session saving?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not really, other than annoying users.
<chrisccoulson> it only means that the window size / position won't be saved. and metacity will show the dialog regardless of whether you want to save the session or not
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it warrants a dialog every time you log out
<seb128> the dialog is displayed only when an application claim to register to the session but don't do it correctly no?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the dialog will be displayed for any application that doesn't tell the window manager its client ID - that basically means any application that doesn't connect to the session manager
<chrisccoulson> or any application that does connect but is buggy
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> eg, xterm, synaptic both trigger this dialog
<chrisccoulson> any proprietary application or non-native app will trigger it too
<seb128> I probably never close my session with lot of cluttering on screen
<chrisccoulson> every time you log out;)
<mvo> I guess synaptic does not do it because of gksu ?
<seb128> I'm too well behaved for that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - most likely, yes
<chrisccoulson> but i think a dialog is complete overkill for this. it should just be a warning in the users .xsession-errors
<chrisccoulson> if the user actually notices window positions are not restored after they save their session, they'll report bugs against those applications
<chrisccoulson> (i think)
<pitti> new gdm works great \o/
<chrisccoulson> fantastic:)
<james_w> seb128: ideally LP would have CIA integration or something
<seb128> pitti, rock on!
<seb128> james_w, there is no hackish way or receipe for that right now?
<james_w> you can do it client side with the bzr-cia plugin
<james_w> but it requires everyone to install and configure it
<james_w> or you could run a watcher on one machine
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> I was curious to know if some teams or channel already had something similar we could copy
<seb128> pitti, do you know if any karmic language pack update is scheduled?
<pitti> ArneGoetje: ^ ?
<pitti> seb128: no, I just read dpm's announcement that they are finally open now
<seb128> pitti, ok, I was not sure of who is in charge of those between dpm and ArneGoetje now
<dpm> pitti: seb128 ArneGoetje told me that the first langpack had started to be generated and would be released in a couple of days (the same which is stated in the announcement). ArneGoetje is currently in charge of them
<seb128> dpm, ok thanks
<lool> seb128: It looks like something broke gedit recently
<lool> process 13636: type array 97 not a basic type
<lool> process 13636: type array 97 not a basic type
<lool> ..
<lool> zsh: segmentation fault  gedit
<seb128> lool, did you reboot since you upgraded gvfs and dbus?
<lool> No
<seb128> that would be it
<lool> I'll do that then, thanks
<seb128> not sure what is going on
<seb128> but something doesn't work as expected after upgrade until dbus restart
<lool> It looks like the daemon and the lib disagree about gtype ids, but it means these are passing around gtype ids which would be nasty
<seb128> lool, I don't really understand what is going on and if the issue is rather gvfs or dbus but a restart fix it
<lool> seb128: Killing gvfsd wasn't enough, but once I had killed all gvfs processes it worked
<lool> It looks like we're missing a kill in an upgrade script
<seb128> weird, I'm pretty sure I had the issue after a session restart the other dya
<seb128> day
<lool> These were the processes I had before killing http://paste.ubuntu.com/220378/
<lool> (I had killed gvfsd stuff already)
<vuntz> seb128: isn't your gnome-menus bug an alacarte bug?
<vuntz> seb128: ie, what is it doing?
<seb128> vuntz, dunno
<seb128> vuntz, run alacarte, sudo touch /usr/share/applications/something
<seb128> vuntz, and your gnome-panel applications menu is empty
<seb128> alacarte and gmenu-simple-editor still work
<vuntz> err, no, works here?
<seb128> not a surprise you always deny having bugs in your code ;-)
<seb128> no? ;-)
<seb128> hum, I don't get the issue either now
<vuntz> see
<vuntz> that's not a valid bug :-)
<vuntz> (for those kind of bugs, it's basically impossible to know what's going on unless you attach the stuff from ~/.config/menus)
<asac> any decision on ephy+webkit yet?
 * asac sits in front of a failed build of the gecko stuff against 1.9.1 and wonders if he should really start looking at this
<seb128> vuntz, hum, I don't get it again now, annoying
<vuntz> 11:52 < vuntz> (for those kind of bugs, it's basically impossible to know what's going on unless you attach the stuff from ~/.config/menus)
<vuntz> seb128: and stop leaving when I talk to you ;-)
<asac> lol. thats seb128
<seb128> vuntz, I restarted my session to see if that makes a difference
<asac> he should start using screen + irssi at least ;)
<vuntz> asac: I definitely agree :-)
<seb128> vuntz, well I tried the steps and that emptied the menu so I though that was enough
<vuntz> asac: re ephy+webkit, decision will be taken during the next release team meeting upstream. That being said, the ephy team has definitely switched to webkit
<seb128> asac, I would use a proxy if we had one such service free somewhere
<asac> well. they have switched for two cycles now ;)
<vuntz> asac: sure, but they never released tarballs with webkit before. Now they do :-)
<asac> ah ok. so there is indeed improvement
<asac> when is the next release team meeting?
<asac> i want to get all ported before alpha4 cycle so if i know lets say shortly after alpha3 is out that would be good enough i guess
<seb128> the question is not really epiphany
<vuntz> asac: before end of july
<seb128> but rather to know if other desktop components will switch too
<asac> though if its like just 20% chance now that we get it i would start anyway
<asac> because i have the feeling that the ephy port might be a bit of a beast
<asac> seb128: yeah. but the other stuff is most likely easy to port (and most i already did)
<seb128> well the question is not to be easy or not
<seb128> is to know if we will ship the webkit versions
<seb128> I'm not going to ship code not flagged as ready by GNOME
<asac> then gnome should also review the state of their gecko epiphany
<asac> :)
<seb128> how is that revelant?
<asac> seb128: well. if they say that they dont go for webkit it practically means they have no browser for distros that want to do xul 1.9.1
<seb128> well, as said I don't really care about epiphany we have epiphany-webkit
<asac> imo that should be considered when deciding whether or not to allow webkit
<asac> ok
<seb128> that's rather other desktop components
<seb128> ie what we ship on the CD
<seb128> the issue with webkit is not to accept it, is to make sure that the webkit version has no major issue, they are blocking on webkit not be accessible right now for example
<seb128> vuntz, gnome-panel doesn't seem to pick some changes or that's gnome-menus ... did you drop the command line gmenu test tool?
<asac> fyi, people.ubuntu.com gets now redirected to people.canonical.com for me ;)
<seb128> asac, for me too
<vuntz> seb128: it's not installed anymore. Still in git
<asac> so seems people.ubuntu.com is getting closer to become open to community ... which is great!
<seb128> vuntz, when I hide or unhide gnomecc.desktop the panel doesn't pick the change dynamically
<vuntz> seb128: and it works in my jhbuild
<seb128> hum ok
 * seb128 stop bothering about gnome-menus
<vuntz> is there any weird patch for gnome-menus that you use? :-)
<seb128> vuntz, fix alt-f2 not working ;-)
<lool> vuntz: Hmm that broke recently for me as well; not sure whether it's related, but I installed a wine app a couple of weeks ago and got it in the menu immediately (new top level menu) but after installing another app last week I had to killall gnome-panel to see it
<seb128> vuntz, no weird patch in karmic no
<vuntz> seb128: I have no idea why it stopped working. I assume it's broken in compiz too?
<seb128> vuntz, yes
<seb128> I'm using compiz
<vuntz> lool: was it for a new app in this new top level menu?
<lool> vuntz: it was for a new app below this top level menu, actually a new submenu
<lool> (Wine > Programmes > Game X, Game Y etc.)
<vuntz> that could be a bug, yes. Can you file it?
<pitti> bryce: do you know whether the kernel team plans another kernel upload by alpha 3, which could pull drm-intel-next?
<pitti> bryce: (I guess you'll update the userspace bits by next Tuesday, so that a3 ships with the lastest intel drivers?)
<lool> vuntz: GNOME #588859
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588859 in general "Submenu doesn't appear in menus" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588859
<vuntz> lool: thanks
<bryce> pitti, no clue, I've probably got less insight into kernel team plans than you do
<pitti> bryce: ok, just wanted to know whether you already happened to hear about that; I'm happy to talk to them about it
<bryce> and yes, I plan to either get 2.8.0 in for A3 or if that's not released by then, at least an updated git snapshot
<pitti> bryce: the stuff needs to be in by next Tuesday for a3
<bryce> yep, I know
<bryce> pitti, 2.8.0 is scheduled for "Monday or Tuesday"
<pitti> hah, nice timing
<bryce> yeah :-/
 * bryce keeps fingers crossed, and goes to bed.
<Ampelbein> hi there. I could need some help with updating gnome-nettool to 2.27.4 . I can't get the Launchpad-Integration to work, no Menu items are added to the "help"-menu. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/gnome-nettool/packaging2.27.4 is my current progress. I also tried adding a name to the "help1" menu, but had no luck either.
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> I just upgraded from jaunty to karmic dev release
<SteveA> I'm logged into my gnome desktop.  alt+tab, the shortcut for expose, and switching desktops using the keyboard, isn't working
<SteveA> I can switch desktops using a mouse click
<SteveA> desktop effects are set to "normal", and animations etc. are working
<SteveA> alt+space to activate the window menu also does nothing
<SteveA> XF86AudioMute does work
<SteveA> seb128: hi, any ideas?
<SteveA> ctrl+alt+L works to lock the screen
<seb128> SteveA, hey, seems compiz is bugged, try asking mvo
<mvo> ha! I knew this answer ;)
<SteveA> hi mvo!
<mvo> hey SteveA
<mvo> SteveA: what is the output of "gconftool -g /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins" ?
<SteveA> steve@blixa:~$ gconftool -g /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<SteveA> [core,ccp,dbus,place,mousepoll,gnomecompat,move,resize,decoration,png,svg,imgjpeg,text,neg,video,wall,snap,animation,scale,scaleaddon,expo,staticswitcher,regex,resizeinfo,workarounds,ezoom,vpswitch,extrawm,fade,session]
<pitti> (just for the record, all of that works here)
<SteveA> hmm... is there some way I can reset it to defaults?
<pitti> there is
<pitti> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/
<pitti> but before you do that, perhaps get a backup of ~/.gconf, so that we can debug it further, if mvo wants to?
<SteveA> should I do this, or is there some debugging you want to do?
<seb128> gconftool --unset /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<seb128> Ampelbein, looking
<mvo> SteveA: hm, my initial idea was that gnomecompat might be missing, but that is there
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks. the problem for me comes in the change from libglade to gtkbuilder and I don't really know how to debug this.
<SteveA> so, I have made a tar file of .gconf/
<mvo> SteveA: what does "gconftool -g /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/next_key" have ?
<SteveA> and run the command:
<SteveA> gconftool --unset /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<SteveA> and logged out and back in
<SteveA> alt+tab + shifting desktops with the keyboard still does not work
<SteveA> steve@blixa:~$ gconftool -g /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/next_key
<SteveA> <Alt>Tab
<seb128> Ampelbein, your ui path is obviously wrong
<seb128> Ampelbein, there is no "menubar1" in the source
<seb128> ups, grepping in the wrong directory
<Ampelbein> seb128: huh?
<seb128> what is the issue exactly?
<mvo> SteveA: if you have a backup of .gconf you can run "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz/"
<Ampelbein> seb128: the menu items do not get added to the help menu
<seb128> Ampelbein, have you tried to make the path start with /ui/menubar...?
<SteveA> steve@blixa:~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz/
<SteveA> Failure during recursive unset of "/apps/compiz/": Bad key or directory name: "/apps/compiz/": Key/directory may not end with a slash '/'
<seb128> SteveA, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> done that.  no output.
<seb128> that's normal
<seb128> it did reset your config though
<seb128> works better now?
<SteveA> no change in the working of key combinations
<SteveA> do I need to log out first?
<seb128> compiz --replace
<seb128> Ampelbein, I've to go for lunch by try adding /ui that might be it
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'll try that
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks for looking
<seb128> you're welcome
<SteveA> seb128: done.  screen went crazy for a few seconds.  I now have 2 desktops rather than 6.  alt tab still does nothing.
<seb128> lunch bbl
<SteveA> I'll go for lunch too... meanwhile, I'll try a new user account
<mvo> SteveA: that is a bit mysterious, try the guest account
<SteveA> to see if it's a user config issue or a global issue
 * mvo nods
<seb128> mvo, no guest account in karmic
<mvo> wasn't that a gdm2 feature?
<pitti> I need to look into that
<pitti> but you can create a fresh user, test with that, and remove it again afterwards
<pitti> right, what SteveA said
<SteveA> using a different account works
<SteveA> so, it's something in the 'steve' user's configuration
<pitti> SteveA: as a first bisecting, I'd switch off desktop effects and try again
<pitti> if it's still there, I suspect gnome-settings-daemon; if that fixes it, probably compiz
<SteveA> with no desktop effects, alt+tab and desktop switcing work
<SteveA> I'm trying to switch "visual effects" back to "normal"
<SteveA> but I have a pop-up with a message "searching for available drivers..."
<SteveA> and a progress bar that is sweeping like a cylon and reading 0%
<pitti> yeah, that will take some seconds
<pitti> (known wart)
<SteveA> it's been 2 minutes already
<pitti> oh, that's not good then .. perhaps you could mail /var/log/jockey.log to me then?
<SteveA> pitti: it's in my home on rookery, jockey.log
<SteveA> oh, it's empty
<pitti> SteveA: does "ps aux|grep jockey-backend" show a process?
<SteveA> yes
<pitti> hm, so it got activated, but doesn't do anything
<pitti> sudo killall jockey-backend
<pitti> sudo /usr/share/jockey/jockey-backend --debug
<pitti> and in another terminal,
<pitti> jockey-gtk --list
<pitti> that should cause some debug stuff to appear from jockey-backend?
<SteveA> ok...
<SteveA> I have a "Application problem" window
<SteveA> telling me jockey-gtk closed unexpectedly
<pitti> ah, so it crashed then
<SteveA> and
<SteveA> steve@blixa:~$ sudo /usr/share/jockey-backend --debug
<SteveA> sudo: /usr/share/jockey-backend: command not found
<SteveA> oh, I missed a directory
<SteveA> ok.  I'm running jockey-backend --debug in one term
<SteveA> and jockey-gtk --list in another
<SteveA> no output from either
<pitti> meh
<pitti> so perhaps it crashed again then
<SteveA> and no new gtk windows I can see
<pitti> no, it's not supposed to spawn one
<SteveA> it doesn't respond to ^C in the term
<SteveA> I can kill it with 'kill'
<pitti> try ^\
<SteveA> oh wait
<SteveA> after a while, I get a python trackback
<SteveA> KeyboardInterrupt
<pitti> right, expected
<SteveA> in msg_reply_handler from dbus/connection.py
<pitti> something seems wrong in the d-bus communication
<SteveA> ^\ made it quit and dump core
<pitti> SteveA: you have i386 or amd64?
<pitti> (amd64 latest karmic here)
<pitti> seb128: you are on i386? does jockey currently work for you? or just hang like for StevenK?
<pitti> erm, SteveA
<SteveA>  /proc/cpuinfo says Intel Core2 CPU 1.20 GH
<SteveA> z
<pitti> uname -m
<SteveA> i686
<pitti> ok
<pitti> I doubt that it's an i386 specific problem, I guess it's something else, but worth checking
<pitti> SteveA: you got an apport crash before? could you please file it?
<pitti> perhaps that says something about what went wrong
<asac> wasnt there someone claiming today that he needed a restart to get dbus working again?
<SteveA> I just tried logging out as me, and in as a different user
<SteveA> the user that the alt_tab plus other keys works in
<SteveA> desktop effects was working.  I turned them off.
<SteveA> I turn them on, and I get the same problem with the progress bar
<SteveA> pitti: what apport command should I run?
<pitti> SteveA: oh, didn't you say it offered you to file the crash?
<pitti> if you cancelled that, either open /var/crash in nautilus and click on the .crash file
<pitti> or /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c /var/crash/foo.crash
<SteveA> pitti: nautilus crashes when I try to open it
<pitti> urgh
<SteveA> which may be an ubuntu one issue
<SteveA> as u1 appears to be broken here
<pitti> something is seriously screwed here
<SteveA> I'll uninstall that
<SteveA> probably old u1 pacakges from jaunty or something
<pitti> SteveA: I have the karmic ubuntuone as well, though
<pitti> SteveA: oh, the upgrade to karmic should have upgraded those as well?
<pitti> clicking on .crash works here
<pitti> oh, I lied, I don't have u1 installed right now
<pitti> indeed, 0.90.3+r63-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty is >> the karmic version
<SteveA> I'm restarting the laptop
<SteveA> after I uninstalled ubuntuone packages
<SteveA> will /var/crash stay around?
<pitti> yes
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> it's taking a long time to restart
<SteveA> I see the small ubuntu logo
<SteveA> and the red bar under it
<SteveA> about 1/10 of it is filled with light
<pitti> SteveA: oh, you didn't reboot after upgrading to karmic?
<SteveA> I did
<SteveA> now I'm rebooting again
<SteveA> except it is stuck
<pitti> does that behave differently than the first reboot?
<SteveA> yes
<pitti> usually the first couple of seconds are readahead
<SteveA> the first reboot was fine
<SteveA> this is minutes now
<pitti> SteveA: could you ctrl+alt+f1 and see whether there's messages there?
<SteveA> 19+0 records in
<pitti> if not, reboot with removing "quiet splash" from the kernel commands, and see where it hangs?
<SteveA> 19+0 records out
<pitti> hm, dd
<SteveA> kinit: name_to_dev_t(.... stuff)
<SteveA> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/byuuid/stuff
<pitti> all normal so far
<SteveA> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<SteveA> and now other stuff appeared
<SteveA> and it has booted
<pitti> init scripts, etc.?
<SteveA> it stopped after the last kinit message for a long time
<seb128> pitti, sorry was at lunch
<seb128> jockey-gtk displays a bouncing bar
<seb128> and then an empty dialog
<seb128> which I think is normal on my intel laptop config
<pitti> seb128: ok, works then
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<pitti> SteveA: so it took a while to boot, or still stuck?
<SteveA> it's now booted, and I logged in as 'steve'
<SteveA> I went to the Appearance preferences app
<SteveA> and chose "normal" visual effects
<SteveA> the "cylon" window bounced for about 30 secs
<SteveA> and then I got a dialog saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled [ok]"
<pitti> SteveA: which graphics card do you have?
<SteveA> which is odd, because I know they work with a fresh user account
<seb128> SteveA, we get a lot of nautilus crash due to u1 recently
<seb128> SteveA, try again, for some reason it works every second try there
<SteveA> 945
<SteveA> trying again...
<SteveA> no cylon window this time.  just the dialog that effects could not be enabled
<seb128> weird
<seb128> compiz --replace works?
<pitti> SteveA: I think I actually had that once as well
<Ampelbein> seb128: still no launchpad-menu items in gnome-nettool. I'll finish the update without lpi and let someone experienced look at this, ok?
<pitti> SteveA: seems like a weird bug in control-center/compiz, I worked around it by resetting the gconf key
<seb128> Ampelbein, did you commit your changes? I can have a look now
<SteveA> compiz --replace runs compiz
<SteveA> so I am now running compiz, and getting compositied graphics
<seb128> so it's a capplet bug
<SteveA> (and my alt_tab key doesn't do anything)
<SteveA> I kill compiz with ^C in the term I ran it in
<SteveA> and alt+tab works as expected
<Ampelbein> seb128: code is at lp:~amoog/gnome-nettool/packaging2.27.4
<pitti> seb128, SteveA, mvo: I can reproduce the capplet bug; enabling desktop effects starts compiz, then restarts metacity, and complains about not being able to start compiz
<SteveA> pitti: you still want the jockey crash report?
<pitti> but this seems entirely separate to your keyboarrd problems
<pitti> SteveA: sure
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I've been running into it too
<seb128> Ampelbein, ok, I've some other things to do now but I will have a look after that and let you updated
<Ampelbein> seb128: thanks
<mvo> pitti: are you debugging this now or shall I have a look (in some minutes when I'm finished with debugging a vte problem?)
<pitti> mvo: no idea about it, I'm afraid :(
<SteveA> pitti: jockey bug filed, bug 400638
<ubottu> Bug 400638 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/400638 is private
<pitti> seems to be some compiz gconf setting, I guess this needs to be bisected
<pitti> SteveA: thanks
<mvo> pitti: the capplet bug I mean (not the keyboard one) :)
<pitti> mvo: oh; can do
<pitti> mvo: (not right now, though, urgent requirement to get some lunch :) )
<mvo> heh :)
<didrocks> pitti: you only speak about data/**.py, you're not concerned about ui and desktop files which can be in this directory (don't know if it can interfere)?
<didrocks> (for bug #399324)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399324 in python-distutils-extra "do not calculate requirements for data/**.py" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399324
<Keybuk> walters: tested that patch when you're around?
<pitti> didrocks: so, 2.5 uploaded with that fix
<pitti> also to my ppa
<pitti> didrocks: hm, *.desktop is an interesting conflict, indeed
<pitti> anyway, lunch! now! really!
<pitti> bbl
<didrocks> pitti: have a good lunch!
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> pitti: when you will be back, they will be desktop and .ui file (what do you do on .ui file, btw?). I reckon that you move desktop file ready to install .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<SteveA> pitti, mvo: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/0a0215fcd93a797c/856acfb0ef8c3c5c?lnk=raot
<SteveA> ok, this is really weird
<SteveA> if I hold down MOD4 while doing alt+tab, it works as expected
<SteveA> that's the windows key
<SteveA> hi seb
<mvo> SteveA: oh, that is indeed odd
<SteveA> I found something really interesting about this keyboard shortcut problem
<SteveA> so, I can do alt+f1, and I just get a control code in my terminal
<SteveA> 3P
<SteveA> but alt+mod4+f1 opens the applications menu in the panel, as expected
<SteveA> how weird is that
<SteveA> it's the same problem being reported by the debian user I linked to
<seb128> what is the issue now?
<seb128> is alt-tab still broken for you?
<SteveA> yes, just as described here: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/0a0215fcd93a797c/856acfb0ef8c3c5c?lnk=raot
<SteveA> but, oddly, it works if I hold down the windows key (mod4) also
<SteveA> same for a bunch of other shortcuts that involve the alt modifier
<SteveA> is there a reasonable way to do a diff of gconf settings?
<mvo> SteveA: do you have anything in your keyboard layout options that might looks odd?
<mvo> gnome-keyboard-preferences
<mvo> layouts/layout options
<pitti> SteveA: "gconftool -R /" is a complete, diff'able dump
<SteveA> mvo: my keyboard layout is a standard USA
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> alt is mapped to right win...
<SteveA> I reset the keyboard layout options to the defaults
<SteveA> and now I can't use the workaround I found of holding down the windows key as well as Alt
<SteveA> the only setting that allows this workaround is "Alt is mapped to Right Win, Super to Menu"
<pitti> didrocks: right now, data/*.ui is shipped literally, in /usr/share/<project> (i. e. "data" is stronger than "*.ui")
<pitti> didrocks: so that part should work for you
<pitti> didrocks: I'm actually not entirely sure what happens with data/*.desktop.in
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Morning seb128
<pitti> didrocks: however, I just noticed that the lastest update fixed the test suite's test case, but not actually the quickly tree; reiterating then
<pitti> hey tedg, how's things?
<tedg> pitti: Going okay.  I had set a bazaar command to run most of yesterday and through the night, to have it fail this morning :(
<didrocks> pitti: oh? strange. The update you've done seems fine (I just gave a look at your bzr branch). so, as an extra bonus and if you have some time, you can try to add a dummy .desktop file in data/templates/ubuntu-project/ :)
<didrocks> pitti: out of curiousity, what do you do for .ui for file which are not in data/ directory?
<pitti> didrocks: just install into /usr/share/<project>/
<pitti> right, I should document that in the docstring, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: well, for gtkbuilder, anyway (Qt *.ui files need special treatment and compiling)
<didrocks> pitti: oh ok, no special treatment added for ui file using gtkbuilder. distutils just makes something for Qt *.ui files
<pitti> didrocks: so gtk/foo.ui and data/foo.ui are actually identical :)
<didrocks> understood :)
<didrocks> but yes, documentation on what is done on each type of file can be great :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> boy, is my computer in a world of hurt
<seb128> oh?
<rickspencer3> after upgrading last night, gnome-panel is totally busted :/
<rickspencer3> I can
<rickspencer3> 't run apps or anything
 * rickspencer3 tries upgrading again
<seb128> or anything?
<seb128> ie the menu is broken?
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> I can't click on anything in the panel, can't create a launcher on the desktop
<seb128> empty? or running applications doesn't work?
<seb128> weird
<rickspencer3> well, the icons display, but I can't click on them
<rickspencer3> when I switch to VT1 and back to VT7, the icons don
<rickspencer3> t repain
<rickspencer3> t
<rickspencer3> *sigh* had to type on this little keyboard
<rickspencer3> fortunately, I've been using U1, so it won
<rickspencer3> t be hard to just reinstall if I need to
<SteveA> seb128: ok, here's something really weird
<seb128> weird, do you get the same issue with an another user?
<SteveA> seb128: when I make alt-tab work to switch windows, using alt+win+tab...
<SteveA> seb128: I actually see two slightly different window switching effects overlayed
<SteveA> it's like there are two window-switching plugins competing to use alt-tab
<seb128> mvo, ^ any idea?
<mvo> yeah, the win+alt-tab is bound to one of the fancier switchers by default
<SteveA> I have two windows open.  one of the overlaid switchers displays a selector 2 windows wide
<SteveA> the other 3 windows wide
<SteveA> both run at the same time when I do win+alt-tab
<mvo> hm, no - at least not on my system
<rickspencer3> seb128: yes, the issue effects other users as well
<rickspencer3> perhaps I should reinstall gnome-panel?
<seb128> SteveA, seems you have some weird keyboard config for your user, not sure where
<seb128> rickspencer3, I doubt it's gnome-panel if you get the issue on the background too
<seb128> rickspencer3, and reinstalling usually don't make any difference under linux, I doubt you have a file corruption leading to that
<rickspencer3> seb128: well, the background works, in that I can browse my external HD which shows up there
<seb128> "can't create a launcher on the desktop"
<seb128> what happen when you try?
<rickspencer3> seb128: well, sometimes I find that reinstalling fixes configuration problems that I've created by installing ppas and such
<rickspencer3> when I try to create a launcher, there is simply no system response
<seb128> rickspencer3, packages don't touch user configuration, and I doubt you got a gnome-panel ppa version
<rickspencer3> true
<seb128> rickspencer3, can you open a command line?
<pitti> rickspencer3: hey
<rickspencer3> seb128: I can use VT1, if that's what you mea
<rickspencer3> n
<pitti> rickspencer3: could it be that you caught the latest consolekit without the latest gnome-session? I had symptoms like that
<seb128> pitti, why would that lead to a broken gnome-panel? (just being curious)
<pitti> seb128: I don't know, the broken gnome-session broke pretty much everything
<pitti> including the panel
<seb128> rickspencer3, try dist-upgrading again to make sure you are  uptodate
<pitti> probably the processes hung on trying to register to the session or whathnot
<seb128> pitti, yeah, could be
<rickspencer3> pitti: would I be able to tell from the version numbers?
<pitti> rickspencer3: 2.26.2-x was broken until 2.26.2-1ubuntu3
<rickspencer3> so for gnome session I have 2.26.1-1ubuntu2
<pitti> that's the broken one
<pitti> ubuntu3 should fix everything
<rickspencer3> tasty
<pitti> I just wonder how you ended up with the new consolekit and the old gnome-session
<pitti> since CK was uploaded 12 hours after gnome-session
<rickspencer3> for console kit I have 0.3.0-2ubuntu6
<pitti> right, that's the latest one
<rickspencer3> they only thing I'm doing that is odd is running grub 2
<pitti> so, dist-upgrade and restart, that shold do it
<seb128> rickspencer3, you might also be using an odd mirror ;-)
 * rickspencer3 distipgrades
<rickspencer3> I didn't think to dist-upgrade
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, FYI, I'm going to manage alpha-3 next week, since both Steve and Colin are at debconf
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> pitti: thanks, that means I can push all my pet projects in at the last minute, right?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-session should probably have a versionned depends too?
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you have some "convincing" arguments :)
<pitti> seb128: well, it breaks with a specific CK version, and it's due to a bug in a specific gnome-session version
<pitti> combinations with older versions work as wel
<seb128> ok
<pitti> so I considered it just a bug in 1ubuntu1 and 1ubuntu2
<pitti> (which it is, really)
<seb128> yeah, transitional bugs during karmic course are ok
<rickspencer3> anyway, only users of the unstable development release have any chance of seeing this issue
<seb128> the gnome-menus merge mistake was the same
<rickspencer3> and most of them are probably smarter than me, and will try a dist-upgrade
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> seb128: I wouldn't like to add 100 Breaks: for those transitional things, they'd clutter the dependencies a lot
<seb128> pitti, right, if that doesn't bit jaunty upgrades no need
<pitti> rickspencer3: welcome to karmic :)
<seb128> bite
<pitti> right
<pitti> rickspencer3: at least you can now sleep again, seeing that karmic actually changes instead of just keeping working eternally :-P
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> honestly, that's what I was thinking last night
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I see the flaw
<didrocks> pitti: nice \o/ Seems I will have a working distutils-extra this week-end to play with it :)
<pitti> didrocks: this time I'll really check it with your branch, promised
<pitti> didrocks: hah, reproduced it in my test suite now
<pitti> I only guarded against modules, not packages
<seb128> can somebody with a license clue tell me what license is http://paste.ubuntu.com/220535/ so I can write the copyright correctly? ;-)
<seb128> and what license text I need in the tarball
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for testing with my branch ;)
<pitti> seb128: looks BSDish
<pitti> seb128: ah, it's MIT
<pitti> seb128: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
<pitti> seb128: but, like BSD, just copy the entire thing, it's short enough
<rickspencer3> pitti: seb128: fyi dist-upgrade of course fixed it
<pitti> rickspencer3: *phew*
<seb128> rickspencer3, ;-)
<pitti> so, no Friday-midnight working to fix the boss' machine
<seb128> pitti, and do I need to GPL, LGPL or anything for the exceptions?
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> like I would do that
<rickspencer3> :/
<pitti> seb128: exceptions?
<seb128> pitti, the
<seb128> "The following files contain code from Mozilla which
<seb128> is triple licensed under MPL1.1/LGPLv2+/GPLv2+:
<seb128> The console module (modules/console.c)
<seb128> Stack printer (gjs/stack.c)"
<seb128> pitti, at the bottom
<seb128> pitti, of the COPYING
<pitti> seb128: IMHO, pointing to LGPL (as the most permissive of those) should be eonugh
<seb128> pitti, which means I need a LGPL copy in the source?
<pitti> seb128: well, any of MPL/GPL/LGPL, yes
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> though upstream let the license choice
<seb128> so should they be shipped one of those in the tarball?
<seb128> all of those?
<seb128> should we ship one in the diff.gz?
<seb128> sorry about the questions, but licensing is not really my thing ...
<pitti> no, needs to be in orig.tar.gz
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> upstream let the choice, they should distribute one, all?
<pitti> if I were to source NEW this, I'd require that any is in the orig.tar.gz; don't particuarly care which one
<pitti> they should distribute at least one IMHO
<seb128> ok, I will contact them about that, thanks
<pitti> you can repack the orig.tar.gz to add one, and file a bug upstream
<pitti> (not necessary to block on it)
<seb128> right
<seb128> will do that
<mac_v> pitti> hi... you have marked this bug 395299 as a wishlist , will it be done by karmic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395299 in gdm "gdm 2.26 has no graphical configuration tool" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395299
<mac_v> or expected to be done?
<seb128> mac_v, see the blueprint associated to the bug
<seb128> mac_v, ie most recent comment
 * mac_v looks
<pitti> mac_v: yes, very likely
<SteveA> ok, I have disabled switch_windows under metacity/global_keybindings in gconf-editor, and I have just one window switcher running now
<mac_v> \o/
<SteveA> it's still using the wrong keys though
<seb128> mac_v, upstream doesn't want a gdmsetup though
<seb128> mac_v, what option do you miss out of autologin?
<pitti> "about me" is quite a strange place for it, but if they want that, and no gdmsetup, *shrug*, WFM
<seb128> pitti, I don't think they specialled argued it should be there, but do you have a better suggestion?
<pitti> well, personally I'd prefer something in gdm itself
<pitti> like, in the greeter
<seb128> I would like suggestion from the design team there
<mac_v> seb128> i miss the autologin itself , not sure if this is related, the FUSA has been replaced by User-switch-Applet , i had asked earlier and was told this switch was due to the gdm ..
<mac_v> IMO FUSA is better
<pitti> didrocks: ok, works beautifully with your tree now
<mac_v> seb128> also not having an auto login almost spoils the karmic's fast boot work
<seb128> sorry got to restart my session
<seb128> mac_v, autologin is really orthogonal to boot speed
<seb128> mac_v, it's the speed to reach gdm and the speed from gdm to desktop
<mac_v> yeah...thats y i said "almost"
<pitti> didrocks: so, data/foo.desktop is similar, "data/" wins over ".desktop"
<pitti> didrocks: erm, .desktop.in I mean
<seb128> mac_v, well that's not the right argumentation way to convince people
<pitti> (*.desktop is not magic at all)
<seb128> mac_v, anyway, what option do you need out of autologin?
<mac_v> seb128> since in 9.04 there is no wait , now we have to wait, that small wait negates the good work done
<mac_v>  i miss the autologin itself , not sure if this is related, the FUSA has been replaced by User-switch-Applet , i had asked earlier and was told this switch was due to the gdm ..
<seb128> mac_v, autologin is still there, it's kept on upgrade and an option on new installs
<didrocks> pitti: perfect. What do you normally do to .destkop.in (for those which are not in data/), for the record?
<seb128> mac_v, tedg is working on updating fusa
<mac_v> seb128> oh....ok. didnt realize that.
<pitti> didrocks: run intltool-merge to merge translations from po/, and install into /usr/share/applications, or /usr/share/autostart if "autostart" is anywhere in the path
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice :)
<didrocks> pitti: can you put the new version it in your jaunty ppa, please?
<seb128> mac_v, anyway the question about options stand ;-) upstream wants to integrate auto-login and background selection in GNOME
<pitti> didrocks: will do, sure
 * didrocks hugs pitti 
<SteveA> seb128: fixed the weird alt behaviour
<pitti> didrocks: still adding documentatino
<seb128> mac_v, I'm wondering if there is other option users need
<seb128> SteveA, how?
<pitti> didrocks: if you are eager to try, get lp:~python-distutils-extra-hackers/python-distutils-extra/debian, debuild -us -uc -b, install, and go
<SteveA> seb128: I had to disable the keyboard layout option for "alt is mapped to right win, super to menu", and return that "alt/win key behaviour" to "default"
<didrocks> pitti: I'm at my company on a windows desktop right now. But I will do it in a few hours, at home :)
<SteveA> seb128: then I had to log out and log back in before it would fix the alt-tab (and alt-other things) behaviour
<seb128> SteveA, ok, seems an xorg keyboard issue
<SteveA> I could reproduce the problem by logging into a fresh user, and establishing that with compiz running, alt-tab works fine
<SteveA> seb128: then, selecting that keyboard layout option, and finding that alt-tab no longer works, but alt+win-tab works
<pitti> didrocks: ah, it'll be on the mirrors by then
<SteveA> seb128: then, setting it back to "default" makes alt-tab work again
<pitti> didrocks: you shuold bump the auto requirement to >= 2.6
<didrocks> pitti: yes, will do.
<mac_v> seb128> almost forgot... the graphical session selection thats something a lot of users will miss
<pitti> seb128: hm, is it just me, or did the gpg agent broke today?
<seb128> mac_v, it's there on the login screen
<seb128> pitti, wfm but I didn't upgrade since lunch
<pitti> already in the morning
<pitti> nevermind for now
<seb128> pitti, but I'm using seahorse-plugins not gpg-agent
<pitti> so do I
<pitti> that's what I mean
<pitti> ssh works fine
<mac_v> i dont see it now...
<seb128> ssh is gnome-keyring
<seb128> mac_v, you probably don't have several session available
<seb128> mac_v, ls /usr/share/xsessions
<mac_v> previously the fail safe  was always available, that helped
<seb128> mac_v, are you running the current gdm from today?
<seb128> mac_v, that has been fixed in the version pitti uploaded today
<SteveA> so, I switched to karmic today.  I don't like how my full name is advertised in bold letters top-right to anyone looking over my shoulder.
<SteveA> is there a way to turn that off, but still get the functionality of that part of the panel?
<pitti> SteveA: our previous fusa applet is being ported to new gdm
<mac_v> seb128> ah... updated yesterday... will check again after today's update...
<pitti> SteveA: so that should get fixed eventually
<mac_v> thanx
<pitti> didrocks: ok, 2.6 released to sid, karmic, jaunty PPA, and upstream; have fun
<didrocks> thanks pitti \o/
<seb128> gjs upload to universe now, let's see if it gets accepted ;-)
<seb128> lool, do you remember why you added use-default-python-path to gnome-menus?
<seb128> lool, there is no bug reference in the changelog and the issue is not clear to me
<dobey> pitti, seb128: if i want to push an upgrade for a package in karmic, do i just upload to revu again?
<seb128> dobey, no, open a bug and subscribe the sponsor team to it
<seb128> ubuntu-universe-sponsors if that's an universe package
<dobey> they are main packages
<seb128> and add the debdiff or the tarball and diff.gz if that's a new version
<pitti> dobey: are you using bzr nowadays? (that speeds up sponsoring a lot)
<seb128> ubuntu-main-sponsors then
<dobey> pitti: yeah
<SteveA> seb128: should I report this weird alt-key behaviour somewhere?
<seb128> SteveA, yes, that's a bug, I doubt anybody will look at it though, we don't have keyboard issue experts
<seb128> the gnome capplet only set xorg issue
<seb128> if you open a bug do it on xkeyboard-config
<SteveA> at least others will be able to find the issue in launchpad there
<SteveA> and thus on google
<pitti> (or report it upstream directly)
<SteveA> steve@blixa:~$ ubuntu-bug xkeyboard-config
<SteveA> says xkeyboard-config does not exist
<seb128> pitti, apport doesn't take source package names?
<pitti> seb128: you mean xkb-data?
<seb128> SteveA, xkb-data is the binary
<pitti> seb128: no, binary packages
<seb128> pitti, ok, I though that both were working
<pitti> seb128: well, source packages don't get installed, so you can't get their version, check package consistency, conffiles, binary-package hooks, etc.
<seb128> pitti, indeed, fair enough
<seb128> I usually use the source when I know the issue is in the source and not a binary one
<seb128> but better to get infos about depends etc anyway
<rickspencer3_> seb128: any thoughts regarding why an audio cd is not showing up on my desktop?
<seb128> rickspencer3_, is it listed in the computer view or gvfs-mount -li?
<rickspencer3_> yikes
<rickspencer3_> computer view makes nautilus crash!
<rickspencer3_> Places -> Computer = nautilus crash
<seb128> I bet it's another of those nautilus crashes due to ubuntuone-client
<seb128> can you remove it and see if nautilus still crash?
<seb128> it seems to turn nautilus in crash land, 80% of the crashes we get on nautilus are due to it
<rickspencer3_> you mean apt-get remove?
<seb128> yes, or mv the .so on the side
<seb128> dpkg -L ubuntuone-client | grep nautilus
<rickspencer3_> nothing
<seb128> rickspencer3_, dpkg -S ubuntuone | grep nautil?
<rickspencer3_> well ... I just apt-get removed it
<seb128> ok
 * rickspencer3_ logs out
<seb128> rickspencer3_, no need, just restart nautilus
 * seb128 teaches nautilus --quit to rickspencer3_
<dobey> pitti: so now that we have source package branches, what should we do with them exactly?
<rickspencer3_> seb128: well .. I had already "restarted" nautilus by crashing it again
<seb128> rickspencer3_, still crashing?
<rickspencer3_> so thought to log out/log in to make sure something else wasn't still running
<rickspencer3_> nope
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I would tend to say it's the same bug we get crash duplicates every day about
<rickspencer3_> but my dvd drive is now called "Generic Multi Card" ;)
<dobey> seb128: it is
<seb128> rickspencer3_, iz pitti bog
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3_, devkit-disks --show-info <device>
<seb128> it's probably listed somewhere there
<dobey> seb128: i made a tarball release yesterday. we could get it uploaded to karmic today if possible, or we can wait for the 0.91.0 release I'll do on Tuesday if you prefer
<pitti> seb128, rickspencer3_: ubuntuone-client-gnome has the nautilus extension
<seb128> dobey, I don't know how stable the versions are, what are the changes, etc
<pitti> dobey: for now they are pretty much "read only", I don't think it's clear what to do with them commit-wise yet (james_w would know better)
<seb128> dobey, so basically it's your call
<james_w> you can push to ~dobey/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-*/branch-name at your will
<dobey> seb128: well, 0.90.4 is pretty stable. and it would solve the nautilus crash, and stop all the dups from rolling in :)
<james_w> we're working on code so that the sponsor can merge that to the official branches
<Laney> seb128: what do you want to do about tomboy now?
<dobey> james_w: we have them under ~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-*/karmic and i've been managing the packaging in them
<james_w> that's perfect
<james_w> you can "propose merge" from those branches to the official branches if you like
<dobey> seb128: but if it will take until tuesday to get uploaded, we might as well just wait for 0.91.0
<james_w> but until this job is finished it will claim that it is merging too much
<seb128> Laney, let pitti and jcastro argue and go back to what lool was working on, ie backport the change
<james_w> so I'd wait for a little while until we've closed the loop
<lool> Hmm?
<Laney> ok
<pitti> Laney: why not just backport the fix? seems easy enough?
<dobey> james_w: hrmm. well, these aren't branches off the "official" branches... so i'm not sure how that would work
<Laney> pitti: That's what we did but apparently jcastro had some agreement with upstream
<Laney> I don't know the details
<lool> seb128:     - New patch, 21_default-python-in-shebang, fixes shebang of
<lool>       gmenu-simple-editor to use the default Python version.
<seb128> lool, not this one
<lool> seb128: I guess it was using python2.x explicitely instead of "python"
<lool> Oh
<james_w> dobey: we might be able to make them official, depending on whether they are suitable in terms of layout and history
<pitti> Laney: well, so I heard, but it still doesn't fit SRU criteria
<Laney> sure
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<Laney> just did what I was asked
<mac_v> seb128> yup.. sessions are fixed ... thanx pitti
<seb128> jcastro, no tomboy stable update for you
<james_w> dobey: I'll try and remember to discuss that with you once we are ready to go
<pochu> lool: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-gnome?view=rev&revision=6753
<dobey> james_w: any idea when that will be?
<james_w> dobey: we're waiting on LP
<james_w> "soon"
<lool> That goes a long way back
<lool> I guess I heard about it via email or in another bug report
<dobey> james_w: waiting for a feature, or waiting for it to finish processing something?
<seb128> lool, right, it's one of those patches we carry for ages and I would like to get cleaned or upstreamed
<james_w> dobey: a feature
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> lool, I just don't understand what issue it solve to upstream it
<jcastro> seb128: that sucks, but we'll live.
<seb128> we have an issue that we have no solution to deal with stable upstream updates right now
<seb128> not sure how to deal with that though
<jcastro> seb128: sprint discussion maybe?
<seb128> yes, we can try discussing it again
<seb128> but I doubt we will agree on anything
<lool> seb128: I found messages exchanged with piman back then, but not about this patch; still digging
<seb128> lool, thanks!
<Laney> seb128, jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions ?
<lool> seb128: Couldn't find anything, even on his blog; might have been a request on IRC or an allusion on a mailing list hmpf
<Laney> pitti: for this particular case, lool already put a debdiff on the bug
<Laney> don't know if you saw
<pitti> ah, I didn't
<pitti> sponsors is sub'ed, so we'll get to it then
 * Laney fixes status
<Laney> thanks
<lool> seb128: So I couldn't find the original discussion; I didn't have IRC logs back then, so it might be the reason
<lool> seb128: I suspect it had to do with either running it with a custom python
<lool> Or with a python build issue
<lool> Since this is about the time the pycentral stuff was added, I'd opt for the later
<lool> I wonder whether pycentral used a special path at some point
<seb128> lool, ok, thanks for trying to figure the reason
<lool> seb128: So since the package moved to support, let's kill the patch and see if anything breaks
<lool> IMO it's not needed anymore
<seb128> lool, do we think we should try to comment it and see what happens?
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> thanks!
<lool> That said I also think that upstreams shouldn't add such snippets
<lool> People should just set PYTHONPATH
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, audio CD are not detected in karmic, do you know if that's a devkit bug?
<pitti> seb128: ah, can reproduce
<pitti> seb128: nautilus crashed again, argh
<seb128> pitti, using ubuntuone?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> uninstall it
<seb128> and nautilus will be stable
<pitti> can we get this fixed for alpha-3?
 * pitti looks at dobey
<seb128> $ devkit-disks --show-info /dev/sr0 | grep audio
<seb128> $
<seb128> not sure what should be listed
<seb128> but I assume it's a devkit issue
<seb128> gvfs doesn't list any drive or media
<pitti> I'm not either; not sure whether it's gvfs or DK, but I can take a look
<pitti> (sorry, release meeting right now)
<seb128> tools/devkit-disks.c:                g_print ("    num audio tracks:      %d\n", props->optical_disc_num_audio_tracks);
<pitti> could someone please file a bug and assign to me, as a reminder?
<seb128> it seems devicekit disks should display track infos, etc
<pitti> *nod(
 * seb128 opens bug
<pitti> probably something in udev or dk, will look
<pitti> seb128: merci
<dobey> pitti: the crash is fixed. all i need to know is what the best way for me to get the updates pushed to karmic is.
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> dobey: so just attach the patch to a bug (or open one) and sub ubuntu-main-sponsors
<dobey> pitti: well i made a new release, and will be making another release on Tuesday for getting into karmic alpha3
<seb128> pitti, bug #400742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400742 in devicekit-disks "GNOME doesn't see audio CDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400742
<dobey> pitti: should i just file a bug to update, sub sponsors, and link the branch?
<seb128> rickspencer3_, ^
<pitti> dobey: sounds fine
<rickspencer3_> oops
<dobey> pitti: ok, cool. will do that as soon as i return from lunch :)
<rickspencer3_> seb128: do yu want me to use apport on that?
<seb128> rickspencer3_, no, everybody get the issue apparently so that should be fine
<seb128> I don't have the ubuntu-bug reflex yet ;-)
<rickspencer3_> k
<rickspencer3_> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3_> or should I say "merci"
<seb128> de rien!
<pitti> but you should do it anyway, just to train the habit :)
<seb128> pitti, how do I get udev details about a drive?
<seb128> I've the feeling it's an udev issue after looking a devicekit-disks
<pitti> seb128: udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/sr0
<seb128> ok
<seb128>         /* device_is_optical_disc and optical_disc_* */
<seb128>         if (g_udev_device_has_property (device->priv->d, "ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE")) {
<seb128>                 devkit_disks_device_set_device_is_optical_disc (device, TRUE);
<seb128> $ udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/sr0 | grep STATE
<seb128> $
<pitti> ah
<seb128> that's the issue
<pitti> great
<pitti> so, I'm upstream committer for udev, but not dk-disks (yet), that makes it easier to fix :-P
<seb128> I still don't know if udev is wrong of devkit
<pitti> anyway, will check with kay on which side the bug is
<seb128> ie what ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE is
<pitti> thanks for the investigations
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<rickspencer3_> pitti: I put a list of our bugs targeted for previous releases here:
<rickspencer3_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-07-21/PreviousVersionBugs
<pitti> rickspencer3_: nice, thanks! I'll go down that list at some point and weed out some obsolete ones
<rickspencer3_> pitti: ideally, we should identifiy the ones that we will actually fix, and get them fixed asap
<rickspencer3_> in other words, we should drive this list to zero so we can remove the "noise"
<rickspencer3_> perhaps discuss at the team meeting next week?
<pitti> rickspencer3_: sure, but as I said, before we should do some "wontfix" cleanup
<rickspencer3_> right
<rickspencer3_> that's what I mean by "drive to zero"
<rickspencer3_> either fix them, or nuke them
<pitti> or handle this by mail (no need to block everyone else on discussions on individual bugs, IMHO)
<rickspencer3_> agree on the individual bug discussion
<pitti> so perhaps everyone could take a look at "their" bugs first
<rickspencer3_> I meant discuss having people look them first
<rickspencer3_> but, as you wish, whatever is deemed most efficient
<rickspencer3_> seb128: btw, brasero is not recognizing my blank cdr
<rickspencer3_> though it is on the desktop
 * rickspencer3_ assumes a similar issue to the audio cd one
<pitti> right
<pitti> let me upload that fix now, I'm done with spec review
<seb128> rickspencer3_, not the same issue I would say since gvfs and nautilus see blank disks
<seb128> let's wait for pitti's update to see if that makes a difference though
<pitti> works like a treat with audio CDs, uploaded
<pitti> yep, brasero is busted here, too
<pitti> rickspencer3_, seb128: ^
<seb128> rather a software bug that a gvfs, devkit one
<seb128> that will be for next week, now is time to go for dinner and weekend
<seb128> have fun everybody!
<pitti> likewise
<pitti> have a good weekend everyone!
<didrocks> have a good weekend pitti!
<didrocks> too late for seb :)
<crevette> seb128, is it a know problem that gvfs crash (or perhaps the consumer of gvfs) crashes when mounting ftp connection?
<didrocks> crevette: raté ;)
<pitti> /quit/quit
<pitti> oops
<crevette> I don't see such problem in malone
<crevette> let's open a bug
<rickspencer3_> thank pitti
<rickspencer3_> I'll update tomorrow, and then start speaking French ;)
<didrocks> rickspencer3_: you're surrounded by French people ;)
<rickspencer3_> didrocks: yes, so I decided to learn some French
<didrocks> hehe :-)
<rickspencer3_> and I bought some French lesson CDs last night, and they didn't work :(
<didrocks> rickspencer3_: really?
<rickspencer3_> well, not "they didn't work" as in "I don't speak French yet"
<rickspencer3_> ;)
<rickspencer3_> "didn't work" as a bug in Karmic kept them from being loaded
<didrocks> that's seb128's fault, for sure :-)
<didrocks> He knew that you wanted to learn French and prevent it so that you can't understand when French people speak together :p
<rickspencer3_> lol
<rickspencer3_> my goal is to be able to greet people and order food, maybe get directions
<rickspencer3_> so you are safe
<didrocks> order food is always the must difficult thing in a language, to my mind (and the most dangerous too!) :)
<didrocks> ordering*
<cj> putting karmic on a xen vm.  can someone point me at the package signing key?
 * cj is going to try out jdub's wp/drizzle stuff
<hyperair> has anyone noticed that applets in the panel can't be dragged around using the middle button anymore?
<hyperair> or is this a bug that's affecting just me?
<bryce> hyperair, does it work with ctrl or alt?
<hyperair> bryce: no it doesn't.
<hyperair> well that said, *one* applet can be moved around using the middle button
<hyperair> the menu bar
<hyperair> but that's all
<bryce> are they locked?
<hyperair> i can't even drag the panel around the screen or from screen to screen anymore
<hyperair> they're not.
<hyperair> i checked already
<hyperair> they're movable via right-click->move
<bryce> weird, no idea
<hyperair> it works for you then?
<hyperair> how strange -=
<hyperair> =\
<bryce> hyperair, my desktop is not up to date on karmic at the moment so I'm not a good one to test
<hyperair> also some of my notification area icons have suddenly gotten black backgrounds
<hyperair> specifically liferea and banshee
 * hyperair scratches his head
<bryce> hyperair, look in your dpkg log and see what you've updated recently, try downgrading and find what package caused the regression
<hyperair> it happened sometime back
<hyperair> i didn't bother about it =\
<bryce> ah too bad.  could search launchpad to see if there's already a bug about it
<bryce> are you using metacity or compiz or ...?  What you're describing sort of sounds like a window manager problem, so maybe trying a different window manager would prove/disprove that
<hyperair> compiz.
<hyperair> let's try metacity then =\
<hyperair> no change.
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - someone else mentioned your issue on here a couple of days ago
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo had the same issue i think
<hyperair> hmm is that so?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<hyperair> i'll go poke him later then
<chrisccoulson> he doesn't seem to be on any of the channels this evening though
<hyperair> he's online though
<hyperair> connected to freenode i mean
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - did you get your gnome-nettool query sorted in the end?
<hyperair> aha seems fixed now
<hyperair> at least the middle-click-moving part
<hyperair> icon still has a black background though
<hyperair> and i still can't drag the panel around.
<hyperair> no wait, i can.
<hyperair> requires alt
<bcurtiswx> pitti:are you available for a /msg?
<chrisccoulson> glad you got it sorted hyperair
<chrisccoulson> requiring alt to drag the panel hasn't changed recently though
<cj> anyone know how to add alt-tab back into wm shortcuts?  it seems to have been removed.  yay. wm=compiz.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-18
<hyperair> does anyone know if there are any plans to bring back fusa? or port fusa functionality to gdm's user switcher?
<hyperair> the functionality i'm missing most is the ability to reduce its size on the panel. i've got a long name and it takes up too much space. =(
<hyperair> ..nevermind, i just saw the changelog entries
<pitti> hyperair: yes, ted is currently porting our fusa to new gdm
<hyperair> pitti: ah, good to hear.
<crevette> hey pitti
<mac_v> pitti> hi... for changing the /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas , are there any man pages?
<mac_v> i dont want to mess thins up :(
<mac_v> things^
<hyperair> hmm for some strange reason, i'm missing some policies in my authorizations dialog
<hyperair> specifically devkit-disks stuff.
<hyperair> pitti: do you know anything about that?
<hyperair> pitti: also for some reason, i need to provide my password for the org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-unmount-others policy when ejecting/unmounting volumes mounted by me
<hyperair> mount says user=hyperair
<geser> pitti: bug 395103 is back; I have again a us keyboard layout after login (gdm 2.26.1git20090717-0ubuntu1)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395103 in gdm "Gnome doesn't have my configured keyboard layout after login anymore" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395103
<walters> hey, can i get someone to update hotssh to 0.2.6?
<walters> Keybuk: ^ favor for the dbus release? =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-07-19
<Laney> walters: that version already is in karmic
<walters> Laney: ah, ok, thanks
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: there? you asked about my gnome-nettool issue: no, it did not get resolved... I linked my changed branch to bug 400016, if you like, please have a look.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400016 in gnome-nettool "Please sponsor version 2.27.4 in karmic" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400016
<chrisccoulson> hi walters - you there?
<walters> chrisccoulson: yep
<chrisccoulson> hi, jens asked me to commit the patch at gnome bug 573980 - but I'm assuming I need a GIT account to do that don't i?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 573980 in plugins "Low Disk Space warning doesn't suggest emptying the Trash if that will help" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573980
<walters> chrisccoulson: yes, i can do it for you; but can you do a patch in git-am format with a commit message
<chrisccoulson> i can have a go. i'm still learning git at the moment ;)
<walters> chrisccoulson: easiest is git commit -a, then write, then do git format-patch HEAD^
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> walters - do you want me to attach the patch to the bug report?
<walters> chrisccoulson: if you like, or just pastebin
<chrisccoulson> walters - it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/221951/
<walters> hm, i get  an error trying to download it as text
<walters> "Plain form not allowed for Web scripts"
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, yeah, me too
<chrisccoulson> walters - http://pastebin.com/m6195a72f seems to work better
<chrisccoulson> must be a bug with paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<walters> chrisccoulson: ok, doing a test build etc then i'll push
<chrisccoulson> walters - thanks:)
<walters> blah, my xklavier isn't new enough
<chrisccoulson> ah, yeah, that is a bit of a pain
<chrisccoulson> we're running the latest libxklavier in ubuntu now
<walters> chrisccoulson: ok, builds fine; tweaked the commit message a bit and pushed, thanks a lot for the work!
<chrisccoulson> walters - thanks. i'll send a mail out to gnome-i18n shortly, as requested by jens
<didrocks> does someone knows if it is possible to use some apt pinning magic for source package?
<geser> why do you need that?
<didrocks> geser: to be able to download easily either a source package from debian or from ubuntu
<didrocks> apt-get source by default for ubuntu package, et then apt-get source -t unstable for debian when needed
<didrocks> geser: any thought?
<geser> no, looking at the apt_preferences manpage it doesn't indicate that it works on source packages at all
<geser> and having several deb-src lines won't work if Debian has a newer version to fetch the one from Ubuntu by default
<didrocks> geser: yes, that's why I was thinking about pinning to be able to download them directly
<didrocks> but apt_preferences didn't helped me too
<didrocks> help*
<geser> write small scripts or aliases to pass -t karmic or -t unstable as needed. something like (untested) "alias karmic-source=apt-get source -t karmic" and "alias unstable-source=apt-get source -t unstable"
<didrocks> geser: as previously said, -t karmic or -t unstable  doesn't work either
<geser> crap
<didrocks> yes :/
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure there is a solution, some people there may use something similar
<Laney> use pull-lp-source and pull-debian-source?
<hyperair> is gdm supposed to run /etc/X11/Xsession, or otherwise, the scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
 * hyperair pokes pitti
<hyperair> my seahorse-agent isn't running
<geser> hyperair: I already noticed this too -> bug 401201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401201 in gdm "Files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ aren't sourced anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401201
<hyperair> ah. i see.
<chrisccoulson> hi Ampelbein - i took a glance at your gnome-nettool update earlier. I couldn't see anything obviously wrong though :-/
<chrisccoulson> i'll take another look if i get a chance later
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: thanks for looking. I'm really stuck with it...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a really difficult one
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: the problem seems to be that the GtkUIBuilder is only used in the .ui file and not in the main.c-file and I could not find any example of another package where the same situation is.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems that it embeds a GtkUIManager object within the GtkBuilder
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-19
<kenvandine> cjohnston, that's great...
<cjohnston> kenvandine: your gone for the week?
<waltercool> Ubuntu 10.10, will use metacity, compiz or gnome-shell ??? Because gnome-shell is very slow (for me)
 * micahg doesn't think gnome-shell is in the running for 10.10 default
<waltercool> so, will be a extra package?
<micahg> waltercool: it's in universe at the moment
<micahg> waltercool: it has a build failure
<waltercool> micahg, bad compilation?
<micahg> waltercool: well, somethings not working, the version that's in the pool should be installable again today
<waltercool> micahg, ohh, gnome-shell seems great, but bad working... if is fixed... should be great :) Seems nice :)
<micahg> waltercool: well, there's an update from 2.28 to 2.31, but someone needs to fix the build failure ( I might try later this week)
<waltercool> micahg, is better wait to gnome team to fix that :) Or is a ubuntu problem? (maybe dependences)
<micahg> waltercool: Ubuntu issue
<waltercool> exist a site with the compilation status of ubuntu-desktop?
<TheMuso> o/c
<pitti> Good morning
<kenvandine> cjohnston, sort of... sprinting in prague
<didrocks> RAOF: a better stacktrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/465817/
<didrocks> RAOF: do you have the "DEBUG: Unable to create proxy for /org/moblin/UX/Shell/Toolbar"… ?
<TheMuso> 1/aw
<and471> mpt, hey
<mpt> heyyyyyyy
<and471> mpt, you in prague?
<mpt> and471, yep
<mpt> and so is davmor2
<and471> mpt, how is it there?
<mpt> It's weird, we're not in a basement
<and471> hehe
<davmor2> mpt: I'm not
<mpt> Oh dear, I'm confusing davmor2 with another Dave
<and471> mpt, anyway, I did a little bit of work on SC (got ditracted a bit on my own project) but there is one question I wanted to ask, in this pic https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=in-progress.jpg , for the number in the in progress entry, are the colours meant to be the gtk theme's colors, what font etc.
<and471> mpt, that is mean taunting davmor2 like that :D
<davmor2> :')
<mpt> I was thinking of Daviey
<davmor2> :'( even
<mpt> and471, mmnz_ told me that implementing that wouldn't be possible until he'd done a custom tree view for the navigation pane. Have you worked out how to do it regardless?
<and471> mpt, oh, well I was just thinking of doing a normal pixbuf and that doesn't need to be re-implemented
<mpt> ok
<and471> mpt, maybe he had another idea of how to do it, but a pixbuf is the simplest and easiest
<and471> mpt, it was becuase I was implemented the /i\ icon for the broken apt cache, and so I though I could use the same column for both
<mpt> and471, I hadn't really thought about colors. How about the pane background color (e.g. white) for the number, and the disabled text color (e.g. grey) for the lozenge background?
<and471> *implementing
<and471> mpt, ok, also one more question, in this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=catalog-broken-navigation-pane.jpg
<and471> the icon it uses is for the danger icon
<and471> a broken apt cache doesn't seem dangerous to me, would the warning icon be better?
<mpt> and471, there should be a stock icon for that
<mpt> That is the warning icon, right?
<mpt> It's not dangerous, so much as something that needs fixing
<and471> mpt, in Humanity, the stock icon for warning is a round icon with a ! so a ( ! ) instead of a /!\
<and471> mpt, I was just checking this was ok
<and471> mpt, or whether the triangular one was really wanted
<mpt> and471, what color is the (!) ?
<mpt> in Humanity
<mpt> I don't remember seeing that icon anywhere
<and471> mpt, I'll show you a screenshot, it might be easier to visualise
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> hi kiwinote, how's it going
<kiwinote> hi mpt
<and471> kiwinote, ah sorry, how is it going?
<kiwinote> mpt, this morning i rounded off the startup speed improvements branch. there is still more that can come, but it is a good improvement for now
<kiwinote> hi and471
<and471> mpt, http://imagebin.org/105914
<kiwinote> then i tried to get my 64bit install to boot to do some testing, but no luck so far..
<and471> mpt, that is GTK_STOCK_DIALOG_WARNING
<kiwinote> and471, nice! broken aptcache I assume?
<and471> mpt, or wait, maybe I have something wrong
<and471> kiwinote, yup :)
<and471> mpt, give me a sec, I might be confusing myself...
<and471> mpt, okay, right that is GTK_STOCK_DIALOG_WARNING
<and471> mpt, there is an emblem-danger in Humanity which is a /!\, but as I said, I don't think it is dangerous
<vish> and471: Humanity/status/24/dialog-warning.svg is a /!\
<and471> hi vish :)
<vish> o/ :)
<mpt> and471, is it just Elementary being weird?
<and471> mpt, uhoh, maybe... gimme a sec
<vish> yup...
<vish> mpt: we just try to keep some difference :D
<and471> mpt vish sorry, it was just me being stupid, everything is fine, the /!\ icon is shown as it should be :)
<mpt> ok
<and471> mpt, in which case I have no more questions :)
<vish> lol!
<mpt> The prosecution rests.
<and471> :D
<kiwinote> mpt: out of interest, are you at guadec next week?
<mpt> kiwinote, yes, all next week
<kiwinote> mpt: nice
<mpt> and471, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=398&rev1=397
<and471> mpt, hehe thanks :)
<and471> mpt, I may not be able to do much work on SC this week, but maybe by mid week I should have most of what I can implement with the broken apt cache (I need mvo to do a little bit)
<mpt> cool
<and471> vish, I am working furiously on my new screencasting app :)
<and471> its gonna be awesome :)
<vish> cool!
<and471> vish, http://whyareyoureadingthisurl.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/introducing-a-screencaster-called-kazam/
<vish> and471: yeah , i'v seen that.. sounds neat! , though i hope you would fix more papercuts :p
<and471> vish, hehe :)
 * and471 has to go to eat and play tennis (but not simultaneously)
<vish> mpt: instead of using the gtk-stock icons its better to use "dialog-warning" and such , the gtk icons are going to be removed from gnome..
<vish> they dont want to depend on the symlinks and icon naming utils..
<vish> only the icon from fdo naming spec will remain in the long run.
<vish> icons*
<vish> http://www.bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/were-removing-icons-again/
<vish> mpt: http://live.gnome.org/GtkNamingSpecInvestigation
<alf__> didrocks: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588244
<ubot2> Debian bug 588244 in clutter-1.0 "Clutter eglx packaging" [Wishlist,Open]
<bcurtiswx> empathy doesn't show seb128 here, but is he?
<bcurtiswx> (i know of a bug with empathy not showing people on channel users list)
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, no
<chrisccoulson> but he's sat opposite
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: OK, is this an OK place to ask a question on patches?
<bcurtiswx> its to empathy
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, feel free
<bcurtiswx> re bug #606317 its what i think is a simple addition to debian/control of a depends on libdconf0.  Is this correct?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606317 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy don't remeber perosnal setting and revert to some sort of default at every start (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1701)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606317
<dpm> didrocks, would it be possible to strip the '-2.30' suffix from the evolution-2.30.pot template in the evolution package? We've now got two templates in maverick in LP, and that seems to cause some trouble exporting the translations in language packs. I think seb128 did that in previous versions, but I'm not quite sure how.
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: maybe kenvandine would be better for this question since he works with empathy uploads?
<didrocks> dpm: ok, I'll ask him. Do you know where this pot file is? source only?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i think seb128 was just talking about that
<didrocks> alf__: thanks
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: in the bug he mentioned making libglib2.0-0 recommends to a depends.  i wanted to make the patch, but i don't know/don't see where to do this
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, which bug?
<bcurtiswx> i thought it was debian/control  but i don't see that in recommends
<bcurtiswx> bug #606317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606317 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy don't remeber perosnal setting and revert to some sort of default at every start (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1701)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606317
<dpm> didrocks, thanks! I think it's the one generated by the package during build, I don't think it's in the sources under the po folder
<kenvandine> oh... he meant in the glib package
<kenvandine> not empathy
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine: OK, i can still write a patch for that.
<kenvandine> libglib2.0-0 needs to depend on libdconf0
 * bcurtiswx will look to see if its not done already
<kenvandine> better to use bzr
<kenvandine> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/glib2/ubuntu
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/glib/ubuntu
<seb128> who wants to change glib?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i was going to check it to see if you made libdconf0 depends.. if not i was going to write patch
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i guess since its trivial, my patch would be futile
<chrisccoulson> why would glib depend on libdconf?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: bug #606317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606317 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy don't remeber perosnal setting and revert to some sort of default at every start (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1701)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606317
<didrocks> alf__: can you join #debian-gnome on OFTC, please?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, but I plan to merge other debian changes so don't bother
<bcurtiswx> seb128: OK
<bcurtiswx> seb128: for future note, a "bzr diff > packagename.patch" uploaded to bug would suffice?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes
<bcurtiswx> seb128: OK, thx.  Time to head to work.  adios
<didrocks> dpm: ok, I'll have a look :)
<seb128> dpm, no
<seb128> dpm, the version is changing every cycle
<seb128> dpm, somebody needs to approve the new template in launchpad
<mpt> vish, ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=399&rev1=398
<ogra> didrocks, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-m-lightweight-panel-for-efl last WI is yours :)
<didrocks> ogra: thanks :)
<dobey> anyone know if there's a way to make dpkg-buildpackage delete the .deb and associated files that it created while doing a build?
<dobey> or to get a simple list of the files?
<Zdra> at the end of the build it says the deb created afaik
<dobey> Zdra: somewhere during the build, it spits out the name of each deb file created, yeah, but i'd have to trap all output and write a parser to deal with it :(
<dobey> Zdra: i was just hoping for some sort of 'clean' command, or a dh_listbinaries or something :)
<Zdra> ah, for an automatic
<Zdra> script
<Zdra> dunno then
<dobey> yeah, manually, i could just cd .., do an ls, and rm -f the files :)
<dobey> i guess i could just do something similar
<didrocks> pedro_: jcastro: can we make a bug day on banshee? There are a lot of untriaged bugs and it will be good to do that before promoting it to main :)
<pedro_> didrocks, sure, first week of August sounds good?
<didrocks> pedro_: awesome!
<pedro_> jcastro,  ^
 * didrocks hugs pedro_
<pedro_> didrocks, ok i'm scheduling it now ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs didrocks back
 * lamalex will be in London..
<lamalex> for banshee hugday that is
<glatzor> hello mvo, just a short notice: I fixed the sync calls of aptdaemon in trunk
<glatzor> mvo, see you!
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: nice, you rock ! \o/
<TheMuso> .c
<AnAnt> Hello, where can I get help regarding audio problems ?
<and471> AnAnt, try #ubuntu
<AnAnt> tried that
<and471> AnAnt, well this channel is for development so not really the place, also many devs are currently sprinting in Prague and so won't be here
<and471> oh, or don't stay to listen :-(
<geser> dobey: why not use "apt-cache showsrc <srcpkg> | grep Binary:"? or do I don't understand what you want to accomplish?
<dobey> geser: because that doesn't work for something that's not in the apt-cache. i'm trying to make some automagical testing happen for landing changes to a branch that only has packaging info in it (and it only builds 'virtual' packages taht depend on other things), but I don't want to have the parent dir get filled up with the built packages. i just want to make sure the package builds successfully and trap any lint errors
<dobey> but i made a workaround to deal with the built files in .. for now
<dobey> now i'm hitting another issue, though. as piping output to tee causes the exit code to always be 0, even if bzr bd fails (eg with "bzr bd -- -ptrue")
<baptistemm> hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-20
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ArneGoetje: hey, how is the langpack changes for the firefox search in .1 going?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, are you with rick atm?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, yes, meeting for lucid .1
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you need something?
<chrisccoulson> i was going to suggest that i come and visit ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think it's required, we are going through the buglist and iso validations
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we are just late and we need that change in today or tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the main issue is that we already have the langpacks for .1
<seb128> we suggested doing a manual updates to the concerned languages
<seb128> not a new export
<ArneGoetje> seb128: yep, I just need the data
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ do you have those datas?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i do: https://pastebin.canonical.com/34805/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, can you work with ArneGoetje to get that in?
<baptistemm> hello
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure. i think we're ok now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks, let me know when it's uploaded
<fta> seb128, the gtk/cairo rendering but i had with chromium, the clokc applet and many other apps is bug 605979
<seb128> or ready for upload
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605979 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "Buttons rendered wrong (with white background) with nvidia-current (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605979
<seb128> fta, thanks
<fta> seb128, the debdiff fixes it all for me
<seb128> fta, ok, so it's video driver specific for some reason
<seb128> that explains why I didn't get it
<fta> but properly closing the surfaces looks like a good idea anyway
<fta> as cairo 1.9 is now enforcing it
<seb128> fta, right
<ArneGoetje> chrisccoulson: language-pack-zh-hans in lucid-proposed
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, bummer that you won't be making it to the rally
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yeah, sucks, but going on Wed (arriving at 6PM) and getting back on Friday, just for 1.5 days, was not worthy, so trying to follow it from here
<kenvandine> yeah
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, just saw you merged my branch, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, btw, for u1-client, dobey told me that he just gets lp:ubuntu/u1-client, does the package from there, dput's the package, and then the branch is merged automatically to lp:ubuntu/u1-client
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, should I do the same for couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb, or should I keep using the ubuntu-desktop branch?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, either way...
<rodrigo_> so, the ubuntu-desktop branch is merged from the lp:ubuntu... one?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, no
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu/couchdb-glib is from the automatic imports
<kenvandine> so no common ancestor
<rodrigo_> ok, so if I do it dobey's way, yhe ubuntu-desktop branch will be out of date, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it will be abandoned basically
<rodrigo_> ok, will keep using that then
<rodrigo_> ah
<kenvandine> but either way
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: http://live.gnome.org/GAP/AtkGuide
<dobey> rodrigo_: i try to avoid maintaining multiple package branches if possible
<dobey> or when possible, rather
<dobey> kenvandine: do we really need the ~ubuntu-desktop pkg branches for u1?
<kenvandine> dobey, no
<dobey> kenvandine: should we make them 'disappear' ? :)
<seb128> dobey, hey
<dobey> seb128: hey dude. how's prague?
<seb128> dobey, did you have any bug to track your ubuntuone-client lucid sru?
<seb128> dobey, it's going fine so far I think ;-)
<seb128> dobey, you got 8 bugs fixed and verified in the previous upload
<seb128> but you added an another upload with no bug in the changelog
<seb128> which drops patches which should have been dropped in the previous upload?
<seb128> (seeing the changelog)
<seb128> dobey, the result is that the upload with the 8 bug fixes got stucked and will likely not be on lucid .1
<dobey> let me look again, it's been abit since i uploaded it :)
<dobey> seb128: the second upload has those bug fixes
<seb128> right
<seb128> but why did you do a new upload?
<dobey> seb128: the second upload removes a patch i forgot to remove with the first upload, and a fix for a lintian error
<seb128> there is no bug associated with it explaining what was wrong with the previous one
<dobey> because the first upload was FTBFS
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's concerning
<dobey> because i forgot to remove the patch
<seb128> oh ok, the testing was done on the second upload
<seb128> you should use -v when doing the source build next time
<dobey> -v?
<seb128> to include both changelog entries
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> debuild -S -v<lucid_updates_version>
<seb128> you would have both changelog entries listed
<seb128> which wouldn't have confused the sru summary etc
<seb128> thanks
<dobey> seb128: ok, now i know, and knowing is like 150% of the battle or something :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I'm trying to get the update in .1
<seb128> dobey, also the keyring issue is still there and is a bug in python-gnomekeyring
<seb128> I get the same issue when using the gnome-python-desktop examples
<seb128> I tried in a guest session
<seb128> I can't find the translated name in any source or translation though
<dobey> seb128: ok, that's weird
<seb128> so I'm puzzled about it
<dobey> since python-gnomekeyring is just a very slim wrapper over the C api. I don't think there's any "real" code in it
<seb128> right, which is why I'm puzzle
<seb128> the name is coming from somewhere though
<dobey> what is the french version that's breaking it?
<seb128> it's "par_défaut"
<seb128> i.e par_défaut.keyring
<dobey> oh, wow, i didn't realize that the lp translations ui was this bad
<seb128> dobey, /usr/share/doc/python-gnomekeyring/examples/keyring.py
<seb128> you can use that as an example to trigger the bug
<seb128> or run ubuntuone-preferences
<dobey> ok, gnome-python-desktop doesn't have any translations in lp it seems
<seb128> it's only bindings
<seb128> it doesn't have any upstream either
<dobey> yeah
<seb128> #. TRANSLATORS: This is the name of an automatically created default keyring.
<seb128> msgid "Default"
<seb128> msgstr "Par défaut"
<seb128> libgnome-keyring
<seb128> #: ../library/gnome-keyring.c:2685
<dobey> lovely
<seb128> so it's a libgnome-keyring issue
<dobey> i wonder why that didn't show up in my search
<dobey> bad launchpad
 * seb128 opens gnome-keyring.c:2685
<seb128> ../library/gnome-keyring.c:2685
<seb128> ups
<dobey> yeah, gnome-keyring bug
<RAOF> libgnome-keyring also has some awkward threading issues (ie: it sometimes dies when I try to access it from a thread other than the gtk main thread).  This is annoying.
<dobey> RAOF: welcome to gtk+ development.
<dobey> RAOF: i think you missed all the fun immediately before the lucid release, with the keyring threading issues.
<RAOF> No, I didn't miss that at all.
<dobey> ah
<RAOF> But libgnome-keyring _used_ to be threadsafe, and then 2.30 broke it.
<RAOF> (Which made gnome-keyring-sharp non-threadsafe, and stuff was depending on it)
<dobey> oh, i am fully aware
<RAOF> And then the secret-store DBus api will eventually happen, and someone will want to just go ahead and implement that in C# rather than wrapping libgnome-keyring.  And the magical ponies will dance on unicorns.
<dobey> the secret-store dbus api has happened. gnome-keyring is just the only thing that implements any of it right now
<dobey> and using dbus in a gtk+ app without having the dbus stuff in the glib main thread can be quite painful
<seb128> slomo, do you know if somebody is packaging libdmapsharing or libpeas in Debian?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^
<seb128> those are the ones we would need, first one for rhythmbox daap, the second one for totem
<seb128> but the second is probably not an issue for now since we don't update
<slomo> seb128: i'm interested in both but don't have the time
<slomo> seb128: no idea if someone else is going to package them
<seb128> slomo, ok, we might do those
<slomo> so you'll have a gtk+3 totem?
<seb128> slomo, btw did you see that robert_ancell started on gdk-pixbuf?
<slomo> yes
<seb128> slomo, no, as said before " but the second is probably not an issue for now since we don't update"
<seb128> slomo, libdmapsharing is required in the current rhythmbox
<slomo> ah
<slomo> good
<robert_ancell> ok, I will have do those two
<and471> vish, mpt, afternoon
<and471> mpt, vish, sorry gents, my graphics card crashed :(   afternoon :-)
<mpt> hi and471
<mpt> bbl
<vish> and471: hey.. :)
<vish> and471: are you on maverick , or lucid?  [crash..]
<and471> vish, lucid
<and471> vish, what is the bug?
 * and471 just had an amazing day paintballing
<vish> and471: nah , i was wondering about your bug/crash :)
<and471> vish, oh ok :)
<dobey> james_w: ping?
<dobey> james_w: the auto-importer seems to have broken again. new ubuntuone-storage-protocol uploaded last week, but bzr branch still has the previous release
<dobey> james_w: do you have any idea what's causing these issues to pop up with the imports?
<fagan> whats the package name for the time indicator?
<fagan> Its saying friday when its tuesday
 * fagan thought he was going crazy
<fagan> ah I got it
<dobey> fagan: i've had some of the applets in my panel sort of 'freeze' up at times. like the normal clock applet even.
<dobey> not sure what is wrong though :(
<fagan> dobey: so its a known issue
<fagan> hmmmm
<jpds> fagan: Surely it being Friday should be a good thing?
<fagan> jpds: well am supposed to do something on friday so me thinking its friday kinda wasnt helpful :)
<dobey> fagan: the clock applet will stop 'updating' the text for the time, in the panel. but i can click on it and open the calendar, and prefs and stuff. switching to 24h time, and back to 12h 'fixes' the problem for me
<dobey> at least, until it happens again
<fagan> oh ok
<dobey> yesterday, it was showing 11:03 for almost an hour. i looked up and thought "i'm pretty hungry, it's GOTTA be later than that" :)
<dobey> and of course, it was noon already :(
<fagan> dobey: I suppose its not stable yet for a reason
<fagan> the time works fine for me
<fagan> its just the date
<fagan> and the day
<dobey> fagan: i was getting this in lucid.
<dobey> fagan: this is with the upstream clock applet. i'm not using the indicator
<fagan> wow thats weird
<dobey> fagan: but i have no idea why it's breaking
<dobey> i thought it was a theme issue, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<fagan> does upstream?
<fagan> know I mean
<dobey> i don't know if it's an upstream issue or an ubuntu issue
<dobey> i don't know if there's a bug for it either, i haven't had time to deal with it beyond just changing the pref to poke it back into reality
<dobey> err
<dobey> i don't know if it's an upstream issue or an ubuntu issue
<dobey> since you probably missed that :)
<fagan> I just got a nice crash in empathy
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> empathy + IRC = Bad
<dobey> heh
<fagan> why is it so quiet in here today
<fagan> is it a holiday or something?
<dobey> no
<dobey> but the platform rally is happening this week
<fagan> ah ok
<dobey> so maybe it will be a little quieter than normal :)
<fagan> I was wondering where everyone was
<fagan> I wanted to ping mvo but he wasnt online all day
<fagan> Should have finished a patch for him last week but have it more or less finished now for him to have a look at
<dobey> ah. i suspect he is having beer now
<fagan> lol probably
<fagan> :)
<dobey> but i am not at the rally, so i don't know anything about what's going on for sure :)
<dobey> and if i was there, i'd probably be having beer instead of chatting with you, right now, too :)
<fagan> lol
 * fagan feels like getting a beer now but has none :(
<dobey> i don't have any either :(
<fagan> tea will have to do
<fagan> you know what would be insane if ubuntu used mumble instead of IRC
 * fagan has weird thoughts like this sometimes
<fagan> Mumble is voice chat if you didnt know. Imagine #ubuntu in voice chat
<fagan> lol
<dobey> heh
<dobey> yeah i know what mumble is
<dobey> yeah, i could see random people joining and speaking russian
<fagan> My heroes of newerth clan just got a private server
<fagan> and we have no russians
<fagan> :)
<dobey> well, you aren't #ubuntu :)
<fagan> just english speeking
<fagan> it crashes empathy IRC
<dobey> there's a telepathy plug-in for mumble?
<fagan> nope
<dobey> or #ubuntu crashes empathy?
<fagan> yep
<dobey> nice
<dobey> good thing i don't use empathy, or go into #ubuntu :)
<fagan> When empathy goes onto the room it freezes trying to load the people list
<fagan> then it crashes the client when it gets too many messages
<fagan> plus it uses a lot of cpu when its on #ubuntu too
<fagan> its really busy there
<fagan> I think im the only one who uses empathy as an IRC client
<fagan> in the world
<fagan> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-21
<pitti> Good morning
<james_w> dobey: for some reason it thought that 1.3.2-0ubuntu1 matches the content of 1.3.3-0ubuntu1
<james_w> dobey: I'll look in to why
<chrisccoulson> hi ArneGoetje, do you remember about the yelp translation problem i mentioned to you a couple of weeks ago for jaunty and karmic?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: gosh, that baidu bug triggered quite a flood ..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i don't think i'm very popular with chinese users now ;)
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: lol
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter, how are you?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, pong
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hi, how's the sprint going? :)
<jcastro> rodrigo_: we miss you!
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, you are missed
<rodrigo_> jcastro, I miss you too :(
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, I just found out my evo-couchdb package from last week (0.4.93) is not in the repos, where can I look for build failures)
<rodrigo_> ?
<RAOF> Could someone please accept the Lucid xorg-server task on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/553415 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 107)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, or do you have any idea what happened to it?
<kenvandine> let me look
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, thanks
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, configure failed
<kenvandine> Requested 'couchdb-glib-1.0 >= 0.6.93' but version of CouchDB-GLib is 0.6.92
<kenvandine> Requested 'desktopcouch-glib-1.0 >= 0.6.93' but version of Desktopcouch-GLib is 0.6.92
<kenvandine> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51943322/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.evolution-couchdb_0.4.93-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, that's in the repos, couchdb-glib 0.6.93
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, you must have forgotten to bump the build-depends
<kenvandine> yeah, so a retry would probably build... but the build-depends should be fixed
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, so it failed and then didn't try to build it again?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, fixing that now
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, you can look here
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/0.4.93-0ubuntu1
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, so, I have to make it build automatically?
<rodrigo_> s/automatically/manually
<kenvandine> we can click "retry" for each arch
<kenvandine> or... upload a new source that bumps the build depends version
<kenvandine> which we should do anyway
<kenvandine> and then that would build
<rodrigo_> ok, submitting a new package then
<kenvandine> if you had the correct build dep versions, it would have been in dep wait until the deps built
<kenvandine> thx
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> ok, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<rodrigo_> just one last thing, keep an eye on merge requests, I'll submit the branch with this fix soon
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> will do
<rodrigo_> ok
<james_w> dobey: bug 608156, we're looking at a fix now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608156 in udd "Importer incorrectly detects untagged pushes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608156
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, done -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/maverick/evolution-couchdb/fix-build-depends/+merge/30503
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ^^
<rodrigo_> you're welcome :D
<seb128> pitti, bug #603097
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603097 in gdm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "gdm other language selection shows markup entries (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603097
<seb128> pitti, do you think we could, should get it in .1?
<pitti> seb128: seems rather harmless, but Colin/Robbie called out for a freeze; I'll ask them
<seb128> pitti, ok, I don't think it matters much but it's noticable and a regression for lucid
<seb128> ie something we broke in a sru
<mpt> vish, I just replied to ubuntu-doc@
<robert_ancell> seb128, debian/rules install to run just the install step?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I usually do "debuild install"
<seb128> it doesn't do the clean
<seb128> ie starts at make basically
<robert_ancell> debuild: unknown dpkg-buildpackage/debuild option: install
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry "debuild binary"
<seb128> I blame it on the heat
<ara> robert_ancell, are you in the desktop room? if you have a couple of spare minutes I could go there and show you how to run the gcalc mago tests
<robert_ancell> ara, sure, head over
<robert_ancell> seb128, lp:~ubuntu-deskop/libdmapsharing/ubuntu
<dobey> james_w: hrmm. thanks for poking at it
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<mvo> ara: if you are still show mago I would like to come as well :)
<ara> mmm, too late. I have now 30 minutes, I could go where you are
<ara> mvo, ^
<mvo> ara: I'm where the food is ;)
<ara> mvo, ok, I'll be there :D
<mvo> :)
<ara> mvo, lp:~apulido/junk/mago-tools
<mvo> thanks ara
<mvo> ara: thank you so much for the mago intro, that helped a *lot*
<ara> mvo, anytime!
<dpm> didrocks, I've had a look at the unity package - translations are not getting imported because it's not generating a pot template. I'm not sure why it is exactly, as debian/rules it includes gnome.mk, which should take care of the template generation
<fta> seb128, didrocks: fyi, i've upgraded my netbook from lucid to maverick yesterday, the upgrade failed because of evince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466619/  (a retry worked though)
<seb128> fta, known issue
<seb128> dpm, what is the issue?
<dpm> seb128, the unity package does not create a POT template when being built, so there is no template to be approved in Launchpad, and translations are not imported. I'm not sure what the cause is, as the package used gnome.mk and it should create the .pot, but I haven't investigated it
<seb128> dpm, None of the files in POTFILES.in contain strings marked for translation.
<seb128> that's what I get when trying to build a template
<seb128> in the unity source
<fta> pitti, do want to do the lsb thing in chromium or should I? i have a few other things to merge/backport and i assume google will make a new stable release shortly
<fta> +you
<dpm> seb128, ah, I see. That's weird, I wonder where the .po files come from
<seb128> dpm, I guess from an old version which has translatable strings?
<pitti> fta: if you want to, please do; it should be a trivial patch, but I'm afraid I won't get to this this week (I'm on the sprint)
<pitti> fta: I wondered, is this wrapper something that comes from google, or from our packaging?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, or perhaps the source layout has been rearranged (I'm looking at POTFILES)
<pitti> fta: i. e. should we/I forward this upstream?
<seb128> dpm, I don't find any translatable string in the source
<seb128> unity-private/places/places-place-search-entry.vala:    private string _static_text = _("Search");
<seb128> in fact there is
<fta> pitti, ok, i'll do it, i wanted to it differently but it's basically the same (sourcing a file) so i'll take your idea instead
<seb128> dpm, it's an unity bug, I will check with njpatel
<pitti> fta: I don't particularly mind the implementation; what was your idea?
<dpm> thanks a lot seb128
<fta> pitti, the wrapper is mine, google has a wrapper too but it's very different, ie, they care about various stuff for other dists, while mine focuses on ubuntu/debian
<pitti> fta: ah, so no forwarding necessary then
<fta> pitti, i didn't know about /etc/lsb_release so the idea was to create a similar file in postinst and source it in the wrapper, so your idea is better
<pitti> fta: actually, that sounds quite good
<pitti> fta: how about we have a chromium.in with RELEASE=%RELEASE%
<pitti> fta: and debian/rules does some sed "s/%RELEASE%/`lsb-release -sr`/" chromium.in > debian/chromium/usr/bin/chromium
<pitti> fta: then we don't need to worry about the file not being there, or being crazy, and it would still work for backports
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you give me the tarball url?
<seb128> robert_ancell, since the watch is not working...
<fta> pitti, there's already that for build-dist, the lsb thing is for running-dist (all this is not needed by chromium itself but as we're getting a bunch of weird bugs from people running our debs on debian or debs from maverick on lucid or even hardy, i append a string to about:version when there's a mismatch)
<fta> (sorry, been disconnected ~4min)
<pitti> fta: hm, it's even possible to run e. g. a lucid build on karmic?
<pitti> fta: it would certainly work on maverick, hmm
<pitti> fta: ok, so if you need runtime, I'd source the file, and if it's not there, fall back to calling lsb_release
<pitti> fta: ok, so if you need runtime, I'd source the file, and if it's not there, fall back to calling lsb_release
<pitti> oops, sorry
<fta> pitti, sure. that was the plan
<fta> i'll do it that way
<pitti> fta: cool, thank you!
<fta> grrr, each time i open empathy, it shows me old logs (from weeks ago) and refuses to log new(er) entries, known bug?
<seb128> is telepathy-logger installed?
<seb128> I guess not
 * pitti waves
<seb128> slomo, you can check lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libdmapsharing/ubuntu if you want
<seb128> the doc is arch any to fix and the test dictory is under GPL
<seb128> but otherwise it should be clean
<seb128> if you want to get it into debian
<seb128> we will fix that tomorrow
<seb128> but need to run now
<fta> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467086/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-22
<nessita> pitti: where can I find you? I was told you have some answers I'm looking for :-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/gtk-2.21.4-ubuntu
<huats> morning
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<seb128> slomo, hey
<jcastro> hey huats
<jcastro> huats: I heard you were looking for something to update?
<huats> jcastro, lol
<jcastro> :D
<huats> jcastro, indeed, I should have more time these days :)
<jcastro> upstream glom needs an SRU in lucid
<jcastro> they have their latest stable in the openismus ppa
<huats> jcastro, ok this is  a package I have already touched so it would be easier
<huats> I'll have a look
<jcastro> and they think their packaging could be improved
<jcastro> I was thinking, they run their own ppa
<jcastro> we should encourage them to do the per package upload thing
<jcastro> and just push their updates themselves
<huats> I have another stuff before to do first and I'll look after that probably early next week
<jcastro> huats: no worries
<huats> but your idea seems doable indeed
<jcastro> huats: I'll see them next week at guadec
<huats> jcastro, unfortunatly no
 * jcastro will try to get you an openismus shirt. :D
<huats> jcastro, I am trying to stay home a few weeks
 * jcastro nods
<huats> jcastro, I think the next FOSS event I'll try to attend will the next UDS
<jcastro> huats: community people are in #ubuntu-community-team these days, miss seeing you around!
<huats> (well if I am sponsored of course)
<huats> jcastro, let's say that I am already on #ubuntu-locoteams :)
<huats> jcastro, but I have added that channel as well :)
<huats> thanks
<rodrigo_> is there anything wrong on the build machines? I get something similar to this (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52276184/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.evolution-couchdb_0.4.93-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz) for a few packages/architectures
<seb128> rodrigo_, could you ask to doko?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey btw
<seb128> rodrigo_, since today updates I get firefox launching on sessions tart
<seb128> start
<seb128> it wants me to authentification for ubuntuone
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not that I know, I'll ask about it
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> slomo, did you see my ping yesterday?
<slomo> seb128: about gdk-pixbuf?
<seb128> slomo, no, about libdmapsharing
<seb128> slomo, but we would welcome help on getting the gdk-pixbuf updates rolling
<slomo> remaining problem is the udeb? or something else?
<seb128> udeb and review
<seb128> there might be other issues, other eyes on it would be welcome
<slomo> sure, i'd really like to get gtk 2.21 updated soon ;)
<seb128> slomo, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libdmapsharing/ubuntu
<seb128> slomo, if you want to sponsor that into debian as well
<seb128> I will change the documentation package to be arch all still
<slomo> ok, i'll first take a look at gdk-pixbuf now :)
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<slomo> are you happy with vala now btw?
<seb128> yes, built fine and we are on sync again, thanks!
<slomo> nice :)
<slomo> seb128: do you have gdk-pixbuf in ubuntu already?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, nothing has changed that might trigger that firefox window, so you were not getting it before?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, it started today and it's happening in a guest session as well
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, looking
<seb128> slomo, not yet, we wanted some debian comments first and syncing directly if we can
<slomo> seb128: ok, i'll fix everything myself then and upload :)
<slomo> looks good in general though
<robert_ancell> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467437/
<seb128> bug #608509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608509 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntuone pulls up Firefox on boot up and spams me (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608509
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> what is natalia IRC nickname?
<pitti> seb128: nessita
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/
<seb128> rodrigo_, your libubuntuone gir is named wrongly
<seb128> it should be gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0
<seb128> since the gir is named UbuntuOne-1.0.typelib
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> it's gir<abi_version>-<typelibname>-<version>
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you fix it? I will keep those binaries on hold so you don't get conflicts
<seb128> ie I will accept those with the correct name
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, give me 10 mins
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> no hurry take your time
<rodrigo_> seb128, fixed package uploaded
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<robert_ancell> slomo, gdk-pixbuf compiles fine with gobject-introspection (patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/467534/, build-dep libgirepository1.0-dev, debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0 in -dev.install).
<seb128> slomo, robert_ancell got the new gtk to build, you might want to use those changes for debian
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-sound-developers/+archive/sound-menu-v2-deps/+build/1885548
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-sound-developers/+archive/sound-menu-v2-deps/+build/1885549
<robert_ancell> slomo, hey, I patches librsvg to work with the new gdk-pixbuf.  Would you like the patch / how should I get it to you?
<robert_ancell> patched
<seb128> robert_ancell, email him maybe to slomo @ debian.org
<robert_ancell> seb128, is a bug report better?
<seb128> robert_ancell, works as well I guess
<kenvandine> ^^
<kenvandine> pitti, can you rescore https://edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-sound-developers/+archive/sound-menu-v2-deps/+build/1885645
<dobey> anyone around? why would pysupport be installing my modules to /usr/lib in the packaging?
<dobey> nevermind, i think i know
<dobey> oh, no
<dobey> i guess it's not the X[BS]-Python-Version thing
<dobey> confused
<slomo> robert_ancell: seb128 said that you have librsvg/wmf patches for new gdk-pixbuf
<slomo> robert_ancell: where? :)
<robert_ancell> slomo, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/librsvg and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libwmf
<seb128> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/librsvg/ubuntu I guess rather
<seb128> same for the other one
<slomo> robert_ancell: anything else i should look at? ;)
<seb128> slomo, the libwmf has been switched to cdbs which apparently was easier than adding a patch system to the rules ;-)
<robert_ancell> slomo, do you know how many packages install loaders?  I've removed the update-gtkpixbuf code from the local pacakge
<robert_ancell> from debian/ I mean
<slomo> robert_ancell: apt-file will tell you :)
<seb128> slomo, is there any reason to still ship update-gtkpixbuf?
<robert_ancell> I guess we need these scripts *just in case*, but we should remove all their content
<slomo> seb128: isn't it used by dh_gtkmodules?
<robert_ancell> slomo, but dh_gtkmodules is not a nop right?
<slomo> yes
<slomo> and update-gdkpixbuf and the immodules one is a no-op since a long time too
<slomo> i'll drop them ;)
<robert_ancell> yay!! :)
<slomo> lool: could you upload a new libwmf to experimental after i've uploaded gdk-pixbuf? :)
<slomo> lool: robert_ancell has patches for you at lp:~ubuntu-desktop/libwmf/ubuntu
<robert_ancell> slomo, I converted it to cdbs and it uses dh-autoreconf so you guys may want to massage it
<robert_ancell> slomo, how do you feel about dh-autoreconf?  It seems to be working well in Ubuntu
<slomo> robert_ancell: no idea, automatic autotools magic during build time often gets things wrong ;)
<slomo> i didn't know it existed since earlier today
<slomo> hm, i assume i should let gdk-pixbuf break librsvg and libwmf
<robert_ancell> sure, seb128 was sceptical but I convinced him :)
<slomo> robert_ancell: is the librsvg patch really necessary? isn't it enough to simpy move the loader library to the new location?
<robert_ancell> slomo, when you put it that way, yes
<slomo> ok, i'll do that then, it's simpler ;)
<robert_ancell> yeah, a lot simpler.  I should have done that...
<slomo> ok, triggers are working as expected too
<slomo> great, gdk-pixbuf uploaded
<slomo> robert_ancell: you could sync gtk+2.0 from pkg-gnome svn if you want
<robert_ancell> slomo, been doing it as you commit :)
<slomo> and packaging gtk+3.0 based on this should be very easy because there are no stupid scripts necessary anymore
<slomo> robert_ancell: already committed
<slomo> and i'm running it here, it works ;)
<robert_ancell> slomo, you still have the update-g-p manpage
<slomo> oh?
<robert_ancell> slomo, in .manpages
<robert_ancell> slomo, we have gir support in our gtk, you should pull that
<slomo> ok, dropped... thanks
<seb128> slomo, is there any reason to not take the gir changes I forwarded for atk, pango, gtk?
<seb128> ie building those from the corresponding sources
<slomo> i don't like the NEW queue and there will be a new gir version in the next few weeks
<slomo> the patches are good though
<slomo> but i don't want to update the copyright files of gtk and friends, that's a lot of work ;)
<seb128> slomo, does it really make sense to maintain those copyright files?
<slomo> no, but the ftp-masters are picky
<seb128> do they really review the copyright for new binaries? ;-)
<robert_ancell> merged with you.  The only change I'm carrying is I've removed the contents of dh_gtkmodules
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-23
<huats> morning
<baptistemm> salut huats
<huats> hello baptistemm
<pitti> ccheney: hello, how are you?
<pitti> ccheney: were you planning an OO.o upload for bug 570058?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 570058 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "file overwrite error on 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570058
<ccheney> pitti: i believe i could fix that issue by itself as an SRU and try to get to the other potential SRU bugs at a later date unless you know of other high priority ones that need fixing asap?
<ccheney> pitti: fixing a few of them won't take too much time away from my server work
<pitti> ccheney: it's the only high-prio I'm aware of
<pitti> ccheney: we'll enable upgrades from hardy at that time
<pitti> that's why the "breaks upgrades" ones are a bit nasty
<pitti> ccheney: so, fixing this sounds good
<kenvandine> RAOF, 609073
<RAOF> asac_: I uploaded omapfb this morning.  Once it builds, it should be installable again.
<nessita> rodrigo_: ping
<asac> RAOF: thx
<ogra> seb128, i'm seeing g-p-m eating tons of ram on omap4 (seems it adds 1M per hour to the reserved memory) did you hear something like that on other arches ?
<seb128> ogra, could be #569273
<seb128> which seems to be a leak in the upstream code for menu refresh
<seb128> which usually happens when you click on the icon only upstream but often with the indicator
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> seb128, thanks, looks pretty much like it
<seb128> np
<rodrigo_> nessita, pong
<nessita> rodrigo_: hey there!
<rodrigo_> hi nessita
<nessita> rodrigo_: so, seb128 is "bitching" (just kidding! :-D) about the U1 bug (the one that opens a browser for a newly created user)
<nessita> rodrigo_: do we have that bugfix ready?
<seb128> rodrigo_, we want to create isos for GUADEC usb sticks
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes, forgot to pass it to verterok yesterday
<seb128> rodrigo_, but it sort of ruins the demo effect to have firefox running on session start this way ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, will talk with verterok as soon as he wakes up
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey btw ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<nessita> seb128: that would be after our lunch
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> nessita, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+subscribe
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> nessita, bug #608186
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 608186 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1708)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608186
<seb128> nessita, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/syncdaemon.log.2010-07-23_13-07-59
 * nessita looks
<seb128> oauth-login.log
<seb128> 2010-06-21 16:22:28,619:619.246959686 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.2.1
<seb128> nessita, and that as well
 * nessita acks
<rodrigo_> seb128, found the cause of the bug, fixing it
<rodrigo_> seb128, but adding a patch to the package doesn't work, I added simple-patchsys to debian/rules, and then added the patch to debian/patches, but it's not being applied, any idea what am I missing?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, I needed to bzr add the patch, it seems ???
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<james_w> bug 521341
<rodrigo_> ok
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 521341 in bzr-builddeb "bzr builddeb should support --strict / --no-strict (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521341
<rodrigo_> seb128, package ready, waiting for nessita to fix the ubuntu-sso-client part
<nessita> rodrigo_: can we have a new ubuntu-sso-client?
<james_> is this the right place to ask about the LEGAL riping of DVDs in Ubuntu or can someone point me to the right channel if this isn't the place
<james_> is this the right place to ask about the LEGAL riping of DVDs in Ubuntu or can someone point me to the right channel if this isn't the place
<dobey> james_: #ubuntu is the right place to ask for help. i'm not sure any forum is the right place to ask about legal questions
<dobey> james_: and you don't need to repeat your question every few minutes :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-24
<crimsun_> eek, using focus-follows-mouse with unity's menu results in oddness when the mouse cursor passes from a target foreground unmaximized app over the background maximized app.  I end up having to move or minimize the background maximized app to use the target app's menu.
<virtuald>  /wi vish
<virtuald> sorry meant to whois myself :>
 * Laney learns /wi
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-25
<micahg> does anyone know why glib2.0 doesn't build on sparc anymore?
<geser> I know there are plans to drop sparc in this cycle, perhaps this change already happened
<micahg> geser: I was wondering, I still have stuff building and failing on sparc
<geser> hmm
<geser> micahg: found the reason: glib2.0 is in P-a-S on sparc
<geser> %glib2.0: !sparc                                                     # temporary workaround for buildd-killer
<micahg> geser: ah, so is tehre any hope?
<geser> don't know
<geser> but given the sparc is about to be dropped, I assume that not much gets done to fix it
<micahg> geser: ok, I'm not going to worry about the sparc failure then, thanks
<Sarvatt> Amaranth: any news about compiz 0.9.x?
<Amaranth> Sarvatt: Nope, not sure what the plan is there
<Amaranth> I think SmSpillaz may have burned himself out somewhat in the push to release 0.9.0
<ubuntu_is_sweet> how may I boot the ubuntu desktop live cd from a new toshiba laptop
<ubuntu_is_sweet> i receive error messages and a command line
<ubuntu_is_sweet> "initramfs>"
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-18
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey there didrocks.
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm alright.
<RAOF> It's a pity the weekends are so short, though :)
<didrocks> heh, got 3 days for once. Was needed :)
<RAOF> Awesome!
<vish> oh no! the French are coming!! ;p
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso ;)
<didrocks> vish: heh, be prepared!
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm ok :).
<RAOF> Hows about you?
<didrocks> hey pitti! had a nice week-end?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> we did, indeed! my niece got married, so we went to Dresden again
<didrocks> oh, excellent :)
<pitti> how about you guys?
<RAOF> Cool!  A fun wedding?
<pitti> it was indeed! they picked nice places for the ceremony (a castle), and the party
<didrocks> was nice! 3 days week-end was needed. Just the time to relax and do some exercice + enjoying the feist in Lyon (fireworks)
<pitti> http://piware.de/fotos/Hochzeit-Henriette-Andre-Juli2011/ :)
<pitti> didrocks: recovered a bit from last week's stress then?
<didrocks> pitti: not really stressful (well a lot of questions/bashing on unity, ok…), but crazy hours, yeah. Totally recovered now!
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so no need for ping you on the apport dpkg issue from Raphael :-)
<pitti> I did some email catchup on Friday
<didrocks> we discussed it at RMLL FYI ;)
<jbicha> pitti: did you see my g-p-m merge request?
<pitti> jbicha: yes, thanks for this! just uploaded
<pitti> jbicha: ah, sorry, no; I merged your g-s-d branch
<pitti> I didn't see a g-p-m MP yet
<jbicha> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-power-manager/gnome-power-manager-3.1.2/+merge/68165
<didrocks> ok, time to reboot after a week of updates, crossing fingers :)
<pitti> ah, /me uncommits his 13-energy-star.patch patch cleanup then and merges your's
<pitti> didrocks: you missed all the /run fun!
<didrocks> pitti: I followed it by emails, it was enough of "fun" :-)
<jbicha> pitti: oh, good thing I said something
<pitti> jbicha: I'm surprised that g-p-m still has the icon-policy key
<pitti> I thought that moved into g-s-d now
<pitti> respectively indicator-power
<jbicha> it probably should be there
<pitti> anyway, looks good, thanks!
<jbicha> by the way, these override settings don't seem to work for me
<jbicha> none of them appear to change the defaults or even get applied at all
<pitti> jbicha: in g-s-d you mean?
<jbicha> pitti: I mean not one of the gschema.override's installed here seem to actually do anythinig
<jbicha> pitti: oh, never mind, it's just dconf-editor that's broken
<pitti> oh? it usually seems to work for me, including picking up overrides
<didrocks> waow, the CD is really oversized. What happened?
<didrocks> mvo: hey how are you? :)
<mvo> hey didrocks! I'm good, how are you?
<didrocks> mvo: I'm fine, thanks! I managed to do some good progress on oneconf during my RMLL trip :)
<didrocks> mvo: not on #oneconf?
<pitti> didrocks: apparently nobody heard my plea for rebuilding ubuntu-meta on Friday, doing now :)
<pitti> didrocks: we added ibus-sunpinyin, but it's too big
<pitti> originally I thought that ibus-pinyin was 15 MB (that's what apt-get install does), but due to our clever seeds of preferring the android db, it's only 1.5
<pitti> so rebuilding meta will get it down by some 17 MB
<pitti> the bad news is that now we once again have no plan how to get rid of the remaining 13 MB
<didrocks> pitti: heh, that's worth an ubuntu-meta rebuild, indeed :)
<didrocks> hum… no more langpack to remove?
<pitti> the original deal for tbird was to build a Chinese image and dropping ibus-pinyin and chinese langpack
<pitti> we can still remove the Chinese langpack then
<pitti> which will give us back 6.5 MB
<didrocks> but that will enable to get a chinese image of 703 MB? still
<pitti> and chrisccoulson said that the recent 3 MB firefox growth should be fixed in the next build
<pitti> ah, need to re-promote ibus-pinyin
<RAOF> If cairo drops its egl backend then libegl and friends will drop off the CD, too.
<pitti> oh, will it?
<pitti> I guess it still causes memory hogs with nvidia?
<RAOF> Yes, yes it does.
<RAOF> Unless someone does the work to make it dlopen stuff, it's highly likely we'll just disable the backend again.
<RAOF> (This was Seb's plan)
<RAOF> That'd drop a couple of meg.
<didrocks> glibmm will soon be dropped from compiz and unity, but there is still gparted depending on it, I think
<RAOF> And if we make it dlopen stuff, then we can drop egl from the cd anyway.
 * RAOF → shop.
<pitti> didrocks: and gnome-system-monitor?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, even the gnome3 one? I didn't check… ok, no hope on that direction then
<pitti> didrocks: is there a gnome 3 one now?
<pitti> didrocks: a few weeks ago, cjwatson made a first pass at porting to gtkmm3.0
<pitti> didrocks: but it would only move from gtkmm 2.4 to 3.0, so no real difference
<didrocks> pitti: not sure, didn't follow that TBH. So you seem more up to date than I there :)
<jbicha> pitti: I was working on packaging a newer gnome-shell but it doesn't have a ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<jbicha> I guess it's in universe, it that why?
<pitti> mostly, yes
<pitti> jbicha: main reason is that we would like it to stay in sync :)
<Sweetshark> Morning desktopers!
<pitti> jbicha: seems our only delta is the gir1.2-json-1.0 rename, which hopefully happened in Debian as well?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<jbicha> pitti: yeah it looks like the only change now is that we have different default favorite-apps
<pitti> jbicha: yes, it did
<pitti> jbicha: i. e. 3.0.2-1ubuntu1 was only a temporary delta, and the first one ever
<didrocks> good morning Sweetshark
<jbicha> pitti: are we going to keep the favorite-apps delta though?
<pitti> jbicha: I don't see that delta yet, is it in a merge proposal?
 * pitti is looking at apt-get changelog gnome-shell
 * pitti checks if the json rename is in svn
<pitti> it's not, I'll commit it there
<jbicha> pitti: it's 01_favorite_apps.patch and it is part of 3.0.2-1ubuntu1
<pitti> jbicha: that's in Debian
<pitti> it changes mozilla-firefox.desktop to epiphany.desktop
<jbicha> except Debian does it wrong ;-)
<jbicha> the Ubuntu version has firefox, libreoffice, banshee, & perhaps should have thunderbird
<jbicha> oh you're right, Ubuntu didn't diverge
<jbicha> but should we?
 * didrocks thinks we shouldn't diverge apart if someone is willing to maintain gnome-shell in ubuntu
<pitti> if we can change that only if dpkg-vendor --is ubuntu, sure
<pitti>   * debian/control.in, debian/rules: When building on Ubuntu, add a dependency
<pitti>     to gnome-icon-theme-full.
<pitti> ^ I did that for our gnome-icon-theme split
<jbicha> ok, is Debian going to have Gnome 3.2 ready for Oneiric's release?
<pitti> jbicha: that's the plan
<pitti> erm, sorry, misread
<pitti> jbicha: no, Debian will stay at 3.0 until 3.2 is released
<pitti> we are packaging 3.2 for Ubuntu right now
<pitti> micahg: committed your gnome-shell json dependency fix to debian svn, thanks
<didrocks> hum, my usb key isn't automounted, dmesg tells me all is fine, should I check udev?
<pitti> didrocks: do you see it in nautilus?
<didrocks> no, I don't
<pitti> didrocks: in gvfs-mount -li ?
<didrocks> pitti: no, I just have my optical drive listed
<pitti> didrocks: do you see it in udisks --dump?
<pitti> udisks --enumerate-device-files might be easier to read
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's in!
<pitti> ok, so something in gvfs
 * didrocks looks at recent uploads
<pitti> didrocks: can you remove it again, start "gvfs-mount -oi", and plug it in?
<pitti> let's see what happens
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> pitti: seems that it doesn't notice anything :/
<pitti> didrocks: but you do see it in "udisks --monitor-detail" if you unplug/replug/
<pitti> ?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's listed there
<didrocks> but nothing in gvfs-mount -oi meanwhile
<Sweetshark> pitti: I got mails about translation template imports for lo-build in natty, did you upload 3.3.3 to natty-proposed while I was ill?
<pitti> is gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor running?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it got accepted into natty-proposed on Friday, yes
<didrocks> pitti: it even seems to be happily running
<pitti> Sweetshark: feeling better now?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, Ready to conquer the world!
<didrocks> should I kill it and run it by hand?
<pitti> didrocks: could you perhaps attach an strace -fvv to it and do the replug exercise again?
<didrocks> pitti: sure, trying
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.4.1 for oneiric getting its finishing touches (some misbehaving script for creating libebook deps) and I will leave out the mono stuff for the first try.
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, had to do it twice, because gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor needs to be ran in /. Here are the trace with connecting, disconnecting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646280/
<pitti> argh, an -s1024 would be helpful there, too, to be able to read the dbus messages
<pitti> but anyway, looking
<didrocks> can do :)
<pitti> bah, why does it read /etc/fstab a million times
<pitti> didrocks: but the device is not in there, is it?
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's not listed there, I just checked again
<didrocks> last time I tried this ubuntu usb stick it worked, I should probably try to swap to another one, just in case…
<pitti> didrocks: you can try udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<pitti> if that works, the stick is okay
<pitti> didrocks: can you give me the udisks --dump output while it's plugged in?
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 works
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646284/
<pitti> uh, that looks screwed up
<didrocks> hum, I can see another usb stick randomely picked
<didrocks> pitti: what seems screwed?
<pitti> looks like both /dev/sdb and sdb1 claim to be a mountable file system
<pitti> (iso 9660)
<pitti> but it should still automount sdb1
<didrocks> oh right, nice
<didrocks> hence the manual mount working
<jbicha> pitti: I've got the Ubuntu favorites patch for Debian, can I email it to you?
<pitti> jbicha: oh, great! sure
<pitti> hah! take that, gsettings-data-convert
<pitti> no more crashing
<didrocks> pitti: probably usb-creator wasn't in a good shape last time I created the key. But anyway, as you told, it should pick one part to mount anyway
<didrocks> pitti: nice \o/
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a bunch for helping debugging and the explanation ;)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, good and long week-end ;) and you?
<didrocks> I can see a thunderbird with nice notification, thanks! :)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> didrocks: how big is this thing?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good too thanks. i had a long-ish weekend, and went to stay with some friends.
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you
<chrisccoulson> ?
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps I can replicate it here if you dump the first MB to a file, and I put it on an USB stick of mine with an usb-creator output on it?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
 * Sweetshark dances. 3.4.1 finished (without mono, but still).
<didrocks> pitti: it's an ubuntu iso, nothing more. Can do a dd for the first MB, sure
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it seems that the PGO build failure on friday is i386-specific (which is why it worked locally)
<chrisccoulson> that's a bit weird still :/
<pitti> didrocks: right, but with the specialty of the partition table/first blockes being messed up
<didrocks> pitti: dd if=/dev/sdb of=messedupkey count=2048 sounds good to you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that a compiler bug, or does firefox have platform specific code?
<pitti> didrocks: I"m not soure what the default bs is; perhaps try bs=1MB count=1 ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the code which fails isn't platform specific, so i'm not sure yet
<didrocks> that can work too :-)
<didrocks> pitti: here we go: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/messedupkey
<pitti> didrocks: cheers; just uploaded gconf for the session start crash, so I can now look into that
<didrocks> pitti: excellent, thanks a lot :)
<pitti> jbicha: ah, I'm not a big fan of ubuntu.series -- it has to be kept up to date
<pitti> it's not applied in addition to series
<pitti> jbicha: perhaps we can use sed in debian/rules instead of a patch?
<jbicha> pitti: hmm, I think I sorta understand what you're saying but I haven't done anything like that before
<pitti> didrocks: wait, your's actually says iso9660?
<jbicha> I haven't done ubuntu.series before either but I was able to read the man page for that
<pitti> didrocks: usb-creator creates and writes FAT
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps you tried dd'ing an .iso first to sdb then to sdb1?
<pitti> didrocks: as cjwatson announced recently we should now have hybrid images, so that would actually work
<didrocks> pitti: oh oh… you are probably right, I'm remember doing that some weeks ago
<didrocks> for testing it
<pitti> didrocks: does it work?
<pitti> didrocks: just trying to recreate your steps to get an USB stick which is roughly the same
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it clearly does :)
<pitti> nice
<didrocks> pitti: so blame the user :-) me in that case! anyway, trying to mount the first part in case there are both would still be a great addition :)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I know
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's a shame that the 10.04.3 ISO won't have a nice shiny new firefox version on it ;)
<pitti> didrocks: I'm not arguing it's not a bug, just trying to recreate your broken usb stick
<didrocks> pitti: right, you totally right, quite crazy I forgot that, sorry :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, you fixed the gconf crash? i was going to look at that this morning :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> no worries ;)
<pitti> slightly fewer apport spam dialogs at session start
<pitti> the "system crashes" ones are annoying enough
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: do you have the "Sharing Options" by right click in a nautilus folder?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, it doesn't look like it
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: seems I'm not crazy then :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, no need for your image even -- merely dd'ing the iso on an USB stick reproduces that very bug
<seb128> hi!
<pitti> bonjour seb128! had a nice long weekend?
<didrocks> pitti: oh nice :)
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> pitti, hey, excellent thanks!
<seb128> hey didrocks, how was your week off?
<didrocks> seb128: it wasn't a week off ;)
<seb128> rrrrright ;-)
<didrocks> but was nice
<didrocks> seb128: even some people forced me to fix unity-2d at 02:00 AM :p
<seb128> next you will tell me GUADEC is an hard work week as well :-p
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> didn't say it's an hard work, but people was disappointed to not see you so close to your home :)
<seb128> lol, you told them that some people have work to do? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it wasn't a slacking week… but oh well, no time to argue, I have work to follow on
<seb128> didrocks, right, have a week off I bet you have ;-)
<didrocks> …
<seb128> ok, I stop trolling you there :p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: btw, I have now the answer on your thunderbird not getting new emails on some folder before clicking on them: the indicator doesn't show them as well
<vuntz> seb128: fwiw, I think it's important from a community perspective to have developers going to events like rmll
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> vuntz, I'm sure didrocks got you to say that in exchange of something ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, but right, I don't disagree, it's just that cycles have a limited number of days and hours and it's hard to get work done and to attend all the conferences around as well
<vuntz> oh, I tried to get him to break some stuff, but that didn't work
<seb128> vuntz, did you manage to second review the wnck patch? ;-)
<vuntz> I'm waiting for some angel telling me what's the best way to name the API
<desrt> seb128: didier told me that he relaxed a lot and did almost no work at rmll
<desrt> seb128: i wouldn't have high expectations of what he accomplished while there
<didrocks> desrt: :-)
<seb128> desrt, right, next he's going to tell people that GUADEC is a lot of work, I tell you ;-)
<desrt> GUADEC is a lot of work
<desrt> ...for ones liver
<didrocks> seb128: did I tell that? but ok, meeting the openshot core dev, building the community, taking the time to explain why unity and having people changing their opinion is not that important…
<seb128> didrocks, let's stop that, I was mostly playing a bit with you, no worry ;-)
<seb128> hug!
<seb128> pitti, oh, you fixed that gconf segfault, great
<seb128> didrocks, oh, happy piloting btw ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I piloted the week before RMLL to swap with last Friday
<didrocks> but thanks for the reminder nevertheless
<seb128> oh ok, I'm catching up on calendar and stuff since I was off friday
<pitti> seb128: yay less apport spam ;)
<seb128> nice, the new gwibber landed, I can clean some extra gtk2 gconf lines
<seb128> but robert_ancell still didn't fix lightdm :-(
<seb128> hum, I wonder if he noticed it was broken, I will drop him an email
<RAOF> What's broken about lightdm?
 * RAOF is pretty sure he's got the latest packages, and everything *seems* to be working when he booted today…
<seb128> the example greeter (which is default) segfault on protected userdirectories
<seb128> it seems to not like not being able to read the .dmrc
<RAOF> Ah.  And neither of those statements apply to my system, which would be why I haven't noticed :)
<pitti> I use ecryptfs for my home, but the unity greeter
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, interesting. thanks
<seb128> the unity greeter doesn't have the issue
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> ideally we will get the unity greeter mir-reviewed and promoted soon but still would be nice to fix the default greeter
<seb128> pitti, btw did you see my py3cairo preinst comment before the w.e?
<seb128> well middle of previous week rather, before my w.e
<pitti> seb128: I did
<pitti> seb128: I reuploaded to NEW with the preinst removed
<seb128> ok, will re-review it
<pitti> merci
<seb128> it seems fine out of that bit
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I also sent it to the Debian pycairo maintainers, but haven't heard back from them yet
<seb128> yeah, he's usually not very active or responsive
<pitti> seb128: but I found a way to build python3-gobject without it, so I could do this large change in Debian
<pitti> and we can enable the py3cairo bits once py3cairo lands in debian
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, do you use a local filter in thunderbird to move your mail between folders btw, or do you do filtering elsewhere?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: filtering is done server side, nothing local
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, aha
<chrisccoulson> i guess that might be why
<chrisccoulson> i think thunderbird checks those folders lazily
<didrocks> oh…
<chrisccoulson> i'm not 100% sure on that though
<didrocks> some seems to be refresh quite frequently, but it's a huge blocker though :/
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, perhaps try right-clicking on the folder and selecting "When getting new messages for this account, always check this folder" (not sure what that translates to in french though)
<chrisccoulson> (in the folder properties)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i don't see the issue because i do my filtering locally
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: trying and will tell you
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<rodrigo_> hi
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<didrocks> morning rodrigo_
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are you
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, pitti, didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<pitti> rodrigo_: quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> how about yourself?
<rodrigo_> I'm a bit tired since I went to sleep quite late last night, but fine otherwise :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, seb128: enjoyed your 14th july? :)
<seb128> yes, very much!
<seb128> nice slacking w.e ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<didrocks> nice fireworks in Lyon in the evening, I worked in the train and catchup on emails once back but trade with the 15th
<rodrigo_> but no head cutting in the celebrations, right? :)
<seb128> no ;-)
<seb128> pitti, did you just restart the retracers today?
<pitti> seb128: yes, fixed up the broken amd64 chroot
<pitti> seb128: well, "just" - that was maybe 1.5 hours ago
<seb128> ok, good, I was wondering if they were catching up on backlog or if we get a stream of new bugs ;-)
<seb128> reading through my bug email box it's retracer spammed
<seb128> but if that's backlog catching up that's ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pitti> does the new me-menu work for anyone?
<jibel> it doesn't for me, and it breaks stacking of other menus
<pitti> same here
<pitti> and it pointlessly shows my name
<jibel> +1 and my name is fairly long. it uses 15% of panel width :/
<pitti> it should probably show your status ("Away") instead, which would make more sense
<pitti> or at least the user name, not the real name
<seb128> didrocks, does the skip bar flag you want to use in nautilus means also it will not be in the alt-tab list?
<didrocks> seb128: right, for John, it's acceptable
<seb128> didrocks, what about non unity sessions?
<didrocks> seb128: don't know, I think we don't have a nice story there
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> I raised it during the discussion for what it worth
<seb128> didrocks, can we have those discussions in public or better on the bug next time?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> I'm not sure I agree with that change, having dialogs not in alt-tab really sucks
<seb128> especially when you are not under unity and you don't have a launcher
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> not being able to open nautilus during a copy isn't nice as well
<seb128> well you can middle click the icon ;-)
<didrocks> not really well advertized :-) but the real solution as told, will be to do some heavy tab-related work in bamf
<seb128> right, let's see, I guess they are not going to do that refactoring during the lts cycle either
<seb128> so let's see how it goes in practice
<seb128> we should make the copy dialog a standalone process so it has its own icon :p
<didrocks> integrated into compiz? :-)
<seb128> why not ;-)
<mvo> what is the current convention for dbus services "CamelCaseFunctions" or "pep8_style_lowercase" ? or something else?
<mvo> hey seb128, welcome back, apt with hold-back-for-things-that-would-break-recommends has lnaded (we talked about it during the rally)
<seb128> mvo, hey, great!
<mvo> (dbus question is regarding the new software-propoerteies frontend/backend split)
<seb128> mvo, will you get ride of gksudo there?
<seb128> dunno about if there is a naming convention, will let pitti or others reply ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, no more gksu there
<mvo> seb128: plus better reflection of reality
<seb128> \o/
<mvo> :)
<mvo> *but* lucnhtime ;)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, unity-support-test says "no" in a guest session for me, in particilar "not software rendered: no"
<didrocks> pitti: whereas it says "yes" in the main session?
<pitti> right
 * pitti tries another user account
<didrocks> can be a Xauth capability with apparmor if it's only the guest session
<didrocks> some similar issues happened twice in the natty cycle
<pitti> whoops, I get the example-greeter crash
<pitti> (even though I run unity-greeter by default)
<seb128> pitti, see ;-)
<seb128> pitti, is that specific to guest session or do you get it with a test user?
<pitti> seb128: guest session works
<pitti> freshly created test user crashes
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> pitti: you can try glxinfo | grep rendering btw, should give the same result (same X call) than the support test
<pitti> and unity-2d doesn't respect my /usr/share/gconf/ubuntu-2d/default/zz_ubuntu-defaults-test overrides any more
<pitti> didrocks: already tried that; it does say "direct rendering: Yes" in guest session
<didrocks> hum, weird, we use the same flag, let me check
<didrocks> pitti: right, the overrides are fix is "fix committed"
<pitti> didrocks: you mean it doesn't read gconf any more right now?
<pitti> so guest doesn't work with 3d; switching to test user is broken; unity-2d doesn't read gconf settings
<didrocks> pitti: well, depends, if it fallbacks, it won't until we set the detection in lightdm itself. If you choose the session, the trigger wasn't… triggered
<pitti> how am I supposed to test ubuntu-defaults-builder now? :-)
<seb128> pitti, kvm for the win? ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you mean I could explicitly set the default session to unity-2d?
<didrocks> pitti: right, the other has never worked for default settings
<didrocks> (fallbacking)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, as it happened /usr/share/xsessions/default.desktop already pointed to ubuntu-2d.desktop
 * pitti pokes this harder
<didrocks> what is /usr/share/xsessions/default.desktop ?
<didrocks> I should miss some updates, I don't have it there
<pitti> I don't know where it's coming from
 * pitti tries with lightdm.conf
<pitti> oh! lightdm doesn't tear down the guest account
<pitti> didrocks: so you were saying if unity-2d is selected explicitly, the Xsession.d script should add some $XDG_something to make it pick up the gconf defaults?
<seb128> didrocks, it's not a distro package, it's probably an hacking leftover for default session in gdm or something
<seb128> didrocks, I've no such file installed either
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> didrocks: now, doesn't seem to work :(
<didrocks> pitti: so env | grep GDMSESSION is showing unity-2d right?
<pitti> didrocks: which script is that? 70gconfd_path-on-session?
<didrocks> pitti: indeed
<didrocks> env | grep MANDATORY should add the new mandatory path
<didrocks> show*
<pitti> hm, now guest is broken, too
<pitti> dear lightdm, you are nasty today
<pitti> ok, giving up; logging out of my own session and trying ther, bbl
<didrocks> /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu-2d.desktop should enable adding /usr/share/gconf/ubuntu-2d.default.path
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, rodrigo_, jasoncwarner_: sorry about the empty email I didn't update my evolution yet
<rodrigo_> seb128, :)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> did we manage to get mono 2.0 stuff off the cd yet? :-)
<Laney> livefs logs look good
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cyphermox> goooood morning!
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> hey pitti, pretty good, you?
<cyphermox> have you had time to take a look at my code? ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: not yet, sorry; but it's high on my list
<cyphermox> hehe
<didrocks> good morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey didrocks
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<cyphermox> morning kenvandine
<pitti> hey kenvandine, how are you? had a nice weekend?
<kenvandine> good, too busy... ready for work :)
<kenvandine> pitti, and you?
<pitti> kenvandine: was nice as well; went to Dresden for my niece's wedding
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> seb128: FYI: bug #723861, what's your pick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723861 in ayatana-design "Right clicking on the desktop still displays the “Create Launcher...” option." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723861
<seb128> didrocks, it calls a gnome-panel binary so it's broken in oneiric
<seb128> didrocks, ideally we would check for the binary to enable the menu entry
<seb128> which would fix the default install case and make GNOME users still happy
<didrocks> seb128: ideally, we would check for the binary and if unity is running
<seb128> right
<didrocks> seb128: should I take time for this non default case?
<seb128> well I would not bother and just drop it adding a comment that it depends on a gnome-panel binary
<didrocks> ok, dropping
<seb128> users can as well install a "create a launcher" small program and run it
<seb128> or use nautilus-script
<didrocks> anyway, even showing the desktop isn't the case in fallback mode for upstream
<seb128> right, it's really a corner case use
<seb128> it doesn't really justify a context menu entry
<lamalex> Sarvatt: i think im having that lightdm issue. any known fix? when i log in, it just hangs indefinitely
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to open a bug upstream suggesting them to drop it ;-)
<seb128> especially if they still call the gnome-panel binary
<didrocks> seb128: hum, won't they tell "well, let's drop nautilus showing the desktop?" :-) but yeah, I can try
<charlie-tca> didrocks: Are we going to be able to get the fix for bug 804734 into oneiric soon?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804734 in xorg "Please ship 60xdg_path-on-session like gdm" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804734
<didrocks> charlie-tca: it's fix committed. Next time x11-common is uploaded, which is up to the xork guys
<didrocks> xorg*
<charlie-tca> okay, who do I need to talk to to get that done, then?
<lamalex> didrocks: seb128 do you guys know anything about this lightdm bug?
<charlie-tca> This is holding my images up from working
<seb128> lamalex, no
<didrocks> charlie-tca: maybe ask on #ubuntu-x I would say
<charlie-tca> Thanlk you
<didrocks> yw
<charlie-tca> thank you, even
<lamalex> is robertancell on holiday?
<seb128> no
<seb128> he's living on .au
<seb128> like it's almost midnight for him at the moment
<bigon> seb128: around?
<seb128> bigon, yes
<bigon> seb128: did you saw that there is a patch that fix FTBFS of tp-glib in ubuntu
<bigon> ?
<seb128> bigon, yes but I will let infinity deal with it, he did the update and opened an upstream bug
<seb128> he's likely on it
<bigon> k
 * Sweetshark uploads a shiny new 3.4.X libreoffice package.
<Sweetshark> Icanhazbeowulfclusterofbuildd?
<pitti> heh
<pitti> nice!
<lamalex> oh my god how do i change my layout options with the new gnome 3 control center
<lamalex> my caps lock is a caps lock and it's freaking me out, man
<seb128> gnome-control-center region, layout tab, options
<seb128> though I think that's being dropped in 3.2
<mterry> pitti, what was wrong with sunpinyin that we reverted it?
<pitti> mterry: it's too big; I thought that pinyin was 15 MB, but it's only 1.5 (due to the explicitly seeded -android-db)
<pitti> mterry: sunpinyin is 19 MB, there's just no way we can make it fit; we'll add it to the Chinese image instead
<pitti> mterry: and language-selector now pulls it in dynamically
<mterry> pitti, cool
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, were you in discussion where it was decided that suspend and hibernate would not be turned on as available by default, only on certified systems?
<seb128> that seems a bit crazy
<seb128> suspends work on most laptop usually
<pitti> erm, what?
<seb128> or is that a design,dx decision?
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power
<pitti> I've heard about wishes to disable hibernate, but even the OEM team said that they want it on
<pitti> disabling suspend sounds crazy to me
<seb128> pitti, well "having an ui to turn it on but not checked by default"
<pitti> if it really doesn't work on a particular machine, well, "don't do that then"
<seb128> c.f that wiki
<pitti> but it works fine in most cases
<seb128> right
<seb128> vuntz, so, how is that wnck naming thinking going? ;-)
<bryceh> I've got a couple baby doctor appointments, but will be back in ~3 hrs
<seb128> rodrigo_, how is the goa packaging going?
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you need reviews or help for it?
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<micahg> pitti: re gnome-shell fix>thanks, I meant to fwd it after I verified it broken in Debian
<AlfE1> hello
<AlfE1> where does network manager store the vpn logs?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, almost done, will probably ask for a review tomorrow
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<cyphermox> AlfE1: you'll want to look at /var/log/sys
<cyphermox> */var/log/syslog
<cyphermox> AlfE1: that said, please go to #ubuntu if you have questions to ask about how to use, or running into problems with using, NM and others; #ubuntu-desktop is a development channel to discuss the development of the Ubuntu Desktop; #ubuntu is the support channel.
<cyphermox> didrocks: still around? did you have time to look at the vpnc/network-manager-vpnc mirs?
<didrocks> cyphermox: sure
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, not seeded, isn't it?
<cyphermox> didrocks: no
<seb128> re
<mvo> if someone is keen to play (and fix ;) with the dbus-ified software-properties, its at lp:~mvo/software-properties/updates-redesign
<seb128> mvo, mterry: update-notifier notifies me about updates, reboot required, apport issues, etc since I update, is that normal behaviour or a bug in the gsettings update?
<seb128> it's confusing because the notification say to click on the notification icon but we have none
<seb128>  
<seb128> bah, evolution still fails to display the debian-devel-changes emails
<seb128> but at least it sends non empty emails now ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hrm, I haven't seen that myself.  Could be a bug in gsettings...  What does your dconf-editor show in com.canonical.update-notifier?
<seb128> mterry, com.ubuntu you mean I guess?
<mterry> seb128, nope, canonical
<seb128> com.ubuntu.update-notifier false
<seb128> mterry, there is no canonical
<mterry> hmm....
<mterry> maybe mvo changed my merge
<seb128> mterry, I think mvo changed the namespace when he merged it
 * mterry thinks we need a clear policy on such things
<mterry> It's a Canonical CA project...
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> dunno why he changed it
<didrocks> cyphermox: there are some direct call for vpnc to system($Var_from_config_file), I don't really like that, I asked the security team to do a review
<seb128>     <key name="no-show-notifications" type="b">
<seb128>       <default>false</default>
<seb128>       <summary>Stop showing update notifications</summary>
<seb128> mterry, mvo: so yeah, default is to display notifications it seems
<mterry> seb128, I have that as false too, but I haven't seen notifications
<mterry> seb128, I don't believe that was changed
 * mterry looks at merge again
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok, thanks
<seb128> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-notifier/ubuntu/revision/632 btw
<didrocks> cyphermox: network-manager-vpnc seems ok, but waiting on the other one :)
<cyphermox> sure, that's fine
<seb128> mterry, seems like no_show_notifications was not in the schemas before?
<mterry> seb128, true, it was a secret pref.  but undeclared bool prefs in gconf default to false
<mterry> It does seem like the culprit though...
<seb128> maybe I had tweaked values for those
<seb128> but I'm pretty sure we didn't display notifications by default since we autospawn update-manager
<seb128> same for the reboot, we change the indicator to indicate a restart is required
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: seems I don't get again the "no notification until clicking on folder" after checking on each folder the box you pointed me at. That's weird it wasn't the case everywhere though
<mterry> seb128, does dconf-editor show that you have auto-launch enabled?
<mterry> seb128, the code skips the reboot notification if so
<seb128> it's enabled yes and that seems the default
<seb128> mterry, don't bother about it, thanks for looking at it
<seb128> I wonder if that was an upgrade thing
<seb128> like update-notifier on gconf still running
<seb128> but the gconf database went away under its feet
<mterry> seb128, as long as no one else sees it, I guess we're fine
<seb128> I've restarted my session and it seems to work fine now
<seb128> so maybe it was the gconf instance still running with the gsettings one installed
<seb128> we should perhaps restart it in the postinst or something
<seb128> I will check with mvo
<seb128> bah, dconf is a mess
<seb128> the namespace use rather
<seb128> the desktop.unity stuff should probably be moved
<seb128> it's confusing to have apps. desktop. and then com. and org
<czajkowski> kenvandine: ello ello you about
<kenvandine> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> kenvandine: guess what :)
<kenvandine> gwibber bug :)
<czajkowski> yup latest update makes it crash on start up
<czajkowski> just when gwibber and I were getting on
<kenvandine> on oneiric?
<czajkowski> works on fine my mini 9 2d unity.
<czajkowski> dear gods no, natty. not brave yet for oneiric
<kenvandine> it didn't change on natty....
<kenvandine> oh, do you have it from a ppa?
<czajkowski> no...
<kenvandine> apt-cache policy gwibber
<kenvandine> just to make sure :)
<czajkowski> Installed: 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3
<czajkowski>   Candidate: 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3
<czajkowski>   Version table:
<czajkowski>  *** 3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3 0
<czajkowski>         500 http://ubuntu.datahop.net/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main i386 Packages
<czajkowski>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<czajkowski>      3.0.0.1-0ubuntu2 0
<czajkowski>         500 http://ubuntu.datahop.net/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i wonder what changed
<kenvandine> killall -9 gwibber-service; gwibber-service -d -o
<kenvandine> then run the client again
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> dear gwibber, please start :(
<czajkowski> kenvandine: it crashes and report comes up to send in bug
<kenvandine> ok, send the bug please
<czajkowski> will do
<kenvandine> czajkowski, ping me with the bug number
<czajkowski> pretty sure gwibber and this machine just don't want to work
<czajkowski> kenvandine: thanks
<czajkowski> kenvandine: I promise one day to ask you about a non gwibber bug!
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> sure...
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/812414
<ubot2> czajkowski: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8d65a2c> bug 812414 not found
<kenvandine> czajkowski, please also attach the log file
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<czajkowski> kenvandine: Thank you
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone
<seb128> kenvandine, you should clean gwibber merge requests one day ;-)
<seb128> there is a stack of those sitting there
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... i know
<mterry> tedg, heyo, want to have a chat about ubuntu-local?
<mterry> The menubar property, that is
<tedg> mterry, Sure
<mterry> tedg, so, the intention is that it's an opt-out for 3rd parties of appmenu-gtk in case they have a non-main menubar hanging around, right?
<mterry> tedg, or is it an internal implementation detail?
<tedg> mterry, Or if they don't want their menu bar shown.
<tedg> mterry, More a universal opt-out
<mterry> tedg, well, it's more targeted than 'universal'.  I'm talking about the per-menubar property 'ubuntu-local'
<tedg> mterry, Yes, I realize.  But the idea was that app developers could put that on all their menu bars if they wanted.
<mterry> tedg, I see
<mterry> tedg, well, freeciv hit a bug where non-main menubars weren't showing up.  One solution would have been to set ubuntu-local.  But that didn't work, because if they opened a submenu on it, the menubar disappeared again
<mterry> tedg, I've tracked that down as an overzealous mirroring of the 'show-local' proxy property into menubars' 'ubuntu-local' properties by appmenu-gtk
<mterry> Or rather, overzealous setting of 'show-local' by appmenu-gtk.  GTK+ itself does the mirroring
<tedg> Ah, hmm.  Interesting.
<tedg> mterry, Uhg, sorry if missed something.  Focus issues and using Ctrl+W
<mterry> tedg, you may have missed "Or rather, overzealous setting of 'show-local' by appmenu-gtk.  GTK+ itself does the mirroring".  So the quick fix is to not set show-local to the same value it already holds (which prevents constant setting of show-local and thus constant mirroring to ubuntu-local).  But I feel like there are still legitimate times when show-local will be set and the user-provided value in ubuntu-local will be overwritten.  Is there
<mterry> a good way to help this situation?
<mterry> We could introduce a third variable, 'ubuntu-local-internal' which considers the value of show-local and ubuntu-local....
<tedg> mterry, Is there a reason to cache it?  I mean, just have a macro to pull the two together?
<mterry> tedg, sure, that's true.  We could stop mirroring in GTK+ and just have the menubar look at both
<tedg> mterry, Seems simpler to me.  what do you think?
<mterry> tedg, sure, I'll work on a patch tomorrow
<tedg> Great, thanks mterry!
<RoAkSoAx> [6~win 16
<AlfE1> thanks to cyphermox, but I didn't got a reply on #ubuntu, so i tried here
<ronoc> TheMuso, hey
<TheMuso> ronoc: Hi.
<ronoc> TheMuso, Have you noticed pavucontrol crashes on startup
<ronoc> its looking for some xml file that isn't there
<TheMuso> ronoc: No, I haven't/don't use it.
<ronoc> okay ill have a look
<TheMuso> ah ok
<ronoc> TheMuso, good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-19
<lifeless> bryceh: btw - 803012
<lifeless> bug 803012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803012 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel driver incorrectly renders some UI elements" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803012
<lifeless> bryceh: I just saw the same symptoms on my natty nvidia machine
<lifeless> bryceh: dunno what that means.
<RAOF> lifeless: Presumably with nouveau?
<lifeless> RAOF: nup
<lifeless> proprietary foo
<RAOF> That's almost certainly a different bug, then?
<lifeless> dunno
<lifeless> same symptoms
<lifeless> wondering if its a userspace issue at heart (classic mode fail?)
<bryceh> lifeless, so little X code is shared between -nvidia and anything else that if it is the same bug, that points to perhaps something non-X/non-kernel involved
<bryceh> lifeless, X bugs frustratingly often show identical symptoms on two different drivers but are ultimately very different bugs underneath
<bryceh> lifeless, probably the right thing to do would be to test oneiric (or a backport of this -intel fix).  That would be more definitive.
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> hows oneiric fs stability atm ?
<bryceh> the /run bugs from last week were fairly bad, but that should be solved now
<RAOF> I haven't hit any fs bugs (barring the /run amazement).  AFAIK the ecryptfs bug is gone.
<bryceh> I put the patch in for natty sru as well, so if you don't want to upgrade yet, should be available in natty-proposed whenever the buildd's are done
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh and RAOF ... saw x come down today and I decided to be brave. so far no problems...anything I should be looking for?
<jasoncwarner_> and RAOF, I've been using nouveau ever since the rally...no problems to mention...
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Not really; that was just the xorg metapackage.
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Cool.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF nouveau was such a non-issue I forgot I was using it ;)
<RAOF> The xorg package updated fine?  It didn't hit a file conflict in xorg-server?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: no, everything seemed to go just fine..rebooted and everything...though now I hvae to reboot because I wanted to test nvidia driver again...
<jasoncwarner_> be back
<RAOF> I wonder if that makes my local problem self inflicted :)
 * RAOF heads off for a run and lunch.
<TheMuso> RAOF: hrm seems I got the conflict when updating a chroot here.
<TheMuso> RAOF: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/xorg', which is also in package xserver-xorg 1:7.6+7ubuntu2
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> hi, could I have someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/transmission/transmission-2.32/+merge/67772
<pitti> jbicha: ah, can do
<pitti> jbicha: hm, current source package's Vcs-Bzr: says that it uses lp:ubuntu/transmission, not the old ubuntu-desktop branch any more
<pitti> but *shrug*, as long as that one is up to date.. the ubuntu:transmission one will be auto-updated
<pitti> jbicha: no, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/transmission/ubuntu is outdated, it's for maverick
<jbicha> pitti: oh, then I think there might be changes I've missed then
<pitti> I can't remove the old ubuntu-desktop branch unfortunately
<jbicha> pitti: hmm?
<jbicha> so I should rebranch off ubuntu:transmission, right?
<jbicha> the ubuntu-desktop branches are more convenient, except that Launchpad doesn't expect them
<didrocks> good morning
<jbicha> didrocks: howdy
<RAOF> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey jbicha, RAOF!
<TheMuso> Morning pitti, didrocks.
<pitti> jbicha: right
<didrocks> morning TheMuso
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<pitti> jbicha: sorry for the wasted time :/
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> pretty good, thanks
<bryceh> hey, there's a bug with the xorg metapackage
<bryceh> looks like the version we got from debian does some symlinking magic which breaks when it gets updated
<bryceh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/812665
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 812665 in xorg "package xorg 1:7.6 7ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/xorg', which is also in package xserver-xorg 1:7.6 7ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> session restart, brb
<RAOF> pitti: bug 812665 looks to be a result of the documentation-linker having a namespace clash.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812665 in xorg "package xorg 1:7.6 7ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/xorg', which is also in package xserver-xorg 1:7.6 7ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812665
<RAOF> The xserver-xorg now ships the documentation in /usr/share/doc/xorg, but the auto-linker has kindly symlinked /usr/share/doc/xorg (in the xorg package) to x11-common.
<RAOF> With hilarious consequences!
<pitti> uh, eww indeed
<pitti> RAOF: but we never symlink entire directories
<pitti> is that something the xorg package does itself?
<pitti> because dpkg handles directories specially, pkgbinarymangler only symlinks individual files
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-03-03 18:16 /usr/share/doc/xorg -> x11-common
<pitti> this isn't pkgbinarymangler's doing
<RAOF> Ah, ok.
<RAOF> So now I get to work out what *is* symlinking that directory!
<RAOF> Oh, my.
<pitti> RAOF: I get teh symlink when building locally without any mangling
<RAOF> Yeah, it's some crazy-arse preinst magic.
<pitti> RAOF: how about this:
<pitti>         for p in $$(dh_listpackages -i -N$$t); do \
<pitti>           rm -rf debian/$$p/usr/share/doc/$$p; \
<pitti>           ln -s $$t debian/$$p/usr/share/doc/$$p; \
<RAOF> Indeed, you have found ite :)
<pitti> :)
<RAOF> Hah.  With the even more hilarious consequences that dpkg now thinks /usr/share/doc/xorg actually exists!
<pitti> one should avoid shipping directory symlinks like the plage
<pitti> platue
<pitti> plague
<pitti> (gosh)
<pitti> at some point they *will* shoot you into the foot
<RAOF> Because dpkg gets all narky on you.
<RAOF> Although, to be fair, the problem's not the symlink in this case.  The problem is the namespace conflict.
<pitti> and you need all sorts of black preinst magic if you ever want to get rid of them again :)
<pitti> yes, right
<RAOF> Preinst magic like “is this a link?  If so, rm -rf it.”? :)
<pitti> "rm" should be enough, but yes
<pitti> and checking that it points to the right place, handling aborted package upgrades and put it back then, etc.
<RAOF> Yeah.  xorg doesn't do any of that pansy sanity checking.
<pitti> but I'm not suggesting to actually remove the link now
<RAOF> If someone's stupid enough to symlink /usr/share/doc/xorg to /, they deserve all they get!
<pitti> I guess it's easiest to just drop the duplicate file?
<RAOF> That's what it does *right now*
<RAOF> Hm.  That doesn't seem to have come from debian.  Are we dancing the ‘I hope you haven't symlinked /usr/share/doc/{x11-common,xorg,xserver-xorg} anywhere you care about’ fandango in Ubuntu diff?
<pitti> I think we can safely assume that the user didn't tamper with these links
<pitti> /usr/share/doc/ must have the property that users can rm -rf it entirely without anything breaking
<RAOF> Yeah.  It'd suck to have accidentally replaced a symlink in there at some point in the distant past, though.
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  This *is* Ubuntu diff.  In fact, it's an oldschool pre-pkgbinarymangler symlink-the-docs hack.
<pitti> ah
<RAOF> From brave-old 2007
<RAOF> When men were real men, and symlinking doc directories was real men's work. :)
<pitti> so either we do the preinst bits of removing the links and drop all the manual symlinking
<pitti> lol
<pitti> and let the mangler figure it out
<RAOF> I'm super-inclined to let pkgbinarymangler take this problem off my hands.
<pitti> erm, no either
<pitti> we can't ship the same symlink in two packages, period
<pitti> RAOF: my gut feeling is "drop all this, remove all symlinks in preinst, and drop the preinst bits after the next LTS"
<RAOF> That's what I'm thinking, too.
<jbicha> is it safe for me to remove .pc, drop in the new upstream source, and then quilt push the patches I want?
<didrocks> jbicha: depends if you have applications/libraries dependending on your .pc file
<jbicha> I'm working on transmission and I've not done much with .pc stuff
<jbicha> I tried quilt pop but it said it couldn't remove cleanly
<pitti> jbicha: don't just remove .pc
<pitti> jbicha: I suggest theh following:
<pitti> check out ubuntu:pkgname
<pitti> quilt pop -a
<pitti> and then rm -r .pc (which should now be empty)
<pitti> you can commit that as "unapply patches"
<pitti> applied patches in bzr are excruciatingly hard to maintain, and against common practice IMHO
<pitti> so in my branches I don't apply them
<pitti> (they also break merge-upstream)
<jbicha> well I had like 200 something conflicts when I tried to merge with the Debian bzr
<jbicha> what if quilt pop complains about not being able to remove cleanly?
<didrocks> mvo: hey, how are you?
<jbicha> is quilt pop -a -f ok?
<jbicha> -f fixes everything!
<pitti> jbicha: if quilt pop -a in a cleanly checked out tree doesn't work, then something has gone seriously wrong :(
<pitti> jbicha: did you try this _after_ merging with debian?
 * didrocks looks for a wiki page to show jbicha quilt best practices
<jbicha> well I did bzr revert and I hadn't made any commits
<jbicha> but I'll do a bzr branch again to make sure
<pitti> jbicha: if it gets too complicated, just use apt-get source and merge the old way with diffing debian/ ..
<jbicha> pitti: well quilt pop -a -f worked, I just didn't know if it was a good idea
<pitti> I don't know either
<pitti> if the patches don't apply, they need to be fixed either way
<pitti> but then the bzr branch is horribly inconsistent, as in this case you couldn't even have built the source package for uploading
<jbicha> pitti: I guess something has gone seriously wrong :-)
<didrocks> jbicha: if you like to read some documentation to understand how quilt works, you can have a look there, it seems quite nice: http://www.shakthimaan.com/downloads/glv/quilt-tutorial/quilt-doc.pdf
<mvo> didrocks: hey, good morning
<jbicha> pitti: but all I really need to do is to get a clean source tree, it doesn't matter whether I use quilt pop or do it manually, right?
<pitti> jbicha: right, but how do you get it if the patches don't unapply?
<jbicha> just plopping in the source & removing .pc :-)
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
 * bryceh waves
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! good evening bryceh
<bryceh> heya didrocks
<RAOF> Hey hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF and didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks! Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, good thanks, but a bit tired
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> morning bryceh
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.  Going for a run before lunch has offset the 7:30 start :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<bryceh> hi pitti
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> jibel: hey, FYI, with the new compiz, I tagged the regression to 0.9.5.0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=0.9.5.0
<pitti> didrocks: can you please fix "achuni" in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-oneconf?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, should have mispelled the launchpad name, taking a look in a sec
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine thanks, a bit tired, got used to go late to bed and I have difficulties to get started in the mornings ;-)
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, hey, nothing like a compiz abi break to start the day? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly! Where is the fun otherwise? :-)
<jbicha> pitti: round 2 https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/transmission/transmission-2.32/+merge/68347
<pitti> jbicha: did I mention that I hate UDD branches? :-)
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<jbicha> pitti: I was going to do it as a ~ubuntu-desktop branch... ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<jbicha> actually the end result was the same except for the changelog entries & dropping a lot of upstreamed patches
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm starting being awake and I think I'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, pretty much the same, but i feel less awake ;)
<seb128> you know what you need right...
<seb128> coffee!!!
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> and bacon!
<seb128> jono: ^
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I wouldn't have done it if he was around don't worry ;-)
<seb128> you didn't get breakfast yet? you should start with that ;-)
<seb128> rules 1- get breakfast before starting IRC
<seb128> or you might still be typing on IRC an hour later without coffee and starving
<chrisccoulson> heh
<geser> an IRC diet?
<didrocks> seb128: btw, my server down while at Dublin was due to the power supply which died…
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok
<seb128> pitti, thanks for doing desktop sponsoring! ;-)
<pitti> no worries :)
<jbicha> pitti: thank you
<pitti> jbicha: thanks to you!
<huats> morning
<didrocks> salut huats
<huats> salut  didrocks
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> salut seb128
<rodrigo_> man, this g-o-a package doesn't want to build
<jbicha> pitti: looks like transmission needs a mir for libminiupnpc and libnatpmp
<seb128> rodrigo_, need help with it?
<seb128> extra mirs again...
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if those are optional or mandatory depends?
<seb128> jbicha, is there any chance you would like to write the mirs for those? ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: those libs are actually in the transmission tarball & Debian is using a patch to override them with distro-maintained versions
<seb128> yeah, security team doesn't like much bundled copy of system libraries
<jbicha> and I can write the mirs probably tomorrow
<seb128> it means you have to track and fix all copies when there is an issue, which doesn't really make sense
<seb128> jbicha, thanks!
<seb128> jbicha, no hurry for those, but we better use the system libs if we can
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the security team must hate me then ;)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> don't ctrl-W in xchat :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> they probably hate all the web browsers maintainers indeed
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> security team is just a bunch of haters :p
<seb128> but still we are glad to have them ;-)
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i wish that linking thunderbird wasn't so painful
<chrisccoulson> my machine just grinds to a halt every time
<chrisccoulson> i need more RAM :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, will probably push for a review, as I don't know what's making it fail
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'll try a little bit more 1st, as the error it is showing is supposed to be fixed with the patch I added, so not sure what's wrong really
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, but feel free to push, I can have a glance maybe I spot something
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, lp:~rodrigo-moya/gnome-online-accounts/3_1_1_release
<rodrigo_> seb128, it gives an error about undefined symbols, which all are in libgoa-1.0.la, that's why I add the 01_git... patch
<seb128> rodrigo_, your rules doesn't use autoreconf.mk
<seb128> rodrigo_, so the patch will be useless, you need to run automake to update the makefile.in
<rodrigo_> hmm, does it need to if you don't patch configure.ac?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, you patch makefile.am
<seb128> you need a makefile.am->makefile.in
<seb128> which is automake
<rodrigo_> ok, trying...
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, builds fine with it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, that was it :)
<rodrigo_> ok then, I thought autoreconf was only needed if you patched configure, but I understand it better now :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> rodrigo_, yw
<seb128> rodrigo_, usually autoreconf is useful if you patch any configure.in,ac or makefile.am
<seb128> it does run autoconf, automake, aclocal, etc
<rodrigo_> right, makes sense
<seb128> ./configure && make use configure and makefile.in
<seb128> the other option is to patch the makefile.in in your patch
<seb128> but usually those are less fun since the makefile.in is autogenerated it's likely that the patch will be less trivial and not apply to new versions
<seb128> rodrigo_, your changelog version needs a revision
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<pitti> jbicha: or disable upnp?
<jbicha> pitti: I haven't looked to see what those libraries do, but isn't UPNP important for torrents working across NAT?
<pitti> jbicha: ah, so the previous version used the internal libs, but already had the functinoality?
<pitti> that would make the MIRs easier
<njpatel_> mvo, meet bschaefer, he's the awesome dude that has added CJK support to xapian (or is adding), he has some questions for  Software Centre
<bschaefer> mvo: Hello, my question is that it looks like the software center uses the term generator along with the parse query, but does it use the same libxapian as unity-place-applications?
<mvo> bschaefer: hello! yes it does use the same libxapian, but its using the python bindings when unity-places-application is using the c++ lib
<mvo> bschaefer: should not make a difference though of course
<mvo> bschaefer: hello btw :)
<mvo> bschaefer: I'm just leaving for lunch, I will be back in ~45min or so
<bschaefer> mv: Alright I might have to email you then, as it is late here haha, ( -8 PST )
<bschaefer> mvo:*
 * mvo nods and vanishes
<didrocks> (the xapian testsuite is huge)
<bschaefer> didrocks: only the xapian-core matters
<didrocks> bschaefer: right, but the package runs everything :-)
<bschaefer> didrocks: yeah I never liked compiling it at first haha, but it seems error free so far :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> bah, new compiz is really slow to display things
<didrocks> wb seb128
<didrocks> seb128: ah, it's not only me swapping then
<seb128> like my session takes 15 seconds to get a background when it was taking 3 seconds before
<seb128> I restarted several times thinking it was stucked
<didrocks> never get any stuck session, but I have the impression that compiz is slower, yeah
<seb128> opening anything display a dialog with wrong geometry and no decoration for 2-3 seconds
<seb128> then it gets updated as it should
<didrocks> 12:17:43        seb128 | opening anything display a dialog with wrong geometry and no decoration for 2-3 seconds
<seb128> happens for anything, apport dialog, gedit, nautilus
<didrocks> -> half a second here, I reported it
<seb128> well here it's 2-3 seconds on a modern i5 box
<didrocks> seb128: want to confirm bug #812711 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812711 in compiz "Some dialogs jumps before appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812711
<seb128> but using intel, I guess video matters over cpu for that issue
<didrocks> seb128: see, for once, my box is better than yours :)
<seb128> didrocks, done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> 2-3s is scary though
<didrocks> do you want to file one with the general slowiness?
<seb128> didrocks, I've updated the title and raised the setting
<seb128> didrocks, it's not slow otherwise, like workspace switch etc have no issue
<didrocks> seb128: looks good
<didrocks> hum, the slowliness at startup you get?
<seb128> I just think something is resources expensive in the mapping and where a dialog takes 3 seconds the background takes 15 seconds
<seb128> well imho it's the same issue
<didrocks> but there is no dialog at session login?
<seb128> just proportional to how much there is to render
<seb128> no, but it's not specific to dialogs
<didrocks> hum, that will do it with the wall window otherwise
<didrocks> which doesn't seem to be the case
<seb128> well, let's wait for smspillaz to comment, if he thinks it's a different issue I will open a new bug
<seb128> or DBO
<didrocks> as you wish :)
<didrocks> seb128: we stopped adding unity master tag btw
<seb128> but I think the background is just a nautilus ui element and getting the same issue
<didrocks> maybe, anyway, windows are slow to drag in the expo mode as well
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok, well I don't do it in a systematic way, I just want a bug showing up on unity lists
<didrocks> seb128: I added the 0.9.5.0 tag on compiz bugs for all regression from this upgrade
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> should be easy to find them back
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=0.9.5.0 (current list)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there a spec describing the unity dialog behaviour somewhere?
<seb128> like what should happen in the file-selector too small to be used case
<didrocks> seb128: nothing from what I know, I just saw some screenshots and I would like to know for that case as well
<didrocks> I filed bug #812712 for that one so that we don't loose this issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 812712 in compiz "Can't get normal modal dialog size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812712
<seb128> right, I noticed
<seb128> the issue is not new with 0.9.5 though
<seb128> well maybe the fixed size is new
<didrocks> no, see my comment :)
<seb128> but opening the dialog is a too small to be used geometry is buggy and was already buggy in the previous version
<seb128> is->in
<didrocks> "This isn't linked to 0.9.5.0 properly, but from the new unity dialog, just  keeping it there to see if a solution is possible"
<seb128> but I didn't find a spec say if the unity dialog should go out of the container in those case
<seb128> or if the geometry should get updated
<didrocks> as this is part 2 of unity dialogs (the u-w-d side), I think it's fine to track it there
<didrocks> anyway, the current behavior is buggy, and we need design feedback
<seb128> didrocks, it's sort of bug #805975
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805975 in unity "Modal dialog size too small if it belongs to other modal window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805975
<didrocks> yeah, same issue in nested dialogs, not sure it should be fixed the same way, pointing to it on the bug report
<didrocks> done
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks for finding the ref :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: some test failed. Trying without the patches to ensure it's the cause of the issues
<didrocks> tests*
<bschaefer> didrocks: hmm, which ones failed?
<didrocks> bschaefer: Running test: flintdatabaseformaterror3... FAILED
<didrocks> in apitest
<didrocks> bschaefer: but let me confirm first it's the patch creating an artifact in the API there
<bschaefer> Yeah I went to straight to testing on dash I am running them right now. I knew I was forgetting something..
<didrocks> will be long, the testsuite is long :-)
<bschaefer> yeah haha
<seb128> bah
<seb128> smspillaz, didrocks: u-w-d segfaulted
<seb128>  #0  0x0805cabf in remove_frame_window ()
<seb128>  No symbol table info available.
<seb128>  #1  0x0805cde7 in window_closed ()
<didrocks> seb128: I won my personal bet! I was sure you will get a crash within a day :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<seb128> will open the bug with a debug stacktrace
<seb128> but after lunch
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy
<bschaefer> didrocks: well I am going to let this run, I am pretty tired right now so I cant help much anyway. If you could send me email about any other fails I will spend tomorrow trying to fix it
<bschaefer> didrocks: @ brandontschaefer@gmail.com
<didrocks> bschaefer: sure, will do! Thanks again for your work there! Have a good night :-)
<bschaefer> didrocks: You too, and hopefully everything works out haha.
<didrocks> bschaefer: let's hope so :)
<seb128> oh, new decorator segfault
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i just realized that i can turn off gconf support in firefox at build time already
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/925
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about gnomevfs? ;-)
<seb128> oh, in the same commit
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i turned that off last cycle ;)
<didrocks> seb128: no decorator segfault?
<didrocks> oh new*
 * didrocks will soon buy glasses
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, it did it again
<didrocks> seb128: oh do you get it?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, the stacktrace before was from me already
<seb128> got it twice since I upgraded
<didrocks> is there any special way for you to trigger it or it's just random?
<seb128> didrocks, but I learn something on the way
<seb128> starting unity-window-decorator makes compiz hang for quite some seconds
<seb128> so maybe the slowness issue is a decorator one
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, more than possible as it's all linked to the unity dialog part 2
<didrocks> seb128: can you try with gtk-w-d ?
<didrocks> just to ensure
<seb128> didrocks, rather random but not totally, I got it first on an apport dialog autoopening and now when doing send&receive in evolution
<seb128> so maybe it has to do with dialogs autoopening or focus stealing prevention or something, will try to figure if I find a reliable way to trigger it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, I think g-o-a is now ready for a review, so feel free to look at lp:~rodrigo-moya/gnome-online-accounts/3_1_1_release
<rodrigo_> I'll do some g-c-c building with it in the mean time
<didrocks> hum, interesting :)
<seb128> didrocks, g-w-d doesn't hang compiz for a while
<seb128> and compiz seems snappier again
<seb128> so yeah, I bet it's unity dialog's updat
<seb128> e
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, looking
<didrocks> ok, will make sense, the core didn't change that much otherwise
<seb128> great, I will keep the gtk decorator for now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: come on, come to play the slow game! :-)
 * didrocks tries to build xapian in a pbuiler just in case…
<seb128> is that a drinking game? ;-)
<didrocks> I fear it's not that fun :)
<seb128> what about xapian? is compiz using it for something?
<didrocks> no, the cjk support we were discussing above with bschaefer and njpatel
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> who is bschaefer?
<seb128> is he new around?
<didrocks> yeah, he's a contributor who worked on that with the help of Mikkel, it's awesome :)
<seb128> nice
<didrocks> apart from the testsuite, he told there is no regression and we get cjk support for free in unity-place-applications
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> (and then, software-center)
<didrocks> step 2 will be zg of course
<seb128> rodrigo_, seems mostly fine
<seb128> the lib should probably be named libgao-1.0-0 rather to match the soname
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, ok
<seb128> standards-version is 3.9.2
<seb128> you don't need the clean-la.mk line in the rules since we just don't ship the .la for new binaries
<seb128> that's only useful for transitions for packages that used to ship one
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok fixing that
<rodrigo_> seb128, btw, works fine with control center, just a missing icon which I'm fixing
<seb128> rodrigo_, libgoa1.0-dev should Depends on glib dev since its .pc requires gio
<rodrigo_> seb128, right
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, great ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to build-depends on dh-autoreconf
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can drop the quilt build-depends since you use source v3
<seb128> rodrigo_, why the dpkg-dev build-depends?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, don't remember why I added, but there was a reason iirc
<seb128> ok, I was rather curious about this one, usually that's not needed
<rodrigo_> removing it, the reason will show up for itself if there is one :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> otherwise looks good, great work
<seb128> the copyright format is the old one also, not sure how picky other reviewers will be on this one
<seb128> see sni-qt for a recent example using the new format
<jbicha> I converted a copyright file & the Debian dev said it was basically a waste of time, lol
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, you should have a compat file with a version in it and the corresponding version in the in build-depends
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's it I think ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, what's the "corresponding version in the in build-depends"?
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, different people have different perspective on those ;-) I tend to not bother much with those cleaning usually but for a new source as well doing it right ;-)
<jbicha> I tried goa today on Fedora rawhide; it made setting up gmail on evolution super easy
<rodrigo_> jbicha, yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you use version 5 you build-depends on debhelper (>= 5..) is fine
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> jbicha, email or calendar or both?
<rodrigo_> ah, already have debhelper (>= 5.0.0) on BuildDepends
<jbicha> rawhide's scary though, I find it breaks a lot worse than Ubuntu devel
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> jbicha, how many distros do you run? ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: calendar didn't seem to work for me :-(
<seb128> jbicha, evolution-settings (when it worked) made already that super easy, it was basically "enter your email"
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, pushing all fixes, so what needs to be done to upload this?
<seb128> it figures the server imap, smtp, user name, etc for you
<jbicha> seb128: for several months it was just Ubuntu but now I have Arch & Fedora around
<seb128> seems to segfault in 3.1 though
<seb128> jbicha, oh, arch, you like building things ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you are not a motu right?
<jbicha> seb128: maybe, I don't do much with it
<seb128> oh
<jbicha> Fedora at least is useful since it's closely aligned with Gnome and it's useful to verify if some bug affects them too
<seb128> rodrigo_, I forgot one thing, you probably want a .symbols
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, indeed
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, right I thought about it, but forgot
<rodrigo_> adding it
<seb128> rodrigo_, mterry will block mirs on having one of those if you run into him ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, I'm not a motu
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so you need a sponsoring bug or to find a sponsor
 * rodrigo_ looks for sponsor-seb128 :)
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you care about the copyright file being in a recent format for new packages you review for mir?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, I can sponsor it once I'm happy with it ;-) i.e add the .symbols and maybe update the copyright and we are good I think
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> Package: libgoa-1.0-0
<seb128> ..*
<seb128>  This package contains the files needed to build applications that access
<seb128>  the service.
<seb128>  
<seb128> rodrigo_, description copy error?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seif> didrocks, when do you have time
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, all fixed and pushed to the branch, so feel free to sponsor :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, will do that in a bit
<seb128> just finishing something else I'm on first
<rodrigo_> seb128, no hurry, I'll fix the g-c-c bug in the meanwhile (the missing icon)
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, is that one we ship in the wrong gnome-icon-theme binary maybe? or is that an upstream bug?
<rodrigo_> well, and I'll go out for lunch first, now that pedro_ is here, so that I can avoid listening to him for a while :-)
<pedro_> rodrigo_, that'd be perfect so i can assign thousand of bugs to you while you're not around :-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's an icon in g-c-c sources, so it doesn't get installed when building g-c-c with g-o-a
<seb128> oh ok
<rodrigo_> pedro_, no please, I'm not the top on the list anymore, feel free to harass someone else :D
<seb128> pedro_, ola!
<pedro_> salut seb128 :-)
<seb128> pedro_, don't listen to rodrigo_, he can take on some extra bugs, he likes g-s-d and g-c-c bugs
<rodrigo_> pedro_, heh, there you have a person to harass now, seb128 :)
<pedro_> heh :-)
<rodrigo_> ok, lunch now, bbl
<meborc> Hi all
<meborc> is the current way the bar and indicator area is displayed on multiple monitors the intended way?
<meborc> What I mean is that if I have 2 monitors, I have top-bars on both of them including the indicator area?
<meborc> That is major showstopper for me. I have been used to having more screen real-estate on the second monitor
<meborc> any ideas? blueprints? plans? in that regard      - Thanks!
<jbicha> meborc: design issues are discussed in #ayatana but yes the design decision is that the "indicator" system menus show on all monitors
<meborc> jbicha: ok, thank you! I will go there and at least try to make a case for a change :) have a nice day
<didrocks> seif: John is sick today, so probably later this week?
<mpt> jasoncwarner_, hi, was it you who JohnLea discussed with about disabling Suspend and Hibernate by default on uncertified hardware?
<mpt> Or was it someone else?
<pitti> this seems like throwing out the baby with the bathwater
<pitti> we break 99% of machines because 1% have trouble with suspend?
<seb128> it seems it could be discussed for hibernate
<seb128> but yeah, suspends works nowadays so no need to break that
<mterry> seb128, no, I don't care about copyright format
<pitti> I really doubt that we can do something about the hibernate certification
<seb128> mterry, ok, great ;-)
<pitti> I think in most cases it's specific to the swap space you configure, or whether you plug in a particular usb device or what not
<pitti> we enable it by default or we don't, but by-machine doesn't seem practical to me
<seb128> pitti, well, we could opt out hibernate by default with a g-c-c settings to turn it on
<pitti> seb128: I agree; but not by-machine
<seb128> right
<seb128> well "by machine" in the sense of some oem could decide to turn it on on their image
<pitti> right, I meant having large white/blacklists in pm-utils
<seb128> but yeah, let's not do an hardware detection or an hardware list in ubuntu
<pitti> hibernation isn't really hardware/platform specific
<pitti> it sucks everywhere equally :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw is your indicator still not turning blue on new messages?
<seb128> it works there
<pitti> I don't think so
<pitti> seb128: ping me on jabber again?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so it was not kenvandine's fault but mvo's one ;-)
<mvo> hm?
<kenvandine> hey seb
<seb128> pitti, one other case of "recommends didn't get installed on upgrade"
<kenvandine> what didn't i do :)
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<mvo> ha! thats fixed with the new apt
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti didn't have telepathy-indicator installed
<pitti> kenvandine: I got blue envelopes back!
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mvo, that is pretty frustrating :)
<seb128> mvo, right, I was mostly teasing you ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, he said that should be fixed for a week, apt blocks those updates now
<seb128> like put them on hold
<kenvandine> oh, good
<seb128> the same way as if you have a new depends
<seb128> kenvandine, wasn't bug #257190 supposed to be fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 257190 in telepathy-gabble "Setting status to 'Hidden' changes status to 'Busy' instead" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257190
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> I still get it here
<seb128> do you get it from the empathy ui as well?
<seb128> or only from the indicator?
<pitti> seb128: same bug from the ui
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, are you connected only to jabber?
<pitti> seb128: no, also google talk, some sip services, etc.
<seb128> I think part of the issue is due to protocols which don't handle hidden
<seb128> the status is not by protocol
<pitti> trying
<seb128> like if you are connected to jabber only it should work
<kenvandine> i think that is tricky, depending on accounts
<kenvandine> the indicator tries to set it to the best match for all accounts
<kenvandine> there is a tp api for that
<pitti> right, it flips to invisible, and .3 s later it goes back to busy
<seb128> kenvandine, right, it's not specific to the indicator since the empathy ui has the same issue
<kenvandine> pitti, killall telepathy-indicator
<kenvandine> see if it still does that
 * kenvandine hopes he didn't do something bad
<kenvandine> i doubt that would make a difference though
<kenvandine> tp-indicator just listens and does things as needed
<pitti> kenvandine: confirmed it's gtalk -- if I disable the account, and leave bonjour and the sips ones, it works
<kenvandine> pitti, so gtalk might not support it
<pitti> kenvandine: the fun thing is, if I flip gtalk back on, status changes from invisible to busy, but in the accounts dialog, gtalk is shown as invisible :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550502
<ubot2> Gnome bug 550502 in General "Invisible Status Is Not Working Correctly" [Normal,New]
<seb128> or https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30765
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 30765 in tp-glib "Add most-available-requested-presence" [Normal,New]
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> they have an old branch for that
<kenvandine> but never merged
<pitti> hm, gnome-icon-theme FTBFSes now, configure fails with "configure: error: Could not find gtk-update-icon-cache"
<pitti> seems there's only -3.0 these days
<pitti> oh, libgtk-3-bin diverts it to update-icon-caches.gtk2
<pitti> err, no, what?
<pitti> /usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache -> ../lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgtk2.0-0/gtk-update-icon-cache
<pitti> c'est ne pas i386
<seb128> lol
<seb128> works for me on i386 :p
<seb128> but it's quite weird
<pitti> you and your pre-medieval architectures
<seb128> it's coming from the stone age, it's solid and tested ;-)
<didrocks> mpt: hey, small question about usc redesign, I'm ready to do the OneConf ui part, did you get a chance to work on that?
<mpt> didrocks, I did not, sorry
 * pitti backs out from fixing gnome-icon-theme, and looks into fixing gtk2 then
<didrocks> mpt: do you think you'll have time soon or that we can experiment something? all the rest is almost finished and it's the only thing blocking putting OneConf by default AFAIK
<seb128> pitti, it's weird there was no recent gtk2 or 3 updates
<didrocks> mpt: btw, I made the screenshot icon preview :)
<pitti> seb128: last g-i-t upload was June 29
<pitti> seb128: last gtk+2.0 upload was June 30, with "Build for multiarch"
<seb128> pitti, well, for sure gtk-update-icon-cache is used out of the g-i-t build
<seb128> like for anybody installing an icon theme or upgrading one
<seb128> or a package installing an icon in the icon theme dir
<seb128> pitti, when was that symlink updated?
<seb128> on your disk
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 55 2011-06-30 16:19
<pitti> sounds like the time of the most recent gtk+2.0 upload
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> weird that nobody notice it during this time, I though that was called to update icon indexes when installed a package shipping one
<pitti> but that broken symlink is in the actual .deb
<seb128> oh
<pitti> seb128: presumably we are using the -3.0 version now?
<seb128> the trigger uses the versionned name
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> that explains it
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2011-06-30 16:19 ./usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 -> ../lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgtk2.0-0/gtk-query-immodules-2.0
<pitti> same problem with that one
<pitti> ^ from less libgtk2.0-bin_2.24.5-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<seb128> liking an error in the rules
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> _all.deb ??
<seb128> arf
<pitti> Package: libgtk2.0-bin
<pitti> Section: misc
<pitti> Architecture: all
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> so weird that we never caught this
<seb128> same for libgtk-3-bin
<seb128> oh
<seb128> -bin only has symlinks
<pitti> bzr blame is for rev 1
<seb128> the actual binaries are in the lib
<seb128> -bin is only symlinks and manpages
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 2011-07-15 21:05 /usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0 -> ../lib/libgtk-3-0/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0
<pitti> for -3.0 the symlinks aren't platform specific
<pitti> but for 2.0 they seem to be
<seb128> pitti, gtk3 is not multiarched yet
<seb128> it was not out when slangasek started his work
<pitti> seb128: ok, fixing gtk2.0 for now
<seb128> pitti, just make the -bin arch any I guess
<pitti> right
<pitti> building
<pitti> didrocks, njpatel: what's the standard icon size for launcher icons? something like 48x48?
<didrocks> pitti: right, 48x48
<pitti> merci
<mpt> didrocks, do you mean installing it in Ubuntu by default?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you want to do a round of testing and sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/gnome-online-accounts ?
<seb128> kenvandine, it seems fine to me, I can NEW it if somebody else do the upload ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<mpt> didrocks, sorry, what screenshot icon preview is that?
<kenvandine> i'll do it now
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e I already did a review from a NEW perspective so it just needs an uploader, if you want to give it a round of testing as well you are welcome though
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> oh, if somebody is interested by packaging a new source: http://p11-glue.freedesktop.org/p11-kit.html
<seb128> next gnome-keyring will depends on it
<seb128> I've added it to the etherpad
<didrocks> mpt: right, the plan was to put OneConf by default this cycle. For the preview, it's putting a preview of the wallpaper for each computer/device registered in OneCon
<didrocks> OneConf*
<mpt> didrocks, ah, nice
<kenvandine> seb128, is there no UI in the goa package?
<kenvandine> i expected it to be in the control-center
<seb128> kenvandine, it's in g-c-c, it needs a rebuild with goa once that one is in
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, we patched g-c-c to disable it since that was not packaged
<seb128> kenvandine, you can probably rebuild gcc and drop the patch rodrigo added to disable it
 * kenvandine uploads goa in the mean time
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh, uploaded already?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yup
<rodrigo_> ok, so now we need a MIR
 * rodrigo_ MIR's
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, cool
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, btw, no need to drop the patch, just rebuild it with libgoa-dev installed
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, will do
<rodrigo_> but I'll submit a package with the part of the patch for disabling the onlñine accounts panel, as soon as g-o-a is in main
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to mir for some of the depends also it seems
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, was looking at the build failure
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's yet something else
<seb128> rodrigo_, you lack a build-depends as well indeed it seems
<smspillaz> seb128: backtrace ?
<seb128> smspillaz, I will get one with debug symbols next time it happen, I didn't have debug symbols and the one I got was pretty useless
<seb128> smspillaz, btw running u-w-d "blocks" compiz for at least 5 seconds there
<smspillaz> seb128: right, it's generating a bunch of default decorations I need to optimize it
<seb128> ok
<smspillaz> (I needed that to make dialogs work, but it's not efficient)
<smspillaz> seb128: I need to work on this settings key override stuff now
<smspillaz> (for didrocks)
<seb128> smspillaz, btw is the wanted behaviour speced on the wiki or somewhere?
<desrt> didrocks: ping
<seb128> smspillaz, like is there a spec describing what is supposed to happen in different scenarios, with interaction models etc?
<smspillaz> seb128: I think there is some somewhere
<seb128> will ask john when he's back, thanks
<desrt> smspillaz: so i talked to matthias about GSettings key names
<desrt> smspillaz: i plan to lift to 1024 chars.  will that make you happy forever?
<didrocks> 32 to 1024, waow :)
<seb128> bah
<smspillaz> desrt: can we lift the restriction requiring no use of "_", "?" etc and make them CaSeSeSiTiVe?
<seb128> pitti, did you clean all the i386 retracer logs?
<smspillaz> :p
<pitti> seb128: I moved the amd64 ones to ../log-archive/
<desrt> i think you can have caps already
<seb128> pitti, he had an empty log, no rotated log and a lock file, I just removed the lock
<pitti> seb128: I didn't touch the i386 ones
<smspillaz> desrt: nope
<seb128> pitti, doh, I meant amd64
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<desrt> ah.  sorry about that.
<desrt> i'd prefer not to lift those.
<pitti> seb128: a few hours ago I noticed that i386 was working, and amd64 was broken, and I fixed/cleaned the amd64 one
<smspillaz> desrt: though, there's only one key with caps :)\
<smspillaz> so I can just change it
<seb128> pitti, ups, it's still busy on the dup consolidation
<seb128> pitti, that takes ages nowadays
<pitti> oh, I thought we commented it out
<pitti> because it crashed
<pitti> so it's actually running now?
<pitti> it hasn't run for ages, so it'll certainly take a while to review all the crash bugs of the last weeks
<seb128> pitti, well I didn't change anything, the crontab line is not commented and there is a dupcheck job in the processes list
<pitti> seb128: I mean the consolidation part
<seb128> pitti, the log has
<seb128> 07/19/11 14:10:01: Initializing crash digger, using chroot map None
<seb128> 07/19/11 14:10:01: Consolidating duplicate database...
<pitti> but I recently updated bzr, I guess I might have reverted that
<pitti> seb128: as long as it's running, that's fine
<seb128> pitti, it's sitting there
<pitti> if that actually stopped crashing now, then let's have it catch up
<seb128> hum
<seb128> in fact the log has
<seb128> 07/19/11 12:00:01: Initializing crash digger, using chroot map None
<seb128> 07/19/11 12:00:02: Consolidating duplicate database...
<seb128> 07/19/11 14:10:01: Initializing crash digger, using chroot map None
<seb128> 07/19/11 14:10:01: Consolidating duplicate database...
<seb128>  
<pitti> oh, it did crash silently then?
<seb128> pitti, so I'm wondering it if took 2 hours to crash
<seb128> pitti, I will run it by hand
<pitti> ah, was just about to do that
<pitti> but yes, fine if you do
<pitti> please run in screen
<seb128> pitti, don't bother, I'm on it
<seb128> ok
<pitti> if it still fails, I'll comment out the consolidation again
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, just pushed a build fix to lp:~rodrigo-moya/gnome-online-accounts/3_1_1_release, so if you can sponsor that to fix the build problems o my 1st package?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can move it to ~ubuntu-desktop btw
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, i did already
<kenvandine> i'll merged rodrigo's branch
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ah, sorry, just pushed it also
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, no worries
<rodrigo_> can it also be added to the desktop packageset?
<rodrigo_> I guess a mail to cjwatson is needed? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, indeed
<rodrigo_> sent
 * rodrigo_ writes MIR report
<desrt> smspillaz: okay.  limit is now 1024 upstream.
<smspillaz> desrt: lovely
<mvo> chrisccoulson: what is a good name for the flag in the debian/control file for e.g. firefox to prevent unattended inplace upgrades. XB-Upgrade-Requires: {app-restart,session-restart,system-restart} ?
<dobey> pitti, seb128: the plan is to not have gtk2 on the CD, right?
<seb128> dobey, that's the goal
<seb128> dobey, not sure we will get there this cycle but we are trying to
<pitti> dobey: not necessarily for oneiric, but hopefully in the next few cycles
<dobey> ah ok
<rodrigo_> of these deps: http://pastebin.com/2gWTXHcE <- only librest needs to be MIR'ed, right?
<dobey> i guess banshee and tomboy are the big blockers for getting gtk2 off the disc?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> dobey, and firefox and libreoffice
<rodrigo_> ok, another MIR needed
<dobey> seb128: oh, right. :(
<seb128> dobey, well apparently firefox has a gtk3 patch which is somewhat working
<ronoc> rodrigo_, hey, just plugging together that new indicator. 'gnome-control-centre bluetooth' call fails to raise the bluetooth dialog, it just brings up the control centre
<ronoc> is that call correct ?
<rodrigo_> ronoc, yes
<ronoc> just a bug ?
<rodrigo_> ronoc, works for me, so do you have /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libbluetooth.so ?
<seb128> works for me as well
<seb128> ronoc, is gnome-bluetooth installed?
<rodrigo_> ronoc, or any output if you run from the terminal?
<mvo> hey mpt - Im working on the unattended-upgrades stuff currently, there is a workitem about asking if the user should get any sort of notification about upgrades getting installed in the background.  I can't find anything about this in the SoftwareUpdater spec, does that mean that the answer is "no" (i.e. just no notifications of any sort that something is going on)?
<ronoc> seb128, rodrigo_ its installed, the .so is in the right place. gnome-bluetooth though is not in my path
<seb128> ronoc, can you pastebin what you typed and the command line log?
<ronoc> seb128, gnome-bluetooth: command not found
<seb128> ronoc, it should be "gnome-control-center bluetooth"
<seb128> not gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> it's a control center panel
<ronoc> seb128, gnome-control-center bluetooth brings up the control centre but not the actual bluetooth panel
<ronoc> thats the problem
<seb128> ronoc, can you pastebin the command line log when you run that?
<seb128> ronoc, does "gnome-control-center background" work?
<seb128> or sound
<ronoc> seb128, display and sound work
<ronoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647343/
<ronoc> seb128, ^
<ronoc> seb128, background works
<seb128> ronoc, $ strace gnome-control-center bluetooth 2>&1 | grep bluetooth.so
<seb128> what does that say?
<ronoc> seb128, no trace
<ronoc> grep couldnt find anything
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if you drop .so?
<seb128> $ strace gnome-control-center bluetooth 2>&1 | grep bluetooth
<seb128> then pastebin it
<mpt> mvo, correct, no notifications
<jibel> didrocks, with latest compiz everything becomes sluggish after using the desktop for few hours. To the point I'll reboot in a minute. Is it known or just me ?
<cdbs> didrocks: pingw
<didrocks> jibel: hum, slowliness at start is known
<didrocks> cdbs: hey
<didrocks> jibel: become slower and slower isn't the case here (didn't restart since 9am)
<mvo> mpt: great, thanks
<cdbs> didrocks: Wouldn't mind if I transfer over 3 WIs on the spec over to you or <insert someone here> ?
<seb128> jibel, did you increased memory usage from the compiz process?
<cdbs> where the spec is the unity integration spec
<didrocks> jibel: please open a bug if it's a regression and tag it 0.9.5.0. It's not the same than before the upgrade with just unity
<didrocks> cdbs: no, do not hesitate, the sooner is the better
<didrocks> cdbs: which one in particular?
<ronoc> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/647348/
<cdbs> didrocks: the wm class matching one, and the nautilus ones
<cdbs> I'll do the SC integration
<seb128> ronoc, ls -l /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libbluetooth.so ?
<didrocks> cdbs: "wm class" matching?
<jibel> seb128, no, and the process doesn't seem to use an unreasonable amount of memory (162MB)
<jibel> didrocks, ok will do
<cdbs> didrocks: err, wmclass matching
<didrocks> cdbs: what the WI title exactly, can you paste them there, please?
<cdbs> didrocks: "wmclass matching in desktop files for getting quicklists even if you don't pin the right one"
<didrocks> cdbs: I don't remember writing that one or what it is about, sounds more a bamf WI
<ronoc> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/647352/
<cdbs> didrocks: yeah, even I didn't get it well. bamf should deal with it. DBO ?
<seb128> ronoc, that's puzzling
<ronoc> indeed
<didrocks> cdbs: and the nautilus is just the quicklist one, isn't it?
<ronoc> its seems to be there and everything but just not showing up
<ronoc> its a new install this machine so shouldn't be an upgrade problem
<cdbs> didrocks: yeah, and I'll do the copy progress
<cdbs> didrocks: only the quicklist one, and the wmclass one, whatever it is :)
<seb128> ronoc, does it show up in the gnome-control-center shell?
<ronoc> yes
<ronoc> but I'll test it
<seb128> can you open it?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ help there ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, no
<ronoc> that's it
<seb128> ronoc, I bet it's your broken pulse install again
<seb128> rodrigo_, unping
<ronoc> maybe
<didrocks> cdbs: I won't do the wmclass if I don't understand what it is, just land it over to DBO for now :) give me the quicklist one
<seb128> ronoc, is there any way you could try with the ubuntu pulse?
<cdbs> didrocks: alright, making the changes
<didrocks> thanks
<ronoc> I can but for now I would rather leave the hookie pulse in place in order to test a feature Harry, diwic and I are working no
<ronoc> on even
<ronoc> seb128, i trust it works :)
<seb128> ronoc, ok, so just assume the call will work on a non hacked system like yours ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, exactly
<ronoc> fingers, toes and eye lashes crossed :)
<cdbs> didrocks: Done. You have the quicklist one, and DBO has the *ahem* one :)
<DBO> ahem?
<DBO> link?
<seb128> brb
<cdbs> DBO: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-apps-unity-integration
<cdbs> DBO: See the WI assigned to you
<DBO> cdbs, I dont see any
<DBO> ah
<DBO> I see it now
<cdbs> DBO: Check clearly, you're jassmith right?
<DBO> yeah sorry
<DBO> I was expecting Jason Smith
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you know if g-c-c specify things like the login shell to use to accountsservice?
 * cdbs leaves
<seb128> rodrigo_, default seems to be sh rather than bash, is that a g-c-c or accountsservice bug?
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, I think it's accountsservice
<rodrigo_> yes, g-c-c does not tell it which shell to use
<chrisccoulson> seb128, accountsservice doesn't specify a shell either, it just uses the default, determined by useradd
<chrisccoulson> (which is defined in /etc/default/useradd)
<chrisccoulson> SHELL=/bin/sh
<chrisccoulson> mvo - XB-Upgrade-Requires looks ok (sorry, i only just saw your message)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shouldn't it use adduser rather than useradd?
<seb128> "       useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian,
<seb128>        administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead.
<seb128> "
<seb128> it's from the useradd manpage
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure. it seems that adduser sets a different login shell by default too
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure which is the correct one to use though
<seb128> adduser uses bash by default
<seb128> it doesn't make sense to use dash as an user shell
<seb128> $ grep sh adduser.conf
<seb128> # The DSHELL variable specifies the default login shell on your
<seb128> DSHELL=/bin/bash
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it doesn't look like it would be difficult to use adduser, but is that more correct than changing the default in /etc/default/useradd to bash?
<seb128> well the useradd manpage recommends using adduser
<seb128> the useradd default should probably be fixed on ubuntu as well yes
<seb128> but still if useradd documentation recommends it to not be used it should perhaps not be ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is adduser debian/ubuntu specific?
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> google says that on redhat it's a symlink to useradd
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 10 mins
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://serverfault.com/questions/218993/whats-the-difference-between-useradd-and-adduser says
<seb128> "On Ubuntu, useradd simply creates an entry in the user database (/etc/passwd etc.).
<seb128> adduser on the other hand also creates a home directory for the user, populates it with the content of /etc/skel and lets you set the password interactively."
<seb128> let me move that to #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> it's a bit out of desktop discussions ;-)
<chrisccoulson> sure :)
<pitti> kenvandine: do you want to put the partner update to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-07-19 before the meeting?
<kenvandine> pitti, doing it now :)
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pitti, meeting ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> oops
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting now
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-07-19
<pitti> hello everyone!
<didrocks> hey
<tremolux> hiya
<rodrigo_> hi all
<mterry> hi
<pitti> so, let's dive right in
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks for the partner update on the wiki
<pitti> kenvandine: so the new icon/name thing in the panel without a menu is now not the me menu any more?
<kenvandine> pitti, right
<kenvandine> that is provided by indicator-session
<kenvandine> and is only displayed if you have more than one user
<pitti> kenvandine: let me guess, wasting 15% of your panel to show your own name was a design decision? :-)
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<kenvandine> for the design
<kenvandine> :-D
<pitti> kenvandine: is the absense of a menu a bug, or by design?
<kenvandine> by design
<kenvandine> however
<kenvandine> it means guest session is missing if you only have one account
<pitti> then breaking the menu structure certainly is a bug
<tkamppeter> hi
<pitti> kenvandine: well, it's missing now, too
<pitti> kenvandine: the session menu only has the logout/reboot stuff, and there's no change user/guest session etc. anywhere
<pitti> or a link to your personal settings
<kenvandine> rightt
<kenvandine> that stuff is in the "User menu"
<kenvandine> which is only displayed if you have more than one account
<pitti> but didn't you just say that it's designed to not have a menu?
<kenvandine> so no way to get to the guest session unless you have multiple accounts
 * pitti has three accounts on this machine
<seb128> the menu not showing is an unity bug
<kenvandine> oh, you see your name and no menu right?
<kenvandine> that is a bug
<seb128> njpatel said he would fix it for this week unity update
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> it works in the unity greeter
<kenvandine> tedg is supposed to be working out what we are supposed to do about the lack of a menu for guest session, etc
<kenvandine> for single users
<seb128> something is wrong in the unity panel loader
<pitti> seb128: not really -- I get an [Invalid UTF-8] there :)
<pitti> anyway, not meeting fodder at this point any more
<pitti> but I was interested in the general direction
<seb128> pitti, same bug it displays a menu when clicking on it ;-)
<pitti> thanks for the update
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> still ugh@ full user name
<pitti> kenvandine: whom can we talk to for changing this back to the login name?
<pitti> on a netbook screen, "Jean-Baptiste Lallement" would take a third of the screen, leaving not enough room for menus
<pitti> we should totally require designers to have four names!
<kenvandine> mpt i think
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mpt ^^
<pitti> "Matthew-Paul Thomas" isn't exactly short either
<kenvandine> mpt,  lets change your name
<seb128> it's displaying seb128 here
<seb128> but that's probably because I didn't put my full name with my user account ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<didrocks> it's displaying nothing there, and I have two users…
<pitti> didrocks: anything to discuss for unity?
<pitti> yay for indicator-gtk3
<didrocks> pitti: nothing more than what the report said :)
<pitti> cool
<pitti> tremolux: thanks for the s-c report, anything to discuss there?
<pitti> tremolux: do you think the new design branch will land for alpha-3, so that we can get some bigger feedback?
<tremolux> pitti: nope, mainly trying to catch up some work items this week
<tremolux> pitti: still to early to tell for sure, but I would tend to think it won't
<tremolux> pitti: as default, I mean
<pitti> tremolux: so it'll be a perky penguin thing then?
<tremolux> pitti: heh, well, it's not ruled out yet for O, but..
<tremolux> pitti: it's a lot of changes
<tremolux> pitti: probably perky, I guess I'm saying
<pitti> ok, thanks for the heads-up
<pitti> tremolux: well, the current s-c works, so we aren't "under the gun" here, right?
<pitti> tremolux: or did we get regressions under gnome 3?
<tremolux> pitti: exactly, and we are pulling in some 5.0 features still
<tremolux> pitti: no, it seems in good shape
<pitti> good to hear; thanks for the update!
<tremolux> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> which brings us to ... http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-3.html :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what's the current word on the tbird integration?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems some are actually done, like charline's user testing
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that one is done now
<pitti> and the "Discuss strategy for creating new Ubuntu One address book" is actually three WIs
<pitti> did that come up in the last meeting?
<chrisccoulson> the launcher integration is done too
<chrisccoulson> oh, i don't think we mentioned that one in the end
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can you put it on tomorrow's agenda?
<pitti> strategic discussion is already quite late at this point
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, will do
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> bryceh, RAOF: should we move https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-desktop-n-xorg-multihead-defaults to p at this point, or do you still want to work on this for o?
<pitti> (^ for eastern edition)
<pitti> kenvandine: new gwibber landed, great! looks like the remaining things on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gwibber-gtk3 are now "nice to have" extra features?
<pitti> or do they represent regressions?
<kenvandine> both
<kenvandine> and there are some regressions not listed there
<kenvandine> working through them though!
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> will land another release tomorrow
<pitti> nice
<pitti> seb128: for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver, do we actually have cycles to reintegrate hacks?
<pitti> seb128: or should we perhaps just slightly patch the top bar to not look so shell specific?
<seb128> it's going to be difficult
<pitti> that's what I thought
<seb128> we will probably have extra GNOME3 work still with new things like the online account or contacts browser work
<seb128> not counting some design changes suggestion that should come as well
<pitti> over to perky then?
<seb128> let's make it not look like g-s at least yes
<chrisccoulson> we can just turn off the top bar can't we?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you said you would maybe be interested to bring the hack code back, do you think you will cycles for it?
<pitti> well, having a clock isn't too bad
<rodrigo_> yes, I think so
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or is tb going to keep you busy full time for the cycle?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i was going to look at it, but there was talk at the rally about using lightdm to lock the screen. is that still the case?
<seb128> good point
<seb128> well that doesn't change that if we want hacks support we should still have a renderer for them and a config ui
<seb128> but worth checking with robert_ancell if he thinks he will have time to make lightdm the lock screen
<pitti> kenvandine: discussion in parallel, the avatar thing is done in the current version for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-telepathy-indicator ? or is that something else still?
<kenvandine> that is blocked by libindicate and gtk3
<kenvandine> i'll followup with tedg on that
<pitti> seb128: so how about I file an alpha-3 bug about improving the gnome-screensaver panel, and we move that spec to p?
<seb128> pitti, well realistically move the hacks work to next cycle and keep the "redesign the lock screen" to this cycle
<pitti> nice :)
<seb128> the goal was to use the same design for login and lock screen I think
<seb128> but we should check
<seb128> - if lightdm is going to be used or if we need a lightdm like screen for gnome-screensaver
<seb128> - if robert_ancell will have time for it
<seb128> - otherwise fallback to minimal tweaking
<seb128> like not displaying a top bar or something
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, does it make sense?
<pitti> sounds good to me
<seb128> ok, that's a plan then
<pitti> cyphermox: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-desktop-network-enhancements -> switching to automatic and optional IPv6 sounds like a small change we shoudl get in as fast as possible; is it actually small, or blocked on something?
<seb128> we can move on
<pitti> I need to catch Robert in the morning, but didn't see him yesterday or today
<seb128> he's usually around but not talking if you don't ping him ;-)
<pitti> cyphermox: porting indicator-network to current NM: is i-network required by OEM or other projects, or could we safely defer that?
<seb128> but it's possible that login manager hacking and testing make it no easy to stay on IRC as well
<pitti> seb128: yes, I checked that; he wasn't on IRC, but I got up a little later than usual today
<seb128> drop him an email I guess
<pitti> ok
<seb128> during the rally he was often on a vt for lightdm hacking
<pitti> will do that then
<seb128> so it's likely that he's not on IRC a lot nowadays
<pitti> while I wait for cyphermox's answer, public announcement:
<pitti> I'll be on holiday in the next two weeks
<pitti> so if you need me to do something urgent, please speak up this week
<pitti> does someone feel like doing the team and release meeting in these two weeks?
<seb128> can do
<pitti> seb128: would be great if you could take the release meeting, you have most experience with it
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> and someone else perhaps the desktop meeting
<seb128> I can do both
<seb128> desktop meeting is easy
<pitti> (which is mostly preparing the wiki template and copying the log back to it
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<kenvandine> pitti, have a great vacation!
<seb128> pitti, enjoy you time off and crossing finger that you have nice weather ;-)
<pitti> thanks!
<cyphermox> pitti: we can safely defer porting indicator-network (AFAIK)
<pitti> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> pitti: as for ipv6; I'm working on it right now. It's basically all already on, but we get delays in connections; that's a little bad; but it's more a bug than anything else
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, good to hear; thanks for the heads-up
<cyphermox> so I'll just clean up the work items there to make this clearer
<pitti> that's it from me; does anyone have further discussion topics?
<pitti> cyphermox: I sent you a review of usb-modeswitch, btw
<pitti> looking forward to seeing this land
<cyphermox> pitti: yes, I saw. Thanks a lot.. just haven't looked at it yet on account of being deep in NM code to figure out the connection delays ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, no hurry
<pitti> cyphermox: I'll try to get to the second half of it this week still
<cyphermox> will look and merge today hopefully
<pitti> cyphermox: it'll take some time, I mostly just added comments :)
<pitti> so, no AOB?
<seb128> pitti, so feature freeze is in a bit less a month, can we land things on the CD while you are not there?
<seb128> we have some pending things I've on my list we need to track
<seb128> - sort the clutter depends
<pitti> seb128: sure; you will be the acting release engineer for the desktop team :)
<seb128> - sort the cheese new requirement and the fact that empathy will use it
<pitti> I don't have a personal lock on the CDs :)
<seb128> - get gnome-online-account installed
<kenvandine> cheese, yummy
<pitti> just see my note about CD size on the wiki page
<seb128> - look at packaging the GNOME 3.2 addressbook
<pitti> we lost our potential 15 MB savings
<seb128> hum :-(
<seb128> do we still have a pending "drop python 2.6"?
<seb128> well I guess it's smaller since we cleaned the pyc
<rodrigo_> how much space are we at?
<seb128> we need to win at least 11mb it seems
<pitti> so as for the meeting, thanks everyone!
<pitti> right
<seb128> that's not counting that we will need to add libcheese, clutter, clutter-gst, gnome-online-account, the addressbook
<pitti> well, 8 MB, as we should have 703 MB images
<seb128> thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: I thought we'll drop cheese from ubiquity's depends, and move it to universe?
<seb128> pitti, 11mb on i386 still
<pitti> ah, right
<seb128> pitti, empathy will depends on it
<seb128> or optionally depends
<seb128> we might get away with cheese
<seb128> but it will bring clutter and clutter-gst in
<pitti> seems we need to find some time to get rid of that second webkit
<pitti> and until then, keep the current empathy?
<chrisccoulson> the blocker on the second webkit is banshee though isn't it?
<pitti> and shotwell
<seb128> ubuntu-sso-client
<pitti> and libubuntuone-1.0-1, but that might be related to banshee only, too
<seb128> software-center
<seb128> I don't see us dropping a webkit this cycle
<pitti> oh, python-webkit
<pitti> seb128: so what will bring in the clutter stuff? new totem?
<seb128> empathy, totem
<seb128> cheese -> libcheese -> empathy,ubiquity
<pitti> could we patch out the new requirements?
<pitti> ubiquity can drop cheese AFAICS
<seb128> not easily apparently
<seb128> ubiquity can yes, though ev wanted to use it this cycle to take a picture during the installation
<seb128> but I guess we could do some small direct python and gst hacking for that
<pitti> well, we have to say no at some point
<seb128>  
<seb128> empathy is an issue
<seb128> clutter and clutter-gst will be used for video rendering
<pitti> we could keep the current empathy, or patch it out again from 3.2, or go back to 3.0?
<seb128> that's the only way to put controls over the video or that sort of things, that they want to do
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> upstream really wants that...
<pitti> I didn't see any work on downsizing the kernel, or downsizing libo, or the other bits on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cdspace, so I guess we can't rely on that any more for o
 * kenvandine runs to lunch, bbiab
<seb128> pitti, it's hard to bring empathy down to 3.0 especially with the new contact integration work in GNOME 3.2 I guess
<seb128> well we could probably patch the new video code using clutter out if needed
 * rodrigo_ needs to run, bbl
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<tremolux> goodnight pitti!
<Ampelbein> hi there, the latest gtk+2.0 upload only ships the symlink /usr/bin/gtk-update-icon-cache in the i386 package, bug 810747 is a result of this.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 810747 in gtk+2.0 "package indicator-weather 11.05.31-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810747
<cyphermox> Ampelbein: thanks
<cyphermox> Ampelbein: the issue should alreday be fixed in -0ubuntu4; could you please check the revision of libgtk2.0-bin you have?
<Ampelbein> cyphermox: it is -0ubuntu4 that has the problem, see my comment on the bug (I used dpkg-deb -c to display the contents)
<Ampelbein> cyphermox: -0ubuntu3 and before was arch: all, so the symlink was pointing at the wrong place.
<Ampelbein> cyphermox: but -0ubuntu4 is arch:any and only has the symlink in the i386 package.
<seb128> pitti, ^
<cyphermox> ah I see
<Ampelbein> I would have tried fixing myself, but gtk+2.0 is a 2 hour build on my system, so... no. ;-)
<cyphermox> :)
<seb128> should be fixed in gtk but the indicator is buggy as well, it shouldn't call the update command in its postinst, that's done by a trigger
<cyphermox> this is a pretty cool bug; very interesting  :)
<cyphermox> seb128: testing a build now
<Ampelbein> cyphermox: from looking at the source it could be that the -bin is still listed in BINARY_INDEP_PKGS (in debian/rules).
<cyphermox> yup
<james_w> seems gnome-keyring-daemon is in caps mode, not setuid mode in oneiric?
<cyphermox> hmm. 42 minutes to build gtk
<cyphermox> seb128:  still around?
<seb128> cyphermox, sort of
<seb128> on a box with IRC but not on oneiric box, why?
<cyphermox> well, I filed a merge request anyway
<cyphermox> for the gtk thing
<seb128> isn't get in the desktop set?
<cyphermox> ah, I thought it would be in core
<cyphermox> given the relative importance and all :)
<seb128> well I think it's in desktop, try uploading
<cyphermox> sure, I'll check
<seb128> if it's not ask kenvandine if he can do sponsoring, otherwise I will do it tomorrow morning when  I'm on a box with my keys
<cyphermox> ah, it seems it is, my bad
<cyphermox> I really should have checked before
<seb128> no worry ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: Ampelbein: done, thanks
<seb128> thank you
<micahg> cyphermox: kees is piloting if you need something
<cyphermox> micahg: thanks, but I actually could upload that, just didn't expect to ;)
<dobey> can i bug someone for a quick sponsoring?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-dhpython2/+merge/68459
<seb128> dobey, try pinging kees he's patch pilot today
<seb128> will do it when I'm on box with my keys tomorrow otherwise
<dobey> ok, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, could you make gwibber not use python-wnck?
<seb128> kenvandine, it seems there is a one line get screen call, should be easy to use gtk or the wnck gir instead?
<seb128> kenvandine, it's one of the few things keeping the old libwnck in ;-) do you want a bug about it?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> must be gwibber-accounts using it still
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> i'll do it now :)
<kenvandine> no bug needed
<seb128> thanks
<ejat> hi .. will compiz 0.9.5 backport to natty soon ?
<seb128> ejat, not sure it will be backported at all
<seb128> it's not a bug fix update and it has already a bunch of known issues
<seb128> speed issues and bugs
<ejat> owh okie thanks ..
<ejat> u mean the 0.9.5 got bunch of known issues?
<seb128> ejat, yes
<ejat> ic .. noted
<kenvandine> seb128, actually, can you file a bug about dropping wnck?  the kids are  calling me and i might forget if i wait until tonight :)
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
 * kenvandine runs... bbl
<seb128> kenvandine, see you ;-)
<kenvandine> have a good night seb128!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #813182
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813182 in gwibber "should stop using the old wnck static binding" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813182
<seb128> mterry, is there a way to open the datetime preferences in current oneiric?
<RenatoSilva> http://pastie.org/2239582. The onboard audio is selected as default output. However, the front audio (headphone) only starts working after I "stimulate" it by plugging in some connector in the onboard hear jack. Doesn't happen in Windows. Worth to file a bug?
<jbicha> RenatoSilva: yes, ubuntu-bug audio
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: ubuntu-bug audio? tags to the bug?
<jbicha> RenatoSilva: no, run that command and it will help you report the bug
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: oh cool! let me see
<jbicha> you can also run just ubuntu-bug to get other choices
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF TheMuso bryceh robert_ancell ready for the meeting?
<jasoncwarner_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-07-19
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: it's collecting data since minutes
<TheMuso> Morning jasoncwarner_.
<RAOF> Like a fox!
<TheMuso> Its a rather unpleasant day in Sydney today.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: so in other words, you have nothing better to do?  ;)
<jbicha> TheMuso: too cold?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: lol
 * RAOF is pondering moving to in front of the fire to defrost his arse.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not at all, got plenty to do, but its a day thats an inside day.
<TheMuso> jbicha: No, very windy and rainy.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: :)
<TheMuso> The cold I can deal with, wind, is another story.
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's pretty miserable here, too.
<RAOF> Although not windy.
<jasoncwarner_> ready to get crackin'? [TOPIC] X update
<RenatoSilva> apport it's collecting data since minutes, what do I do?
<bryceh> heya
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh ... you or RAOF  want to update us on X?
<jbicha> RenatoSilva: please ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<bryceh> sure
 * RAOF deferrs to bryceh 
<bryceh> for wayland, I've filed a MIR which we're waiting on.
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: thanks
<bryceh> once that's in we can put libwayland-egl support in mesa and move ahead with things there.
<bryceh> for now we're in a holding pattern waiting on the mir.
<bryceh> bug report situation is looking quite good for X right now
<bryceh> either things are really stable, or few people are running oneiric
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: thanks anyway
<bryceh> there's a few gpu lockups reported for intel, but upstream says a newer mesa snapshot would fix
<bryceh> I'm cherrypicking one patch for a confirmed fix and will upload it after the meeting
<bryceh> I've stuck a new xdiagnose in the archive, which brings improved apport hook functionality
<jasoncwarner_> is there any risky or tricky planned for mesa or x the rest of the cycle? Any landmines we should be watching out for?
<jasoncwarner_> we are coming up on A3, so after that I would like it to be bugs bugs bugs!
<bryceh> yes, raof will probably do some additional mesa updates as 7.11 matures
<bryceh> and probably updates to -ati and -intel
 * RAOF has mesa rc1 waiting in git, pending wayland MIR.
<bryceh> the only major change we're contemplating is turning on Intel's new SNA architecture
<jasoncwarner_> timing on those?
<bryceh> RAOF, ah cool.  maybe I'll chuck it in a ppa if the MIR doesn't go through soon.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, SNA is available now if we wish to turn it on.  So it's just a matter of having a firm decision on direction
<RAOF> But the mesa updates will not be particularly dangerous; we're tracking the 7.11 release branch, so avoid the major crack.
<bryceh> yeah 7.11 appears to be in bugfix mode.  Who knows though, mesa can  be crazy sometimes.  But I agree it's probably going to be smooth here on out.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: great, thanks.
<jasoncwarner_> anything else x related?
<bryceh> the trade-off with SNA we face is if we don't update NOW, we're faced with being forced to update for the LTS
<bryceh> however, if we adopt SNA NOW, we also risk more bugginess than if we wait.
<RAOF> Assuming someone else adopts SNA before we do :)
<bryceh> oh one other thing with xdiagnose
<bryceh> I notice that some reports appear to be coming in still without xdiagnose having been installed
<bryceh> so I'm wondering if we should consider making xorg depends on xdiagnose rather than recommends.  RAOF, thoughts?
<RAOF> I think xdiagnose should be a Depends rather than a Recommends.  apt will only complain a bit when upgrading removes Recommends, and then that system will forevermore not have xdiagnose installed.
<bryceh> alright, I'll make that change.
<bryceh> all from me.  RAOF, anything I missed?  What are you working on?
<RAOF> Finishing off mesa rc1 and enabling the wayland-egl stuff.
<RAOF> Also, colord.  It's *vaguely* X related :)
<bryceh> oh also we had that xorg symlink bugaboo yesterday
<RAOF> Yeah.  2007 escaped from its cage and bit us.
<RAOF> That should be fixed now, and in the future.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, guess that's it.  Oh should also note I could be disappearing for paternity leave any day now.
<bryceh> I'll send a note
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: could you tell the lovely wife this just isn't a good time? maybe in early november would be better?
<jasoncwarner_> see how that goes over
<RAOF> There's also some scope for slimming down the X server packages should a couple of tens of kilobytes be required on the CD.
<bryceh> hehe
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: I'm pretty sure Pitti would be excited to hear about any 10s of kilobytes at this point ;)
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, bryceh and RAOF
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: anything you wanted to update?
<RAOF> And finally from me, colord is ready in alioth git.  It requries a review and upload - preferably to Debian.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Unfortunately no, been fighting infrastructure changes thsi week and have een less productive as a result, but all seems well now so hopefully things can move forward quickly for me.
<jasoncwarner_> how are we doing accessibility wise? ubiquity? 2d? 3d?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Unity a11y no change, doesn't help when DX are revamping nux's architecture. 2D is no change either, but I am keeping an eye on QT a11y patches and unity-2d dev work itself for things to try.
<TheMuso> ubiquity well I'm still working on that, the infrastructure change stuff affected my work on that a bit, but that should be behind now.
<jasoncwarner_> cool
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell, around?
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<jasoncwarner_> AOB? I have a couple of things
<jasoncwarner_> if no one else
<jasoncwarner_> ok...#1 from me. A3 is coming up, after which I want us to be focusing on bugs, as I've said...I'd like to see us really hammering every aspect of the system and making sure this thing is awesome.
<jasoncwarner_> no bug is too big, no bug too small :)
<jasoncwarner_> and those quirky ones thta are all about usability...
<jasoncwarner_> and don't get me started on Unity related stuff...hammer Unity to death!
<jasoncwarner_> Ok...#2 unity update yesterday/today. Anyone update yet?
<TheMuso> No, that unity update was for the new compiz ABI.
<RAOF> I updated last night.
<jasoncwarner_> did anyone update to that, though? with new compiz?
<jasoncwarner_> ok
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm running the new compiz now.
<RAOF> Nothing particular to report.
<RAOF> Were there meant to be user-visible changes?
<jasoncwarner_> I'm having a terrible morning with window lag and I was wondering if anyone else was having that as well. Switching between windows has a perceptible 1s or so lag
<RAOF> Ah, yeah.  That.
<jasoncwarner_> it is most noticable switching between firefox tabs
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: so I'm not going crazy ;)
<RAOF> Oh, no.  That's not what I'm seeing.
<RAOF> At least, I don't think so.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: what are you seeing?
<RAOF> Alt+Tab is supremely unresponsive under system load.
<jasoncwarner_> ok..might be related
<RAOF> As in: the switcher window can take upwards of 10s to appear when something's using the CPU.
<jasoncwarner_> just wondering if anyone else saw it...I'll check with smspillaz
<RAOF> Given we're getting a new alt-tab shortly, I'm not sure how much to care.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: wow...
<jasoncwarner_> uh, that probably isn't good
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, RAOF I'll track it down...Anyone else have anything or AOB? if not we can end the meeting.
<TheMuso> Between now and FF, DX wil dump a lot of stuff on us that will likely be broken.
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: NEVAR!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, indicator-datetime-service and e-calendar-factory go crazy here and spam the session bus, causing dbus-daemon to use lots of CPU
<bryceh> ...and will get reported as X.org bugs
<chrisccoulson> when that happens, i see the same behaviour as you
<chrisccoulson> (with alt+tab)
<bryceh> well, either X.org or Yelp
<chrisccoulson> but, also, everything seems to grind to a halt
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: That could well be what I'm seeing.
<chrisccoulson> it can take me in excess of 5 seconds or so just to switch workspaces when that happens too
<jasoncwarner_> you guys reporting bugs to smspillaz and dbo/jason?
<RAOF> Somewhat informally, yes.
<jasoncwarner_> ok...thanks...i'm going to find smspillaz when he wakes up and poke him a bit...he likes to be asked about compiz performance issues first thing in the morning ;)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, you'll be happy to know I am working on Unity performance now
<DBO> now go file some paperwork or whatever it is your job mandates :P
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: I am happy to know that. Though, I'd like smspillaz to work on it as well so we can have someone with skillz on the job too...
<jasoncwarner_> DBO: :P
<jasoncwarner_> thanks everyone! [END MEETING]
<jbicha> bryceh: so just curious, wayland might happen for, what, 12.10?
<bryceh> jbicha, depends on what is meant by "happen"
<bryceh> jbicha, but no, there's no specific dates written down for anything
<jbicha> how about usable by the omgubuntu crowd, but not necessarily default
<bryceh> not sure what that means
<bryceh> jbicha, if you're asking when will unity run on wayland... well have to ask the unity guys, I've no idea.
<jbicha> bryceh: thank you
<RAOF> jbicha: At this point I'd be unsurprised to have lightdm, at least, as a wayland server in 12.10.  It's unclear to me how a full transition would go.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-20
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh robert_ancell RAOF anyone who is up at the moment...
<robert_ancell> yo
<jasoncwarner_> what would be the ubuntu-bug command for someone to use if htey are having issues with hibernate or suspend
<jasoncwarner_> ubuntu-bug somethingorother ?
<jasoncwarner_> ;)
<robert_ancell> hmm, I'm not sure
<jasoncwarner_> ok...gonna have to do some digging...thanks...
<jasoncwarner_> I guess someone has to issue against the kernel, but 'ubuntu-bug kernel' isn't happy with that...
<jasoncwarner_> I'll just have people file it against X...after all, it is probably X related...cool with that bryceh  and RAOF ?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: ubuntu-bug linux
<RAOF> I'm probably too late, but hibernate and suspend are almost uniformly kernel issues, and “linux” is the source package there.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: Too late! I just posted on twitter and Google+ for everyone to direct hibernate, suspend, unity glitches and weird color bugs to X ;)
<jasoncwarner_> j/k
<jasoncwarner_> thanks! appreciate it
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Ampelbein: hm, it built locally; presumably it behaves differently with -B, I'll try that here
<pitti> ah, cyphermox got there before me, thanks!
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah
<cyphermox> pitti: was nice to be able to look into it; very interesting rules file :)
<pitti> cyphermox: sorry for overlooking this; I didn't try with -B
<pitti> cyphermox: heh, FSVO "interesting"..
<cyphermox> fsvo?
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> right :)
<pitti> "for some value of"
<cyphermox> also, -B?
<micahg> jbicha: are you following about about the transmission depwait on libnatpmp-dev (needs an MIR)
<jbicha> micahg: yes, I'm working on the mir now :-)
<micahg> jbicha: great, thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: of dpkg-buildpackage, binary-only build
<pitti> cyphermox: -b builds arch:all as well, -B does not build them
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: our i386 buildds do -b (they build the arch:all ones), all other arches do -B
<cyphermox> wasn't sure which app you were referring to
<cyphermox> I usually always use bzr bd to build stuff (or at least, whenever possible)
<cyphermox> ugh, some days NM is such a an annoyance ;_;
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hi, good
<pitti> cyphermox: works there, too (bzr bd -- -B)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I recently noticed an /usr/share/xsession/default.desktop in my system -- is that actually supported by lightdm?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I wasn't sure where that was coming from, it might just have been a leftover from local experimentation
<cyphermox> pitti: yeah; but i was to build all the packages, not just arch:(^all) ;)
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, where did that come from?
<pitti> cyphermox: right, but that bug only exposed itself with -B
<jbicha> miniupnpc recommends minissdpd, do I have to do a MIR for recommends?
<pitti> jbicha: yes
<pitti> as they get installed by default
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, so probably that was my doing
<pitti> robert_ancell: I was pondering bug 806064
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 806064 in lightdm "lightdm needs something like gdm-set-default-session" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806064
<pitti> robert_ancell: obviously we don't want other packages to change lightdm.conf
<pitti> robert_ancell: but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization has a WI for you "implement lightdm support for /usr/share/xsessions/default.desktop symlink"
<cyphermox> dear NM, please complete establishing ipv6 when ipv4 settings are applied, kthxbye. I 'd really like to see you connect within less than a minute...
<pitti> robert_ancell: and once we have that, edubuntu could just install that symlink?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, I'll do that then.
<pitti> robert_ancell: or is there a better way to set the default session?
<robert_ancell> No, I think that's best
<pitti> robert_ancell: gdm-set-default-session worked because custom.conf wasn't a conffile
<pitti> but lightdm.conf isn't, so in practice it's actually not all that useful
<pitti> erm, ligthdm.conf _is_
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. if there's no explicit default in lightdm.conf, it'd check default.desktop first?
<robert_ancell> pitti, did you respond to the idea to package the conf file for each derivative?  Does that make sense?
<pitti> oh, I didn't see that question
<micahg> bug 799754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799754 in lightdm "Please let vendors easily provide their own config" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799754
<robert_ancell> LightDM needs a hardcoded default, it's currently gnome, but I think changing it to "default" makes more sense.  So a symlink would work (or you could make an actual default.conf)
<pitti> robert_ancell: how would that look like, /etc/lightdm/local.conf or so?
<pitti> which overwrites settings from lightdm.conf?
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, there'd be a lightdm-config-ubuntu package
<robert_ancell> and a lightdm-config-xubuntu
<robert_ancell> they'd have to conflict with eachother
<pitti> robert_ancell: conffiles are pretty sticky, though
<pitti> removing a package doesn't remove the conffile
<robert_ancell> that's fine
<pitti> and if it's already there, and you install a new package, you'd get a nasty prompt
<pitti> I think it'd be easier to do with a local.conf
<robert_ancell> that's also acceptable - it's not "normal" to switch derivatives
<robert_ancell> LightDM doesn't need a config file, so the "lightdm" package really shouldn't provide one, so where do we put our config?
<pitti> robert_ancell: the main thing that isn't commented there is [GuestAccount]; do these also have internal defaults/
<pitti> ?
<robert_ancell> yes, everything has defaults
<pitti> (I guess so, as making the scripts configurable doesn't sound too useful actually)
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, just drop it from the package then?
<robert_ancell> pitti, so where does the ubuntu one come from then?
<pitti> robert_ancell: then xubuntu can create theirs as a config file in xubuntu-default-settings
<robert_ancell> is it baked into the image?
<pitti> robert_ancell: do we need one?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, we need to set the guest account settings
<pitti> robert_ancell: I thought the ubuntu flavor by and large should just install the greeter it wants, but that can happen with seeding?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'm confused -- robert_ancell | yes, everything has defaults
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> robert_ancell: the guest account settings don't sound very flavor specific to me?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, but guest session is disabled by default
<robert_ancell> perhaps I should make it work if the startup script exists
<pitti> robert_ancell: if we are going to enable it by default in all conffiles, why not just enable it in the package?
<pitti> then we can ship without a config, and xubuntu-default-settings etc. can ship their own small snippet (as a non-conffile) for their tweaks
<robert_ancell> what is a snippet?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I mean a config file with the settings they want to change
<robert_ancell> right
<pitti> if you want to keep the conffile, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74364166/support-vendor-config.patch also looks appropriate to me
<pitti> (that's similar to what I meant by "local.conf" above)
<pitti> but it might be more elegant to not have one at all
<pitti> realistically we aren't going to be able to change it in the future, so internal defaults are better IMHO
<robert_ancell> ok, I think I'm agreed.  I'll make the defaults "do the right thing".  We'll provide a symlink to unity in xsessions, and then the lightdm package won't provide any config by default (I'll move the config file to /usr/share/doc)
<pitti> robert_ancell: sounds good
<robert_ancell> I have 7 items, then I can release 0.9.0
<robert_ancell> It was 5 :P
<jbicha> could lightdm use the Debian alternatives system?
<pitti> robert_ancell: actually, with a non-conffile lightdm.conf, we wouldn't strictly need the default.desktop symlink part
<pitti> robert_ancell: as xubuntu-default-settings or the cd-localization ones could then just ship a lightdm.conf with the session
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, about the incompatibility breaks, previously I made no API/ABI guarantees so it wasn't suprising half upgrades broke things.  From 0.9.0 there will be those guarantees
<jbicha> I imagine some people will come up with lightdm themes they want to distribute and requiring the user to hand-edit lightdm.conf isn't user-friendly
<pitti> jbicha: please not -- alternatives for conffiles are even easier to break than either of those by themselves
<pitti> robert_ancell: which breaks?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, themes wont need to edit lightdm.conf
<robert_ancell> pitti, mismatches between liblightdm and lightdm
<RAOF> But actually *using* the theme will require editing lightdm.conf, right?  Otherwise how does LightDM choose which theme to load?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I had to edit lightdm.conf to change to the unity switcher
<pitti> RAOF: if there's just one, it picks that?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, right.  Greeters are now stored in /usr/share/xgreeters, and we can set it to "default" the same way as xsessions
<pitti> if there's more, and no config, it should pick a predictable one, like alphabetically first one or so
<RAOF> pitti: Won't ubuntu-desktop depend on the unity greeter?
<robert_ancell> so a symlink could switch the default greeter
<pitti> RAOF: sure, but ceratinly not on the example gtk one
<pitti> symlink is nice, too
<robert_ancell> pitti, are you dissing my example greeter? :)
<jbicha> but if users want to use some random ppa theme, they'd have to remove ubuntu-desktop or edit the .conf, right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I know it's a marvellous piece of artwork, but it crashes all the time!
<robert_ancell> they could ln -s mytheme.desktop /usr/share/xgreeters/default.desktop
<robert_ancell> pitti, I haven't been reproducing these crashes
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Your example greeter is certainly worth dissing compared to the unity greeter.  That's funky!
<jbicha> until the unity greeter gets an update and overrides the link, right?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, no, the unity greeter package won't own the link
<robert_ancell> I've been a little hesitant to do pitti's idea of just picking another greeter if the requested one doesn't exist.  I don't think you should randomly run a greeter, it might be innappropriate
<jbicha> ah, the good old days when there was a GUI to change the login theme! ;-)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, we need to update GNOME tweak tool to configure this :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I meant that under the assumption of not having a lightdm.conf
<robert_ancell> pitti, even still
<pitti> without a conffile, picking the only one available seems appropriate to me
<robert_ancell> pitti, would you log the user into another session if their requested one didn't exist?
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, requested == .dmrc, which is a config file
<robert_ancell> I think I'm going to put the responsibility on the sysadmin, or in this case perhaps a package hook to set it right
<pitti> robert_ancell: for first login, yes
<pitti> if a user never logged in and never chose a session, I'd log him into an available session instead of failing completely
<robert_ancell> what will happen if the greeter does not exist is failsafe X should start and say "FIX YOUR SYSTEM!"
<pitti> corresponding to "if there is no lightdm.conf, and only one greeter, use that"
<pitti> since that's still friendlier than not allowing anyone to log in at all?
<robert_ancell> pitti, that one greeter might log you into a remote system
<pitti> robert_ancell: well, I have no strong opinion about it. a default symlink for the greeter sounds fine to me
<cyphermox> time to go to bed, ttyl all!
<micahg> robert_ancell: the fix is for lightdm to depend on one greeter with an alternative to a virtual greeter package to make sure one is always installed
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, later
<robert_ancell> micahg, yes, but should lightdm scan the list of available greeters and just pick one if you didn't configure one?
<micahg> robert_ancell: I'm with pitti, go for a sane default that can be overridden
<robert_ancell> but what is the sane default
<micahg> robert_ancell: maybe lightdm can provide a failsafe greeter
<pitti> I think "pick the first one available alphabetically" is predictable and robust; but only if it's not set in lightdm.conf
<robert_ancell> micahg, that's failsafe X
<pitti> then you can just do a 00default symlink etc.
<micahg> robert_ancell: no, I'm referring to a greeter that works, but isn't customized, not a recovery console of sorts
<micahg> failsafe should've been in quotes :)
<micahg> I think the example greeter could qualify
<robert_ancell> hmm
<robert_ancell> will think about it
<didrocks> yeah, what was puzzling I guess (similar for me to the session choice), was the harcoded "gnome.desktop" in gdm, alphabetical if no default provided seems more something sysadm can understand
<didrocks> robert_ancell: btw, do you think we will have some time this week to talk about the session detection/fallback?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: that can either be now or wait for the BOF days of desktop summit
<robert_ancell> didrocks, is all we need to talk about "when are you going to implement it Robert?"
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I remember I had some actions as well that you needed to turn into bug reports for me :-)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: the ones you wrote on your notebook :)
<robert_ancell> it's point #4 on my 0.9.1 features list
<didrocks> and as I told you, if I can help you anywhere!
<AfC> My laptop just made 3-4 alert/notification sounds at me. But I have no blinkies in Empathy, or Pidgin, or anything notifications. In fact, there's no longer a notification area. #epicfail
<robert_ancell> didrocks, ok, please make a merge request :)
<didrocks> robert_ancell: so, where should it be implemented in? I remember you didn't decide exactly where it should be. As long as I can do something you are pleased with… :-)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I'm always pleased with patches.  I'll have a look and email you tomorrow some pointers
<didrocks> robert_ancell: excellent!, waiting for that then :)
<jbicha> transmission mirs filed http://pad.lv/813308 http://pad.lv/813313 http://pad.lv/813318
<pitti> jbicha: thanks
<pitti> jbicha: which of these were previously bundled in the source? it might make sense to point this out in the MIR, as we factually already had that code in main before
<jbicha> I think they still are in the source but let me check
<jbicha> it doesn't look like minissdpd was bundled with Transmission but the other two definitely are, noted on bugs
<micahg> jbicha: were they bundled with 2.13 (that was what shipped in natty)?
<jbicha> micahg: they've been bundled since transmission 1.0 :-)
<micahg> jbicha: great
<didrocks> mvo: hey, FYI, ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa will get in a few, the awesome bschaefer's work for xapian and cjk. I just tested there is no regression and it seems my usc and unity-places are happy :)
<mvo> didrocks: awsome!
<mvo> didrocks: I saw his work, but did not had a chance yet to test it
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<Sweetshark> https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+build/2634822 => mood: excellent
<Sweetshark> seeing the i386 build => mood: moderate
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<desrt> Sweetshark: lulz :)
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark!
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey desrt, good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti and didrocks, how are you?
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey pitti desrt didrocks chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, just saw your unity-application-place schemas update, do you know if anyone is working on moving unity keys there as well?
<seb128> didrocks, it's using desktop.unity for some stuff it seems
<seb128> dconf-editor shows that key namespaces are a bit disorganized
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, all is still on /desktop/unity unfortunately. I was hoping after next release (so, like on Friday) to try to move everything back in com.canonical…
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, sanity is needed there!
<seb128> we perhaps need schemas guideline, mvo moved update-notifier to com.ubuntu when he commited as well it seems
<didrocks> indeed
<mvo> seb128: much agreed, I think its not ideal to have the current mix
<mvo> seb128: I'm happy to move that to com.canonical if that is consistent with everything else, but really Iike com.ubuntu better as it shows that its really a community project
<mvo> (but not better enough to be inconsistent with the rest :)
<seb128> mvo, well it landed like that, I don't think it's worth the renaming, at least it's com.ubuntu not desktop.something as others did ;-)
<mvo> well, I'm fine renaming it if its the only com.ubuntu project in dconf, that is really a bit silly
<seb128> mvo, let's see, I guess things like ubuntu-tweak should land in that namespace as well
 * mvo nods
<mvo> the longer term plan (I know I keep talking about this since 4.10) is to get rid of u-n for ubuntu anyway and use something like upstart session jobs
<mvo> then u-n will move to universe for other derrivatives who like the notification area
<mvo> and the namespace will fit again :)
<mvo> so its all part of long term planning!
<bschaefer> didrocks: Here is a screen shot of the software center, it looks to be matching positively for the word 'text' http://i.imgur.com/YhbC6.png
<didrocks> bschaefer: awesome!
<didrocks> mvo: ^
<mvo> bschaefer: \o/
<mvo> bschaefer: out of curiosity, is this going (or already went) to upstream xapian?
<bschaefer> mvo: Do you mean is it getting patched in Xapian?
<mvo> bschaefer: I assume its a patch against libxapian, right?
<mvo> bschaefer: so I was wondering if that patch is send to the xapian project already
<bschaefer> mvo: There are a few things he wants me change but I updated the ticket. http://trac.xapian.org/ticket/180
<mvo> bschaefer: aha, great! that was my question :)
<bschaefer> mvo: Yeah, he seems to like it but I need to change few things to make him happy haha
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<mvo> bschaefer: I just looked over his comment and the code and it seems like its not that much work to make him happy, really excellent news!
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<bschaefer> mvo: Yeah the only part that I think will take a little time is his last one, about merging in a new CJKTERM for the Parse. Everything else is done already
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm great thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, so question for you, when do we get a new g-s-d version? ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, next week
<rodrigo_> 3.1.4 is next week
<seb128> rodrigo_, hum ok
<seb128> guess we can wait
<rodrigo_> seb128, you wanted earlier?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the dx guys made indicator-power depends on the gpm to gsd move
<rodrigo_> ah
<seb128> so updates for it are blocked on a new gsd to land
<rodrigo_> hmm
<seb128> would be benefit from git snapshoting this week to give it a bit of testing before next week tarball?
<seb128> be->we
<rodrigo_> yes, I guess we can do a snapshot
<rodrigo_> btw, what other apps use g-p-m?
<rodrigo_> I am planning to update them all toether with g-s-d
<rodrigo_> together
<seb128> rodrigo_, well maybe push in the ubuntu-desktop ppa the snapshot this week and next week tarballs to oneiric?
<rodrigo_> yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, good question, if you give me a dbus namespace to grep on or something I can do it from the dc side and grep through main for it
<rodrigo_> seb128, org.gnome.PowerManager
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, will have a grep on it
<jibel> didrocks, I filed bug 813365 about compiz becoming slower over time.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813365 in compiz "compiz leaks memory, becomes sluggish and unusable after using it for few hours" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813365
<didrocks> jibel: and you added the lovely 0.9.5.0 tag, thanks!
<jibel> didrocks, yw
<seb128> jibel: hey
<jibel> salut seb128
<seb128> jibel: is your chart fta's one or one you did?
<jibel> seb128, one I did, that is a pmap of compiz process every minute
<jibel> I didn't knew fta did one already
<seb128> jibel: is there a tool to build those or you just scripted it locally in some way?
<seb128> jibel: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/leaky-unity-in-oneiric/
<jibel> seb128, it is a very simple script http://paste.ubuntu.com/648072/ then I draw the chart with libreoffice calc.
<seb128> jibel: ok, thanks
<seb128> jibel: btw could you try if you get the issue with "Dialog Handler" activated in ccsm?
<jibel> if you're interested I can do something with gnuplot instead to remove the manual step
<seb128> jibel: it's the unity dialog thing
<seb128> jibel: no, that's ok thanks, I was just wondering if there was some nice leak tracking tool I didn't know about
<seb128> would be handy ;-)
<didrocks> jibel: also, try with the dialog handler removed, and gtk-w-d instead of u-w-d
<seb128> didrocks, heh, I just said that :p
<seb128> with->without in what I said though
<didrocks> seb128: hence the precision of deactivated :)
<didrocks> and gtk-w-d can help as well! as a second step
<seb128> didrocks, seems like there is also a bug somewhere, some users get 100% cpu use and nothing displayed with the update
<didrocks> seb128: jono reported that, did you see other people (100% CPU for omer as well, but it's displaying)
<seb128> happens only when using the unity decorator
<seb128> didrocks, Cimi was having it
<didrocks> oh, you get them testing that?
<seb128> until he moved libdecor.so away
<seb128> then he tried with gtk decorator which works
<didrocks> hum, libdecor is different from gtk-d-w
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> so we have a workaround for now
<didrocks> sam isn't there this week
<seb128> but his compiz doesn't start with the unity decorator
<seb128> he was going to figure what commit broke it when I went to bed so maybe check with him if he figured it out
<didrocks> hum, I'm pretty sure all this unity dialogs change for u-w-d is guilty
<seb128> well "to figure", "to try to figure"
<seb128> i.e he started on bzr builds to find the revision which broke it
<seb128> not sure how much he got done
<seb128> DBO was somewhat trying to look at finding the revision with him when I left
<didrocks> seb128: he told me he didn't have the time this morning to look at the perf regression and he's at a conference now
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> or do you mean Cimi?
<seb128> either of them
<seb128> well Cimi said he would find the commit
<didrocks> ok, let's try to see with them :)
<seb128> not sure if he did or not ;-)
<didrocks> thanks for the investigation
<seb128> didrocks, I'm just giving the infos I have from yesterday evening in case if they are useful
<seb128> well at least the gtk decorator trick should work for jono
<didrocks> it is, the gtk-w-d is something that stroke me yesterday evening and thought "oh, I should have asked jono for it"
<Amoz> hey, I'm tyring to package a simple gnome-shell extension, but I'm a little lost
<jibel> didrocks, also bug 813359 is new
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813359 in unity "'Super' shortcuts for the launcher doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813359
<Amoz> do I need a .install file to tell dh where the extension files should go?
<didrocks> jibel: you're right, I guess it's because of the new compiz, unity didn't change apart from a rebuild
<didrocks> jibel: confirming
<rodrigo_> is anyone able to boot into a 3.0 kernel? it panics for me all the time
<seb128> I didn't try, I tend to be conservative with non desktop upgrades :p
<didrocks> rodrigo_: it works here, just I can't use the latest kernel with nvidia
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ah, a good reason to not use it on my desktop machine, as it needs nvidia
<didrocks> rodrigo_: you can with the -3 kernel though
<rodrigo_> anyway, a good thing we keep the old kernels installed :)
<rodrigo_> although too many, need to do some cleanup
<jbicha> rodrigo_: I get a kernel panic when trying to boot Rawhide with 3.0 but Ubuntu works fine for me
<didrocks> seb128: oh, you answered to bug #723861? I didn't challenge that :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723861 in nautilus "Right clicking on the desktop still displays the “Create Launcher...” option." [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723861
<rodrigo_> jbicha, ok, bad luck for me, I guess :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I got annoyed by the "I know better" comment which was wrong
<didrocks> indeed, especially that my comment on the binary clearly showed that it's a separate binary :)
<jbicha> I've got a branch for gnome-games & aisleriot, not sure if I did everything right
<seb128> jbicha, send it for review ;-)
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/aisleriot-3.1.0
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-games/gnome-games-3.1.3
<seb128> jbicha, could you do a merge request for the second one, would make the diff easier to review ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, would be nice to open a bug for the first one as a sponsoring request, review board
<seb128> jbicha, I will try to have a look after lunch
<jbicha> seb128: it won't let me because it looks like there are no gnome-games Ubuntu branches which is weird
<seb128> jbicha, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-games/ubuntu ?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-games/ubuntu
<jbicha> yes, but there isn't a ubuntu:gnome-games so launchpad is not giving me a merge button
<jbicha> maybe if I push it to a +junk branch...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> jbicha, would be a good question for #launchpad I guess
<jbicha> I figured it out, it was because of the ubuntu/oneiric in my branch name
<seb128> jbicha, i.e why can't you merge propose a diff against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-games/ubuntu when your vcs is derivated from it
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gnome-games/gnome-games-3.1.3/+merge/68516
<jbicha> bug 813428
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813428 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] aisleriot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813428
<seb128> jibel: thanks, how did you get around it to file the merge request?
<jbicha> left out the ubuntu/oneiric part of the URL
<seb128> ok
<jbicha> I'm going to be out for several hours
<mdeslaur> pitti: no progress from upstream policykit on our two open bugs?
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> mdeslaur: I'll ping David again, he promised to do the new release last week
<mdeslaur> pitti: cool, thanks!
<jibel> seb128, didrocks, situation is worse with 'dialog handler' enabled +58.12 MB/hour over 3:45 hours
<seb128> jibel: well, it's enabled by default, did you try without it?
<jibel> seb128, it was not enabled by default
<pitti> oh dear, no wonder my machine is slow as hell -- it's swapping out like mad, apparently compiz has used almost a GB of RAM :(
<seb128> ok, I guess you got hit by the "upgrades don't change the configs in compiz"
<seb128> jibel: can you try without it and with the gtk decorator?
<seb128> pitti, cf jasoncwarner_'s email
<pitti> yeah
<jibel> seb128, how do I change the decorator ?
<seb128> jibel: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<seb128> (should work)
<jibel> bbl
<cyphermox> good morning!
<pedro_> morning cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey pedro_
<seb128> hey cyphermox
<seb128> ola pedro_
<seb128> how are you guys,
<seb128> ?
<pitti> hey cyphermox, hi pedro
<didrocks> pitti: you can try to gtk-w-d as well btw
<pedro_> hola seb128 pitti
<pedro_> seb128, doing good and you?
<pedro_> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey pedro_!
<didrocks> salut cyphermox
<cyphermox> salut didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> cyphermox: ça va, et toi?
<cyphermox> ouais
 * pitti wonders if that is really a word -- 80% vowels?
<didrocks> pitti: coloquial way to tell "oui", which is 100% vowels :-)
<pitti> four vowels in a row, *shaking head*
<seb128> pitti, don't worry we don't spell the s only the vowels ;-)
<pitti> seb128: you mean "pronounce"?
<seb128> ups, yes, sorry
<seb128> it's pronounced "ouai" :p
<pitti> weiaourd
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> french is fun!
<pitti> Pas de doute!
<seb128> I don't know what you guys are doing with your compiz
<seb128> mine seems stable in memory use with unity dialogs and unity decorator
<pitti> I'd describe it as "bearing it"
<seb128> it's running since 9:35 and it's using 199mb of vsz and 95mv or rss
<seb128> jibel, pitti: do you have non standard indicators like the multiload one?
<didrocks> I'm not the only one to get compiz running with reasonable size. Maybe it's because I don't open/close too many applicatino and I tend to reuse my windows
<pitti> seb128: no, I removed multiload again
<seb128> didrocks, no, I keep closing and reopening evolution, firefox, gedit and some others
<pitti> gtimelog, keyboard, nm-applet, message, battery, clock, broken thingy displaying my name, session
<seb128> I've been switching workspaces a lot using the keyboard and using the application place and alt-f2 a bunch of times
<pitti> I don't actually open/close apps very much
<pitti> I spend pretty much all my time in terminal windows, building one live CD after another
<seb128> hum weird
<seb128> you are on intel as well right?
<jibel> seb128, yes multiload, it helps me to know when I will run out of memory ;-)
<jibel> seb128, and weather of course
<seb128> jibel: once you are done testing with the gtk decorator could you try without multiload
<jibel> I can remove all of them
<didrocks> jibel: you should link "unity" command your multiload indicator :-)
<seb128> it's funny how the thing that you use to see when you run out of memory tends to be the one putting you there :p
<pitti> seb128: if that was for me, yes I'm on intel
<seb128> pitti, yes it was, thanks
<jibel> I'm on nvidia with proprietary driver
<seb128> jibel: indicator-multiload tends to exercise the indicator loader leaks
<seb128> if you get less leak without it that would mean part of the issue is in the indicator loader again
<seb128> though that didn't change with the recent uploads so it shouldn't be it
<pitti> seb128: do we have that library again which allocates an extra 5 MB of GL context on nvidia?
<pitti> ah, cairo
<Sweetshark> french is nothing: how do you pronounce SwSpzFrmFmts? http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/writer/sw/inc/docary.hxx#63http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/writer/sw/inc/docary.hxx#63
<pitti> Sweetshark: that sounds line Win32 API, not a human language
<jibel> it's 15:30, lost 30MB in 45min, and removed the multiload indicator. Let see if that makes a difference in the next 45 min
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> jibel: you will get a 5mb extra use by gtk process running
<seb128> not sure if those count in compiz or xorg though
<pitti> seb128: client-side
<seb128> 725434
<seb128> is the bug
<pitti> i. e. compiz, gedit, or whatever your program is
<Sweetshark> pitti: thats czech notation: remove all vowels, they hurt runtime! SwSpzFrmFmts means "Star Writer Spezialle Frame Formate" btw -- a wonderful mix of german and english and vowel removal ...
<pitti> *tsk*
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, can we split evolution-couchdb to separate the eds backend and the evolution plugin?
<seb128> jibel: ok, so pitti has a good point, we turned back gl support in cairo which due to an nvidia binary driver issue lead to a few mbs "leak" by running gl process
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, thanks
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, want me to do that?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, I can do it, but feel free to if you want
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, thanks. i'll maybe look at it later if i get a chance
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok, if not, I'll do it tomorrow
<jibel> seb128, I can try with an intel card on the same system if that helps.
<seb128> jibel: well I'm just pointing out that it might be part of the issue
<seb128> jibel: but well as pitti pointed it, it's the client application that will see the "leak", so it's each process that will have an extra use, they should not reflect on the wm
<didrocks> jibel: did you notice so many issue/increase with gtk-w-d?
<pitti> but that nivida GL leak doesn't grow over time
<seb128> jibel: it would be useful if you could spot what action trigger leaks
<seb128> like if opening and closing the dash increase it
<seb128> pitti, right, it's just that's it's proportional to the number of things you have open
<seb128> pitti, well anyway there is a leak somewhere for sure, it's not only nvidia
<jibel> seb128, switching desktop is one of them. I don't use the dash.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I switch desktop like 25 times an hour
<pitti> hm, I can't confirm this here
<seb128> so I switched desktop around 125 times today
<seb128> and I've no leak
<pitti> mem usage keeps stable even when I wildly change desktops
<seb128> jibel: can you unity --reset to ensure you have a stock config?
<didrocks> same here, I switch desktop a lot with the keyboard and have no issue
<jibel> seb128, I switched a lot during last minute and lost 4.8MB
<seb128> in vsz or rss?
<jibel> private area of compiz
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jibel: can you unity --reset? you didn't have the unity dialog on so your clearly don't have a config matching the current default one
<seb128> not sure if that could be due to some other option you turned on
<seb128> would be good to see if that happens with a default profile
<seb128> you can change the number of workspaces and keybindings those should not make a difference
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, does ensure_couchdb_contacts_source_group in evolution-couchdb create the couchdb addressbook?
<chrisccoulson> i want to provide the equivalent of the evo-couchdb plugin for thunderbird ;)
<didrocks> seb128: jibel: I confirm the memleak here
<seb128> didrocks, when doing what?
<didrocks> changing ws
<jibel> ahah, compiz segfaults after a --reset :-)
<didrocks> like crazy :)
<seb128> didrocks, what did you change?
<didrocks> jibel: hum? I tried it just after latest release
<didrocks> seb128: I just change them like crazy (20 times in 10s)
<seb128> 199392 94568
<seb128> 199412 94592
<seb128> that's after 15 ws1-ws3-ws1-ws3-ws1 by keybinding
<seb128> vsz rss
<didrocks> I'm only looking for rss
<seb128> that's my second column
<seb128> 94672 after another 15 switches
<seb128> so it leaks maybe 10k by switch here
<didrocks> that's weird if I change slowly, I don't see any increase
<pitti> so it seems my compiz is stable at 752888 vss
<didrocks> if I really force changing ws a lot, I see that increase
<pitti> so it's huuge, but stably so
<jibel> See you in a minute, --reset killed my laptop, invisible windows and such. BBL
<seb128> stupid compiz
<seb128> doing ws1-ws2-ws3 key bindings in a crazy random way leads to dialog landing on other workspaces
<seb128> where it should just be switching between ws
<seb128> hum
<seb128> does right clicking on the titlebar works for others?
<seb128> it used to open a menu which had the "send to workspace <n>" entries
<pitti> seb128: it does strange stuff
<pitti> shuffling and unmaximizing my windows
<pitti> oh, window title bar
<pitti> yes, that's broken
<pitti> I clicked on the panel
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, right clicking has been removed on purpose by sam, but better to check again with him
<seb128> ok
<jibel> --reset fixed the problem in some way. I lost all the shortcuts and can't switch between desktops anymore :-)
<seb128> jibel: you need to reconfigure those ;-)
<mterry> seb128, btw, you asked about datetime preferences yesterday -- there is no way right now.  I'm trying to get to the point where I can flip the switch on parsing Unity/GNOME OnlyShowIn values (I think I will today)
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, the shortcuts configuration is broken with GNOME3 (no more g-c-c integration)
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's what I though, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, jibel: you should be able to change those in ccsm
<didrocks> yeah, and it works (that's what I've done yesterday when trying --reset before pushing the package)
<jjardon> dobey: Hello, I'm crious about the Ubuntu One configuration panel.  will It use the new online accounts panel?
<dobey> jjardon: i don't think we have any plans to do so, no
<jjardon> dobey: Could I ask why not? Any technical limitation?
<jibel> I also lost the application and files lenses. How do I readd them?
<dobey> jjardon: we haven't scheduled anyone to work on it, direction of the new thing in gnome was unclear at UDS, etc. i don't know about what technical issues there may be yet, as i haven't looked at how that dialog works at all, but i am guessing it doesn't quit fit well with services that only allow a single account to be logged in at a time
<dobey> jjardon: and i don't think it actually solves any of the real problems with having multiple on-line services accounts
<seb128> jibel: it seems to happen sometimes on unity restart here but I never get it on a new session
<jjardon> dobey: http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/gnome-online-accounts-3.1.0/index.html
<jibel> I'll look at it later, it is not like is 10.04.3 was due tomorrow
<jibel> is->if
<seb128> jibel: ok, yeah better to focus on priority, thanks for taking some time to help on figuring the oneiric leak issues
<didrocks> jibel: seb128: really? I never had that one, the places reconnects correctlyl after manual unity restart
<seb128> didrocks, I had it a few times recently in oneiric
<jjardon> dobey: and http://davidz25.blogspot.com/2011/04/gnome-online-accounts.html
<dobey> jjardon: right, i don't think Ubuntu One really fits into that design
<jibel> I'm monitoring compiz without dialog handler, after a reset and default indicator. I'll update the report with the results.
<jibel> next thing will be to test with another card on the same system to eliminate the graphics driver.
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I have sometimes, the place not answering on first run, but it's running generally
<didrocks> jibel: maybe I miss it, but did you report with gtk-w-d?
<jjardon> dobey: Did you send any feedback upstream? I guess they would be happy to adjust it if Its needed
<dobey> jjardon: no, like i said; i haven't looked at it in depth really. but for ubuntu one, it would basically be throwing away a bunch of our existing code, rewriting it all to be a bit more complex, and ending up with probably a worse user experience, in the end
<dobey> jjardon: the only thing it does that u1 could make use of, is storing the authentication token somewhere, and we already do that.
<dobey> jjardon: so i'm not seeing any benefit to using it
<jjardon> dobey: I more worried about use another panel to configure Ubuntu One, when It can be done through the standard online accounts one
<jibel> didrocks, not yet. I have some iso tracker stuff to do before.
<didrocks> jibel: sure, just think about that combination (it seems it will avoid the computation in the decorator which makes everything slow)
<didrocks> pitti: maybe you are interested as well ^
<dobey> jjardon: i don't understand what you mean by that i guess. gnome-online-accounts doesn't really configure anything related to the actual use of the accounts, afaict
<seb128> pedro_, is there a way to mark but as "to forward upstream" in a way you notice?
<seb128> pedro_, like is doing "also affect component" something you would notice?
<pedro_> seb128, you can open an empty upstream task , i'm looking those to forward upstream
<pedro_> seb128, that way they'll also appear in the 'upstream report'
<seb128> pedro_, ok great, I'm thinking that bugs tagged oneiric with an upstream component non filled should be upstreamed
<seb128> pedro_, basically a bunch of nautilus and g-c-c issues that seem would be useful to send there
<dobey> seb128: i didn't get around to bugging kees last night, btw. if you can poke at my merge proposal for ubuntuone-control-panel, that would be great. converted it to dh_python2 for oneiric
<seb128> dobey, oh right, doing that now
<dobey> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> dobey, yw
<pedro_> seb128, sure, i'll send those and if you notice any other just leave an upstream task open and i'll take care of those as well
<seb128> ok
<seif> seb128, didrocks i am on the zeitgeist stuck now
<seb128> stuck?
<didrocks> seif: integration in g-c-c for activity log manager?
<mterry> TheMuso, your gnome-orca upload contains a debian-changes-3.1.3-0ubuntu2 patch that seems to undo some of the other patches?
<dobey> mterry: hooray for format 3.0 (quilt) being dumb.
<mterry> dobey, yeah, those debian-changes patches are a pain
<Laney> you do get a lintian warning about them
<seif> didrocks, yes sir
<seif> setting up the resources here
<didrocks> seif: nice, with your script included there and John providing you design advice?
<seif> yep
<didrocks> seif: just ping me if you need support/packaging then :)
<didrocks> seif: how big this is, btw?
<seif> well the hardest part is integration with gnome control center
<seif> its something new for us
<seif> i need to figure out where to start
<seif> and if they support python stuff
<didrocks> seif: maybe you should check with mterry and rodrigo? I'm not sure it's supported
<mterry> seif, no python yet
<seif> what do i need to use then
<mterry> seif, C (or something like Vala that compiles to C)
<seif> oki doki
<seif> this is gonna be difficult since my C is not that good
<seif> but i am willing to try
<seif> i might find some1 esle in the team better with ti
<mterry> seif, if you want an example of a third party plugin, see my app deja-dup
<seif> mterry, any documentation around
<mterry> seif, I an walk you through it
<seif> mterry, awesome can you send me the deja-dup stuff
<seif> ?
<mterry> seif, not so much documentation.  Basically you just need a shim to stick a widget of some kind in there
<SpamapS> Has anyone else complained about nvidia+twinview not working?
<mterry> seif, yeah, hold on a sec
<didrocks> SpamapS: it's not working with latest kernel for me, but otherwise, it's fine
<SpamapS> I reported bug #813343 last night against unity.. but thinking about it I wonder if it is compiz fault
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813343 in unity "nvidia drivers, second monitor covered by black" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813343
<mterry> seif, here's the shim you need:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~deja-dup-hackers/deja-dup/20/view/head:/preferences/PreferencesPanel.c
<mterry> seif, in the deja_dup_preferences_panel_init() function, you'll see we just stick a widget (which can be anything) into the panel
<mterry> seif, see the Makefile.am and the toplevel configure.ac for how to get the CFLAGS, LIBS, and install directory you need
<mterry> (the preferences/Makefile.am that is)
<seif> i only need gtk and zeitgeist
<seif> :)
<mterry> seif, yeah, but I meant the CFLAGS and such for libgnome-control-center-dev
<seif> mterry, i got it bookmarked
<seif> will start hacking tomorrow
<seif> right now just trying to organize myself
<mterry> seif, cool, I'll be around for questions too
<seb128> seif, mterry: speaking of third party g-c-c upstream dropped the public api in git (well at least the include and .pc)
<seb128> so those will only work on distro that revert that commit
<seif> seb128, wtf?
<mterry> seb128, yup  :(  deja-dup is already built to handle that (falls back to dialog)
<mterry> seif, oh yeah, sorry, assumed people knew about that controversy  :)
<seb128> seif, "design decision, nobody else than the gnome-control-center maintainers should be able to put anything in gnome-control-center"
<seb128> things that go there should be design reviewed, approved and shipped in the g-c-c source
<mterry> seif, Ubuntu is committed to continuing to allow 3rd party panels (perhaps with some whitelist)
<mterry> seif, if you're still interested in having a panel on the distros that support it, deja-dup has fallback code (including code to write install .desktop files, with appropriate OnlyShowIns to show the dialog some places, the panel others)
<seif> mterry, yeah
<seif> i am going to fix other issues first
<mterry> :)
<seif> then we will drop to the ui
<chrisccoulson> these logos are awesome: http://mozilla.seanmartell.com/tb/tb-channels.png :)
<climbe2> Problem!  If anyone is able to help.... running 10.04, recently upgraded to kernel 2.6.32-33, and can't boot up!!  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1807978 for my ongoing thread.  Any suggestions?!?!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice ones!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i think i prefer those to the firefox channel logos
<seb128> climbe2, hi, doesn't seem a desktop issue so that's not the best place to ask, maybe try #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel rather
<climbe2> ok, thanks
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> vuntz, how is the wnck review going? there is an update for the bug waiting for you for over a week ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wth, my monitors just changed mode for no apparent reason :/
<chrisccoulson> they suddenly became mirrored whilst i was working
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your system know better what you need ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's really annoying. it did it a couple of weeks ago too, and what really sucks is that compiz messes up when i try to restore my display configuration (in the same way as it does when i connect my monitor)
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, now my session is totally screwed
<mterry> Are problems logging into Unity 3D known?  I just get a black screen with a cursor when I try
<seb128> mterry, sort of, try disabling or moving away libdecor.so or unity-window-decorator
<seb128> mterry, using gtk-window-decorator should get you out of it
<seb128> it happens to some people
<seb128> there it's just really slow, like it takes 15 seconds to log in instead of 3 seconds
<mterry> maybe I didn't wait long enough...
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, sounds like compiz or gnome-settings-daemon messed up and fell back to X default (which is mirrored).  Check your logs for compiz or gnome errors relating to screens.
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, thanks, will look in a bit
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, also was it completely random or is it possible you had plugged something in?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, that's what it is? i thought my laptop had frozen, it seemed to hang for ages when i logged in
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, it was completely random
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, it's also really slow to open any dialog on session start
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: indeed, sounds like the same symptom
<seb128> it gets better once they got open once
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, ok good luck.  If you do find an activity that triggers it, I'd be interested to know.
<mterry> seb128, no good...   moving it out of the way didn't help.  manually running gtk-window-decorator didn't help
<seb128> mterry, moving libdecor.so didn't "fix" it?
<seb128> mterry, ok, so not a known issue
<mterry> seb128, oh, I just moved the unity-window-decorator
<mterry> I'll move libdecor.so too.  Thought you said 'or' not 'and'
<seb128> mterry, well I though it was a or solution but check by moving libdecor.so to be sure
<mterry> seb128, success!  That worked, though obviously now I have no decorations
<seb128> mterry, try putting it back and running gtk-window-decorator by hand, maybe that works
<mterry> seb128, I tried that with libdecor.so in place and it didn't work
<seb128> I didn't get the issue, just slowness, my debug hints are based on what I read around on IRC ;-)
<mterry> but maybe without libdecor.so it would
<seb128> mterry, what happen with libdecor in place if you try to run the gtk decorator?
<mterry> seb128, nothing.  I still was stuck on a black screen
<seb128> well from your working compiz I mean
<mterry> and without libdecor, nothing happens when I run it as well
<didrocks> mterry: did you set gtk-w-d as the default one?
<mterry> Right, nothing happens now
<seb128> does it hang compiz?
<mterry> seb128, no
<seb128> didrocks, he moved u-w-d away
<mterry> didrocks, no
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, unity-w-d and libdecor.so are moved
<seb128> didrocks, shouldn't do that lead to the same?
<didrocks> seb128: compiz-decorator doesn't fallback to gtk-w-d
<seb128> didrocks, what does it do if there is no decorator?
<didrocks> seb128: it's just… do nothing :)
<seb128> didrocks, well mterry still has the hang with u-w-d moved away
<seb128> didrocks, he had to move libdecor.so away to workaround it
<seb128> mterry, well, I suggest you check with dx from there on
 * mterry goes to #ayatana
<seb128> mterry, Jason was looking to find what commit was an issue and Cimi has the bug you are running into
<didrocks> mterry: can you just try last one thing?
<seb128> but he got the gtk decorator to work I though
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mterry: move libdecor.so back
<didrocks> open ccsm
<didrocks> in the decor plugin, replace /usr/bin/compiz-decorator with /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<mterry> didrocks, ok, brb
<didrocks> seb128: normally, if no decorator is found, metacity is launched, but maybe compiz doesn't release the X window lock at this stage…
<didrocks> mterry: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I though that no decorator binary would workaround the decorator issue
<seb128> didrocks, but it means it's not an issue for the u-w-d code itself if that happens without the decorator installed
<didrocks> seb128: it should anyway, metacity --replace should be launched and should be working there
<seb128> didrocks, no decorator means no compiz?
<didrocks> but I bet compiz doesn't allow that now when initialazing
<mterry> didrocks, worked
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, that's what's in compiz-decorator
<seb128> ok I though compiz would just run :p
<didrocks> mterry: ok, so confirmed and confimed again it's u-w-d then!
<seb128> mterry, ok, so you have the same issue than Cimi
<didrocks> mterry: so yeah, better to debug with Jason on #ayatana!
<seb128> check with DBO
<seb128> or with Cimi
<seb128> not sure if they figured something
<didrocks> seb128: so, no, it's either libdecor -> no decoration or no decorator -> no compiz :)
<didrocks> no cheese and desert :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> but oh, a desrt there!
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> didrocks, shush, let him work
<didrocks> seb128: he's compiling, I don't call that work :p
<seb128> he's fixing all those things people complain about for years today
<seb128> he must by inspired by Lyon or something
<didrocks> heh, you have no idea how many beers this costs me :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<dobey> mterry: was it you who i saw yesterday? making a comment about gnome-keyring-daemon being broken?
<seb128> speaking of which it's beer time for you guys
<seb128> or it should be beer time
<didrocks> yeah, we will fix that really soon I guess!
<mterry> dobey, no, not yesterday
<seb128> brb
<dobey> mterry: hrmm.
<dobey> oh, was james_w
 * mterry can finally cross off the work item "get our datetime preferences squared away" by patching the entire world around
<james_w> dobey, yeah, it was me
<dobey> james_w: i don't think it's supposed to be setuid, as it's not in 11.04 either it seems. were you seeing an issue where it wasn't starting up with the session at log-in?
<james_w> dobey, yeah
<james_w> dobey, and trying to start manually complained about not being able to get capabilities
<dobey> james_w: with --daemonize option also?
<james_w> dobey, no, didn't try that
<dobey> james_w: does it happen every log-in, or only some of the time?
<dobey> james_w: also, is there a bug # for this? :)
<james_w> dobey, seemed to be every login
<james_w> I only tried a couple before making it setuid
<james_w> I didn't file one yet
<dobey> james_w: please file. have someone with the same issue wondering why they can't log into u1 :)
<mterry> seb128, how does versions.html find new upstream versions?  I didn't think it just looked at debian/watch...
<mterry> pitti, ^
<desrt> seb128: units policy changed in glib now
<desrt> seb128: so you can happily drop that patch completely :)
<desrt> seb128: also... you'll probably find the eventfd patch no longer applies to the just-released GLib.  i recommend attempting to drop it, since the recent changes may have fixed the issue.
<desrt> seb128: let me know if not...
<SpamapS> Hrm.. this unity bug w/ twinview is really killing my ability to use Oneiric
<SpamapS> xfce, lxde, kde, all suck. I want my Unity back. :/
<dobey> SpamapS: you should try ratpoison :)
<SpamapS> dobey: has it improved in the last 4 years? thats the last time I tried it. :)
<dobey> SpamapS: how do you improve on perfection? ;)
<SpamapS> mmmm... so true
<seb128> re
<seb128> desrt, you shouldn't be there, you should be out seeing Lyon and drinking a beer with didrocks ;-)
<seb128> mterry, no it doesn't
<seb128> mterry, what versions? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<mterry> seb128, does it check ftp.gnome.org directly?
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the update, I will try dropping the eventfd change on the next update and clean the unity patch ;-)
<seb128> mterry, the vcs is at the bottom of the page if you want to read the source
<seb128> mterry, basically it uses those:
<seb128> http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-unstable
<seb128> http://people.gnome.org/~vuntz/tmp/versions/versions-unstable-extras
<seb128> that's for GNOME
<seb128> then url encoded in the sources for everything else
<mterry> neat
<seb128> basically looking for the most recent tarball in defined dirs
<seb128> mterry, if you have any fix to do feel free to commit
<mterry> seb128, no correction yet
<seb128> mterry, you will see the source has a list of sources and matching urls (or a special variable for GNOME tarballs which tells it to check vuntz's list)
<seb128> mterry, it's versions.py in the source which has the list and logic
<seb128> mterry, there is a special list to force a source to an url or serie
<mterry> seb128, where is the source?
<seb128> we don't use it often but it can be useful if you want to not track an unstable serie for some reason
<seb128> mterry, see bottom of http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> "You can download this script from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions"
<seb128> mterry, ^
<mterry> seb128, heh, never get down that far.  I see green and I'm like "that's all"
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, you got lazy, you didn't deserve to see the source :p
<mterry> heh
<seb128> mterry, the script is quite hackish, it started from a small bit of code to list GNOME updates and we added things over time to it, but well it's mostly doing the job ;-)
<bdrung> desrt: thanks for committing the units policy fixes to glib.
<bdrung> desrt: it would be nice to have a extra long full version with base-2 and base-10 as shown in http://overbenny.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/nautilus-file-properties-libkibi.png
<bdrung> desrt: second request: can you recycle the code from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libkibi-dev/libkibi/trunk/view/head:/kibi/kibi.c ?
<bdrung> desrt: it has two advantages: 1. it rounds correctly (rounding to floating point and then round the division leads to rounding errors) and 2. it makes sure that at least three significant digits are present
<bdrung> let me know if i should prepare a patch
<mclasen> bdrung: don't make him push his luck
<mclasen> :-)
<bdrung> re significant digits: 1021 has four, 0.58 has two, 1.5 has two, 465.5 has four, and so on
<bdrung> mclasen: isn't he glib dev? i think my proposed changes shouldn't lead to bikeshedding.
<bdrung> mclasen: what do you think about my idea at http://overbenny.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/nautilus-file-properties-libkibi.png ?
<mclasen> not going to comment; I said I'd hold my nose while desrt is committing this...
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you'll probably notice soon enough, but thunderbird just grew by 3MB ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix it in the next upload though
<desrt> bdrung: i'm happy to take rounding fixes
<desrt> bdrung: i really am not in favour of the "show both units" approach.  it's really confusing for users -- we should just always say SI units.
<desrt> bdrung: as for 3 significant figures, i'm not sure how i feel.  i think i prefer to just have 1 place after the decimal always.
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt, how are you?
<broder> desrt: SI being base-2 or base-10?
<desrt> SI is base 10
 * broder nods
<desrt> chrisccoulson: pretty good
<bdrung> desrt: one place after the decimal means two to four significant digits
<desrt> bdrung: indeed...
<bdrung> which i don't like - two significant digits are sometimes not enough
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, all my PPA's keep running out of space - https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next/+packages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, all those PPAs should be 4GB, not 2GB
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i guess i'm going to have to request more space again
<chrisccoulson> they will hate me soon ;)
<james_w> dobey, bug 813755
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813755 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon fails to start as it can't get capabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813755
<dobey> james_w: thanks!
<dobey> james_w: i wonder if maybe a kernel/udev/something upgrade resulted in a permissions change on the PRNG device or something?
<james_w> maybe
<james_w> I'm not sure which caps it is after
<james_w> I assumed it was talking about the kernel capability system
<dobey> not sure either.
<desrt> bdrung: my concern is (the someone common) case of having a bunch of sizes lined up in a column
<dobey> but if setuid "fixes" it for you, then i suspect a permissions issue somewhere
<desrt> bdrung: in that case having the decimal spot in always the same spot makes the sizes a lot easier to scan
<desrt> bdrung: of course that only works if the file sizes are of similar units
<dobey> james_w: curious. is there anything in syslog or dmesg that looks related? :)
<james_w> dobey, not sure
<james_w> dobey, I'll test in a minute
 * desrt disappears for the evening
<bdrung> desrt: yes, the units needs to be similar and aligned right
<dobey> hrmm, is pitti the best person to ask about apport architecture stuff?
<TheMuso> mterry: ah crap, thanks for the heads up.
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone...
<RAOF> Good morning.
<RAOF> Isn't it a bit early for Adelaide?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: 7:42 here...just getting done with email. I usually try to get started around 6 my time to catch US folks afternoon. Especially east coast US, though, at least two of them are in boston so I don't know if I WANT to!
<mterry> TheMuso, no worries, I uploaded a fix for the OnlyShowIn part, but left the rest as it wasn't obvious what to do with it
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: around? meant to ask you last night during TB meeting why firefox grew in size last week...
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, the upstream default optimizations are broken
<chrisccoulson> it should be fixed already though
<chrisccoulson> (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=655003#c28)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 655003 in Build Config "Sort out optimization defaults" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: ah, so it was only a temporary jump in cd space ?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah. i distro patched it to bring it back to normal
<chrisccoulson> note, the new thunderbird just grew by the same size, but i'll apply the same patch there too
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: are they going to be properly fixing so you don't have to carry the patch forward? (if that would even be needed)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, it's already fixed in aurora (ie, firefox 7)
<jasoncwarner_> cool....
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if they will fix it in the current beta. the size increase doesn't affect them, as they turn on PGO for their builds
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'm using aurora...trying to see what we'll actually be shipping oneiric ;) (that is the version you told me, right?)
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> it's final release is 2 days before final freeze ;)
<RAOF> Uuuuh…
<RAOF> :)
<chrisccoulson> the dates are here btw - https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<chrisccoulson> and the release dates are pretty much set in stone ;)
<chrisccoulson> except firefox 9
<jasoncwarner_> alrighty :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, RAOF, btw had a concall with Intel this morning, which included a discussion of the new SNA acceleration architecture
 * RAOF is all ears.
<bryceh> they said it's not enabled by default yet, is not fully validated, and "not ready for prime time"
<bryceh> they said they will be proceeding with testing/enabling but do not have a timeline for when it will be officially part of the infrastructure
<bryceh> they're making it available to try out, but dont' consider it part of the release yet
<bryceh> IOW, their advice is not to ship it yet.
<RAOF> Did they mention what will happen to the existing UXA support once it SNA *is* ready for prime time?
<bryceh> in addition to the validation todo's there are kernel regressions they know of that will need fixed.
<bryceh> RAOF, 3 guesses?  ;-)
<RAOF> Poof!
<bryceh> no, they didn't say specifically, and I was too polite to bring it up ;-)
<bryceh> RAOF, but they did ask for feedback so I could follow up with a request they keep it at least through our LTS if you think that would be the thing to do
<RAOF> At least for current cards that would be good.
<bryceh> maybe something we need jasoncwarner to give us direction on
<bryceh> mesa rc3 is coming on the 25th, release is july 29th.
<RAOF> It wouldn't be difficult to have SNA only support new chips, like IvyBridge, build two intel drivers, and only autoload the SNA one on the new chips.
<RAOF> rc3 on the 25th?  rc2 has only just been cut!
<bryceh> they're almost entirely focused on gpu hangs now it sounds like; ordinary rendering bugs sound like they're getting deferred for next release
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah I still like the two driver approach.
<bryceh> oh, also, they said to take full advantage of the mesa 7.11 work esp. for ivybridge, we'd need -intel 2.16
<bryceh> RAOF, is that on your todo list?
<RAOF> It is once it's released.
<RAOF> The 2.16 will be in the Q3 release?
<bryceh> great
<bryceh> that's the gist I got, might be worth doublechecking
<bryceh> I haven't even been keeping track of what work was done there
<RAOF> Lots of sna, a bit of IvyBridge, and some miscellaneous rendering fixes.
<bryceh> doesn't sound too scary, assuming the sna bits are adequately segregated from the rest
<RAOF> I haven't exhaustively checked them, but they live in a subdir that's only built when sna is enabled, so should be pretty well segregated.
<RAOF> On the other hand, we could get approximately the same effect by cherry-picking the 3 or so commits that *aren't* SNA on to 2.15 :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> I'd be down with that
<bryceh> otoh, if we're going to ship dual -intel drivers, may as well have them both up to current so the sna variant has the bestest bits
<RAOF> You think we should ship dual intel drivers now?
<bryceh> RAOF, to do this would we have dual source packages, or could it be done by creating additional binary packages?
<RAOF> Additional binary packages.
<RAOF> brb, moving to somewhere where my hands can defrost.
<bryceh> RAOF, well, it is looking pretty clear that we don't want sna enabled for oneiric, and conceivably not for the lts either; however users are going to demand having access to the performance improvements
<bryceh> and like you said, for newer hardware, it may basically require sna
<bryceh> so adding an xserver-xorg-video-intel-sna seems like the most sensible solution
<RAOF> and there's no particular reason not to do that now, right.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, any thoughts on the above plan?
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: reading backscroll, one sec
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: to recap, we might not have sna for oneiric, or P either?
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, the plan would be to ship a separate driver with it enabled, that users could opt-in to if they want it
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, but by default we would be shipping UXA, not SNA
<jasoncwarner_> that seems reasonable, but what would all that mean for LTS in terms of drivers and what not? do we have a mechanism to get LTS uses latest and greatest drivers and fixes?
<bryceh> well, we'd want to stick with the same arrangement for LTS if possible
<bryceh> UXA by default, with SNA for opt-in
<bryceh> but it is a good point that post-LTS, if we want to do driver updates or even bugfix backports, we might only be able to do that for the SNA driver
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, however...
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, SNA is only a concern of the 2D ddx driver.  We could still ship fixes and updates to mesa and the kernel, SNA or no SNA
<bryceh> and mesa/kernel is where I expect most hardware support updates to come from anyway
<RAOF> Alhough it's entirely possible that some mesa features will be tied to SNA.
<bryceh> RAOF, possibly yeah
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh RAOF I might have missed that...UXA is going away sometime post LTS?
<jasoncwarner_> (you said we might only be able to update SNA driver?)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, well no one has explicitly said it's going away, but Intel has a history of aggressively demoting legacy acceleration architectures
<RAOF> UXA will certainly get less love once SNA reaches prime time.  Based on past behaviour, UXA will also be dropped from the tree after a while, too.
<RAOF> Since we can't reasonably switch default drivers in an SRU I'd suggest that (at least) IvyBridge+ default to the SNA driver.
<bryceh> that seems reasonable
<RAOF> Since that's new hardware it's not possible for it to be a regression :)
<bryceh> :-)
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, from my limited scope, it does...though we should be sure to check with pitti..
<RAOF> I'm not sure, but we may also want to do the same for SandyBridge.  They're likely to get the most driver development investment.
<TheMuso> mterry: Again thanks, thats fixed. Its things like this that make me think less of using a patch system in the form of v3 quilt.
<TheMuso> Because you can't just drop the patch from the directory, and assume its gone away.
<TheMuso> But I guess I haven't had to do that in enough packages yet to make popping the patches first a habbit.
<bryceh> alrighty, sounds like a plan
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-21
<pitti> chrisccoulson: tbird growth> ah, -Os vs. -O3, I figure?
<pitti> dobey: apport architecture> yes, that would be me
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: I fully trust bryceh and RAOF about the driver decisions :) but that seems sensible indeed
<pitti> Good morning everyone
<jbicha> how do I run dh_install --list-missing if I'm using bzr bd with ~ubuntu-desktop branches?
<jbicha> just a moment, rebooting
<pitti> bryceh: still here?
<pitti> jbicha: wb
<pitti> jbicha: you can do bzr bd-do, which puts you in a full source tree
<pitti> that's the usual mode of development in debian/ only branches
<pitti> jbicha: you can hack there, build the package, run dh_install, and what not
<pitti> jbicha: if you exit that subshell with 0, it'll copy debian/ back into the original bzr tree, so you can commit the changes
<pitti> if you exit 1, it won't do that
<pitti> bryceh: just followed up to https://code.launchpad.net/~bryce/apport/omit_empty/+merge/68616
<jbicha> ok but immediately after doing bzr bd-do, I can't run dh_install
<pitti> no, you have to debuild -b first
<jbicha> pitti: cool, thanks
 * jbicha adds pitti as a search provider to his webbrowser
<pitti> lol
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> How be you?  Is compiz crazily slow for your-nvidia-using self also?
<jbicha> I'm having trouble running sudoku 3.1.3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648808/
<jbicha> I believe it should be running gtk3 for one
<didrocks> RAOF: compiz isn't only subtily slow there, not like crazy. However, my nvidia driver isn't running with latest kernel
<didrocks> RAOF: you can use gtk-w-d if you experience slowliness issue, that should fix it
<didrocks> RAOF: in the decor plugin in ccsm, replace compiz-decorator by gtk-window-decorator
<RAOF> Ah.  I'm not experiencing a slowdown, I was just prodded by DBO this morning and wondered how widespread it is :)
<RAOF> Clearly the answer is “well known” :)
<DBO> didrocks, did you see my email?
<DBO> to the dx team list
<didrocks> DBO: not at that inbox right now :)
<didrocks> looking
<DBO> also
<DBO> for the next week
<DBO> all compiz related complaints come to me
<DBO> Sam is AFK
<DBO> and if you see him
<DBO> tell him to go away
<didrocks> DBO: got it
<DBO> I have been using compiz 0.9.5 + uwd + 8px shadows for about 8 hours no
<DBO> no slowdown
<didrocks> DBO: ok, let's try to make that upload, looking for property to change
<bryceh> pitti, ok sounds good; pushed updated branch
<pitti> bryceh: ah, great
 * didrocks reboots on a kernel supporting the nvidia bin driver to test the params change
<didrocks> DBO: it seems a little bit snappier, indeed, but can't really quantify as I didn't get the utterly slowdown there
<didrocks> still, will push the new theme, thanks!
<DBO> didrocks, good, that will buy me enough time to find the root problem
<didrocks> DBO: indeed :)
<DBO> what do you think of alt-tab? :)
<DBO> I am pretty happy with it myself...
<RAOF> DBO: Where do I get that alt-tab?
<didrocks> DBO: it's gorgious there, especially with the latest fix :)
<DBO> RAOF, press ctrl+tab
<didrocks> RAOF: when there will be an official unity release
<DBO> oh he don't run trunk eh?
<didrocks> DBO: it's not in Oneiric right now, waiting for a release
<RAOF> DBO: No dice.
<didrocks> DBO: no, he's sane :-)
<DBO> RAOF, run trunk
<DBO> its how we role in DX
<RAOF> Heh.
<DBO> I don't always test my code
<DBO> but when I do, it's in production
<didrocks> DBO: TBH, I think that dx takes this joke a little too much seriously ;-)
 * didrocks runs away
<DBO> didrocks, did you see!
<DBO> alt-tab comes with tests!
<DBO> TESTS!
<DBO> DBO WROTE TESTS!
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, I was thinking of a wrong copy and paste first :-)
<didrocks> DBO: and I took again a cup of coffee when I saw that
<didrocks> but it was real!
<didrocks> \o/
<DBO> wewt!
<didrocks> DBO: so, we won't have a good upgrade story before the gsettings backend is here
<didrocks> DBO: right now, conflict against static switcher
<didrocks> + changing for alt + tab
<didrocks> will do it
<DBO> did you see the gsettings branch?
<didrocks> yeah, but I would hope someone in dx will do the review
<didrocks> that won't help with upgrade though
<didrocks> we will still have the same issue, unfortunatly, until compiz can handle deps on startup itself
<didrocks> DBO: a classy way if it was the case to handle upgrade would to create artifical deps + conflicts removal to add a new plugin to the list
<didrocks> (new theme uploaded btw)
<DBO> didrocks, sexy sexy
<didrocks> RAOF: btw, any idea why my nvidia driver doesn't work with -5? I guess it's a dmks issue, maybe it hasn't run?
<didrocks> (I have to reboot with -3)
<RAOF> didrocks: I've got no particular idea.  Could well be that dkms hasn't run for that kernel, although that would be odd.
<didrocks> RAOF: not that important for now TBH, will ping again if it's still the case at alpha3 with a new kernel
<desrt> DBO, RAOF: GOOD MORNING
<DBO> desrt, GOOD MORNING SIR
<desrt> didrocks: and hello to you too :)
<didrocks> hey desrt, already awake? :-)
<RAOF> desrt: AND A FINE MORNING TO YOUR GENTLEMANLY SELF.
<desrt> DBO: sorry.  my shift key got stuck after typing your nicks =)
<desrt> didrocks: rain drops keep falling on my head
<DBO> desrt, CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR TALKING WITH CLASS
<RAOF> Real gentlement boom their salutations!
<desrt> DBO: i appreciate your efforts towards not capitalising my nick
<DBO> desrt, TAB COMPLETE IGNORES MY CAPS LOCK
<didrocks> desrt: don't afraid with some water falls in my appartment! :)
 * didrocks knows that desrt will soon cross the 5 meters separating us, his power plug is in the main room :-)
<DBO> desrt and didrocks are sharing a room?
<DBO> these office romances always lead to disaster
<desrt> DBO: much worse when there is also a third sharing
<desrt> DBO: ...and she leaves the apartment during the day
<didrocks> DBO: that's even worse, he's at home and making everyone happy with some gtk/glib patch! :)
<desrt> didrocks: from my sample size of 3 day, i have scientifically determined that it always rains in lyon
<desrt> i now have an explanation for your productivity
<didrocks> desrt: ahah, because I can never go outside? :)
<desrt> seems to be the case
<DBO> desrt, I believe your finding conflict with a well known fact that rain makes people sleepy
<didrocks> desrt: it warned you this week had a shitty weather, and you told me it's the sane in Paris :)
<DBO> desrt, I contest therefor that didrocks is always asleep
<didrocks> DBO: there is coffee and tea for that :)
<desrt> didrocks: when i said that paris was also shitty, i wasn't talking about the weather... :)
<didrocks> same*
 * desrt hopes steve isn't around
<didrocks> seems not :-)
<desrt> DBO: deeper?
<DBO> desrt, Im always happy to go deeper
<RAOF> Bah.  Is someone fixing it so that when I accidentally click on the volume slider of indicator-sound it doesn't (a) crash unity-panel-service and (b) stop alt-tab working for 30 seconds?
<didrocks> RAOF: oh? I know there is a bug on the volume slider indicator for not working, but it just freezes everything for 3-5s here
<didrocks> not crashing u-p-s
<TheMuso> Its IDO/GTK3 related afaik.
<RAOF> didrocks: Well, it does that too.  It's rather curious, though.  Compiz updates nicely - applications paint, holding down <super> causes the numbers to fade in on the launcher - but doesn't respond in any other way.
<didrocks> RAOF: I have no paint at all there, but then, when it's painting back, it's working :)
<didrocks> weird, let's see if fixing the first issue will help for yours
<TheMuso> I'd have thought the current crashy state of indicators was a priority... :)
<RAOF> Ah, software :)
<bryceh> pitti, any idea what causes this warning?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/648829/
<bryceh> pitti, I thought it was the X apport hook but am seeing it for other apport hooks too
<bryceh> wait, no
<bryceh> hrm.
<pitti> bryceh: interesting, haven't seen that yet
<pitti> didrocks: does the windows+number shortcuts still work for you? they broke for me with the new compiz
<pitti> bryceh: ah, can reproduce
<bryceh> pitti, it seems to happen prior to entering add_info()
<didrocks> pitti: no, I reported the bug already
<pitti> bryceh: also happens with another dialog
<pitti> bryceh: thanks, looking
<bryceh> pitti, if I do ubuntu-bug compiz, it shows up when compiz' first dialog pops up, prior to the x hook firing off
<bryceh> however, I tried totem, firefox, linux, gedit and those all work with no warnings printed
<pitti> also happens with apport-bug foo
<pitti> strange, though; GtkMessageDialog _does_ want a GtkMessageType
<pitti> bryceh: ah, got it
<pitti> bryceh: fixed in trunk
<bryceh> pitti, great
 * bryceh posts xdiagnose 0.9 with fixed up apport hooks for X and compiz
<TheMuso> Speaking of apport, I just remembered I wanted to extend the alsa hook a little.
 * TheMuso gets a branch ready, since what he wnats to do is rather trivial.
<didrocks> mvo: good morning :)
<pitti> TheMuso: feel free to just commit it
<TheMuso> pitti: To apport trunk? I didn't even know I had access to that.
<pitti> TheMuso: lp:~ubuntu-dev/apport/apport-symptoms
<TheMuso> pitti: Its in apport proper afaik.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, I thought you meant the audio symptom
<pitti> TheMuso: you mean the one in hookutils?
<TheMuso> pitti: No, the hook that dumps card info etc.
<pitti> right, that needs a branch
<TheMuso> yeshookutils
<TheMuso> pitti: Right, I did so and made a merge proposal.
<pitti> I have an 1 h appointment now, will look at it later
<TheMuso> whoops ran lp-propose-merge incorrectly, fixing.
<TheMuso> No hurry.
<TheMuso> Its just something I have wanted to do for a while, to help with audio debugging.
<mvo> good morning didrocks
<jbicha> are we considering switching to gksu-polkit?
<pitti> hey mvo
<pitti> jbicha: we don't, but we plan to switch to pkexec
<pitti> jbicha: we have a PolicyKit patch in the pipeline for these
<didrocks> mvo: so, I'll start from the-aestetics branch for oneconf and try to bind it to the gtk3 branch, is it ok? (seems that the "all softwares" as I told you yesterday, doesn't work there with the categories)
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, that sounds good, its a lot of work-in-progress in this branch, keep that in mind, but if you add the features as isolated as possilbe it should be ok
<mvo> hey pitti
<didrocks> mvo: nice! I'll just need to see why the categories aren't working as I'll base the oneconfpane on it
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<mvo> didrocks: what exactly do you see ? i.e. any error message or what do you click?
<didrocks> mvo: no, I have the busy cursor and nothing appear (the other panes are ok though)
<didrocks> mvo: the pane itself stay grey, even no spinning draw
<didrocks> mvo: I guess it's because of ImportError: No module named mock
<mvo> didrocks: oh, indeed
<didrocks> mvo: I'm installing python-mock, what's is it for? :)
<didrocks> appart from mocking me ;)
<didrocks> I'll need to test it for my oneconf backend, looks interesting :)
<didrocks> ah now a self.appname = unicode(appname) unicode issue (probably because of è in logithèque)
<mvo> didrocks: its just there (the mock) for testing while the new banner feature is waiting for deployment
<mvo> hey seb128! you are here early
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> "early", well trying to go back to "normal hours" ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> mvo, didrocks, how are you today?
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.3.3-1ubuntu2_source.changes is on chinstrap waiting for upload to natty-proposed (fixing lp#813148)
<didrocks> seb128: I'm ok, thanks, hoping that I'll have some time to code :-)
<didrocks> and  you?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> didrocks, "time to code", ahah good one, are you new around? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, this is my first day! :-)
<seb128> didrocks, that never works, there is always somebody who needs something :p
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> getting time-pressured to have a reasonably clean "desk" before holidays :)
<pitti> TheMuso: merged, thanks!
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh argh -- mind to rebuild it again, with -v1:3.3.2-1ubuntu5 ? this will include the previous -proposed changelog
<pitti> (required SRU policy)
<pitti> Sweetshark: does that take very long? a source package build, I mean?
<didrocks> mvo: waow! fixing the unicode issue and then, it's very slick! nice work :)
<pitti> it could also be hand-crafted into the source.changes, but that's a bit fiddly
<didrocks> mvo: can you just commit that to not hate french people please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648866/ ? :)
<pitti> wow, it doesn't default to utf-8?
<didrocks> pitti: ascii strict
 * pitti usually uses str.encode() which does
<didrocks> so è isn't in it :-)
<mvo> didrocks: sure, will do
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: not compared to other LO operations. ;)
<pitti> oh, I lied -- .encode() only defaults to utf-8 in python 3 apparenlty
 * Sweetshark .oO( *puff* )
<Sweetshark> pitti: should I also do a -sa upload as 3.3.2-1ubuntu5 had none of the source used in 3.3.3?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, -sd is fine
<pitti> Sweetshark: the new origs are already in the archive
<pitti> Sweetshark: -v only includes the previous changelog, nothing else
<pitti> Sweetshark: it's mostly for getting a correct display in update-manager (all changes you'll get in -updates) plus correct bug ref parsing in the SRU reports
<Sweetshark> pitti: heh, I explicitly did a -v1:3.3.3-1ubuntu1 last time :(
<pitti> that's the default (only include the topmost changelog)
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.3.3-1ubuntu2_source.changes is on chinstrap (again) waiting for upload to natty-proposed (fixing lp#813148)
<pitti> uh, that was too much now
<pitti> goes all the way back to 1:3.3.2-1ubuntu6~ppa1
<pitti> but I'll just remove the extra bits from the sources.changes
<pitti> oh, that actually might be right
<Sweetshark> looks ok to me ...
<pitti> uploaded, thanks!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pitti, btw I pinged the yorba guys about shotwell on gtk3, they are investigating it and will reply within a week to tell if they will do it this cycle or not
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey ;-)
<robert_ancell> hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> busy
<Sweetshark> pitti: does bug 813148 now need additional SRU infos, or should we continue to use 709778?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813148 in libreoffice "libreoffice in natty-proposed has icon theme regression" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813148
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can imagine ;-) I just wanted to tell you that I like the unity greeter :p
<pitti> Sweetshark: have an appointment now, bbl
<seb128> vuntz, hey, do you plan to review that wnck patch? if not I will just upload a version with ubuntu_ namespace to the functions to oneiric if that's ok with you
<seb128> vuntz, we can go back to the upstream version the day you decide on the naming then ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, is there anything that we can do to help on lightdm? is testing trunk, or valgrinding it a bit, just to see etc useful or should we wait for stabilization a bit before doing that?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm just trying to get the 0.9.0 release out, then I'll be in a better position to say "it should be rock stable, go for it"
<robert_ancell> seb128, if you want to hunt for leaks, valgrind, or add unit tests that would all be helpful
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, great, I will let you work then ;-)
<robert_ancell> agh, lost my train of tought
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry :-(
<robert_ancell> :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I will let you work, good hacking ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: I'm having problems getting my gnome-sudoku to run
<seb128> jbicha, what does it do?
<jbicha> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/648808/
<seb128> hum
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti: ^ do you have any clue about that?
<jbicha> I thought it would be using gtk3
<seb128> seems gir ish
<seb128> jbicha, weird
<seb128> import gi
<seb128> gi.require_version("Gtk", "3.0")
<seb128> jbicha, do you have the gtk3 gir installed?
<jbicha> seb128: yes, gir1.2-gtk-3.0 and I went ahead and uninstalled the gtk2 one
<seb128> jbicha, no difference?
<jbicha> seb128: right, but Rawhide's sudoku 3.1.3 works
<seb128> hum
<seb128> jbicha, well let's see if pitti has an idea when he's back, but let's not block the update on that, we can fix it later
<seb128> especially if the issue is in the gir stack rather than gnome-games
<jbicha> seb128: building without --disable-gnuchess uses a bundled gnuchess to provide AI
<seb128> jbicha, ok, usually if you change a flag just put a rational on why in the changelog
<seb128> so it's easier for others to understand the motivation
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, I'm fine, and you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, i'm fine thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you work on at the moment?
<seb128> jbicha, hum, I didn't realize your gnuchess configure option would add a depends, would you mind reverting that for that update?
<rodrigo_> seb128, some g-c-c bugs
<seb128> jbicha, gnuchess is in universe and we better handle that change in a following update rather than block the update and dh_python2 switch to a new mir
<jbicha> seb128: oh good point about the depends
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, don't bother with the g-s-d snapshot thing, that can wait monday new tarball
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, but I'll do the release and package tomorrow, as Monday is a holiday here, so will do both tomorrow
<rodrigo_> or maybe during the weekend
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> need to run some quick errands, brb
<jbicha> seb128: pushed
<seb128> jbicha, thanks!
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's fine; I'll close this once it gets accepted into -proposed
<pitti> seb128: uh, never saw http://paste.ubuntu.com/648808/
<pitti> seb128, jbicha: no, that's the static pygtk binding
<jbicha> seb128: let me work on this a bit more before uploading then
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<rodrigo_> ugh, lp times out
<rodrigo_> is it in maintainance today?
<jbicha> ok, I can't figure it out, the only obvious reference to pygtk in the source is http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-games/tree/configure.in#n485
<seb128> jbicha, do you have a leftover .pyc on disk from the previous version that didn't get cleaned on update?
<seb128> jbicha, like in the old python dir
<seb128> since you switched to dh_python2 it changed dirs, we got bugs before where there was leftover pyc in previous packaging system dirs
<seb128> jbicha, strace it and see what pyc it loads maybe
<jbicha> seb128: ok, can't figure it out
<seb128> jbicha, did you strace it?
<seb128> jbicha, can you pastebin the strace?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> you can also try the gnome-games from https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev it uses pysupport though
<seb128> jbicha, try to strace gnome-sudoku 2>&1 | grep pyc I guess
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/648951/
<seb128> jbicha, random idea, does uninstalling python-bugbuddy makes a difference?
<jbicha> seb128, pitti: it's python-launchpad-integration that was breaking it
<seb128> oh, makes sense
<seb128> you should use the gir for it
<seb128> or it will bring the old gtk2
<seb128> jbicha, good catch ;-)
<jbicha> python-bugbuddy wasn't installed by the way but eventually digging through strace I found what was
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jbicha, btw is vinagre still broken? do you know if it is broken on other distros as well?
<jbicha> seb128: it's not broken on other distros, but I don't understand dso linking and all that
<jbicha> to know how to patch it for Ubuntu
<seb128> is there a bug open about the issue with what you figured?
<jbicha> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652531
<ubot2> Gnome bug 652531 in general "vinagre 3.1.2 - gcc warnings known to cause issues (raised to errors by Open Build Service)" [Major,Resolved: wontfix]
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> we should have a bug in launchpad about it as well to track it for oneiric
<seb128> jbicha, oh, that's the build issue
<jbicha> there's also https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653558
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653558 in general "Unable to connect to RDP or SSH" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> right, I was rather talking about that issue
<jbicha> my last vinagre upload didn't build on amd64 so that's what I thought you were referring to
<pitti> jbicha: ah, that explains it :) (sorry, was on another call)
<seb128> right, I know what the issue is for this one, it's similar to the one I fixed in the previous upload
<seb128> they need to declare their functions before using them
<seb128> which upstream claim will be fixed when they properly land the vala refactoring he's working on
<seb128> jbicha, do you update gnome-games to fix the launchpadlib thing or should I or somebody have a look to it?
<jbicha> seb128: I just disabled lpi for sudoku & pushed
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I will review what you have and probably fix the lpi thing before uploading, it should be a similar call but from the gir rather than from the static binding
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for the update!
<pitti> smspillaz, didrocks: is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-compiz (i. e. mostly the gsettings migration) actually going to happen for oneiric, or should we move to p?
<jbicha> seb128: oh, I forgot that gi works that way, but you could probably fix it faster than I could
<didrocks> pitti: it has to happen if we want the new unity plugins to be activated
<didrocks> pitti: smspillaz did some work there
<seb128> jbicha, if you want to fix it feel free but I'm fine doing it before uploading otherwise
<didrocks> and there is a pending branch waiting for review by dx
<seb128> jbicha, just tell me if I should do it or not so we don't duplicate work ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: then this should be milestoned for a3 or beta-1 at latest (which is already past FF)
<jbicha> seb128: you go ahead :-)
<pitti> didrocks: do you think that's realistic for two weeks?
<seb128> jbicha, will do, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, but it seems that dx isn't using the WI tracker
<didrocks> pitti: if it's reviewed as I reasked this morning, can be
<pitti> didrocks: set to a3 for now, thanks
<didrocks> thanks :)
<pitti> TheMuso: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-unity-a11y looks strange -- there's three real WIs for you at the top, and a bunch of "almost formatted like work items" at the bottom
<smspillaz> pitti: it's done, blocked on review
<pitti> smspillaz: cool, thanks
<didrocks> smspillaz: gord had some questions he asked you on IRC IIRC
<smspillaz> didrocks: they're not in my scrollback :(
<didrocks> smspillaz: I guess you can directly see with him :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: he needs to comment on the MR
<gord> guys i'm right here
 * gord waves
<gord> smspillaz, where do you get CompizGSettings from?
<gord> i can't build it
<didrocks> come on, it's not like you are not on the same team and you need me for binding the communication :/
<gord> didrocks, i asked like three times ;) smspillaz is just not easy to grab a hold of this week
<smspillaz> because I'm not meant to be here ;-)
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/system-config-printer/fix-787694/+merge/68656
<smspillaz> gord: lp:compiz-compizconfig-gsettings
<gord> smspillaz, erm, thats what this is a branch of isn't it? it tries to load COmpizGSettings and cmake complains "include could not find load file"
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, thanks, I will test today.
<smspillaz> gord: oh, sorry
<smspillaz> gord: there's a merge proposal to that
<smspillaz> hang on a minute
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-compizconfig-gsettings/compiz-compizconfig-gsettings.port_to_gsettings/+merge/68026
<smspillaz> gord: ^
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<gord> smspillaz, right, thats the branch i am trying to build
<gord> smspillaz, it doesn't build because of the missing load file
<smspillaz> gord: ah, dammit
<smspillaz> gord: I think you need the schema generation stuff
<smspillaz> so I'll get that for you
<smspillaz> (sorry about that, it's my screwup)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, thunderbird got hit by the broken optimizations too
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<smspillaz> gord: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.gen_gsettings_schemas
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, I have tried the patch, but the resulting .desktop file is not valid. It gives this error:
<tkamppeter> /home/till/ubuntu/system-config-printer/system-config-printer-1.3.3+20110712/debian/tmp//usr/share/applications/system-config-printer.desktop: error: value "Unity;" for key "OnlyShowIn" in group "Desktop Entry" contains an unregistered value "Unity"; values extending the format should start with "X-"
<tkamppeter> Error on file "system-config-printer.desktop": Failed to validate the created desktop file
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, it was a "desktop-file-install" command which caused this error.
<seb128> tkamppeter, that's a bug in desktop-file-install
<seb128> tkamppeter, Unity was added to the supported values in the specification but the tools didn't get updated yet
<tkamppeter> seb128, do you have a quick workaround so that I can test rodrigo_'s work?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, hmm, are you running oneiric?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, yes.
<rodrigo_> ah, what seb128 said
<seb128> tkamppeter, don't use desktop-file-install, just cp the .desktop as a workaround?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, you are doing your Oneiric development work on Natty?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, no
<seb128> tkamppeter, but you should open a bug against desktop-file-utils
<seb128> tkamppeter, we didn't nothing it before because other softwares simply cp their .desktop, they don't use desktop-file-install
<tkamppeter> seb128, I see now, the upstream Makefile uses it. Seems that I have to patch that away.
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i only just noticed your message there ;)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> just finished to eat and making some coffee to start the afternoon ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i need some coffee
<tkamppeter> seb128, rodrigo_, in my "Off button" menu there are no "System Settings" any more, how do I recover them?
<seb128> tkamppeter, run gnome-control-center from whatever you usually use to run commands
<seb128> it will be back in the ui later in the cycle maybe in the launcher
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yeah, run gnome-control-center on a terminal
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, now I have done the following:
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, I have applied the debdiff of your changes on s-c-p, but due to above-mentioned desktop-file-install problem I have commented out the OnlyShowIn=Unity; line by editing the patch.
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, this way I could build s-c-p and install it.
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, then I logged out and logged in again
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, and started g-c-c from the command line (see problem above).
<tkamppeter> Now in g-c-c there is no printing icon, neither from s-c-p nor from the GNOME printing tool.
<rodrigo_> not even the gnome one?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, yes, not even the gnome one.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, right, the gnome one has OnlyShowIn=GNOME; and you removed the OnlyShowIn, so none of them shows up, right
<rodrigo_> can you edit /usr/share/applications/system-config-printer-gnome.desktop and add the OnlyShowIn=Unity; and try again?
<jbicha> don't forget to run sudo update-desktop-database after editing a .desktop
<tkamppeter> I did so now. After simply closing and restarting g-c-c I get again now printer icon at all, even not from the GNOME tool.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, on unity I see the gnome one, I thought it was due to some missing thing from mterry's work to teach g-c-c about OnlyShowIn, so I'll ask him later
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, I have tried to log out and log in again and I have done sudo update-desktop-database now. All this does not make the s-c-p icon appear in the g-c-c/
<seb128> tkamppeter, commit the patch, it's correct, it's just non trivial to test due to the issues you are running into
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yeah, I'll talk with mterry and see what's missing for this to work
<seb128> rodrigo_, tkamppeter: likely a call the gmenu-update-...
<seb128> which is a trigger in the package
<tkamppeter> seb128, bug 814034
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814034 in desktop-file-utils "desktop-file-install rejects .desktop files with "OnlyShowIn=Unity;"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814034
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> urg
<seb128> desrt, glib iz borked
<tkamppeter> seb128, I cannot commit the patch yet as it will FTBFS due to bug 814034.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814034 in desktop-file-utils "desktop-file-install rejects .desktop files with "OnlyShowIn=Unity;"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814034
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, will get that fixed
<desrt> seb128: what did i do? :(
<seb128> desrt, dunno if it's you, 2.29.10 to 12 segfault applications on start
<desrt> seb128: i should warn you.  you are causing dconf-dump to be pushed down my todo list :)
<desrt> seb128: backtrace appreciated :)
<seb128> desrt, trying to get one, it's not easy since I can't open a web browser or anything
<seb128> let me downgrade it
<desrt> seb128: pastebinit!
<seb128> it's doing an invalid free in the unico theme engine
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> known issue.  it's a gtk bug, actually.
<desrt> the workaround is committed upstream
<seb128> hum
<desrt> (to gtk)
<seb128> great
<seb128> "great" rather
<seb128> desrt, would have been nice to let a notice of that somewhere
<seb128> so what should I do, backport the gtk patch and make glib breaks gtk << backport?
<desrt> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=7741f5a09a841c4dc93727b990defc303510ed2c
<seb128> desrt, isn't that an abi break in some way? ;-)
<desrt> i don't consider it to be
<desrt> gtk was invalidly depending on undocument behaviour
<seb128> is other code out of gtk likely to have issues?
<desrt> i doubt it
<desrt> and i've heard no reports
<desrt> even see the GTK code in question has /* FIXME: hack hack hack, replacing pspec->name to include namespace */
<desrt> they knew they were causing trouble :)
<seb128> desrt, do they both need to be updated together?
<seb128> desrt, i.e will the gtk commit create issue on glib 2.29.10?
<desrt> i don't know.
<desrt> oh.  no.  definitely not.
<desrt> actually, yes.  it will.
<desrt> sorry
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> that's a sucking situation
<desrt> ya.  that's kinda lame now that i think about it.
<seb128> I think I will just revert the glib "fix"
<seb128> it seems an abi break to me
<desrt> that's going to cause other problems with new code
<desrt> it's only an ABI break in so far as other code is doing invalid hacks to modify the memory owned by glib itself
<seb128> desrt, having a glib update making every gtk application segfault on start if you don't update gtk is going to be a real issue
<desrt> seb128: so do a lockstep upgrade to the new gtk?
<seb128> you will have an hard time assure everybody upgrade both glib and gtk together
<desrt> seb128: i'm not very happy with the updated gtk hack, to be honest
<seb128> desrt, well, that will fix it for us
<seb128> desrt, there is still going be lot of people "out there" building a new glib and going to be hit hard
<seb128> getting a "nothing start on my system with the new glib"
<desrt> yes.  that's true.
<desrt> i'm a bit sad that a note wasn't included in the NEWS at least
<desrt> i think we didn't realise it would be a problem until it was already too late
<seb128> that really sucks, you should put big warning "it's going to break your system if you don't have a GTK which has no tarball yet"
<seb128> desrt, can't you just back out the change?
<desrt> i'll see about getting a gtk release
<seb128> hum, well we can deal with that
<seb128> but I still see lot of people "out there" who will do a glib update because they need it
<seb128> not especially gtk hackers
<seb128> just glib users
<seb128> that will get bitten hard
<seb128> nobody ever stated that glib updates should be locked with gtk ones
<desrt> and nobody ever stated that gtk will never have any bugs
<seb128> well having a bug is an issue
<seb128> stopping any software to start is a bit over "having a bug"
<desrt> this code is buggy.  even after the update, it is still buggy.
<desrt> (just slightly less)
<seb128> desrt, will it break gtk2 as well?
<desrt> i hope not.  let me check.
<desrt> you're on gtk-2-24?
<seb128> desrt, well, I'm not deciding for glib but I think it's a mistake to put a version out which will break system of people not tracking unstable gtk
<seb128> desrt, yes
<seb128> desrt, I can see lot of cases where people need gio or glib and track glib updates without gtk ones
<Cimi> here I am
<desrt> seb128: you make a good point, from a pragmatic standpoint
<desrt> seb128: i think the problem is that we didn't know of the problem until after the release was already done
<seb128> desrt, it's maybe not technically an abi break but seems equivalent on the consequence
<desrt> Cimi: unico is crashing with recent glib changes
<seb128> desrt, well it's not too late to back out, it's only an unstable serie
<Cimi> desrt: nice :D
<Cimi> desrt: fix, error?
<desrt> Cimi: and we're wondering if it is due to you copy/pasting code from gtk, or if it's just via normal gtk use
<desrt> Cimi: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=7741f5a09a841c4dc93727b990defc303510ed2c
<desrt> Cimi: this is the code
<desrt> seb128: i can confirm that this evil code is not in gtk2
<seb128> ok, that's something
<seb128> it means you will only hit people on gtk3 which update glib and not gtk
<Cimi> desrt: is this code in unico? I doubt
<desrt> Cimi: okay.  good.
<desrt> so it's not a unico problem.  strictly gtk.
<seb128> which is likely still a non trivial number of users imho
<desrt> seb128: yes.  i agree.
<seb128> desrt, you create a chicken egg issue as well
<seb128> desrt, let's say you are on glib 2.28 gtk 3.0
<Cimi> desrt: I didn't copy/pasted code from gtk+, just gtkroundedbox.c (yesterday), is not in oneiric
<seb128> you need to update to glib 2.30 to build gtk 3.2
<seb128> desrt, but when you will update your glib you will break your system
<seb128> how do you build gtk3.2?
<seb128> you need to debootstrap out of the real system?
<seb128> it's ridiculous...
<Cimi> desrt: bug trace^
<Cimi> ?
<desrt> seb128: you apt-get dist-upgrade and it happens at the same time :)
<seb128> desrt, as said it's not a real issue for us but I'm thinking from a glib community perspective
<seb128> desrt, though I'm pretty sure some people do use glib trunk builds on natty and will get hit as well
<desrt> seb128: i think those that follow the unstable cycle will encounter problems...
<desrt> it's always a bumpy ride
<seb128> desrt, no, my example was a stable to stable situation
<desrt> right.  of course.
<seb128> 2.28, 3.0 combo install, GNOME 3.2 is out
<seb128> what do you do?
<desrt> i'm not sure we can avoid it, other than to backport the fix
<seb128> you start by upgrading glib so you can build gtk
<seb128> which lead to have no working box
<desrt> to the stable series
<seb128> desrt, do you really need that glib "fix"
<desrt> (after adjusting it to work with both glibs -- which should be possible)
<desrt> seb128: i don't *need* it, but it sure is nice...
<seb128> desrt, you have an issue that you can't fix without breaking abi in some way, it was never a stopper, let it buggy the way it was?
<desrt> seb128: here's my proposal: new point release on the 3.0 stable branch that addresses the issue
<desrt> it will be picked up and packaged/shipped in the usual way
<desrt> and by the time the new stable release of glib is out, most should have it
<desrt> that should solve the issue for 99% of people who would encounter it
<seb128> desrt, what issue not having that glib commit create?
<ricotz> hello, which change are you talking about?
<desrt> seb128: having the pspec name interned lets us to value-comparison on the gparamspec name from notify functions
<desrt> instead of string comparison
<desrt> it also saves a bit of memory
<desrt> it's an enhancement, strictly speaking
<desrt> but it's one that i'm already using
<ricotz> ok, i guess it is http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=706b2751166bb8590e41800d0b3c3056ba529daa
<seb128> ricotz, glib's gparamspec name property change
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<desrt> ricotz: it's not that one.
<desrt> ricotz: that's the one i did today to prevent situations like this from happening in the future
<desrt> the one that really introduced the problem is slightly older
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=d6c30e1766c975dd79e6f252d73c6c0581b64b01
<desrt> here
<ricotz> desrt, alright
<seb128> desrt, well, your call, I would value the stability over the small optimization
<seb128> desrt, but I can understand if you go the other way around
<seb128> it's just going to hit users whatever you do and I think the small win is not worth
<desrt> seb128: i'll fix the problem in all affected branches of gtk and arrange to get some new releases
<seb128> desrt, the fixed gtk versions will work on both glib < current et on current right?
<seb128> like on 2.28 and trunk
<desrt> yes.  i will ensur ethat.
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> not very good to release a gtk 3.0.x that only works with unstable glib :)
<seb128> well I still think it's a mistake but I've made my point
<seb128> we just have to agree on disagreeing there
<desrt> seb128: i think after the new gtk releases this will mostly be a bad memory
<seb128> what you will do will mitigate the effects but not void them
<desrt> that's true
<desrt> but the fact remains that this is a gtk bug
<desrt> so the fix should be with gtk
<seb128> desrt, you are sure it's not breaking qt or anything out there right?
<seb128> desrt, like not sure how they do their gtk theming integration
<desrt> seb128: only if they are using glib in an invalid way
<desrt> seb128: garnacho even realised when he wrote this code that what he was doing was wrong.  he even added a comment.
<seb128> desrt, well that's sort of my point, even if the way it was done was invalid doesn't make it less of a compatibility break to change it
<seb128> but anyway let's see, I will try backporting the gtk patch and see if anything else break
<desrt> seb128: if we tolerate abuses of our API and fear making changes because of their existence then we sort of miss the point of having a defined interface
<desrt> seb128: if you backport that patch make sure you introduce a glib dependency
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I wouldn't mind breaking a few applications, breaking gtk is a bit different ;-)
<desrt> because that patch will break on the old glib
<desrt> i will prepare one that is safe for both
<seb128> desrt, right, I will lock both together
<seb128> well I will just backport for local testing
<desrt> and release that on the stable series
<desrt> k.
<seb128> I will probably wait your updated version for the official update
<desrt> really sorry for not having NEWS about this
<seb128> desrt, I want to make sure you that doesn't break qt
<seb128> because I don't want to tight glib, gtk and qt updates together
<desrt> that will be some kind of nightmare, indeed :)
<seb128> desrt, that's ok, I did catch it before upload ;-)
<desrt> seb128: oh.  great.
<desrt> seb128: so just wait until we have the new gtk, i guess
<seb128> desrt, you might want to drop an email on the gtk-devel list or something about it though
<desrt> seb128: sure.  will do.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hey mterry
<desrt> now that i know the world didn't explode i can take some time to consider the proper fix
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, can you look into bug #814034
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814034 in desktop-file-utils "desktop-file-install rejects .desktop files with "OnlyShowIn=Unity;"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814034
<mterry> yup
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, desktop-file-install is a bit stupid, it errors out of unknown values
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: is it known/wanted that thunderbird isn't explicity set at the default mailto app?
<seb128> seems like it should warn only, but still Unity should be added to desktop-file-utils
<seb128> didrocks, I guess it needs to be changed in desktop-file-utils, maybe mterry can fix that for you while he's doing work on the source
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, it's not right now, so just checking :)
<seb128> well or just commit the change to the d-f-u so it's in the next upload
<didrocks> let's do that quickly
<didrocks> and done :)
<didrocks> mterry: you should pull if needed
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, was evolution ever set as the default in desktop-file-utils?
<mterry> didrocks, ack
<chrisccoulson> i think it just worked by virtue of being the only mail client installed
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: maybe not, but explicit is better than implicit :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<dobey> pitti: cool. is there some awesome way to do magical apport stuff for plug-ins in apps like nautilus/rbox/banshee/etc?
<desrt> seb128: we decide to use glib_check_version() to work with both old and new glib with the minimal possible amount of changes
<desrt> seb128: then we'll land the fix on the stable branch
<seb128> desrt, right, I read #gtk
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<desrt> ah.  didn't see you there :)
<seb128> desrt, enjoy lunch
<desrt> didrocks is making rice :)
<seb128> mterry, just curious but why was that deja-dup upload needed? is that likely to be an issue for other things?
<seb128> i.e do we need to rebuild other rdepends?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, s-c-p 1.3.3+20110712-0ubuntu2 (with your patch) is uploaded now.
<mterry> seb128, yes, I'll do indicator-datetime too
<mterry> seb128, do we have others?
<mterry> seb128, (just panels need to be rebuilt)
<seb128> mterry, gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> mterry, why do they need a rebuild?
<mterry> seb128, those are both working fine...
<seb128> mterry, there was no recent g-c-c update
<mterry> seb128, there was 3.1.3, which wasn't recent, but I didn't try to enter the deja-dup preferences since then
<seb128> mterry, oh ok
<mterry> seb128, it added a new virtual function to the panel class
<seb128> mterry, alright, thanks
<mterry> seb128, and there is no buffer room on the class (since it's private!  :))
<mterry> tedg, does unity or do the indicators strip their environment in any way?
<tedg> mterry, No, just what dbus gives them.  So it's the environment very early in the boot process.
<tedg> (or I guess login)
<mterry> k
<tedg> mterry, If the variable isn't set before dbus runs, it won't be seen.
<dobey> hrmm, why am i getting gpg sig error from dput when uploading to my ppa? boo.
<seb128> dobey, ignore it
<seb128> dobey, the upload likely worked
<dobey> seb128: it worked, but it's annoying because i can't pass multiple source.changes arguments with one dput call :/
<kenvandine> hey seb128, that account adding problem you had... can you try that again from a branch?
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, i added a print statement... and haven't been able to reproduce it again :/
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/gwibber/seb128
<kenvandine> and just run ./bin/gwibber-accounts
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, question for you, is libindicate-gtk on gtk3 required?
<seb128> or is that deprecated?
<seb128> we still have a wi for it
<kenvandine> seb128, i keep harassing tedg about it...
<kenvandine> we need it for tp-indicator at least
<kenvandine> to display the icon
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, is that anything in the debug line you are looking for?
<kenvandine> the account string that gets printed
<seb128> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/649144/
<seb128> kenvandine, I've mandled the numbers because I didn't know how much they can be used to do something with my account :p
<seb128> kenvandine, nothing segfaulted, it returned to the account dialog but the left list is empty
<kenvandine> those are very publically available :)
<seb128> like it didn't add any account
<kenvandine> yeah, it has an "id"
<seb128> should I try again?
<kenvandine> which means gwibber thinks you are editing an existing account
<kenvandine> no... one sec
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> echo "select * from accounts;" | sqlite3 ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<kenvandine> you might need to install sqlite3
<seb128> $ echo "select * from accounts;" | sqlite3 ~/.config/gwibber/gwibber.sqlite
<seb128> $
<kenvandine> so no accounts
<kenvandine> wtf!
<dobey> ugh it stores accounts in sqlite3? :(
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... not passwords :)
<kenvandine> dobey, how would you suggest storing them?
<dobey> i thought gnome had this amazing new thing for that :P
<kenvandine> dobey, we can't use it yet
<dobey> i was being facetious
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if you need extra debug infos
<kenvandine> seb128, did this line print more than once "account before checking is_new"
<seb128> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/649153/
<seb128> kenvandine, that's the full log
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<kenvandine> damn!.... it blows up if there is no username returned!
<seb128> kenvandine, the first time is before I entered my email and password in the webkit
<seb128> I think
<kenvandine> oh... interesting
<seb128> I saw the Couldn't find field: username on the stdout while I was typing my infos
<kenvandine> ok... that is very helpful!
<seb128> kenvandine, doh, I know!
<seb128> kenvandine, it prints it when I validate the color I selected
<seb128> kenvandine, it happens because I pick a color!
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> I didn't like the default purple ;-)
<kenvandine> it is the whole autosaving changes
<kenvandine> we need to not do that if the account is new :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well, at least it seems that you have a clue about the issue ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... easy fix :)
<seb128> \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, can you pull and try again?
<kenvandine> make sure you change the color first too :)
<seb128> don't worry ;-)
<seb128> I still don't like your default purple :p
 * kenvandine didn't choose it :)
<kenvandine> i don't either
<seb128> bah, often the webkit view switch to the password field after I type one letter
<kenvandine> that's facebook trying to be smart...
<seb128> if I was on the laptop keyboard I would blame the palms clicking but I'm on an USB keyboard
<kenvandine> they aren't :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> waouh, I got account!
<seb128> kenvandine, works, thanks!
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> thanks for finding that!
<kenvandine> seb128, note... replies are broken right now in oneiric :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yw
<seb128> kenvandine, no worry, I'm a lurker, I don't do replies :p
<kenvandine> i should have another release today :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<pedro_> is rhythmbox working for anybody?
<kenvandine> lots of changes since friday... i've been hacking on gwibber every night until like 2am for over a week...
<pedro_> hello btw
<kenvandine> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> you guys really want me to switch to the new stuffs heh?
<seb128> urg, scrolling and refresh are not working really great in that gwibber
 * kenvandine removed rb ages ago
<pedro_> first evolution got broken and now rhythmbox? :-P
<seb128> pedro_, how is it broken?
<kenvandine> seb128, what is wrong with scrolling?
<pedro_> seb128, for me at least it doesn't start
<seb128> kenvandine, first there is no orange scrollbar indicator
<kenvandine> should be...
<seb128> kenvandine, second I often get part of the screen "empty"
<seb128> like grey and not filled
<kenvandine> yeah, we know that :)
<kenvandine> i'll fix that after FF :)
<kenvandine> we try to always align a message at the top and keep the view full
<seb128> it's weird, I get also a scrollbar on the left like if there was a left bar but there is none
<kenvandine> but there are bugs
<seb128> or it's empty and small
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> ok... that is a bug too
<kenvandine> which may be fixed in trunk :)
<kenvandine> actually, not trunk
<seb128> scrolling with the overlay scrollbars by clicking on the thumb leads to the bottom post entry to flicker a bunch of time
<seb128> then it updates
<seb128> it's weird
<kenvandine> flickers?
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> like show,hide,show,hide
<kenvandine> well, that is probably related to the streams not being lined up right
<kenvandine> maximize the window
<kenvandine> is it better?
<kenvandine> basically all the streams are there, side by side... and we move between them
<seb128> that's completly broken
<kenvandine> there seems to be some calculation problems there
<kenvandine> close it and start again
<seb128> do you want a screenshot of the completly broken?
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> i've seen it
<kenvandine> i think the trigger is a post that can't be sized properly
<kenvandine> makes the stream too wide... and it doesn't recalculate it
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, it's better now
<seb128> I've the scrollbar orange indicator
<kenvandine> max thought right?
<seb128> scrolling doesn't flicker
<seb128> kenvandine, right
<kenvandine> unmax now
<kenvandine> is it still ok?
<seb128> it was
<seb128> I tried to resize but that broke it
<seb128> now I just get a grey squar
<seb128> empty gwibber
<kenvandine> ok, after the resize... close and start over?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, it's good now
<seb128> I get the orange hint and the scrolling works
<seb128> it's a bit slow but works
<kenvandine> should be very fast...
<kenvandine> but at least it's working :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I think part of the issue is because I've only 10 entries
<seb128> and trying to scroll over the end of the stream seems to screw it
<kenvandine> oh... you need more friends :)
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well that's gwibber which did fetch only 10
<kenvandine> so a small stream is something we probably don't handle well
<seb128> I've over 300 in the web ui
<seb128> I just connected to the website to see
<kenvandine> interesting...
<seb128> I've over 300 non-read ones
<kenvandine> look at the other streams
<kenvandine> like attachments
<kenvandine> those should look mostly empty
<seb128> they do ;-)
<kenvandine> but you have plenty of them?
<seb128> no
<kenvandine> the metadata for those weren't all in the model
<seb128> images and video are empty
<seb128> there are a few links
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> kenvandine, well don't bother, I will wait for the new version and see how it works
<kenvandine> well a new version won't fetch more data
<kenvandine> it could just be because you just added the account
<kenvandine> facebook limits how many entries get downloaded
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> so over time it will get more data
<seb128> I will try again a bit later and let you know how it does
<seb128> it handles not very well too short steams
<seb128> the scrolling goes over the list easily and bugs in different ways
<kenvandine> yeah, i expected that
<kenvandine> that's the kind of thing i'll work on after FF :)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's weird, the first entry is one of you which is empty
<kenvandine> yeah... :)
<kenvandine> i was working on replies... and posted an empty message :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> it didn't get your picture either
<seb128> but he got dholbach's and barry's ones
<kenvandine> you'll get them cached over time... neil is adding async loading of those
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, anyway I got my account working well done
<kenvandine> same for thumbnails of images
<seb128> I will see how it behaves over time when I get a bit more datas fetched in
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, thank you!
<seb128> desrt, the "change fileselector on a stable update" will let make it fun for distro to figure if they want to bring the "stable update" in or not, especially for those who have a "no ui change" rule for stable updates
<desrt> seb128: #gtk+ please
<mvo> tremolux: awsome news on the startup time improvements for the direct deb open case \o/
<seb128> desrt, that was a side comment, I'm not sure we will win a lot from a discussion there especially if federico is not there
<tremolux> mvo: :)
<desrt> seb128: it's a good point.
<desrt> i'm quite scared to make this release, to be honest
<seb128> desrt, I can raise it when federico is around if you want
<desrt> seb128: i was already planning to hold off on the release until i could talk to him
<tremolux> mvo: makes a difference for sure!
<seb128> desrt, but I know that Debian or Ubuntu would not take an update changing the ui this way, especially that the new ui didn't even get testing in an unstable tarball yet
<desrt> seb128: meanwhile you could do a lot of people a favour to take my most recent patch as a vendor fix on your existing gtk package...
<seb128> desrt, yeah, that's what I was thinking to do
<mvo> tremolux: yeah, really good. time for a new release :P
<seb128> desrt, you should probably drop an email on the distributors list about it
<tremolux> mvo: sounds good  :)
<desrt> seb128: i was planning to wait until after the release for that but maybe i will do it now
<seb128> desrt, well I'm sure some distro will go for the "backport the commit rather than take a new fileselector" way
<desrt> indeed
<mvo> seb128: out of curiosity, why a new fileselector? what does it do?
<mvo> what does it look like?
<seb128> mvo, https://live.gnome.org/DocumentCentricGnome
<seb128> mvo, https://live.gnome.org/DocumentCentricGnome/Help%20the%20user%20choose%20a%20place%20to%20put%20a%20new%20file
<seb128> mvo, http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-2011-07.html#01 in fact
<seb128> it has screenshots
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> thats interessting
<dobey> eww
<dobey> isn't that what gnome has now?
<mvo> I had the same feeling and opened up gedit to test
<seb128> dobey, mvo: I really dislike the current oneiric way
<seb128> it default to the previous folder rather than the current one
<dobey> seb128: that depends on the app
<seb128> which means that usually I get my fileselector open in the dir of what I was packaging before and not what I'm working on next
<seb128> well in gedit at least
<dobey> right, i think gedit remembers the last one
<seb128> I usually want to open things when I'm working
<dobey> i don't use gedit :)
<dobey> emacs ftw
<dobey> and i don't understand how those are "dcoument centric" at all
<dobey> they're "file location centric"
<jibel> seb128, didrocks, I confirm the link between the leak in compiz  and the video driver
<seb128> jibel, no leak on intel?
<jibel> I switched from an nvidia to intel card on the same system and the leak is /only/ ~6MB/hour against 40 to 50MB with nvidia
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> jibel: nvidia blob driver isn't it?
<jibel> didrocks, yes
<seb128> njpatel, ^
<seb128> well pitti was having issues on intel though
<pitti> seb128: with the memleak?
<jibel> 6MB is close to what I see on an inactive system
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> I don't actually see it growing
<pitti> I just thought that 700 MB was inordinately large
<ronoc> mvo, hey
<ronoc> mvo, when i call simulate on a valid transaction shouldn't i then see a properties changed callback
<ronoc> maybe its my callback signature
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> lol, my daughter has stuck a Qt sticker on her high-chair
<chrisccoulson> she must have raided my laptop bag
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, heh, my nieces have their bikes full of ubuntu stickers :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<desrt> seb128: dconf dump/load on master now
<desrt> using the same keyfile format as /etc/dconf/db/
<seb128> desrt, you should stay in Lyon, seems it fits you well, having a productive week ;-)
<desrt> seb128: breaking lots of things :D
<chrisccoulson> breaking things is fun
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, qt!? what's wrong with you :p
<rodrigo_> desrt, in lyon? I thought you were in paris?
<desrt> rodrigo_: i'm an international man of mystery.  you have to keep up!
 * desrt has paris, toronto and berlin on the list for the next couple of weeks
<desrt> and montreal very briefly, i think
<rodrigo_> desrt, :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: congrats to the new Qt maintainer!
<cyphermox> desrt: ping me when you're in montreal if you want to go for a beer or something
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i'll tell her. she'll be overjoyed!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I guess she designated you as it's in your house!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<desrt> cyphermox: i'm just passing through YUL :)
<cyphermox> ah ;)
<cyphermox> offer still stands for anyone visiting montreal anyway
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, my son loves the green Qt towel i got at desktop summit
<didrocks> you can both maintain it :)
<desrt> kenvandine: the one that leaves green fuzz all over everything it comes in contact with?
<didrocks> no need to fight!!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<kenvandine> desrt, it doesn't anymore
<cyphermox> desrt: back to working on the parallel ipv4/ipv6 committing of IPs; we got some feedback from dcbw and it mostly all works; just missing something broken for stateless dhcpv6
<didrocks> desrt: well, you are in green right now :-)
<kenvandine> it did though... made a mess of the washer... but he kept using it
<chrisccoulson> is this the sort of stuff i miss out on by not going to the desktop summit?
<chrisccoulson> no green towels for me :(
<desrt> didrocks: only because you were
<cyphermox> it's nice to see connections establish in <5 seconds instead of > 35
<didrocks> oh wait! :)
<desrt> cyphermox: most would agree :)
<seb128> didrocks, just curious but why a Breaks on unity-common rather than a versionned depends?
<seb128> didrocks, usually depends create less upgrade and apt resolver issues
<didrocks> seb128: will change that for next time, I was tired, indeed a dep will be better, staging the change
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for notifying :)
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> didrocks, are those wanted?
<seb128> -  const string PREFIX = "/usr";
<seb128> +  const string PREFIX = "/usr/local";
<seb128> didrocks, in the config.vala
<seb128> didrocks, just asking because I crossed them while looking the Breaks and that looked weird
<seb128> not sure if that's a static config or will be picked up at build by a configure option or something
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> seb128: it's taking the real one on rebuild IIRC
<seb128> didrocks, excellent ;-)
<chrisccoulson> w00t - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/expose-main-pref/+merge/68722
<chrisccoulson> i need french translation though ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and everything else)
<seb128> great
<seb128> kenvandine, gwibber is being weird still
<kenvandine> seb128, wait for the next upload and see if it is still weird
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, it has count in the indicator not matching what is the ui
<seb128> is "in" the ui
<seb128> but yeah, will try the next version
<kenvandine> the count in the indicator is since the last time you clicked it
<seb128> well it says "10" and I just started it and I've like 3 new posts since I closed it
<jbicha> kenvandine: gwibber doesn't use gtk2 any more right?
<kenvandine> jbicha, the gwibber client doesn't
<kenvandine> gwibber-accounts still does
<kenvandine> i might try to port that with gi
<kenvandine> but keep it python for now
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> would be nice ;-)
<kenvandine> i would like to make it use gtk.application
<seb128> should be easy enough for the account dialog
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so to get rid of the wnck dep, i am going to take a swing at that
<jbicha> ok, because the libgwibber-gtk2 confused me :-)
<kenvandine> soname...
<kenvandine> we have lots of packages like that
<seb128> libindicate-gtk2...
<seb128> wait that's still gtk2 :p
<jbicha> you mean version 2 of libgwibber, not the gtk2 version?
<kenvandine> seb128, that reminds me... i've merged libgwibber into the gwibber source... so we don't need the libgwibber source package anymore
<seb128> ok, great
<kenvandine> seb128, and there was a bug filed that libgwibber FTBS
<seb128> there is a ftbfs bug, recycle it to a "please drop the source"
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> and assign to who?
<jbicha> that's confusing
<kenvandine> jbicha, i know... we have lots of packages like that
<seb128> kenvandine, subscribe archive-admin
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> ubuntu-archive I mean
<seb128> kenvandine, how come you merged it back? (just curious)
<kenvandine> it never was
<kenvandine> it is far easier to develop in the same tree
<seb128> oh ok
<kenvandine> and gwibber depends so tightly on it now
<seb128> I though it was gwibber code splitted in a lib at first
<seb128> yeah, makes sense to keep them in sync in the same source
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> are the ubuntuone packages not part of the ~ubuntu-desktop upload privileges domain?
<dobey> i guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Components is outdated
<BigWhale> Ok, who broke my Launcher and Menu panel? :>
 * BigWhale bursts into tears.
<BigWhale> Uhm...
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~$ setsid unity
<BigWhale> bigwhale@thefish:~$ execvp: No such file or directory
<BigWhale> Am I doing something wrong? :/
<chrisccoulson> tedg, are you the best person to review indicator-messages merge requests?
<chrisccoulson> i assigned you as reviewer for https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/indicator-messages/dont-hardcode-evolution/+merge/68741, but i'm not sure how busy you are ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, best looking, does that work?
<chrisccoulson> tedg, yeah, i'm using it here now
<chrisccoulson> it's nice to have the Mail entry pointing to Thunderbird :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I'm planning on going through merge requests today, but I've gotten waylayed on some HR stuff :-/
<chrisccoulson> tedg, sure, no problem
<bryceh> so RAOF, I knew toilets drained backwards when flushed in Australia, but didn't realize waterfalls also went the opposite direction down there.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14217256
<RAOF> bryceh: Oh!  You've discoverered our secret anti-gravity water research, then? :)
<bryceh> apparently!
<RAOF> Man, that's totally awesome!
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone
<jasoncwarner_> anyone know why I can't load unity3d this morning? getting pushed to 2d after an update. Also, my nvidia driver seemed to get removed without me knowing...which might have something to do with it, but I can't tell yet ;)
<broder> what causes apport-gtk to popup when apport writes out a report file? it seems like something must be monitoring /var/crash, but whatever it is doesn't seem to be in apport-gtk itself...
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Good morning!  I strongly suspect your two issues are the same - Didier was complaining about nvidia not being built against the -5 kernel yesterday, too.
<jasoncwarner_> thank, RAOF...am I then in a 'wait until nvidia builds against the right kernel' scenario?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: I've not investigated why nvidia isn't building against the right kernel.  Once it does Unity3d will probably work for you again, though.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: alright. if you find anything, i'd be interested to know when I can use it agian! :)
<jbicha> bug 814346
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814346 in xorg "xorg-common depends on xdiagnose which pulls in all of gtk3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814346
<bryceh> jbicha, hmm good point I hadn't considered kubuntu
<bryceh> jbicha, alright we'll move xdiagnose down to ubuntu-desktop so it doesn't pull gtk into kubuntu
<jbicha> bryceh: cool, it was mentiond in #ubuntu+1 so I just helped it along
<jbicha> bryceh: 1 guy on the forums was upset that Ubuntu was forcing him to install apport
<jbicha> apport-gtk looks to be only a recommends on ubuntu-desktop so perhaps xdiagnose should be too
<RAOF> jbicha: apport-gtk, or just apport?
<RAOF> Because I think it's unreasonable to complain that apport is installed.
<RAOF> (And will be even more unreasonable when we get a crash database)
<jbicha> RAOF: I agree that apport is very useful, however he does have a point that this is a change to force it
<jbicha> recommends does the same thing, right?
<RAOF> Yes, but with some very important corner-cases.
<jbicha> well it doesn't matter too much to me either way, I just thought I'd bring up the extreme-minority
<jbicha> viewpoint :-)
<RAOF> I'm frankly surprised that apport isn't a dependency of *-desktop already ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-22
<bryceh> done
<jbicha> bryceh: xdiagnose is still a recommends so wouldn't it still be pulled in automatically?
<bryceh> jbicha, it was a recommends previously.  We moved it to depends because it wasn't getting pulled in for people.  Bug 814346 said to revert that change which is what I've done.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814346 in xorg "xorg-common depends on xdiagnose which pulls in all of gtk3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814346
<jbicha> oh ok
<bryceh> I'm assuming it's not a problem, since we had it as recommends for a quite a while before this
<jbicha> I don't run pure kubuntu so I don't know
<TheMuso> bryceh: Did you add xdiagnose to the actual seeds, or just to ubuntu-meta?
<bryceh> TheMuso, just to ubuntu-meta
<bryceh> TheMuso, how do you add it to the seeds?
<TheMuso> bryceh: Right, it needs to be done at the seed level, otherwise that change will be lost next time the meta is updated.
<bryceh> TheMuso, ok, would you be willing to make that change?  I've not dealt with the seeds before
<TheMuso> bryceh: You need to branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric and add the package to the desktop file in that branch. If it needs to be a recommends, you need to surround the package name in brackets.
<TheMuso> bryceh: Sure. I'll make the change, and you can branch the branch I referred to above and see what I did.
<TheMuso> bryceh: So is it a recommends of ubuntu-desktop, or a depends?
<bryceh> TheMuso, I believe it should be a depends.  We want it always to be installed
<TheMuso> bryceh: Ok then.
<TheMuso> bryceh: Ok, now if you branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric and look at the last revision, it should show you how a package gets added to the desktop seed. If you wanted to make it a recommends instead of a depends, you enclose it in brackets.
<TheMuso> And now, once your ubuntu-meta upload is published, we will upload a new revision of ubuntu-meta, which uses an update script to automate the updating of the metapackages.
<TheMuso> RAOF: You may be interested in this too should you ever need to add something to the seeds, that is if you haven't done so already.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure I've touched the seeds before :)
<bryceh> TheMuso, cool thanks
<TheMuso> bryceh: np
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok, just making sure.
<jasoncwarner_> hey bryceh and RAOF, why would I be getting on 2d right now instead of 3d? shouldn't nouveau be able to handle 3d? did something change recently?
<jasoncwarner_> I had been running nouveau for a while and switched to nvidia earlier this week
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, are you sure it is falling back to 2d?  are you using the unity-greeter?
<kenvandine> it seems to default to the top session, not the last one
<kenvandine> so if i forget to click it, i get unity-2d :)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, a common reason for getting 2d instead of 3d is a problem with glx libraries
<jasoncwarner_> I'm using unity-greeter, but I am explictly choosing my session...I choose 'ubuntu' and I get 2d
<jasoncwarner_> when I choose 'gnome', I get a message 'can't load session 'gnome'"
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, did you file a bug report on this yet?  If not please do so, so we can see the logs and see what's going on
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, if you want to diagnose yourself, here's what I'd look at...
<bryceh> check glxinfo to see if you're booting with software rendering
<bryceh> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the glx libraries are loading, and if not see if there's an error message
<bryceh> check dmesg to make sure the kernel modules are getting loaded properly
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I looked at the nvidia-graphics-drivers package and there hasn't been an update to it recently
<bryceh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers shows 3 weeks since last change
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, so next look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what updated.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, I've also looked through the bug tracker for other recent reports of nvidia problems but didn't spot one...
<bryceh> so if you could file a bug report on this one it'd be a big help; even if it ends up not being an X issue, I'd still like to take a look.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: reporting now...I dont' see anything obvious in logs, but i'm also not hte best person to look at 'em.
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: FYI - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/814384
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814384 in xorg "Unity won't load, nvidia won't install" [Undecided,New]
<bryceh> thanks, looking
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, what error message do you get when you try installing nvidia?
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Fun!  You've got the nvidia glx installed, breaking nouveau, but the nvidia kernel module isn't built for your current kernel.  But is for -5
<jasoncwarner_> one sec...rebooting...will get in a minute
<RAOF> bryceh: Didn't we attach dkms.log to these bug reports previously?
<bryceh> RAOF, DpkgLog.txt
<bryceh> RAOF, I'm examining it now :-)
<RAOF> No - the *dkms* log.  Which might explain why nvidia isn't built for the -6 kernel.
<bryceh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649621/
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: "sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<jasoncwarner_> and then, in the log files...(one more sec)
<bryceh> RAOF, sorry (old man eyes) yeah it's at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75721742/DpkgLog.txt
<RAOF> Someone's playing with gtk themes ;)
<bryceh> dah nevermind
<RAOF> :D
<bryceh> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/75721741/DkmsStatus.txt
<bryceh> there
<RAOF> dpkg and dkms are too similar :)
<bryceh> there should be another dkms log file hmm
<RAOF> bryceh: Yeah, that's the status.  But dkms also writes a log file.
<bryceh> if it's not attached I'd guess it's not present
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: jockey log
<jasoncwarner_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/649625/
<RAOF> That's kinda annoying :)
<bryceh> /var/lib/dkms/*/*/build/make.log
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, do you have any make.log files under /var/lib/dkms?
<bryceh> ooh jason found one bug at least
<bryceh> 2011-07-22 11:35:15,160 DEBUG: Could not instantiate Handler subclass __builtin__.NvidiaDriverBase from name NvidiaDriverBase
<bryceh> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bryceh>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/jockey/detection.py", line 957, in get_handlers
<bryceh>     inst = obj(backend)
<bryceh> TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given)
<bryceh> ah, and here's the second:
<bryceh> 2011-07-22 11:35:30,856 DEBUG: NVidia(nvidia_current).enabled(): target_alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf current_alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf other target alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf other current alt /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf
<bryceh> 2011-07-22 11:35:30,856 DEBUG: KMH enabled: False
<bryceh> 2011-07-22 11:35:34,096 WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_current failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current
<bryceh> well, that says the nvidia kernel module isn't installed but doesn't say why
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: no make.log fikes in /var/log/dkms, but I do have an 'nvidiaa-current' directory under there if that means anything
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, it looks like the issue is that the nvidia kernel module didn't build.
<bryceh> likely because something changed with the -6 kernel
<bryceh> but we need a nvidia build log to know why it's not building
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: I guess that is one problem, but another question I have is why isn't nouveau allowing me to run 3d when it was earlier this week?
<bryceh> right, and that's the second problem (or third, counting the jockey bug mentioned above)
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: :) so many problems!
<RAOF> Well, for the boot in your logs the reason why nouveau wasn't allowing you to run 3d was that you had nvidia-current installed (but not usable) :)
<bryceh> The Xorg.0.log shows this:  (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<bryceh> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<bryceh> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<bryceh> (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<bryceh> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<bryceh> (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<bryceh> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: should I just remove nvidia for now and revert to nouveau?
<bryceh> is X trying to load nvidia even though the kernel module is broken?
<bryceh> yep
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Yes.  It's not possible for nouveau to work while nvidia is installed.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, yeah nouveau isn't loading because nvidia's still installed
<jasoncwarner_> so just sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current would suffice?
<RAOF> bryceh: X can't know the kernel module is broken until the nvidia DDX has failed to load ;)
<bryceh> [     5.438] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: Yup, that'd do it.
<bryceh> RAOF, right and by then it's too late
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: doing it...will reboot in a minute
<RAOF> bryceh: Well, not quite.  It falls back to nouveau quite happily.  *But* because the alternatives are set for nvidia it's loading nvidia's libglx, which only works with the nvidia driver.
<bryceh> actually... is it too late?  Couldn't X just note the missing kernel module and try harder?
<bryceh> ah, right the alternatives.  dah
<RAOF> This is why Jason gets a display *at all* :)
<bryceh> so... next question is why is there no make.log
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF / bryceh : removing nvidia like that gets me back in to 3d..thank you!
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, could you re-try installing nvidia once more and see if a make.log file gets generated?
<jasoncwarner_> yeah...give me a few minutes...talking to ted
<bryceh> grabbing tea... bbiab
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: FYI...I just did a reinstall of nvidia and it worked...weirdly
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, ok
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, a lot of these kinds of nvidia loading bugs get resolved by uninstalling and reinstalling
<bryceh> it forces it to rebuild against the new kernel.  In theory it should be doing that automatically already.
<jasoncwarner_> yo, bryceh and RAOF ... kernel question...i can't remember if we said anywhere if we were shooting for 3.0 in oneiric? I saw Linus just pushed 3.0
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, yes
<jasoncwarner_> easy enough ;)
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, the kernel team's policy in oneiric is basically to follow upstream and ship what is stable, which in this case will be 3.0.x
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: ok, very cool...thanks.
<RAOF> Unless 3.1 comes out remarkably quickly :)
<TheMuso> Which I doubt, we are still in the rc stage.
<humphreybc> TheMuso: Not as of 45 minutes ago :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/linux-kernel-3-0-released/
<TheMuso> humphreybc: Oh thanks for that, seems the latest linux kernel versions RSS from kernel.org is not yet updated.
<humphreybc> =)
<computer_> hi! I'm using 11.04. In the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home even though the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up anyone know why his started and how to fix?
<RAOF> You'd be seeing bug #744929
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744929 in gnome-keyring "After auto-login, prompted to unlock keyring multiple times" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744929
<pitti> Good morning
<computer_> thanks <ubot2>
<pitti> well, it needs to ask you at least once
<pitti> if you see the question several times, that'd be above bug
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Looking forward to the weekend :)
<RAOF> Also frustrated at how bad my writing has become.  There was once a time when I could have whipped up an EGL packaging howto in an hour or so, and been happy with it.
<pitti> RAOF: writing C/Python has now become better than writing English? :-)
<RAOF> Pretty much :(
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! my CD build script is making progress
<didrocks> nice :)
 * didrocks scratches his head to make a conditional qmake include for armel…
<didrocks> seems you can only specify unix/win/mac
<pitti> ah, only platform, not architecture?
<pitti> didrocks: could you perhaps add an armel check into the include file itself?
<pitti> so that it's basically an empty file on !armel?
<didrocks> pitti: it's a whole plugin subdirectory that needs to be ignored on armel
<pitti> ah :(
<didrocks> another way is to apply a patch to the upstream qmake file only for armel…
<didrocks> which I don't really like
<ejat> hi .. didrocks
<ejat> is this true : http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?p=451706#post451706
<didrocks> ejat: not sure what "uniform location" means
<RAOF> didrocks: IIUC that's got to do with GLSL uniforms.
<RAOF> Which are… things.
<didrocks> oh, that would be a vertex question for jay then :)
 * RAOF would need to look up glsl spec to accurately describe them.
<ejat> thats a thing .. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/screenshot20110719at115.png/
<ejat> is it bcoz of the unity .. and if i try to login .. to normal desktop with effect .. its flickering ..
<ejat> before this it doesnt happend like that
<didrocks> ejat: before what? last release?
<didrocks> which version is installed?
<ejat> unity:
<ejat>   Installed: 3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty1
<ejat>   Candidate: 3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty1
<ejat> compiz:
<ejat>   Installed: 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2
<ejat>   Candidate: 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2
<ejat> how to debug / trace
<desrt> didrocks: good morning
<desrt> ara: good morning
<ara> morning desrt
<pitti> hey ara, how are you?
<pitti> desrt: heya
<desrt> pitti: hihi :)
<ara> hey pitti, didrocks :)
<desrt> ara: he's ignoring us
<desrt> he has his makefiles
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> ;)
<didrocks> hey ara :)
<ejat> didrocks : or is there a way to reset/restore unity environment
<didrocks> ejat: I think for this gl stuff, it's better to directly see with our opengl master, jaytaoko on #ayatana (freenode)
<didrocks> ejat: he's on US time though
<ejat> owh .. its related to ayatana ?
<ejat> owh .. thanks . ill try to check with the master ..
<didrocks> ejat: #ayatana are were the unity devs are :)
<ejat> owh really .. didnt notice about it .. ok ill check with them .. thanks … btw .. will compiz 0.9.5 will backported to natty ?
<didrocks> ejat: no, there are too many changes to backport it
<didrocks> and yw :)
<ejat> yw?
<didrocks> ejat: you're welcome
<ejat> ow sorry
<ejat> :)
<didrocks> pitti: are you aware of a debian/<package_name>.install.linux ? I can't find any hack in debian/rules and no documentation?
<didrocks> ejat: no worry :)
<pitti> didrocks: never heard about that one
<pitti> didrocks: it's not done on e. g. debian/kfreebsd?
<didrocks> pitti: no I see nothing like that in the debian/ directory
<desrt> mvo: word.
<mvo> desrt: good morning! the only word I can currently say is "a cup of tea, fast^Wplease"
<mvo> (ok, that was more than one word)
<desrt> and many more outside of the quotes
<mvo> heh :)
<desrt> you should switch to coffee for the mornings.  works faster. :)
<pitti> hey mvo
<mvo> maybe, but you know what they say about old dogs and new tricks
<mvo> hey pitti
 * desrt woke up this morning to didrocks saying 'coffee is ready in the kitchen'.  score.
<pitti> desrt: four words: coffe baah! tea yummy!
<mvo> desrt: woah! didrocks \o/
<desrt> srsly.
<pitti> desrt: ... a treat you never get at home? :-(
<didrocks> achievement \o/
<didrocks> hey mvo ;)
<desrt> pitti: often i get it at home as well, actually
<mvo> good morning didrocks
<RAOF> didrocks: Check out man debhelper.
<RAOF> didrocks: dh_install will look for <package_name>.install.$ARCH, <package_name>.install.$OS, <package_name>.install, and pick the first one that matches.
<didrocks> oh, in DEBHELPER CONFIG FILES
<didrocks> I just looked an man dh_install
<didrocks> RAOF: exactly what I wanted! excellent ;)
<didrocks> thanks a lot!
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi?
<seb128> très bien ;-)
<seb128> it's friday apparently
<seb128> didrocks, can I upgrade my unity? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: seems some people on the french forum dared to do so, and it seems to even work! :-)
<seb128> \o/
<RAOF> Ah, I see ctrl-tab works now!
<didrocks> indeed :-)
<didrocks> seb128: so, you read it like me, RAOF told it's working for him. So if it fails, it will be entirely his fault, isn't it? :)
<seb128> indeed
<RAOF> And this is on my troublesome sandybridge laptop.  It can't possibly fail to work for you! :)
<seb128> the issue is that he will declare it's end of week and just ignore us :p
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, test-proof hw! :-)
<didrocks> hum, right…
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure we've previously established that X is perfect.  Any bugs which may appear to be in X should actually be referred to the kernel team :P
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, and every glitches in your keyboard or your screen is because you don't take enough care of your computer and should clean it more :-)
<seb128> I'm glad we have dx
<seb128> before their time people were just blaming all the desktop bugs on gtk :p
<RAOF> didrocks: Or possibly bake it again :)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, more than true! :-)
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, it's a nice diversion ;-)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are? is your desk clean yet? ;-)
<pitti> I'm still blaming GNOME, not DX, for making it so excruciatingly difficult to restore my keybinding shortcuts now
<dpm> morning pitti. I was looking at the natty langpacks on the server last night, to build and test the Catalan one as you asked me, but I wasn't sure what the best way would be. Build all langpacks on the server without uploading them and then test the -ca ones locally? or just fetch the sources for the -ca ones and build and test them locally? What do you do in these cases when you're testing langpacks?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> seb128: getting there :) 16 mails in my ubuntu folder to go, and ubuntu-defaults-image builder is working now (writing manpage now)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i thought everyone blames firefox for their problems :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 does ;)
<seb128> I do blame firefox!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<pitti> dpm: I just rsync the source directories for the language I'm interested in, and build/install them locally on my desktop
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm great thanks
<seb128> need some coffee though ;-)
<dpm> ok, thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: but seriously, there is no way at all to set up keybindings any more?
<seb128> pitti, ccsm
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> for switching desktops, opening terminals, sending a window to the background, and all the other useful things
<pitti> seb128: didn't find it in ccsm
<pitti> the only place where I found it at all (and which works) is gconf-editor now
<seb128> it's in the same categories that the number of ws
<didrocks> pitti: you have [general] and [gnome compat]
<seb128> the tab before
<pitti> seb128: gnome compat doesn't have useful stuff
<RAOF> TheMuso: Say I had a Dell 6420 here in front of me, and I found that almost the entire dynamic range of the volume control is covered by 0%~5%, would ubuntu-bug grab all the information that you needed straight up?
<pitti> seb128: ah, the general tab has the focus stuff
<pitti> seb128: erm, I mean the windowo handling stuff
<pitti> seb128: but I didn't find focus-follows-mouse
<seb128> pitti, viewport switched has the go to ws ones
<pitti> that only was in gconf
<seb128> you need to track options yeah
<pitti> seb128: and switching to desktop like ctrl+alt+2 for ws2 isn't there either
<seb128> it's in viewport switcher
<seb128> yeah, annoying to go through
<didrocks> "go to specific viewport" tab
<pitti> aah
<seb128> I recommend doing a script that restore your standard gconf keys
<seb128> if you often unity --reset
<didrocks> (and soon gsettings ;))
<pitti> I just did unity --reset yesterday
<pitti> not often, just yesterday
<pitti> I thought everything crashed around me, but turned out that it was "just" Qt going mad when opening calibre
<dpm> pitti, and another question: I've been working with skaet to gather a set of contacts to test the localized images, and I've created this page for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout - I've tried to anticipate the questions the people creating and testing the images will have. There are some things that are still not clear to me and I was wondering if you or cjwatson could give me a hand. For example: (roughly) what will
<pitti> in my debian sid chroot, calibre works fine, so I'm using that now
<dpm>  the workflow be to create a localized ISO?
<pitti> dpm: I'm just starting to write documentation how to build  localized images
<pitti> currently typing the manpage for the scripts, and later I'll also write a wiki page about the process
<dpm> pitti, oh, excellent. So basically, someone creating an ISO will have to install the scripts, run them, obtain the ISO and upload it somewhere, I guess?
<pitti> dpm: right
<pitti> dpm: well, and do the actual customizatinos to the configuration files of the defaults package
<dpm> pitti, ah, I see. So will there be a defaults package for every language, or a master one with all of the configurations?
<pitti> dpm: there will be an ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn in Ubuntu, as this is the one we'll "officially" build ourselves
<pitti> dpm: others, like the French loco's, can/should stay in a PPA for now
<dpm> pitti, oh, so a requirement for each team wanting to build a localized ISO will be for them to provide their own defaults package
<pitti> dpm: correct
<pitti> dpm: we have a script ubuntu-defaults-template which will create a package for you, with commented out examples and documentation in comments, etc.
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> plus the manpages
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<dpm> great, thanks pitti. And just to make sure, the installer (d-i + ubiquity) will remain translated in any case, right? I.e. we're not removing their translations from the main ISO, so that people not aware of the LoCo versions can still do the installation process in their language as usual
<pitti> dpm: right
<dpm> cool, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: for the default applications at a system level, there is two solutions: either diverting /usr/share/applications/defaults.list or ship an additional file in /etc/xdg/. There is no way AFAIK to do that at the admin level (/etc) yet and so, I'll have to run that to the freedesktop ML
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, I don't understand -- so additional file in /etc/xdg will work, or not?
<pitti> didrocks: but diverting defaults.list seems ok for now
<didrocks> pitti: it won't for now, it will need to be discussed in freedesktop. I think there is still a value for admins though
<didrocks> but ok, will divert for now
<pitti> right
<pitti> didrocks: I just finished typing the manpage, and my last image build test is about to finish
<pitti> didrocks: I was going to upload 0.9 after that, but can wait a bit if you want to commit this first
<didrocks> pitti: excellent! I'll need to go to the train station soon, should take an hour, but then, I'll work on that, depends if you want do to an early release
<pitti> didrocks: I guess I'll just upload it then; feel free to do a 0.10 then
<pitti> didrocks: we aren't short on version numbers, after all :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh :-)
<dpm> pitti, what's the name of the script to do the actual localized image build?
<pitti> dpm: ubuntu-defaults-image
<dpm> great, thanks
<pitti> dpm: in the ubuntu-defaults-builder package (not in oneiric yet, but will be in an hour)
<dpm> pitti, sounds good, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, support for a hook/chroot script exists and works now, so you can do the additional mangling ther
<pitti> e
<didrocks> pitti: oh, excellent, yeah, I'll certainly use that
<pitti> didrocks: I don't have a hook/image script yet (for mangling the iso parts outside of the squashfs chroot), but adding that should be easy
<pitti> uploaded 0.9
<pitti> in other news, thanks compiz or unity for finally fixing the "blurry text in panel" bug
<RAOF> ?
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> RAOF: reading a window title or menu or indicator title now doesn't make my eyes bleed any more
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe I'm an outlier with my Hinting:none ways.
<didrocks> pitti: what do you think about renaming unity/ directory in the template to defaults/ and have defaults/default-application.txt and defaults/launchers.txt ?
<pitti> it now has a rather 1980-style black/white "engraved" effect, but this now looks deliberate (and thus fixable)
<pitti> didrocks: I'd use desktop/default-applications.txt
<pitti> didrocks: and keep unity/, as the launchers are really unity specific; they don't apply to shell or gnome-panel
<seb128> the new switcher looks nice ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's do that then. (I was thinking desktop would only be for .desktop files but ok :))
<desrt> seb128: think i could get a one-time postinst 'killall dconf-service'?
<RAOF> How do you switch to a window, rather than an application, with the new switcher, though?
<seb128> you don't yet
<didrocks> RAOF: not possible
<RAOF> Which is why it's hidden away under ctrl-tab, I take it? ☺
<seb128> desrt, we could do that in the postinst, the service would respawn and the session keep working right?
<desrt> correct.
<didrocks> RAOF: that and the fact that you can't easily transitionate people to a new plugin
<desrt> it's fine as long as there is no write in progress at the time
<desrt> which is likely
<seb128> desrt, what happens if we don't restart the service?
<desrt> it's not really critical to be honest -- i'll think about it more
<desrt> seb128: the dconf you ship now doesn't support storing maybe types in the database
<RAOF> didrocks: Boo.  Incidentally, I like “transitionate”.  It's got a nice sound to it ;)
<desrt> due to dbus limitations
<didrocks> RAOF: heh
<desrt> i added a workaround on the client and service side to support this
<seb128> desrt, what we usually do is teach to the service to do whatever is needed, like reloading, on sighup and send a sighup
<desrt> but the updated client library doesn't make any difference unless the service is also restarted
<desrt> the upshot is that you will have strange values appear in the dconf database...
<seb128> desrt, that avoid catching it at the wrong time while it's doing something
<desrt> not corrupt -- just strange.  GSettings will correctly ignore them.
<RAOF> didrocks: Generally in English we'd use ‘transition’ as a verb, but ‘transitionate’ sounds much cooler!
<desrt> seb128: ya. was just saying this to didrocks
<desrt> it's actually an impossible problem with dbus
<desrt> services cannot safely exit without the possibility of a race
<desrt> old old old bug
<seb128> right, argument for years with debian as well
<seb128> "
<didrocks> RAOF: time to update the english dict :)
<seb128> restart the dbus service on dbus package update
<desrt> oh.  that's an even older bug
<desrt> i remember talking about that in the basement of a hotel in montreal :)
<desrt> this is a different bug
<seb128> ok
<desrt> there is no way for a dbus service to safely release a name and process any remaining incoming requests for that name without risking a new copy of the service being activated and processing new requests at the same time
<seb128> well anyway if you do an update where the service should be restarted please state it in the NEWS
<desrt> so you have a choice: risk the concurrency, or risk lost messages
<desrt> seb128: sure.
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, you didn't do the evo-couchdb splitting we talked about, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<seb128> rodrigo_, new gsd today? ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, probably
<dpm> didrocks, seb128, if you know anyone who'd like to volunteer for creating and testing the French image, do you think you could ask them to add themselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout ?
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the glib email
<didrocks> dpm: I'll do it as I was already in charge of our hackish respin :)
<dpm> didrocks, excellent, thanks ;)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, not yet
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, ok, I'll do it then
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, cool, thanks!
<desrt> seb128: no prob.
<seb128> mvo, dunno if that's you or gtk3 which fixed it by now typing names in the update-manager list works just great without having the cursor jumping backward \o/
<desrt> seb128: nothing you didn't already know.  more for the benefits of the others, i guess
<seb128> desrt, indeed
<seb128> desrt, oh, and stop rolling new glib tarballs before I've time to properly test the previous ones :p
<desrt> seb128: :)
<desrt> seb128: it was necessary, actually
<desrt> you can never upload .12
<desrt> because the gtk that doesn't crash with it already depends on .14 :)
<seb128> well i did backport the commit to gtk yesterday
<desrt> ah
<desrt> okay then :)
<dpm> would anyone else be up for creating and testing the localized ISO for their language? Just add yourselves to the table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout !
<seb128> desrt, btw I dropped the eventfd revert and the build failed after 3 hours on amd64 again
<desrt> damnit
<desrt> and i guess it didn't apply cleanly anymore
<seb128> desrt, blocked in some of the gdbus tests
<seb128> desrt, I didn't try, you asked me to drop it
<seb128> let me check
<desrt> i'm fairly sure it will break against gcancellable
<desrt> it's probably reasonably easy for you to make it apply again
<desrt> but if not i can do it on the train
<seb128> desrt, indeed, one hunks failing, but should be easy to update
<seb128> desrt, I will try to upload .14 to the ppa without the revert still to have another build round just to see how often it blocks still
<desrt> seb128: i'd prefer you didn't do that, in fact
<desrt> well, actually, PPA is not so bad
<seb128> desrt, why?
<desrt> just don't release the eventfd stuff into the distro
<seb128> ok
<desrt> because if it builds, it will only be by chance
<desrt> and then everything will be fucked up again
<desrt> i'm going to need to get a hardy VM with a pbuilder to trace the problem
<desrt> don't expect that to happen before next week
<desrt> until then, just carry the patch
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> gonna go catch a train now.  laters.
<seb128> desrt, see you
<didrocks> ensuring the canadian is not lost to catch his train, bbiab :)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - when thunderbird adds folders with the new messages to the message menu, should they appear before or after the shortcut entries (ie, compose/contacts)? or does it not matter?
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently fixing a bug where it gets them all mixed up, and wondering where the entries should actually go
<mpt> chrisccoulson, spec suggests application item, then shortcut items, then message sources (e.g. folders)
<mpt> but I see it's unclear
<chrisccoulson> mpt - ok, i can make it do that
<chrisccoulson> they currently end up before and after the shortcut entries
<mpt> thanks chrisccoulson. I tweaked the spec to make it clearer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu?action=diff&rev2=78&rev1=77
<mpt> The "Evolution" section in the wireframe also shows that order
<chrisccoulson> mpt - thanks
<chrisccoulson> mpt - ok, this seems to fix it - https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/indicator-messages/fix-menu-ordering/+merge/68811
<didrocks> rebooting, brb
<pitti> hm, Alt+F10 not working any more, is that a bug or feature?
<pitti> ah, seems it only stopped working for un-maximizing; that works with alt+f5 now
<pitti> (if only I could tell, the title bar menu is gone)
<didrocks> njpatel: not sure about that one, didn't see any commit which was willing doing that AFAIK ^
<pitti> it could also have been a custom setting of mine, not sure
<pitti> (which went away with unity --reset)
<njpatel> weird
<njpatel> F10 isn't working either
<njpatel> wtf
<pitti> it just seems to be in my muscle memory to maximize and unmaximize with Alt-F10
<pitti> njpatel: that might be the same problem as with the Win+Number shortcut?
<njpatel> pitti, I think so
<pitti> curiously Windows alone works to trigger the dash, just not Win+something
<didrocks> so compiz, not unity if so
<njpatel> alt+f1 and alt+f2 work fine
<pitti> yes, it stopped working before yesterday's compiz update
<seb128> wth, middle click on launcher icons stopped working :-(
<seb128> can't open a second firefox on another workspace?
<njpatel> pitti, didrocks if I change "show first menu" to Ctrl+Alt+F, then it works, but none of the F-keys work alone from what I can tell
<njpatel> seb128, yes, we're going through an event sub-system change at the moment, bear with us, will be fixed for next week's release promise
<pitti> ah, so "known"
<pitti> njpatel: that's ok, as long as it's (sort of) expected breakage
<pitti> thanks
<njpatel> pitti, okay, did some tests
<njpatel> pitti, didrocks Alt+F10 works for me for maximising
<njpatel> but F10 alone doens't work to show menu
<pitti> njpatel: yes, but not for unmaximizing again
<pitti> confirming F10 bug
<njpatel> right, not for unmaximising
<didrocks> indeed
<njpatel> oh, and now f10 works :S
<njpatel> wtf
<pitti> that worked until yesterday; it could be that this was a custom setting of mine
<njpatel> huh ,that's werid
<njpatel> weird*
<njpatel> didrocks, pitti can you confirm: a window that has global menu support: F10 woks, but a window that doesn't (say CCSM): it doens't work?
<didrocks> njpatel: indeed, you seem to be right
<pitti> njpatel: empathy has global menu support, doesn't it? F10 doesn't work there
<pitti> confirm that it doesn't work in ccsm
<pitti> doesn't work in firefox or empathy either, though
<njpatel> pitti, works for me in empathy
<ronoc> mvo: ping
<ronoc> mvo: transaction role that corresponds to 'an upgrade/update in progress' == 'role-upgrade-system' ?
<mvo> hello ronoc
<ronoc> hey, mvo
<mvo> ronoc: hold on a second, that is the one, there is another one
<ronoc> cool
<chrisccoulson> oh, i can't make the dash go fullscreen now
<chrisccoulson> is that known?
<mvo> ronoc: role-commit-packages
<ronoc> mvo, perfect thanks, also what software were you referring to you in your email about needed a certain version before ican start querying restart required state
<mvo> ronoc: ups, sorry. the package is ubuntu-system-service
<mvo> ronoc: just add it to the recommends or depends of your package :)
<ronoc> mvo, I will do
<mvo> ronoc: but its uploaded in oneirirc, so it should be fine for most people
<ronoc> mvo, should have a release out today with the beginnings of the apt communication. I use my own transaction with upgradeSystem call at start up and when I see an ActiveTransactionChanged signal to determine the state of the upgrade system
<mvo> ronoc: sounds good, so the python dbus stuff I send you helped with getting that?
<seb128> ronoc, what are you doing with package management?
<ronoc> mvo, definitely just needed to rewrite the callback in C
<ronoc> seb128, for the new session indicator, needs to be smarter around upgrades/updates
<seb128> ronoc, oh ok, nice ;-)
<ronoc> mvo, thanks for the help
<mvo> yw
<ronoc> seb128, hopefully :~|
<seb128> njpatel, can I add the "you should fix the indicator-session user switching menu" to the next week list? ;-)
<ronoc> seb128, thats fixed
<seb128> njpatel, I want my guest session back!
<seb128> ronoc, where?
<ronoc> seb128, i will release it today
<seb128> ronoc, didn't you say it was an unity bug? I have the new unity
<ronoc> i need to merge in njpatel's branch later before i merge
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> njpatel, ronoc: thanks ;-)
<ronoc> i just want to get more apt progress updates into the menu before releasing
<njpatel> seb128, see, we do fix bugs!
<seb128> hum, alt-f2 is broken in some cases as well
<seb128> like you can't click on icons
<njpatel> seb128, yep, there is something funky with keybindings right now
<seb128> ronoc, yeah, no hurry
<seb128> njpatel, well in this case it's "hit a key and delete the char you typed"
<seb128> njpatel, it leads to "can't click on any of the history icons"
<seb128> njpatel, is it worth opening bugs or will the issue just be solved because they are known anyway?
<njpatel> seb128, known
<njpatel> event stuff, if it's not fixed by next week then feel free to open a bug
<seb128> ok
<seb128> njpatel, were the count emblem on the launcher supposed to be moved to the top right corner?
<njpatel> seb128, yep
<seb128> ok ;-)
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> UpdateManager.py", line 1157, in initCache
<miber45> hello
<seb128>      dialog.vbox.set_spacing(6)
<seb128>  AttributeError: 'MessageDialog' object has no attribute 'vbox'
<seb128> mvo, do you know if that's known?
<seb128> hey miber45
<miber45> is it the right place to ask a question about screen resolution with ubuntu natty?
<mvo> seb128: yeah, the incredible mterry fixed it already :)
<seb128> mvo, ok, seems it's bug #813778
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813778 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with AttributeError in initCache(): 'MessageDialog' object has no attribute 'vbox'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813778
<mvo> seb128: are you using the lastest version?
<seb128> mvo, closing the bug
<seb128> mvo, no, I didn't update for 2 days
<seb128> mvo, updating now ;-)
<chrisccoulson> miber45, the correct place for support is #ubuntu. this channel is for developers, but feel free to hang around
<sivang> hi all
<seb128> bah, I give such dialogs several times a day
<miber45> ok thanks
<seb128> "GConf error: Configuration server couldn't be contacted: D-BUS error: Method "Set" with signature "s(ib)" on interface "org.gnome.GConf.Database" doesn't exist"
<sivang> so, the latest version of Unity as received in 11.04 latest update is in one word: excellent and breath taking.
<sivang> can it be that the resolution improves as well? new drivers for intel accl. hw?
<sivang> and it is better than Mac in several orders of magnitutde
<sivang> also quite amazing how it suits at the same time, both mouse interface and touch interface on my ideapad
<sivang> e.g. no change required (since mouse cursor movements are interpreted as gestures anyways)
<sivang> and firefox became faster than chrome, so since 11.04 last update, I stopped using chrome :)
 * sivang notices this is FF5
 * sivang thanks the desktop team and bows.
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, the window close button in the panel on my secondary monitor doesn't work (it opens the dash on the primary monitor rather than closing the window on the secondary)
<chrisccoulson> do you know about that already?
<chrisccoulson> or should i report a bug?
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, yep, we know about it
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, will fix for next week
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, cool, thanks
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<didrocks> pitti: when you get a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-defaults-builder/add_default_applications/+merge/68829 (please, bear with my perl)
<ronoc> mvo: ping
<mvo> ronoc: pong
<ronoc> mvo, i dont see transaction finished signal  being sent ?
<ronoc> I get the propertyChanged signal but not the transaction finished
<mvo> ronoc: thats ok, its just running in Simulate() mode
<mvo> ronoc: or do you mean that when a real upgrade is running you don't get it?
<ronoc> mvo, well I use simulate mode to determine the state of the system all the time
<ronoc> i suppose i should not do that ?
<mvo> ronoc: no sure, what do you mean with "all the time"?
<ronoc> mvo, when i get the activetransactions changed signal, I kick start an upgradesystem which then gives me my own transaction on which i then call simulate
<ronoc> I suppose I need to use the id given in the activetransactions changed signal to see how that 'real' transaction is doing
<mvo> ronoc: right, just ignore the simluation one
<ronoc> mvo, ok simulation then just for start up to see if we have updates ?
<dobey> pitti, seb128: is there a list of all the packages covered by upload privs for ~ubuntu-desktop membership?
<pitti> didrocks: looking
<pitti> dobey: yes, there is
<pitti> edit_acl.py -S oneiric -P ubuntu-desktop query -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649949/
<dobey> pitti: i found a components page on the wiki, but it didn't seem to be up to date
<pitti> dobey: edit_acl.py is in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, i don't see some things in that pastebin that should probably be there
<seb128> dobey, like?
<dobey> seb128: ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, ubuntuone-client
<dobey> seb128: and bindwood and configglue
<seb128> dobey, the list is incomplete indeed, we usually fix it when we hit issues
<seb128> well when I say "we" it's people who have desktop set only upload rights
<seb128> but I guess we don't do a lot of u1 uploads so nobody hit those
<dobey> right
<seb128> can easily be fixed though ;-)
<seb128> somebody needs to drop an email to cjwatson with a list of things that need to be added to the set
<dobey> i was looking for a list to see what all u1 stuff was there, for when i apply for ~ubuntu-desktop :)
<seb128> well it could make sense to do an u1 set
<seb128> nessita or you would probably easily be accepted for an u1 set
<seb128> not sure for desktop since you don't do a lot of desktop updates out of u1
<dobey> i guess. i was going to apply for motu too, but that doesn't help with our stuff that is in main, really
<seb128> you already have ppu for ubuntuone-client right?
<dobey> yeah
<seb128> you could request some extra source to be added but I think in practice it would make sense to have an u1 set
<dobey> i don't disagree with that
<dobey> what's the bset way to get a new set created?
<seb128> pitti, ^ is that a tb thing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why did you add an about:blank line to the "new window" firefox,unity command?
<seb128> it does "firefox -new-window about:blank"
<seb128> the about:blank part is annoying :p
<davmor2> seb128: I see liferea on that list but it doesn't seem to be installed, although I'm just running updates to double check
<seb128> what list?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure if there's a reason for that
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, still no gwibber love with the new version :-(
<pitti> didrocks: MP updated, there's some small things to fix, but looks good otherwise!
<kenvandine> seb128, still acting weird?
<davmor2> seb128: ignore me mis-read the purpose of the list it's the acl not what the desktop meta pulls in my bag
<kenvandine> seb128, can you describe the behavior more?
<pitti> dobey, seb128: yes, creation of a new package set starts with mailing TB
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, for one thing the indicator-message count is to 79 and if I open gwibber I will get like 3 new entries in the list
<dobey> davmor2: right, it's a list of privs, not a list of stuff on the CD :)
<seb128> ups
<dobey> pitti: ok. did you see my question re: apport yesterday?
<seb128> wrong focus
<kenvandine> seb128, i
<seb128> kenvandine, so count is wrong, then I still get the flicker behaviour
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look into the message count thing
<seb128> kenvandine, I will make you a screencast
<pitti> dobey: I don't think I did
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/932 ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, how does it get the count? is there any way I can query that count manually for debug purpose?
<davmor2> dobey: yeah I just saw the ubuntu-desktop query bit not the acl bit at the beginning :)
<pitti> dobey: I got several X crashes yesterday, probably it was caught by that then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<dobey> pitti: was wondering if there's a way to do apport magic for plug-ins. like if nautilus crashes, will it go through all the installed plug-ins and run their apport collection script as well?
<kenvandine> seb128, not really... it determines the number of new rows inserted in the db
<didrocks> pitti: looking :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I never noticed because usually I middle click but the unity guys broke that
<kenvandine> for specific streams
<kenvandine> then adds them to the previous count
<pitti> dobey: yes, that's a matter of writing a nautilus package hook
<kenvandine> and focusing the stream in the client should 0 that count
<seb128> kenvandine, well is that number a "items since you opened the ui" then or, or a "history count"?
<kenvandine> "unseen"
<seb128> ok, so that's wrong
<kenvandine> since you last focused the stream
<seb128> or does it count all the "love that" and replies as items?
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, so i have to add special stuff to my apport script?
<kenvandine> seb128, the "love that" would be included
<dobey> pitti: is there a good example somewhere? :)
<kenvandine> and actually for facebook, replies would too
<kenvandine> since those aren't separate
<seb128> kenvandine, that could explain part of the count but that still seems high
<kenvandine> and i could probably make that smarter
<kenvandine> facebook kind of skews the logic
<kenvandine> since they update the original post and set a new timestamp
<pitti> dobey: you need to figure out which other package you want to collect data for, and call apport.hookutils.attach_related_packages(report, [pkg1, pkg2, ...])
<pitti> dobey: /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ has some examples for this function
<dobey> ok
<seif> didrocks, around
<seif> since today i cant log into oneirick anymore
<seif> i had to install kubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, http://ubuntuone.com/p/15p4/
<kenvandine> seb128, interesting... it's like it can't decide if it should show or hide the last tile
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_ has the opposite problem, it never quites fills up the view
<davmor2> kenvandine: that is the issue I see too there are normally a couple of tiles missing to fill up the whole page until you scroll
<seif> didrocks, how do i enable the unity-greeter per default
<seif> ?
<didrocks> pitti: new proposal pushed and tests still run, thanks for the hint on next <tag>. I was looking for a "next 2" (like continue 2 in python), but didn't find anything :)
<didrocks> seif: hey
<kenvandine> seb128, so the flicker starts when you begin to scroll right?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so do you want bug report about any of the issues (count, flicker, empty bottom)?
<didrocks> seif: ok, first not logging, is there the greeter not showing?
<didrocks> or you end on a blank session?
<seb128> kenvandine, it does flicker when I click on the page down thumb
<seif> the greeter shows
<kenvandine> seb128, let me try scrolling that way...
<seif> but as soon as i click a user it goes away and comes back and asks me to pick a user
<seb128> kenvandine, it does flicker a few times and then scroll and stop flickering
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> i reproduced
<kenvandine> davmor2, is that one of the bugs you filed?
<didrocks> seif: the crasher is known
<davmor2> kenvandine: indeed
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<didrocks> seif: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf for choosing the greeter
<kenvandine> seb128, i always scroll with my wheel... it looks like moving one tile at a time goes a little nuts
<kenvandine> seb128, file the other 2 bugs please
<seif> didrocks, so i should stay with kdm
<seif> ?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> seif, didrocks: what is not working on the login?
<kenvandine> seb128, what's weird is keyboard nav doesn't do it
<seif> insertin gpassword
<seif> as soon as i choose a user
<seif> it restarts
<seif> in that case the gdm
<seb128> kenvandine, well I usually scroll with the wheel as well, I just tried the scrollbar thing because I had issues with the wheel at first when the list was almost empty
<seb128> seif, do you use a protected user directory?
<seif> seb128, yes sir
<seif> but it work with kdm
<seb128> seif, ok, known bug, you can click on "other" and type your username and then password
<seif> seb128, ok will try
<seb128> seif, it has an issue with protected user dirs, it tries to read the .dmrc for the user you select and hit a bug
<seb128> seif, others should workaround it
<seb128> it's easier than changing the greeter
<seif> seb128, ok cool
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, so the source_nautilus.py there would need to do the add_related_packages() thing, and that call would result in the source_$package.py being run for each package, right?
<seif> seb128, what is the path to the unity-greeter
<seif> ?
<pitti> dobey: that's the idea, yes
<seb128> seif, dpkg -L unity-greeter
<seb128> if you have it installed
<seif> i do
<dobey> pitti: ok, it doesn't look like nautilus is doing that in natty at least. was that added in oneiric?
<seb128> dobey, doing what?
<seb128> desrt, wb
<dobey> seb128: attach_related_packages() for all the installed extensions
<seif> seb128, and how do i set unity-greeter for lightdm
<dobey> although the pydoc suggests it doesn't run the hooks
<dobey> "In the future, this might also run their hooks."
<seb128> dobey, it never did, we just reassign using report.add_package_info
<desrt> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> desrt, question for you
<desrt> seb128: very long lunch break
<seb128> desrt, rather than reverting the eventfb patches, would force the eventfd to 0 in the configure.ac work?
<seb128> eventfd
<desrt> seb128: it's possible.
<desrt> seb128: but i think the problem actually lies with the fallback case
<seb128> desrt, looking at the ifdef in the code it seems it would to me
<desrt> since we can't get an eventfd on the builders, the fallback code runs
<desrt> seb128: it's quite possible.  give it a shot.
<seb128> desrt, well I did upload with it force to off and it built, but that's one build on one arch so it might just be luck
<seb128> I'm waiting for i386 to build
<seb128> the ppa builders are a bit busy today
<desrt> should have had pitti do the upload :)
<desrt> seb128: if it works, it's another helpful hint
<seb128> well he can bump the score of other people upload if asked ;-)
<seb128> desrt, it seems to work
<dobey> seb128: pitti was just suggesting it did
<seb128> desrt, I will keep you updated
<seb128> dobey, well I'm telling you it didn't, I wrote that hook, it just use report.add_package_info() to reassign
<seb128> well not sure if report.add_package_info() is supposed to get you the infos for the package you reassign to
<seb128> but that's the call we use
<dobey> seb128: it doesn't even do that
<dobey>     report['RelatedPackageVersions'] = package_versions(*packages)
<seb128> what?
<seb128> nautilus?
<dobey> no, attach_related_packages()
<seb128> oh ok
<dobey> i know what nautilus does
<dobey> it just does the same thing, by looping over the .so files in the libdir and getting what packages own those files, and their versions, and attaching them in an attachment :)
<dobey> it doesn't reassign anything
<pitti> didrocks: thanks! three more small fixes, then this is gold
<didrocks> pitti: looking :)
<pitti> meh, v4l-utils FTBFSed again, can't just drop the build dep
<seb128> dobey, that's not true, calling report.add_package_info() leads to the bug to be filed against the package specified in that call
<pitti> worked locally because I have ia32-libs installed
<pitti> we need to actually drop lib32v4l* stuff, drop the dependency from ia32-libs, and add the i386 deb there
<seb128> dobey, that's why we did it, to stop receiving nautilus bug when it was segfaulting in the u1 code :p
 * pitti leaves that for someone else to worry about, though; out of time
<dobey> seb128: well, that only happens if there is a stack trace, and it has that info, it seems. :)
<seb128> dobey, right, which in practice work most of the time
<seb128> dobey, it just need to have the filename, not the symbols
<seb128> which in practice is always right if you dump is valid
<seb128> your
<seb128> it doesn't even rely on the retracer
<seif> seb128, did not work
<seif> when i choose others it also restart
<dobey> well, it could still be wrong, since it stops at the first occurance. but ok
<seif> lightdm does not even start
<seb128> seif, ol, weird
<seb128> dobey, well in practice I've not seen cases where it was wrong
<seb128> dobey, which is "good enough" for me over several cycles we had the hack
<dobey> well, we don't crash it any more, so it's all good :)
<seb128> ;-)
<dobey> my brain is lost now in the apport code though. i can't tell if that is running the report for the package passed in add_package_info()
<pitti> argh, no rodrigo any more
<Kaleo> desrt: I am testing the list support in dconf-qt
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know what's left for bug 787694? the control-center task is still open
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787694 in ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk "GNOME 3 System Settings: Provide stub icons for launching Ubuntu specific capplets" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787694
<Kaleo> desrt: I just tried and got a crash, I am now doing a quick debug
<pitti> seb128: argh, ignore me
<seb128> pitti, ok ;-)
<pitti> seb128: u1-control-panel != g-control-center
<pitti> TGIF/holiday etc.
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, we might just need to make a release of u1-control-panel for that
<pitti> dobey: yes, that's fine; I wrote that into my status now
<didrocks> pitti: oh interesting, it seems that lintian is looking at debian/copyright Maintainer field to tell that I'm trying to do an NMU :)
<pitti> so that's by and large "done"
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, it always complains about that one; just ignore it
<dobey> pitti: yeah, rodrigo's fix for it is in our trunk already, i remember reviewing it :)(
<desrt> Kaleo: cheers.
<desrt> Kaleo: i never tested it :)
<dobey> err just the ) there
<Kaleo> desrt: darn
<didrocks> pitti: ok, then fixed (enhanced as well some description) and uploaded! Thanks for the review and for exercising my rusty perl :)
<pitti> heh, ain't it fun
<didrocks> yeah, I always enjoy it, I was trying to convince desrt as well :-)
<cjohnston> o/
<kenvandine> mvo, shouldn't update-manager handle removing something when needed?
<cjohnston> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649995/
<kenvandine> dist-upgrade is holding back updates for cjohnston because indicator-me needs to be removed
<kenvandine> dist-upgrade wants to do the right thing
<seb128> kenvandine, you probably indicator-session to conflicts,replaces,provides it for easier update
<seb128> upgrades rather
<seb128> kenvandine, that would tell the resolver that indicator-session is providing the feature rather than breaking it
<kenvandine> ah... so add a provides
<seb128> kenvandine, c,r,p is a special combo in some way, I though you should use them together
<seb128> but get mvo to confirm to be sure
<kenvandine> i added a replaces and breaks
<Kaleo> desrt: ok, I fixed it
<desrt> Kaleo: great :)
<desrt> Kaleo: i knew you'd be able to do it faster :)
<Kaleo> desrt: tssss
<kenvandine> mvo, ^^ ping me when you can
<Kaleo> desrt: lazy!
<desrt> Kaleo: i hate c++ :)
<desrt> and i had no way to test the patch
<desrt> i tried to make didrocks do it, but he was lazy too :)
<Kaleo> desrt: lacking computers :)
<Kaleo> desrt: so I am not so strong in GLib things
<Kaleo> desrt: I think I spotted a leak but not sure
<desrt> Kaleo: i'm sure the GLib part of the patch is right.  now you fix the Qt part :)
<Kaleo> desrt: I add the fix for that to my patch
<Kaleo> desrt: you used a g_variant_iter_next without freeing the variable
<desrt> Kaleo: do you see "&s"?
<Kaleo> desrt: yeah, what does it mean?
<desrt> it means that you don't have to free it :)
<desrt> you get a pointer directly to the serialised data
<desrt> so there's no copy, and no free
<Kaleo> oki
<Kaleo> cool
<dobey> kenvandine: i think you need the Conflicts/Replaces to have update-manager remove it
<Kaleo> desrt: so the bug I think is that it's lacking the & before the str
<Kaleo> desrt: with the & it does not crash anymore :)
<Kaleo> desrt: that makes sense?
<desrt> it's quite possible.
<desrt> let me look
<desrt> oh yes.  indeed.
<desrt> how embarassing
<desrt> that mistake was copy/pasted
<desrt> so you have to fix it in both spots
<Kaleo> desrt: I suppose it's the same issue in both places
<Kaleo> desrt: don't you want to just do that upstream?
<desrt> Kaleo: oh.  indeed.
<Kaleo> :)
<desrt> if the patch is fine after the & then i'll modify and push
<Kaleo> desrt: the patch is fine for reading lists
<Kaleo> desrt: let me try writing
<desrt> good.  that will test change notification as a side effect, as well
<desrt> since that's a different code path
<desrt> need to make a QVariant for that case
<Kaleo> desrt: change notification for list is supported?
<Kaleo> desrt: (I don't need it but it's a great to have)
<desrt> Kaleo: yes.  it's just the same as for any other value
<Kaleo> desrt: yeah, but I mean, if the content of the list changes, that is for example if an item is removed
<desrt> Kaleo: you just get told "the key has a new value"
<desrt> not that an item was removed or added
<Kaleo> desrt: right
<Kaleo> desrt: I have some errors when writing:
<Kaleo> unity-2d-launcher: [CRITICAL] GLib: g_variant_builder_add_value: assertion `is_valid_builder (builder)' failed
<Kaleo> unity-2d-launcher: [CRITICAL] GLib: g_variant_builder_end: assertion `is_valid_builder (builder)' failed
<desrt> looks like i missed part of the patch
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping
<kenvandine> seb128, i fixed that segfault when accounts are added in the new gwibber
<didrocks> m4n1sh: hey
<m4n1sh> didrocks: since RainCT is now available
<desrt> Kaleo: i see the problem.  missing line.
<m4n1sh> didrocks: just wanted to know is there any chance of fixing that raptor issue before feature freeze
<Kaleo> desrt:             g_variant_builder_init(&builder, G_VARIANT_TYPE_ARRAY);
<desrt> Kaleo: ya.  exactly.
<Kaleo> desrt: and then it works :)
<desrt> that will fix it
<seb128> kenvandine, the one when picking a color for which I got you debug infos yesterday?
<desrt> Kaleo: cool.  pushing upstream.
<Kaleo> desrt: ok then, patch is good to go!
<desrt> thanks for doing my dirty work :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: you can do your magic! :)
<Kaleo> desrt: you owe me a (belgian) beer
<didrocks> m4n1sh: would be nice to really fix it, I saw RainCT commented on it, if you fix it now, there is enough time for the next zg release to go in of course :)
<kenvandine> seb128, no... the one you hadn't reproduced :)
<didrocks> desrt: pushing everything to trunk?
<desrt> didrocks: already done
<kenvandine> or maybe you had... segfault one though
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I somewhat though it was the same bug :p
<didrocks> Kaleo: excellent, will make a release as soon as desrt…
<m4n1sh> didrocks: afaik there is an upstream release to raptor, the changes can be backported
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, doing now then :)
<kenvandine> mildly related
<seb128> kenvandine, that the one you fixed yesterday, since I didn't get the segfault since you fixed the account adding
<Kaleo> didrocks: fantastic, I will push that into u2d's ppa right after you
<kenvandine> it got the updated signal for an account that didn't exist which triggered the crash
<seb128> kenvandine, but great! ;-)
<Kaleo> didrocks: and then we can start merging u2d migration branches
<m4n1sh> didrocks: I am interested in this because I want zeitgeist-datasources in oneiric archive. only after zeitgeist fixes, then datasources can work properly
<didrocks> m4n1sh: if RainCT is pushing it on Debian, it will be even easier :)
<m4n1sh> didrocks: datasources need to brought in oneiric via Ubuntu NEW, getting is via Debian is a pain
<didrocks> Kaleo: indeed
<didrocks> Kaleo: dconf-qt needs to go in main first
<didrocks> m4n1sh: I meant, for zg
<m4n1sh> (1) less time left (2) debian unstable moves too fast
<seb128> didrocks, m4n1sh: the raptor bug got fixed upstream I think, somebody needs to backport their fix I guess
<Kaleo> didrocks: well, merging the branches does not depend on that; pushing the new release of u2d into Ubuntu does
<m4n1sh> seb128: yes, I was hoping RainCT would fix it as he knows the internals
<didrocks> seb128: they did a release apparently from what m4n1sh said, so better to keep in sync
<Kaleo> didrocks: (which we will do on Monday?)
<didrocks> Kaleo: indeed
<m4n1sh> didrocks: seb128 : Does it make sense to include the new released raptor version in archives?
<m4n1sh> instead of backporting?
<seb128> m4n1sh, I don't know enough about raptor to say
<didrocks> m4n1sh: ? I was thinking the fix was in zg rather?
<seb128> dunno what is in the new version
<m4n1sh> didrocks: no, if raptor gets fixed, zeitgeist would build fine
<m4n1sh> and work fine
<m4n1sh> that is what RainCT said
<seb128> we either need somebody who knows raptor to do the update
<m4n1sh> I only saw comments from RainCT and kamstrup
<didrocks> m4n1sh: so, maybe better to let him checking that?
<m4n1sh> seb128: doko
<seb128> or to backport the fix (easier for somebody who doesn't want to break raptor or deciding on updating it)
<m4n1sh> doko handles raptor AFAIK
<seb128> m4n1sh, ok, ping doko I guess then ;-)
<m4n1sh> i cant find him too
<seb128> he might be away to debconf
<seb128> m4n1sh, try writing him an email?
<didrocks> as he's the one pushing for raptor2 and who made the change in zg build-dep, waiting on him makes more sense
<m4n1sh> as we all know didrocks is the man for anything related to zeitgeist
<m4n1sh> so I pinged him
<didrocks> m4n1sh: zg yeah, not raptor, I just merged the change which was already done :)
<seb128> well I would backport the upstream fix and let doko decide on a new version
<didrocks> and fix the components which were crashing because of zg
<didrocks> but doko decided to take the new version for a build-dep
<didrocks> better him to check that
<m4n1sh> I wanted to get datasources included in archives
<Kaleo> didrocks: did you have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dconf_migration_super_key/+merge/67971 ?
<m4n1sh> but without a working zeitgeist it is tough to know if the datasources packages is working fine
<m4n1sh> s/is/are
<didrocks> Kaleo: the tab is already opened
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> m4n1sh, can't you backport the raptor fix and test if it works?
<seb128> m4n1sh, didrocks or I can sponsor a fix backport if it works
<m4n1sh> seb128: I need to try. Never done anything like that
<seb128> hum
<seb128> m4n1sh, do you have a vcs url or something to the upstream fix?
<seif> guys
<seif> the crash in zeitgeist that was being reported is not a zeitgeist problem
<seif> but rather a rdflib problem
<seif> that got fixed upstream
<seif> if this is rolled out then we have no real issues
<m4n1sh> seif: well all I know about this is what I saw RainCT doing
<m4n1sh> seb128: didrocks this is the bug report
<m4n1sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/807076
<seb128> seif, right, we are discussing how that will be rolled out, backport of the fix or update
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 807076 in zeitgeist "raptor2 not supported" [High,In progress]
<seb128> seif, is that the fix? https://github.com/dajobe/raptor/commit/37c5abe588d1ad63dc600cd9b9fd4d362f973a23
<m4n1sh> this is the upstream bug
<m4n1sh> http://bugs.librdf.org/mantis/view.php?id=451
<didrocks> seb128: seems there is 3 commits
<seb128> didrocks, the other ones seems tests though?
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, but the testsuite is runned at build-time IIRC (long time I didn't touch it)
<mvo> *grumpf* compiz freezing *grumpf*
<seb128> didrocks, I would recommend assigning that bug to doko and rolling back zg to raptor instead of raptor2 until raptor2 is fixed
<seb128> didrocks, he clearly didn't test is change
<seb128> his
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> didrocks, the comments on the bug suggest backporting the fix will be annoying since it requires running autogen and some files needed are not in the tarball
<didrocks> Kaleo: the debian/control relaxed build-dep you did is wrong, but not very important right now
<mvo> kenvandine: sorry, I got a hard freeze, what did you ask earlier?
<didrocks> Kaleo: I guess you did it because the natty version was earlier? (that's why I added a ~ at the end, so that you can take it in your ppa and append ~natty1 to the oneiric version)
<kenvandine> mvo, to get update-manager to remove something on update, does it need a conflicts, replaces and provides?
<kenvandine> mvo, dist-upgrade is wanting to do the right thing for removing indicator-me, but update-manager is holding it back
<kenvandine> i used a breaks and replaces
<mvo> kenvandine: update-manager will never remove, it will only ask about partial upgrades when it needs to remove something. so if apt-get is doing the right thing, then u-m should as well :) i.e. it should ask about a partial upgrade and then remove
<kenvandine> ah.. so the user should do the partial upgrade
<mvo> yeah
<kenvandine> mvo, good enough for me :)
<kenvandine> thx
<mvo> well, u-m is really designed for the stable distro where you never need to remove on a regular update
<mvo> yw
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> desrt: can you look/take as well those patches, please: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fboucault/+junk/dconf-qt/view/8/debian/patches/01_qmldir_so_name.patch and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fboucault/+junk/dconf-qt/view/8/debian/patches/02_install_headers.patch ?
<kenvandine> makes sense
<kenvandine> cjohnston, ^^
<desrt> didrocks: are they tested?
<didrocks> desrt: I think Kaleo are using them :)
<desrt> i trust you :)
<didrocks> desrt: we have a .pc file as well, do you want it upstream?
<didrocks> (I think it needs to be dep on qt though)
<cjohnston> thanks
<didrocks> hum no, the QtDbus transition dep should do it
<didrocks> transiant*
<didrocks> desrt: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fboucault/+junk/dconf-qt/view/head:/debian/dconf-qt.pc, and I can cook a git format patch to install it :)
<desrt> didrocks: patches welcome :)
<desrt> didrocks: i just pushed the first two
<didrocks> desrt: awesome, one sec, doing the pc file
<pitti> seb128: can you check with Robert about getting unity-greeter into main and on the CDs next wek?
<seb128> pitti, sure
<pitti> would be nice to get that into a3
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/809710
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 809710 in lightdm "[MIR] unity-greeter" [Wishlist,New]
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, it's blocked on MIR for now though
<pitti> that should be an easy MIR
<seb128> mterry, ^
<seb128> could you help there?
<seif> seb128, can you comment that on our bug
<seif> the only reason we went with raptor 2 is because you guys went with it
<mterry> seb128, pitti, on it
<mterry> Actually, kees better do that one for a security perspective
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, kees has mirs assigned to him for over a month sitting there though
<seb128> mterry, well I'm not sure the greeter is a security issue, it's running with standard user rights
<mvo> I whish glade would not reindent the entire file when it encounters a old file
<seb128> though the current version load indicators without restricting what they can do, which is probably not something you want on your greeter
<mterry> seb128, I'll review from a MIR perspective and open a bug assigned to the security team for a pass there
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, mterry: I will need to check with robert_ancell anyway, I guess he doesn't want the current version to be default
<seb128> he's trying to get a new lightdm version out for a few days
<mterry> seb128, yeah, even if unity-greeter is installed, I don't think it's automatically enabled, so he can toss that switch when he's ready
<seb128> so I think he will switch back to the greeter and get it in shape next once he manages to get the new version done
<pitti> ah, so if the greeter is not ready yet, then let's stay with the buggy example one for now
<pitti> the indicators in the unity one are certainly an issue
<pitti> the [Broken UTF-8] one is weird for sure
<seb128> well that's just cosmetic
<egon> seb128 is the the lightdm gtk greeter fuba currently?
<seb128> what is an issue is that you can run capplets or softwares from the indicator menus
<seb128> egon, mvo?
<seb128> egon, "fuba" in which sense?
<egon> seb128, ups, sorry
<seb128> egon, the trunk version has been ported to gtk3
<mvo> wrong machine
<seb128> not sure how much work has been done as well on it
<mvo> well, the oneiric version, segfaults for me when I click on any user
<seb128> mvo, that's because you use ecryptfs
<seb128> it has a known bug with it
<seb128> you should be able to use "other" as a workaround
<seb128> I will make sure robert_ancell get that fixed in the update if it's not fixed yet
<mvo> do you happen to have the bugnumber?
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'm getting the lighdm segfault, and I'm not using ecryptfs
<mdeslaur> bug 811909
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811909 in lightdm "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811909
<mvo> thanks
<mdeslaur> or bug 811524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811524 in lightdm "Lightdm don't ask password if select user by mouse click or pressing Enter key." [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811524
<seb128> mdeslaur, I don't know about this one, the one I know about is "breaks when selecting an user which has an ecryptfs dir"
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's pretty much broken for everyone right now I think
<didrocks> desrt: here is for adding the pc file and adding it to cmake install files http://paste.ubuntu.com/650039/
<seb128> mdeslaur, works for me for my non ecryptfs users
<seb128> mdeslaur, and it works on my netbook which is a stock a2 install upgraded
<mdeslaur> seb128: did you change the default greeter theme?
<seb128> I did because I use ecryptfs on my laptop
<mdeslaur> seb128: I just updated my vms, they all are now broken, and I've installed a new one with yesterday's live iso and it's broken
<jibel> mdeslaur, I confirm this one, .dmrc is broken in some way that makes lightdm crash.
<seb128> but the default greeter was working for my non ecryptfs users as is the netbook
<jibel> mdeslaur, I replaced it with a very basic .dmrc and that /fixes/ it
<seb128> mdeslaur, when did that start?
<mvo> dmrc does not make a difference for me
<seb128> jibel, mdeslaur: .dmrc is user config
<mdeslaur> seb128: I did not update my oneiric vms in a while, so I had not noticed...it started today when I did a dist-upgrade
<seb128> mvo, you use ecryptfsthough?
<seb128> mdeslaur, jibel: could you try with a trunk lightdm build?
<mvo> seb128, yeah
<seb128> mvo, right, that's known broken
<mvo> seb128, ok, do you have any more details?
<jibel> seb128, I never created one. I think that's something from gdm
<seb128> jibel: gdm or language-selector
<jibel> gdm
<mdeslaur> seb128: are there daily packages being built somewhere I can try?
<seb128> mdeslaur, no
<seb128> well, wait for the next update maybe
<seb128> as I said robert_ancell is trying to get a new version out for a few days, he ran into a few issues
<jibel> seb128, this is what my .dmrc was http://paste.ubuntu.com/650044/
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll wait a day to two
<seb128> I will email him now and keep you updated mon monday
<seb128> on
<mdeslaur> the workaround is to click on "Other" and type a username...that works for me
<mvo> I guess it should at least auto-respawn segfaulting greeters
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i've got an invisible window on my screen
<chrisccoulson> i thought i was going crazy!
<pitti> the emperor's new windows!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> pitti, hum
<seb128> pitti, the amd64 is having an issue
<seb128> chroot.py", line 27, in setup_fakeroot_env
<seb128>     '%s not found; please set APPORT_LIBFAKEROOT correctly' % libfakeroot
<seb128> AssertionError: /usr/lib/libfakeroot/libfakeroot-sysv.so not found; please set APPORT_LIBFAKEROOT correctly
<pitti> retracer?
<seb128> pitti, yes, sorry
<seb128> pitti, have you seen that before?
<pitti> no, I didn't
<pitti> I recently changed that part of the code to fix the multiarch breakage
<seb128> pitti, hum, sorry, was an error on how I ran it it seems
<pitti> but anyway, this is just applied locally; I think that stuff is released now
<seb128> the chroot update is failing on that in fact
<seb128> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seb128>  libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-9ubuntu2) but 2.13-9ubuntu3 is installed
<pitti> ah, no, I failed to merge trunk from the last upload
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok, *phew*
<seb128> pitti, sorry ;-)
<pitti> no problem at all
<pitti> the upgrade failure is still weird
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I'm logging in to see
<seb128> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-9ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<seb128>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<seb128> hum?!
<seb128> oh
<seb128> "Can't exec "/tmp/libc6.config.116121": Exec format error at /usr/share/perl/5.12/IPC/Open3.pm line 168.
<seb128> open2: exec of /tmp/libc6.config.116121 configure 2.13-9ubuntu2 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 59
<seb128> "
<pitti> oh, that again
<seb128> what is it?
<pitti> seb128: I got around that by temporarily replacing /usr/bin/perl with a symlink to /bin/true, IIRC
<pitti> I have no idea
<seb128> lol
<pitti> fakechroot FTL
<pitti> .config files are ridiculously hard to evade
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> that worked ;-)
<pitti> hacks'R'us
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: on what package did you apply the magic to replace the horrible C++ symbol name extraction with nice and enjoyable symbol names to read?
<pitti> didrocks: sunpinyin, but I dropped the patch again as even with that it still didn't work
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/74407776/sunpinyin_2.0.3-2_2.0.3-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> pitti: oh :( so you are still generating symbols or just back to a shlibs?
<pitti> just shlibs
<didrocks> hum, I think I'll do the same then
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the info :)
<pitti> de rien
<mterry> tremolux, with latest software-center, ratings don't show in carousels or lists, only when i click into an item
<mterry> tremolux, is that known or should I file?
<tremolux> mterry: we added new functionality to show top-rated, and it uses data from the server that we didn't have before. so, we clear the cache and redownload, I expect that's what you are seeing
<Kaleo> didrocks: sorry about the mistake
<mterry> tremolux, ok, so I just wait and maybe next run it will be awesome
<tremolux> mterry: in other words, it would be just for this one upgrade
<didrocks> Kaleo: no worry, I just want to know if relaxing the dep is needed for your ppa or you have a high qt version enough? (~ at the end should enable you for natty backporting)
<mterry> tremolux, yup, rerunning fixed it, cool  :)
<tremolux> mterry: yes, it should be good after this, so if it's not, please do file  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, gwibber thinks I've 177 messages pending now
<tremolux> mterry: ok cool, thanks MT!
<seb128> kenvandine, I feel like I've lot of friends, I don't want to open the ui I will be disappointed :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<mterry> tremolux, now I'm seeing different items in top rated carousel vs top rated list
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll review how that number is getting calculated
<kenvandine> but not right now :)
<tremolux> mterry: haha, variety is the spice of life, no?
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah no hurry ;-)
<tremolux> mterry: that sounds like a bug
<tremolux> mterry: I'll check it, you feel free to file if you like
<mterry> tremolux, sure
<tremolux> mterry: it's brand new stuff, got some kinks it seems, thanks for helping!
<Kaleo> didrocks: sorry, let me have a look at what I did
<Kaleo> didrocks: ah, I remember
<Kaleo> didrocks: I don't have a qt in my ppa
<Kaleo> didrocks: I use the one from Natty
<Kaleo> didrocks: which contains the needed patch :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: hence the relaxing
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, it's not totally correct then, but fair enough, let's keep it that way. Cleaning done, will push as soon as my pbuilder is happy :)
<desrt> didrocks: i think paste.ubuntu.com might be the worst paste site on earth
<didrocks> desrt: sorry, do you want me to copy it somwhere else?
<desrt> i curl on the 'plain text' version and i get a html page that says "openid transaction in progress"?
<desrt> didrocks: nah.  i can copy paste fine :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: fantastic
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, we discussed that yesterday and you answered "wget can do it"
<didrocks> desrt: i wanted you to exercice this answer :-)
<didrocks> but seems you took the easy way, what a disappointment! :-)
<desrt> wget fails :/
<pitti> yeah, that part of paste.u.c. is ridiculous
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> desrt: really, if you don't want to copy and paste, I can scp it somewhere else
<desrt> anyway.  it's pushed.
<didrocks> desrt: thanks!
<didrocks> and dconf-qt uploaded, it will need some binNEW for the -dev package
<tremolux> mterry: hmm, yes, so on my machine I'm seeing gparted as top rated in the carousel, but that's missing in the list.  after that it seems to match. is that what you are seeing?
<didrocks> Kaleo: pushed to the vcs as well in case you want to backport to your ppa
<mterry> tremolux, i'm seeing different apps, but same idea.  only a few are different
<Kaleo> didrocks: yep, I do
<Kaleo> didrocks: doing it now
<tremolux> mterry: interesting
<Kaleo> didrocks: silly question: where do I get the tarball from?
<didrocks> Kaleo: it's not that silly :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/dconf-qt_0.0.0.110722.orig.tar.bz2
<didrocks> Kaleo: your merge proposal is for the natty though
<didrocks> Kaleo: I already have some comments, so let's put some there
<didrocks> (indicator version not being the right one)
<desrt> didrocks: we have trouble attempting to read what is written in the book :)
<didrocks> desrt: you mean, the french or my handwriting? :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: yeah it's for natty branch but it should work on both
<desrt> the handwriting :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: no, because it checks for indicator.pc
<Kaleo> didrocks: I mean
<desrt> even french speakers have difficulties
<Kaleo> didrocks: merge the branch into lp:unity-2d/4.0
<didrocks> desrt: oh, that's normal, how do you think I majored at school? :-)
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, doing :)
<kamusin> kenvandine, would you mind to check bug 728203 , seems like with the latest release (in Oneiric) is even worst :( .. thank you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728203 in gwibber "gwibber-accounts crashed with IOError in put_in_keyring()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728203
<Kaleo> didrocks: pushed into ppa :)
<kenvandine> kamusin, i've looked at it... but i can't see what could be causingit
<kenvandine> it's failing to get the default keyring... not sure what we can do in that case
<kamusin> it's weird, seems like he can't finish the validation process or something
<kenvandine> i can keep it from tracebacking
<kenvandine>     gnomekeyring.get_default_keyring_sync(),
<kenvandine> is what fails
<kenvandine> i need to run to lunch now though, late :)
<kenvandine> bbiab
<kamusin> if you need any other information just ping me ;)
<kenvandine> kamusin, you can reliably reproduce it?
<pitti> good bye everyone, see you in two weeks!
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your holidays!
<pitti> merci!
<Kaleo> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/814709
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814709 in unity-2d "libunity-2d-private-dev package needs to be built and published" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: nice! You have a comment on your merge req.
<didrocks> Kaleo: and I have a fix for the .pc file to do :)
<kamusin> yes kenvandine, I was trying to add a facebok or twitter account and always the same behaviour
<Kaleo> didrocks: awesome
<Kaleo> didrocks: answered with one question for you
<didrocks> answered
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #814717
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814717 in gwibber "scrolling can lead to empty view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814717
<seb128> kenvandine, the description sucks but I was not sure how to describe it properly
<kenvandine> seb128, good enough :)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #814718 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 814718 in gwibber "the indicator messages count is wrong on fb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814718
<kenvandine> kamusin, what is the ownership and permissions on ~/.gnome2/keyrings ?
<kenvandine> kamusin, and are their files in that dir?
<kenvandine> seb128, are you aware of gnome-keyring bugs where it fails to get the default keyring?
<kenvandine> with an IOError?
<kenvandine> there is an identical traceback in a bug against gtkvncviewer too
<seb128> kenvandine, recent bugs on oneiric both?
<seb128> kenvandine, there is bug #813755
<kenvandine> may 5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813755 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon fails to start as it can't get capabilities" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813755
<kenvandine> that sounds like it
<kenvandine> kamusin said the daemon isn't running
<kenvandine> and he doesn't have a keyrings dir
<kenvandine> fresh install of the daily
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure about the may 5 issue but the bug I just pointed might be what kamusin gets
<seb128> workaround in the bug
<seb128> well take the workaround from comment #5
<kamusin> seb128, checking..
<seb128> not the setuid one
<kamusin> seb128,  sweet.. work around works fine here
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> cjohnston, i bet that is why your google talk is failing too... can you try the same workaround?
<kenvandine> seb128 thx!
<kamusin> thank you seb128 :)
<kenvandine> seb128 is way better than google :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, is there any way to see the replies to comments in gwibber?
<kenvandine> not for facebook, yet
<kenvandine> that is a regression from the old client
 * micahg would love an in-gwibber in-context button
<kenvandine> facebook gives the comments inline in the post
<kenvandine> micahg, there sort of is... it takes you to the web now
<micahg> right, I don't like that :)
<kenvandine> but we plan to display that inline
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, another stupid questions, but is gwibber filtering what to display compared to the web ui?
<kenvandine> sort of... it splits it up
<didrocks> desrt: words on the street tells that really cool people are building dconf-qt with this patch: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/0001-Don-t-rely-on-compiz-cmake-magic.patch :)
<kenvandine> the "home" stream displays everything together
<kenvandine> seb128, but links, images, videos get displayed in the attachments tab
<kenvandine> and messages only displays status updates
<kenvandine> but you should see everything in the home stream
<didrocks> seb128: can you binNEW dconf-qt (well -0ubuntu2 has a correct pc file if you prefer to wait)
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<kenvandine> seb128, if you aren't seeing everything, it is a bug
<desrt> didrocks: word on the street is that those people will receive conflicts when they try to apply that patch since it's already on master
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, people don't live enough on the edge :-)
<didrocks> desrt: thanks :-)
<mvo> seb128: I will upload the new software-properties dbus stuff now, if you could give it some testing
<mvo> seb128: that would be cool
<seb128> mvo, sure
<seb128> mvo, do you want to test trunk before upload or just when it hits the archive?
<mvo> seb128: I uploaded it already, but feel free to bzr-buildpackage trunk
<mvo> seb128: so that we can fix any issues before it actually hits the masses
<mvo> there is a binary-NEW component (the dbus backend)
<mvo> so there will be some delay anyway
<seb128> mvo, ok
<mvo> seb128: hrm, silly me, need to remove the gksu dependency of course :)
<seb128> ;-)
<mvo> fixed in trunk
<mvo> seb128: ok, please let me know if you find more, r692 should be good otherwise. I have dinner now
<seb128> mvo, I will test in a few minutes, but enjoy your dinner and read the irclog when you come back if you want
<seb128> (if you plan to come back to read the log)
<mvo> thanks seb128
<mvo> yeah, I need to do one more upload
<didrocks> seb128: the new dconf-qt is available
<seb128> didrocks, is there any reason the dev is arch: any?
<seb128> didrocks, it seems it's a .pc and symlinks only
<didrocks> argh, didn't spot that when merging from florian, yeah, there is no .a generated
<didrocks> seb128: can fix that in next upload, staging the change
<seb128> didrocks, newed
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> I pushed the changed in the vcs, no need for an upload now
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end!
<didrocks> see you on Monday
<rodrigo_> yeah, me too, see you on Monday!
<seb128> rodrigo_, didn't you say that you were off monday?
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh yes, forgot, so yeah, see you on Tuesday! :D
<seb128> rodrigo_, where is the gsd update! ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, have fun, see you on tuesday, don't worry it can wait a few extra days
<seb128> mvo, you had bugs!
<seb128> $ cat /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties.service
<seb128> [D-BUS Service]
<seb128> Name=com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties
<seb128> Exec=/usr/share/software-properties/software-properties-dbus
<seb128> mvo, software-properties-common: /usr/lib/software-properties/software-properties-dbus
<seb128> mvo, lib != share ;-)
<seb128> then
<seb128> $ sudo /usr/lib/software-properties/software-properties-dbusTraceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/software-properties/software-properties-dbus", line 26, in <module>
<seb128>     from softwareproperties.dbus.SoftwarePropertiesDBus import (
<seb128> ImportError: No module named dbus.SoftwarePropertiesDBus
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> $ dh_install --list-missing
<seb128> dh_install: usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/software_properties-0.60.egg-info exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> dh_install: usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/dbus/SoftwarePropertiesDBus.py exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> dh_install: usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/dbus/__init__.py exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<seb128> ...
<seb128> mvo, once those installed in my local fixed build
<seb128> DialogMirror.py", line 34, in <module>
<seb128>     from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest
<seb128> ImportError: No module named MirrorTest
<seb128> mvo, not sure why though
<seb128> $ python -c "from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest"
<seb128> $
<seb128> ie. that works
<seb128> ups
<seb128> it worked because I was in the source dir
<seb128> mvo, "you had bugs"->"you have bugs" (sorry, I didn't want to mislead you, I didn't fix and upload)
<seb128> well I can fix the first 2
<seb128> not sure about the mirrortest one
<seb128> mvo, ok, my turn to get dinner but I will read scrollbar later ;-)
<seif> seb128, so will you guys revert to raptor from raptor2
<seif> or are you going to encapsulate the upstream fix
<seif> ?
<tkamppeter> It seems that the last update has switched thunderbird from 5 to 6 and now I cannot see my mail folders any more.
<tkamppeter> Is this known?
<mterry> tkamppeter, I can still see mine...
<mterry> tkamppeter, I know that it has some migration code for your profile.  Maybe yours didn't migrate?
<tkamppeter> mterry, no migration pop-up appeared.
<tkamppeter> mterry, what should I do?
<mterry> tkamppeter, no, it's behind the scenes, just moves .thunderbird folders around (I believe).  chrisccoulson would know more
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, have you any idea about what to do?
<cyphermox> hey mterry
<chrisccoulson> the only migration code is to copy your thunderbird profile to thunderbird-trunk when you run the nightly
<mterry> cyphermox, heyo
<seb128> seif, not sure yet but I think we will roll back to the old version until the new one is fixed
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, any errors in the error console?
<seif> seb128, ok this makes sense then
<seif> then we will revert the dependency too
<seb128> thanks
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, I have started thunderbird from the command line, there I got a lot of messages.
<seb128> I will check with didrocks on monday and ping doko about backporting the fix
<tkamppeter> `menu_proxy_module_load': /usr/bin/thunderbird-6.0/thunderbird-bin: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, that message is benign
<tkamppeter> (thunderbird-bin:18362): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<cyphermox> seb128: I ran into an issue updating evolution-exchange yesterday, the package is all ready and done but I couldn't upload it; I pushed it to the team branch though
<seb128> cyphermox, it's not in the desktop set?
<cyphermox> nah
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, these two repeat around 6 times. Can it have to do that I have something like 6 mail accounts configured?
<cyphermox> according to cjwatson it should be possible to add it back to a seed owned by desktop to have it back in the ubuntu-desktop set
<seb128> cyphermox, can you email cjwatson about getting it added? I will have a look at sponsoring it but maybe not tonight, I was just passing by after dinner to check if mvo replied to my comments
<cyphermox> ah, I did, hence why I'm asking
<cyphermox> or if someone else wants to just sponsor it
<seb128> cyphermox, hum, desktop set need to be seeded?
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, no, those errors are harmless
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, are there any errors in the error console? "Tools -> Error console"
<cyphermox> seb128: just a second
<cyphermox> or you know what, we can just work on this monday; it's no rush
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, let's do this one monday rather ;-)
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> rather figure out what's wrong with bluez right now
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson:
<tkamppeter> tree is undefined
<tkamppeter> aFolder is undefined
<tkamppeter> tree is undefined
<tkamppeter> These three have all some URI starting with chrome://
<tkamppeter> formatURL: Couldn't find value for key: TIME_SESSION_RESTORED
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, can you send me the contents of the startupCache folder in your thunderbird profile?
<tkamppeter> followd by a jar:file:///... URI
<chrisccoulson> (~/.thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default/startupCache, where "xxxxxxxx" is some random digits)
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, will do
<chrisccoulson> then once you've done that, delete the startupCache folder and restart
<chrisccoulson> i bet it will work
<chrisccoulson> m_conley ^^
<chrisccoulson> that's the second occurrence of that now :(
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if the cache isn't getting blown away after upgrading
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm..
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, what is your mail address?
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, chris dot coulson AT canonical dot com
<tkamppeter> that's it! I can use thunderbird again!
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, but I will send you the file anyway.
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, thanks
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, i've just thought - the file may get bounced by our e-mail gateway, as it's just a zip file
<chrisccoulson> not sure if there's anywhere else you can host it
<chrisccoulson> although you could try sending it first
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, I have sent it only now.
<chrisccoulson> tkamppeter, thanks, i've got that now
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, good luck! Perhaps the migration process has to simply delete the file.
<mvo> seb128: hey my friend, thanks for the awsome testing, I will fix the issues now
<seb128> mvo, wb ;-)
<mvo> seb128: you did not fix anything yet in branch that I can just merge, right ;) ?
<tkamppeter> chrisccoulson, mterry, thank you very much for the quick help.
<seb128> mvo, no I just fixed locally
<seb128> mvo, I can do a merge request if you want but it's a 1 liner for each
<mvo> ok, should be fine I will fix it up then :)
<mvo> thanks again!
<seif> mvo, around?
<mvo> seif: yes
<seb128> mvo, do you have any clue about the mirrortest one? if I can workaround it I will test if the software run and works ;-)
<mvo> seb128: no, i can not even reproduce it :/
<mvo> seb128: how did you trigger it?
<mvo> seb128: I just did a fresh install i na chroot with the other two fixes
<seb128> mvo, bzr checkout lp:software-properties
<seb128> bzr bd
<seb128> rm *kde*deb
<seb128> dpkg -i *.deb
<seb128> software-properties
<seb128> basically
<seb128> but I fixed the .install in between and ran the dbus service by hand
<seb128> does it make sense?
<mvo> hm, that is mostly what I did now, and I don't see the mirror test error, let me try harder
<mvo> (cd ~ ; python -c "from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest")
<mvo>  <- work for me with the new code
<mvo> seb128: what does dpkg -S /usr/share/pyshared/softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<mvo>  say?
<seb128> python-software-properties: /usr/share/pyshared/softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<mvo> hm, odd
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> t$ strace python -c "from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest" 2>&1 | grep softwareproperties 2>&1 | grep -v ENO
<seb128> -t
<seb128> open("/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/__init__.py", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<seb128> open("/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/__init__.pyc", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 4
<seb128> mvo, it works with python2.6 for some reason
<seb128> $ python2.6 -c "from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest"
<seb128> $
<seb128> $ python -c "from softwareproperties.MirrorTest import MirrorTest"
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128> $
<mvo> seb128: haha, python b0rked again
<mvo> seb128: and I thought this would be fixed for good now
<seb128> :-(
<mvo> dpkg -L python-software-properties |grep Mirror
<mvo> ?
<mvo> I have
<mvo> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<mvo> in there
<seb128> $ dpkg -L python-software-properties |grep Mirror
<seb128> /usr/share/pyshared/softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<seb128> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/MirrorTest.py
<mvo> !!!
<mvo> DOKO
<seb128> yeah, who else...
<seb128> mvo, so it would break with python2.6 for you
<seb128> "fun"
<mvo> I have both, 2.7 and 2.6, but apparently you don't :(
<mvo> lets see if the version that I uploaded to the archive builds properly
<mvo> *fingerscrossed*
<dobey> chrisccoulson: around?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah, for a few minutes
<dobey> chrisccoulson: does https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/bindwood/ff6-compat make it work on ff5? if so, why haven't you proposed that for merging?! :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, oh, i thought that got merged ages ago :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure we're using that in oneiric already
<dobey> chrisccoulson: oh. did you put it in an SRU for natty too?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah. bindwood is on my upgrade checklist - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/6.0
<dobey> chrisccoulson: and we should get that into bindwood trunk
<chrisccoulson> dobey - yeah. we should also make sure it's compatible with the current aurora channel (7.0), which is now pretty much API stable
<dobey> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood/+bug/801050
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 801050 in bindwood "Bindwood does not work with Firefox 5" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> wtf, bindwood is still sat in proposed
<chrisccoulson> that should have been copied across weeks ago
<dobey> chrisccoulson: that bug report suggests it doesn't work though?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, it worked here (in that, i cleared everything in desktopcouch and checked that it recreated my bookmarks when i opened firefox)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> chrisccoulson: can you take/dup that bug then, and get your branch proposed for merging into bindwood trunk after adding a commit --unchanged --fixes= for whatever the bug # is? i've seen a few, not sure which one your updated packaging used, but seems like a good one for it
<dobey> wtf, launchpad won't let me modify some of the bug properties on bug #798484
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 798484 in moon "Tracking bug for Firefox 5 transition in Natty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798484
<chrisccoulson> dobey, what did you want to modify?
<dobey> chrisccoulson: well, i added upstream bindwood to it as affected, and wanted to assign it to you, since you already fixed it. but it won't let me change assignee, only status and importance
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> hrmm, weird. maybe having that many affected packages/series/projects causes lp ui to go wonky
<dobey> i clicked to change the status, and it made me go to the edit page, where i could assign it
<mterry> dobey, I've seen that before too, for bugs with many tasks
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should try running bindwood on a latest nightly to make sure it still works as well
<chrisccoulson> although, i couldn't get desktopcouch to work the last time i tried
<chrisccoulson> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/bindwood/ff6-compat/+merge/68906
<chrisccoulson> what happened to the extras repo that was talked about in orlando last year? do we have packages in that?
<dobey> don't know
<dobey> we can talk about it in orlando again this year, if you want :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which one?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i think this is what i'm referring to - http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> oh, not much in there
<dobey> heh
<dobey> 'news' and 'suspended-sentence'
<dobey> whatever those are :)
<chrisccoulson> i was wondering if bindwood would be better off in there, so we don't end up with it broken for 5 weeks out of every 6 whilst we wait for someone to wave their hand to say "yep, it works", before it's copied from proposed
<dobey> chrisccoulson: well, we're doing something similar for u1 stuff anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> dobey, oh? it might be better to do the same thing with bindwood then :)
<chrisccoulson> the current process doesn't really seem to be compatible with pushing things out quickly
<dobey> bindwood is part of u1, yes :)
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: if you propose the upstream fix first, and poke me, things can probably go more smoothly for that anyway.
<bigon> do you think that cheese could be synced with debian? the only "important" change looks like the apport script
<bigon> kenvandine: any rational about the no-gnu-gettext.patch patch in cheese?
<bigon> ah that was not you, sorry for bothering you
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-23
<jbicha> hyperair: I was wondering if you planned to release nautilus-share 0.7.3-1 in Debian any time soon
<jbicha> since the version in Ubuntu isn't working, it would be nice to just sync the new Debian version
<hyperair> jbicha: oh it isn't?
<hyperair> jbicha: actually i'm waiting for someone to sponsor the upload to debian.
<jbicha> hyperair: oh ok, I didn't realize you needed a sponsor
<jbicha> it doesn't work for me on Ubuntu Oneiric
<hyperair> np
<hyperair> i see
<jbicha> but I built your version and that works! :-)
<hyperair> well i'll poke a few people and see if i can get the process sped up.
<hyperair> built my version from where?
<jbicha> from debian git
<hyperair> ah right okay
<Laney> whoops he answered me a few times
<Laney> asked
<perberos> :o
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-24
<vijay_negi> TechNITi ,the annual Tech-Fest of NIT Jalandhar is organising many events related to the Open Source Project. We invite speakers to promote the Open Source Project. Interested persons may please send email to opengeest@techniti.org with some information about them or for any query and we will contact you for further process. We will provide travelling fare and good hospitality for all speakers and look forward to invite as many participants as w
<vijay_negi> e can.
<TheMuso> RAOF_: I don't know. Fixing volume range problems is not one I am 100 sure about.
<RAOF> Are there really 799 pending SRU uploads for Natty?
<RAOF> Ah.  Language packs.
<RAOF> My we have a lot of them.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-16
<robert_ancell> thumper, can you pastebin the full output?
<thumper> robert_ancell: do you want the entire link line?
<robert_ancell> thumper, yup
<veebers> robert_ancell: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094102/
<robert_ancell> ugh cmake
<robert_ancell> veebers, looks like you're not linking against gmodule. it has it's own .pc file and was split out at some point or something it used to be picked up by another dependency linking to it
<veebers> robert_ancell: ah ok. That same command works on my desktop though, does that change anything?
<robert_ancell> veebers, so I figure you have a slightly different linker and/or one of your dependencies are different
<veebers> robert_ancell: cool, will check that out
<veebers> robert_ancell: thanks for that
<TheMuso> ls
<TheMuso> whops
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell, around?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, yep
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen pitti! I'm fine, thanks, yourself? how was the week-end?
<pitti> quite nice, thanks! we had a friend over again
<didrocks> great ;)
<rickspencer3> hooray, looks like the desktop is passing ISO tests again
<rickspencer3> pitti, am I reading that right?
<pitti> yay cjwatson
<rickspencer3> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<pitti> so I read in the changelog, anyway
<rickspencer3> sweet
<pitti> and jenkins, too
<rickspencer3> that's good news
<pitti> jibel should be back today, we'll fix autopkgtest
<jibel> pitti, rickspencer3 good morning
<rickspencer3> morning jibel
<rickspencer3> I was just saying how nice it is to see the desktop passing ISO tests again ;)
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ca va? enjoyed your holidays?
<jibel> pitti, es geht gut. holidays were rainy and cold but relaxing, thanks :)
<pitti> jibel: it wasn't terribly warm here either, but oh well, this is France! it must be sunny and warm!
 * didrocks looks outside, yeah sun \o/
<rickspencer3> didrocks, congrats on the migration session tool
<didrocks> rickspencer3: thanks :)
<Sweetshark> moin!
<Sweetshark> cjohnston: could you copy over the two libreoffice packages in https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601 to ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases including binaries?
<Sweetshark> ups
<Sweetshark> cjohnston: that was intended for cjwatson, sorry
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va? had a nice weekend?
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti, how are you? I had a good w.e thanks, though the weather is crap, we had rain on and off all w.e
<pitti> seb128: was a bit better here; we had a friend over again, and went for some walking
<pitti> Saturday evening we saw the Carmina Burana in Augsburg's open air stage, that was quite impressive
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> saturday was our national's fest, they manager to do the fireworks but the weather was not really nice to stay outside and enjoy it
<seb128> it was like 15°C and has been rainy a lot like an hour before they started
 * didrocks had a nicer weather and was able to see the fireworks
<Laney> what were the fireworks for?
<didrocks> Laney: to celebrate the national's fest :)
<Laney> aha
<dpm> hi desktop people. On 12.04 I quite often seem to hit a bug whereby when I log in, I'm presented with an empty dash, and can't launch any apps from there. Any ideas how to fix this without having to log out and log back in?
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<dpm> morning seb128 ;)
<seb128> dpm, is unity-files-daemon running when you have the bug?
<seb128> dpm, do you get any error .in .xsession-errors?
<seb128> dpm, when did that start?
<mhr3> dpm, is it just apps lens?
<dpm> seb128, let me have a look and come back to you
<seb128> dpm, ups, I meant unity-applications-daemon
<dpm> ok
<mhr3> dpm, also check pls what zeitgeist processes are running (should be both -daemon and -fts)
<dpm> So,
<dpm> - unity-applications-daemon seems to be running
<dpm> - it only seems to affect the apps lens
<dpm> - It seems to happen quite often when I restart the computer and then do the first log in, although I can't tell if it's every time (I don't reboot too often)
<dpm> - I noticed it a while ago (shortly after release, perhaps)
<dpm> - both zeitgeist-fts and zeitgeist-daemon seem to be running
<seb128> mhr3, ^
<dpm> - can't see anything obvious on xsession-errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1094584/
<mhr3> dpm, can you run the apps lens in terminal and see if it spits something?
<dpm> mhr3, sure, how do I do that?
<mhr3> /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<dpm> ok, thanks, trying
<dpm> mhr3, dpm@avenc:~$ /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<dpm> Another instance of the Unity Applications Daemon already appears to be running.
<dpm> Bailing out.
<dpm> what's the best way to replace the running instance?
<mhr3> dpm, pkill -f unity-applications-daemon
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mhr3, no joy, killed old u-a-d, started the new one on the terminal: no output, apps lens still empty
<mhr3> dpm, try to wait up to 30 seconds
<dpm> ok
<mhr3> dpm, also try searching for something first
<dpm> Yeah, searched for gedit, but still empty dash. I've also noticed that the spinner on the search box is constantly spinning and that when there is no entry on the search box, it appears untranslated 'Search Applications', unlike in the other lenses
<dpm> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> ok, this is getting pretty weird
<mhr3> dpm, let's try this - kill the apps lens, run dbus-monitor and pipe the output to a file, then open the dash and search for something, wait 15seconds, ctrl+c the dbus-monitor, and upload the log somewhere
<mhr3> dpm, actually if you have bustle-dbus-monitor, that'd be more useful
<dpm> ok, give me a min
<dpm> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094603/ although I cannot see any reference to what I searched for: 'gedit'
<mhr3> dpm, that's weird, your unity isn't even talking to the apps lens
<mhr3> like it wasn't even there
<mhr3> dpm, /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications ?
<mhr3> is the lens file in there?
<seb128> dpm, does logging out and back in usually fixes it?
<dpm> seb128, yes
<dpm> mhr3, dpm@avenc:~$ ls /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications
<dpm> applications.lens
<seb128> mhr3, weird that restarting the session fixes it, not likely an install issue
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> dpm, so one more thing - try installing the pkg with unity-tool and run unity-tool -l /usr/share/.../applications.lens -s "" -r
<dpm> mhr3, 'try installing the pkg with unity-tool' <- I'm not familiar with unity-tool, how do I do that?
<mhr3> $ unity-tool
<mhr3> blah blah.. the binary not found.. try installing xyz
<mhr3> plus apt-get install xyz of course :)
<dpm> ah, ok, you mean actually installing unity-tool, gotcha
<dpm> it seems I had it installed already
<mhr3> ah, didn't know it's installed by default
<mhr3> so just run that ^^ with the complete path
<dpm> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094628/
<mhr3> dpm, looks like the lens works
<mhr3> do you still see nothing in the apps lens view (not home)
<dpm> mhr3, nope, http://ubuntuone.com/6xZw3DuoM5Oy0kww7UCJhs
<mhr3> dpm, so... your unity decides to not talk to the lens
<dpm> they might have had an argument
<mhr3> i think so
<mhr3> i'd expect the compiz log to show something
<mhr3> but if it happens only on first start then that's gonna be hard to come by
<dpm> bummer
<mhr3> seb128, ideas^^?
<seb128> mhr3, not really
<seb128> dpm, when did that start?
<mhr3> dpm, and just to make sure `unity-tool -l /usr/share/.../applications.lens -s "gedit" -r` does list gedit, right?
<dpm> seb128, it's nothing new, I think I noticed it shortly after release, but as I don't reboot that often, I don't notice it often
<dpm> dpm@avenc:~$ unity-tool -l /usr/share/unity/lenses/applications/applications.lens -s "" -r | grep gedit
<dpm> 0xeba440:application://gedit.desktop	accessories-text-editor	2	application/x-desktop	Editor de text	Editeu fitxers de text	file:///usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<dpm> 0xeba440:application://gedit.desktop	accessories-text-editor	0	application/x-desktop	Editor de text	Editeu fitxers de text	file:///usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<dpm> mhr3, yes, it seems to do so ^
<mhr3> yea, so lens works indeed
<seb128> dpm, weird :-(
<mhr3> the only explanation that comes to mind is that the startup of apps lens takes too long, unity times out to get the proxy and then it never retries
<mhr3> apps lens is reading all .desktop files, so afterwards it'll be in kernel disk cache and will work
<dpm> mhr3, actually, that might tie in with something else I've noticed: on first start after reboot, after I enter my password, it takes like 3-4 mins for the desktop to come up and before I can use it
<dpm> so I usually log in, go for a coffe and then go back
<mhr3> dpm, so... new disk? :)
<dpm> lol
<dpm> well, the disk works perfectly fine, it's only first logins that take ages
<mhr3> it'd call that a sign of not working perfectly :)
<dpm> I don't know what's going on behind the scenes or what might cause it to take that long to put the desktop up
<mhr3> damaged disk blocks?
<dpm> well, I would have noticed the slowness during the session, I guess?
<dpm> the only slowness is on login
<mhr3> might be just a small part of the disk affected
<dpm> hm, not sure, but I can check the disk for errors
<mhr3> you can always try to install on a new partition
<dpm> I think for now I'll just log out and log back in, it will take me a few hours less time :)
<mhr3> dpm, indeed, but i'd start doing regular backups if i were you :)
<dpm> mhr3, I do them already, but I won't write off the disk until I know more, I'm still not convinced it is due to it. Anyway, thanks mhr3 and seb128 for the help!
<mhr3> dpm, one last thing: echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mhr3>  ?
<dpm> mhr3, $ echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<dpm> /usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<mhr3> hmm, looks fine
<mhr3> but yea, it also might be some misconfiguration somewhere, something gets wrong path and recursively tries to read too much of your disk and that causes the slowness
<dpm> mhr3, oh, I noticed I still had bootchart enabled, so I can have a look at what's going on. Unfortunately it gets cropped after 105s http://ubuntuone.com/0bJuPX67olldcqEPUT7ZkE
<mhr3> hmm, don't even see compiz there
<mhr3> dpm, so yea, you need to increase it
<dpm> yeah, no idea how to do that, and the bootchart docs don't seem to say anything about it, trying to find out now...
<Laney> pitti: Hey, I'm looking at the glib update. Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094699/ match your understanding of your patches which were upstreamed?
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: yeah, that looks right
<Laney> Good! I'm starting to arrange house viewings to move next month. Exciting!
<Laney> you?
<Laney> rock
<pitti> Laney: oh, good luck with that then!
<pitti> Laney: thanks, I'm quite fine; a friend visited us over the weekend again
<Laney> Finally moving out of shared accommodation :P
<kenvandine> larsu, welcome back!
<kenvandine> larsu, hope you had a great vacation... PPA is up :)  https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/lmm
<larsu> hi kenvandine. Thanks!
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey kenvandine
<bcurtiswx> what type of gobject is the empathy contact list? gtktable ?
<bcurtiswx> two things that don't work with my ubuntu-on-mac-using-flashdrive-as-root-partition is the contact list (although I still appear online and receibe messages) and the twitter authorize that appears in gwibber
<bcurtiswx> on quantal
<didrocks> pitti: hey, small question for you on software-properties and the ubuntu-drivers backend as I'll finish the job
<didrocks> pitti: if I look at the spec (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers), I see various states:
<didrocks>  “This device is using the recommended driver.”, “This device is using a manually-installed driver.”, “This device is using an alternative driver.”, or “This device is not working.”
<didrocks> it seems that the backend doesn't provide that. IIRC jockey had this "recommended" notion?
<pitti> didrocks: we don't actually have a way yet to detect "a manually installed driver"
<didrocks> pitti: and for the 3 other states, from what cyphermox showed me, the API doesn't provide that (or there is another API call I should know about? :))
<pitti> didrocks: as for "recommended", we can put add that to the info dictionary returned by system_driver_packages() ?
<didrocks> yeah, that seems to be the right spot to me
<pitti> that at least shifts the guesswork to the API
<didrocks> right, I'm all for the logic being there :)
<cyphermox> yup
<pitti> can you please file a bug about it?
<pitti> preferrably with some definition of what "recommended" should mean
<didrocks> sure, pitti can/should I help you on that or you will be faster than me to start understanding it? :)
<pitti> jockey only has it to tell apart the different nvidia driver versions
<didrocks> mpt: can you file the definition once I filed the bug report?
<pitti> i. e. whether you should isntall 173 or 196 or whatnot
<pitti> but in between the free ati and fglrx, or nouveau and nvidia, I do not want to make a call on what's recommended
<pitti> they both suck differently :)
<laserbled> Hi, i need help. I am an 12.04 with all new updates and when ever I play flash in mozilla/chrome the cpu usage shoots really high. I am on a quad core, and have nvidia integrated graphics...can someone tell me whats wrong ?. There is no issues in my 10.10
<pitti> as for broadcom, there is really no other option, and the GUI shoudl already know this
<didrocks> pitti: heh, indeed ;)
<didrocks> pitti: second question (there are 3): it seems the screenshot if showing nouveau, but there is no nouveau given back by the API, is that considered as a bug?
<pitti> no, it's not
<pitti> u-d does not know, and cannot "install" nouveau
<pitti> you can install and remove nvidia
<didrocks> so, we should just special case "nvidia" in the ui?
<pitti> if you don't have nvidia-* installed, you use nouveau
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it needs a lot of special-casing already
<pitti> didrocks: as we have three different versions of it
<pitti> and another three -updates variants
<pitti> same for -updates for fglrx
<didrocks> 3 different nvidia in driver, you mean?
<pitti> these 8 driver packages need special casing
<didrocks> s/in//
<pitti> we have six different nvidia packages :)
<didrocks> hum, do you have a list? cyphermox did you touch that? ^
<didrocks> pitti: so the backend gives me everything that the card can support and I need to add some other case?
<pitti> nvidia-{96,173,current}{,-updates}, fglrx{,-updates}
 * didrocks is lost
<pitti> didrocks: ^
<pitti> didrocks: no, not add another case, just present it in a better way than showing 6 differnet separate entries
<didrocks> like fglrx, I should have an "ATI free driver" that I add by hand?
<pitti> ah, right
<didrocks> ok, seems good then :)
<pitti> well, I'm not objecting to adding another API to u-d-common which has these special cases
 * didrocks notes down
<pitti> especially if it's going to be reused in the KDE frontend
<didrocks> pitti: what do you think? does it makes sense?
<pitti> but it needs to sit on top of system_driver_packages() then
<didrocks> yeah, maybe for the KDE frontend
<didrocks> yeah, system_driver_packages_with_free_alternatives() :p
<pitti> if you give me an API how it should look like, I can then tell you whether I can implement it :)
 * didrocks writes that down
<cyphermox> didrocks: no, I'm just getting what UbuntuDrivers gives me
<pitti> didrocks: I guess you rather want something which groups the driver packages by device or something
<didrocks> pitti: exactly
 * didrocks should try the current API by hand
<didrocks> and see what we can get
<pitti> didrocks: are you aware of the fake wrapper for testing? (I mentioned it in the bug report)
<didrocks> pitti: linked to the "per device", seems the spec have device types https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I saw it, it will be really handy! :)
 * didrocks upgrades to get it and test it btw
<didrocks> pitti: did you see my question about device type?
<pitti> didrocks: where, here? (sorry, team meeting nwo)
<didrocks> pitti: there is a "per device" like "Graphics Card", "Wifi card" on the spec, not sure that can be handled?
<pitti> didrocks: for the known packaged drivers, yes (just heuristics)
<pitti> for some third-party driver, no
<didrocks> ok, will do the first round without it for now I guess
<pitti> didrocks: please let me know in bug reports what else you need
<didrocks> pitti: thanks! I'll open the 2 bugs! for the recommended and so on, getting mpt defining this, and the API about free alternatives. If I can help you for anything…
<pitti> right now it's just the API which we can support for any driver package
<pitti> no guesswork
<didrocks> pitti: the wrapper is working well, what risk am I taking if I try to install anything? :)
<pitti> didrocks: if you have an intel card, nothing
<didrocks> pitti: sweet! doing then :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot pitti
<pitti> didrocks: if you do have an amd or nvidia card, well, you'll use the proprietary driver then
<mpt> didrocks, mpt: I understood that there were recommended vs. alternative drivers. If there aren't, we need to work out a way of presenting a short understandable choice.
<didrocks> mpt: let me open a bug, we can discuss this there, 5 minutes :)
<mpt> Because that's soooo much quicker than IRC
 * mpt ducks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<didrocks> mpt: Martin wanted a bug report because to be able to decipher thats quietly then and he's in a meeting
<didrocks> mpt: and no, I'm not knowledgeable at all about it
<bcurtiswx> Settings->Details it shows Driver Unknown and Experience Standard.  I'm using he X_SWAT PPA, is that the reason why?
<didrocks> tseliot: I just installed nvidia-current on my machine, and I see no /var/run/reboot-required, is that known/wanted?
<bcurtiswx> the graphics section* sory
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, in the Details app (in settings) under the graphics section what shows up ?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: same that for you
<didrocks> than*
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thanks
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: bug 914631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 914631 in mesa-demos "[mir] mesa-demos" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914631
<mlankhorst> seb128: yes?
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey, how are you?
<mlankhorst> bit sickly atm :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, I've an xorg bug for you, let's use #ubuntu-x
<mlankhorst> k
<seb128> mlankhorst, oh, sorry to read that :-( get better!
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, thanks :)
<didrocks> mpt: bug #1025315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025315 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Get some recommended/alternatives info from a driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025315
<didrocks> pitti: bug #1025315 and API discussion on bug #1025323
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025315 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Get some recommended/alternatives info from a driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025323 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Add an API to list free drivers by kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025323
<pitti> didrocks: merci!
<pitti> good night everyone
<didrocks> pitti: have a good night pitti, and danke schöne!
<tseliot> didrocks: yes, that would be nice to have
<didrocks> tseliot: do you have any plan to implement that? seems quite straightforward and avoid hacks in software-properties?
<tseliot> didrocks: how does it work? Shall I just create a /var/run/reboot-required ?
<didrocks> tseliot: let me look at what the kernel does, but yeah, basically touching the file is enough
<didrocks> just need to look if there is no other hidden magic :)
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, thanks, let me know
<didrocks> tseliot: so the kernel is doing this:
<didrocks> my $notifier          = "/usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required";
<didrocks> # Warn of a reboot
<didrocks> if (-x $notifier) {
<didrocks>   system($notifier);
<didrocks> }
<didrocks> tseliot: seems easy, just executing the right helper :)
<didrocks> ATI/nvidia can make good use of this :)
<tseliot> didrocks: what file did you check in the kernel packaging?
<didrocks> tseliot: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-extra-3.5.0-4-generic.postinst for instance
<didrocks> /var/lib/dpkg/info/network-manager.postinst has something similar
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, thanks, I'll make sure that the drivers do something like that
<didrocks> tseliot: thanks a lot :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: replied in bug
<Sweetshark> seb128: can we sponsor https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/2567713/+listing-archive-extra into quantal soonish? any volunteers?
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, can do, is it good to go?
<Sweetshark> seb128: mostly. I assume there are already quite a few people testing it from the ppa. But I havent tried arm yet. I should do that.
<Sweetshark> seb128: jamespage is eagerly waiting for it for bug 1023405 though..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023405 in libreoffice "please transition libservlet2.5-java -> libservlet3.0-java and then demote tomcat6 source and binaries to universe" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023405
<seb128> Sweetshark, right, I will sponsoring it in a bit or tomorrow morning if I don't get to it tonight
<Sweetshark> seb128: hoping Im not hurting myself with my honesty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/+bug/1021946/comments/23
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021946 in lo-menubar "lo-menubar 0.1.1 from updates repositories makes plasma-desktop to crash" [High,Invalid]
<seb128> Sweetshark, the key point is "However, doing the same with LibreOffice 3.5.3, I can get the same result, so not a regression."
<seb128> Sweetshark, so that's good, it means no need to block the SRU since that's not created by it
<micahg> yes, but that's not the bug steps that were reported, that's another case that can reproduce the same resilts
<seb128> micahg, at this point there is no step reported nor anyone else being able to trigger the issue
<seb128> micahg, which means we block an important update because it might create an issue for some users who run an optional universe package on the non default desktop
<seb128> micahg, seems like be penalize 99% of users for what could or could not be a new bug happening to 0.01% of users
<seb128> be->we
 * kenvandine agrees with seb128
<didrocks> indeed, seems sensible to at last getting this update
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, a bzr bd-do using an ubuntu-desktop branch should work right?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, for what?
<bcurtiswx> empathy
<kenvandine> what's bd-do ?
<kenvandine> bzr bd should work
<didrocks> kenvandine: you don't know bzr bd-do? :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what error do you get?
<micahg> seb128: kubuntu is in main in 12.04, I can try to reproduce in a clean VM, as I saw the desktop crash with the proposed updates (although in a guest session which might have caused other bugs), I wanted to see the behaviour without the updates first to see if there was a regression or not, the question is does lo 3.5.3 and lo-menubar 0.10 behave differently than 3.5.4 and lo-menubar 0.10 (in order to push the lo SRU out and drop the lo-menuba
<micahg> r one)
<seb128> kenvandine, how do you refresh patches?
<kenvandine> i ctrl-c in a build
<kenvandine> and use quilt
<seb128> micahg, right, but lo-menubar is not in main
<kenvandine> i guess this is easier
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1095187/
<didrocks> waow :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: bzr bd-do is project the tarball content as well as the packaging directory
<seb128> kenvandine, bzr bd-do is "I give you the unpacked source, hack away, I will apply your diff to the vcs when you exit"
<micahg> seb128: that's fine, but if it works beforehand, that means lo is doing something different in the update that's breaking something
<didrocks> in the ../build-area/package_version
<kenvandine> excellent
 * kenvandine will try that next time :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, looks like the patch needs updating
<didrocks> kenvandine: a world of warning with source 3 though: it will try to apply the quilt patches and if one fails, you're screwed :/
<micahg> seb128: and we're not taking about a major new version where breakage might be expected either
<micahg> *talking
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, but i thought that bd-do would let me do that instead of crashing
<seb128> micahg, right, it's breaking the lo-menubar hacks, still it seems like blocking an important libreoffice update because we have an universe package doing bad hacks is not the way to go
<bcurtiswx> well, quitting
 * bcurtiswx totally got kenvandine in bzr bd-dodo <drum hit>
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, like didrocks warned
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: see my remarks above :)
<didrocks> \o/
<kenvandine> i guess in this case my way works well :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, well thats not cool at all
<didrocks> what I generally do in that case is a very beautiful thing
<didrocks> bzr rm debian/sources
<kenvandine> haha
<didrocks> bzr bd-do
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> do the refrsh
<didrocks> exit 0
<Laney> I usually comment out the patches
<didrocks> bzr revert debian/sources
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> in series
<Laney> then uncomment them one at a time
<didrocks> Laney: depends, if you have 10 patchins and one deps on the others…
<didrocks> and of course, the failing is in the middle :p
<didrocks> (happened with Qt \o/)
<kenvandine> almost always
<Laney> well, you should still be able to comment them all
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thats debian/source without the s right ?
<didrocks> right, but bzr rm and bzr revert is 2 commands
<didrocks> commenting is more :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, without the s, one is enough :)
<Laney> :%s/^/#/ :P
<didrocks> Laney: well, you want to comment starting from the failing one?
<didrocks> Laney: you won't get me to this game! :-)
<Laney> depends how much you want to think!
<didrocks> (bzr merge-upstream FTW anyway \o/)
<didrocks> Laney: think*what*? :)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> it's probably a valid bzr bd-do bug anyway
<didrocks> Laney: well, I spent one hour discussing it
<didrocks> Laney: and the opinions are diverging :)
<micahg> seb128: AIUI, -updates is 0 regressions and that MREs are granted to upstreams that prove they have policies in place to achieve that
<Laney> some people argue that failing in this case is desirable?
<micahg> *policies and practices
<seb128> micahg, breaking stupid code which makes assumption about your private functions and try to use them in an hackish way doesn't qualify an "upstream regressed in their update"
<seb128> micahg, it just proof lo-menubar is a crap piece of code we should drop from the archive
<seb128> micahg, it's like if you had code reading some random octet of a binary because you know where they are and having your code break on the next version, you can't blame an upstream because something out there and being stupid and get issues in return...
<micahg> seb128: sure, it's not an upstream regression, but an archive regression
<micahg> but for us, archive regressions matter as well, even if upstream is doing everything right, at least AIUI the current policy
<seb128> micahg, right, but I don't get your point about MREs then, it's not a libreoffice flaw
<seb128> micahg, you mentioned that like if it was a fail in libreoffice quality or testing
<seb128> micahg, well, we had firefox updates breaking random third party code in the past and we kicked those out
<micahg> seb128: well, since we don't know the cause, it might be, and it might not be
<seb128> micahg, seems like it's the same situation, we should kick lo-menubar out ... would you feel better if we do an upload turning it into a dummy empty package? would it be good enough to accept the libreoffice upload?
<micahg> seb128: I don't know, I'd feel bad about that, removing functionality from some people to get bug fixes for others, but IANA SRU team member
<micahg> seb128: anyways, I"m not 100% sure the issue is in lo, just no one seemingly has done the test yet with lo 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 and lo-menubar 0.10 to see if they're the same or not
<seb128> micahg, ok, you are not being reasonable there by suggesting that universe's lomenubar is more important that security and data lost bugs in libreoffice for everyone
<seb128> micahg, no, several people have been doing tests, none is able to reproduce the issue
<seb128> micahg, we can't just block that SRU because somebody out there is having impossible to reproduce issues
<micahg> I was able to reproduce with both proposed packages
<micahg> seb128: please keep in mind, I have no authority here, I'm just making you aware of the issues as I see them
<seb128> micahg, good, so can you tell us if it happens with the proposed libreoffice and the precise lo-menubar and the other way around?
<micahg> seb128: yes, I can try to do that tomorrow
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> note that at the end of the day it's a KDE bug as well though
<seb128> whatever stupid thing a menu should be doing it shouldn't take KDE down
<seb128> should be->could be
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> seb128: sorry, ended up conflating some issues E_NOTENOUGHCAFFEINE
<seb128> micahg, which ones?
<micahg> seb128: about the upstream vs distro testing and what not
<seb128> micahg, oh, no worry, I just want to see the details sorted so we can resolve the blockers
<seb128> micahg, it's frustrating that nobody is able to say what update between libreoffice and lo-menubar creates the issue
<seb128> micahg, or what combinaisons are buggy
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<micahg> well, I know that 3.5.4/0.11 is, not sure about the other combos
 * micahg is surprised he's the only one that can reproduce
<seb128> right
<seb128> if 3.5.3 and 0.11 have the issue then it's not a libreoffice regression and not worth blocking that SRU
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what's with the 3.7 numbering for gnome-orca?
<robert_ancell> are we taking a 3.8 pre-release?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: 3.7.0.x is being used due to Orca master being python3 only now, and GNOME upstrea not accepting the python3 goal for GNOME 3.6, so 3.7 is the target for python 3.
<TheMuso> So orca upstrea now releases 3.5.x supporting python 2, and 3.7.0.x supporting python 3.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, so what will be the final release for 3.6? will it still be 3.7.x and they will continue developing 3.7.x until the normal GNOME 3.8 release?
<robert_ancell> I think I get it - we delived 3.7.0.x and they release 3.7.1 when the normal GNOME 3.8 cycle starts
<TheMuso> Correct.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Are you covering mousetweaks? If not, I'll take care of it.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, nope, I leave those ones for you
<TheMuso> Thanks, its just that others have updated it in the past, usually because I forgot a new release was put out. :) just checking to be sure.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-17
<pitti> Good morning
<thumper> hi pitti
<thumper> anyone know of a tool to put a machine under cpu load for a while?
<thumper> I'm wanting to see if load effects my test runs
<thumper> or i/o load
<lifeless> build a kernel :)
<thumper> pfft
<thumper> actually
<thumper> not such a stupid idea
 * thumper recalls system 76 demo at UDS
<pitti> hey thumper
<pitti> thumper: CPU load> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<pitti> thumper: IO load: find /
<thumper> pitti: thanks
<RAOF> Although you might also want to have some write load for your IO; that'll touch different parts of the kernel.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I still have some trouble with how to integrate manually installed drivers
<didrocks> pitti: isn't that the distro=False?
<pitti> didrocks: you can't switch between that and installing nvidia-current, as installing the latter would break the manual install
<didrocks> ah yeah, if you use the .run for instance
<pitti> in this case the GUI should probably not allow you to change anything
<didrocks> hum, indeed
<pitti> so adding a "manual" flag to system_driver_packages() does not make sense at all, as this only shows you the ubuntu-provided packages
<pitti> I'll add it to the by-device API then
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> make more sense there
<didrocks> how do you detect them btw? seems to me there is no reliable way for that
<pitti> didrocks: I was thinking, if the kmod exists, but the package is not installed, I'll treat it as a manual install
<didrocks> yeah, seems the most straightforward way
<didrocks> pitti: btw, I don't remember your input yesterday, but there is no table mapping for "Graphical device/Wifi device…" and so on?
<pitti> didrocks: I desperately try to not pass any human readable string from u-d-common
<pitti> as we cannot translate it there
<didrocks> indeed
<pitti> vendor/model is straight from the PCI database, and we don't need to translate that one
<didrocks> but I mean, do you have any idea of how we could detect that? there is no such map IIRC
<pitti> for the GUI you need to have a mapping of nvidia -> _("NVidia proprietary driver") etc.
<didrocks> yeah, I'm fine with that :)
<didrocks> but that's not the "type" of the device, which is what mpt put in the spec
<pitti> didrocks: I guess we need to key it on the package name
<pitti> we can also have an enum-like "type" key in the info dict
<pitti> for the known ones
<pitti> "graphics", "wifi", "modem", or not present for "unknown"
<pitti> but why do we need it?
<didrocks> pitti: well, let's not focus on that on the first iteration, but yeah, per package name is an option
<pitti> I thought you'd just show the actual device name
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers
<didrocks> see the first image
<pitti> oh, for the "Graphics card:" prefix
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> or Wi-Fi card:
<pitti> ok, we can add an enum for that, too
<didrocks> hum, you don't want to maintain a full database of all available drivers to their type?
<pitti> I can't
<pitti> for custom detection plugins
<pitti> or for third-party drivers
<pitti> hence no guarantee that the enum will be present
<didrocks> ah ok, so just that for the most common set of drivers
<pitti> but we can for the well-known ones (nv, ati, bcm)
<pitti> for the others I suggest you don't print a prefix at all
<didrocks> got it, I was thinking you were going for a crazy mapping :)
<didrocks> agreed
<pitti> it gets even worse, though
<didrocks> so that will be part of the built device API?
<pitti> for e. g. the sl-modem driver (a custom detection plugin)
<pitti> we don't even know the sysfs device this is mapping to
<pitti> we detect it through grepping aplay -l
<pitti> and there are other drivers like the PVR omap4
<pitti> for those we can just show the driver package description and on/off
<pitti> this is the main reason why I designed the current api around packages, not sysfs devices
<didrocks> yeah, I understand now
<pitti> someone might even provide a btrfs backport dkms package, which is not hardware specific at all
<pitti> so any by-device mapping is necessarily heuristic, and we need an "other" pot for those
<pitti> for those we could use the name of the custom detection plugin as dictionary key, instead of the sysfs pat
<pitti> h
<didrocks> right, that what's make more sense to me
<didrocks> some kind of virtual device as we don't know the real one
<didrocks> pitti: what would be the difference between the "manual install" flag and the from_distro one?
<pitti> didrocks: from_distro == False -> it's a package, but from a third-party repo
<pitti> didrocks: that's the "tested by Ubuntu" bit
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> today I can only get 1024x768 resolution instead of the regular 1366x768 on quantal - did anyone else run into this already?
<pitti> I have my usual 1280x1024 here
<pitti> we didn't get a new kernel, X, or compiz yesterday, though
<pitti> dholbach: is this the safe fallback perhaps?
<dholbach> ah, yes it is, because the boot-up got stuck
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> thanks pitti
<pitti> didrocks: how would you use the recommended flag?
<dholbach> I'm still trying to figure out why it got stuck there
<pitti> dholbach: I sometimes have that because it times out on finding the encrypted swap partition
<pitti> didrocks: I implemented it for the nvidia variants now
<pitti> didrocks: and we still do recommend the proprietary nvidia driver
<pitti> didrocks: but I wonder if you need/want it for ATI
<pitti> didrocks: as I really think we shouldn't recommend the proprietary one any more, but the free one
<didrocks> pitti: I agree with that, I can recommend the ones will be listed in the _device API if there is no driver in the _driver API attached to that device that is recommended
<didrocks> wdyt?
<pitti> didrocks: the _device API will have its own recommended flags, we can add it to the free driver
<pitti> didrocks: do you want to use the _driver API at all, BTW?
<didrocks> pitti: oh, if _device has the flag as well, yeah, recommending the free driver by default, apart from some special case like nvidia
<didrocks> pitti: well, if you wrap all of that in the _device API and there is no need, I'm in favor of not using it
<pitti> we still need the _driver API for the command line tool, ubiquity, etc.
<pitti> but for the GUI you might only want the _device API then
<didrocks> the current UI code I'm seeing is doing a lot of loops for rebuilding a hierachy :/
<didrocks> not sure how it was before this cycle, but at some point a fresh start will be good
<pitti> ok, then I guess for the _driver API you don't care much about the recommended flag at all
<didrocks> pitti: in that case, yeah
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128! Meeting report reminder
<seb128> didrocks, oh, indeed ;-)
<seb128> waouh, robert_ancell keeps rocking the GNOME updates ;-)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> if only I could have trade some MIRs against GNOME updates :-)
<seb128> hehe, I don't think he would fall into that one :p
<didrocks> mpt: hey, would you provide the green/yellow icons for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers or should I just try to play with the jockey ones and turn the green one to other colors?
<mpt> didrocks, please report a bug and assign it to ~jnick-tait
<didrocks> mpt: doing so
<didrocks> mpt: bug #1025562 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025562 in software-properties "Need green/yellow/red icons for software-properties driver installation spec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025562
<didrocks> not sure if he's reading them :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, do you have a minute to discuss xorg,apport?
<didrocks> pitti: (saw the recommended addition, thanks!), do you need any help for the rest? the device API and the manually installed one?
<pitti> didrocks: I'll get to it; I'm currently working on something else, but I'll return to u-d-common in < 1 h
<didrocks> pitti: just offering my help if needed, but yeah, you will probably be more efficient that I can ever be on that. No hurry btw ;)
<seb128> mvo, hey, do you know if glatzor is around atm? cjwatson replied to him on bug #926340 and it would be nice to get that fix included in 12.04.1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926340 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _set_error(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 9: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926340
<pitti> didrocks: ok, getting back to this, had to fix something else first; how does http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096416/ look to you?
<pitti> didrocks: this is extensible for the 'device_type': 'wifi' flag we discussed earlier, but that'll be a separate step
<seb128> mvo, is there any way somebody from your team could help to verify bug #803280 as well? it's in -proposed for 42 days
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803280 in piston-mini-client "software-center crashed with OSError in makedirs(): [Errno 17] El fichero ya existe: '/home/ubuntu/.cache/software-center/rnrclient'" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803280
<Sweetshark> jibel: around?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I went outside for a run (need shower now ;)). A manually installed driver will just have from_distro to False and recommended to False, right?
<pitti> didrocks: there is no 'manual' yet, that'll get added later as well
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, device_type will be in the device info dict I guess
<didrocks> ok :)
<pitti> didrocks: ^ yes
<didrocks> pitti: otherwise, from that, looks good :)
<pitti> didrocks: I was mostly asking about the structure of theh result
<didrocks> looks like what is needed
<didrocks> do you ensure the keys are there?
<didrocks> like if builtin is true
<didrocks> do you still put the free/from_distro ?
<didrocks> keys
<pitti> didrocks: let's discuss in bug 1025632, I just filed that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025632 in ubuntu-drivers-common "Add "manual install" flag" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025632
<pitti> didrocks: I just updated the description to what I believe is more sensible
<Sweetshark> pitti: as the qa guy around here: can you tell we what makes https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/All%20Quantal/job/quantal-pkg-libreoffice/ have red bubbles? I see no obvious error in the log ....
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. not add it to the driver package info, but to the device info (i. e. "this device has a manually installed driver, don't touch it")
<pitti> Sweetshark:
<pitti> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe libservlet3.0-java all 7.0.27-1
<pitti>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<pitti> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<pitti> Sweetshark: from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/All%20Quantal/job/quantal-pkg-libreoffice/ARCH=amd64,label=albali/53/console
<pitti> just needs a retry, I guess
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, ok.
<pitti> didrocks: do have a shower first, I'll have lunch now anyway
<pitti> didrocks: I'll add the manual stuff separately
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'll think about it during my shower :)
<didrocks> because I think mpt would like that we think of a way to tell "remove this manually install drivers"
<didrocks> but yeah, it's not trivial :/
<mpt> didrocks, pitti, that UI requires only a way to say "use this driver instead of the manually installed one". That might require uninstalling the manually installed one, I don't know.
<Sweetshark> pitti: I was just talking to jason about testing in general. It seems to me we could switch to directly build the upstream release branch (not tagged only rcs) now as the branch is stable enough. I wonder about reporting this back to upstream though (which jason was interested in) ...
<pitti> mpt: I don't think we can do that safely
<pitti> mpt: I think for now the UI shouldn't try and mess up your manual installation
<Sweetshark> ... if we fail to often because of such flukes, upstream wouldnt be happy with it.
<mpt> pitti, does that mean if you have a manually installed driver, it is impossible to graphically present "use one of these packaged drivers instead"?
<mpt> i.e. would we have to grey out those radio buttons in that case?
<pitti> mpt: in general, yes; for the nvidia driver in particular there might be a way to get rid of it, but I'd need to ask tseliot
<pitti> but as we have quite a lot of other drivers, the UI does need to consider this possibility
<pitti> i. e. just show "manually installed driver" with no options
 * pitti bbl, lunch
<mpt> that does seem a bit weird
<didrocks> mpt: pitti: what do you think about just showing all of them, and grey all of them apart from the manual installed one + a note telling that removing it should be manual?
<mpt> didrocks, pitti, specification updated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings?action=diff&rev2=17&rev1=16
<didrocks> like on the label stating "This device may work… " or "This device is not working…"
 * didrocks refreshes
<didrocks> mpt: no additional note to "This device is using a manually-installed driver."
<didrocks> like, please remove it manually?
<mpt> didrocks, that's verging on being impolite ... We're not offering to do something that we could do, and instead saying "go do it yourself"
<mpt> or to put it another way, I don't know how we'd present it in a way that it was obvious why we weren't offering to uninstall it.
<didrocks> mpt: one could argue that presenting other driver that we have but can't install (greyed) is also getting in the impolite front, like "too bad, you can't use them" :)
<didrocks> (especially with no explanation why)
<mpt> yes, that's true
<mpt> ok, let's step back a bit
<mpt> pitti, when you say "I think for now the UI shouldn't try and mess up your manual installation", is that because we shouldn't do it for now but should sometime later, because it's dangerous, or some other reason?
<pitti> mpt: it'll always be a compromise; we might be able to remove the manual nvidia driver installation, but we won't be able to put it back; and we can't remove the other drivers if they are installed manually
<pitti> mpt: thanks for the spec update!
<didrocks> pitti: look at my comment on the bug report if we need to still display the others but disabled
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so we'll keep the drivers map, but add the manual flag to the device props?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, seems to make totally sense
<pitti> didrocks: description updated
<didrocks> pitti: you will put one of those in the fake service data you provide? (not sure if they are just a static list or linked to your tests)
<pitti> didrocks: fake service data?
<didrocks> pitti: looking good, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: and what's "on of those"?
<didrocks> pitti: /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/fake-devices-wrapper
<pitti> didrocks: ah, we can't fake module existance that easily
<didrocks> one of those == one manually installed device
<pitti> didrocks: I'll add a test case for it, though
<pitti> didrocks: if we need it for the wrapper as well, I'll think about how to do that
<didrocks> pitti: oh? you are not just sending some static dict?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I think I have an idea
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> that would be sweet so that we can have all static data and cases into the wrapper
<pitti> didrocks: nah, this builds an actual sysfs tree
<didrocks> oh ok
<pitti> but it could grow an option to claim that a particular module is installed, with a wrapper modinfo program
<pitti> which we put into $PATH
<didrocks> interesting, so mapping our own fake modinfo :)
<didrocks> pitti: seems you are really taking the wrapper seriously, I thought it was just a small testing tool :)
<pitti> it is a small testing tool
<pitti> but it's using the same "fakesys.py" as the test suite
<pitti> I am working on getting a generalization of this into gudev itself, BTW
<pitti> so that you can use it from C and from GI
<didrocks> excellent :)
<pitti> and don't have to copy&paste that between projects
<pitti> we need to fake nonexisting hardware in quite a lot of places
<didrocks> yeah, that would really rock! Hardware testing/getting info/drivers seems to be too much plumbings to mock to reinvent the wheel everytime
<pitti> I have the patches ready already, it just needs some more convincing to Kay
<didrocks> good luck ;)
<desrt> happy tuesday
<didrocks> happy tuesday desrt!
<Sweetshark> desrt: happy tuesday indeed!
<desrt> didrocks: how's PS-world shaping up?
<desrt> Sweetshark: good news?
<didrocks> desrt: squaddy ;)
 * desrt wonders if he is about to be taught some english by a frenchman
<larsu> oh hi desrt, how is it going?
<desrt> larsu: hey.  how was your vaca?
<larsu> desrt, awesome :)
<didrocks> desrt: just made up the word after finding some interesting definition on urban dictionary :)
<desrt> larsu: go anywhere?
<Sweetshark> desrt: http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/call-for-testing-ubuntu-libreoffice-packages/ <- good news even have a soundtrack
<desrt> didrocks: ya... i think i found those same 'interesting' definitions as well :)
<larsu> desrt, yeah, canoeing in Sweden
<desrt> larsu: cool.  what part?
<larsu> desrt, Dalsland
<larsu> (about two hours north of Gothenburg)
<desrt> i'm seeing that
<desrt> do your friends/parent/etc have a place up there or is it more of a park type of thing?
<Sweetshark> desrt: (please note, that I do not have a lifejournal anymore -- I remember you complaining about that)
<desrt> Sweetshark: i am very unlikely to test libreoffice :)
<desrt> Sweetshark: but just so you know, i hate wordpress as well
<desrt> i should know -- i use it :)
<larsu> desrt, it's not a park, but you can camp anywhere in Sweden. (There were some small camping-like sites with some firewood and shelter, though)
<desrt> ah.  i think i've heard of this rule.
<desrt> pretty neat
<Sweetshark> desrt: *hrhr* I hope you dont have anything like http://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/move-from-livejournal/ to report -- If you had I would not have had to bother with moving ...
<larsu> definitely, but I guess it wouldn't work very well in more densly populated countries...
<desrt> Sweetshark: i just hate how it fails to post what i tell it to
<desrt> and its comment handling is some kind of disaster as well
<desrt> larsu: so you're in charge of that gtkmenu work, i hope you know :)
<Sweetshark> desrt: did it postpone a "immediate release" post for 6 hours for you?
<desrt> Sweetshark: no
<Sweetshark> desrt: see? what are you complaining!
<Sweetshark> ;)
<larsu> desrt, I figured. Do you have a plan for the accel stuff yet?
<larsu> that's the only thing missing, right?
<desrt> nope.  was wondering if you'd cook one up :)
<desrt> my brain is in a totally different place lately
 * desrt just turned over 6000 lines in dconf the past few weeks
<larsu> hm, really? I'm really busy trying to land the new messaging menu api
<larsu> desrt, is there list support in those 6000 lines?
<desrt> incidentally, i discovered that locking is really really really bad
<desrt> larsu: no.  that comes next.
<larsu> great
<desrt> pthread_mutex_lock() is _slow_
<larsu> desrt, re accels: what's the problem? Just getting them to work again?
<desrt> ya
<mlankhorst> desrt: depends on what kind of lock you're using
<desrt> i never really _fully_ understood how they work
 * larsu neither
<desrt> mclasen did them
<desrt> i think there's this weird global state in gtk that maps accel names to key sequences
<desrt> and the menu items associate themselves with accel names
<desrt> in the case of GAction they do it by action name
<larsu> ok thanks, I'll look into it
<desrt> so the menu item will go look up "<GAction>/app.quit" in the global accel map to find out what key sequence it should bind to
<desrt> then ((magic))
<larsu> where are the accels defined?
<desrt> they get inserted with gtk_application_add_accel
<larsu> ah okay
<desrt> which gets called as well when adding a menu that has an accel='' label
<desrt> don't be fooled, though
<desrt> the accel='' label in the menu doesn't actually do anything for the menu :)
<desrt> the whole thing is slightly BS.  i probably wouldn't have allowed it to happen if i knew how crazy it was
<mlankhorst> desrt: but you have different kind of pthread mutexes so pthread_mutex_lock doesn't have to be slow :)
<larsu> desrt, is it too much work to fix it now?
<desrt> larsu: no.  i imagine not.
<desrt> just gotta wrap your head around it
<desrt> the one thing that you may have a bad time with is your action prefixing
<desrt> do you include the action prefix when doing the lookup in the global table?
<desrt> yes, i guess?
<desrt> mlankhorst: hm?
<larsu> desrt, iirc, yes
<larsu> argh, osx support is incomplete, too
<desrt> larsu: i guess the answer is that we will probably not care about accels in any place that prefixing is in use
<desrt> larsu: so for now, i guess any prefixing should just cause accels not to be rendered
<desrt> larsu: the osx support is working, actually
<desrt> or at least it was :)
<larsu> not with prefixing, though
<larsu> I need accel rendering for some indicators, but maybe we can fake it for now (as those are desktop-wide keybindings anyway)
<desrt> ya
<desrt> that's a really interesting situation :)
<mlankhorst> desrt: you have a ton of options with pthread_mutex, whether you want it global or local (local to process is slightly faster), recursive, error checking, with priority inheritance (rt mutexes) :-)
<desrt> mlankhorst: they're all slow
<desrt> mlankhorst: and the large number of choices i have makes it even slower
<mlankhorst> shouldn't be slow with futexes at least
<mpt> pitti, I wasn't imagining that you would be able to switch back to the manually installed driver afterwards
<desrt> mlankhorst: the slowness comes from the global synchronisation step required to flush out the write cache and do an atomic operation
<mlankhorst> ah
<desrt> no matter what type of lock i'm using (unless it's thread-local ;)) i'm gonna hit that
<mlankhorst> what good would a thread local lock be
<mlankhorst> :p
<mlankhorst> and depends if you have coherent cache or not :D
<mlankhorst> so yeah I'd guess on arm it would be slow
<tseliot> pitti: I can try and remove whatever the Nvidia installer did but this won't guarantee that the system will be ok afterwards
<pitti> tseliot: yeah, thought so; would you recommend we best leave it alone when there is a manual install?
<desrt> seb128: poke
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> desrt, how are you?
<desrt> seb128: good.
<desrt> seb128: just wanted to make sure you don't hate me for the release
<seb128> does anyone here own a samsung s2 phone?
<seb128> desrt, which one?
<desrt> dconf
<seb128> desrt, I didn't notice it yet so no hate so far ;-)
<desrt> sweet!
 * desrt was worried about sonames or some stupid crap like that
<seb128> desrt, did you roll the tarball yet?
<desrt> ya.  yesterday.
<seb128> doh, yeah, I see that
<seb128> desrt, I'm leaving a bit in my own world this cycle, still being on the LTS :p I let the crack to robert_ancell
<desrt> cool
<tseliot> pitti: I'll try to fix it in my packaging scripts and error out in case of failure
<desrt> what are you working on?
<seb128> desrt, I will check on it later though
<pitti> tseliot: thanks; I also add a mode for this to u-d-common to detect this
<seb128> desrt, LTS .1, in 3 words: SRUs, SRUs, SRUs
<seb128> desrt, that an trying to fit in pitti's old shoes ;-)
<desrt> right.  i think you mentioned this.
<pitti> tseliot: if the "nvidia" kmod is present, but the nvidia-* package is not installed, we can consider this as manual installation, right?
<tseliot> pitti: very good
<tseliot> pitti: yes, unless you've just uninstalled a packaged driver which was in use
<pitti> tseliot: modinfo should fail then, though?
<seb128> desrt, I'm glad you got the new dconf out though, that will unblock gsettingslist work hopefully, which is showing up in red on our charts ;-)
<pitti> tseliot: package removal ought to remove the .ko
<seb128> pitti, what phone do you have nowadays? not a s2 by any luck?
<pitti> seb128: no, Sony-Ericsson Xperia mini pro
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if anyone has a samsung s2 and can test libgphoto on it let me know
<pitti> I want a phone, not a tablet :)
<desrt> seb128: blah blah blah
<seb128> pitti, I didn't say galaxy note :p
<desrt> seb128: I MUST WRITE MORE TESTS FIRST
<desrt> 100% coverage!!!
<pitti> seb128: is that really model specific? I had assumed it would be more likely dependent on the android version
 * pitti applauds desrt
<pitti> seb128: still, the galaxy mobiles are way too big for my taste
<pitti> they are half a tablet
<ogra_> pitti, well, it is the decade of the *big* phones ... just get a backpack and move with the mases ;)
<seb128> pitti, not sure, I crossed http://gphoto.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gphoto/branches/libgphoto2-2_4/libgphoto2/camlibs/ptp2/ptp-pack.c?r1=13960&r2=13959&pathrev=13960
<ogra_> *masses
<seb128> pitti, and http://gphoto.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/gphoto?view=revision&revision=13969
<pitti> seb128: oh, product IDs?
<pitti> these would be model specific, yes
<seb128> pitti, no, product IDs are trivial to backport
<seb128> pitti, those have a bit of specific code
<seb128> but I guess I will just skip that and look at backporting if somebody shows up with a device to test or with a bug complaining it doesn't work
<seb128> pitti, in fact I started because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1025598
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1025598 in shotwell "shotwell doesn't get the new pictures since a few days" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> pitti, but that one seems to be "android 4.1.1 changed something and shotwell,libgphoto don't like it"
<seb128> damn android hackers! ;-)
<pitti> I'm still running 2.x on my sony
 * desrt rebases the old gsettingsbackend/gsettingslist branch
 * desrt has the next month of uninterrupted pure 100% hacking time to slay this beast
<desrt> oh.  guadec.  crap!
<pitti> didrocks: uploaded for now, as I'll call it a day quite soon
<pitti> didrocks: will do the manual flag/fake addition tomorrow morning
<didrocks> pitti: sounds good to me, still making my road in the current code
<didrocks> but will clearly need cleanage once someone gets time, because it needs it so much (not sure how old this is :))
<jibel> Sweetshark, pong
<Sweetshark> jibel: now that the 3.6.0 packaging seems to be mostly stable and the release branch upstream is getting less frantic, I think we can consider switching the qa jenkins to not do a fixed upstream tag, but move along with the upstream release branch.
<Sweetshark> jibel: that would mean: a/ deleting the upstream tarballs b/ do a './debian/rules get-orig-source USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y GIT_TAG=libreoffice-3-6'
<Sweetshark> which would take whatever is at the upstream release branch atm.
<micahg> seb128: I'm switching lo back to v-done unless you're waiting on someone else in your comment
<jibel> Sweetshark, ok. I'll update the test script to do that.
<seb128> micahg, thanks, no I was not, I just didn't want to do it myself before checking with you since you were the one who moved it to verification-failed
<micahg> seb128: thanks, I won't bother with my own testing since the reporter confirmed then
<seb128> micahg, ok, works for me, the new comments seem to make it clear that problem was already there in 3.5.3, so yeah, not a regression
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox: the meeting time is in 10 min if you have any topic to add, please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-07-17 (if you are not didrocks) with what you did as well, thanks
<kenvandine> where has the morning gone!
<Chipaca> kenvandine: west
<davmor2> kenvandine: it's over there galloping into the distance
<Sweetshark> seb128: uploading 3.6.0~rc1
<kenvandine> indeed
<seb128> Sweetshark, great
 * mterry has just been doing boring archive stuff :-/
<Sweetshark> seb128: had to redo it it for -sa ..
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess it's taking a while to pack the source ;-)
 * Sweetshark is getting consistent 2MB/s to chinstrap ...
<seb128> mterry, soon you will be back on fun stuff ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: 2min 7 sec in a pbuilder (on a SSD and with 16GB RAM in that machine)
<seb128> not too bad
<mterry> seb128, it's fun for me!  just not fun for reports
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: how many cores?
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: 4+hyperthreading (i7-2720QM) -- its only a notebook.
<mlankhorst> oh :p
 * mlankhorst has i5 2500k slightly overclocked + 16gb memory
<kenvandine> mlankhorst, don't let Sweetshark trick you... it might be called a notebook... but it is more like a semi-portable build server that has an LCD attached
<mlankhorst> I gathered as much
<kenvandine> the lights dim when he turns it on :)
<ogra_> does it hover in 1m height if you compile LibO ?
<desrt> i was sitting beside that thing once
<desrt> ya... i was getting hot
<kenvandine> haha
<desrt> but the thing that surprised me the most was that it was massive enough that i could feel its gravitational pull
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> thus is the cost of having libreoffice in the distribution...
<kenvandine> indeed
 * Sweetshark has a i7-2720QM with 16GB RAM and SSD notebook, a Sun Ultra 24 workstation (Q9650 with 8GB and RAID) and loud IBM x3800 with 8 xeons, a ideapad s12, an old notebook playing homeserver, some arm boards ...
<ogra_> yay, arm boards °
 * mlankhorst only has a pandaboard
<desrt> mlankhorst: your pandaboard uses less power than the power LED on Sweetshark's laptop
<ogra_> feed it enough bamboo and it might grow up to a PC :)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: I want a odroid-x for building Libreoffice
<mlankhorst> desrt: likely :D
<ogra_> heh
<desrt> does there exist an ARM machine that can build libreoffice in less than one day?
<Sweetshark> desrt: I bet the odroid-x can do a dev-build, maybe even a release build in under a day.
<desrt> what is this mythical machine of awesomeness?
<Sweetshark> desrt: quad core
<desrt> seems to lack sata
<desrt> junk
<ralsina> desrt: what would be needed to achieve that? quad-core, 2GB or RAM and SATA?
<desrt> would be nice
<desrt> mele a2000 looks like a fairly nice system
<ralsina> desrt: I have a mele a1000
<desrt> like it?
<ralsina> desrt: same system basycally. Only .5MB of RAM though
<ralsina> desrt: love it
<ralsina> desrt: awesome hacking toy
<desrt> 0.5MB, eh?
<desrt> running MS-DOS 5.0 on it?
<ralsina> oops GB
<desrt> :)
<ralsina> :-)
<desrt> it's not quad though, is it?
<ralsina> it's allwiner a10, so single core 1.2Ghz
<desrt> too bad
<ralsina> it does have a sata connector though
<desrt> ya.  that's what interests me about it.
<ralsina> so maybe it can get it done in a day ;-)
<desrt> couple of questions about the device, if you don't mind
<desrt> what is the voltage input?
<ralsina> desrt: shoot!
<ralsina> desrt: it comes with a power source so have not checked
<ralsina> desrt: can find out in 35 seconds though
<desrt> please do :)
 * desrt guesses 12V regulated
<ralsina> desrt: 5V 2A
<desrt> oh.  weird.
<desrt> i guess it won't give 12V for sata drives...
<ralsina> have not connected it yet since I have no spare drives around
<desrt> 2A is a pretty low figure for a spec (which is always a bit above max)
<desrt> i wonder what idle consumption is actually like
 * desrt is interested in a computer that consumes no more than a couple of watts
<ralsina> that 5v 2a is written in the bottom o the box. I have heard figures around 3 watts for it
<desrt> that's respectable
<ralsina> 7w peak with a sata drive connected
<desrt> presumably less for SSD
<ralsina> whoa android idle: 1.7W
<desrt> highly respectable
<ralsina> http://rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/
<desrt> i should probably buy one of these suckers
<ralsina> desrt: cheapish and free delivery
<desrt> i live in canada :)
<ralsina> desrt: still free delivery :-)
<desrt> from what site?
<ralsina> dx.com
 * desrt notes that he will likely have to pay customs anyway
<ralsina> http://dx.com/mele-a2000-1080p-android-2-3-network-multi-media-player-w-sata-usb-hdmi-lan-vga-wifi-4gb-131566?item=1
 * mterry is so hot, sweat is rolling down his face, making it hard to see screen
<mterry> screw global warming
<bcurtiswx> mterry, A/C ?
<mterry> bcurtiswx, you people and your fancy technology
<seb128> mterry, if only we could do trading, we have a cold summer so far, it's like april weather
<seb128> mterry, 18°C and grey
<seb128> mterry, 65F for you weirdos ;-)
<bcurtiswx> it's hit high 30's and very low 40's here way too much
 * seb128 wants 25°C
<mterry> you people and your celsius
<bcurtiswx> mterry, sorry, then it's hit 95-105 here wa too often
 * mterry tried to use celsius for a while, but will settle for getting used to 24h time
<seb128> hehe
<mterry> Can't somebody conquer America or something and impose metric?
<seb128> mterry, well, anyway it's 65F and I want 76F
<mterry> seb128, OK, I'll trade you 10F
<bcurtiswx> mterry, i wish they would.. you know how many failed space launches could have been avoided!
<seb128> mterry, deal!
<seb128> how do we process for the exchange?
<mterry> England, you could always try again...
<mterry> seb128, I'll run my A/C, and you put on a coat
<seb128> lol
<bcurtiswx> you may run into some currency exchange issues there...
<chrisccoulson> imperial ftw. i'd much rather order a 16oz steak than a 453.59g steak
<micahg> 0.5kg just doesn't sound as nice
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: steaks aren't measured in "stones" in the UK? :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> mterry: how hot is it there?
<mterry> dobey, 95F
<dobey> oh, i guess that is pretty hot for boston
<dobey> lol
<dobey> "91F - Feels like: 101F"
<dobey> feels like i need to go get some ice cream out of the freezer :P
<Guest50245> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=29201 "Feels like 114" lol
<jbicha> hi
<desrt> uh oh
 * desrt gets a sinking feeling
<gareththered> seb128:  I'm confused as to what happened with the gphoto upload today.  Can you spare a moment to explain?
<seb128> gareththered, hey, what about it?
<seb128> desrt, oh?
<seb128> desrt, get some food!
<desrt> seb128: ?
<seb128> desrt, * desrt gets a sinking feeling
<desrt> oh.  no
<seb128> desrt, food resolves everything :p
<desrt> my hydraulics that control the height of my chair are broken
<desrt> this is the same way that my last chair died :(
<gareththered> seb128: Launchpad complained of an import problem - something to do with Chinese(simplified) zh_CN.  Does that mean it failed to import?  Strange considering what was in the patch!
<seb128> gareththered, oh, feel free to ignore that
<seb128> desrt, oh, stop bouncing like mad while working!
<seb128> gareththered, it means one of the translation file has some formatting issue, that's probably there for ages but we usually ignore them since most of the time they are harmless
<gareththered> seb128:  Phew! Thanks for that.  I'll now set up Precise-Proposed and give it a test.
<seb128> gareththered, thanks for the work!
<gareththered> seb128:  It was my first attempt at a bug fix.   Now that I have a basic idea of how it's done, I can maybe try some more.  Expect some more newbie questions soon!!
<seb128> gareththered, you are welcome to ask question there, keep up the good work ;-)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, does empathy work right for you on quantal ?
<kenvandine> yes
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i am using my mac and i don't see the contact list, just the window.. but people can message me and I see it fine
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh robert_ancell RAOF TheMuso meeting reminder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-07-17
<jasoncwarner_> please put your items on the wiki and any agenda items
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> no agenda items from me
<TheMuso> Neither me.
<RAOF> Nor I
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-18
<jbicha> robert_ancell: you didn't start on nautilus 3.5.4, did you?
<jbicha> the Ubuntu patches don't do well with Nautilus' menu reorg...
<TheMuso> Sad that the go menu was removed... That was useful.
<jbicha> oh wow, those monochrome sidebar icons are striking
<jbicha> I hate how the gear menu on the far right has so many submenus with the arrows pointing right but opening left :(
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nope
<jbicha> I can get it to compile, but not without disabling several of the patches
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ech
<robert_ancell> jbicha, how is the gnome flavour going btw?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: it's not going, it's a lot of work to understand how to build a CD
<robert_ancell> jbicha, did you get anywhere. Is there a Wiki page or anything? I'd love to help if I can
<jbicha> I did manage to hack a build a CD and get it to install
<jbicha> the live environment didn't work though, I'm not sure what I need to change to get gnome to run instead of the ubuntu session
<jbicha> the theming looked pretty bad too
<jbicha> I'll look at it again later this week or so and let you see what it looks like
<jbicha> ok, I'm done with nautilus for tonight, I pushed what I had to bzr
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nice, thanks!
<TheMuso> jbicha: From your above comments re GNOME flavour, Canonical aren't going to build it?
<jbicha> the GNOME flavor is not an official Canonical project, it would be equivalent to Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<TheMuso> Yes but Canonical builds those.
<TheMuso> To be precise, Canonical offers build and hosting infrastructure for those.
<jbicha> at this point it looks unlikely it will even be an official flavor for 12.10 but there's still time for that to change
<TheMuso> Ok.
<jbicha> the image has to work first, then we can apply to the Tech Board to be official
<TheMuso> ...which means someone has to build it, which is not an easy task, if you want to take the ground up image build approach used by all official flavours.
<jbicha> yeah, making the seed isn't too terribly difficult but getting all the pieces to work well together is more of a challenge
<jbicha> oh, and some point we'll need to ask the GNOME Foundation about what we'll be allowed to name the thing
<TheMuso> Yup, I know, I've set up the infrastructure here locally for another project myself.
<robru> Hey guys, how is everybody tonight?
<robru> I have a question about the way python modules are packaged in Ubuntu, you lot seem like you might know a thing or two about it ;-)
<robru> Specifically, why are all the system python modules installed in 'dist-packages', and why does distutils try to install my module into 'site-packages', and is this a bug in the way distutils is packaged for Ubuntu? distutils works fine on Fedora but './setup.py install' doesn't work on Ubuntu.
<robru> (in Fedora there is no dist-packages, only site-packages, and everything is happy that way)
<robru> I see that Python's sys.path doesn't include any kind of site-packages directory at all, and I'm halfway through writing a workaround in which I manually add site-packages to sys.path, though it occurred to me that a more correct solution might be to patch distutils to install things into dist-packages instead. Seems odd that distutils by default would be installing modules into a place where python itself doesn't kno
<robru> w to look for them. Hardly seems like my program's fault at all, in fact...
<robru> distutils, naturally, has an option --install-layout=deb, that should pretty much be default on ubuntu but isn't, not sure if that's a bug then.
<robru> Ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/362570
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 362570 in python2.6 "Python distutils installs into 'site-packages' instead of 'dist-packages' when a prefix is set" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<robru> hah, just found that right before you said it
<robru> wait, bot.
<robru> lol
 * TheMuso was going to say something but...
<TheMuso> :)
<robru> if you hadn't noticed, I'm new here! Yaaaaay newbies!
<TheMuso> No I haven't noticed. I see so many people joining/leaving, and I don't really pay attention to those status messages.
<robru> Right, anyway. I don't suppose you have an opinion on the site-packages/dist-packages issue? I don't personally have a  preference either way, but the fact that the installed-to location is not in the default python search path is surely a bug? With the current behavior, when somebody runs 'sudo ./setup.py install', the resulting installation is broken (running the program raises ImportError because python can't find
<robru> the thing that distutils just installed).
<TheMuso> No sorry, I don't do alot with python so far as package install locations etc goes, I just go with the flow.
<robru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/362570/comments/10 this is *exactly* the crux of the issue that I'm having. I've pushed a really hacky ubuntu-specific workaround to my users but it's quite ugly insofar as it involves having setup.py check that it's running on Ubuntu, and change the install prefix. distutils should be smarter than this, and my module's own setup.py shouldn't have to care what s
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 362570 in python2.6 "Python distutils installs into 'site-packages' instead of 'dist-packages' when a prefix is set" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<robru> ystem it's running on.
<TheMuso> You actually might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel, as that channel is more for that kind of stuff, this channel is mostly for desktop related development discussion.
<robru> Ah. well now that I've found the bug I'll just comment on that.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<thumper> hi folks
<thumper> have there been recent (like in the last day or two) updates to gdk/gtk?
<thumper> in quantal?
<thumper> we've hit some interesting bugs
<thumper> unity crashing type bugs
<thumper> seems to be gtk_widget_event from the mainloop
<thumper> we're still investigating
<Sarvatt> [
<Sarvatt> oops, sorry
<TheMuso> thumper: Lastest GTK3 upload was on July 11.
<thumper> TheMuso: thanks...
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> is there any way to see what changed in quantal in the last two days?
<thumper> we're trying to track down changes in the system
<RAOF> thumper: It's easy to tell what changed on your machine in the last two days; check out software centre.
<thumper> does that tell you?
<TheMuso> Ah. Was about to suggest also loking at the quantal-changes list archives.
<RAOF> thumper: Specifically, the “History” button.
<TheMuso> looking
<RAOF> thumper: That'll give you the list of all the things you've installed/removed, or upgraded, their versions, and when it happened (it's grouped by day)
<thumper> unfortunately not super useful for our test system
<thumper> which boots a CD image and updates :)
<RAOF> Aaah. Yeah, that's super unuseful.
<TheMuso> Well I think quantal-changes archives is the next best thing.
<TheMuso> Unless someone knows of something else that is better.
<RAOF> Yeah, quantal-changes is probably the winner here.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen, I'm fine, thanks! yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm quite fine, thanks
<pitti> almost through with the morning mail flood, then getting back to u-d-c
<didrocks> pitti: sweet! I have to change big chunks of code of software-properties anyway (looking at why it got so many crashes when starting policykit transactions…)
<pitti> didrocks: but hopefully the new API should make it quite a bit easier on the client side?
<didrocks> pitti: well, yeah, the issue is that a rewrite of the functionnality would be the best, all the UI and logic is melt in the current code, the handling of the transaction is ackward :/
<didrocks> pitti: I'm wondering between patching and trying to get things back on shape… but if we want it in alpha3
<didrocks> I don't want to spent 2 weeks to rewrite everything/clean that, I was just ask to help
<pitti> didrocks: I thought eventually this would move into software-center anyway?
<pitti> which would be a rewrite
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so maybe let's just try to get it working right now :/
<didrocks> everything is hardcoded, starting from scratch would have been easier I guess
<didrocks> not taken into accout that values can be refreshed
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I think I just finished getting it in shape (meaning working, especially in tricky case). I simulated the "manually installed" driver case for now
<pitti> didrocks: nice! I have the implementation half-done
<pitti> for the manual_install flag, I mean
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: g+ addict! :-)
<pitti> didrocks: my mobile was humming..
<didrocks> heh :-) /me hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back didrocks
<pitti> hah! test pass!
<didrocks> great!
<pitti> didrocks: I extended fake-devices-wrapper to look at e. g. FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia
<pitti> didrocks: I figured an env var is easier than a command line option, as parsing that would interfere with command line options from the wrapped program
<pitti> but I guess that's "good enough"
<pitti> FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia ->
<pitti> == /tmp/tmptk910i/devices/nvidiacard ==
<pitti> modalias : pci:v000010DEd000010C3sv00sd01bc03sc00i00
<pitti> manual_install: True
<pitti> didrocks: u-d-common .66 uploaded, enjoy!
<didrocks> pitti: \o/
<didrocks> pitti: will use it right away with the env variable to ensure everything is working
<didrocks> pitti: seems that find_cookie didn't find any of them to accomodate your coffee: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110369564/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.ubuntu-drivers-common_1%3A0.2.66_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> famous UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x80 in position 32: invalid start byte
<didrocks> even in python3 //
<didrocks> pitti: if someone is discussing on g+ and the other answer on IRC, this will become tricky :)
<pitti> didrocks: lol
<pitti> I just saw this
<pitti> regression from this night's python3.2 upload apparenlty?
<pitti> (just said so in #u-devel)
<didrocks> yeah, seeing that, thanks!
 * pitti dist-upgrades
<didrocks> I think I will never understand those utf-8 encoding/decoding errors
<didrocks> seems easy on the paper
<didrocks> but so many cases…
<didrocks> and as you told, it seems that opening file isn't safe anymore? you still have to open them as bytes in python3?
<pitti> but it's not even getting to my code yet, that's distutils
<didrocks> indeed…
<pitti> didrocks: well, that or explicitly add encoding='UTF-8' to the open() call
<pitti> but that's not python2 compatible
<pitti> otherwise it defaults to the locale's encoding
<pitti> which makes sense in some way, but totally breaks with our build environments which insist on C
<didrocks> ah, so all files are not ensured to be 100% UTF-8, I was thinking that it was something that python3 assured
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> will add encoding='UTF-8' I think ;)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, guten tag pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, ca va bien ! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien ici aussi :)
<seb128> ok, special offer today, I offer a webkit to whoever raise his hand first!
<seb128> do we have any taker?
<pitti> seb128: dude, you realy have to work on your marketing sk1llz
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> Laney: were you meaning to sync the new glib 2.33.4?
<seb128> I pushed the new webkit version to the ubuntu-desktop ppa yesterday evening thinking I would thinking I would wake up with debs
<seb128> but I woke up with "cp: writing `debian/libwebkitgtk-1.0-0//usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.13.1': No space left on device"
<seb128> not quite what I wanted :-(
 * didrocks looks why using git trunk, the manual driver doesn't appear under the env variable
<pitti> didrocks: how are you calling s-properties exactly?
<didrocks> pitti: PYTHONPATH=".:/home/didrocks/work/software-properties/ubuntu-drivers-common:/home/didrocks/work/software-properties/ubuntu-drivers-common/tests" /home/didrocks/work/software-properties/ubuntu-drivers-common/share/fake-devices-wrapper ./software-properties-gtk --data-dir=data
<seb128> Laney, congrats on being accepted coredev!
<didrocks> pitti: I include the tests directory for the fakesysfs module FYI
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, that's right
<didrocks> and I exported: export FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> $ FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia PYTHONPATH=.:tests share/fake-devices-wrapper ./ubuntu-drivers devices
<pitti> didrocks: ^ that's what I ran in u-d-c's trunk
<pitti> didrocks: does that work for you?
<pitti> didrocks: package build fixed in git, so you can pull and git-buildpackage -us -uc -b
<didrocks> pitti: let me try again, I tried ubuntu-drivers devices, let me change directory to see what happens :)
<pitti> didrocks: with the new .debs, this also works:
<pitti> $ FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia /usr/share/ubuntu-drivers-common/fake-devices-wrapper ubuntu-drivers devices
<didrocks> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097917/
<pitti> hm, WTH
 * pitti cancels his debcommit -ar
<didrocks> I guess there is a global import somewhere?
<pitti> no, it's done right in fake-devices-wrapper
<didrocks> it sees the env variable
<pitti> didrocks: what's the topmost commit in git log that you see?
<pitti> (yay for git not having sane rev numbers..)
<didrocks> pitti: I just pulled and tried with 86C702d68c
<pitti> didrocks: what does that say:
<pitti> FAKE_INSTALLED_KMOD=nvidia PYTHONPATH=.:tests share/fake-devices-wrapper which modinfo
<didrocks> /tmp/tmpiyfh9t/modinfo
<pitti> let's switch to privmsg for debugging
<didrocks> yep
<tkamppeter> Any LightDM expert around, I have a problem after repartitioning my HD
<seb128> just ask your question we might be able to reply
<tkamppeter> After repartitioning and adjusting some broken permissions I have the LightDM screen and when I log in the desktop does not come up, instead after some seconds of a black screen LightDM's login screeen appears again. If I start gdm I can log in normally, so my home dir seems to be OK.
<tkamppeter> This happens to me on Precise.
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have a staled .Xauthority in your user dir?
<seb128> does it work if you move it away?
<tkamppeter> seb128, how can I check this? Out of GDM my desktop comes up correctly.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ls -l ~/.Xauthority?
<tkamppeter> -rw------- 1 root root 200 Jul 17 22:24 .Xauthority
<tkamppeter> seb128, is it really correct that root is the owner of my .Xauthority?
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, that's what I was saying, try to rm that file and see if that fixes lightdm
<tkamppeter> seb128, thank you, that was it. Why does software not display decent error messages?
<seb128> tkamppeter, because softwares are not perfect, e.g that's a known bug
<seb128> tkamppeter, you're welcome
<seb128> tkamppeter, it should be fixed at some point
<tkamppeter> Another point, probably more for pitti, is that syncpackage stopped working for me, but not only on the box which I repartitioned, also on all the other boxes. I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097950/
<seb128> not sure why that hits gnome-keyring's code
<pitti> hm,  no offhand idea; perhaps the launchpad cookie got invalidated somehow?
<tkamppeter> pitti, how can one recover that? And getting this ugly traceback is for sure a bug.
<tkamppeter> pitti, removing the browser cache and all launchpad cookies and restarting the browser does not help.
<jibel> Sweetsha1k, I fixed the problem with libservlet but now LO failed to build
<jibel> In file included from /tmp/buildd/libreoffice-3.6.0~rc1/sdext/source/pdfimport/xpdfwrapper/pdfioutdev_gpl.cxx:32:0:
<jibel> /tmp/buildd/libreoffice-3.6.0~rc1/sdext/source/pdfimport/xpdfwrapper/pdfioutdev_gpl.hxx:43:22: fatal error: GfxState.h: No such file or directory
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, hey
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, so, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1097967/ ... bunch of universe build-depends with your libreoffice 3.6 upload, it's depwaiting, did you open MIRs yet?
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's not browser cookies, it's somewhere in ~/.launchpad presumably
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: arrgh, no. ^&$#ing java/reportbuilder madness
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, reportbuilder?
<Laney> pitti: testsuite failures :(
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yes, the libreoffice-reportbuilder needs all that java crap. And reportbuilder was disabled just because of that in precise, giving me angry and vocal users in bug 992232
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992232 in libreoffice "no libreoffice-report-builder in precise" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992232
<Laney> seb128: thanks! the power corrupts
<seb128> Laney, what's the first thing you are going to break? :p
 * Sweetsha1k needs a bulk MIR script.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, is that one easy to turn off until the MIRs are sorted?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yes. OTOH I can blackmail jamespages to quickly help MIRing these as he need that update for his libservlet migration ...
<Sweetsha1k> *hrhr*
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, I've the feeling that writing that stack of MIRs and getting them review will not happen this week, but check with him first sure
 * Sweetsha1k will do a one hour raindance of excuberant beauty, the day we killed java from libreoffice core.
<Sweetsha1k> (shortly after we all run GNU Hurd)
<seb128> Laney, pitti: speaking of glib there is a 2.33.6 follow up update to fix some breakage from .4
 * pitti hugs didrocks for uploading software-properties
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, ok, the component-mismatch is scary, you should probably turn off reportbuilder until things are sorted out
<Laney> they skipped .5?
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: yep.
<Laney> anyway, I'm not here so much for the rest of the week so if someone can upload that it'd be nice
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, thanks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, dunno why
<seb128> pitti, is there any chance you could finish the glib update in debian experimental this week and sync it over?
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I guess I can
<seb128> pitti, that would be great, thanks!
<Laney> so I found out that if you comment out the last two TEST_NEW_FAIL tests in regex.c then it gets much further (on ppc)
<Laney> it still failed, but I think that was something to do with "cancelled" so it may be fixed in .6
<pitti> Laney: oh, are you talking about the regression galore in https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=glib2.0&suite=experimental ?
<Laney> pitti: yeah :-)
<Laney> there's a new test and one which was previously disabled, and it seems that they fail on some arches
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :-)
<Laney> i've got a built tree in my home directory on davis.c.c
<ricotz> Laney, hey, maybe you are interested in this log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110365975/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.glib2.0_2.33.7~git20120717.2855b827-0ubuntu1~12.10~ricotz0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tkamppeter> pitti, I do not have ~/.launchpad but only ~/.launchpadlib. I moved this way but it does not help.
<pitti> hm -- could anyone please run "grep -r __abort_msg /usr/include/" and tell me if you get any hits?
<seb128> pitti, none
<pitti> ah, scratch that, I know what's wrong
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, de rien
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: welcome done on finishing the jockey replacement!
<pitti> seb128: thanks :) I guess there's still some stuff to mop up
<seb128> pitti, well, it's a good step in any case ;-)
<pitti> such as the system-config-printer driver lookup (which needs to move into s-c-p itself)
<seb128> oh right, tkamppeter is working on that right?
<pitti> but I'm quite happy about this
<pitti> yes
 * pitti -> lunch, bbl
<seb128> pitti, enjoy
<didrocks> seb128: thanks ;)
<didrocks> enjoy pitti
 * didrocks will go for a run
<pitti> didrocks: was just trying s-p-gtk again, nice!
<pitti> didrocks: I figure this should be somewhere in control-center, though?
<pitti> didrocks: can you call it in a way to show the drivers tab by default?
<didrocks> pitti: happy that you are happy :) Yeah, maybe it should be in control-center. If so, for showing the driver tab by default I think there is no such facility, right now, but clearly possible to easily implement that
<didrocks> mpt: what's your tought? ^
<mpt> BURN THEM ALL
<didrocks> the additional hw spot to replace jockey is a good one :)
<mpt> What was the question?
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> didrocks: I'll change jockey-gtk to be a transitional package to software-properties-gtk, so that it disappears from control-center
<pitti> we still need -kde, they don't have a replacement yet
<didrocks> mpt: should g-c-c have some icon to run software-properties-gtk on the driver tab directly?
<pitti> mpt: right now it still shows "Additional Drivers" to point to Jockey, but that's going away
<didrocks> pitti: agreed :)
<mpt> didrocks, I don't think that's necessary, one's enough
<didrocks> one?
<pitti> mpt: software-properties isn't in control-center either
<pitti> it used to be
<pitti> but at least I don't see it
<mpt> didrocks, "Software & Updates"
<didrocks> it's not anymore as far as I see
<pitti> I don't have that, do you?
<mpt> didrocks, so basically, that would replace the current "Additional Drivers" one
<didrocks> mpt: system category I reckon?
<mpt> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> ok, let's do that then :)
<pitti> a11y, users, "details" (leading to "about system"), backup, landscape, time&date
<pitti> didrocks: hardware tab rather
<didrocks> pitti: for upgrading softwares?
<pitti> didrocks: first, it still has two slots (system doesn't)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, for software sources in general, hm
<didrocks> right, doesn't really make sense in hw :/
<mpt> pitti, and second it's related to hardware. But I think that's the tail wagging the dog a bit.
<pitti> that'll be a bit tricky layout wise
<mpt> I have a plan for getting rid of Details
<pitti> mpt: the drivers part is, but not the software updates part
<mpt> yes
<didrocks> zomg mpt has a plan :)
<mpt> the drivers part is the tail
<didrocks> (seems it's related to burn and fire) :)
<ogra_> you could have a switch that hides all other tabs
<mpt> heh
<didrocks> mpt: so where your heart his? breaking the layout even more (I heard that we will add soon a new item in the first category anyway, so 2 rows), or putting software properties elsewhere?
<mpt> didrocks, I suggest making the window wider for now, and we'll figure it out later (famous last words)
<bcurtiswx> RAOF, Hey re bug #1018784, I don't understand your comment. I fixed a typo in the changelog that would have closed the wrong bug, which was fixed before
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018784 in empathy "[SRU Precise] update to 3.4.2.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018784
<didrocks> mpt: ok, I'll add it to the system one then, and we'll make g-c-c larger
<mpt> ok
<bcurtiswx> RAOF, if the upload was incorrect (and not reuploaded) I have no upload rights and my fixes would have had to be reuploaded by someone else
<bcurtiswx> RAOF, once kenvandine gets in I'll have him reupload
<tkamppeter> pitti, seb128, any other idea about the syncpackage problem? Moving away ~/.launchpadlib does not help.
<pitti> no, no further idea I'm afraid
<pitti> seb128: btw, WDYT about dropping 91_revert_schema_path_warning.patch from glib now?
<pitti> -    g_printerr ("warning: Schema '%s' has path '%s'.  Paths starting with "
<pitti> -                "'/apps/', '/desktop/' or '/system/' are deprecated.\n", id, path);
<pitti> is that still something we want to allow in quantal, or fix?
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell fixed a bunch, I think it's fine to warn about that in quantal
<pitti> seb128: ack
<didrocks> wait maybe that I push the dconf load dconf dump migration script for unity? :)
<didrocks> or we can spam for 2 days .xsession-errors I guess
<pitti> I won't get it into quantal today
<pitti> I'm doing this as a side-thing, and it shoudl build on a few arches in Debian first
<pitti> :q
<pitti> erk, focus, sorry
<seb128> pitti, btw something broke gsettings command line completion in quantal
<didrocks> perfect :)
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> ls /etc/bash_completion.d/gset*
<didrocks> -> nothing
<pitti> /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/gsettings
<pitti> it seems bash completion has moved there now
<seb128> hum
<pitti> which indeed seems a lot more sensible than putting all of this into etc
<seb128> but it doesn't seem to be picked up?
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=e9ec1ad0689dfbb1121e1c5fe5b1aedbe2de568f
<didrocks> well, the 3 files in it doesn't complete :)
<didrocks> so yeah, it's sensible, but not working!
<seb128> bash-completion (1.90)
<seb128>   * Layout change: everything is now in /usr/share/bash-completion/, rather
<seb128>     than in /etc/.
<seb128> on the upstream bug
<pitti>  bash-completion | 1:2.0-1 | sid     | source, all
<pitti> (also in wheezy)
<didrocks> we have 1:1.3-1ubuntu8
<pitti> someone didn't do their merges apparently :)
<seb128> pitti, well, it's just "Debian & Ubuntu are behind on versions"
<pitti> seb128: no, Ubuntu is
<pitti> Debian has had 2.0 for quite a while (even in wheezy)
<seb128> oh
<pitti> cf. missing merges
<didrocks> I wonder how painful will be the transition, seeing the number of packages shipping completion
<didrocks> of course, desrt and gsettings are on edge! :)
<pitti> the debian changelog looks like they took care of this
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> bash-completion (1:1.99-2) unstable; urgency=low
<seb128>    * Make /etc/bash_completion a symlink to the new location, waiting
<seb128>      for bash to update its scripts (Closes: #648319)
<didrocks> ah good :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: so, how does one migrate from /apps gsettings path to a more sane one? Is there an example somewhere?
<seb128> mdeslaur, that's a question for didrocks
<mdeslaur> didrocks: ^?
<didrocks> seb128: I think you +1 on it :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> mdeslaur as well +1 the g+ post :)
<didrocks> mdeslaur: just ship a script for session-migration which can do: dconf dump /path dconf load /newpath
<didrocks> mdeslaur: I'll do one for unity probably tomorrow
<didrocks> so that will be the example
<didrocks> :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: hrm, ok, that's great for quantal...any ideas for previous releases?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: hum, you want to do that as a SRU? :)
<didrocks> don't be crazy like that ;)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: no, but I build for older releases in a PPA
<didrocks> mdeslaur: I think you will need to ship session-migration in the ppa then and make a build-dep on it (should be backportable easilty)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I assume if I don't ship the old path in the gschema file, my app will explode when it attempts to load the old path?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: otherwise, a script that you launch by any mean before the app starts
<didrocks> making this dconf dump and dconf load
<didrocks> mdeslaur: yeah, it will
<mdeslaur> I hate gnome. :P
<didrocks> desrt: I'm sure you can hug a happy user on segfault ^ :)
 * didrocks was heading to take some chocolate with his tea, but an apple was on the way. So apple it will be :)
<pitti> a healthy coincidence!
<pitti> also, encodings suck
 * pitti fighting with another python-distutils-extra bug in C locale
<didrocks> pitti: I'm wondering on the coincidence or julie interfering yesterday evening on this plan :)
<didrocks> urgh :/
<pitti> Laney: ah, the gregex problem got fixed in pcre3 8.31, but we still have 8.30; I'll revert that then
<ogra_> hmm, something in the desktop constantly loads the fuse module here
<seb128> ogra_, gvfs-fuse?
 * ogra_ wonders what that is, i havent see this in precise
<ogra_> ah ! indeed
<ogra_> doesnt it have a check to find out if fuse is loaded already
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> it seems ot try to load it regardless which gets me an "Invalid Argument" message in syslog every time
<seb128> seems like a bug yes
<ogra_> n ote i'm testing on ac100 which uses a custom kernel ... not sure that also shows on x86
<ogra_> thopugh i ddint have that message in precise on this device
<desrt> didrocks: what's up?
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, good morning
<didrocks> desrt: oh was just kidding on the "move your schema meme" :)
<desrt> oh
<desrt> sorry :)
<didrocks> desrt: heh, you will be happy next week, unity will not be in /desktop anymore!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, can I task you with a few things this AM ?
<desrt> didrocks: i'll be happier when unity is not in -desktop anymore ;)
 * didrocks runs after desrt
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx,  you can try :)
 * desrt looks at the calendar
<seb128> desrt, be ready to not be happier any time soon ;-)
<desrt> damn.  it's not troll tuesday anymore
 * desrt behaves
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, first bug #1018784 could you reupload my fix ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018784 in empathy "[SRU Precise] update to 3.4.2.3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018784
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, is that the one that got rejected?
<desrt> any reports on new dconf yet?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yes
<didrocks> "you broke shell completion!"
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> typo :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, do you have that in a branch?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, it's been fixed in my branch for a couple days now
<bcurtiswx> i really just need to get upload rights..
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, done
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, thanks. Secondly, I had an issue with contacts showing (gabble) i had google talk contacts not showing and facebook contacts working... but for some reason the google talk contacts now work and i'm just going to ignore it.. but wouldn't be surprised with a bug or 10 about it
<kenvandine> i'll keep an eye out for that
<kenvandine> i haven't experienced it
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, is your branch ready to sponsor for 3.5.4?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, I'm using it now on my macbuntu
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, is there a battery of tests I should perform before any official upload?
<kenvandine> i just make sure chats, contact lists, and calls work
<bcurtiswx> how do you test calls ?
<kenvandine> between two of my gtalk accounts
<kenvandine> computer to phone and phone to computer :)
<kenvandine> and make sure notifications don't regress for inbound calls
<jbicha> seb128: thanks for finishing nautilus :)
<seb128> jbicha, yw, I don't get why you commented some of the patches, they were applying and building fine
<seb128> jbicha, like the trivial .desktop patch which add an action group
<jbicha> well it wasn't compiling, maybe it was the git patches that needed to be dropped
<seb128> jbicha, right, only one patch was to drop, you comment like .desktop tweaks which was weird ;-)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: FYI, uploading glib 2.33.6 to experimental
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: rc2 uploaded to chinstrap and succeesfully completed local build
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, \o/
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, I will sponsor that
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: be careful that your hands still receive some circulation if you keep them up there all the time ...
<seb128> lol
<Sweetsha1k> we need higher door on the next UDS so that tech lead with raised chearleading arms may still pass them ....
<seb128> it has better to build or I will stop chearleading ;-)
<micahg> seb128: I take it we need webkit 1.9.x in quantal for something?
<seb128> micahg, yes
<seb128> micahg, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoup2.4/+bug/1011473/comments/12
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1011473 in webkit "Please update to latest libsoup 2.39.2" [High,In progress]
<seb128> micahg, currently webkit is broken in quantal
<seb128> micahg, that and epiphany and some other component will require 1.9 anyway
<micahg> seb128: broken upstreams are frustrating, ok :)
<seb128> right...
<pitti> seb128: uploaded fix for bug 972436 to precise-proposed, as requested by you; hopefully helps to clean up errors.u.c. a bit
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972436 in apport "backend_helper.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in apport_excepthook(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe8' in position 166: ordinal not in range(128)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972436
<pitti> seb128: although in practice all those will now just become real crashes :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, as syncpackage has died for me, can you sync c2esp from experimental for me?
<seb128> pitti, well, that seems the best way out, get the real bugs reported and fix them
<seb128> tkamppeter, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-devel about your syncpackage issues
<pitti> tkamppeter: doing
<pitti> tkamppeter: done
 * bcurtiswx is working on MOTU application :)
 * mlankhorst working on uploading enough packages to make his x1.13 tree mostly green :x
<pitti> mterry: good morning
<mterry> pitti, hello!
<pitti> mterry: weren't you saying the other day that you fixed update-manager's autopkgtest in trunk? I don't see new commits
<mterry> pitti, commit 2528 ?
<pitti> ah that, sorry
<pitti> mterry: I was only looking in debian/changelog
<pitti> didn't occur to me to look into the bzr log
<mterry> pitti, oh shoot, I forgot to make a changelog
<mterry> will make one now
<pitti> sorry for the confusion, thanks!
<mterry> pitti, updated
<pitti> mterry: cheers!
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, seb128 could I get endorsements from you for my MOTU Application? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BCurtisWX/MOTUApplication
<bcurtiswx> and anyone else who feels I deserve it should comment :) comments very welcome :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, noted
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thanks
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: it looks like all of your uploads were to main
<jbicha> it might be a better fit for you to apply to ubuntu-desktop first before motu, like I did
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, OK.
 * bcurtiswx looks for ubuntu-desktop joining proceedure
<seb128> collect2: error: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]
<seb128> grrrr webkit
<seb128> kenvandine, you don't want to maintain webkit do you?
<seb128> kenvandine, you got training with chromium!
 * kenvandine hides from seb128
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, whats entailed in ubuntu-desktop application?
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Developers
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110388708/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * seb128 shakes fist at libreoffice
<seb128> "GfxState.h: No such file or directory"
<bcurtiswx> ok ubuntu-desktop app submitted :)
<micahg> seb128: FWIW, libreoffice seems like the type of thing that should go to -proposed anyways
<seb128> micahg, why? it's not a rdepends of other things and should not create installability issues
<micahg> seb128: aren't there arch:all packages built on i386 that can break the old amd64 binaries?
<bcurtiswx> micahg, thanks for the FWIW :)
<micahg> seb128: ISTR installability issues in the past
<micahg> seb128: can happen if the build queue is backed up, less likely if it's not
<seb128> micahg, could be indeed, noted for the next upload, that one failed to build accross the board so no issue
<Sweetshark> seb128: /me is in acall
<Sweetshark> seb128: GfxState.h? sounds like someone did an incompatible change in one of LOs deps since yesterday
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh fun ....
<seb128> Sweetshark, that would be weird, poppler didn't get an update in a while
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I wonder if mterry broke something
<mterry> Heyo.  I do like breaking things
<mterry> Sweetshark, LO breaking?
<seb128> mterry, libpoppler-dev_0.20.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb seems empty of its includes
<Sweetshark> mterry: well, yeah. It builds my local pbuilder and in the PPA with update state of ~yesterday and now failed to build ...
<mterry> curious about poppler.  Looks like several changes to it recently.  /me looks
<Sweetshark> mterry: if you like breaking things, our upstream QA guys would love to have you onboard ;)
<seb128> mterry, Sweetshark: seems like Debian moved those includes to libpoppler-private-dev
<seb128> shouldn't libpoppler-dev depends on that as a transitional thing?
<Sweetshark> mterry: ah, thats the stuff that seb128 commented on 'they are smoking crack' half a year ago.
<mterry> Sweetshark, sounds like you don't want me, you want Debian  :)
<seb128> mterry, the changelog had your name on the recent uploads ;-)
<seb128> mterry, you break it you fix it!
<seb128> :p
<seb128> hum, in fact this upload is Laney's
<Sweetshark> mterry: guess it is time to revert http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=7778c032bafef904b772b1f223be1fdd8a17f90d now ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems so
<seb128> still I wonder if libpoppler-dev shouldn't depends on the new -private-dev as a transitional thing
<mterry> seb128, Sweetshark: what is libpoppler-dev even supposed to do?  How is that a usable package, without any headers...?
<Sweetshark> seb128: it should IMHO, IIRC debian did so.
<seb128> mterry,
<seb128> "* Move the poppler private headers from libpoppler-dev to
<seb128>      libpoppler-private-dev:"
<seb128> mterry, libpoppler-dev was the dev with all the includes
<seb128> mterry, the Debian guys decided to add a -private-dev and move things there
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I get that some headers are considered private and unstable, but they moved all of them...  So is any part of poppler public and stable?
<seb128> mterry, so things which need those .h and build-depends on libpoppler-dev don't get what they want
<seb128> mterry, the glib and qt bindings one I think
<mterry> seb128, I feel like a Depends on -private-dev is kind of defeating the purpose of the split, but it would help with the transition for sure
<seb128> mterry, well as Sweetshark said, I though the Debian guys were on crack with that rename
<seb128> I still think they are :p
<seb128> but no point for us creating ourself extra work
<Sweetshark> FWIW, reverted for LibreOffice for the next upload, but having a transitional you get this upload in would be nice.
<Sweetshark> jibel: ^^ This is why jenkins broke on this. It wasnt your change -- it was the poppler update.
<jibel> Sweetshark, good to know, thank
<Sweetshark> jibel: building LibreOffice on a prebeta Ubuntu is like building a castle on the swamp ;)
<seb128> mterry, what do you think about adding the Depends in a transitional way?
<mterry> seb128, I'm fine with it.  As it is, there's no reason for anyone ever to build-depend on straight libpoppler-dev, so might as well make it useful to someone
<mterry> seb128, I can do that
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<seb128> mterry, well there are, libpoppler-dev still has the .pc
<seb128> that split is just dumb
<robru> Hi, seb128 ;-)
<mterry> seb128, a .pc that points to headers that don't exist?
<seb128> robru, hey, how are you?
<robru> I'm good. I actually do have time right now if you want to call.
<seb128> robru, ok, give me 5 minutes
<robru> no problem.
<Sweetshark> seb128: it is has the .pc, but no headers? Like 'we will cheat your ./configure into thinking everything is there (with everything meaning nothing)'? ;)
<Sweetshark> mterry: thanks indeed!
<seb128> mterry, Sweetshark: hey, that's just weird, dunno why the Debian maintainer was thinking
<mterry> seb128, well, if the headers are private and unstable, it makes some sense to discourage their use.  But this is a weird way, I agree
<seb128> mterry, he could have moved the .pc to the -private lib as well...
<seb128> robru, calling
<robru> cool
<robru> thanks
<mterry> seb128, Sweetshark: uploaded
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: can we just retry that build?
<Sweetshark> mterry: awesome, thanks!
<robru> seb128, my phone's not ringing, did something go wrong? ;-)
<seb128> robru, 1 minute, I think I screwed up the international part
<robru> hehe, ok. I've never called internationally before.
<seb128> robru, hehe, I didn't for a while, let me sort that out :p
<robru> seb128, if it's too much trouble do you want to just chat?
<Sweetshark> micahg: I was initially supporting putting at least the first new major of LO into -proposed, but now I am against it: there is just too much crack in -proposed that might cause trouble on LO. Its better to build the package in a PPA and then upload directly to quantal main.
<Sweetshark> micahg: the only thing to take care of there are MIRs and those are easier to handle than some weirdly broken package somewhere down the stack.
<Sweetshark> micahg: and the package uploaded today in the morning was just that: in the ppa as is and already used by a few hundred users.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<micahg> Sweetshark: no, dev release proposed is a staging area to prevent installability issues
<Sweetshark> micahg: which it is to instable to build LO in it.
<Sweetshark> s/which/which is why/
<micahg> Sweetshark: right, the issue is if the build queue is backed up, you'll get uninstallability
<micahg> err...installability issues
<micahg> and there shouldn't be a lot of crack in proposed (yes, lo might need to wait to migrate a few more hours or so)
<Sweetshark> micahg: lo will find each and every crack there is. even on directly on main it has been broken for me inbetween the testbuild in a local pbuilder and the build on the buildd by kde, by libjpeg, by poppler and a dozen of others I cant remember.
<Sweetshark> that timeframe is usually <24 hours. so either you guys have excellent timing in breaking things in the right moment ;) , or uploading to -proposed will just not fly.
<micahg> Sweetshark: well, you should probably watch quantal-changes to see if there's anything uploaded that might affect you and then do another test build with that thing
<micahg> *if there is something, do another test build
<Sweetshark> micahg: the migration time isnt what bothers me. its building against an state of the distro that is not the release (and very well never will be)
<micahg> Sweetshark: no, in the devel release, it's stuff that's meant to migrate as soon as itself or its rdepends are built, it's not for total crack AIUI
<Sweetshark> micahg: I dont have to look at quantal-changes for that. in 24 hours, there always will be something in the >1000 package rdeptree of LO uploaded. Heck, even in the buildtime of LO (if I choose to do a rebuild everytime somebody uploads) there will be a new rdep (directly or indirectly) in.
<Sweetshark> micahg: if it would be the same as main, there would be no point to it. it is different.
<Sweetshark> micahg: see the PPA build as an 'isolated' -proposed: just LO to reduce the possible error sources.
<micahg> Sweetshark: no, you're missing the point, if i386 builds and publishes  before amd64, you'll get installability issues
<micahg> the side benefit is you have more a safe haven to deal with build failures
<micahg> devel-proposed != stable-proposed
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey.  new dconf package done up yet?
<robert_ancell> desrt, nope, no-ones started it
<desrt> seb said it's your job :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, he always says that
<desrt> robert_ancell: it's almost like he thinks he's the boss now
<desrt> robert_ancell: in any case, i'm very highly interested in getting testing feedback
<robert_ancell> desrt, hmm, trying to make https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670493 still apply
<ubot2> Gnome bug 670493 in general "Please make it possible to configure the system database path at runtime" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what might cause: (empathy:2241): tp-glib-CRITICAL **: tp_connection_upgrade_contacts: assertion `tp_proxy_is_prepared (self, TP_CONNECTION_FEATURE_CONNECTED)' failed
<robert_ancell> desrt, well, everything seems to be running as normal
<bcurtiswx> whats the easiest way to get changelogs, seems apt-get changelog doesn't have some changelogs
<TheMuso> Look at the source package... I think changelog sare trimmed from some packages to save on a bit of image space.
<bcurtiswx> ah found launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>/+changelog
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, thx though :)
<TheMuso> Yeah theres that too.
<TheMuso> and np.
<robru> ungh, having a really unhelpful error message with pbuilder
<robru> running build_py
<robru> error: No such file or directory
<robru> doesn't say what file's missing. no idea how to fix this...
<robru> pretty standard distutils package.
<robru> I don't suppose this is an incredibly common pbuilder/distutils issue that one of you would just magically know the answer to...
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF or bryceh do you happen to know what is going on with this bug? thumper just asked me about it. apparently it is causing quite a bit of pain https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/973096
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
 * bryceh looks
<RAOF> That seems to have attracted a bunch of unrelated bugs, but the core seems to be a regression after nvidia 290.10.
<bryceh> looks like NVidia is aware of it (comment #144 is from one of their engineers)
<bcurtiswx> unrelated, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099227/ seems my system does not know what is and is not installed
<bryceh> wonder if this is fallout from that security fix
<RAOF> It may well be.
<RAOF> Urgh, that bug makes me think we should have a whitelist for commenting on a bug.
<bryceh> heh
 * bcurtiswx looks at bug
<RAOF> No, you are *not* seeing this bug on your intel 3000HD system.
<bryceh> yeah that make me chuckle
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure there's at least three bugs in there, only counting the nvidia users.
<bryceh> of course hardly anyone posts backtraces so impossible to know for sure
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF and bryceh thanks :) I'll check with alberto on what is going on to with nvidia etc. thanks!
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: I think the upshot is - there's a bug in the nvidia driver, it looks like nvidia has all the information they need, and that they're working on it.
<bcurtiswx> i see a lot of me too responses.. literally with "me too" lol, maybe the LP greasemonkey people can work something up
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF, aye...that is what I saw as well.
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, anyway, so right before 12.04 released we got a security fix from nvidia which closed a memory hole that could be accessed by non-root.  However, their fix was hacky and not a complete fix, but it was enough to cause X to crash under various circumstances.
<bryceh> they're aware of the issue but have said that fixing it is a big project, so they're targeting that to a future major release rather than a bugfix release
<bryceh> bcurtiswx, actually I'd rather see Launchpad changed to not permit commenting by people with <10 karma
<bcurtiswx> i was just noticing that. lol
<TheMuso> We have the "mee too" feature, people still feel they have to comment.
<RAOF> I'd like to see it locked down by backtrace; you can comment on any bug for which you've submitted a backtrace that matches the original one.
<bryceh> RAOF, if this is due to the driver rather than something else in ubuntu, then the afflicted people should find they have the same bug in other distros that carry this version of nvidia
<RAOF> That would be true.
<bryceh> as a workaround I wonder if we could shove the older -nvidia into the x-retro ppa
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-19
<desrt> robert_ancell: erm.
<desrt> robert_ancell: are we carrying bogus debian patches?
<robert_ancell> desrt, I guess
<desrt> sucks :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ping
<chrisccoulson> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey, was playing around with the gnome-session update - do you have any 12_no_gdm_fallback.patch? No longer applies
<robert_ancell> I mean 21_up_start_on_demand.patch
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, oh, it's been quite a while since i looked at that ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, heh
<robert_ancell> I think the relevant code is now in gnome-session/gsm-consolekit.c
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, yeah, it does look like it now
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, so, do you think the patch is still required or shall I just drop it an we'll see if it's needed
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth to try it without. if up_client_new still blocks when upower starts, then we'll probably still need it
<desrt> freaking software, man
<desrt> oldschool car
<desrt> newschool aftermarket CD player
<desrt> guess what crashes?
 * desrt has never needed to reboot his car before
 * RAOF wonders in what way desrt's car “crashing” manifests ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<robru> good evening! how's it?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Heydi ho didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0Mjc
<didrocks> unity on fedora with an external repo ^
<pitti> oh, wow
 * didrocks read again all the posts for the past 2 years telling "this will never happen…" and want to add "ahah" :)
<pitti> well, it's still not in Fedora
<didrocks> indeed, but at least it's possible, people were arguing it was too tight to ubuntu to be portable
<Sweetsha1k> moin.
<Sweetsha1k> first libreoffice upload in quantal. quantal broken ;/
 * Sweetsha1k prepares some mea culpas for micahg reading his last comment on -devel ...
<mlankhorst> :D
<mlankhorst> a good start
<mvo> seb128: hey, good morning - re bug #1011473, you mention that the webkit update is fix-commited? does it mean its uploaded and just needs to hit the archive? didrocks complained that s-c is currently unable to sell him items ,)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1011473 in webkit "Please update to latest libsoup 2.39.2" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011473
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> mvo, howdy
<didrocks> hey mvo, salut seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
 * didrocks will try the one in -proposed
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: it's there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/1.9.2-1ubuntu1
<seb128> quantal-proposed
<didrocks> so, both libsoup and webkit should have been in -proposed I guess :)
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> didrocks, if we had detected that libsoup 2.39 had an incompatible api change and had a webkit maintainer who knew that webkit depended on that libsoup behaviour yes
<didrocks> seb128: indeed
<didrocks> or tests for software-center running in the dc! :)
<seb128> tests buying something
<seb128> because the issue was not so obvious that it broke s-c
<seb128> network communication issues are tricky to test
<didrocks> well, it's rather connecting to the app payement cred, I guess it's already separated in the testsuite
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: let me confirm it fixes it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Sweetsha1k> mlankhorst: "Same procedure as last cycle, Miss Sophie?" "Same procedure as every cycle, James!"
<didrocks> seb128: mvo: confirmed, works! Thanks both of you :)
<mlankhorst> :D
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: great, sorry for the issue ... do we have things to sell in unstable series btw?
<didrocks> seb128: no, you have to fake an env variable
<didrocks> SOFTWARE_CENTER_DISTRO_CODENAME=precise
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> but better to see it now that later on :)
<seb128> indeed, so impact limited on normal users at least ;-)
<didrocks> right, but I guess in the future, this will be opened sooner in the "always stable" paradigm :)
<mvo> seb128: no, not a big deal
<seb128> mvo, btw did you see my pings tuesday?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: hey, could you look at bug #1026066
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026066 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/client.py: No module named gobject" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026066
<pitti> seb128: ah, I think I fixed that already in trunk, I ran into the same thing
<seb128> pitti, oh, great, always a step ahead ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey btw, how are you?
<mvo> seb128: about piston-mini-client?
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thank! fighting with udev test bed again, to simulate the netlink socket
<mvo> seb128: or something else?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<mvo> seb128: I added it to my todo (hopefully for today)
<seb128> mvo, let me check my log, piston-mini-client was one for sure
<seb128> mvo, oh
<seb128> mvo, hey, do you know if glatzor is around atm? cjwatson replied to him on bug #926340 and it would be nice to get that fix included in 12.04.1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926340 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _set_error(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 9: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926340
<seb128> mvo, was the othe rone
<pitti> seb128: bug updated
<seb128> pitti, danke
<mvo> seb128: I did not see the other one, let me have a look. glator is on vacation right now
<seb128> mvo, danke
<jibel> Sweetsha1k, you'll probably like bug 1026528
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026528 in libreoffice "Quantal daily Alternate amd64 failed to install: missing dependency libreoffice-common" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026528
<pitti> see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/quantal_probs.html
<pitti> i386/amd64 desycn
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: I advise to always upload libo to -proposed, and only copy to quantal once it built on all arches
<pitti> otherwise we'll keep breaking the archive/isos for days
<Sweetsha1k> jibel, pitti: yes. I was argueing with micahg after the upload yesterday (from my experience with stable-proposed was that there sometimes is stuff in there, which is not in main that breaks LO)
<pitti> I mean to quantal-proposed, not stable
<Sweetsha1k> jibel, pitti: im already training my mea culpa.
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: no worries, just a suggestion for the future
<pitti> then jibel won't haunt you :)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: yes, I was argueing with stable-proposed against devel-proposed, which indeed is kinda flawed.
<Sweetsha1k> jibel, pitti: seb128 is already sneaking in 3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu2 fixing at least amd64.
<ritz> seb128 ping morning , wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283 . looking to fil an SRU for oneiric
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 770283 in compiz-core/0.9.7 "[fglrx] Title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> ritz, hey, we try to limit work on oneiric at this point, it's hard enough to keep up with quantal and precise, but if you want to work on a backport of the fix, test it and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors go for it
<ritz> seb128 sweet, thanks :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you reserve yourself some extra fast machines for the rc2-0ubuntu2 upload? they seem to be rather quick.
<seb128> Sweetshark, no, but IS replaced the i386,amd64 builders recently and the new ones are quite powerful indeed
<Sweetshark> seb128: amd64 already is running checks and i386 is in the second to last module of the build
<seb128> Sweetshark, the 0ubuntu1 build took some 4 hours on amd64 which was not bad, let's see if that one beats it ;-)
<seb128> pitti, did you see that glib's testsuit is unhappy on powerpc,armel and failed those builds?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I did
<Sweetshark> well, when i am cheating, Im beating that too: 1 hour 10 minutes was 0ubuntu2 build here.
<seb128> pitti, ok, good, just wanted to make sure ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I have the failures open here, will get to it today/tomorrow
<seb128> pitti, no hurry, I just crossed them and figured I would mention it
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the update btw!
<Sweetshark> seb128: amd64 is uploading, i386 is at building packages, arm and ppc not broken so far and having decent progress.
<seb128> Sweetshark, good news
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im reducing the time I break the distro with each release, isnt that awesome? *cough*
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you get in negative time? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: maybe. by locking down gcc and java maintainers in a closet, I could make quantal more stable than would be possible by not breaking LibreOffice alone.
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: isn't that just because computers are faster to build now?
<mlankhorst> crap, I updated 29 packages to build against the new x1.13 in the past 2 days..
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: no, its mostly because we killed that crappy go-oo build wrapper with precise
<Sweetshark> (fun for the whole family that)
<mlankhorst> :D
<mlankhorst> and 30 if I include xorg-server, 32 if I include some debian-only updates
<seb128> mlankhorst, will that clear out some of our "not uptodate version" lines on  http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html ? ;-)
<mlankhorst> I was wondering if such a thing existed or not
<mlankhorst> but yeah all the xserver-xorg-video-* will have to be synced to debian experimental
<seb128> Sweetshark, libreoffice build successed on i386, congrats
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: keep in mind some most of the releases for less popular drivers are merely bumped in version because of the x abi changes
<mlankhorst> see http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-announce/2012-July/thread.html
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey, how are you?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, doing OK, you?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I'm good thanks
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: yeah, I bet X can be just as scary as some parts of LibreOffice to the uninitiated ...
<mlankhorst> I still don't understand core X ;)
<mlankhorst> kernel's easier
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I just replied to your ubuntu-desktop application email, feel free to discuss it here if you want
<seb128> bcurtiswx, but basically ubuntu-desktop gives a key to most of the core desktop of ubuntu for commit and upload and we need to be careful checking that people in the set have a strong packaging experience including dealing with non trivial things like libraries, transitions, conffiles, etc
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I think you should still contribute a bit and get some extra skills before applying
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I hope you don't take that wrongly, we really appreciate the work you are doing, things just take time ;-)
<dobey> hey, i've been building packages for almost 15 years, and i don't have those permissions even :)
<jbicha> GNOME claims nautilus needs a dependency on tracker https://bugzilla.gnome.org/680118
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yup i understand what i would get access to. It's easiest for me to learn the non-trivial aspects by working with someone because it's not easy to learn on your own. I hope that by applying (as it seems to me, needing some more time) people may see my interest and maybe spend some time with those. I don't want to keep blocking Ken. Does this make sense?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yeah, well the "apply for membership" email are basically asking people to vote +1 or -1 to add you to the set and have full access, you usually do it when you fell like you don't need a sponsor anymore
<mlankhorst> if amount of uploads counted I could get the whole quote just from xf86-video-* :P
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I recommend you keep doing good work and ask for sponsoring for a bit longer in your case, no need to ping Ken directly, just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors or ask on the channel
<seb128> mlankhorst, ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, I don't for the non-trivial aspects of packaging, nothing specifically states exactly whats needed for applying, there's a few general bullet points..
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well, the key part is to know enough to be confident dealing with a lib changing soname and to be able to see the impact, what's needed and how the transition should be handled
<seb128> for example
<bcurtiswx> seb128, great. How does someone like me learn these?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you do one of those updates and go through a sponsor who review it and tell you what you did wrong if there is anything wrong
<seb128> bcurtiswx, once you got half a dozen "thanks, it's good, I'm uploading that for you", usually your sponsor recommend you stop bothering them and tell you to apply for membership ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, but where's the documentation on how these are done, and where are packages that need these other items ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, there is no hard checklist, it just seems from where I sit that you mostly dealt with application updates so far
<jbicha> I'm assuming evolution will get another soname bump this cycle so you may want to see if cyphermox could use help with that
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thats what I'm saying, I want to learn but there's no way I can unless I can take someones time away from them to go through one or two packages step by step so I can get a hand of it
<bcurtiswx> hang*
<seb128> bcurtiswx, take https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdl/+bug/1022445
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022445 in gdl "Update to 3.5.3" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> bcurtiswx, the current version is not good to go but upstream said the would bump the soname in their next tarball
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that would do a good example
<seb128> bcurtiswx, want to do bug #1025542 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1025542 in gvfs "Update to 1.13.3" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025542
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that is a multibinary package with some new files, might be a good one to see how you deal with such updates
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thanks. I'll try to find someone to work with me.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, feel free to ask questions on the channel ... should I assign the gvfs and gdl ones to you?
 * mlankhorst is a 1 trick person :( git-update; git checkout debian-experimental; git merge debian-unstable; fixup 1; git checkout upstream-experimental
<mlankhorst> git reset --hard tag; git checkout debian-experimental; git merge tag; dch; git log tag > Changelog; debcommit -a; git push
<bcurtiswx> seb128, sure
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks
<mlankhorst> Kidding, slightly longer than that, especially if previous upstream conflicts, or used a different VCS altogether before. :-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, that's too much git to my taste ;-)
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: there's a few Ubuntu/Debian developers in DC, maybe you could have a meetup with them to get in-person mentoring
<mlankhorst> seb128: yeah but it makes updating 32 repos at a time a lot easier..
<mlankhorst> but it still can't be automated since every step of the way can conflict or present obstacles
<rickspencer3> seb128, I noticed today that keyboard layout switching on 12.04 is working very well
<rickspencer3> it works in LightDM too, which I seem to recall was a sore point some time ago
<seb128> rickspencer3, great ;-)
<rickspencer3> my poor daughter only knows French keyboard layout, but speaks English
<rickspencer3> she shall have issues next year
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, not sure azerty is the best keyboard to hand to english speakers ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, who is usually on for questions after 20 or 21UTC (when i get home from work and have more time)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, some of the americans might still be there, kenvandine, mterry ... otherwise the .au guys, robert_ancell should start his day around this time
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thx
<seb128> yw!
 * mterry waves
 * kenvandine hides
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx always knows how to track me down
<bcurtiswx> i do, but most of you leave for the day at 5, which is shortly after I'd be home
<bcurtiswx>  eastern
<seb128> ogra_, btw you remember the accountsservice issue you had on arm some month ago where it would list only one user and drop the other ones when adding an account?
<ogra_> yeah, that was in precise
<ogra_> havent checked it on quantal
<seb128> ogra_, it's bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/952909, just uploaded a SRU fix, will upload a fix in quantal in a bit
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 952909 in accountsservice "Some users invisible/unusable" [High,In progress]
<seb128> ogra_, one liner fix: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/commit/?id=1fbc872fba07b4b9c345b86ed6fe1e3934afd537
<seb128> ogra_, I checked your pastebin from by then, it has the same "Duplicate object at path" warnings so I think it's the same bug
<ogra_> sounds very likely, yes
<seb128> ogra_, I didn't forget about the issue, just took me a while to have time to get back to it ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, anyway that was just a fyi ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, well, its arm, i'm used to be patient ;)
<mterry> ooh, new LO
<dupondje> Empathy seems quite broken again :(
 * mterry goes afk for a bit
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, contact list doesn't show for some protocols?
<dupondje> bcurtiswx: no, no chat window :(
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, running from terminal what errors do you get when someone messages you?
<dupondje> nothing, but [15224.169823] empathy-chat[11223]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004605ca sp 00007fff368dbf40 error 4 in empathy-chat[400000+b1000]
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, hmm. Not a crash though, just no chat window, right?
<dupondje> indeed
<dupondje> chat windows does not popup
<dupondje> no menubar neither btw, but thats another issue :)
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, you can try checking with the empathy people on gimpnet for now. There's a couple issues I'm having with empathy as well.
<roaksoax> hi guys, I did a dist-upgrade today
<roaksoax> and eneded up with broken unity2d
<roaksoax> as in various applications gone
<roaksoax> clock indicator gone
<roaksoax> any ideas of how to get these back?
<dobey> did indicator-datetime get removed?
<roaksoax> dobey: yeah, just got that installed again
<dobey> if you run it, or log out and back in, it should show up again then
<roaksoax> dobey: yeah did so thatnks
<roaksoax> dobey: this is the dist-upgrade log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1100909/
<dobey> that's not really readable, being one extremely long line and all. but you should probably pay attention to what it says before pressing the "ok go ahead and do all that" button usually; particularly on development version of the distro
<bcurtiswx> hmm, on Quantal install on my fairly old laptop. The install process froze on "choose a picture"
<bcurtiswx> now my CPU is 100% and my fans are all running full blast.. lol
<bcurtiswx> looks like it may have "crashed" when trying to turn on my laptop camera
<bcurtiswx> yup i can reproduce it
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: was that today's daily?
<bcurtiswx> nope, last alpha
<jbicha> it worked for me on Sunday but it failed last week so maybe that bug is fixed
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, so try the dailies then?
<jbicha> also the latest images allow you to run ubiquity --no-webcam in case that bug comes back
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.11.16
<bcurtiswx> if i use "try ubuntu" and install the new ubiquity.. would that work?
<jbicha> I don't know, but quite a bit has changed in the past few weeks so I'm skeptical that would work
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<bcurtiswx> so far so good
<bcurtiswx> --no-webcam just skips that part entirely, nice
<dupondje> for anyone that cares
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1026829
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1026829 in empathy "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_adium_path_is_valid()" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hello
<dupondje> stacktrace of empathy crash when opening chat window. :(
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can you have a look at bug 1024276, it's a system-compositor tester.  The lightdm logs showed it started the greeter and started authenticating, so I guess the user couldn't see it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024276 in lightdm "lightdm doesn't start if weston is activated (system-compositor ppa, nouveau)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024276
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, i'm getting a similar crash and errors although never a SIGSEGV yet
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I responded to that bug earlier?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Perhaps my comment didn't actually get added; yeah, he's running xorg-edgers, which won't work.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-07-20
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, i can get chat windows to come up, but it's a tad delayed
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, bug #1026629 , I believe empathy upstream made it so only their default adium theme could be used or it was the default, and we need to patch it to allow the ubuntu adium theme as default or change to theirs (which i don't think we have) not sure though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026629 in empathy "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_adium_path_is_valid()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026629
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, busy man today
<kenvandine> almost ready to call it a day :)
<bcurtiswx> if a package was sync'd from debian, where would I get the branch from ?
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: apt-get source is one way
<bcurtiswx> ah and create a branch, jbicha thx
<pitti> Good morning
<robru> hello
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<thumper> robert_ancell: ping?
<robert_ancell> thumper, hello
<thumper> robert_ancell: I'm hoping you can help, just upgraded a laptop to quantal
<thumper> and now X won't start
<thumper> ati, and fglrx
<thumper> :(
<thumper> not sure how to move forwards with it
<robert_ancell> thumper, what does /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log say
<thumper> waiting for X... then Process 1157 exited with return value 1
<thumper> x crashing I think
<thumper> I'm looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<robert_ancell> yeah it sounds like it
<thumper> X seg fault
<thumper> inside fglrx_drv.so
<thumper> :(
<thumper> robert_ancell: how would I get it to use the other driver?
<thumper> any ideas?
<robert_ancell> thumper, uninstall fglrx
<thumper> just with apt-get remove?
<thumper> or do I need to purge or something
<robert_ancell> thumper, just a normal remove should do it
<RAOF> thumper: amd64?
<thumper> hmm it says fglrx not installed
<thumper> RAOF: yep
 * thumper tries to install fglrx
<thumper> fglrx-updates being removed
 * thumper crosses fingers
<thumper> hmm... download stalled at 15%
<thumper> just sitting there
 * thumper notices
<thumper> RAOF: actually download says i386
<thumper> I thought it was a 64 bit install
<thumper> but perhaps not
<RAOF> There *was* a known bug with fglrx on 64bit 1.12 xservers (like those found in, say, Quantal)
<RAOF> Where it would segv rather than run.
<thumper> RAOF: but it was fixed?
<RAOF> I'm not sure what the status of that is; it was an fglrx bug, so I've got limited visibility.
 * thumper wonders if the kids are hogging the bandwidth, download keeps stalling
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw, do you have any missing icons in unity? I was wondering if it's the PPA that's done it for me
<robert_ancell> thumper, I take it my missing icon problem is not widespread..
<thumper> robert_ancell: I can't get X running yet, let alone unity
<thumper> robert_ancell: at 77% download for fglrx
<thumper> seems to be crawling for me, no idea why
<robert_ancell> thumper, I figured you'd have heard if it was so
<thumper> other connections seem fine
<thumper> which icons are you missing?
<robert_ancell> thumper, panel and alt-tab, everything else works fine
<robert_ancell> can't see anything in particular in .xsession-errors
<thumper> what do you man missing icons in alt-tab?
<robert_ancell> since that update the other day. Was is 6.0?
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> have you restarted?
<thumper> the icons were moved from .../5/..
<robert_ancell> yes
<thumper> to ../6/...
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> thomi didn't report anything like that for his update
<thumper> other issues, yes, but not that
<thomi> ...having said that, I can't actually see my alt-tab window right now, so for all I know the icons might be missing
<robert_ancell> thumper, /watch?v=QbjAjmssAdw&feature=p­layer_embedded
<robert_ancell> http://ubuntuone.com/3pJh53lESd53tF7zYpsNuK
<robert_ancell> I mean
<robert_ancell> same thing for alt tab, i.e can still see the text but no icons/previews
<thumper> robert_ancell: haha, that is freaky weird
<thumper> robert_ancell: but I think I know why...
<robert_ancell> so it's sufficiently usable for me not to spend too much time tracking it down :)
<thumper> robert_ancell: it is bamf not matching the desktop filea
<thumper> and returning nothing
<thumper> we just landed a branch that will make them '?' icons
<robert_ancell> ah
<thumper> but we should fix the matching
<thumper> not sure why your matching is failing though
<robert_ancell> so they work fine in the dash, but do they come from apt/zeitgeist?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yeah, it's the mesa in the PPA.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> robert_ancell, thumper: Apparently if you apitrace it you find that unity is receiving (and ignoring) a bunch of glErrors from the uniform code.
<didrocks> RAOF: you are speaking about the invisible icons in the launcher using the compositor ppa?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yup.
<didrocks> nice! When I first saw that on the french forum, I was scared as we just released a new version and they weren't clear they were using this ppa :)
<thumper> which compositor ppa?
<thumper> which uniform code?
<thumper> X still isn't starting... :(
 * thumper removes fglrx
<RAOF> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52140 is the mesa bug.
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 52140 in Mesa core "Ubuntu Unity - Launcher and switcher icons disappeared" [Normal,New: ]
<RAOF> thumper: ppa:ubuntu-desktop/system-compositor
<thumper> RAOF: is this on top of wayland?
<thumper> didrocks: the fglrx driver is crashing X on my quantal install
<RAOF> No (although it also appears there, but there's actually no difference in the unity rendering path X vs X-on-wayland); this is either (a) unity doing something technically incorrect which mesa's now strict about or (b) core mesa breakage.
<thumper> I'd go probably for (a)
<thumper> although (b) is a possibility :)
<thumper> so... I have X now...
<thumper> kinda
<RAOF> xorg.0.log?
<thumper> RAOF: well, it is there, but dropped me into 2d
<thumper> just took ages
<thumper> I'm used to my SSD
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> This suggests that you've broken 3d in some fashion. The packages *shouldn't* let that happen...
<RAOF> ...but if everything that shouldn't happen didn't happen I'd be more interestingly busy. :)
<RAOF> You haven't done anything that's likely to make me want to shout at you, like trying to manually install the fglrx drivers from amd's website, have you? ☺
<thumper> no, just using quantals
 * dupondje hopes empathy gets fixed asap :)
<seb128> hello desktopers, happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday to you too seb128!
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, happy friday to you too!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, happy friday! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks. still quite tired though. how are you?
<didrocks> hey hey chrisccoulson, achieving getting some sleep? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, oh, i'm getting hardly any sleep at all now ;)
<didrocks> hehe, that was what I reckoned! :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, libreoffice didn't like arm*, failed to build there
<dupondje> wasn't there a thing to report launchpad bugs upstream automaticly ?
<dupondje> I remember like something :)
<seb128> dupondje, no, launchpad can sync status and datas from upstream bugs though
<seb128> dupondje, we never went the other way around to not "spam" upstream bug trackers
<dupondje> seb128:  ok :)
<dupondje> well not automaticly, but maby with some report-upstream.sh :)
<dupondje> anyway did it manually now
<dupondje> btw, the fact that Empathy has no menu bar is already on the radar?
<dupondje> cause its quite annoying :)
<seb128> dunno, I'm not using quantal yet, that would be a question for ken when he's online
<mlankhorst> happy bday seb128 :)
<mlankhorst> fday*
<mlankhorst> evil keyboard
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I was going to say :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, happy friday! ;-)
<mlankhorst> friday's are better anyhow :D
<pitti> ah, finally this channel becomes alive :)
<mlankhorst> sadly so
<dupondje> i'll stalk ken when he's online then :)
<dupondje> Empathy seems to be a thing that breaks on every update :(
<dupondje> btw, do we have some specific changes to gnome3 that could explain the menubar is gone in Empathy? Or 99% sure an upstream bug?
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<Sweetshark> moin!
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have something ver strange: Gutenprint package updates PPD via CUPS trigger, I have 6 queues, all 6 updates confimed by "PPD of XXX updated", but first two queues have still old PPD. Looks like that the trigger is executed while the files of the printer-driver-gutenprint package are still copied and so the replacement of the /usr/lib/cups/driver/gutenprint.5.2 happens only after updating the PPD for the second and before upda
<tkamppeter> ting the PPD for the third queue. Is this possible?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, I see it. it segfaults in collecting the help pages. that help page seems to be huge. temporary disabling help on arm could help.
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, as far as I know, triggers happen after unpack; they may happen before configuring, though; would that make a difference?
<Sweetshark> seb128: we are building the help packages on i386 anyway, but I dont know if LO picks them up if I disable help on arm.
<pitti> tkamppeter: i. e. does gutenprint's postinst configure do something to the PPD files?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Id suggest the following: I disable help on armel,armhf now and we upload that to -proposed as it might give us a package at least. in the meantime i am looking at this and possible further issues on a porterbox.
<seb128> Sweetshark, that seems fine
<seb128> Sweetshark, I'm out for lunch outside and some errands but I will catch up with the backlog and sponsor when I'm back
<dupondje> bcurtiswx: there?
<dupondje> or somebody else with crashing empathy-chat and quantal :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, looked into the built maintainer scripts /var/lib/dpkg/info/*guten*.postinst and none shows anything influencing the PPDs.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I also have seen in terminal output that the "unpacking" message is before the message for the CUPS triggers. Does the dpkg installation process parallelize like "make" or is always happening one step after the other?
<pitti> tkamppeter: it shouldn't parallelize unpack with triggers; in fact, there are never multiple dpkg steps being executed at the same time
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, im here
<dupondje> bcurtiswx: saw the comments on the empathy bug?
<dupondje> seems to be packaging issue :)
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, yes i saw
<dupondje> you'll fix or ? :)
<bcurtiswx> i want to
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: some files are not shipped for the theme
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: the empathy packaging should really use dh_install --fail-missing :)
<bcurtiswx> so i'll need to add deps on the new adium theme
<dupondje> would be cool if I could chat again this evening ^^:D
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: so, got some confirmation: the built-in adium theme in empathy is used as a fallback when you have no theme shipping the necessary widgets
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: so you need to put it in the -common package I guess (and please add --fail-missing to debian/rules) :)
 * desrt got an email about fresh dconf crashes
<didrocks> desrt: happy Friday \o/
<bcurtiswx> didrocks: so i should add /usr/share/adium to empathy-common.install ?
<desrt> didrocks: happy friday
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, I just talked to upstream, how big it is?
<desrt> is there a way i can query launchpad for fresh bugs with stack traces containing certain symbols showing up?
 * desrt has a very low quality stacktrace and wants to look for better ones
<didrocks> desrt: do you have any dup to that one?
<desrt> someone emailed me a stack trace
<didrocks> desrt: because if you keep it and apport detects a dup, it will remove the stacktrace while dupping
<desrt> that's where i'm starting from :)
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> desrt: recent crash on d-conf:
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/+bugs?field.searchtext=SIGSEGV&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch
<didrocks> =&field.has_no_package=
<desrt> nope
<didrocks> well, seems you will have to invent the stacktrace content then :)
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i'm working on that
 * desrt has found some hints
<desrt> the dconf debug symbols are not installed, but the glib ones are
<desrt> so there is some help
<didrocks> well, not a nice game though :/
<desrt> thomi: ping
<desrt> thomi: i guess this is your stack trace, actually :)
<didrocks> is he using ubuntu? like having the .crash file
<desrt> thomi: thumper forwarded it to me
<didrocks> you can retrace on your system then ;)
<desrt> if i was running quantal :)
 * desrt really doesn't like the look of this bug....
<bcurtiswx> is there a good online resource for understanding debian/rules in depth
<bcurtiswx> i can't find one
<dupondje> google debhelper :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: you want to know about --fail-missing right?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yes I'm trying to learn w/o bothering
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: no worry! so man dh_install first ;)
 * didrocks looks if the package is using cdbs or debhelper
<didrocks> ok, cdbs, I don't have an example of hand, let me look
<didrocks> ah, in fact, you already have list-missing
<didrocks> common-binary-post-install-arch:: list-missing
<didrocks> replace that by fail-missing
<didrocks> then, build the package (without any modif)
<didrocks> and you should see the build failing
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yes I see that, but I want to know how I'm supposed to know that I was supposed to do that
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: for cdbs, it's quire tricky, I usually read the cdbs source
<didrocks> so, what's in /usr/share/cdbs/1/
<didrocks> for packages using debhelper, man debhelper
<didrocks> for having an overwrite of debhelper 7/8/9: http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/debhelper_dh_overrides/ (and man dh)
<didrocks> overview*
<dobey> anyone know anything about the new e-d-s?
<dupondje> kenvandine: you know about the issue that empathy has no menu in gnome3?
 * dobey loves it when things break api
<kenvandine> dupondje, no...
<dupondje> you can simulate it or?
<kenvandine> i don't have gnome-shell installed atm
<dupondje> oh ok
<didrocks> dobey: cyphermox maybe can help you
<kenvandine> dupondje, i know it has the single appmenu thing now
<kenvandine> but haven't tried in shell
<kenvandine> it works in untiy
<kenvandine> 3.5.4 does seem buggy though
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah, FYI, I'm asking bcurtiswx to ship the missing theme in the -common package as it's breaking empathy and also changing list-missing by fail-missing
<kenvandine> ah, cool!
<dupondje> hmz :) seems like you need to open it another way: http://www.linuxidc.com/upload/2012_07/12071410368377.png
<dupondje> damn thats hidden :s
<dupondje> :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, make: *** No rule to make target `fail-missing', needed by `common-binary-post-install-arch'.  Stop.
<kenvandine> dupondje, ah... yes that is the new way :)
<dupondje> if you never used it, you really can search hours for that imo :p
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ah, I thought fail-missing had a target like list-missing
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: so looking at the source, you should remove that line and do:
<didrocks> DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS := list-missing
<bcurtiswx> you mean fail-missing?
<didrocks> see /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<didrocks> oupss yeah :)
<didrocks> DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS := --fail-missing
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, im guessing (like it was with bug control for me) that you can't really learn these things on your own.. It just takes asking millions of questions as you package to learn
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: you can ask or grep the code, I did the second on that case :)
<didrocks> (googling, saw that there was no really killer documentation on cdbs and so, back to the makefiles of cdbs)
<didrocks> it's not that complicated
<didrocks> just takes time…
<didrocks> asking is good as well :)
<dupondje> feel free to make documentation ;)
<didrocks> well, cdbs is more or less dead by now :)
<didrocks> so maybe doesn't worth it
<bcurtiswx> i really struggle trying to make connections from A) Oh there's an issue to B) I don't know what to do to C) Where do I look to find out what to do.. there isn't many things that can get me to C.. which is probably why i'll have to ask
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: this is called experience I guess :)
<didrocks> and maybe why you are not fully ready yet to have upload privileges, but that will come!
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thats my original point. It's gonna take repetition and asking lots of questions
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, that is the reason, there's no doubt. ;)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: btw, I made some years ago my own cheat page, if that can help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DidierRoche/MOTU/memorandum
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: asking questions is fine :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thanks
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101797/
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, so i see these errors, what should be my first thought
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: so, if the package was compiling successfully with dh_install --fail-missing before (not the case here), it means that upstream added in the new release (or that you added a configure option) new files that are installed for them
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: the error here is "those are the files that upstream installs and you didn't ship them in any package"
<didrocks> and indeed, you can see in that case that everything in usr/share/adium/message-styles is not shipped
<didrocks> so, you need to assess if it worths shipping them
<didrocks> asking upstream if necessary
<didrocks> and ship them in an existing package or a new one
<didrocks> in that case, those are theme files and we  know we should ship them by default
<didrocks> (see previous conversation)
<didrocks> as the theme files are not architecture specific, it's best to get them built in a arch:all package (I hope this notion is known?)
<didrocks> the empathy-common package seems to be the right spot :)
<didrocks> now comes the 4 first ones
<didrocks> most of the time, we don't ship static library nor .la files in ubuntu
<didrocks> so we need to make dh_install --fail-missing happy and not crying because of those
<didrocks> right?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> what I generally do, just before the dh_install --fail-missing call, I rm -f them in debian/tmp
<didrocks> then dh_install --fail-missing is run and find nothing in debian/tmp that is in any package
<didrocks> with debhelper, this is easy to do
<didrocks> i don't remember the right target for cdbs, let me check that :)
 * didrocks look for install in /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<bcurtiswx> deb_dh_always_exclude?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: I think that won't work, we really need to find a makefile target to remove the files
<didrocks> let me build to confirm :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, what are you testing?
<dupondje> you can rm them in debian/rules also ?
<didrocks> dupondje: isn't what I said? :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: hum, I can't build the package, seems egg-list-box is missing
<didrocks> even if I apt-get build-dep empathy
<bcurtiswx> i build fine
<kenvandine> didrocks, valac
<didrocks> oh
<kenvandine> your default valac needs to be 18
<didrocks> yeah, my default isn't the right one :)
<didrocks> ok, thanks kenvandine!
<kenvandine> that is a missleading error :)
<didrocks> we should really have an autotool check the current valac --version
<didrocks> not that it's juts installed or not :)
<kenvandine> indeed
 * didrocks turns 0.18 then
<bcurtiswx> shouldn't the control file take care of that?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: no, it's juts ensuring that you have valac 0.18 installed
<didrocks> not that it's your current valac
<didrocks> valac can be installed in parallel and either is 0.14, 0.16 or 0.18 in quantal for instance
<didrocks> (you can see that with valac --version)
<bcurtiswx> ok
<didrocks> this is because valac is an alternative, look at man update-alternatives
<Sweetshark> seb128: 3.6.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 for -proposed on chinstrap
<bcurtiswx> so you have /etc/alternative/valac set to 0.16 or something other than 0.18 ?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, I had 0.14 for the unity lenses
<didrocks> and I set it up to 0.18
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ok, I think the only way to do that with cdbs is something I don't really like
<didrocks> meaning installing the .*a to the package and remove them
<didrocks> (that's the only part I see, even in the official documentation: http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, so we have to do it this way or are we going another route?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: no, doing this I guess
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, OK so what needs to be done next?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: I can show you in the branch, do you have your pending work anywhere?
<didrocks> (confirmed it works)
<bcurtiswx> pushing to lp:~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/quantal/empathy/3.5.4-0ubuntu2
 * didrocks grabs
 * bcurtiswx thinks didrocks has a slow internet connection :P
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: no, I just changed my mind about the approach to take, building it :)
<bcurtiswx> don't screw up the approach, im gonna be doing it this way from now on :P
<didrocks> and done! :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: well, I hope you will have some debhelper packages later on :)
<didrocks> it's way less cryptic than cdbs
<didrocks> (IMHO)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, i'm assigned to two packages so I imagine i'll find one :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: have a look: lp:~didrocks/empathy/3.5.4-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> so I added to empathy-common the theme
<didrocks> I told "install the .la, .a" in the .install files
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, how did you know to add it to empathy-common?
<didrocks> and then, I remove them post-binary installation in the package
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> one sec, need to change something
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: see above
<didrocks> 15:32:17      didrocks | in that case, those are theme files and we  know we should ship them by default
<didrocks> 15:32:26      didrocks | (see previous conversation)
<didrocks> 15:32:51      didrocks | as the theme files are not architecture specific, it's best to get them built in a arch:all package (I hope this notion is known?)
<didrocks> 15:33:06      didrocks | the empathy-common package seems to be the right spot :)
<jbicha> almost all the gnome stuff uses cdbs so you'll have to be at least familiar with it
<didrocks> that's seb128's fault
<jbicha> lol, is it?
<didrocks> he should have used doctor's who box and go to the future :)
<didrocks> jbicha: look at debian/copyright on most of gnome (starting from gnome 2) packages :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: see my last commit, is that all right with you?
<seb128> heh
<bcurtiswx> the install.* in rules
<bcurtiswx> is there doc that says do that somewhere?
<bcurtiswx> install/*
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: well, I used the documentation pointed above (http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html), but I never find it quite clear enough to me
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ah i see it, thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, im good with that please do build it :)
<bcurtiswx> but
<bcurtiswx> actually
<didrocks> yeah?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, add bug #1026629 as it will be fixed by this update i believe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026629 in empathy "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_adium_path_is_valid()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026629
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: indeed, doing that
<didrocks> do you think bug #1026081 is linked?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1026081 in empathy "empathy finds no accounts and contatcs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026081
<didrocks> or the error is separate from the theme not showing them?
<bcurtiswx> i don't understand the SS, but we'll dup it and see
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> uploading then :)
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, thanks for your help
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: you're really welcome :)
<bcurtiswx> hmmm
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, have you tested the built empathy?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: I installed it and run it, why?
<bcurtiswx> i got depracation warnings on install.. and i still can't see my contacts from google-talk
<didrocks> I just have some google account and couldn't reach it before, so I'm not really online
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: was already the case with 3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<Sweetshark> seb128: ping?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, i figured it was a theme issue, but it did do that in 3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: what do you mean by "it did do that", so the gmail failure is not only theme, right?
<didrocks> the theme issue is about empathy crashing AFAIK
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, haha, i think it is fixed and i somehow wasn't running the new empathy even after dpkg -i them
<didrocks> or maybe our theme doesn't really the new empathy, dunno
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, I'm about to sponsor your update
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: ah, same for me
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yeah, let's try to kill it
<didrocks> and run it again
<didrocks> got trapped by that, I don't really know empathy
<seb128> mterry, howdy, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, hello, good
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, i think you have to kill quite a few things
<Sweetshark> seb128: kk, no hurry. I just wanted to know if you might have missed it ;)
<bcurtiswx> telepathy-*, empathy, MC5
<Sweetshark> seb128: guess not ;)
<seb128> mterry, question for you, you did the accountsservice patch for the hasmessage stuff right?
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, hopefully empathy will be ready in a little bit :)
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: can you try that and let me know (or better, check with ken who is more knowledgeable on empathy than I)
<seb128> mterry, was the "X" standing for something in XHasMessage?
<seb128> mterry, is that like X-Vendor-Key to say it's non official or something?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what needs to be killed when trying to restart empathy? telepathy-*, MC5, empathy , anything else?
<kenvandine> sometimes empathy-chat and empathy-call
<mterry> seb128, supposed to be like X-Vendor-Key, but can't use dashes with some of the dbus-code-generation helper scripts
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks, gdbus-codegen makes XHasMessages a "xhas-messages" property
<seb128> mterry, which is incompatible with the old x-has-message
<seb128> mterry, (code being ported to gdbus)
<mterry> seb128, huh.  hm
<seb128> mterry, I was trying to determine what to do ... nothing out of accountsservice relies on the gobject property right, renaming it xhas-messages doesn't matter?
<seb128> mterry, they all use the dbus one?
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah, that's likely true.  Let me do a quick grep in lightdm
<dupondje> bcurtiswx: sweet! thanks for the work
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i'll wait until empathy is built and installed
<seb128> mterry, other option is to add an another to the xml to say force the property name to be x-has-messages (you can do that)
<bcurtiswx> dupondje, thank didrocks he did all of it :) i was just there for the learning
<seb128> mterry, I would just like to avoid adding hacks when not needed
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: I tried to kill some of the things, but it crashes on startup here, seems to have some Camel issue, so better for kenvandine and you to look at it :)
<didrocks> if it confirms :)
<bcurtiswx> it doesn't crash here, i just get tp_connection_upgrade_contacts fail
<mterry> seb128, yah, lightdm only uses dbus, and I bet the same is true for control-center
<cyphermox> jbicha: ping?
<jbicha> cyphermox: good morning!
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: try a guest session maybe?
<cyphermox> hey, good morning :)
<cyphermox> I wish it was a better one, I'm still sick and feeling like crap
<mterry> err, not gnome-control-center
<cyphermox> jbicha: do you use VPNs much, with gnome-shell?
<jbicha> no, I don't have any VPNs
<cyphermox> ah, alright
<mterry> seb128, yup, indicator-messages also directly uses dbus.  no reason for hacks then, the property can change names
<seb128> mterry, excellent, thanks for confirming
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, same issue there.
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: you should really check with ken then. I even don't know which components are involved
<bcurtiswx> ken is busy with packaging things for quantal for the webapps
<bcurtiswx> i'll grab him later i guess
<desrt> can someone upload a dconf package with a few patches?
<didrocks> yeah, he sponsors, he fixes :)
<didrocks> desrt: friday evening? ;)
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> good point :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, didrocks: if you have a stacktrace maybe ask about it on #empathy or #telepathy
<desrt> i think i nailed that issue with the bad stacktrace
<desrt> apparently it was discovered by something called autopilot
<desrt> that seems like something that should be automatically filing launchpad bugs?
<seb128> desrt, you mean? what bad stacktrace,
<desrt> seb128: i had a crappy stacktrace in my inbox this morning from tim
<desrt> i was trying to find a way to ask launchpad for similar traces (possibly with retracing)
<seb128> ah
<bcurtiswx> how can you get a stacktrace without a crash?
<desrt> pet peeve: when you call some business or government office and have to sit through 100 recorded messages telling you "did you know that you didn't really want to call us you didn't really have to call us?"
<desrt> bcurtiswx: attach gdb to the running program
<desrt> gdb /usr/bin/whatever <pid>
<desrt> that'll probably require root on a modern ubuntu system....
<bcurtiswx> i run gdb /usr/bin/empathy then 'run' and i have to kill it before i can strace?
<desrt> no.
<desrt> wait... strace?
<desrt> you can also attach strace to a running program with strace -p pid
<desrt> again, needing root
<bcurtiswx> stacktrace
<desrt> strace = system call trace :)
<desrt> you can just say 'bt' in gdb
<bcurtiswx> backtrace == stacktrace ?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> if you run a program under gdb you can suspend it at any point with ^C
<desrt> and resume with gdb command 'c'
<desrt> so just run it... then ^C at whatever point
<desrt> then 'bt'
<desrt> i assume you are trying to find a backtrace at the point of a UI freeze?
<seb128> Sweetshark, still there?
<Sweetshark> yep
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep
<seb128> Sweetshark, your chinstrap files a -sa, i.e include orig tarball for upload
<seb128> ups, a->are
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, meh. missed the checkbox in my jenkins
<Sweetshark> seb128: should I fix it? Ill have a new upload in 5 minutes.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes please, thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, did you manage to get a stacktrace? did you ask on #empathy?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes and yes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, is it getting anywhere? can I help you?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it is not getting anywhere, i'm trying to code dive, i should get kenvandine involved he knows a lot more than myself
<bcurtiswx> seb128, kenvandine here a pastebin of a stacktrace http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101990
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you go no help,reply from the empathy guys?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, no reply
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that's not a segfault ... you said it's hanging?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i asked in both channels, i didn't ping anyone in #empathy and pinged smcv in #telepathy no reply
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what's happening exactly when doing what?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, the contacts are not showing for google-talk
<bcurtiswx> but they work with facebook
<bcurtiswx> which are both -gabble
<bcurtiswx> that error you see is what comes up
<seb128> xclaesse, ^ do you know if that's a known issue?
<seb128> Sweetshark, getting it ready?
<Sweetshark> seb128: its there now
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<bcurtiswx> bzr bd-do says it only works for merge mode packages.  I branched a package, did a merge-upstream and i figured I could do a bzr bd-do
<bcurtiswx> what am I doing wrong?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, bzr bd-do only works for debian-dir only vcs-es
<seb128> bcurtiswx, why would you need that in a full source tree?
<seb128> you can directly use bzr and quilt in the directory
<seb128> without doing bzr bd-do
<bcurtiswx> ah ha, nvm
 * bcurtiswx hides
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<bcurtiswx> im getting debian/rules some of the includes are not found ("no such file or directory"), is it as simple as they don't exist because they're not needed?
<bcurtiswx> /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk for example
<bcurtiswx> was gnome-pkg-tools renamed?
<bcurtiswx> wait, i need it installed first
<bcurtiswx> new machine, i forget to build-dep things :-)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yeah, that would be weird
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is there another place to check for dep bumps other than a NEWS file ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, usually diffing the configure.ac or configure.in from both versions
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, the only thing i trust is diffing the configure.ac
 * Sweetshark finds the LibreOffice4 thread on the dev-list. fun indeed.
<bcurtiswx> seb128, dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libgvfscommon.so' soname bump time?
<bcurtiswx> anyone?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, just ignore it, that one is a "private lib" to be used by gvfs components only, the warning was probably already there on the current version
<bcurtiswx> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/gvfs-daemons/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd contains an unresolvable reference to symbol g_mount_source_show_unmount_progress: it's probably a plugin
<bcurtiswx> ignore as well?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, yes, you can probably ignore all the unresolved symbol warnings on that one
<bcurtiswx> seb128, feel like sponsoring? https://code.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx/ubuntu/quantal/gvfs/1.13.3-0ubuntu1/+merge/116046
<dobey> mterry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166028/moving-deja-dup-backups-from-dropbox-to-ubuntu-one
<mterry> dobey, I'm not actually sure.  I think another user did something similar and wrote about it.  I think you do have to adjust something.  /me looks
<dobey> i wonder why apt-get update seems to be so horribly slow on my machine now :(
<bcurtiswx> dobey, not just you
<dobey> well, it's just the "Reading packages" part
<dobey> and this is still 12.04
<dobey> on my laptop it's fast though, and that's on 12.10
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hey
<bcurtiswx> seb128, hi
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I will have a look but not tonight, it's 9pm on a friday night here
<bcurtiswx> seb128, sure. I understand
<dobey> seb128: why are you on irc? :)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, grab a beer (or like 6) and watch some television
<seb128> dobey, because I pinged the SRU guys about the unity SRU before going for dinner and didn't want to miss their reply,questions if there were any ;-)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, sounds like a plan!
<dobey> heh
<seb128> bcurtiswx, looking through your changelog entry, did you run dh_install --list-missing in the build dir after build?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, no
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I didn't check so I could be wrong but they added a backend for recentlyused files and I think a .install will need to be updates to include it
<bcurtiswx> seb128, looking now. thx
<seb128> bcurtiswx, try the dh_install trick, it will tell you what stuff are installed by make install and not shipped in any binary package
<bcurtiswx> how do i preserve build-dir in pbuilder?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you don't, I would recommend not using pbuilder for work
<seb128> bcurtiswx, usually you want to do your update and once you are done to a pass through pbuilder for checks
<bcurtiswx> seb128, darn, my desktop(precise) does like 10 times faster in building then my laptop(quantal)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, oh, so how I do that is: pbuilding login
<seb128> you get in the pbuilder
<seb128> then you can apt-get build-dep and build like you would normally do
<seb128> pbuilder login --save-after-login
<seb128> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to enable the deb-src
<seb128> then install maybe devscripts and your prefered editor and exit 0
<seb128> so your pbuilder "base" has those and you don't need to enable them everytime
<seb128> it makes things easier
<bcurtiswx> i can stick with the laptop, it's only semi-painful :P
<bcurtiswx> so after a bd how do i stay in build-dir ?
<bcurtiswx> bzr bd*
<bcurtiswx> --dont-purge looks like what i want
<seb128> bcurtiswx, bzr bd doesn't purge
<seb128> bcurtiswx, if it's debian dir only, cd ../build-area/source-version
<bcurtiswx> i wonder why it's not doing --list-missing or --fail-missing on build
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, do we ship .h files? (all i know is not .la or .a files)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, we do yes
<kenvandine> in devel packages
<cyphermox> wow, there's goign to be a documentary on TV here about people trafficking pangolins
<cyphermox> I had no idea Ubuntu was this popular ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, theres a while entire blob of usr/share/man/man1/gvfs* since thats not arch specific im guessing arch:all would be best (gvfs-common)
<dobey> it's also weird that html5 video and flash seem to now require the entire video to download before being able to play smoothly
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-15
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst: hm, we use it in saucy's debian/patches/logind_support.patch; did you disable that patch?
<pitti> darkxst: i. e. you have to drop this patch if you update to 3.8
<darkxst> Pitti, nm, it started working again after a reboot
<darkxst> pitti, this is 3.8, so dont have that patch
<darkxst> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5876334/
<pitti> darkxst: but that patch works in 3.6, so the lid inhibitor works
<darkxst> yeh its working with above patch now
<pitti> ah, good; the patch looks fine to me
<pitti> RAOF: hey
<pitti> RAOF: did you look at the colord autopkgtest failure?
<RAOF> pitti: Yo!
<RAOF> Oh, it fails even when the autopkgtest bug doesn't apply?
<pitti> RAOF: that again uses that rather misdesigned (IMHO) parallel test runner which doesn't give you any information on failure :/ so might be useful to cat the log on non-zero exit
<pitti> RAOF: yes, you should have gotten mail about it
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-colord/
<pitti> RAOF: it runs, but there is one failure
<RAOF> Hm. I don't appear to have received any mail about that.
<pitti> maybe it was already broken before we started that mail thing
<pitti> it's been broken for quite a while indeed
<RAOF> Oh man, that log output is entirely unhelpful, isn't it.
<pitti> RAOF: yes, taht's what I meant with misdesigned parallel test runner
<RAOF> pitti: Is the adt-run-tests bug that prevents me from testing the autopkgtests locally fixed yet?
<pitti> RAOF: it's not, but you can run it with run-adt-test -sP colord
<pitti> my run of that just finished
<pitti> meh, there are debhelper logs from the package build, but no test suite logs?
<pitti> so I guess one would need to run run-adt-test -skP colord and then login and run the tests manually
<pitti> RAOF: running "make check" in the VM should work too, as the autopkgtest doesn't do anything different
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi, pitti, how are you?
<RAOF> pitti: I was just going to check that my "cat log on failure" works :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Yo!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thank you! we went climbing on the weekend, that was great
<chrisccoulson> pitti, are you having nice weather at the moment as well?
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it's been splendid for two weeks now
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, it's been nice here as well for a change :)
<chrisccoulson> the kids seem to like the nice weather too http://www.flickr.com/photos/67705534@N06/sets/72157634635880076/with/9281651263/ ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hah, who doesn't
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, passé un bon week-end?
<jibel> Salut didrocks,ça a été. Principalement plage et glaces et feux d'artifice le soir avec les enfants, et toi ?
<didrocks> bien aussi, piscine du rhône et feu d'artifice le soir ;)
<didrocks> ils viennent de refaire la piscine principale de Lyon (ouverture la semaine dernière):
<didrocks> http://www.google.com/imgres?sa=X&biw=2078&bih=1104&tbm=isch&tbnid=9Zo7kdYfOvIj5M:&imgrefurl=http://www.lyon.fr/actualite/projets-urbains/la-metamorphose-de-la-piscine-du-rhone.html&docid=xP57nQViE_-o_M&imgurl=http://www.lyon.fr/cs/Satellite%253Fblobcol%253Durldata%2526blobkey%253Did%2526blobtable%253DMungoBlobs%2526blobwhere%253D5000005565171%2526ssbinary%253Dtrue&w=620&h=413&ei=9aDjUdHfJ4330gXh3IGYC
<didrocks> Q&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:1,s:0,i:83&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=174&tbnw=257&start=0&ndsp=40&tx=96&ty=111
<didrocks> hum, let me get an url shortner
<didrocks> http://goo.gl/VUMMp and http://goo.gl/XJsAQ
<jibel> nice
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> seems like this w.e was "upload manually stuff rather than wait for them to land through the system" days
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, not sure what's the urgency was…
<seb128> speaking of unity?
<seb128> because ogra did one for powed as well, but he explaining in the changelog
<seb128> unity, seems like it was breaking/blocking upgrades
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> so I fixed the lid close actions, now need someone to test wacom panel
<didrocks> seb128: interesting, they are doing transition over a week-end…
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know why ogra_ didn't ping sil2100 to know why this important change wasn't daily release on Friday
<didrocks> I think there are reasons like tests or failure to build…
<didrocks> and then, using that apportunity to rant in the changelog "nice"
<didrocks> ogra_: quite disappointed about your reaction TBH
<seb128> what stack is powed in?
<didrocks> as long as the changes were merged back upstream, it's fine anyway (as it seems it was)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, do you know why powerd wasn't released on Friday?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! hm, let me see, but I don't remember we had any stack red besides unity?
<seb128> sil2100, indicator qa apps are atm
<seb128> hud and webapps are yellow
<seb128> where is powerd?
<sil2100> It's in the platform stack, and i think it got published on Friday, but let me check
<didrocks> platform, let's wait for sil2100's analysis
<didrocks> but my bet is that the merge was after the daily (as Friday morning)
<didrocks> nobody asked for a daily within the day
<didrocks> and the following day, the publication was manual du to packaging changes
<didrocks> ogra_: FYI ^
<seb128> and next day was saturday
<seb128> do we land on w.es?
<didrocks> ogra_: the manual publication for packaging change is a requirement from the release team FYI
<didrocks> seb128: did you read/received what I wrote?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, why?
<sil2100> didrocks: seb128: the platform stack got normally released on Friday
<sil2100> So maybe indeed the change got in later, after the daily release already
<didrocks1> ok, let's see now
<didrocks1> 09:48:30   didrocks | seb128: did you read/received what I wrote?
<seb128> didrocks1, yes
 * didrocks is lagging…
<didrocks1> sil2100: yeah, that's what I wrote
<didrocks> basically, it was merged after 00 UTC
<didrocks> nobody reask for a daily
<seb128> the commit was on 4:40UTC on friday
<didrocks> and the day after, it was in manual publication
<didrocks> because of packaging change
<seb128> well, next day was saturday anyway
<didrocks> and as told:
<didrocks> 09:47:48   didrocks | ogra_: the manual publication for packaging change is a requirement from the release team FYI
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. do we run daily-release on weekends? Since I see the publishing job got fired on Saturday, and it was manual publishing because of a packaging change
<seb128> we don't land on w.es do we?
<didrocks> sil2100: yes we do
<didrocks> seb128: well, we run the stacks
<seb128> but don't sync to the archive right?
<didrocks> but we don't work on Saturday/Sunday to manual publish if needed
<didrocks> if it publishes, it's getting synced to the archive
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I though we avoided landing stuff on w.e when nobody was around
<didrocks> it's just packaging changes -> manual publication
<didrocks> seb128: not the case anymore, on ogra_'s team request
<seb128> right
<seb128> makes sense
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks1, well ... i didnt ping anyone because a) nobody was around, b) could it be documented in the PPA description whom to ping (i wouldnt have known it is sil2100) c) i had simply assumed the fix would have been in after 16h and rolled a (then broken) image which we needed to fix urgently d) we have nop QA for the images atm so the broken image would have stayed on cdimage for the whole weekend
<didrocks> but every worked as expected
<didrocks> yw seb128 :)
<didrocks> ogra_: daily release FAQ, I promoted that a lot, you should know the links now…
<ogra_> oh ... and e) you explicitly said *several* times that emergency uploads would be no probelm
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, emergency uploads is not a problem. ranting on a changelog isn't a nice behavior IMHO though
<ogra_> dunno what you see as a rant there
<didrocks> ogra_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I_want_to_upload_a_change_to_a_package_under_daily_release_process
<didrocks> again, everything is documented on who to ping, and so on…
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll ping you with some packaging ACKs in a moment if you don't mind...
<ogra_> great thanks ... and no i didnt see that page before
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry
<didrocks> ogra_: waow, you are maybe the only one, people are getting tired I reference the FAQ for everything :p
<ogra_> anyway why wasnt the MP promoted after 30h ?
<ogra_> any idea about that ?
<didrocks> ogra_: did you read the scrollbar?
<didrocks> scrollback?
 * didrocks will repeat once again
<didrocks> so, your changed was merged at 4am UTC on Friday
<didrocks> so after 00 UTC
<didrocks> so not on Friday dailies
<didrocks> right?
<didrocks> then, on Saturday, the change was picked, built, tested
<didrocks> but it was set in manual publication mode
<didrocks> because of packaging change
<didrocks> which is a requirement from the release team
<ogra_> sorry, but you are a day off
<didrocks> (to not give packaging changes upload right to upstream)
<didrocks> I'm not
<ogra_> it was committed on thu
<ogra_> before 00:00
<ogra_> wasnt in on fri
<didrocks> revno: 67 [merge]
<seb128> ogra_, do we speak of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/revision/67 ?
<ogra_> which we noticed firday evening
<didrocks> timestamp: Fri 2013-07-12 04:40:33 +0000
<didrocks> on trunk
<seb128>  Date: 2013-07-12 04:40:33 UTC
<ogra_> didrocks, i approved it on thui evening
<ogra_> and jenkins too
<didrocks> ogra_: 00 UTC is trunk
<didrocks> ogra_: daily release is only interested in trunk's state, I know nothing about the upstream merger
<ogra_> well, so why was it not picked up by saturday then
<didrocks> ogra_: do you read? :/
<didrocks> it was
<seb128> ogra_, did you change the mp status?
<seb128> ogra_, or just comment approved?
<didrocks> 9:55:28   didrocks | then, on Saturday, the change was picked, built, tested
<didrocks> 9:55:39   didrocks | but it was set in manual publication mode
<didrocks> 9:55:46   didrocks | because of packaging change
<didrocks> 9:55:51   didrocks | which is a requirement from the release team
<didrocks> 9:55:58      ogra_ | sorry, but you are a day off
<seb128> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-power-button/+merge/174203 says iicardo approved the mp on friday
<didrocks> 9:56:02   didrocks | (to not give packaging changes upload right to upstream
<didrocks> ogra_: it was picked on Saturday ^ blocked by distro rules though
<ogra_> seb128, hmm
<seb128> ogra_, seems like you misclicked to approve and ended up not approving it
<seb128> then ricardo came and did it on friday
<ogra_> seb128, i was pretty sure i did, since itz was breaking images for several days
<seb128> well the mp is set as "Approved by: 	Ricardo Salveti on 2013-07-12 "
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> not what launchpad tells
<ogra_> i guess LP doesnt lie
<ogra_> funjily i have the page open here without relaod and the UI shows approved
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe the previous build failed?
<didrocks> as I see a jenkins run in the comments showing failures
<ogra_> hmm, the commit was changed once
<didrocks> and so in that case you have been reverted from approve -> needs review
<ogra_> iirc
<didrocks> maybe someone pushed and reverted then
<didrocks> because IIRC, the upstream merger tells something about the rejecoitn
<didrocks> like "not the approved commit is the latest"
<ogra_> ok, that could be it then
<didrocks> but so, nothing was stuck or behaving strangely apparently
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> ogra_: I have nothing opposed that someone with upload rights like you can access and force the publication if needed
<didrocks> ogra_: the only thing is that you will have to learn the jenkins' workflow (I would have prefer to have the dashboard worked on before so that you can get a better easier view)
<ogra_> didrocks, anyway, the changelog entry wasnt a rant, please dont see it like that, asac asked me to document the issues we find with the process (it doenst say "didrocks is a sucker i upload manually because i dont like him" ... i just wanted to note down the time here and explain why i did a manual upload, dont feel attacked)
<seb128> Laney, good morning, had a good w.e ?
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, the "approved for 30h and …" was maybe misleading
<ogra_> well, i didnt know it was re-approved
<Laney> seb128: yes thank you, bit sun burned now though :P
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> ogra_: so, just tell me if you want to spend some time knowing about the system, how it works, and so that we can give you access to jenkins publication
<seb128> that's summer for you ;-)
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, and after all i still think a possible 24h delay is to much and binding the trigger on people is wrong, i would propose some kind of trigger button on LP for fast-pathing singel packages if needed
<seb128> Laney, I had an excellent w.e thanks, lot of sun and fireworks (yesterday was our national day, they had fireworks on saturday and sunday nights in the big cities next here)
<Laney> great!
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, we already discussed that, I can only propose a button for daily release to upstream, with status and so on, I don't know about the upstream merger and launchpad side
<ogra_> didrocks, there are way to often cases where we quickly need to fix the images now that we're supposed to always have them usable
<didrocks> ogra_: daily release supports single component rebuild btw
<seb128> ogra_, you can always manually upload and send a merge back for trunk
<ogra_> waiting for the next daily is often to long in tehse cases
<pitti> hey seb128
<didrocks> and ask our team to have that managed (not on week-end though), as per the FAQ
<ogra_> seb128, well thats what i did (even with documenting why) and now we have an angry didrocks and a discussion
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hello Laney
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I was more angry about the changelog that I saw as a rant TBH
<didrocks> salut pitti!
<ogra_> yeah, wasnt meant like that
<Laney> morning pitti
<pitti> seb128: oui ! nos avons eu un bon week-end avec escalader
<didrocks> ogra_: otherwise, uploading and backporting to trunk is always possible
<didrocks> (as you can see, since Sunday, the system for the platform stack is telling "nothing to do")
<seb128> pitti, tu fais de l'escalade maintenant ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/cieRV8axPSN
<pitti> seb128: well, rope-climbing, not free-climbing
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<seb128> though  bit scary :p
<Laney> nice!
<pitti> seb128: nah, you are well-secured there
<darkxst> pitti, via ferrata's?
<pitti> darkxst: yes, indeed (that word was new to me)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you check? http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/HUD/job/cu2d-hud-head-3.0publish/46/artifact/packaging_changes_hud_13.10.1+13.10.20130715-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 for me
<sil2100> didrocks: and another one - I guess robru knows what he's doing ;p http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/WebApps/job/cu2d-webapp-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webapps-applications_2.4.16+13.10.20130715-0ubuntu1.diff
<darkxst> pitti, always want to try them, but probably might find them boring compared to real climbing!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I'm a little bit unconvince it shouldn't be a conflicts insteads, but anyway, webapps, that's not that bad, so +1
<pitti> darkxst: yeah, likely; but I don't do "real" climbing
<didrocks> sil2100: can you ask him to use a versionned conflicts later on?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, let me note that down
<didrocks> thx!
<Laney> you probably want Replaces in that situation too
<Laney> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s7.6.2
<darkxst> pitti, you should try it someday, its pretty amazing, although probably a fair bit slower than your via ferrata adventures
<sil2100> Thanks!
<pitti> darkxst: I've done in-door bouldering quite a few times
<Laney> trad leading is scary!
<sil2100> hmmm, strange thing
<darkxst> Laney, well that is all part of the game!
<Laney> I know someone who looked down to find the last three or so pieces of gear had come out, just before he had to do a blind slap around a corner
<Laney> got it fortunately :P
<sil2100> I don't see any new glib2.0 pushed anywhere lately, and indicator-session FTBFS because of /usr/bin/gdbus-codegen: not found, which is provided by libglib2.0-dev
<darkxst> Laney, I pretty sure that happens to everyone at some stage!
<Laney> I stick with sport and bouldering :P
<highvoltage> Does (or will) Unity 8 still use compiz?
<seb128> sil2100, the issue is not that the binary is not found, it's "sh: 1 ... not found", which is the shebang, which is python
<seb128> sil2100, you need to build-depends on python for gdbus-codegen
<seb128> libglib-dev doesn't do it for you
<darkxst> we are lucky to have Mt arapiles not far away (well 4 hours drive). its probably one of the best trad climbing spots in the world for lower grades (say in the 10-20 bracket)
<sil2100> seb128: oh! Nice catch! ;) That makes sense indeed, thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, yw
<seb128> sil2100, btw you already did that in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/12.10.6+13.10.20130628-0ubuntu1
<seb128> sil2100, so you should know about it ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: completely forgot about that, and the error message again made me go the wrong way ;p
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/indicator-session/fix_gdbus-codegen_python_dep/+merge/174669
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: approved, thanks!
<sil2100> Thank you ;)
<RAOF> highvoltage: No; it's currently using SurfaceFlinger, about to transition to Mir.
<didrocks> interesting that vuds is just during feature freeze
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, was that considered? ^
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I don't know, I wasn't involved in setting that date
<highvoltage> RAOF: cool, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: did you work on the QA stack? It seems to be a 3 minute-fix (wrong list of packages to install)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/qa_extra_package/+merge/174672 <- can you take a lookie? ;)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ;D
<didrocks> sil2100: approved, you can deploy and run please :)
<didrocks> sil2100: on the apps stacks, it's the new qtwebkit which doesn't ship anymore private headers
<didrocks> sil2100: before sponsoring, I asked Mirv if he checked that nothing was using them, he told me it was the case, wrongly it seems :/
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, I poked oSoMoN about that
<didrocks> sil2100: is he around? Is that normal that we are using private headers?
<sil2100> didrocks: he didn't respond to my question on #ubuntu-touch, but I guess once he's online he should see it - I'll check what those are used for, but I would prefer him to check that too
<seb128> didrocks, did they announce vUDS again without using the mailing lists?
<didrocks> seb128: seems so, I read it on g+ (linked by a community better)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, same here, keep me posted then, I won't reexpose them until we are sure they are really needed
<mlankhorst> Laney: how do I try that failing sequence manually?
<Laney> mlankhorst: don't know :(
<Laney> I did `apt-get install --dry-run u-boot-linaro-omap4-panda u-boot-tools pvr-omap4 xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert ubuntu-desktop' and it works here ...
<Laney> that's the list of added packages from livecd-rootfs + ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> mlankhorst: ah. wait....
<Laney> mlankhorst: Stick a ^ on ubuntu-desktop
<mlankhorst> what's that?
<Laney> Task: ubuntu-desktop instead of the package ubuntu-desktop
<mlankhorst> ah..
<Laney> can you reproduce it?
<Laney> yeah, works on shedir too
<Laney> Just re-read that: works as in "reproducing the brokenness works", not "installing the packages works". Yay for non-confusing sentences.
<mlankhorst> unsurprisingly..
<mlankhorst> xserver-xorg-core is part of ubuntu-desktop task
<sil2100> didrocks: could you take a look at 2 merges?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/merge_manual_versions/+merge/174718
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-applications/merge_in_manual_publish/+merge/174724
<didrocks> sil2100: both approved
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> Hope those are correct
<mlankhorst> Laney: can I add something to make it not install certain packages?
<Laney> mlankhorst: no idea
<didrocks> sil2100: I checked the diff, they are, thanks!
<mlankhorst> Laney: well that's the real problem, unless I somehow overwrite stuff :P
<mlankhorst> have a replaces on xorg-server-core, evdev and omap
<mlankhorst> but no conflicts
<Laney> do you Provides: the packages?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Laney> hmm
<mlankhorst> but because ubuntu-desktop^ would pull in the real packages, I guess that's causing the issue
<mlankhorst> how does the lts cd solve it?
<Laney> I thought it might see that the package is already satisfied
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> mlankhorst: looks like it was seeded for precise
<Laney> ogra_: any insights?
<Laney> If you install pvr-omap4 first and then the task it's all OK
<ogra_> i dont think we have a way to install anything earlier than other stuff
<ogra_> at least not easily
<Laney> is there a way to remove the normal xorg stuff that's pulled in by the task?
<Laney> remove it from the list of packages being installed
<mlankhorst> hm maybe if we remove the conflicts part
<mlankhorst> but that will leave you with a broken desktop if you remove it
<mlankhorst> ah well
<mlankhorst> hm, has the nexus7 desktop kernel been removed in saucy?
<mlankhorst> it's the only device I have that's touch capable
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter_: can you test xorg-server in saucy from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging?field.series_filter=saucy ? (building atm)
<mlankhorst> that package should fix a touch bug I was hitting on my nexus7, but it probably won't fix all touch bugs remaining..
<mlankhorst> oh and when I'm trying it I get WARNING: can not find package 'ubuntu-desktop^' in cache, ignoring
<mlankhorst> Laney: ^
<Laney> 'it'?
<mlankhorst> that line
<Laney> so you don't reproduce?
<mlankhorst> I guess the schroot thing doesn't work like a real apt-get..
<Laney> (saucy-armhf)laney@shedir:~$ apt-get install --dry-run u-boot-linaro-omap4-panda u-boot-tools pvr-omap4 xserver-xorg-video-omap-revert xserver-xorg-input-evdev-omap-revert ubuntu-desktop^
<Laney> […
<Laney> Note, selecting 'xserver-xorg' for task 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Laney> etc
<mlankhorst> Laney: what if you add xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert to that line?
<Laney> still broken of course
<Laney> that's already pulled in by deps of pvr-omap4
<mlankhorst> tried? :P
<Laney> yes
<Laney>  xserver-xorg-core-omap-revert : Conflicts: xserver-xorg-core
<mlankhorst> hm, can I reset the schroot?
<Laney> mlankhorst: ah, the can not find thing comes from the weird restricted apt they have there
<Laney> do it with --dry-run without sudo
<mlankhorst> ah..
<Laney> or make a chroot on your nexus
<mlankhorst> I want to reset my schroot :S
<Laney> don't know what that means
<mlankhorst> my chroot is a pigs mest and I want to hide the evidence it ever existed :)
<Laney> mlankhorst: remove the bad packages
<Laney> Also those chroots porter are shared ;-)
<Laney> mlankhorst: Also, for checking this stuff locally it's enough to use chdist to set up a fake apt configuration that uses armhf
<Laney> chdist --arch=armhf create saucy-armhf http://ports.ubuntu.com saucy "main universe restricted multiverse"
<Laney> then chdist apt-get saucy-armhf update; chdist apt-get saucy-armhf --dry-run install pvr-omap4 ubuntu-desktop^
<mdeslaur> seb128: if unity no longer properly handles desktop files with an absolute path for an icon, do I file a bug against unity, or would it be bamf?
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey! not sure but I would guess bamf, check with Trevinho he knows for sure
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ^ ?
<Trevinho> mdeslaur yes...
 * Trevinho reading
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: it could be a Bamf issue, but it seems unlikely...
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I need to check
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: ok, can I file a bug against bamf and you can reassign it if it turns out that's not it?
<mlankhorst> Laney: ah..
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: the side effect is just the ? Icon
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: yes
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: for instance, you can install "pasaffe" and start it, and notice that the icon in the launcher is the ? one
<mdeslaur> or xdiagnose
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I can't check it now, but you can easily debug it using d-feet and see what contains the icon property for that app...
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: is this a regression btw?
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: yep, worked fine in raring
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I see... There have been both unity and Bamf changes in that codepath so could be both... I'll check that soon, please file a bug with both components for now...
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: thanks. LP: #1201408
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201408 in unity (Ubuntu) "No longer handles absolute path icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201408
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: thank you
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: thanks!
<mlankhorst> Laney: meh, I guess I'll have to remove the conflicts and leave a broken desktop when any of the omap-revert packages are removed..
<Laney> That'll let both x stacks be installed at the same time?
<mlankhorst> yeah but it causes the omap-revert packages to overwrite the normal files, and on remove of the omap-revert the normal files stay gone
<mlankhorst> until you manually reinstall
<mlankhorst> but it doesn't look like there's a better way
<mlankhorst> I'll try it in a ppa
 * sil2100 is doing lunch, but...
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_apps_tests_to_sdk/+merge/174733 whaddayathink?
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds like a good range of tests to me
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try deploying + running first? (to ensure the list is correct)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: can you retry https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4795420 just to see if the error is transient
<didrocks> seb128: we got it twice IIRC, but retrying
 * seb128 wishes we would have a ppc porter box
<mlankhorst> hm i should have used the x-staging ppa for the test build, would have been faster than emulated armhf builds
<desrt> good morning, freedom fighters!!
<didrocks> good morning desrt!
<sil2100> didrocks: I did a manual test run on the AP-job
<sil2100> Didn't redeploy, just put the parameters manually ;)
<seb128> desrt, hey
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! approving then m:)
<desrt> how goes the war?
<sil2100> seb128: I already re-ran this build twice
<sil2100> seb128: the failure happened once again on the second run, but let's see how this one goes
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, no in fact
<didrocks> sil2100: you shouldn't list apps packages
<didrocks> (apart from the autopilot ones)
<sil2100> Ah, could be the same error I made some time ago?!
<didrocks> sil2100: we want to ensure it's backward compatible and working with older versions
<didrocks> so don't change packages:
<didrocks> for testpackages:
<didrocks> share-app notes-app webbrowser-app gallery-app
<didrocks> -> shold be -autopilot
<didrocks> for each of those :p
<sil2100> hmm, but are those Apps installed on the images by default?
<sil2100> Ah, the testpackages: will pull in all the deps?
<didrocks> seb128: failed again
<didrocks> sil2100: ah good point, yeah, they are not installed
<didrocks> sil2100: but if you install the -autopilot ones
<didrocks> they will be pull as deps
<didrocks> (no strict check needed)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I noticed, I'm asking around if there is a ppc box we can access to debug
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> didrocks, otherwise what about breaking ppc a bit more and publishing even if it's broken there? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: it won't migrate from proposed to the release pocket
<seb128> that's a good point :/
<didrocks> seb128: remember, that's not the dailies blocking us :p
<didrocks> TBH, you can maybe remove powerpc from arch:
<didrocks> if we don't have any rdepends
<seb128> didrocks, well, I would rather make it not fail on failing tests for ppc
<didrocks> seb128: I was just giving a fix along the solution you were heading for :p
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> infinity is helping charles to get access to a ppc box
<mlankhorst> weird, I'm not getting anything displayed correctly after I upgraded my nexus7 to saucy
<seb128> let's see if we can get the test to pass first
<didrocks> ok, let's cross fingers :)
<infinity> seb128: Given that things failing on one arch usually point to bad C, I'd certainly prefer looking for a fix first, but yeah, disabling tests (or the arch entirely) are other options.
<seb128> infinity, right, it's just that not having access to the hardware limits the debugging ... thanks for helping there ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: updated the MR!
<didrocks> sil2100: approved!
<Sweetshark> youtube is down with a error 500.
<Sweetshark> "Sorry, something went wrong. A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation. If you see them, show them this information: <some base64 encoded token>"
<happyaron> jasoncwarner_: ping
<kenvandine> larsu, have you had a chance to try to figure out that lmm issue on phablet?
<seb128> didrocks, is the problem with ppa builds and translation import still on your list? I just refresh a bunch of templates for indicators and lenses manually to fix some of the current saucy issues but we should really fix the infra this cycle...
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's on my list to discuss with pitti
<didrocks> seb128: but OTOH "ENOTIME"
<didrocks> too many demands, I have already stuff for late in the week :/
<seb128> it's going to bite us
<didrocks> seb128: want to help there? :)
<seb128> right, no worry/hurry
<seb128> didrocks, I've been doing manual uploads, that's helping in my book :p
<didrocks> seb128: also, I have to start the settings thing
<didrocks> seb128: well, I think we should just talk with pitti about it
<didrocks> and see what can be done
<didrocks> I think the fix isn't really on the daily release side
<pitti> didrocks: (in hangout ATM)
<didrocks> or it will be hackish
<seb128> didrocks, but sure, I can try driving discussion forward
<seb128> I'm just unsure if that's a lp/infra/cu2d issue
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I'm going to see what I can do, thanks
<seb128> pitti, hey! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, (no hurry, tomorrow works as well)
<seb128> pitti, it's about importing translations/templates from the daily builds infrastructure, we still don't do that which means we have outdated templates/translations for everything under daily landing
<pitti> seb128: not directly related, but FYI: wgrant enabled saucy LP exports today, so this week we can hopefully build some saucy langpacks
<seb128> pitti, great!
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: please remind me, do these actually build on the distro builders? (I think so)
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, we do direct copies to the archive, including the binaries
<didrocks> pitti: yes, they do
<seb128> pitti, that wouldn't be an option if we were not using the archive builders
<pitti> didrocks: do you happen to have a link to some build which has translations?
<pitti> seb128: right, I figured so; just wanted to confirm
<didrocks> seb128 has the ones he uploaded manually I think :) (I bet the scopes?)
<seb128> didrocks, let me answer pitti's questions
<seb128> didrocks, scopes and some indicators
<seb128> pitti, well, just pick builds in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<pitti> seb128: hm, so e. g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4788475 doesn't build a translation tarball
 * pitti looks
<pitti> so pkgstriptranslations is installed, but doesn't want to strip; presumably because it's "Purpose: PPA"
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143969180/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity-lens-applications_7.0.0%2B13.10.20130702-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128>  6f5c028c7d70b5f4123c53f7a6b97492772aa71f 2882 unity-lens-applications_7.0.0+13.10.20130702-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz
<seb128> the .changes has the tarball there?
<seb128> that's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4763305
<pitti> ah, then maybe gallery-app is special
<seb128> pitti, ^ that one is an example of one of the default lenses
<seb128> the gallery-app is in universe anyway
<pitti> unity-lens-applications_7.0.0+13.10.20130702-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz
<pitti> purrfect
<pitti> so we actually do build them already, so they are not lost
<pitti> seb128: so it seems I just need to extend langpack-o-matic to also fetch tarballs from that PPA archive in addition
<seb128> pitti, do you want a bug report to track that?
<pitti> seb128: please (still in meeting)
<pitti> seb128: against the langpack-o-matic project
<pitti> with above links
<pitti> darn, PPAs don't have a getPackageUploads(), I need to discuss that with SteveK/wgrant
<czajkowski> pitti: talk/give them lots of cake :)
<pitti> czajkowski: ah, cake is the new beer?
<czajkowski> Cake is always better than beer, only thing better is cake and beer :)
<czajkowski> but lets not go over board :)
<jbicha> seb128: hey, do you want me to go ahead and upload the ibus stuff to the desktop ppa?
<seb128> jbicha, hey, if you are happy with it sure
<seb128> jbicha, I was going to have a look today or tomorrow but the day has been pretty busy again
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1201485
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201485 in langpack-o-matic "Need to import translations for the unity daily builds" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> seb128: do you want me to use the lp:~ubuntu-desktop branches for the ibus-enabled g-c-c and g-s-d or something else for now?
<seb128> jbicha, we are moving forward with those uploads so using the official vcs seems fine
<jbicha> ok
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to merge attente's work?
<seb128> jbicha, e.g don't redo it
<seb128> g-s-d should be mostly dropping the revert
<seb128> g-c-c has some extra work
<jbicha> seb128: yes I'm merging his stuff, I think I'll redo the ibus one though to rebase against Debian experimental now that they're looking at ibus 1.5 again
<seb128> jbicha, works for me
<sil2100> didrocks: who from the SRU team usually takes care of Unity SRUs?
<didrocks> sil2100: nobody in particular, just have to poke them individually
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see my MP btw?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, backtracking but can't find it - did you ping it to me directly?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> on #ubuntu-touch
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/address-book-app/small-fixes/+merge/174812
<sil2100> didrocks: approved! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Sorry for missing that!
<didrocks> no worry!
<didrocks> sil2100: can you look at other non daily releasing components?
<didrocks> sil2100: I just finish unity-action-api
<didrocks> let me enable that
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll just wait for the unity merge to finish...
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, what's linked to that? why do we have to wait for it to finigh? (I'm talking about the components that daily_release: False)
<didrocks> sil2100: and please, my other cupstream2distro-config merge when you have time :p
<didrocks> (still on #ubuntu-touch if you missed it)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes yes, sooo - unity-action-api is ready already? Since I was informed that timp was to do something still
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, it's wellark working on it
<didrocks> sil2100: and he pinged me, a lot of time was taken for the soname and so on
<didrocks> did a bunch of changes
<didrocks> but should be fine now (the latest branch is merging)
<sil2100> didrocks: I poked him last week and he said that I was to wait till this week for timp to integrate it to UITK or something
<sil2100> But if he pinged you, this means it's all ok
<sil2100> My notes said: "wait till next week, timp is working on integrating it to UITK"
<didrocks> ok, apparently, it's ready
<sil2100> Ok, I'll take care of the ted-related branches, like ubuntu-geoip, unity-greeter-session-broadcast and url-dispatcher - I already made packaging reviews for those
<didrocks> great :)
<sil2100> I just need to check if tests are there and/or they are needed ;p
<dobey> what's the best way to get the architecutre in debian/rules with pure dh, to use in an if statement?
<dobey> oops
<asac> dobey: dh? dpkg-* not valid?
<asac> guess thats rather oops :)
<asac> and you didnt want to ask
<Laney> There's something you can include
<Laney> /usr/share/dpkg/architecture.mk
<dobey> asac: slangasek answered in -devel (oops was becuase i meant to ask there); was hoping for a standard variable to use, but apparently it's not always set so setting it with dpkg-architecutre output is preferred
<asac> kk
<dobey> thanks though :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-16
<TheMuso`> c
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> powerpc builds are lagging way behind :/
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<didrocks> RAOF: while you are around: regarding xmir, so you are going to maintain ABI manually? like, we don't need any black soname virtual package provide?
<RAOF> didrocks: I'll do what the rest of X does, which is have an ABI version in the code.
<didrocks> RAOF: but not for mir -> xmir, right?
<didrocks> the ABI version in the code will be in mir?
<RAOF> For the XMir dependency on Mir we'll just use the shlibdeps; xmir.so links with libmirclient.so.1, so that's all good.
<didrocks> RAOF: ah, excellent, if you don't expect any ABI breakage without soname bump :)
<RAOF> didrocks: I've got a symbols file for it cooking :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<RAOF> And none of the XMir drivers link with libmirclient; XMir hides that from it.
<didrocks> excellent :)
<didrocks> RAOF: where is the xmir ppa right now? so that I can add it for running the tests until we are in distro
<didrocks> xmir/mesa
<RAOF> ppa:mir-team/staging ?
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> RAOF: and if I run on ati
<didrocks> I should see the fallback happening, right?
<RAOF> Fallback?
<didrocks> (unity-system-compositor not starting, regular Xorg running)
<RAOF> If you run on fglrx you should see the fallback to regular X, yes.
<didrocks> yeah, great, we'll test both cases that way :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, good morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: good morning! Time to unblocketh some stackeths!
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you see that most are blocked on ppc
<didrocks> there are only 2 builders, one which has built some private stuff apparently
<didrocks> (backlog of 4 hours now apparently)
<didrocks> sil2100: we can be bad citizen and I'll suggest to run cu2d-skip on powerpc on the indicators and other that will start building
<sil2100> Oooh
<didrocks> sil2100: the only thing is that indicator-session will be then published even if failing to build on ppc I guess
<sil2100> I guess we don't care that much, right?
<didrocks> well, indicator-session will be blocked in proposed
<didrocks> but I think that's fine
<sil2100> Ah, ok, thought powerpc is mandatory in overall
<sil2100> Since most of the touch bits don't have powerpc at all
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but for those that are arch: any it won't be copied
<didrocks> sil2100: however, we can bypass dailies to have the rest building
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> sil2100: so just run cu2d-skip on what's waiting on ppc
<didrocks> we'll have 2 builds (one on the ppa, one in proposed) instead of 1
<didrocks> but "meh"
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<sil2100> Hi seb128 !
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, then let me look at cu2d-skip ;)
<seb128> sil2100, hey ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: skipped (probably) ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: the next build line should tell if you are right ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: oif as well?
<sil2100> WARNING Request to ignore indicator-session on powerpc. \o/
<didrocks> ah, oif is on raring -> don't care :)
<sil2100> OIF is green on head
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you just ignore indicator-session?
<sil2100> SDK has some trouble with the source package name, but strange
<didrocks> not the other indicators?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's the new component, I'm dealing with it
 * didrocks waits for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-action-api/source-package-rename/+merge/174937 to get merged
<sil2100> didrocks: just indicator-session, since other indicators are ok, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: they are waiting on building as well
<didrocks> sil2100: and seeing the ppc backlog, I think we should skip all powerpc builds today
<sil2100> Can I somehow tell cu2d-skip to skip all projects from a stack?
<sil2100> Or manually?
<didrocks> sil2100: you have to list them, but you can do that in one command
<didrocks> see --help :)
<didrocks> ah no
<sil2100> Help says I can only comma-seperate archs ;p
<didrocks> it's the archs
<didrocks> bad memory :)
<didrocks> so yeah, one command per project
<seb128> didrocks, did you ping infinity or the is guys to see if there is a way to get the 3rd ppc builder back (sagari)?
<didrocks> seb128: I think you just did (so no, I didn't) :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, not sure that infinity is around though
<seb128> let me try #is
<didrocks> I didn't see him this morning
<seb128> oh, not going to be useful
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/builders/sagari says "NOTE: En route from Boston to London"
<didrocks> seb128: I heard there are pipes under the ocean :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> sucks to be down to 1 actual builder (the other one is going openjdk, that's going to take a while)
<didrocks> right, and it was 0 for a while
<didrocks> as there was a private ppa build
<seb128> bah, didrocks' system is too smart
<didrocks> why? :p
<seb128> I should stop listing bugs in my commits when I do workarounds for them
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<Laney> hey
<seb128> I tend to write "do this because of lp #nnn in the toolkit"
<Laney> sagari is in transit to london from what I understand
<didrocks> yeah, my regexp is quite relaxed on purpose
<Laney> oh you foudn that
<seb128> and that ends up with a ubuntu-system-settings component to be added to the bug
<seb128> and closed by the upload
<didrocks> seb128: see, more karma, you can even reclose it a second time then :p
<seb128> Laney, hey
<seb128> Laney, yeah, we found that note ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, hehe, more karma for me or for the upload bot? :p
<Laney> should be better
<Laney> if you ever noticed that it takes ages to upload its builds
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK please, testing code \o/ http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Misc./job/cu2d-misc-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_phablet-tools_0.15+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: how to say no to testing code? ;) +1
<sil2100> didrocks: (all indicators skipped already)
<seb128> Laney, no, I never noticed, I noticed that it takes ages atm to get builds through though :p
<seb128> hate ppc
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/ we'll have to look at other stacks that are going to get unblocked now to skip ppc on them as well I think
<Laney> you could ask for some rescoring
<seb128> I've nothing urgent
<seb128> it's just annoying that we don't get daily landing this morning because things are waiting to be built on ppc still
<seb128> that and the some hours backlog for anything we will upload
<didrocks> seb128: hum, are you sure you did powerpc for indicators? last check didn't catch that
<mlankhorst> does anyone here have a multitouch capable laptop and saucy?
<seb128> mlankhorst, I don't
<seb128> didrocks, you want sil2100?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> seb128: sorry
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> np
<Laney> mlankhorst: yes, if a macbook pro counts
<didrocks> unity-gyk-module -> that doesn't work :p
<mlankhorst> Laney: erm touchscreen, not touchpad sadly :P
<Laney> oh
<Laney> that's what I know as multitouch ...
<mlankhorst> oh sorry, does anyone have a laptop with a touchscreen?
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't run them from the modules it's waiting for
<mlankhorst> Laney: hm maybe I was just too used to those old resistive touch screens ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: just those that didn't build :/
<didrocks> sil2100: where did you fetch the list?
<Laney> I guess maybe it's a more general term
<Laney> but they called these multitouch trackpads when they came out :P
 * didrocks looks for sil2100 :p
<sil2100> Eeek
<sil2100> But wait
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> What did I do wrong that it's still waiting for libusermetrics, bamf and such
<sil2100> Ah shit one typo, but what about the others
<sil2100> unity-gyk-module
<didrocks> sil2100: you are reading http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build/268/console, right?
<didrocks> you see there the components that are still pending building
<sil2100> didrocks1: yes, I made a typo, but some of them I did a skip already
<didrocks> interesting to receive my own message :)
<didrocks> sil2100: which ones?
<didrocks> I see indicator-client, indicator-sync
<didrocks> that you tried to skip
<didrocks> but they are not building at all this round
<didrocks> (not sure why you listed them)
<sil2100> But I also listed all the others, but they don't skip
<sil2100> I even explicitly set unity-gtk-module now, since I made a typo
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's see that one
<sil2100> didrocks: will something happen if I re-skip again?
<didrocks> sil2100: normally, no
<didrocks> skipping is just touching a file
<didrocks> ok, I see an indicator-sound.powerpc.ignore
<didrocks> with a bunch of others (you didn't need to skip the whole things, what doesn't build :p)
<didrocks> but maybe there is a bug in the code
 * didrocks opens vim
<sil2100> Maybe my gouranga skip made the script to overflow?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I doubt there are that many :p
<didrocks>         for arch in self.archs.copy():
<didrocks>             if os.path.isfile("{}.{}.ignore".format(self.source_name, arch)):
<didrocks> doesn't seem complicated…
<didrocks> but yeah, bamf didn't ignore it
<sil2100> I think all should be ok, I skipped all of them because I wrote a script that does that for a stack list
<sil2100> Too bad I typoed ;/
<didrocks> oh oh oh
<didrocks> I think I understand what's happening
<sil2100> hm?
<didrocks> as I pass to the constructor a list
<didrocks> in fact the object self.archs is shared between components
<didrocks> so, if I remove from one
<didrocks> it will be removed from all of them
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: the good news is that indicator-sound is building on ppc as you sort it out
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: so you probably don't need to skip ppc soon :p
<didrocks> seb128: well, we need that for unity and other stacks I guess
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/builders/ross
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> ok, there is one on the 3 cases where the list maybe be shared
 * didrocks tries that
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you are the first one to try to skip more than one componet :p
<didrocks> component :p
<didrocks> ok, let's see run 270 for build
<didrocks> (one all the prepare for unity finishes as it's taking all the slots)
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> I mean, you want to run the build job explicitly for indicators?
<sil2100> Or just re-run the stack with foo?
<sil2100> The phone stack finally got unblocked too
<didrocks> sil2100: I run only the build job for now
<didrocks> sil2100: see the little "cu2d-indicators-head-2.1build" waiting :p
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm pretty confident that will fix the issue
<didrocks> sil2100: see run 270 ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: now, it's skipping the other on powerpc as well
 * didrocks removes the debug info and commit
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry for the bug, I'll rerun indicators with foo to unblock the stack
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, no problem - should I also run my gouranga script on the unity stack to skip powerpc for all?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's do that
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you should patch cu2d-skip to take that arg
<sil2100> I'll patch it up in a moment, since I'd have to see where I could get the list of projects in cu2d-skip, since right now it's a grepping hack on a stack file ;)
<sil2100> This time I'll modify it and only skip those that need skipping, one moment
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seb128: indicator-session still FTBFS on powerpc FYI
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, there is a real bug in the tests, infinity gave access to charles to one of his boxes for debugging yesterday but I don't know if charles managed to find anything
<seb128> didrocks, I'm going to wait for charles to be around and make the build not fail on broken ppc tests if he doesn't have a fix today
<didrocks> seb128: seems at least, he didn't merge any potential fix :)
<seb128> didrocks, no point blocking the archs we care about on a ppc issue
<didrocks> ok, thanks!
<didrocks> agreed
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: for libusermetrics, it seems you did a typo though
<didrocks> sil2100: mind skipping it?
<sil2100> didrocks: done
<didrocks> the tests pass, so then, indicators will be either in manual publish mode or will publish :p
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> btw. what would happen if the stack name is 'invented' ;p ?
<sil2100> I mean, non-existent ;p ?
<sil2100> Since I ran my modified script and one cu2d-skip had the 'stack' and 'project' arguments switched, so I skipped the unity project in the unity-scope-zotero stack ;(
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, I think cu2d-skip jenkins jobs just fail
<didrocks> as it can't touch the file
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> sil2100: indicators in manual publishing mode btw :p
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, it failed: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-skip-project-archs/60/console
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, didn't change global status on https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/unity-action-api-daily/+merge/174816? Let me do that now
<didrocks> sil2100: has you done packaging review for the indicators stacks btw? (see my ping 20 minutes ago)
 * sil2100 backlogs 20 minutes ago
<sil2100> hmm, where did you ping me?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> AAh
<sil2100> Ok, scratch that!
 * sil2100 is modifying the cu2d-skip script
<sil2100> I'm reviewing
<sil2100> Sometimes when I hear 'packaging review' I start thinking 'hmm, what new packages do I need to modify packaging?'
<mhr3> sil2100, how's ap testing looking? any eta on landing to s?
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! Let's wait for todays testing results, we'll know the final status once it finishes
<mhr3> sil2100, very well
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging changes look ok, the indicator-session/sound are big ones, since there was this switch to CMake
<sil2100> didrocks: for ACKing:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-applet_12.10.2+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-session_12.10.5+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-sound_12.10.2+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-gtk-module_0.0.0+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, on the cmake, I would like to have a trailing comma if possible (but can be a following MP)
<didrocks> I hate ascii order for build-deps, it makes no sense :/
<didrocks> but well…
<didrocks> larsu: please try to not use ascii order in build-deps, more logical order is better :p
<didrocks> sil2100: the change in unity-gtk-module is wrong though
<didrocks> sil2100: tedg replace a file in /etc/X11/ by an upstart job
<sil2100> didrocks: well, ascii order is usually forced by wrap-and-sort ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, and it sucks TBH ;)
<didrocks> first, I think it's better that we check the upstart job is working (we don't have all the same signals on desktop)
<didrocks> second, the file in /etc is a conffile
<didrocks> it needs to be removed in post* scripts
<didrocks> so this one has to be fixed
<sil2100> hm, can we have both at once?
<didrocks> sil2100: what's the point? he stops shipping it
<didrocks> so only people upgrading will have the file, it needs to be removed
<larsu> didrocks: ooh, I didn't know that was a thing. Will do from now on :)
<didrocks> larsu: thanks! we try to have in daily release: <debiantools> (like debhelper), <upstream tools> (autoconf, cmake…), <build-dep>, <test_build_dep>
<seb128> larsu, still order alphabetically in logical groups (like lib*)
<didrocks> yep ;)
 * sil2100 reads up
<seb128> that's nitpicking though :p
<didrocks> yeah, but we had coherence everywhere, would be good to keep it like that
<seb128> in practice build tools end up first even if you use alphabetic order
<seb128> cmake, debhelper, cdbs
<didrocks> otherwise, it will derive and everyone is going to be lost maintaining different packages with different rules
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'm upgrading to the daily-build u-g-m to check if the upstart job works and gracefully removing that conffile when upgrading
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm sure it doesn't remove the conffile
<sil2100> I know
<sil2100> I said I'll be working on that ;p
<didrocks> ah, thanks!
<sil2100> Maybe wrongly phrased, hm
<didrocks> you will remove the conffile and see if the upstart job work :)
<sil2100> Yes, and then make u-g-m remove it automatically once it all works, hopefully
<seb128> Laney, jfyi https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<Laney> seb128: yay!
<Laney> they did the testImage thing too, that's always good to see
<Laney> unless that was borrowed from system-settings (which would be even better :P)
<seb128> Laney, I pointed Cimi to system settings as a qml gsettings users so he might have copied it from there
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> I was kind of scared they might just come up with some method of their own
<Laney> like avoiding GSettings entirely
<Laney> so I'm happy
<Laney> especially after I heard the other day that it's not in scope for normal apps
<Laney> it made me worried that we didn't care for using it
<Laney> (at least for 13.10)
<seb128> Laney, well, they seemed to still be discussing it for normal apps, they were asking for example of usecases where we see it as needed
<Laney> sure
<seb128> Laney, I'm looking at using it in the phone-app and the sound panel today for the ring tone
<Laney> are we going to be defining a schema?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: do we have a package atm that seems fit to add new gsettings key on the touch image?
<seb128> e.g similar to gsettings-desktop-schemas but for Unity
<didrocks> seb128: not that I know of
<seb128> Laney, can we define keys without a schemas?
<didrocks> ok, jenkins has been shut down/crashed
<didrocks> so all jobs are stuck
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> sil2100: rerunning them
<Laney> I mean "we" as in system-settings
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. do we have anything against dpkg-maintscript-helper and the Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's the right way to deal with it :)
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, the apps stack failed because of missing libdee-qt5-3 and qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin
<didrocks> Installing qtdeclarative5-friends-plugin as Depends of share-app
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm adding that one, one sec
<sil2100> hm, interesting
<didrocks> sil2100: mind acking? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/refresh_apps_deps/+merge/174964
 * didrocks relaunchs the stack meanwhile now that it's deployed
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, there is share-app twice in there?
<sil2100> didrocks: in the packages: list
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, wrong copy/paste
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> thanks for spotting it
<didrocks> fixing :p
<sil2100> The clipboard is teh devil sometimes
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed rev 515
<sil2100> didrocks: approved!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, ah, good question ... I was still pondering the options for the ring tone key, system settings or phone app, but eventually we will need a gsettings-desktop-schemas equivalent I think
<Laney> yeah probably
<Laney> As long as everyone's agreed on using GSettings for stuff like that I'm happy
<Laney> seb128: have you seen that the license list scrolls over the header in s-s?
<Laney> s/license/package/ (in the license screen)
<sil2100> didrocks: I need to jump out for a moment to the store, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-gtk-module/remove_conffile/+merge/174969 in the meantime? :) I hope sym-links are ok
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<didrocks> I think you have a better way
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, your local test run?
<didrocks> removing the file manually
<didrocks> and the job comes up after that?
<didrocks> (at login)
<didrocks> sil2100: man dh_installdeb
<didrocks> package.maintscript
<didrocks> that will create the maintainer scripts file
<didrocks> without you having to deal with symlinks
<sil2100> didrocks: the local test-run showed that GTK_MODULES and the other variable are set correctly
<sil2100> Oh, ok, I think I remember that solution, will use that instead
<didrocks> sil2100: ah good, so just this minor change ^
<didrocks> and we are good to merge/rebuild the component :)
<didrocks> and then, publish!
<didrocks> with indicator-session stuck in proposed though
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I just saw that, the header also doesn't go away when scrolling where it should, Saviq just pointed that to me a bit earlier in #ubuntu-unity
<Laney> seb128: It's OK I've fixed it now
<Laney> will MP in a second
<seb128> Laney, what was the issue?
<seb128> k, will see that
<seb128> is that a clipping issue?
<Laney> use anchors.fill: parent
<Laney> you were setting the height which I guess messed it up
<Laney> hrm, the scrollbars aren't very good
<Laney> I tried adding one so you could scroll that huge list faster but I can't actually grab it
<seb128> Laney, savig recommend "to increase max flicking velocity in "Software licenses" :D"
<Laney> haha
<seb128> <Savig> we went for:
<seb128> <Saviq>     maximumFlickVelocity: height * 10
<seb128>      flickDeceleration: height * 2
<seb128> that's what they did in unity8
<Laney> but we don't have the Flickable there
<Laney> so it'd be global
<Laney> maybe that's OK?
<Saviq> Laney, what do you mean, don't you have a ListView there?
<Saviq> Laney, but anyway yeah, I'd say that's good to be global
<Laney> oh, I thought you set it on the Flickable
<Saviq> Laney, ListView is a Flickable
<Laney> ah
<Saviq> a subclass, that is
<Laney> let me try that then
<Laney> Saviq: is it known that the Scrollbar isn't very easy to interact with?
<Saviq> Laney, I don't think it got the desired attention
<Saviq> Laney, or that it in fact is supposed to be interactive?
<Laney> oh, it isn't?
<Saviq> Laney, but we're not using it in unity8 so can't comment much
<Laney> it says it provides "Scrolling functionality"
<Laney> ...
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> those changes seem nicer, yeah
<Laney> cool!
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: if anything, pushed the modified version of the branch ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, the version isn't right
<didrocks> it should be 20130716
<didrocks> "prior-version should be based on the version of the  package  that  you
<didrocks>        are now preparing"
<didrocks> from the manpage
<didrocks> should even be 20130716.1 now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: to get things moving, I've published the apps stack FYI
<didrocks> robru: FYI ^
<didrocks> sil2100: same for phones and sdk stacks (because of the 2 new packages in distro)
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/remove-unity-common/+merge/174979?
<didrocks> (it passed, I published it and unity tests are now running)
<sil2100> didrocks: looking
<sil2100> didrocks: and fixing ;) The polish description wasn't really acurate in the manpage
<didrocks> sil2100: same in the french one
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder if it's just not an old manpage with wrong info
<didrocks> when I read it, it struck me
<didrocks> hence LANG=C man… :p
<sil2100> brr ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed!
<didrocks> sil2100: approved :) once merged, feel free to relaunch that component build in the indicator stack
<didrocks> so, in a nutshell:
<didrocks> - we are pending unity which are running tests right now
<didrocks> - mir, I'm trying to get unity-system-compositor rebuilt against latest mir version
<didrocks> and then running some unity tests with it
<didrocks> - indicators: waiting on this merge before rebuilding that components on indicators
<didrocks> sil2100: you look at unity & indicators? (meanwhile, I think you have time for progressing on new components ;))
<sil2100> Yep :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, I was at lunch, I see that sil2100 approved it ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: can I disapprove you "remove the conffile?"
<sil2100> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> sil2100, you should use a .maintscript rather than doing it yourself by adding postinst, etc
<sil2100> seb128: we did that
<sil2100> seb128: we used a .maintscript indeed
<seb128> ok, I got confused, the diff I got in my inbox was calling dpkg-maintscript from postinst
<sil2100> That was the first version, then didrocks pointed me to a better way of doing that
<seb128> oh, great then, ignore me ;-)
<seb128> launchpad doesn't send new diffs when the merge proposals are updated :/
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, do you think I could enable unity-greeter-session-broadcast for daily-releasing? Since tedg said it's ok, but the problem is it's almost completely empty ;) The sources are stubs, empty, not doing anything - probably daily-releasing could be good in the way that the developers will be able to test their stuff straight away, but hm, not sure about landing to distro
<sil2100> didrocks: same for url-dispatcher - it's much better here, as there's at least some code, but ted said it's not used anywhere really
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm also picking up the packaging review of demo-assets and webapps-demo
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I had a chat with Pat about demo-assets and webapps-demo, and he forwarded the latest discussion related to that to us
<sil2100> didrocks: and it seems we won't be daily releasing those
<sil2100> didrocks: webapps-demo will be renamed and released as a different thing
<didrocks> sil2100: is asac aware about it? ^ the discussion was about having webapps-demo daily release and not demo-assets
<didrocks> sil2100: on the stub -> no need to daily release apart if upstream needs that for anything
<didrocks> sil2100: but please, add a comment on daily_release: False with the date and rationale :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll make sure he knows - as for webapps-demo I think we'll anyway have to wait for them to do the renaming and finishing the discussion
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<didrocks> sil2100: anything else pending? :)
<didrocks> as daily_release: False
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be re-enabling ubuntu-geoip and url-dispatcher, since those I prepared and should be ok for daily-release
<seb128> Laney, oh, small comment about the carrier panel, you probably want to center horizontally only, the design has the spinner at the top of the column, not in the middle
<seb128> Laney, sorry I should have caught that on first review
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'll need to preNEW url-dispatcher
<sil2100> I'll prepare the branch
<Laney> seb128: hmm, I didn't get that from the image since the container is small there
<seb128> Laney, you mean from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-cellular-carrier-searching.png ?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I see what you see now
<seb128> Laney, it's small but it's clearly at the top ;-)
<Laney> but to me I didn't get it
<seb128> Laney, check with mpt though
<didrocks> sil2100: unity failed on the number of failing tests, mhr3 is aware?
<sil2100> That's a LOT of failures
<sil2100> Once he's online again, I'll inform him
<didrocks> yeah, quite a lot of failures
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, almost forgot: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/stacks_refresh_new_packages/+merge/175013
<didrocks> sil2100: private project -> please move to the online and bzr mv online no-dailies please :)
<didrocks> (3rd time I guess ;))
<didrocks> sil2100: the rest looks good, I need to look at url-dispatcher
<didrocks> sil2100: url-dispatcher:
<didrocks> COPYING is GPL3
<didrocks> sources are LGPL3
<didrocks> and debian/copyright mention gpl3, so need to be fixed as well
<seb128> didrocks, feel free to bounce NEW pre-reviews my way if you want
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> :)
<seb128> didrocks,  that can help your ETOOMUCH
<sil2100> Missed that during review then!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! you will get the next one :p
<seb128> cool ;-)
 * didrocks is sad seeing ascii ordered build-deps
<sil2100> didrocks: will fix that too ;p It's wrap-and-sort's fault!
<didrocks> sil2100: not a blocker, just a sadness :p
<didrocks> sil2100: I tend for harmonizing the package to set pre-depends/multiarch before depends
<didrocks> (see liburl-dispatcher1)
<didrocks> and the -dev
<didrocks> sil2100: the -dev miss pre-depends btw
<didrocks> sil2100: debian/rules:
<didrocks> DEBIAN_TARGET_DIR= is set
<didrocks> but not used
<didrocks> and we can remove dh_install --fail-missing with just:
<didrocks> dh $@ --fail-missing
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, also, why does it build-dep on debian/control:               python3-dbusmock,
<didrocks> where there is no test at all?
<didrocks> same for all the others test* build-deps
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, that it, once those sorted out, it can be ready for NEWing :)
<sil2100> didrocks: all noted down, just modifying the cupstream2distro-config things ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> didrocks: no-dailies as the new name for online, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, kind of explicit for me :)
<sil2100> didrocks: modified and pushed the merge to cu2d-config
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> Modified the merge ;p
<sil2100> (no push to trunk yet!)
<sil2100> But hmm
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'm happy to approve it if you ensure that you will deploy only when url-dispatcher is ready ;)
<sil2100> Actually, maybe I should use the occassion and move some other private, only for auto-landing projects there?
<sil2100> Or maybe some different merge?
<sil2100> Ok, let's do that in another merge, I promise to redeploy only when url-dispatcher is done
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, if there are others in head, yes please
<didrocks> sil2100: no, let's do in the same, no hurry for that one :)
<sil2100> Right ;)
<sil2100> Since I see a lot of projects with comments: daily_release: False #this is here just for the autolanding jobs
<didrocks> sil2100: we agree, no-dailies are for things that won't ever daily release
<didrocks> yep :)
<asac> sil2100: so what is done for webapps?
<asac> rename and put in archive?
<asac> rename/reshuffle
<didrocks> sil2100: so +1 on the packaging change for indicators stack now, you can publish
<sil2100> asac: ah, sorry, I'm in the middle of lunch
<sil2100> asac: as per inside discussion, there are plans for renaming webapps-demo to
<sil2100> webapps-touch
<sil2100> And then releasing it to the archive, as it's no longer a demo basically
<asac> cool.~
<asac> this week?
<sil2100> Not sure, sergiusens would know more probably
<sil2100> But I guess so?
 * sil2100 publishes indicators in between bites
<jbicha> seb128: attente: hey I uploaded ibus & indicator-keyboard to the desktop ppa
<seb128> jbicha, hey, great, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, I noticed your "no change rebuild" of nux which is in fact a new snapshot with changes (though only gmock/test ones so that ok)
<attente> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> oops I shouldn't have used trunk for that
<jbicha> one new issue is bug 1201679
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201679 in unity (Ubuntu) "ibus' Super+Space shortcut (usually) doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201679
<seb128> jbicha, wasn't both shift (or alt not sure) the default key for that before? maybe we could do that as a workaround
<jbicha> I didn't rebuild every single ibus rdepends, it looks like ibus methods that aren't built against the new ibus will crash ibus so I at least rebuilt the more popular ones
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if that's the case the new ibus should probably breaks those on << rebuild_version
<jbicha> well there's a new soname so it shouldn't be a problem for the regular archive
<seb128> what is different between ppa and archive?
<seb128> oh you mean britney will stop migration?
<jbicha> right
<seb128> it would mean there is still going to be an issue with partial upgrades
<seb128> but we never fully supported those correctly anyway
<seb128> e.g better to get right but that's not the end of the world if we don't
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128: how do you feel about an API break in gsettings-qt?
<jbicha> we could revert the keyboard shortcut temporarily but I think we should use Super+Space for 13.10
<seb128> kenvandine, -1
<kenvandine> we could bump the version and do it properly :)
<kenvandine> but there are only a couple consumers of it
<seb128> jbicha, I don't want to block landing on that to be fixed in unity or we will still be there ins 3 monthes
<seb128> kenvandine, what do you need to break api for?
<kenvandine> seb128, larsu is adding the choices from the schema
<kenvandine> and the nicer way of getting at the schema would require breaking API
<seb128> kenvandine, why does it have to break api?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you give me a before/after example of the api?
 * larsu cooks up examples
<kenvandine> because you would need to specify the schema.id and schema.path
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, that seems more code for the simple cases...
<kenvandine> seb128, the issue right now is you can't get at the schema
<kenvandine> well, how common are lists?
<kenvandine> seems useful for all lists
<seb128> not very common
<kenvandine> larsu, so perhaps the less nice route is good enough :)
<jbicha> seb128: I don't think Unity should block ibus; we could just tell people to use Shift+Super+Space as a workaround
<kenvandine> larsu, could the schema.* properties be optional?
<larsu> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880967/
<seb128> jbicha, well, it will block landing if the issue breaks some autopilot test in unity
<kenvandine> seb128, it's a very simple change to existing code
<larsu> kenvandine: I don't know, I think not. Really the only thing I need is a way to hook into property setting, so that I can turn the schema string into an object
<seb128> kenvandine, larsu: can we make "no path = path built from the id (replace . by /)"
<kenvandine> right
 * seb128 hates paths in gsettings
<seb128> it's confusing that you have an id and path
 * kenvandine agress
<kenvandine> agrees even
<larsu> seb128: ya, they're weird. But this is about the "schema." syntax
<seb128> larsu, I'm fine with that
<kenvandine> seb128, the real issue is he wants to change "schema" from a string to an object
<kenvandine> yay... :)
<kenvandine> seb128, should we bother bumping the API version and doing a transition?
<seb128> sucks that Cimi made a mp to unity8 today to start reading the background key
<seb128> kenvandine, do whatever you need to make sure we don't break unity8
<kenvandine> or just cowboy it in and make sure we change it everywhere
<kenvandine> oh... unit8 uses it now
<seb128> I don't care how the transition is handled
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<seb128> not approved yet in fact
<kenvandine> yay
<seb128> kenvandine, maybe block the mp on the changes if they come soon
<kenvandine> maybe we can hold on that :)
<kenvandine> larsu, how soon can you do this?
<larsu> seb128: cool. Let me look through the docs again in case I've missed something
<larsu> kenvandine: I'll do it today
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^
<kenvandine> Saviq, we want to break the API for gsettings-qt... mind if i block that MP until we land that?
<Saviq> kenvandine, no, it's fine
<kenvandine> great
<Saviq> kenvandine, please comment on the MP, though
<kenvandine> will do
<larsu> Saviq: hey you know qml... if I have a QObject-derived property, can I initialize that with a string from qml? (and have that string passed into the consructor or a special property of my object?)
<larsu> *constructor
<Saviq> larsu, no
<kenvandine> larsu, we don't need schema.path right?
<Saviq> larsu, you need a default constructor
<kenvandine> schema.id is enough generally?
<Saviq> larsu, default == (QObject* parent = 0)
<Saviq> larsu, the properties will be then set up on the object as set in QML, but the object itself is always constructed with just a parent
<larsu> Saviq: and there's no notion of a default property that gets assigned to? I know this works for children...
<larsu> kenvandine: why not?
<kenvandine> with the current API we only need to set the schema
<kenvandine> not the path
<larsu> okay, I included it for completeness sake
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, back
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/url-dispatcher/additional_packaging_changes/+merge/175030
<sil2100> didrocks: and updated the cu2d-config merge
<didrocks> sil2100: you imove pre-depends, but not multiarch
<didrocks> sil2100: and you only did that on liburl-dispatcher1, not the -dev
<didrocks> apart from that, the rest looks good
<sil2100> Oh, I think I made that move subconciously, forgot about that, didn't intend that even ;)
<sil2100> Fixing!
<sil2100> didrocks: I also added the missing pre-depends to the other -dev
<didrocks> sil2100: you adde the multiarch to it as well?
<didrocks> should be same
<didrocks> yeah, diff looks good!
<didrocks> aapproving :)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind pointing me to your cupstream2distro-config branch again?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/stacks_refresh_new_packages/+merge/175013
<didrocks> danke
<didrocks> sil2100: approved :)
<sil2100> Thank youu!
<sil2100> Doumo arigato gozaimasuuu~!
<sil2100> didrocks: fixing the url-dispatcher merge ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/add-unity-test-to-mir/+merge/175044
<sil2100> didrocks: many tests!
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, 75 ;)
<didrocks> carefully selected!
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/share-app/fix-lintian-errors/+merge/168013 it seems this one was never reviewed
<didrocks> sil2100: mind doing it?
<didrocks> sil2100: also, for the meeting, can you prepare the list of packages to clean that are not done still?
<sil2100> didrocks: both approved!
<didrocks> sil2100: I see an (OK) along share-app
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, just will finish the thing with qtubuntu
<didrocks> sil2100: but apparently, this merged wasn't done
<didrocks> sil2100: so not sure what the (OK) means :p
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<Laney> so it is
<sil2100> Uh, I was sure that I checked share-app and it didn't have any lintian errors, but probably my delusions ;)
 * sil2100 silences himself for the time of the meeting
<seb128> (sorry, still busy hacking settings stuff)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> I hope everyone is fine ;-)
<qengho> - releasing chromium-browser 28.0.1500.71 soon
<qengho> - with some build-time test verification
<qengho> - and autopkgtests
<qengho> - which upstream didn't release as tarball and I had to checkout and strip
<qengho> - Todo: think about re-enabling translations from Launchpad.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> lol
<Laney> haha
<qengho> Temporal error!
<desrt> fscking threads
<qengho> I rigknow,ht?
<seb128> qengho, still not menus (and annoying webapps questions I guess, I disabled that one) in saucy... when do you plan to get an update for those?
<mlankhorst> hey
<qengho> seb128: hrm, I can't make the ARM builders not break.  :(
<seb128> qengho, you got the current upload in saucy proper, it built on armhf
<seb128> qengho, but the menus are still broken in that version
<seb128> qengho, you didn't get the update that went to other series uploaded to saucy
<qengho> seb128: Er, in any case, this new version has it.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's wait for that then
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> upload new wine to ppa, updated xorg-server to 1.14.2
<mlankhorst> investigating panda installer issues
<mlankhorst> and uploaded a fixed osmesa to saucy
<mlankhorst> that's it for me, I think
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, back in Europe in one piece?
<mlankhorst> oh right, add mir support to sna, and fix ati + mir
<desrt> mlankhorst: hey.  are you doing wine stuff these days?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes
<mlankhorst> desrt: sort of, I maintain multimedia.git
<desrt> mlankhorst: i had a longstanding request for scott when he was doing wine stuff, but it seems he's not involved anymore
<Sweetshark> seb128: not many news -- tweaking SRUs, working on an upstream Ubuntu tinderbox.
<desrt> fedora has this amazingly awesome setup of wine integration with their mingw32 cross-compiler
<seb128> desrt, mlankhorst: /query for chatting please
<desrt> we could really use this...
<desrt> seb128: it's a meeting.  i'm asking a question :p
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, thanks
<seb128> desrt, seems rather a pet project from mlankhorst than a work time item
<seb128> but let's move on ;-)
<desrt> fair enough...
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi
<Laney> distracted by filing an MP :P
<Laney> system-settings:
<Laney> ∘ backend work
<Laney> ‣ launch straight to a panel,
<Laney> ‣ don't error on unimplemented panels
<Laney> ‣ sort the grid according to priority
<Laney> ∘ Use CrossFadeImage from the SDK for background panel
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> ∘ Implement cellular UI
<Laney> ∘ A few small fixes
<Laney> • Write a gsettings-qt demo for (hopefully) d.u.c if we get the situation around applications being able to use GSettings cleared up.
<Laney> • Update gstreamer to 1.0.8, find a weird libtool-related bug, spend some time tracking it down.
<Laney> • Spend an afternoon and random other slices of time fixing software-center's autopkgtests to finally pass. Should be landing in Saucy soon.
<Laney> • A lot of annoying mlankhorst culminating in a livecd-rootfs patch to fix the omap4 image build failures.
<Laney> • Melted. That pool didn't arrive yet. Jason‽
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> interesting use of bullets
<seb128> Laney, did you sort out the omap4 issue at the end?
<Laney> they look better in tomboy
<Laney> seb128: that's what the MP is for
<seb128> great
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter__, hey
 * Laney looks at buying a fan
<desrt> attente's time to shine!
<seb128> no tkamppeter__ it seems
<seb128> desrt, indeed
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi
<attente> g-s-d and ibus MPs fixing
<attente> continued language settings panel, trying to figure out display language switching
<attente> eof
<seb128> attente, the new ibus is in the desktop ppa (if you didn't notice)
<desrt> (bonus points) over the weekend, wrote improved support for GMenuModel on mac osx
<seb128> attente, what "display language switching"?
<attente> seb128, from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-language
<seb128> attente, ok, anything in particular you have issue with?
<seb128> attente, feel free to ask on the channel for ideas from other/input/help if you get blocked
<attente> implementing it in a way that won't require restarting the session i guess
<desrt> attente: lol.
<larsu> lol
<desrt> "good luck"
<attente> i think it can be done...
<larsu> desrt: you owe me a beer‽
<seb128> attente, that's why I was asking, don't try to make gettext dynamic
<desrt> attente: ya... seriously... don't go there
<desrt> madless lies on this path
<seb128> right
<larsu> madless if the opposite of madful?
<seb128> attente, your side should be to write the env variable or the setting
<desrt> *madness
<seb128> then let the shell guys handle what they want to do to apply it
<larsu> ;)
<desrt> throw it into the account service and be done with it
<desrt> talk to stefw about what you should be doing here and make sure you're in sync with his ideas
<attente> i don't think we have account service on the phone, do we?
<seb128> we do
<seb128> the background panel access it to get some background info
<seb128> if you need an example of setting panel using it
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, btw, looking at indicator-keyboard, did you ever look at making unity-greeter read the new keyboard config?
<seb128> attente, the greeter has a custom/simplified indicator and I think that's still reading the old config
<seb128> attente, would be nice if you could have a look to what lightdm is exactly doing there
<attente> right, ok
<attente> sure
<seb128> attente, thanks!
<seb128> desrt, your turn ;-)
<desrt> seb128: was wondering if we'd ever finish with attente  :)
<seb128> hehe
<desrt> so i did some minor bugfixing in dconf
<desrt> cleaned up the build system a lot (new automake seems stricter about some things)
<seb128> do you plan to backport that fix to 0.16.n?
<desrt> updated the esperanto tranlation by 2 strings ;)
<desrt> seb128: the threadsafety one?
<desrt> probably i should, i guess
<seb128> yes
<desrt> i'll put it on my todo list
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> did a release
<desrt> i also landed two changes to the freedesktop.org desktop file specification
<desrt> the first one is the long-discussed dbus application launching changes
<desrt> the second one is the removal of OnlyShowIn from actions (sorry... the list spoke...)
<desrt> we're looking at doing a final 1.1 release of the spec soon
<desrt> reworked (removing OnlyShowIn) and landed the GIO patch for the action API now
<seb128> ok
<desrt> also finished landing the support for client-side launching of dbus activatable applications
<seb128> (no worry, I knew it would end this way, I told you before you make me email the list anyway :p)
<desrt> and found and fixed some issues in the gapplication side of the service implementation
<desrt> finally, i wrote a commandline client tool to access all of this new wonderful stuff
<desrt> so you can say like 'gapplication action org.gnome.gedit quit' or such
<desrt> with all the usual glib niceities like tab-completion on application ids and action names, etc.
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> looking forward trying that (once it settles down and hit the archive through releases)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey
<desrt> there are some issues people are finding
<larsu> [not a very productive week for me so far, I wasn't feeling too well the last two days]
<desrt> the dbus launching is great for normal usages... but it makes development a bit annoying
<larsu> - indicator-sound: finally landed end of last week after a last round of changes
<larsu> - gsettings-qt: emit a signal when a key changes, expose key choices, make list values qml listmodels (ongoing, MRs following)
<larsu> - slowly getting started with indicator-messages (helped ken get started with the phone API by writing some examples and debugged some issues with it)
<desrt> since dbus activation of services doesn't really work well vs. jhbuild, for example
<seb128> desrt, right, I read that yesterday
<larsu> oh, eof.
<seb128> larsu, oh, get some rest if you don't feel well!
<larsu> seb128: it's getting better today, thanks :)
<seb128> good
<seb128> larsu, oh, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/12.10.2+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1 just hit saucy btw
<seb128> (the gmenu based version)
<larsu> seb128: I'm very happy about that ... and a bit afraid
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> let's keep an eye on bug reports
<larsu> definitely
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> so my turn
<seb128> * System settings work:
<seb128> - set up the online accounts for translations
<seb128> - fixed a couple of translation issues (wrong domain in use)
<seb128> - implemented the "licenses" subpanel
<seb128> - replaced some custom code by qtsystem
<seb128> - debugged qtsystem/ofono integration code (got it fixed as well, waiting for didrocks to upload the update)
<seb128> - implemented the UI for silent mode
<seb128> - some ui tweaks
<seb128> - made the apps sorting actual sort
<seb128> * some updates and some bug fix SRUs
<didrocks> seb128: you can review qtsystem as well btw ;)
<didrocks> seb128: that will give Mirv more uploaders for upload rights later on
<seb128> * some sponsors
<seb128> sponsoring
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I did, I've been running it locally for a week and got it tested on the nexus7, it's good for upload
<didrocks> seb128: so please do + NEW it (you asked me what to NEW!) that would be appreciated ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I just though there was some special workflow/stuff you wanted to check because Mirv said you would be the one uploading
<seb128> didrocks, it's already in saucy, that's just a version update
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not really for things not under daily
<didrocks> ah even better, so please do :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, misunderstanding then, will do
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> thanks to you!
<seb128> didrocks, oh, and you are just on time for your half of the meeting
<Laney> So we don't have accountsservice on the images atm btw
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<Laney> I deliberately made it handle that not being available
<seb128> Laney, I guess it's coming soon since they plan to use it for the greeter datas
<Laney> right, I do hope so
<Laney> jus' sayin :-)
<seb128> k, I overlooked that
<seb128> maybe we should depends on it :p
<Laney> Well I didn't want to drag it in if it's otherwise unused
<Laney> as we only use it passively so far
<Laney> anyway, </half-of-meeting>
<attente> is there something we will definitely need it for?
 * didrocks waits :p
<Laney> haha
<attente> oh. sorry didrocks :)
<Laney> it'll be there for the greeter at least, as said
<Laney> carry on!
<Laney> I wasn't answering to let you start :P
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: kenvandine: robru: cyphermox_: hey! how are you guys?
<didrocks> mirv is on holidays this week FYI
<didrocks> meeting time!
<robru> didrocks, good morning. I am not feeling too well today :-(
<cyphermox_> not bad not bad
<didrocks> robru: urgh, eat something bad?
<robru> didrocks, no... didn't sleep well though. dunno. only got a few hours
<didrocks> urgh :/
<didrocks> try to take a nap today
<sil2100> Hello!
<robru> yeah
<sil2100> Working hard
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> ok, let's start!
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=0
<didrocks> "Finding the root cause of the Unity autopilot problems, with the DBus hang-ups"
<didrocks> sil2100: good progress and hope to be able to daily release unity again, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: right! Yesss
<sil2100> We probably got the fix
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> so, let's hope tomorrow will be a nice and bright day :)
<didrocks> moving to
<didrocks> "Qt 5 saucy snapshot module updates"
<sil2100> didrocks: the HUD stack is re-built, since I'd like to re-run unity ASAP
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet!
<didrocks> sil2100: and indicators manual publishing done as I saw ;)
<didrocks> even if Mirv is on holidays: FYI, we pushed most of the Qt modules to distro
<sil2100> Yep ;)
<didrocks> I think on the list, just qtsystems is there and seb128 will deal with it
<didrocks> kenvandine: "daily release of libpam-freerdp"
<didrocks> kenvandine: I saw a MP just few minutes ago, you're cheating? ;)
<kenvandine> cheating?
<didrocks> or rather "just in time" :p
<kenvandine> i pushed it yesterday... just forgot to propose it :)(
<didrocks> heh :)
<kenvandine> until i reviewed the spreadsheet, nice reminder :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: approved btw :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'll pull on the daily release machinery
<didrocks> and refresh the whitelist
<didrocks> once merged
<didrocks> just deploy it please :)
<didrocks> and ask jibel to create the view
<mlankhorst> danvet: blah, nouveau still fails, I guess I'll try a swapout_all call on succesfull locking and fix any issue arising from that..
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> kenvandine: yw!
<kenvandine> will do
<didrocks> ok, now the big item(Tm)
<didrocks> components with daily_release: False
<mlankhorst> ugh :P
<didrocks> robru: sil2100: any update? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: working on finishing the missed ones, no time for updating!
<sil2100> didrocks: let's say a final deadline - tomorrow
<robru> didrocks, well, I guess I am waiting for an archive admin to NEW unity-webapps-qml? the packaging work is done and the -config branch is ready for landing.
<sil2100> Tomorrow all has to be resolved or you cut off my head
<didrocks> robru: ok, so I can review it if needed
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<robru> didrocks, yes, i think that is needed
<didrocks> robru: then, let's fix after the meeting your credentials
<robru> didrocks, yes please
<didrocks> sil2100: so then, no more daily_release: False that are pending us? :)
<didrocks> everything having daily_release: False have a comment telling why?
<didrocks> (and stuff that will never get under daily releases are moved to no-dailies/)
<sil2100> Let me check the list, uno momento
<sil2100> didrocks: the webapps-* related ones I asked robru to look into, as he knows his way around that
<didrocks> robru: it's unity-webapps-qml, that's it?
<sil2100> didrocks: as for others, I still need to add 2 more comments probably - since I don't know if compiz and ubuntu-ui-extras have any comments
<sil2100> didrocks: on compiz we're blocked on the regression
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok, compiz is still waiting for the regression to be fixed
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> didrocks: the other, well, the project is empty ;/
<didrocks> not sure about ubuntu-ui-extras
<didrocks> sil2100: so maybe we can kill it :p
<didrocks> better to check with upstream though
<sil2100> didrocks: there are some sub-branches, but couldn't find Ugo to ask about those
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: please dig in!
<didrocks> next item is again sil2100 :)
<sil2100> Trying, but hm, I can't find him anywhere - maybe he changed nicknames?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe ask osomon? he would know
<didrocks> sil2100: the cleanup is done? every components that went into NEW now have are cleaned?
<robru> didrocks, sil2100: the few remaining webapps that have daily_release: False I think are just stubs that do not do much of anything. I've asked alex-abreu about this a couple times but never got as clear of an answer as I would have liked. other than that, we are still waiting for better tests before we enable daily_release for unity-chromium-extension and unity-firefox-extension
<robru> sil2100, Ugo is on holidays.
<sil2100> didrocks: same as with daily_release: False, deadline for tomorrow - since there are those I missed and those merges need to go in
<didrocks> robru: ok, please add a comment after daily_release: False to state so
<sil2100> didrocks: and the qtubuntu-sensors issue I finally was able to resolve with upstream, now just a fix
<didrocks> robru: if a component is just a stub we'll never daily release to distro, move it to the
<didrocks> no-dailies/ directory
<didrocks> (previously called "online")
<didrocks> in stack/no-dailies/
<didrocks> sil2100: great, so tomorrow will be marked as DONE? :)
<alex-abreu> robru, argh I did not give you a clear answer? sorry, I thought I did, on which webapps specifically?
<sil2100> robru: see my latest commits to cu2d-config as 'reference'
<alex-abreu> robru, sil2100 rvr is working on the tests
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) (no probably, it's live-or-die)
<robru> alex-abreu, well you gave me a clear answer about subwayirc ;-) but there were a couple times I asked you to tell me which ones were dead and you never got back to me.
<sil2100> I mean, no 'probably', just 'for sure'
<didrocks> ;)
<alex-abreu> robru, my bad, ... the task got tossed back and I forgot about it
<robru> alex-abreu, in particular I have the impression that the game ones are all dead (angrybirds, cuttherope, tiberiumalliances, etc) but it's not clear to me if they can be fixed or if they should be deleted.
<didrocks> robru: while alex-abreu is answering, do you get anywhere with the SRU for webapps?
<didrocks> robru: don't hesitate to track that on the spreadsheet btw, it's a nice reminder as kenvandine noticed :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: you can mark the task as DONE btw :p
<robru> didrocks, which SRU? I did a bunch last week and ken sponsored them, but the SRU team only reviewed one of them so far. As for the SRU for unity-chromium-extension, well, I was waiting for that to land in distro before moving forward with teh SRU but I guess I could do that today.
<didrocks> robru: I meant the webapps* SRUs ;)
<robru> didrocks, the only SRU that I'm aware of that requires my action is unity-chromium-extension. All the other SRUs that I'm responsible for are waiting for the SRU team to approve them.
<didrocks> robru: need a help to poke them? :)
<robru> didrocks, I guess?
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking of SRUs, did you sent an email about Xim support in unity precise to the SRU team?
<didrocks> robru: will do then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed re-merged with trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/share-app/fix_lintian_errors/+merge/175053
<didrocks> sil2100: approved (and see my question about SRU :p)
<alex-abreu> didrocks, SRU for webapps?
<sil2100> didrocks: not yet, doing it now - I'll send it to Scott, Steve and maybe Adam?
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds like a good list
<sil2100> Since Colin didn't want to help ;p
<didrocks> alex-abreu: no, robru's question about packages that are abandonned
<didrocks> FYI, Mir is coming soon, I stole some unity tests, and now prepping the latest things with upstream to have all those component daily releasing ASAP to distro (but we have some blockers)
<alex-abreu> robru, yeah the game ones are mostly shims ... and are useless at this point
<robru> alex-abreu, oh great, I'm happy to delete them ;-)
<didrocks> also, got a lot of discussion on unity8 (daily releasing to a ppa) to get into distro, but there is a lot of issues involved (mostly that we don't have surfaceflingers and the Mir-compatible unity8 isn't ready yet)
<didrocks> robru: please do (in fire! ;))
<didrocks> cyphermox_: hey! didn't really see anything you are attributed, anything to share with us?
<alex-abreu> maybe I shouldn't have said that ... the IRC logs will be held against me
<cyphermox_> didrocks: nah
<didrocks> (ah, and google-mock transition done btw)
<cyphermox_> still debugging bluetooth and nmglib issues
<cyphermox_> has libhud-qt been merged?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: not sure what merge you are talking about :)
<didrocks> we had dailies that sil2100 and I unblocked
<cyphermox_> well, I see it's merged so all good
<cyphermox_> rev 47
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> kenvandine: FYI, there will be some new components and incoming transition on the phone stack
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'll forward you the email about it
<didrocks> that being said, that's it for me, any question?
<didrocks> ok, I think that's a wrap
<didrocks> thanks everyone!
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool, thx
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<seb128> desrt, pitti: do you know what component in GNOME is supposed to inhibit systemd's shutdown?
<seb128> e.g so you get a session dialog when pressing the power button
<seb128> rather than having shutdown to happen
<desrt> gnome-session, i'd guess
<desrt> via the session management dbus protocol
<Trevinho> desrt.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1201180
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201180 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> Trevinho: this is most definitely not a systemd-shim bug
<Trevinho> from what I see the gnome-session we have in ubuntu is compiled without systemd support,.
<Trevinho> maybe that?
<desrt> it's something between gnome-session and logind
<desrt> pitti would probably know more
<Trevinho> It seems it's using still policykit..
<pitti> desrt, seb128: yes, it's done in gnome-session
<pitti> gnome-session/gsm-systemd.c
<Trevinho> err, I meant consolekit of course... :/
 * pitti waves good night
<seb128> is it?
<seb128> that's not wanted if that's the case
<seb128> pitti, night
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143373244/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.gnome-session_3.8.2.1-1ubuntu4_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah I saw it was there... but it doesn't seem to work :)
<seb128> "        Session tracking:         systemd (with fallback to ConsoleKit)"
<pitti> seb128: why not, gnome-session is supposed to display the shutdown dialog, is it not?
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok.. I only quickly checked the debian rules and it looked it ddidn't that
<Trevinho> pitti: it is...
<seb128> pitti, Trevinho said it was compiled "without" systemd
<seb128> Trevinho, it has --enable-systemd in there
<seb128> pitti, which I said was not wanted, e.g we want to build *with* systemd
<Trevinho> seb128: so ignore me.. I probably looked at the wrong source
<pitti> seb128: correct
<desrt> Laney, seb128: dconf 0.16.1 released
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<Trevinho> pitti: however, here it seems that the gnome-session inhibit is ignored by systemd...
<Laney> desrt: cheers
<Laney> I'll add it to me list
<seb128> Laney, there is a new glib out as well, but it didn't seem to have anything really interesting, we might just want to skip this one
<desrt> seb128: and miss out on the updated catalan translation?!?
<desrt> are you insane?
<desrt> seb128: fwiw, 703437 GDBusConnection: be more careful with async GetAll is major
<desrt> but i think you already cherry-picked this one?
<seb128> desrt, we backported that one
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's the one that was making rhythmbox hangs on start
<desrt> it was causing problems for attente as well
<Laney> so I don't see that there's a shutdown inhibitor
<desrt> ya... nothing else in that release is very important, though
<jbicha> what should we do for bug 1194138? should we always run ibus-daemon? and should we do it through /etc/xdg/autostart or with a upstart user session?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194138 in Indicator keyboard "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<seb128> Laney, you mean there is no such inhibitor in logind?
<Laney> no
<attente> jbicha, i'm not sure why you had that problem
<Laney> I mean that there isn't one set in my session
<seb128> oh
<attente> ibus-daemon is always autostarting on my end
<seb128> Laney, that seems to be the bug Trevinho is reporting ;-)
<jbicha> attente: nothing autostarts ibus; I just verified with a brand new Ubuntu install
<seb128> attente, probably because you went to the ibus preferences and checked that box
<seb128> that adds an autostart to the user dir iirc
<seb128> ls ~/.local/share/autostart ?
<seb128> ups
<attente> hm. i don't seem to have that dir
<seb128> ls ~/.config/autostart/
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> thinko ;-)
<seb128> I confused applications/ and autostart/
<bschaefer> did you set ibus as the active im through im-config?
<attente> hmm.. nothing except dropbox.desktop in here either..
<attente> bschaefer, that might be it
<sil2100> didrocks: quick question!
<didrocks> sil2100: yes?
<bschaefer> attente, that'll cause ibus-daemon to autostart
<sil2100> didrocks: since I re-ran HUD right now... it passed, and is in manual publish (due to the indicators) - can I publish it once I see that unity is better because of HUD?
<attente> bschaefer, yep, that makes sense
<didrocks> sil2100: sure sure, please do ;)
<attente> thanks!
<seb128> bschaefer, attente: sorry, I though it was doing that through autostart ...
<sil2100> didrocks: for now I don't want to publish something I don't know that 100% helps, so I run unity with 'check whole PPA'
<jbicha> bschaefer: do you know what that sets and should we do it by default?
<bschaefer> np! after you set it you'll have to restart X
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good :)
<seb128> jbicha, we should probably use upstart for that (like for e.g at-spi)
<seb128> jbicha, check with stgraber though,  probably have an opinion on it
<seb128> or Laney if he isn't too busy
<bschaefer> jbicha, there are some scripts that set some env variables that applications use to tell what the default IM is
 * bschaefer looks up the env var
<jbicha> maybe we could do an on/off switch in Text Entry Settings for it (since half the world doesn't need ibus running)?
<bschaefer> jbicha, it sets XMODIFIERS, which isn't 100% needed to actually use IMs it just seems to be the standard way to do things...
<Laney> seb128: I don't know
<Laney> I'd talk to happyaron about this setup though
<seb128> Laney, well, in the "new world" we are going to use ibus for changing e.g keyboard layouts as well, so it should probably run for everybody
<seb128> jbicha, can you follow up on the mailing list, reply to my email to point that the new ibus is in the ppa for those who want to test ... and maybe ask there about the autostart?
<jbicha> seb128: sure, I was just about to ask you whether I should follow up on the list :)
<larsu> kenvandine: so a major drawback of the approach I suggested is that I need to cache all the metadata for keys (like the range) all the time
<larsu> kenvandine: because qml doesn't allow lazy properties
 * larsu is thinking it might not be worth it after all
<larsu> because realistically, those things won't get accessed a lot (only in settings-type UIs)
<seb128> jbicha, thanks ;-)
<larsu> and each key would be a QObject...
<kenvandine> larsu, indeed
<larsu> kenvandine: is settings.schema.range('mykey') acceptable?
<larsu> this would require the same API breakage, btw
<kenvandine> would that give me a listmodel?
<kenvandine> not sure if i like range
<kenvandine> choices
<larsu> well, range would be for numbers
<kenvandine> ah
<larsu> choices for enums
<kenvandine> ok
<larsu> or... 'enums'
<kenvandine> yup
<larsu> actually choices is better :)
<kenvandine> choices is how the schema refers to it
<kenvandine> so might be better
<larsu> kenvandine: if you want a listmodel you shall get a list model
<kenvandine> larsu, yay :)
<sil2100> robru: are you still around?
<robru> sil2100, yeah, what's up?
<robru> ugh, who broke jenkins?
<sil2100> robru: we saw your recent webapps-applications merge that got published, the one with the Breaks:
<robru> sil2100, ok...
<sil2100> robru: didrocks pointed out that it would be better  to use versioned conflicts later on
<robru> sil2100, what versions? we want to totally remove every version of those packages. we want to obliterate those from existence.
<robru> fginther, having some trouble with jenkins CI. some kind of connection issue. https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-webapps-qml/fix-copyright/+merge/175072
<robru> fginther, here's another one, different project/branch https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-firefox-extension-13.04-raring-armhf-autolanding/1/console
<jbicha> seb128: unity trunk builds against the ibus stack so I guess there isn't an autopkgtest for keyboard shortcut to switch keyboard layouts yet
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<Laney> [pid  6011] inotify_add_watch(12, "/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/machine", IN_MOVED_TO|IN_CREATE|IN_DELETE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Laney> That's why sd_login_monitor_new fails
<seb128> Laney, is that the inhibitor issue
<Laney> Not sure, but it seems suspicious to me
<seb128> desrt_, ^
<Laney> You get gnome-session.distrib[30344]: WARNING: Error getting login monitor: -2
<Laney> I guess it's more a pitti thing
<desrt_> seb128: not sure why this interests me :)
<seb128> desrt_, it might be rather a systemd's issue for pitti or stgraber
<desrt> indeed.
<seb128> desrt, the ping was mostly a fyi, pitti called it a day already
<seb128> Laney, yeah, let's check with pitti tomorrow
<desrt> nod
<seb128> Laney, thanks for debugging ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Laney> sure
<Laney> feels like bike ride time now
<Laney> ttyl
<seb128> dinner time here
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<seb128> bbl
<fginther> robru, thanks for the notice. I've fixed the issue on ps-panda-2
<nessita> hello desktop crowd! quick question: would you please advice if you suggest to ping someone in particular regarding LP #1201528?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201528 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<Laney> pitti: There's some systemd commits around moving to a new /run/systemd/machines hierarchy, such as http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/src/core/cgroup.c?id=a32360f1a5a85c12f00e9dfb7353280067cccb5b
<Laney> to start your investigations off ;-)
 * Laney leaves
<seb128> nessita, hey, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, try pinging TheMuso` or diwic, TheMuso` might be easier to reach at this time
<nessita> seb128, hola!!! how is it going?
<nessita> I can't find diwic, he must be eod'd
<seb128> nessita, right, try TheMuso` (he should be soon online)
<seb128> nessita, long time not seen, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, I'm good thanks
<nessita> seb128, I'm pretty good, doing mostly server side work (django and python)
<nessita> Missing some desktop work :-)
<seb128> nessita, we miss you too ;-)
<Laney> What is the problem with the software licenses page?
<Laney> I can't tell what the difference is before and after
<seb128> Laney, on the desktop, when you scroll wheel down, the text of the rows goes over the header here
<seb128> Laney, it was there before, your update just didn't fix it
<Laney> I don't see that
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/5jFzMTZQhWHF4ryeYTSCoS
<seb128> Laney, is that what you get when opening the panel?
<Laney> when I scroll down
<Laney> on opening it's normal
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/6A1hKgNKywq1o5WKBUm4K9
<seb128> Laney, it's possible that I didn't get your fix yet, I'm rebuilding
<kenvandine> Laney, it's only while scrolling
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: it's actually fixed with trunk for me
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> so maybe it did properly detect the flickable like we thought it should
<Laney> it just disappears like it's supposed to?!
<Laney> I did test it :P
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> it does yes
<seb128> still I don't get why the height stuff was wrong
<seb128> but that's one of those toolkit weirdness
<seb128> on that note time to call it a day
<seb128> have good evening everyone
<Laney> nn
<seb128> see you tomorrow!
<larsu> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/choices/+merge/175121
<larsu> kenvandine: I even added an example!!!!1111!!
<larsu> and a test!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thanks!
<larsu> not sure how we'd do range.... also with a list model?
<larsu> for two numbers? That's a bit weird, isn't it?
<desrt> cyphermox_: i'm on wifi on the tablet.  no crashes.
<cyphermox_> desrt: sure
<desrt> oh wait
<desrt> all my networks just disappeared and came back
<desrt> that's the crash, i guess :)
<cyphermox_> but if you go to the indicator and click the access point to "disable" it, and click it again, you'll see the list disappear
<cyphermox_> yeah
<desrt> yup.  got it.
<cyphermox_> you can gdb chewie-network-server
<desrt> now i just need to figure out how to ssh to this thing
<cyphermox_> adb shell
<desrt> woh
<desrt> no shit
<desrt> that's awesome!!!
<cyphermox_> it's a very basic serial console, if you resize it the scrolling might get broke
<cyphermox_> just a heads-up for the vim fun that awaits you ;)
<desrt> i think i'll install openssh :p
 * desrt <3 openwrt
<desrt> i love how this works: ssh ubuntu-phablet.lan
<desrt> hahahahah
<desrt> <- idiot
<desrt> "let's use ssh to remote-debug the network indicator!"
<lifeless> desrt: doh!
<desrt> cyphermox_: where do i get my phablet ddebs from?
<desrt> is it on the ports server or at the normal url?
<desrt> cyphermox_: sure seems to be a lot of this: ** (com.canonical.settings.network:3195): CRITICAL **: nm_active_connection_get_devices: assertion 'NM_IS_ACTIVE_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<desrt> of course, it doesn't crash under valgrind
<desrt> because why would it :p
<cyphermox_> heh
<cyphermox_> desrt: depends which ddebs you want
<desrt> uhm.... the correct ones, i suppose.
<cyphermox_> you can just install network-manager-dbg if you need NM debug symbols
<cyphermox_> libglib2.0-0-dbg as well
<desrt> got glib already
<cyphermox_> I don't think there is a debug package for indicators-client/ indicator-network ready made, and as far as I know ddeb.ubuntu.com doesn't carry armhf ddebgs
<desrt> hopefully the nm stuff is good enough
<Laney> oh yes it does
<desrt> Laney: hm?
<Laney> responding to Mr. TL's last remark
<desrt> Laney: so i tried to follow the normal ddebs instructions and i got a 404 on apt-get update
<cyphermox_> Laney: ah, then I just wasn't lucky
<desrt> #3  0x40097cfe in nm_active_connection_get_state (connection=0x0) at nm-active-connection.c:289
<desrt> neat....
<desrt> that's even before the crash
<Laney> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ saucy main universe multiverse restricted should work
<cyphermox_> Laney: every time I went to look for ddebs I didn't get any for armhf for the package I needed
<desrt> Laney: ddebs?
<Laney> yes
<cyphermox_> Laney: oh, on ports?
<Laney> no
<cyphermox_> desrt: yeah, that's kind of weird
<Laney> laney@iota> grep ddeb .chdist/saucy/etc/apt/sources.list                                                                                   ~
<Laney> deb [arch=armhf] http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ saucy main universe multiverse restricted
<desrt> k.  that helps, thanks.
<desrt> awesome.  chewie lacks dbgsym
<desrt> due to being from the ppa
 * desrt just builds locally
<ogra_> desrt, upload to the archive while youre at it :P
<cyphermox_> haha :)
<desrt> my spidy sense is tingling....
<xnox> desrt: ppas can get dbgsym packages enabled.
<xnox> doesn't help in retrospect, but can help in the future =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-17
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: what's the context of your ping for the new cgroup layout? do we need this now for something?
<Saviq> larsu, uh, missed your last message - yeah there is a default property - but only one - and it only works as a list of children
<larsu> Saviq: yeah, that's what I thought. Thanks
 * didrocks is having a too low bread-shot level in blood
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<seb128> good morning desktoper
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> pitti, salut
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<jibel> Bonjour seb128
<pitti> ça va didrocks
<pitti> hey larsu, how are you? in Berlin again?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi
<seb128> pitti, reading backlog, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/16/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t18:04 for Laney's comment about the cgroup thing
<seb128> lut jibel
<larsu> pitti: yep! Loving it here :)
 * larsu needs to find a place, though
<seb128> larsu, good morning ;-)
<larsu> bonjour seb128, how are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks
<seb128> larsu, enjoying the not-so-hot yet temperature in the morning ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, does it become so hot at your place now?
<seb128> pitti, 34.5°C yesterday afternoon
<pitti> it's actually been quite pleasant here for the past week, about 23 degrees and sunny
<larsu> it's not terribly hot here
<seb128> which is a bit too much to my taste
<larsu> seb128: crazy!
<larsu> pitti: ya, same here. Perfect if you ask me :)
<pitti> seb128: c'est trop chaud!
<pitti> larsu: +1
<seb128> pitti, en effet !
<didrocks> bon, il a plu ici 2 minutes!
<didrocks> seb128: thx!
<seb128> didrocks, lol
<didrocks> that's how I know you start working :p
<didrocks> should I add *finally*?
 * didrocks runs…
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> roooh
<didrocks> ;)
<seb128> wait for 19h so I can make joke about you *already* stopping :p
<didrocks> seb128: ahah ;)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<seb128> didrocks, larsu: great, charles' fix for indicator-session worked, the gmenu version is finally in saucy
<didrocks> yeah, that's nice! :-)
<pitti> il faut manger le diner à 19:00, pas travailler ..
<larsu> seb128: great!
<didrocks> pitti: avec une glace en dessert?
<seb128> pitti, did you see my note about the cgroup thing? Laney thinks it might be creating the issue where gnome-session doesn't inhibit shutdown
<pitti> didrocks: bien sûr !
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, you should thanks the mir team
<didrocks> seb128: as they are breaking ABI everyday, I have to split stuff in 2 stacks
<didrocks> and force one stack building, even when there is no change
<pitti> seb128: we don't have the rearranged cgroups yet
<seb128> go robert_ancell go ;-)
<pitti> seb128: also, why would they affect inhibitors?
<didrocks> seb128: so I'll use that hacking to enable the "force rebuild" option I guess :)
<pitti> seb128: no, I just saw "reading scrollback", but no actual comment
<seb128> pitti, the url to the irc log was on the same line
<seb128> pitti, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/16/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t18:04
<seb128> "Laney	[pid  6011] inotify_add_watch(12, "/sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/machine", IN_MOVED_TO|IN_CREATE|IN_DELETE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)	18:04
<seb128> Laney	That's why sd_login_monitor_new fails"
<seb128> pitti, ^ I think Laney was suggesting that gnome-session was bailing out of setting the inhibitor due to that
<seb128> but let's wait for him
<pitti> aah
<pitti> hm, why is that already in gnome 3.8? the cgroup reorg happened much after that
<didrocks> sil2100: was the unity run with "check with whole ppa" gave good results yesterday?
<didrocks> hey btw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Not too good ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh, mhr3 and other unity people are on it?
<sil2100> didrocks: one machine failed for unknown reasons, the second had still a lot of failures
<didrocks> sil2100: well, at least, while they are analysing it, there are some stacks to fix/get on shape this morning :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, mhr3 knew about it, he also ran bustle-pcap on one of the machines
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> I know, it's raining red ;D
<mhr3> the good news is that the hud thing was indeed fixed
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> Oooh oooh?
<mhr3> the bustle log looks reasonable now
<Laney> good day!
<sil2100> Oooh
<sil2100> mhr3: hm
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<sil2100> mhr3: but there are still a lot of failures
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, i just re-approved one ap fix, should help, we'll see how things will look then
<sil2100> mhr3: awesome!
<Laney> pitti: that strace snippet is from a call inside logind; sd_login_monitor_new, which gnome-session calls and fails
<mhr3> but tbh the unity tests look more flaky than ever :/
<Laney> the commit I found was just some random poking around upstream :-)
<pitti> Laney: ah, so sd_login_monitor_new() is generally broken in our version?
<sil2100> It seems that due to all the delays with releases, we didn't really have any real unity testing, so probably all flackied up during that time
<pitti> Laney: probably because we don't have a real pid 1; so this either needs some systemd-shim hack, or we need to change that test
<Laney> pitti: Well, it appears to look for that /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/machine which doesn't exist and bail out due to that
<pitti> Laney: would you mind filing a bug about it?
<Laney> Beyond that I can't tell you what it's for
<Laney> The root bug we were poking at is that pressing shutdown stops the machine straight away
<Laney> so I was looking at why g-sessino didn't inhibit it
<pitti> I'll have a look what that thing is and how we can make this work, but I'd like to finish something else first (also, we might need to reassign to -shim)
<Laney> I'm not certain this is the cause but it seems like a good place to start
<Laney> will file; thanks
<seb128> Laney, pitti: you can reuse the bug from Trevinho there I guess?
<pitti> Laney: thanks; even if theres' something else, login_monitor_new() ought to work
<pitti> sure, if there is one already
<Laney> seb128: oh, there is one?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201180 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ty
<sil2100> didrocks: fixing the packages lists right now, since SDK has some new deps
<sil2100> didrocks: also, it seems that now the UI toolkit depends on HUD directly
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you need to shepard the dependencies between the stack
<didrocks> and the hours I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/stack_fixes_due_to_sdk/+merge/175218
<didrocks> sil2100: did you read my comment on the hours/schedule to change?
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems they are on the right order, but I wonder if we shouldn't keep them shorter
<didrocks> sil2100: thoughts?
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, +1 (we can reschedule them later on if needed)
<sil2100> didrocks: the description has some commments on that
<sil2100> didrocks: as I said in the description, the schedules might need tweaking, but as this  scheme works (and there are no deadlocks right now), then we can use a seperate merge for that
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's get that rolling then! approving, thanks! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll let you redeploy/rerun?
<didrocks> one chromium finishes to hang…
<sil2100> Yep!
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: do you know if we will get an -intel new version soon? I see frequent corruptions since the xserver update in saucy :/
<mlankhorst> seb128: well we didn't do that yet because last few releases intel broke badly
<seb128> mlankhorst, no sign on a non broken one?
<tjaalton> yeah and .12 is still broken for some
<tjaalton> released last sunday
<tjaalton> guess we could push that to x-staging
<mlankhorst> sure, just give me a sec
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: what sort of issue is the current version having?
<mlankhorst> since it's a graphics driver I'm guessing one of the following 3: crashes, corruptions, or lockups
<tjaalton> like it depended on some kernel fixes..
<tjaalton> which is bad
<seb128> hum, ok, I guess upstream is aware of it? do they have plan to fix that?
<seb128> or do we need our kernel to include patches?
<tjaalton> well it's kinda hearsay, although from another intel dev :)
<tjaalton> running 3.9
<tjaalton> so maybe if this one works good on 3.10 we could push it to saucy
<seb128> tjaalton, do you have any xorg.conf workaround for those corruption issues?
<tjaalton> i don't
<seb128> oh, I don't have the xorg.conf with uxa set anymore
<seb128> let me try to put that back
<tjaalton> right, uxa might work
<seb128> brb, restarting (need to restart xorg and since new kernel, I can as well reboot)
<seb128> tjaalton, looks good with uxa again for me, I'm happy ;-)
<seb128> the corruption was driving me crazy
<tjaalton> seb128: ok, you'll notice when there's an update to test again :)
<seb128> we should perhaps default to uxa if we can't update the driver?
<seb128> or force the workaround define in the code
<tjaalton> which hw did you have?
<seb128> i5
<tjaalton> generation?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1189850
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1189850 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "saucy has frequent image corruption (intel, sna)" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> that has the apport details
<Laney> mlankhorst: oh hey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ :D!
<tjaalton> yeah, gen5
<tjaalton> the current one should work fine on non-gen5 I guess
<tjaalton> at least on my gen6 sandybridge
<tjaalton> and gen4 laptop
<mlankhorst> Laney: awesome \o/
<mlankhorst> now lets hope I never have to worry about pand aagani
<Laney> mlankhorst: check the .manifest file and see if it seems right please
<tjaalton> seb128: apparently 2.21.12 works fine on 3.10
<tjaalton> but let's get some testing first on the ppa
<Laney> I need to upload livecd-rootfs again to do the same thing for kubuntu
<mlankhorst> Laney: looks ok to me
<Laney> great
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Laney> my panda is still on quantal
<Laney> maybe should upgrade it one day :P
<mlankhorst> mine's still on precise atm
<mlankhorst> but I can change it to raring by overwriting the first 100 mb on the sd card
<mlankhorst> hm, I guess I could try if it actually boots or not..
<Laney> might be useful
<Laney> not sure I want to know though :P
<mlankhorst> ah indeed, that is the real question..
<Laney> but at least we know how to add extra packages if necessary ...
<mlankhorst> you know what, I'm going to try..
<Laney> you da man
<sil2100> didrocks: interesting thing
<sil2100> didrocks: the media stack -
<didrocks> sil2100: I read #ubuntu-touch :p
<sil2100> Could it be that something wrong is happening with the prepare jobs?
<didrocks> oh, not that one?
<didrocks> let me look
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, what do you see in the prepare jobs?
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/?
<sil2100> didrocks: since, what I mean:
<sil2100> didrocks: both the check and build jobs are waiting for 2.9.1+13.10.20130717-0ubuntu1, which is the correct thing to wait for
<sil2100> didrocks: of camera-app
<sil2100> didrocks: but the prepare job seems not to have pushed the camera-app to the PPA properly, as 2.9.1+13.10.20130717-0ubuntu1 is not there (there's only 20130708 or something)
<didrocks> interesting
<sil2100> didrocks: it says Successfully uploaded packages., but maybe it got rejected?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-1.1prepare-camera-app/97/console
<didrocks> it says nothing?
<sil2100> didrocks: this was for foo
<didrocks> ah :)
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-1.1prepare-camera-app/96/console
<didrocks> sil2100: I was starting scratching my head :p
<didrocks> yeah, so dput worked
<sil2100> Since I wanted to re-run the stack, since I thought that maybe camera-app failed to build but someone restarted it in the PPA and it suddenly worked
<sil2100> But then I noticed the version number is wrong (it's old)
<sil2100> So hm, maybe a reject?
<didrocks> sil2100: we receive normally a LP email by reject
<didrocks> sil2100: but maybe a transiant launchpad issue which ignored that one
<didrocks> but yeah, weird, we don't have it in the ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: so, maybe try to rebuild it?
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, rebuild the stack with camera-app?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it should retrigger an upload
<didrocks> sil2100: successfully this time, let's hope :p
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, nice opinion on not publishing sdk until we figure out what's wrong :p
<sil2100> ;p But I think I'll have to look into that AP problem myself, since gusch is not too eager to take a look ;)
<sil2100> Well, maybe I should poke om26er
<sil2100> om26er: ping!
<om26er> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> om26er: helllooo
<sil2100> om26er: we're having a gallery-app AP failure that's a bit irritating, you think you could help out?
<om26er> sil2100, yeah, sure. point me at the failures
<sil2100> om26er: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/470/testReport/ <- it's just a single failure
<sil2100> For both machines it happens
<sil2100> om26er: thanks!
<darkxst> seb128, hi
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<darkxst> seb128, any further thoughts on what will happen with g-c-c for this cycle?
<sil2100> I jump out now for some quick exercise, didn't have any this week!
<sil2100> brb
<didrocks> how waow
 * didrocks sees force_release already in code!
<didrocks> indeed, I've prepared for differente source of force_release, excellent! :)
<darkxst> seb128, we really 3.8 this cycle
<seb128> darkxst, hey
<seb128> darkxst, lack a word, "want"?
<darkxst> "need"
<seb128> darkxst, though: that's work and we are busy and with other priorities, one step at time
<seb128> darkxst, next step is ibus 1.5
<seb128> then we can look at g-s-d
<seb128> then we can look at g-c-c
<seb128> darkxst, by "we" I guess you mean Ubuntu GNOME? And you "need" it because you decided you want the current version, rather than because we have flaws in the current one, right?
<darkxst> seb128, yes and we need it because there is quite some stuff that can't be configured using 3.6
<seb128> like?
<darkxst> control of notifications per-app, privacy settings
<seb128> we never had that and Ubuntu is still usable
<seb128> they are "nice to have", not things "needed"
<seb128> but yeah, updating would be "nice" ;-=)
<darkxst> ubuntu has its own privacy panel
<darkxst> but that is 99% useless in gnome-shell
<mlankhorst> seb128: uploaded, enjoy :P
<mlankhorst> (to x-staging)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> darkxst, right, but GNOME up to 3.6 didn't have that feature and I bet it neither stopped you to use gnome-shell or made you call GNOME 3.6 not usable
<seb128> darkxst, e.g those are "nice to have" but users have been doing fine without those features for a decade
<seb128> darkxst, well, anyway I agree the update would be nice, I just put in perspective how much we *need* to update
<darkxst> well right, but in that case there are plenty of other "nice to have"s as well
<seb128> there is always
<seb128> the fact that GNOME is outdated doesn't stop people to use RHEL6 or Ubuntu LTS or Debian stable
<seb128> but let's stop arguing on details, that's not useful
<seb128> next steps are:
<seb128> - get ibus 1.5 in
<darkxst> and besides I have already fixed the main blockers, but if it gets left too late, no guarantee I will be able to get it done in time
<seb128> - then look at updating g-s-d
<seb128> - then look at g-c-c
<seb128> my gut feeling is that g-c-c 3.8 is not likely to be for this cycle
<seb128> we might want to look at making a g-c-c-gnome and a g-c-c-unity to unblock you guys
<seb128> with both conflicting
<darkxst> right that would be good
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/support-manual-rebuild-and-mir/+merge/175247
<didrocks> the change in cupstream2distro is deployed already: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/349
<mlankhorst> Laney:  gasp, xorg started, but the pvr-omap4 module was not installed in /usr/lib/xorg/drivers
<Laney> welp
<Laney> the package is installed though
<Laney> is that the bug we saw before?
<mlankhorst> oh found out why
<mlankhorst> libhybris-egl has equal priority to provide armhf yadda yadda egl
<mlankhorst> so that priority needs to be bumped from 1000 to something higher
<Laney> go go go
<mlankhorst> or libhybris needs to be removed :P
<mlankhorst> http://paste.debian.net/16518/ debdiff, I don't think pvr-omap4 is part of the xorg group
<Laney> ty
<Laney> can we drop those explicit xorg deps now?
<Laney> actually I'd rather not mess with this beast
<mlankhorst> and not really, unless you want to create /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers yourself
 * Laney tries his new sbuild/armhf on amd64 chroot out
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: jibel: once you will have reviewed the other one, there is as well https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/skip-version-check/+merge/175253 (mostly to make seb128 happy ;))
<didrocks> correspondant change in cupstream2distro is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/351
<sil2100> didrocks: reviewing both!
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for reviewing those ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: what's with that mirslave stack ;p?
<sil2100> I mean, the name ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it should be explained in the comment, is it nor clear enough? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: basically mir deps
<sil2100> It's clear clear ;)
<didrocks> there is unity-system-compositor for now
<didrocks> we'll have unity-mir soon :)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, once you will have finish with media/sdk and platform, do you want to clean unity-mir source?
<didrocks> sil2100: so that we can have it as well under dailies :)
<didrocks> (grabbing karma for upload rights :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;) But that will have to wait after-luch!
<didrocks> sil2100: sure sure ;)
 * didrocks needs to take the only break of the day as well anyway :p
<desrt> cyphermox_: hey
<desrt> cyphermox_: the network indicator is a bit of of a mess :(
<desrt> the service, i mean
<desrt> i found a new bugs in it, including a crasher.... and fixed the crasher and it doesn't crash for me anymore
<desrt> but it wasn't the same crasher you had a backtrace for
<desrt> *a few bugs
<mlankhorst> Laney: updating pvr-omap4 and restarting ubiquity worked
<Laney> nice
<Laney> try a kubuntu one tomorrow :P
 * mlankhorst gives laney the evil eye
<Laney> :-)
<ricotz> desrt, Laney, hi :), jfyi, the new dbus-appinfo test hangs in a buildd/pbuilder
<ricotz> (just relevant for glib 2.37.5+)
<desrt> ricotz: interesting.  do you have any further info?
<ricotz> desrt, sorry no
 * desrt wonders what the deal with his internet is this morning
<kenvandine> didrocks, i found a weird error from otto in the media stack autopilot tests
<kenvandine> E: Too many packages installed. Exiting
<kenvandine> W: Shutdown requested!
<desrt> cyphermox_: let me know when you're awake
<seb128> Laney, can you explain your sound.split('/').pop() ?
<seb128> Laney, you don't want to just accept my version and mp yours over? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, it would avoid me to have to rebase my 2 others branches that I already submitted (the scrolling on and the silent warning one), your change would create conflict
<seb128> Laney, your version is also buggy and I'm not sure where to comment about the bug
<Laney> how about telling me what it is
<seb128> Laney, you .shift() truncated the filename after the first "." not after the last one
<seb128> e.g "one.sound.ogg" is displayed as "one"
<seb128> where my version display it as "one sound"
<didrocks> kenvandine: how weird this is?
<seb128> Laney, I'm not sure why you split on "/", none of those files have a "/" in their filename
<Laney> To make it work for full paths too, if that happens
<seb128> oh, ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: that's how it's supposed to work ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, why does it complain that it installed too many packages?
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> is that really a comparison?
<kenvandine> showing new deps?
<seb128> Laney, so you want me to merge your version and rebase my 2 other branches I guess?
<Laney> seb128: I don't really mind, but on principle it's not great if you can't do changes to a branch because others are already stacked on it
<Laney> IYSWIM?
<seb128> that's going to teach me to stack work on top of unapproved merge requests :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: that's what the package list is for
<Laney> let me think of a cool one-line way to fix that thing
<didrocks> kenvandine: only installing what we need
<seb128> Laney, rebasing is easy, let's do it the proper way
<kenvandine> oh.... i see!
<didrocks> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/StackDependencies#Running_integration_tests_in_isolation
<kenvandine> i was confused from it being in the otto-setup.log
<didrocks> this is to ensure that ^
<kenvandine> i thought that would have been more of a test failure
<didrocks> kenvandine: you have the summary.log in the end
<seb128> Laney, well, you can replace .push() by .slice(0,-1).join(" ") (what my version is doing)
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> showing that package installation: FAILED
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> kenvandine: so I guess the list had to be refreshed to rerun the tests
<seb128> Laney, is that fine if I merge yours with that change?
<seb128> well merge in my branch and resubmit
<didrocks> kenvandine: my goal at some point is to not block on that, but make the publication manual
 * seb128 does that
<didrocks> kenvandine: telling "warning warning, maybe there is a soname change and we need to publish X and Y"
<kenvandine> didrocks, understand now
<kenvandine> i thought it was more of a failure of building the chroot
<kenvandine> makes sense now
<Laney> seb128: ok, sounds fine
<didrocks> kenvandine: you can now really trust when the otto job is red :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: but yeah, at some point, the goal is red == infrastructure issue
<didrocks> (once we have the dashboard)
<didrocks> so that we don't have to wonder
<seb128> Laney, new diff on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-display-names/+merge/175250
<seb128> Laney, let me know if it's ok, so I can rebase my other branches ;-)
<Laney> awesome
<Laney> approving
<desrt> g'morning Laney, seb128, didrocks, kenvandine
<Laney> good day desrt!
<kenvandine> good morning desrt!
<didrocks> hey desrt! how are you?
<Laney> it's a mere 28° today
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<seb128> desrt, hey, how are you?
<desrt> didrocks: pre-coffee yet.  but improving quickly :)
<desrt> it both feels like it should be thursday and tuesday today
<desrt> but definitely not wednesday
<desrt> i guess they decided on a compromise
<Laney> I'm going to voice my discontent at this compromise by eating a delicious lunch
<Laney> bbs
<mlankhorst> does anyone here have a working unity?
<desrt> Laney: occupy tastebuds!
<desrt> mlankhorst: uhm... i do?
<desrt> what does 'working' mean? :)
<mlankhorst> actually having panels shown
<desrt> ya... but i haven't done an upgrade in a little while
<mlankhorst> none of the machines running saucy work for me, it seems
<desrt> apparently they flipped the mir switch recently
<desrt> may have something to do with it
<desrt> i like attente was having problems yesterday
<mlankhorst> I'm running plain Xorg
<mlankhorst> hm running unity as root works
<mlankhorst> I guess nvidia-tegra needs some permissions
<jbicha> seb128: attente: I was thinking for ibus autostart that we add a switch in g-c-c that controls a new gsettings key so that we can autostart/stop ibus based on the key changing instead of an env var
<seb128> jbicha, that shouldn't be needed
<seb128> we should just make g-c-c set that key when there is > layout or im
<seb128> what's the point of having an ui control?
<jbicha> g-c-c doesn't show ibus layouts in the add layout dialog without ibus-daemon running
<seb128> ok, so why would you want to not start ibus if it's needed?
<seb128> or g-c-c should start it...
<jbicha> so g-c-c should start it but then kill it again if an ibus method isn't activated?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> or we decide ibus is a service that should run for everyone
<seb128> is ibus needed for e.g an american user with a qwerty keyboard who is never going to use another layout or im?
<jbicha> no, the American doesn't need it; AFAIK ibus is generally only needed for east Asian languages
<seb128> well, it's also used for keyboard layouts nowadays it seems
<seb128> which seems to be confirmed by what you just wrote
<attente> we're not using it for layouts though, we still fall back onto xkbd for ordinary layouts
<jbicha> yeah as long as I don't actually need an ibus method, I have no problem adding, removing or switching between keyboard layouts without ibus-daemon running
<jbicha> and ibus-daemon does take up several MB of RAM
<seb128> jbicha, attente: to me it feels like we should activate ibus if the keyboard config requires it and we should make g-c-c start it to allow configuring those
<seb128> so a normal user with 1 layout wouldn't have it running
<attente> g-c-c seems to already hard-code ibus engine names into it
<attente> i wonder if we might as well hard-code things like the engine's display name, and only start the daemon if one is added
<jbicha> attente: I believe the ibus engine whitelist was removed in 3.8 https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=c87d58
<attente> because i guess we can avoid needing ibus-daemon if all we want to do is modify the list of engines used
<sil2100> didrocks: when I'm creating a private library, should I provide a pkg-config file for it as well? Is it necessary or welcome?
<sil2100> didrocks: and point me to where I can clean-up anything ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you shouldn't need a .pc file
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's private, nobody will need to link against it outside your project
<sil2100> didrocks: since I saw the unity private bits have a .pc file exported ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: ok then!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I think it's for "private plugins"
<didrocks> sil2100: you are cleaning unity-mir?
<mlankhorst> hm
<mlankhorst> some more digging.. best explanation seems to be that gnome-session is not actually starting anything
<mlankhorst> heh
<mlankhorst> gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper fails on arm..
<mlankhorst> Laney: ^ feel like fixing panda some more? :X
<Laney> me?
<mlankhorst> if I replace gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper with /bin/true my tegra uses compiz correctly, I think panda will suffer from the same issue because it lacks libGL acceleration too, only EGL works..
<mlankhorst> and if gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper fails, no unity gets spawned at all :/
<jbicha> I didn't think anything used check-accelerated-helper any more
<mlankhorst> well gnome-session uses it..
<mlankhorst> check_gl() in main.c
<mlankhorst>         if (gl_failed) {
<mlankhorst>                 gsm_fail_whale_dialog_we_failed (FALSE, TRUE, NULL);
<mlankhorst>                 gtk_main ();
<mlankhorst>                 exit (1);
<mlankhorst>         }
<jbicha> oh and you don't have llvmpipe on arm, right?
<desrt> seb128: accountsservice patches landing upstream today
<mlankhorst> jbicha: there is acceleration, but it's handled through EGL
<desrt> seb128: are there any other patches that we carry that we could drop for favour of using the new extensions framework?
<seb128> desrt, great
<desrt> stuff like background image, for example...
<seb128> desrt, I guess so, background, keyboard layout, available messages
<desrt> i agree with background and messages
<seb128> 0011-add-background-file-support.patch
<seb128> 0012-add-keyboard-layout-support.patch
<seb128> 0013-add-has-message-support.patch
<desrt> keyboard layout, i think stef has plans
<seb128> ok, that works for me as well ;-)
<desrt> is there anyone to do this work?
<desrt> (i firmly believe that dropping patches it always worth the effort)
<seb128> desrt, do you want to do it? otherwise I don't think anyone has spare cycle to rewrite stuff that work atm
<desrt> i don't want to do it, no :p
<desrt> let's let it sit until you update accountsservice again and watch the patches break :p
<seb128> ok, I will keep on my "would be nice to get done" list and dispatch as appropriate
 * didrocks sees an i386 package waiting for an hours being "starting in 1 minute" :/
<didrocks> frustrating when waiting on this…
<seb128> but that's likely to come after new ibus and g-s-d landing
<Laney> private job land
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, seeing that, would be great to have quotas :p
<Laney> I blame chrisccoulson!
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, all the builders are busy on private builds it seems
<seb128> well one is not, but it's building openjdk
<mlankhorst> anyway so I finally have my tegra working on saucy, then :P
<Laney> I look forward to your patch
<Laney> s/I look/upstream looks/? :-)
<desrt> seb128: sounds like it'll be a while before the next release, in fact
<mlankhorst> my fix is just commenting out that bullshit..
<mlankhorst> I don't think upstream likes that
<desrt> the vendor extension patches depend on an unstable glib, so they want to wait for the stable release before having a new accountsservice
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> desrt, that makes sense
<desrt> seb128: we have all of the good stuff vendor-patched in already anyway :p
<seb128> yeah, the vendor stuff and the sane way to list users
<seb128> so no really need of a new tarball atm
<desrt> i'm trying to get the user heuristic stuff landed now
<desrt> halfline says it looks good but doesn't have time to land it
<desrt> but maybe soon
<mlankhorst> is it really worth fixing this crap though? :S
<desrt> mlankhorst: i think so... the work we're doing here is slated for inclusion in sssd, which we'll be using one day
<desrt> and sssd is 'future' enough that we're going to be using accountsservice another year or two, i bet
<mlankhorst> my 'fix' is #ifndef __arm__ do the check_gl stuff..
<Laney> why don't you discuss why you think it's "crap" and "bullshit" with them?
<mlankhorst> it's not as bad upstream because they have the fail whale at least :P
<mlankhorst> but that one was harpooned in ubuntu
<didrocks> grrr builders builders builders
<didrocks> Laney: do we have any estimate on when chrisccoulson will stop annoying us? :p
<didrocks> (is it an hour or multiple hours? ;))
<chrisccoulson> it's not me
<Laney> I can't see the builds :P
<Laney> I just made a malicious guess
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: private builds, it's you obviously!
<sil2100> didrocks: just to be 100% sure, we can safely now switch to arch: any because of our nasty powerpc dodges? ;)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: right right right :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: we still like you, no need to lie! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, do you think this is correct? Tis my first time with a private library:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-sensors/lib_private/+merge/175331
<sil2100> I hope I did the right thing to set RPATH for sensor plugin
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, it's not unity-mir, I though it was that one :p
<sil2100> didrocks: sooo, what should I clean up :) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, it the package building? as you didn't change the path
<sil2100> It's building alright, as it uses local path
<didrocks> sil2100: target.path is about RPATH?
<kgunn> mlankhorst: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure what is using the RPATH in fact :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I install now the lib in a private directory
<didrocks> ah, there is only one package, hence why you didn't change any .install
<sil2100> didrocks: sensors plugin when building, it uses -L../lib/, so during building it fetches the lib from the build dir
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> didrocks: but then, later, so that it finds the lib, I used RPATH - not sure if that's correct?
<didrocks> sil2100: sensors plugin are using qtubuntu-sensors?
<didrocks> or they are part of the same package?
<sil2100> didrocks: part of the same package
<sil2100> didrocks: qtubuntu-sensors installs both the lib and the plugin
<sil2100> didrocks: and the plugin uses the lib
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so that sounds good to me, but I would like to build the package to ensure :)
<didrocks> sil2100: /usr/include/ubuntu-1/application/sensors/accelerometer.h:22:27: fatal error: ubuntu/status.h: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<didrocks>  #include <ubuntu/status.h>
<didrocks> and I cant' before of include ubuntu/ instead of ubuntu-1?
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, this is a problem with the platform-api I had
<didrocks> (should this be versioned btw?
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> ah?
<sil2100> didrocks: since hm, my platform-api packages install headers to ubuntu-1, while even the inners of platform-api headers reference ubuntu/ instead ;/
<sil2100> I have to poke upstream about that
<didrocks> sil2100: we should get that cleaned I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: yes please :)
<sil2100> Since something is clearly br0ken
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, on principle, I +1
<didrocks> but I want to build the package first :)
<mlankhorst> kgunn: pong, but I'm gone soon and might not be tback till monday
<kgunn> mlankhorst: robotfuel had logged a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/xmir/+bug/1201565, could you possibly help suggest to just get the info that RAOF would like...need a x expert:)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201565 in XMir "unity doesn't run in xmir session " [Critical,Triaged]
<kgunn> we got the /var/logs/ & glxinfo....
<mlankhorst> monday
<kgunn> anything else you can think
<mlankhorst> and just assign it to me for now so I won't forget
<kgunn> ok....we'll try to make progress in the meantime
<kgunn> mlankhorst: any suggestions....we can do the digging
<kenvandine> has anyone looked at the packaging changes that blocked publishing of the SDK stack?
<kenvandine> didrocks, sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> kenvandine: stopp!
<mlankhorst> oh fun race conditions..
<sil2100> kenvandine: no publishing for now
<kenvandine> that's what i was wondering :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: we did not publish anything because SDK caused a small regression that broke gallery-app's AP test
<mlankhorst> kgunn: well if it's a race condition I can't give any help without trying to reproduce it locally here..
<kenvandine> ok, it's holding back media and friends
<sil2100> kenvandine: so I'm holding it before Florian and his team fix it
<kenvandine> but i think it's ok to publish those without sdk
<sil2100> kenvandine: I know, it's in the works probably now
<kgunn> mlankhorst: thanks
<sil2100> I guess...
<sil2100> Those don't use SDK, so indeed
<kenvandine> friends-app does
<sil2100> I meant, the new SDK ;p
 * mlankhorst gone
<kenvandine> but i need that published to fix a bug introduced by the SDK
<kenvandine> yeah ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe poke seb128 and didrocks about packaging changes and publish :)
<sil2100> I tried to halt until all was known what's up and such
<sil2100> didrocks: ^?
<sil2100> didrocks: you think we should hold those stacks down?
<didrocks> sil2100: we completely should
<didrocks> sil2100: kenvandine doesn't need us to review, he has upload rights :p
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> ;)
<kenvandine> i don't see anything in the sdk stack that would cause a problem with the current pending changes in the friends stack
<kenvandine> it should be safe
<kenvandine> i'm less confident with the media stack
<kenvandine> i'll force publishing friends so we get the fix for the header issue
<Laney> seb128: I'm thinking I might start looking at Time & Date, OK?
<Laney> OK, let me know - I'll be back later/tomorrow
<Laney> o/
<didrocks> see you Laney
<didrocks> FINALLY: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+build/4802060
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, deadline is nearing, and I'm currently blocked on the platform-api issue to have the task cleared, oh noes!
<sil2100> ;(
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you have other tasks like the cleaning new, and unity-mir, so not stuck ;)
<sil2100> I will be beheaded!
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> I know, but I said it's a DEADline
<didrocks> as long as you work on something else, no worry :)
<sil2100> Let's gently move it to tomorrow, without anyone noticint!
<sil2100> *noticing
<didrocks> yep
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> Laney, date&time: fine with me, check with larsu though, I think it's one of those that should re-use the menumodel from the indicator (though I'm not sure to understand how that works exactly/we still don't have example)
<seb128> Laney, doing the UI in qml is simple enough that I'm not sure the model stuff is a win for the UI, it would be good to be able to trigger the actions this way tough
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-18
<jbicha> pitti: I think bug 1202054 is invalid but do you want to handle it?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202054 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "PostgreSQL Being Listed on Login Screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202054
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: looking
<pitti> jbicha: indeed, closed with a comment
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, hey ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I guess we have good reasons to not have gnome-terminal 3.8? :)
<seb128> didrocks, try asking Laney or jbicha, the new version migrates to gsettings and had some issues IIRC but I didn't look at it, they did
<didrocks> seb128: mind if I backport the fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685507?
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 685507 in general "Tabbed windows resize themselves when unfocused" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<didrocks> seb128: this is really getting on my nerves everyday :p
<seb128> didrocks, you are welcome to fix desktop bugs ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> seb128: you never use tabs in gnome-terminal, I assume?
<seb128> I do, but I use the default geometry (if that makes a difference)
<didrocks> hum, vcs is at 3.8.4 :/
<didrocks> ah, you don't resize it
<seb128> somebody started the update but probably didn't end uploading for a reason
<seb128> no I don't
<seb128> the default size is good enough for
<didrocks> ok, that's why you don't see that :p
<seb128> what I'm doing
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> I think I'll just apt-get source && upload
<seb128> that's the way to go when the vcs has ongoing work
<seb128> we should stage those in a update vcs rather than in trunk
<seb128> but most of the time when we start an update we just do it so we got used to abuse trunk...
<didrocks> right, and only merge once ready to be uploaded
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<Laney> how are we all?
<seb128> quite good! you?
<Laney> gnome-terminal was just waiting for a resolution on the vte.sh issue from my side
<Laney> yeah, good!
<Laney> ooh, something weird is happening on my desktop
<seb128> weird like?
<Laney> I have the default background at the unity greeter
<Laney> then log in, corruption under the launcher when it hides
<Laney> then the session crashes and I get kicked back to lightdm
<seb128> urg
<seb128> we didn't changed a lot recently on the desktop that I can remember
<Laney> I could have broken stuff when I was playing with gnome-session yesterday for that bug
<seb128> yea, that would make sense
<seb128> don't blame the archive when you can blame the user ;-)
 * Laney tinkers
<Laney> had a load of unconfigured packages
<seb128> that's usually not a good thing as well
<Laney> wee, much better
<seb128> what is the inconsistent state of the packaging system then?
<Laney> systemd wasn't configured
<seb128> what happened to your update?
<Laney> not sure
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm slowly unblocking stacks, but this will take a while since I need to get some branches landed ;)
<Laney> oh, wait, I remember
<Laney> yesterday hud-tools and something else had a file conflict
<Laney> I bet that broke it
<sil2100> Laney: yes, hud-tools and phablet-tools
<Laney> sil2100: did it get fixed?
<sil2100> I remember Trevinho poking around for that, not sure if in the end he resolved that conflict ;/
<Laney> I pinged sergiusns (however do you spell that?) but he didn't say anything in response
<sil2100> Trevinho: would know more
<sil2100> Although not sure why he was the one working on that :D
<didrocks> sil2100: no worry
<didrocks> sil2100: don't touch the platform stack
<didrocks> sil2100: it's a bug in dailies to list powerpc, I've just reproduce it locally
<didrocks> need to understand and fix that
<didrocks> sil2100: please do sdk and media stack in priority
<didrocks> to get this fix landed
<sil2100> Aye
<Laney> sil2100: looks like it was indeed fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-tools/exclude-tests/+merge/175328
<Laney> cyphermox_: YOU HERO
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. indicator stack has a failure treshold of 1? Or not?
<Laney> also if you want to fix the same thing in hud tools? :-)
<sil2100> Laney: yay \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it's 2, with 1 regression, you don't remember where to look at?
<sil2100> Laney: those tests that are installed... those are unit tests, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: don't remember... since 2 test failures caused it to fail, but I have been wondering if 1 failure is ok
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, the treshold is 4 with 2% of regressions
<didrocks> sil2100: /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/history/head/indicators.autopilotrc
<didrocks> on mangers
<didrocks> magners*
<Laney> sil2100: yeah, think so
<didrocks> sil2100: see ratio | ptotal: +0.000 | pskip: +0.000 | pfailures: +0.048 | regressions: +0.048
<Laney> I think it was just an accident to have them installed
<didrocks> I know jibel is cryptic sometimes :p
<didrocks> sil2100: 4.8% of regressions
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks for reminding!
<sil2100> Laney: I'll try fixing that for hud-tools in a moment
<Laney> cool beans
<Laney> mlankhorst: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/video/2013/jul/17/man-v-bike-video
<Laney> (no, no image build failures today :P)
<tvoss_> pitti, ping
<pitti> tvoss_: hello
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, it was again a .copy() missing, pushing the fix and relaunching platform stack :)
<sil2100> \o/ :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems that sdk stack failed
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, because of the gallery-app problem
<sil2100> didrocks: wait for the fix to land
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, the fix is in gallery-app as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: I have it under control ;)
<didrocks> ok, I'll let you then :p
<sil2100> didrocks: it's only in gallery-app, siiiince - it's not a BUG, it's a change in the toolkit ;p
<didrocks> hum, ok… ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm leaving you all the stacks now, just ping me if you need me
<sil2100> didrocks: are we still having so few powerpc builders ;/ ?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, apparently the 3rd one will be racked today in London
<didrocks> but yeah, this is delaying to get the fix into distro
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's only blocking us, feel free to skip them
<didrocks> sil2100: then, for proposed -> released, we can ask cjwatson to free the constraint
<Laney> bah
<Laney> I wonder if indicator-datetime could set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity itself for launching the g-c-c panel
<Laney> since that has OnlyShowIn=Unity that kind of makes sense
<Laney> larsu: ^?
<seb128> Laney, what about fixing that race instead?
<Laney> it's not just about the race
<Laney> although it would stop that being a problem too
<seb128> we are going to have the same issue with other indicators
<seb128> I had a gnome-shell locking gnome-screensaver lock screen this week
<Laney> you also get this if you use -applet for example
<seb128> I guess that's because indicator-session spawned it with the wrong env
<larsu> Laney: that sounds ... ugly
<larsu> what's the race?
<Laney> upstart user sessions starting u-p-s too early
<larsu> too early for what?
<Laney> for the env var to be set
<Laney> but anyway, fixing that would still leave it borked in non-unity sessions
<larsu> wait, shouldn't upstart set the right environment when spawning stuff?
<Laney> gnome-session sets it iirc
<larsu> right, I thought upstart user session was supposed to replace large parts of gnome-session (but then I haven't really looked into this whole püroblem much)
<Laney> Hmm, don't know how much of it people want to replace
<Laney> I suppose it'd be better to launch the upstream datetime panel in non-unity situations wouldn't it?
<Laney> (woo, my fan just got delivered)
<larsu> yeah, and I think that's what we already do
<Laney> not quite
<Laney> it's protected by #ifdef HAVE_CCPANEL
<Laney> otherwise unconditional
<Laney> larsu: Also, relatedly - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Phone - we were wondering if that reuses the menumodel from the indicator?
<larsu> Laney: it doesn't right now, but it could if that makes things easier
<larsu> not sure what charles' plan is there
<Laney> larsu: No, not really - I was just going to look at implementing that one
<Laney> the spreadsheet says timedated for that information - is that true?
<larsu> Laney: yes. But please talk to charles before starting on it
<Laney> sure
<czajkowski> random question I know, but does anyone use dropbox and running saucy ?  I do use U1 before people ask but work need dropbox account. however under saucy every time you click the folder dropbox to open it crashes and closes.
<czajkowski> hmm in order for apport to send it I need to upgrade
<czajkowski> gir1.2-glib-2.0, libgirepository-1.0-1
<sil2100> Laney: maybe you have a moment for https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/hud/hud-tools_fix_tests/+merge/175475 ? ;)
<seb128> czajkowski, I saw a launchpad bug which seems like a nautilus/dropbox segfault yes
<seb128> czajkowski, not sure we can debug it though, dropbox is closed source
<czajkowski> feck :/
<czajkowski> queue more whinging about me not using a mac on my tea
<czajkowski> *team
<czajkowski> shall just use the web
<czajkowski> thanks seb128
<seb128> czajkowski, it's rather you not using u1 :p
<czajkowski> no I do use U1, but all the team shares stuff via dropbox :( I've already sent them invites to U1 :)
<czajkowski> web works :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ideally we would fix that dropbox/nautilus bug
<seb128> not sure if that's the new glib it doesn't like
<seb128> or if that's a bug in dropbox
<seb128> the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1193522
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1193522 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_action_get_name()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> sil2100: yep, looks good but I can't approve such things
<seb128> ok, need to run for a bit
<seb128> bbl
<darkxst> seb128, czajkowski, dropbox plugin needs to be rebuilt against new gtk to fix that crash
<Laney> ?!
<czajkowski> Laney: you ok?
<darkxst> In some ways it would be nice to have the dropbox plugins in the archives, similar issues seem to happen every time gtk is updated!
<sil2100> Nooo, LP is dooown
<sil2100> Oh, ok, up
<sil2100> didrocks: since you enabled unity-action-api for daily-release, do you know what's the status with unity-action-api-nohud? Is it supposed to be daily-released?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it's just a different branch, maybe just check with wellark?
<sil2100> Will do, so I'll leave it as it is for now
<sil2100> larsu: hi! Maybe you have a moment to review and approve a hud-related merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/hud/hud-tools_fix_tests/+merge/175475
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<Laney> ctrl r -> power completed to "sudo poweroff" instead of "system-settings power"
<Laney> DOH
<sil2100> didrocks: I have been also thinking about daily-releasing webaccounts-browser-extension - it's lacking any integration tests right now, but there are unit tests
<sil2100> didrocks: it's already in distro, and I don't know if there are any plans for integration testing
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe check with ken about that one?
<sil2100> didrocks: should I wait for upstream ?
<didrocks> he should know more :)
<didrocks> sil2100: for dailies, everything's under control? the media fix is released?
<didrocks> sil2100: not with us? it seems the media stack is ready for 1h+ and it's our first priority so that they can respin the iso :/
<didrocks> sil2100: it's in manual publishing because of sdk in particular
<larsu> sil2100: approved :)
 * didrocks reruns sdk stack with latest gallery_app
<sil2100> didrocks: huuush!
<sil2100> didrocks: we've been blocked by check jobs ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: since unity was hogging autopilot
<sil2100> But now it got unblocked
<didrocks> sil2100: did that block platform and media publishing?
<didrocks> (they finished 2h and 6h30 ago)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, since media check job was waiting for a run ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: I couldn't publish without AP results, right?
<didrocks> hum, jenkins is showing wrong dates then?
<didrocks> 6 h 48 mn last success
<didrocks> maybe it's showing "starting date"
 * didrocks looks at the publish job
<sil2100> hm
<didrocks> ok, finished 40 minutes ago
<sil2100> Anyway, I do all the stacks now that it's all moving
<didrocks> sil2100: great! keep me posted
<didrocks> sil2100: well, apart from mir*, as you can see, I'm still testing…
<sil2100> didrocks: you re-ran SDK with check-whole-ppa? Did you make sure that the new gallery-app was built already? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: just a little bit too early, it seems it was built but wasn't published (despite what launchpad told), I rerun it :p
<sil2100> didrocks: since Apps was blocked on Friends, and Friends was blocked on unity autopilot ;p
<sil2100> ACK :)
<sil2100> didrocks: you free for some packaging ACKs?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, I'm waiting for u-s-c to be published
<sil2100> didrocks: platform stack: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.13+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1.diff and http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu_0.52+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: besides stylistic issues, it's ok to me
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 for me as well
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, mirslaves don't seem to run fine, I wonder if the machines are not dead with the previous unity run
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, same on ati
<didrocks> I think it's not that, something doesn't start then…
<sil2100> hmm, I think jibel needs to help out here ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: let me kill those
<didrocks> sil2100: otto support killing :)
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/99/artifact/packaging_changes_friends_0.2.0+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1.diff <- friends!
<didrocks> sil2100: just want to unblock for sdk/apps running
<didrocks> sil2100: ack for friends :)
<didrocks> sil2100: for indicators, maybe bump the regression triggers?
<didrocks> sil2100: seeing how the stack is dealing anyway…
<sil2100> hmm ;/ I think that might be a good idea, since the second run has even more failures
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe I could publish  the stack anyway?
<didrocks> sil2100: that as well
<sil2100> Those clearly seem to be AP issues, not regressions
<sil2100> Then I bump the thresholds a bit
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, for mislaves, it seems to be the stack having issues (maybe the lightdm version?), the other tests are running
<didrocks> sil2100: great, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, I'll fix phone config, as it's missing packages it seems ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: ah ok, and media is ok?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, published - it was waiting on manual publications of other stacks
<sil2100> No packaging issues
<didrocks> great :)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_extra_pkgs_phone/+merge/175534 <- I'll redeploy ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, I got this error when trying to run publish for indicators (without force):
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/117/console
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe they change something in the bzr config? try to redeploy the stack without -S, it should reset the destination as the right one
<didrocks> sil2100: what you need I guess is             cmd = ["bzr", "config", "-d", "lp:{}".format(current_branch.unique_name), "public_branch={}".format(lpb)]
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, I should redeploy or republish the stack again?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, redeploying is setting the right bzr config
<didrocks> sil2100: I bet upstream changed their bzr config without fixing that
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> SDK yay \o/
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> I think apps is almost there
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1.diff <- looks ok to meh!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's in the distro, in universe and delivered by the same stack, fine as well! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. is the archive ready for ubuntu-geoip? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's already in main apparently, maybe it needs to check the packaging diff :)
<didrocks> sil2100: or we can add to one stack and wait to be in manual publication, as you wish
<didrocks> sil2100: run check-mir on it
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's in main, all build-deps should be in main
<didrocks> sil2100: apps passed!
<didrocks> sil2100: is publishing indicators better now?
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, phone seems to have failed because the machine was rebooting
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe after the reboot request, we should add a sleep 60 in the otto job
<didrocks> jibel: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: checking apps!
 * didrocks cancels ati as we'll need to reload for intel anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: eh, I blew it and re-ran the indicators stack instead of just the publish job ;p No problem though!
<sil2100> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_share-app_0.12~+13.10.20130718-0ubuntu1.diff <- ACK?
<sil2100> Looks like a valid fix for autopilot package
<didrocks> sil2100: did you stop the indicators check?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe no need to rerun once again autopilot, or as you wish :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeap, for binNMUing
<sil2100> didrocks: I cancelled it ;p
<didrocks> oh, it's my fix
<didrocks> even more valid then :p
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't cancel the autopilot-saucy-daily-release though
<didrocks> and it started :p
<sil2100> didrocks: right, will do that now - btw. is it safe?
<sil2100> To cancel the autopilot job?
<didrocks> sil2100: should be yeah, jibel worked on that
<jibel> didrocks, which job, there is already a 30s wait before rebooting
<didrocks> jibel: let me get it, once sec
<sil2100> didrocks: indicators published! \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: great, was that config issue then :)
<didrocks> jibel: that one: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/496/label=autopilot-intel/console
<sil2100> didrocks: the webapps stack still has some problems though, will have to look into what's up
<sil2100> robru probably knows more about that
<sil2100> didrocks: but I guess the most important stacks are handled now
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm rerunning phone right now
<sil2100> didrocks: wait!
<sil2100> Why?
<sil2100> It passed!
<didrocks> sil2100: it *just* passed :p
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> 18s ago
<didrocks> 19
<didrocks> 20
<didrocks>  :)
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds like you can manually publish it :)
<sil2100> It said 2 min here ;p Or something!
<didrocks> not for publish
<sil2100> Puuublissheeed
<didrocks> sil2100: basically, we need to look at the jobs timestamp
<didrocks> (and the one which failed/starts)
<didrocks> the time is the time the job was started
<didrocks> so head was started 3 minutes ago now
<didrocks> and we went to publish 1 min ago
<didrocks> (and right, it's confusing :p)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll continue to fight on the mir side while you finish the cleanups and so on :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope xnox can help you with the header thing as he promised :)
<sil2100> didrocks: right! Ok :) Good luck!
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> I'll be going to lunch soon though, but good to have the good stacks all ok
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah ;)
<jibel> sil2100, FTR http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/496/label=autopilot-intel/console is bad luck, jenkins successfully scheduled a job, during the few seconds available before the machine reboots after its daily upgrade.
<jibel> sil2100, I'll add a quiet period to guard against that
<seb128> Laney, do you work on the phone settings? (just reading appdevel backlog)
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> ok
<Laney> Tried to ping you but you were offline
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> Laney, please update the blueprint ;-)
<Laney> Next question will be where to get the dial pad / contact chooser from
<seb128> Laney, and thanks for working on it!
<Laney> sure
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I was just about to ask about that
<seb128> did you try talking to whoever is doing lp:phone-app about that?
<Laney> not yet
<seb128> is the dialpad the same there?
<seb128> we need at least one in system-settings to share between bluetooth and phone (and maybe others)
<Laney> it's not the same as the design
<Laney> but in principle, if you can replace the dial button with set and cancel, would probably be alright
<Laney> depends how reusable it is of course
<Laney> bp-ed
 * Laney lunches
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<seb128> Laney, btw do you plan to work on backends or just UI for those? we should perhaps put a warning in the UI for things that don't actually work
<seb128> Laney, some people on #ubuntu-touch got confused by the carrier name being wrong yesterday, which made me think that we don't want to mislead users thinking they deactivated e.g 3g when they didn't
<Laney> seb128: well, where we have backends to use...
<seb128> Laney, I think you might be able to get the carrier through qtsystems...
<Laney> I don't know how I'm supposed to check it works
<seb128> but I don't have a phone with active sim to try
<seb128> we need kenvandine to help there ;-)
<kenvandine> sure :)
<kenvandine> Laney, got any code for me to test?
<seb128> NetworkInfo->networkName seems it might do what we want
<seb128> kenvandine, wait, I will try to cook a small example
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> Qt or QML?
<seb128> qml
<Laney> do you have a qtsystems api reference?
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm trying to guess from the source/.h :/
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887585/
<seb128> but no clue what I'm doing :p
<Laney> sad
<seb128> 0 is the device number
<Laney> there doesn't even appear to be an api reference online anywhere
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> woorks
<kenvandine> works
<seb128> carrier name included? ;-)
<kenvandine> tech: 3
<kenvandine> gsm on: 6
<kenvandine> name T-Mobile
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> nice
 * seb128 files mp for carrier name
<seb128> Laney, if that's ok with you?
<Laney> what are those numbers?
<Laney> sure
<kenvandine> is there an enum or something that explains those numbers?
<Laney> I think it's probably sensible for certain things to be left to those who have appropriate devices
<kenvandine> annoying... qtcreator doesn't have any completion for the system info api
<Laney> in terms of getting things done efficiently
<kenvandine> indeed
<Laney> hmm, there's a doc/ in qtsystems orig tarball
<seb128> not sure, I'm looking at src/systeminfo/linux/qnetworkinfo_linux.cpp
<seb128> .h as well
<Laney> such weird source package names
<kenvandine> http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/library/html/qtmobility/qml-networkinfo.html
<kenvandine> looks like 6 is "Home Network"
<kenvandine> those aren't current docs
<kenvandine> but probably similar
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qml-qtsysteminfo1-networkinfo/
<kenvandine> 5.0 docs
<Laney> nice
<seb128> great
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: I'm going to send the mp after the meeting that start in 4 minutes
<seb128> I hope the hangout is not going to break my laptop again :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<Laney> use your phone
<Laney> they're totally the best hangout clients
<kenvandine> anything else device specific that i should work on?
<seb128> Dell sent a tech today to change some parts in the laptop
<seb128> I sort of want to test if that did it
<seb128> kenvandine, the panel is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-cellular.png
<Laney> "all of that stuff"
<seb128> I will just send the carrier stuff since I've it done
<seb128> if you want to pick on the other ones feel free
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have a branch already that has the UI?
<kenvandine> or starting from scratch?
<Laney> trunk!
<seb128> kenvandine, trunk
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> cool!
<seb128> even the daily
<Laney> doesn't look like qtsystems lets us do everything though
<Laney> I guess it's read only
<kenvandine> the switches won't use this API
<kenvandine> those should use the network indicator stuff
<kenvandine> right?
<Laney> yeah, I guess that'll provide that
<Laney> don't know how to do the "Manually" bit
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> i guess that will be a cyphermox_ thing :)
<kenvandine> cyphermox_, i assume the carrier choice stuff will use network manager?
<seb128> ok, meeting tim
<seb128> e
 * seb128 starts hangout
<seb128> let's see if Laney has sound this week
<seb128> cyphermox_, want to join the settings call?
<seb128> larsu, we just lost you
<seb128> when you froze
<seb128> yeah, laptop handled then hangout fine this week!
<Laney> woot
<Laney> firefox?
<Laney> phwoar, my phone is hot not
<Laney> now
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I have tested the new Saucy X from x-staging PPA.
<seb128> Laney, no, chromium, I didn't dare trying firefox
<seb128> that was having issues on its own without the laptop ones
<Laney> heh
<Laney> huge MP is huge
<seb128> which one?
 * seb128 has a stack of small mp coming
<Laney> language UI
<seb128> oh
<seb128> reminds me that I should have another look to ev's one
<seb128> or if somebody wants to ack it feel free
<Laney> "using GSettings to store the settings that we're setting"
 * Laney rewords that sentence
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you around?
<sil2100> kenvandine: would you mind if I enable webaccounts-browser-extension for daily release? It has no integration tests, but mardy said it would be hard to create such
<kenvandine> syre
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> \o/
<Laney> seb128: did you mean to advise Ev to keep a plugins/diagnostics/ directory?
<seb128> Laney, no, I didn't think about the directory structure when I reviewed, just about the icons
<seb128> Laney, ideally it should move under plugins/privacy ... as a subdir there might make sense
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I'll review the content and fix that if it's ok otherwise
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, so did you say that you were emailing -phone about the settings stuff or should I?
 * seb128 got confused
<Laney> I emailed /you/ with a draft!
<seb128> ah
 * seb128 checks email
<seb128> Laney, looks good to me, not sure if we want to mention ringtone ... but I can reply with that
<seb128> stuff like flight mode or rotation lock don't seem to have a "natural owner"
<Laney> yep
<seb128> where ringtone can be seen as a phone-app setting
<Laney> sent
<seb128> great
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/daily_release_stuff/+merge/175603 <- ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: with this there will be only one daily_release: False that's not documentated
<sil2100> didrocks: since Wellark seems AFK
<didrocks> sil2100: everything is already in distro?
<didrocks> no need for prenewing?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, indicator-location needs preNEWing (almost forgot!), but  webaccounts-browser-extension packages are in distro already
<sil2100> didrocks: I discussed with Ted and kenvandine and we decided to release it as it is - it doesn't have sufficient integration tests, but it's not used anywhere yet and still waiting for its 'prime time'
<sil2100> didrocks: so it's safe as it is now
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, need to preNEWing, don't have the time right now TBH ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: start on unity-mir meanwhile maybe?
<sil2100> didrocks: no problem, the branch can wait ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: what branches are those for unity-mir ;p?
<didrocks> sil2100: racarr is upstream
<sil2100> unity-system-compositor?
<didrocks> sil2100: no no, unity-mir
<sil2100> Ok, I'll poke Robert about it then ;)
<sil2100> (I don't want to disturb)
<mhr3> seb128, found a screen recorder that works in s?
<seb128> mhr3, I didn't try again is grecordmydesktop still broken?
<ricotz> mhr3, kazam ;)
<mhr3> seb128, ricotz, neither works for me
<ricotz> mhr3, then maybe plain avconv
<seb128> Laney, you said you were reviewing ev's work and the language panel right?
<Laney> yes / no :P
<seb128> Laney, let me know if you want me to have a look
<seb128> ok, I'm going to review the language one then
<Laney> sure
<Laney> don't hesistate to get a second review if you want one
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> my guess is that I'm going to find at least nitpicks so we can get another reviewer for the second iteration ;-)
<seb128> (same as with ev's one)
<seb128> time for some exercice, bbl
<Laney> ok, I'm off
<Laney> Tomorrow I'll poke about there being a dialer widget and look at starting a gsettings-touch-schemas package or so, then make some settings persist
<Laney> \o
<sil2100> o/
<mterry> desrt, heyo!  I remember some talk about an accountsservice patch to allow arbitrary key/value settings.  Did that ever progress?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, quick question!
<sil2100> didrocks: when and how are the *.ignore files cleaned up?
<sil2100> didrocks: those that get created by cu2d-skip
<didrocks> sil2100: everyday or everytime you rebuild a full stack
<didrocks> (without specifying packages)
<desrt> mterry: ya.  it's landed upstream and in the distro already
<didrocks> sil2100: it's mv <dir> <dir>.bak
<desrt> mterry: see the 'org.mydm.*' files in http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/tree/doc for an example of how to use it
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, so the whole stack directories are moved, yes?
<mterry> desrt, oh swell.  changelog didn't call it out, and I didn't look deeper
<mterry> desrt, thanks!
<desrt> mterry: what are you adding?
<mterry> desrt, nothing yet.  I *might* add a key related to the demo of edge hints on first-boot
<mterry> (for the phone)
<desrt> mterry: it's our intention that our current patches for various things like wallpaper, message-count, etc. be migrated over to this interface eventually
<desrt> if you're mucking around in that area, .... ;)
<mterry> desrt, true
<desrt> would be nice to nuke some accountservice patches
<mterry> desrt, though the beauty of this is that my new keys don't need to bother the accountsservice package  :)
<desrt> precisely
<desrt> but we still have some old patches there for things before we had this interface
<mterry> Yeah I know
<desrt> would be nice to lose those
<mterry> If I'm feeling fancy, I'll look at 'em
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> (you're always feeling fancy, so this is a high chance)
<mpt> larsu, hey, remember when Super+M used to open the messaging menu? If that code still exists, then bug 558581 is related to bug 1201679.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 558581 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Indicator-applet forcibly overrides Super+m key combo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558581
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201679 in unity (Ubuntu) "ibus' Super+Space shortcut (usually) doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201679
<larsu> mpt: super+m opens the dash for me...
<larsu> oh, music lens I guess
<larsu> I'm not aware that super+m ever openend the messaging menu
<mpt> larsu, exactly. The Dash is trumping the messaging menu in the same way as it's trumping IBus.
<mpt> But maybe we should just drop Super+M for the messaging menu.
<larsu> mpt: right now the messaging menu doesn't listen to that combo, so I guess it's already dropped :)
<larsu> maybe _because_ people wanted it for the dash?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> chrisccoulson, Laney: wth with your country: http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/136132.png
<seb128> safari > i.e > chrome > firefox
<chrisccoulson> what can i say, we've got more money than sense here in the UK ;)
<seb128> (that's from http://www.atinternet.fr/en/documents/google-chrome-on-the-verge-of-becoming-leader-in-europe/)
<davmor2> seb128: you got to understand the ignorance of the masses in the UK,  if it's shiny it good, the shiniest products are always the best, and the best shinies are mad be apple, and why install a browser when there is one right there ;)
<attente> mlankhorst, hey
<larsu> hm, why do we have gnutls at 3.0.11+really2.12.23-1ubuntu2 ?
 * larsu can't compile gnome-settings-daemon master
<larsu> (which needs >= 3.0)
<mdeslaur> larsu: because of licensing issues. gnutls 3.x is in the "gnutls28" package
<larsu> mdeslaur: in saucy? I don't seem to have it.
<mdeslaur> larsu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnutls28
<mdeslaur> larsu: problem is, gnome-settings-daemon is in main, and gnutls28 is in universe
<larsu> mdeslaur: hm. Can I just force-install the deb?
<mdeslaur> larsu: it can be installed in parallel I believe. now you've got me curious, what uses gnutls in gnome-settings-daemon?
<seb128> larsu, sudo apt-get install libgnutls28-dev?
<larsu> mdeslaur: I have no idea, configure fails :)
<larsu> seb128: ah, of course!
<mdeslaur> perhaps I'm blind...I don't see anything in there related to gnutls...
 * mdeslaur looks some more
<larsu> mdeslaur: oops, it was glib-networing, my bad (me is jhbuilding too much tonight)
<larsu> seb128, mdeslaur: works now, thanks for your help!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> larsu, interesting info though, it means we are going to hit issues with the next update
<larsu> :)
<mdeslaur> they can't even legally link glib-networking, which is GPL 2 to gnutls 3.x which is LGPL3
<mdeslaur> oh, maybe it's gpl2+
<mdeslaur> anyway
 * mdeslaur goes away
<jbicha> larsu: I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=704503 for you :)
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 704503 in network "Reconsider glib-networking dependency on gnutls 3.0" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-19
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey larsu!
<jibel> Hello didrocks
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<sil2100> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> sil2100: on unity tests failing, do we have a bug for it?
<didrocks> sil2100: also, can we have a status on daily ASAP? gema wants a list of bugs we need to get fixed
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, on it right now, just give me a few minutes
<sil2100> The phone stack is driving me crazy!
<sil2100> Every day there's a package missing ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_extra_packages/+merge/175749 <- I'll redeploy in the meantime
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks sil2100
<didrocks> sil2100: yep! approved :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we should automatically greenlight the binary packages from the stacks we depends on
<didrocks> sil2100: patch welcome if I don't have the time for that ;)
<didrocks> seb128: hey!
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy friday ;-)
<didrocks> bonjour Laney!
<Laney> how goes?
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday!
<sil2100> didrocks: would make sense ;)
<seb128> Laney, going good, it's friday, weather is nice ... and quite some fun settings hacking planned for the day :p
<seb128> Laney, you?
<Laney> yeah, same ;-)
<Laney> although with patch piloting this afternoon
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: just as a fyi, I published the settings stack, it was in manual mode because we added a depends on qtmultimedia to play sound
<seb128> Laney, seems like a good way to finish the week ;-) I might look at uploading the new ibus today as well
<Laney> cool
<didrocks> seb128: great
<didrocks> seb128: lillypilly has screwed launchpadlib cache
<didrocks> FYI
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> waiting for the cleaning to appear
<didrocks> but don't be surprise if you don't see the publication ASAP
<didrocks> ogra_: FYI ^
<seb128> ok
 * didrocks receives an email every 15 minutes about it :p
<Laney> can't you remove it?
<sil2100> seb128: cool!
<didrocks> Laney: I should be, but TBH, it's non stop since 7am here
<Laney> :(
<sil2100> didrocks: about the unity stack issue... should I fill in a bug for that so that they bump the upstream version in nux and dependencies in unity, or should we screw the ABI break and rebuild the stack to get everything working automatically?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, ABI should be dealt to people not half-upgrading
<didrocks> sil2100: so bug for it please
<didrocks> sil2100: and the other one for the tests not passing
<sil2100> Ok!
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, the unity8 stack is in manual publishing mode
<didrocks> sil2100: please never publish it
<sil2100> Oh
<didrocks> seb128: as well, if you get to this ^
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, noted
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, I poke you about some ACKS
<sil2100> didrocks: platform - http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.2+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff , this is the header fixing change
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: HUD: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/HUD/job/cu2d-hud-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libhud-qt_0.1.0+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff , cleanup!
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect, +1 ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: SDK, well, this change is so risky that I guess I won't have anything against it if you don't ACK :( http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/SDK/job/cu2d-sdk-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-html5-theme_0.1+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we should avoid acking that :p
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: phone: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.0+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff upstart stuff
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, and the tests runs, so should be good, +1
<sil2100> didrocks: media has some cosmetic fixes too, and a removal of a package: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.0+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff and http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake_0.1.10+13.10.2013
<sil2100> didrocks: I made both changes, so I know what's up ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: same for apps stack, the same batch of changes: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake_0.1.10+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff
 * sil2100 needs to gain more experience so that he can get upload rights himself
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, the fake-tests package
<didrocks> we don't install it, right?
<didrocks> (on the stack)
<didrocks> I think we would already had the failure anyway :)
<didrocks> sil2100: the conflicts/breaks are not needed
<sil2100> didrocks: we don't install it ;)
<didrocks> as it doesn't really conflicts or breaks I guess ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind cleaning that on a MP?
<sil2100> didrocks: kenvandine said I should add that to make sure it gets uninstalled ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: well, one is enough in that case
<didrocks> no need for the 2
<sil2100> So like, breaks maybe?
<didrocks> conflicts: would make sense
<didrocks> sil2100: breaks won't unconfigure it
<didrocks> and it's supposed to be transient
<didrocks> conflicts is more permanent
<didrocks> sil2100: but it doesn't hurt on the current state, so +1
<sil2100> conflicts >> breaks
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry yesteday, was trapped in hangouts/discussions/mir-madness (and still am)
<didrocks> sil2100: you had a question I didn't answer IIRC?
<sil2100> didrocks: no problem, I think everything got resolved, I might get back to some of the issues later
<sil2100> So I'll just repoke you ;)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: so just ping me with the bug list we need to get fixed ASAP
<didrocks> including unity tests not running and still which makes us not daily releasing
<didrocks> hum, it's not a busted cache for launchpadlib
 * ogra_ yawns
<ogra_> didrocks, how can i help ?
<seb128> ogra_, good morning!
<didrocks> ogra_: I started discussing with cjwatson about it
<didrocks> ogra_: I think I'll just run on my laptop to use my launchpad cred to do the copy
<ogra_> whts wrong with LPlib ?
<ogra_> (not that i know anything about it, just wondering why you think i could help)
<didrocks> ogra_: don't know, it's not the traditional cache issue though
<ogra_> (i mean i ude it at times, but have never looked at the inside)
<ogra_> *use
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, fixed ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: so everything is copying in proposed now
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see that indicator-geoip is yellow?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes yes, will look in a moment, just a reminder: could you preNEW indicator-location in the meantime? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I did it this morning
<didrocks> sil2100: see you MP and the branch I proposed :p
<didrocks> your*
<sil2100> didrocks: aaaaa
<sil2100> Thanks! Looking at those ;)
<didrocks> no worry! but yeah, you can release this now if needed :)
<sil2100> didrocks: tested indicator-location, it's not breaking anything
<didrocks> sil2100: great, please add it to the package list
<didrocks> (and eventual recommends/new deps)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed ;)
<sil2100> To the earlier branch of course
<sil2100> didrocks: and there's this of course https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/remove_breaks/+merge/175776
<didrocks> sil2100: approved
<Laney> seb128: here? I made a tarball for gsettings schemas based on gsettings-desktop-schemas. Want to check it out? http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas-0.0.1.tar.xz
<seb128> Laney, I'm not sure, that looks like a werid thing you have there :p
<Laney> DAMN you found my virus
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> shred -u things-to-buy-with-seb128s-credit-card.txt
<Laney> oops, wrong window!
<seb128> heh!
<seb128> Laney, that feels like lot of packaging for a schemas
<Laney> what would you do?
<seb128> that was loud thinking
<seb128> if it works this way it seems less work that trying to simplify
<Laney> it makes them translatable
<seb128> right, there is that as well
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> I don't know about naming / division of schemas and stuff like that
<seb128> I wouldn't bother about splitting them
<seb128> we need to sort the namespace question though
<Laney> com.ubuntu.touch atm
<seb128> yeah, I noticed
<seb128> I'm not sure it makes sense to have "touch" in there
<seb128> since we want to converge anyway
<Laney> I thought it'd avoid any collisions
<didrocks> seb128: Laney: shouldn't that be under dailies? :p
<Laney> it doesn't even exist yet :P
<seb128> didrocks, who said it's not going to be? ;-)
<didrocks> I'm just ensuring it will ;)
<seb128> didrocks, do you prefer a new source or do you see one we could (ab)use for it?
<seb128> ubuntu-themes? (sounds a bit wrong though)
<Laney> Seems easier to me to have a new one
<seb128> ok, let's go for that then
<Laney> don't have to crowbar it into some existing build system
<didrocks> hum, I don't see where we should/could merge that one into
<Laney> only release when there are changes
<Laney> etc
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it's just that it needs a new lp project/source package/NEW review/be added to CI/etc
<didrocks> should that be in the settings stack?
<seb128> but all are small stuff
<seb128> didrocks, I would say in misc
<didrocks> seb128: so settings will dep on misc?
<seb128> those keys should be used by some apps as well
<didrocks> so that if you change a key
<Laney> as long as the system-settings team can review MPs I don't mind
<seb128> didrocks, do we have any "base layer" stack?
<didrocks> seb128: there is platform, but it's more apis
<seb128> didrocks, well, I can see e.g phone-app depending on it
<Laney> I guess it'll be seeded
<Laney> is that what happens with gsettings-desktop-schemas?
<didrocks> seb128: can be misc then
<Laney> or does everything depend on it?
<didrocks> seb128: want to prepare that? ;)
<didrocks> or needing help?
<seb128> didrocks, Laney started on it
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> I haven't done debian packaging yet
<didrocks> Laney: want to prepare that? ;)
<didrocks> or needing help?
<didrocks> (bis repetita)
<Laney> you'll have to help me getting it to your standards ...
<didrocks> Laney: no worry! I think first look at the system-settings source
<didrocks> Laney: and have a launchpad project matching the source package name + a bzr branch ready
<didrocks> then, we can iterate, shouldn't take long
<Laney> LGPL2.1+ OK? per g-d-s which I copied code from
<seb128> Laney, packaging is mostly dh9 with --list-missing in rules
<didrocks> seb128: fail-missing!
<seb128> ups
<Laney> always fail-missing
<seb128> indeed :p
<didrocks> list-missing doesn't exist for me ;)
<didrocks> it's dead to me :p
<seb128> Laney, LGPL2.1+ seems fine to me
<Laney> didrocks: do I have to make a team?
<didrocks> Laney: ~ubuntu-desktop should be a good match, wdyt?
<Laney> doesn't include the whole s-s team
<seb128> just use system-settings?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> we can change owners later if needed
<Laney> I guess it can be changed if necessary
<Laney> say to include core-dev or whatever
<didrocks> ok, time for some exercise :)
<didrocks> sil2100: waiting for your geoip fix and location published to distro :p
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-geoip/merge_missing_changelog/+merge/175818
<sil2100> didrocks: waiting for the diff to generate itself to see if all is ok ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: looking ok, what do you think?
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks said he was going for exercise I think, I review/approved it (and set a commit message for it)
<sil2100> seb128: \o/ Thanks
<sil2100> Ah, commit message
<sil2100> I set one, but I targetted the wrong branch when doing it
<sil2100> And it seems that when resubmitting the branch the commit message is lost always... sorry about that
<seb128> no worry, I got bitten by that in the past as well
<Laney> OK, give lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas and lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettingsify a go
<Laney> I don't know how to fix the binding loop for a bidirectional binding
<seb128> Laney, looking
<Laney> seb128: you can still directly push to fix problems in this period of pre-merger joy ;-)
<Laney> going to lunch, feel free to do that
<seb128> Laney, enjoy lunch
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind relaunching goeip & location to ensure we release them?
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> Laney, lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas looks good to me, small comments: you should have a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf with split = true (I think that's what other stuff do), and I'm not sure what's the point of doing autoreconf stuff on a package with only a schemas
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: ^ you might want to have a look to that vcs as well to see if that seems fit to your standards
<seb128> didrocks, yw
<sil2100> didrocks: will do!
<sil2100> seb128: will look ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: want to have a look so that you get more karma for upload rights?
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! (been preparing lunchy things)
<Laney> seb128: ah yes, I had to give split manually
<Laney> the upstream build system is good for translations and for use without the packaging
<sil2100> didrocks: can I ask you for some ACKs?
<didrocks> sil2100: with great pleasure!
<sil2100> didrocks: teh new additionz! http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-geoip_1.0.2+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff and http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-location_0.0.4+13.10.20130719-0ubuntu1.diff !
<sil2100> (the second one is fun)
<Laney> pushed split = true
<sil2100> Laney: looking as well ;)
<Laney> ty
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope you like the second one :)
<didrocks> it's a special "please remember"
<sil2100> didrocks: it's good, I really like it! I was actually wondering what will be the message for new packages
<didrocks> heh, see! :-)
<didrocks> and there is a test for it, of course ;)
<didrocks> dh9 for ubuntu-geoip
<didrocks> one cdbs less
<didrocks> sorry seb128 :p
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, +1, can you please simplify --fail-missing in another MP?
<sil2100> didrocks: right!
<didrocks> thx!
<didrocks> sil2100: indicator-location NEWed
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! \o/
<didrocks> yw!
<sil2100> didrocks: just in case https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-geoip/simplify_missing/+merge/175841 !
<sil2100> didrocks: and a quickie https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_extra_pkgs_webapps/+merge/175844
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^
<didrocks> I'll let that to ken/robru for checking ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks dude ;)
<sil2100> I checked those packages, webaccounts-chromium-extension pulls them in, but yes, kenvandine should double check ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: PONG
<kenvandine> hang on.. finishing something else
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. where in LP is the config for jenkins cu2d-skip-project-archs jobs being stored?
<sil2100> didrocks: or is it just on jenkins?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just on jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: open it, it's really really trivial :p
<sil2100> didrocks: I saw it, but I wondered if we have it versioned ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: not those few lines ;)
<seb128> attente, hey, I just reviewed your language panel merge request, good work for the most part! I let a few comments/small things to fix on the merge request, let me know if you have any question
<kenvandine> sil2100, why is webaccounts-chromium-extension pulling packages into the webapps check?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ouch! Wrongly pasted!
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's unity-chromium-extension that's pulling it
<attente> seb128, sure, thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, ah
<kenvandine> makes more sense :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you have time for a preNEW?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: I think kenvandine needs ubuntu-download-manager to be preNEWed
<didrocks> (it's in manual publishing mode)
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you merge your config to trunk? so that I can pull on my side on lillypilly
<didrocks> for refreshing the whitelist
<kenvandine> seb128, i was about to ask you for a review :)
<didrocks> lool: FYI ubuntu-download-manager under dailies and about to land ^
<didrocks> lool: kenvandine is working on the other one AFAIK ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/nohud_no_daily/+merge/175860 <- latest freshness
<didrocks> waow
<kenvandine> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/click/+merge/175861
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. do we need to redeploy the no-dailies stacks after such additions?
<didrocks> fginther: can you review it from an upstream merger point of view? ^
<lool> didrocks: Yup; just synced with kenvandine actually; mandel + kenvandine working on the packaging together actually
<didrocks> sil2100: no, that will have no impact
<lool> didrocks: Thanks for the update!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<fginther> kenvandine, does ubuntu-download-manager need to be tested on armhf?
<kenvandine> yes
<sil2100> didrocks: good!
<kenvandine> fginther, we plan to have it in the touch images next week
<fginther> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks
<sil2100> btw. I filled in bug LP: #1203086
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203086 in unity-webapps-qml "All autopilot tests failing for unity-webapps-qml-autopilot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203086
<sil2100> Will mail it to robru so that he doesn't miss it
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a million :)
<sil2100> Maybe to someone from upstream as well
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<sil2100> (filling in bugs as per our discussion with Florian)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: hi! Could you take a look at LP: #1203086 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203086 in unity-webapps-qml "All autopilot tests failing for unity-webapps-qml-autopilot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203086
<didrocks> sil2100: put that on gema's list as well, maybe?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, mmmh yeah
<fginther> kenvandine, reviewed and commented
<seb128> jbicha, hey, do you think ibus 1.5 can be uploaded today without the g-s-d changes?
<kenvandine> fginther, didrocks: pushed that change
<alex-abreu> sil2100, argh ... on it
<jbicha> seb128: yes, I did see that there is a unity autopkgtest for ibus that needs to be rewritten but it didn't stop unity trunk from building
<sil2100> alex-abreu: thank you :)
<seb128> jbicha, oh ok, did you open a bug about that?
<jbicha> not yet but I will
<fginther> kenvandine, approve, can I top approve?
<kenvandine> yes please
<seb128> jbicha, what do we need for ibus, only the new version and rebuild of the input methods/rdepends (including nux) and unity's test updated?
<jbicha> and I wanted to cherrypick my gnome-settings-daemon.gsettings-override change to use Super+Space especially as the new ibus emits a notification that Super+Space is the shortcut to switch input methods
<jbicha> we still haven't figured out bug 1201679 but attente left a comment there
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201679 in unity (Ubuntu) "ibus' Super+Space shortcut (usually) doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201679
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jbicha, it seems like the ibus stuff will be blocked on unity to land with working test
<seb128> so I guess step one is to fix that test
<jbicha> we're not doing another Friday Unity upload are we? ;)
<seb128> no, even if we wanted things are not in shape for that
<attente> jbicha, the ibus you uploaded to the ppa, does it have the disable-input-trigger patch applied?
<seb128> they added a stack of new tests and some are failing
<jbicha> attente: yes
<attente> jbicha, do you think it's better to remove it?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, could you validate that https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/fix-autopilot-tests-depends/+merge/175876 makes it better?
<attente> i always thought with all of this input source switching, we would only really need ibus for the actual IM text entry
<jbicha> attente: I've not tested things without the patch yet; the patch is Unity-specific and GNOME Shell seems to do ok without it
<sil2100> alex-abreu: sure, one moment ;)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, many thx
<jbicha> seb128: so technically unity builds now with ibus 1.5; if we rewrite the test for ibus 1.5 won't the test fail since ibus 1.5 isn't in Ubuntu yet?
<jbicha> also maybe the ibus test isn't ran? I don't see it in the output of my build log: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/dev/+build/4799447
<jbicha> yeah the ibus test isn't listed in tests/CMakeLists.txt
<seb128> jbicha, tests are not run on build, they are run by jenkins before daily landing
<jbicha> attente: do you have experience writing autopkgtests?
<seb128> jbicha, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/
<attente> jbicha, no
<jbicha> I've never worked with autopkgtest either, bug 1203106
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203106 in unity (Ubuntu) "Rewrite ibus test for ibus 1.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203106
<seb128> jbicha, try talking to Trevinho or bregma about it I guess
<seb128> or bschaefer on #ubuntu-unity rather
<bregma> bschaefer is the resident expert on ibus
<bschaefer> seb128, hello
<seb128> bschaefer, hey
<sil2100> didrocks: for the future, for discussion: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/skip_all_projects/+merge/175884
<bschaefer> so ibus needs a rewrite for AP, sounds like fun
<seb128> bschaefer, we are looking at updating ibus to 1.5 in saucy (you maybe read my email on ubuntu-devel on the topic)
<bschaefer> seb128, yup I've read through most of it
 * bregma thinks bschaefer's weekend is shot now
<seb128> bschaefer, which requires some changes in the unity tests it seems (if I get what jbicha said)
<seb128> bregma, haha
<bschaefer> bregma, haha, we shell see
<seb128> bschaefer, bregma: no worry, ibus 1.5 is still in a ppa, so no hurry
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^
<bschaefer> seb128, alright, so I should install the ppa and see whats different
 * bschaefer hopes it isn't to crazy
<didrocks> sil2100: hum
<bschaefer> one thing will be switching the hotkeys around
<didrocks> sil2100: I like the "all" idea
<didrocks> sil2100: not that much we create a "all.ignore" though
<sil2100> alex-abreu: I have the test results!
<alex-abreu> sil2100, tremendous! ... if all clear could you approve the MR?
<seb128> jbicha, don't run away, bschaefer was just replying ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ;) We could do it by modifying the jenkins job
<seb128> bschaefer, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages is the ppa
<bschaefer> seb128, awesome thanks, I can take  a look at it today
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but in that case, we need to have a real script checking components of the stack
<seb128> bschaefer, one issue is that the new stack uses super-space to change layouts and that doesn't seem to work fine with unity
<sil2100> alex-abreu: there is one error, but it's only on one machine, so probably it's just a transient issue
<bschaefer> seb128, sounds like compiz is doing something odd with that event possibly...
<seb128> could be yes
<alex-abreu> sil2100, it is it is ... :)
<bschaefer> seb128, as compiz doesn't grab the super key, as its needed at the bois level...
<didrocks> alex-abreu: well, you need to fix the flacky tests as well ;)
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> not bois, but a hardware shortcut
<alex-abreu> sil2100, is the error log suspicious or can we say that it is transient?
<alex-abreu> didrocks, flacky tests?
<didrocks> alex-abreu: the "transient" issue :p
<sil2100> alex-abreu: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/530/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/unity_webapps_qml.tests.test_injectedOnWebapp/UnityWebappsApiInjectedTestCaseBase/test_getUnityObjectFound/
<alex-abreu> didrocks, the tests are pretty deterministic  ... so no flacky afaik :)
 * Laney gives u-s-s its very own schema
<seb128> Laney, oh, great ;-)
<alex-abreu> sil2100, do you have the logs published in the public qa front end, my vpn connection has issues ?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: one moment!
<Laney> seb128: I'm saving the state in the background panel in there
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/530/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/unity_webapps_qml.tests.test_injectedOnWebapp/UnityWebappsApiInjectedTestCaseBase/test_getUnityObjectFound/
<Laney> started to put it in the system one but then I realised that it doesn't make sense to do that
<Laney> as only u-s-s needs to know that detail
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<seb128> Laney, let me know when it's up for review
<Laney> sure
<Laney> get to figure out enums in gsettings-qt first
<sil2100> didrocks, kenvandine: related to alex-abreu's fixes - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_webapps/+merge/175890
<kenvandine> sil2100, approved
<bschaefer> jbicha, hey, the only tests we have on ibus are in tests/autopilot/test_ibus.py, which is a bit different the unit tests
<sil2100> kenvandine: thank you :)
<bschaefer> which looking at the bug report you've already noticed :)
<jbicha> bschaefer: ok, I don't really know how the tests work
<bschaefer> jbicha, well to run them you'll need: unity-autopilot and from there
<bschaefer> in a unity/tests/autopilot dir, run: "autopilot run unity.tests.test_ibus"
<bschaefer> jbicha, but ill take a look at the new ibus changes, along with moving them over today
<seb128> Laney, enums are easier, basically you setting.schema.choices('key')
<seb128> where setting is the GSettings object
<Laney> I decided to use a bool anyway :-)
<Laney> but thanks
<seb128> ok
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Laney> seb128: Should I create a GSettings object for it in some global file so that it's available automatically?
<Laney> or should each page that wants it just create it itself?
 * Laney does it locally
<seb128> I would let let each panel do it
<seb128> -let
<seb128> different panels are going to access different schemas anyway
<seb128> like the background image is going to be a different schemas than the one having the state
<seb128> so you need 2 GSettings in your panel
<Laney> yep
<Laney> I meant for the system-settings-settings one
<Laney> which quite a few panels might want to use
<seb128> hum
<seb128> do you see a clever way to make it "just work" from a qml?
<seb128> or would you need to create the object in the cpp code
<seb128> like in the item-model etc
<Laney> I thought you could do it in one of the higher up .qml files
<seb128> oh
<Laney> and the name would be avaialble
<Laney> dunno though
<seb128> like PageItem.qml
<seb128> try that
<seb128> if it works let's do that
<seb128> we can always change on way or the other later
<seb128> Laney, your call, I've no strong opinion, we can start by adding it to the panels and move it to a common place later, or the other way around
<Laney> ok, i've put it in background for now
<Laney> will move it next week if needed
<Laney> got to EOD soon so need to get it working:-)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I don't think I'm going to start on more stuff this week, just going to do some pending reviews and clean email
<seb128> shame, there is like a ton of system settings stuff I feel like starting on :p
<seb128> let's hope I'm still that motivated on monday ;-)
<Laney> seb128: will have to finish it later, gtg now
<Laney> didn't get it quite working
<Laney> see you on monday \o
<seb128> Laney, no worry, nobody is going to need it during the W.E
<seb128> Laney, have a good w.e
<seb128> see you on monday!
 * didrocks waves good evening!
<didrocks> and good w.e
<attente> hey seb128, does the sound settings panel work for you?
<attente> seb128, i think the SettingsCheckEntry.qml file is missing
<kenvandine> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/click/+merge/175902
<kenvandine> fginther, can you please work your magic to get jenkins doing CI and autolanding for that?>
<fginther> kenvandine, oh yeah. I forgot about that step ;_(
<seb128> attente, doh, thanks for spotting, seems like I dropped the rename while rebasing
<seb128> attente, should be fixed soon (https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/rename-custom-entry/+merge/175919 that's being merged)
<VitaoDoidao> people, anybody know any alternative for vyzex and battery 3 ? i need to make use of my akai mpd26 on my linux. may anobody help me, please? thx
<chrisccoulson> hmmm,does anyone know, if i subclass QQuickItem::mousePressEvent are the incoming QMouseEvent coordinates in scene or item space?
<czajkowski> bah lost work as laptop never told me it had no battery kept showing it was full, naughty saucy! !
<chrisccoulson> ah, they're coordinates are relative to the item, not the scene
<chrisccoulson> ok, that makes my life easier :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-07-20
<hyperair> what icons does indicator-power use when the battery is charging?
<hyperair> i can't seem to figure out why it's bypassing my theme and digging out a horrible fallback icon.
<jbicha> hyperair: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.13.10/view/head:/src/device.c
<hyperair> jbicha: that's what i was digging through, and still haven't found the correct icon
 * hyperair sighs
<jbicha> cd /usr/share/icons; find -name battery-*charging-symbolic*
<hyperair> this is odd.
<hyperair> i'm using Humanity-Colors-Dark-Red
<jbicha> line 398, there's several fallbacks
<hyperair> i know
<hyperair> if i ste my icon theme to ubuntu-mono-dark, the correct battery icons appear
<hyperair> but if i set it to Humanity-Colors-Dark-Red, the fully-charged icon is wrong.
<hyperair> but index.theme has ubuntu-mono-dark as a dependency
<jbicha> Unity isn't really designed for theming; theme developers have to duplicate what ubuntu-mono* does :(
<hyperair> so icon dependencies don't work, you mean?
<hyperair> that's ridiculous.
<jbicha> some day, bug 903819 will be fixed and ubuntu-mono-dark and -light can be replaced by a single Ubuntu symbolic theme
<hyperair> so much for focusing on customizability.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 903819 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "use symbolic icons" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903819
<jbicha> I think you just have to use the same naming conventions Unity does as I'm not sure all of the indicators do fallback icons right
<hyperair> hm okay
<jbicha> like many indicators use *-panel as a naming convention but if they used *-symbolic it would look a lot nicer with Adwaita and other GNOME themes but I don't think Unity supports true symbolic icons yet
<jbicha> I think indicators are slightly older than gnome-icon-theme-symbolic or at least before it became popular
<hyperair> yeah i recall
<hyperair> aha, i was symlinking things in the wrong size. it was supposed to be 22/, not 24/
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-14
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<Laney> hey hey!
<RAOF> Ho ho!
<Laney> hey RAOF
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning RAOF
<Laney> hey pitti, how's it going?
<Laney> good weekend? ;-)
<pitti> Laney: ah, just a boring and quiet Sunday evening
<pitti> Laney: nah, we went to Dresden to visit some friends, and of course survived the two hours of tension last night
<Laney> yeah me too, the pub was dead
<Laney> :P
<pitti> and then watched the celebrations until 1 am or so
<Laney> ha
<Laney> watched, not participated in?
<pitti> Laney: well, both -- we and some neighbors watched/celebrated, but we also watched TV :)
<pitti> quite fun with 8 people
<Laney> I bet
<Laney> glad it didn't go to penalties
<pitti> not the same as the 500.000 who went to Berlin on the "Fanmeile" of course :)
<pitti> yeah, me too; I hate penalty shooting
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I tried to run otto on my desktop
<Laney> didn't go well
<Laney> (yes, it does warn you)
<Laney> pitti: do you know if I can use otto on a canonistack instance?
<Laney> want to reproduce https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1299/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/AboutTestCase/test_imei_information_is_correct_with_mouse_/
<pitti> Laney: if their QEMU provides an emulated graphics card, it might even work; but I've never heard someone trying
<pitti> (i. e. trying to boot a desktop live system on Canonistack)
<pitti> Laney: but NB that we haven't had desktop images (at least not in /current) since May 22
<pitti> ah, /pending is fine I suppose
<Laney> what does this otto runner use?
<pitti> I don't know the otto runners at all; but I suppose /current
<Laney> nod
<Laney> I thought it was you who set this up
<pitti> that's mostly didrock's/jibel's baby
<Laney> oh well, /me tries this
<Laney> I'm not sure why this might happen /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-PASLyVEStb: Connection refused
<Laney> no joy
<darkxst> Laney, I have seen errors like that at build time due to lacking $HOME, not sure if that applies to autopilot also though
<darkxst> Laney, ^in build time tests that use dbus
<Laney> darkxst: hmm, don't think that's going on here
<Laney> pitti: alternatively, have you ever seen an error like ^^^?
<Laney> it's a system bus started by dbusmock
<alex_abreu> mvo_, ping
<mvo_> alex_abreu: in a meeting right now, but pong
<alex_abreu> mvo_, ok, tell me when you 2 mns
<mvo_> alex_abreu: now
<alex_abreu> mvo_, :) ... about silo 4 ... what manual ack actions are needed?
<mvo_> alex_abreu: I take care of it, it contains a packaging change
<mvo_> alex_abreu: and all of those need to be acked by someone
<alex_abreu> mvo_, ok I thought it was something thgat I had to do
<alex_abreu> ok
<mvo_> alex_abreu: but its fine, its just a change to the debian/install file, I acked it :)
<alex_abreu> ok thx
<chrisccoulson> qengho, how's chromium looking?
<qengho> chrisccoulson: Almost ready. Alex A found a problem with settings, and I'm fixing it.
<Laney> bye!
<Laney> so peaceful without the french ;-)
<xnox> =)))
<xnox> Laney: and the Northern Irish =)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-15
<xnox> Sweetsha1k: Bjo:rn?
<xnox> =)))
<pitti> Bonjour
<mvo_> hey seb128, good morning - early again?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey mvo_, wie gehts?
<seb128> congrats on winning the worldcup ... told you btw ;-)
<mvo_> seb128: good, played hockey last night and was in good form (after weeks of weak playing) for a change :)
<mvo_> seb128: haha, you did
<mvo_> seb128: I find it still hard to believe, given the injuries and players in weak form and the player who didn't even showed up because of injuries etc
<seb128> mvo_, I think it was nice from you to send team B, 7-1 was enough for poor Brazil
<seb128> what would have that been with the real team right? ;-)
<mvo_> seb128: haha
<mvo_> seb128: but yeah, I guess I was way too pesimitic :)
<mvo_> pessimistic even
<Laney> hey hey
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> yo larsu
<Laney> how goes?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<larsu> Laney: good good thanks. A bit lonely since my girlfriend left for Sri Lanka yesterday. And yourself?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> I'm good thanks, playing with my new phone ;-)
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<Laney> I tried to fix the broken glass on my old one
<Laney> ...and ruined it
<seb128> Laney, oh ? :-(
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> Laney, which one did you get?
<Laney> galaxy s5
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128, ça va ? allez-vous pris d'assaut la Bastille à nouveau ?
<Laney> yeah I managed to cut the ribbon cable that connects the buttons
<Laney> and then something went wrong with the replacement
<pitti> hey Laney, moin larsu!
<Laney> and then I broke the replacement glass anyway by pressing too hard
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va, et toi ? C'est vous qui avez pris d'assaut le monde apparemment :)
<Laney> so I decided enough was enough :P
 * pitti ^5s mvo, larsu, seb"defector"128, and the other German guys for the fourth star
<larsu> hi pitti!
<Laney> did you guys have a good long weekend?
<didrocks> was nice, I would pass on the fireworks experience (mostly due to some s*** teenagers playing with fireworks in the crowd)
<pitti> didrocks: the word "irresponsible" starts with an "i", not "s". Just saying.. :-)
<didrocks> pitti: I was more in the "stupid" trend :)
<didrocks> on*
<pitti> didrocks: oh, of course :)
<pitti> after all, that's the strongest s-word I can think of
<didrocks> me as well :p
<larsu> sane?
<larsu> would also fit with the number of stars
<larsu> *asterisks
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ? On a célébré la victoire à la coupe du monde avec des feux d'artifice ;-)
<pitti> seb128: en effect ! ici aussi, mais à dimanche soir
<pitti> seb128: l'équipe arrive retour à Berlin aujourd'hui, il y aura plus de feux d'artifice là
<seb128> pitti, btw, I told you guys in Malta that Germany would win
<seb128> you can ask mvo, he was laughing at me by then!
<pitti> seb128: and I'm glad that you were right! :-)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> :-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs the canonical german team ;-)
<ogra_> :D
<seb128> hum, those ofono/import/wizard and settings not working issues show that u-s-s could have better testing
<ogra_> yep
<seb128> I wonder why I'm the one saying that, Pat's team is owning that project now
<ogra_> seb128, well, with the issues yesterday it is definitely known in QA now
<ogra_> there was also a wizard section added to the landing test, AP should be looked at as well
<seb128> u-s-s having incomplete testing was already known by qa ;-)
<seb128> right
<ogra_> the issues definitely raised the importance :)
<didrocks> ok, adding to unity launcher is definitively buggy in trusty
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you know any bug about adding launchers dynamically in trusty at the end of the line, making the shorcut appearing at the start, or not at all? ^
<didrocks> ok, time for a run!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<Laney> seb128: can you subscribe desktop-bugs to uhttpmock please and thank you?
<seb128> Laney, hum, why should desktop maintain that one?
<Laney> bd of libgdata
<seb128> well, I guess I could, those subscription rules don't make sense
<seb128> it's not subscribing that team which is going to make us look more at the package
<Laney> I guess they want to increase the chance even a bit
<seb128> yeah, well, subscribed
<Laney> ty
<seb128> but I doubt we are actually going to "maintain" that source
<Laney> i'll be sad if it doesn't stay in sync
<seb128> seems like something for qa to do ;-)
<seb128> right
<ochosi> hey everyone
<ochosi> i have a question wrt pkexec vs gksu/do
<ochosi> i know ubuntu transitioned towards pkexec (and xubuntu followed your lead there), but i wanted to ask what the rationale was, or what edge pkexec has over gksudo
<ochosi> (mostly wondering because we realized we don't ship enough policy-files and we're uncertain how much work it would/will be to create them and get them upstream)
<seb128> ochosi, not sure what was the exact rational, could be that things are standardizing on polkit and it's better maintained/less hackish/having a better ui
<seb128> mdeslaur or other security team people might be able to give more details
<mdeslaur> ochosi: gksu was a bad hack, it would screen scrape su, so it would break horribly when a pam module asked for something else than a password
<mdeslaur> ochosi: it needs to die a miserable death
<mdeslaur> hrm, now that I've said that, I hope you're not gksu upstream or something :)
<mdeslaur> ochosi: what policy files are you missing?
<ochosi> mdeslaur: hehe, no, i'm not gksu upstream ;)
<ochosi> basically all xfce apps are lacking policy files
<ochosi> but we're planning to compile a list of apps that need policy-files
<ochosi> if it turns out that there are "too many", we might ship gksu again until they're fixed
<mdeslaur> the policy files are relatively trivial, and switching to pkexec is a good thing as I suspect nobody using any two factor pam module can currently use whatever required gksu right now
<mdeslaur> but yeah, there's work involved
<ochosi> mdeslaur: any advice for the transition? how did you handle that for ubuntu-desktop?
<mdeslaur> ochosi: I looked at all packages that depended on gksu, and I created policykit files for them
<mdeslaur> the policykit files are pretty trivial
<mdeslaur> you can look at synaptic I believe for an example
<ochosi> right, i looked at an example or two
<ochosi> yup, that one too
<ochosi> thing is stuff like terminals or file-managers don't depend on gksu
<ochosi> but yeah, that's a good start
<didrocks> fginther: hey! how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, bon jour! I am doing well, and you?
<didrocks> fginther: I'm fine, thanks :)
<didrocks> fginther: I had a question about some CI services. If I have some tests that I need to run daily on various config (like amd64, i386 desktops), is there anything you can propose?
<didrocks> those are depending on external resources that may vary, hence this "I want to test everyday"
<didrocks> then ideally collect and consolidate all results in a single place
<fginther> didrocks, In the past we have executed daily tests for specific projects via jenkins, so setting something up is possible. The bigger problem might be finding the resources to run them on. Can you tell me more about where these tests need to run? can we use VMs or lxc instead of hw?
<didrocks> fginther: as long as I can have an ubuntu dekstop running, I don't really care about the kind of underlying machines
<didrocks> desktop*
<didrocks> fginther: basically, it's the developer experience tools
<didrocks> so it's going to install some requirements
<didrocks> and download the tools from the Internet
<didrocks> and then, test that it can run
<didrocks> finally, there is the code coverage file to collect back
<didrocks> (so that, on one machine, I can gather everything)
<fginther> didrocks, based on that, a VM should be suitable. Our current VMs are based on the server install, so we don't have anything at this moment that provides a desktop straight away, but that can be solved by just creating a desktop image based VM.
<didrocks> fginther: sounds great! what's the next step for me then? ;)
<fginther> didrocks, how are the tests structured? are the autopkgtests?
<didrocks> fginther: they are python unittest, there is a runner. I can make then autopkgtests easily if there is a way to ensure we can distribute the tests
<fginther> didrocks, ok, we don't have a generic method for running autopkgtests yet in the CI infrastructure, but it's good to know this is possible in the future
<fginther> a runner should be fine as a first step
<didrocks> fginther: ok, so meanwhile "just" using jenkins job, we hardcode the part to run on this and this vm and have the master job collecting and so on?
<fginther> didrocks, so I think the first step is to create the desktop VM.
<didrocks> anything I can help you with?
<fginther> and yes, create the jenkins job to run and aggregate the results
<fginther> didrocks, once the VM is in place, can I just hand things over to you to build the job?
<didrocks> fginther: sounds a perfect deal :)
<didrocks> fginther: can you, in the VM, have a password-less sudo user?
<didrocks> I'll need to be able to run sudo in the VM during my tests
<fginther> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! the VM will be reset, right?
<didrocks> VMs*
<fginther> yes, it will be reset to an image snapshot between runs
<didrocks> perfect :)
<fginther> didrocks, what distro arch do you want to start with?
<didrocks> fginther: 14.04, i386 and amd64 first
<fginther> ok
<didrocks>  fginther: if you have time to have a 14.10 which can refresh as well, but not that urgent…
<fginther> didrocks, how about once we know the 14.04 VMs are working, we can add 14.10?
<didrocks> fginther: sounds like a good plan
<popey> es
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, sooo, your qofono landing created issues for the wizard and the wifi panel it seems ... how do we make sure tests catch that next time? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, the wizard branch landed in the middle of the qofono work
<kenvandine> i think brendand is writing tests for the wizard
<kenvandine> or at least getting it on the test plan
<kenvandine> seb128, it caused an issue with the wifi panel?  i hadn't heard about that one
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #1341580
<ubot5> bug 1341580 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No details shown for 'Previous networks'" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341580
<kenvandine> seb128, we just hadn't realized the wizard was importing the Phone plugin, because it wasn't there when i greped the code :)
<seb128> kenvandine, k, fair enough ... what about the other one? ;-)
<seb128> I guess those landed during your holidays
<kenvandine> no idea how we missed that import..
<kenvandine> oh... landed after i proposed my branch :)
<seb128> well, we are supposed to test the silo packages :p
<kenvandine> why was it importing it?  apparently it wasn't used :)
<seb128> but yeah, unfortunate sequence
<seb128> ohohoh, it's meeting time!
<didrocks> it is!
<seb128> Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu, didrocks, FJKong, hey
<seb128> (no qengho?)
<CardinalFang> Oh!
<CardinalFang> Hey!
<CardinalFang> Sorry, didn't hear the beep.
<seb128> CardinalFang, hey ... who are you? ;-)
<seb128> want to join the meeting?
<seb128> lol
<qengho> Bah!
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> Old account from years ago.
<qengho> Sorry.
<seb128> ok, seems we can start then ;-)
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> qengho, your turn
<seb128> (still no chromium update?)
 * Sweetshark sneaks in ...
<qengho> * chromium-browser update given to #security. Should arrive in repo any minute.
<chiluk> seb128 where do you guys hold your meetings?
 * Laney points to the floor
<qengho> * mir support patched in, and I'm fixing a few problems with building it.
<qengho> That's pretty much it.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> k, looking forward to see chromium updated ... who is supposed to upload? chrisccoulson? should we promise him some beers? ;-)
<seb128> chiluk, you mean the meeting which is happening right now here?
<chrisccoulson> I'll do anything for beer
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you? ;-)
<qengho> I already owe him beers. Let's keep his liver healthy.
<chiluk> seb128, I guess I was expecting more action.... but ok fine.
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: good to know.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, your turn!
<chrisccoulson> *except anything to do with libreoffice
<Sweetshark> - bumped prereleases ppa to 4.3.0~rc2
<Sweetshark> - fixed bug 1333073 by disabling mergedlibs -- will look into reenabling, otherwise it'll be a startup performance regression (esp. on slowish ARM)
<ubot5> bug 1333073 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "PPA Fatal error when opening…loading libexpwraplo.so failed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333073
<Sweetshark> - pushed some upstream unittests and refactoring deep in the writer core (so that we'll have something interesting to debug with the next release ;> )
<Sweetshark> - various conference, travel and admin prep stuff
<Sweetshark> EOF
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: too late for limitations!
<seb128> Sweetshark, do we plan to try to get 4.2.5 for lts .1?
<seb128> Sweetshark, still there?
<seb128> k, let's discuss that out of the meeting
<seb128> Laney, hey ;-)
<Laney> O HAI
<Laney> • Spent too much time sorting out visa for upcoming trip to China. Think that should be ok now, just need to arrange travel.
<Laney> • Update to evo/e-d-s 3.12.4
<Laney> ∘ stuck behind libgdata, get uhttpmock promoted
<Laney> ‣ this is a transition, so do rebuild uploads for that
<Laney> ‣ stuck behind gnutls28
<Laney> • New webkit point release, update, upload to U and SRU to T. Got arm64 patches upstreamed to Debian.
<Laney> • u-s-s reviews, poking at new test failures - working on a MP to mock more backends (ofono, system-image)
<Laney> • Start poking at new glib
<Laney> ☣
<seb128> the gnutls transition seems fun
<Laney> yeah not working on that one, think others are on it
<seb128> Colin hinted it's being handled fine though, so let's see
<Laney> just did a little gdata one
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: (had latency) checking the state of 4.2.5 on the tracker, will get back to you on it ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<Laney> no desrt this week, no?
<seb128> oh, right, he's at some esperento "holiday" right?
<Laney> something like that :P
<larsu> I think so
<larsu> but I saw him around earlier and he responds to bugmail
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Work on driver download hanging when initiated out of the D-Bus service (used by other printer setup tools).
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Got new PostScript PPDs from Samsung and Lexmark, helped Lexmark developers to create database entry
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting: Restarted OpenPrinting forums
<tkamppeter> - Hardware: Tested Bluetooth touch mice with Ubuntu and ended up with a conventional (wheel) one (see Warthogs list).
<tkamppeter> - Mentoring of GSoC students, midterm evaluations
<tkamppeter> - Some organizational stuff for OpenPrinting Summit.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> ok, so no desrt
<seb128> attente, hey, your turn then I guess!
<attente> hey, not much from me, just debugging i-keyboard issues and helping larsu with o-s
<seb128> I've u-g-m on my list of things to land
<seb128> (just as a fyi since you pinged on friday, but it was w.e and national day here since)
<attente> ah right, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> what's the issue with indicator-keyboard?
<attente> it was an issue with my accountsservice migration branch i'm working on
<attente> wouldn't work on the greeter
<seb128> oh ok, nothing in distro/to sru then
<seb128> good
<attente> yeah, no :)
<seb128> attente, thanks
<Laney> did you get visa sorted? ;-)
<attente> i did, should pick it up in a couple of days :)
<seb128> attente is not a newbie in chinese visas, I'm sure he's doing better than us at getting one :p
<attente> lol
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> larsu, your turn ;-)
<larsu> finally got the theme fixes in: header bars, notebooks, and toolbars-that-are-actually-headerbars should look correct now
<Laney> slip some ¥¥¥
<larsu> dropped css patch in nautilus while I was at it and moved it to the theme
<larsu> also dropped the evince accelerator hack patches
<larsu> lots of overlay-scrollbar discussion - thanks a lot to attente for coming up with a patch
<larsu> some misc stuff as well: added a nameOwner property to unitymenumodel for Mirco (after some discussion)
<larsu> fixed gtk separator test with Company's help
<larsu> got rid of a libmessaging-menu warning that Chipaca pointed out to me
<larsu> hm, I think that was about it
<seb128> larsu, the theming changes landed to utopic ... btw shouldn't we have the headerbar having their decoration on the other side to match our theme? is that part of the css as well?
<larsu> seb128: it is and we're setting it correctly, but it seems to be broken. I already looked into it but didn't find the issue yet
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I tested on my laptop which is a mix of trusty and utopic, so I was unsure if it was a local issue
<larsu> no I see it on u as well
<seb128> k, "good"
<seb128> re. evince, what did you replace the hack with?
<seb128> we are talking about upstream right?
<larsu> new gtk api :)
<larsu> which I already used in the previous patch (foresight!)
<seb128> not the package/backported changes?
<seb128> good ;-)
<larsu> so dropping them was all that was necessary
<larsu> and testing to make sure I didn't mess up :P
<seb128> great
<seb128> right, I think we needed those for trusty because our gtk didn't have that new api or something, right?
<larsu> exactly
<larsu> gtk_application_set_accelerators() to be precise
<seb128> k, it makes sense
<seb128> larsu, thanks
 * didrocks is ready and waits for seb128's sign :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey, your turn ;-)
<didrocks> o/
<didrocks> * Short week (4 days)
<didrocks> * Fix default framework options to support something like: ./developer-tools-center android <install_path> (it will select the default framework automatically, like android-studio)
<didrocks> * Switch coverage from using coverage to nose-cov to enable subprocess coverage report. Adapt some tests to it, switch the config option not supporting multiple times having the same option (but needed for terminal and html simultaneous report) and minor tweaks.
<didrocks> * Merge the android studio install work into master
<didrocks> * Refactor to have separate base class (enabling adding new framework support in less than 10 lines. 50 maximum for different workflow). This base framework isn't instiable and add tests for this.
<didrocks> * Add also more tests for the decompressor facility and the UI class
<didrocks> * Some bug fixes and code cleanup
<didrocks> * Started to add integration tests (like from CLI, install android-studio, with various user inputs) and design it to ensure that any uncontrolled warning/error will throw a failure. Also, really launch the final product and ensure it's launched on the user machine, installed on the launcher, can be reinstalled, and so on… Still WIP to polish.
<didrocks> * Workaround some Unity Launcher bugs (no answer from upstream if that's supported officially)
<didrocks> * Chinese visa request fun (and going to the consulate)
<didrocks> * Tracker MIR reviewed (but need some work before being acked for main)
<didrocks> * some QA and CI team support
<didrocks> EOF
<seb128> didrocks, unity, I think to remember they had a dbus api for adding favorites as well?
<seb128> (I wonder if that's not what s-c uses)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, good hint
<didrocks> I was thinking this was with progress and so on
<seb128> still it should react fine to gsettings changes
<didrocks> which we don't have
<seb128> but until Trevinho replies...
<didrocks> yeah, I tried multiple days
<didrocks> but we'll see¿
<didrocks> … even*
<Trevinho> seb128: replies... to what? :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: to multiple pings I asked you dude! ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, <didrocks> ok, adding to unity launcher is definitively buggy in trusty
<seb128>  Trevinho: do you know any bug about adding launchers dynamically in trusty at the end of the line, making the shorcut appearing at the start, or not at all? ^
<didrocks> last one being the one he pointed ^
<Trevinho> didrocks: I think i missed all and I've no notifications here -_-
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry about that
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<seb128> ok, thanks didrocks
<seb128> FJKong, hey, around? wanting to share an update this week?
<didrocks> Trevinho: let's chat after the meeting
<seb128> (meeting is almost over)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, ping me back then
<seb128> seems no FJKong
<seb128> so my turn
<seb128> • 4 days week (national french day holiday on monday)
<seb128> • spent what feels like a week dealing with visa/travel organisation
<seb128> • small extra tweaks the battery charge graph in u-s-s
<seb128> • some u-s-s reviews and landing
<seb128> • round of install/testing on the current desktop-next iso, pinged around about some noticable issues (but yeah for a working webbrowser)
<seb128> • some bug triage, sponsoring, review of e.u.c, sru, etc
<seb128> that's it for the past week
<seb128>  
<seb128> is there any other topic for this week?
<seb128> did I manage to forget somebody? ;-)
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, meeting is over. I have to add through gsettings an app launcher icon
<didrocks> Trevinho: for that, I try to put it at a precise index (before unity://running-apps), and it works fine
<didrocks> however, if I add it last (on trusty), I have some weird behavior
<FJKong> seb128: I am sorry late for meeting
<Sweetshark> seb128: had a look at the state of 4.2.5. While it should be possible (whats the hard timelimit on sponsoring this?), I dont feel a hard need for this.
<didrocks> either it's not present at all (desktop dconf dump / says)
<didrocks> either it's at the first position (despite dconf dump / says it's last)
<FJKong> seb128: last week, I finish some features for sogou input method and fix bugs on that
<Trevinho> didrocks: weeeird, I've just tried here and it does what I expect from that....
<Trevinho> didrocks: can you give me your list?
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, we should still SRU it, or do you want to wait for .6?
<Trevinho> didrocks: and.... also restarting unity it does the same, right?
<Sweetshark> seb128: after all we already did the security update to 4,2.4 and 4.2.6 will be out at the end of the month. OTOH, there are only two more upstream updates on 4.2 anyway: 4.2.6 at the end of the month and 4.2.7 in October ...
<seb128> FJKong, no worry, thanks for the update
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, reproduced
<FJKong> seb128: this week, I will mainly focus on fixing bugs if qa find any
<seb128> FJKong, ok
<Trevinho> didrocks: even with the expo icon seems to do that... mmh
<didrocks> Trevinho: indeed
<Trevinho> didrocks: after restarting it i'm not getting that anymore... I guess it's somewhat related to the icon priority
<didrocks> Trevinho: right
<Trevinho> that is not updated
<didrocks> after restarting, everything is back (showing that dconf dump is really not lying)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, found the way to reproduce it
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> I didn't find a good pattern
<Sweetshark> seb128: I think we will miss Ubuntu 14.04.1 with LibreOffice 4.2.6, but 4.2.4 is reasonable IMHO. So I would stay with 4.2.4 for now and SRU to 4.2.6 and 4.2.7 later, but skip 4.2.5.
<Trevinho> didrocks: what you need to do is to reorder the icons while the one you added is not there
<didrocks> Trevinho: interesting, I wasn't reordering, but if that triggers the bug, it's good :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, your call
<Trevinho> didrocks: does it happen if you use the dbus call instead?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I didn't try it, as I want to put it at some special places sometimes
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, added that on my list
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks!
 * didrocks waves good evening
<spanko_at_large> Hey
<attente> is there a way to "adopt" an orphan process?
<attente> seems not...
<robert_ancell> larsu, still around?
<larsu> robert_ancell: yep
<robert_ancell> larsu, still getting test failures on the GTK+ build - /display/unset-display and /display/bad-display
<robert_ancell> Have you seen that before?
<robert_ancell> I thought it was due to my Mir patches but this is a clean build from lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk+3.0/ubuntugtk3
<larsu> no I haven't seen that - can you paste the full log please? I'll have a look in the morning
<larsu> actually, the error suffices
<robert_ancell> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7800568/
<robert_ancell> I'll have a look today too, will let you know if I find anything
<larsu> huh, weird, haven't seen this yet
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> and good night :)
<robert_ancell> night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-16
<thezenguy> request features?
<thezenguy> /?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Is there a build of GTK with mir support in a PPA anywhere?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gtk-mir
<TheMuso> Great thanks.
<robert_ancell> I'm trying to uploading it to main but the current GTK+ build fails
<TheMuso> Awesome.
<TheMuso> Hrm not installable. Depends on libmirclient7 which is not installable...
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ah, it probably needs a recompile against the newer Mir
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you can build from lp:~robert-ancell/gtk/ubuntu-mir
<pitti> Godo morning
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> I'll push a new version into the PPA
<robert_ancell> pitti, good
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey do you know the plan with systemd in utopic? I'd like to try some of the features from 208
<pitti> robert_ancell: does current simple-scan work with your scanner?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, I do; want to play with a 208 package? I have a working one
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, if you have a PPA or something let me know
<pitti> robert_ancell: we need to teach systemd-shim about the cgroup creation API
<pitti> robert_ancell: as that moved from logind to pid 1
<robert_ancell> pitti, file a bug with the simple-scan log if you're getting problems
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Thanks, will pull that branch.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I've just uploaded to the PPA too
<TheMuso> Ok, probably will just wait for that, since the install is on another boxz.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, the PPAs tend to outrun doing it locally too :)
<robert_ancell> gtg, bye all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> morning seb128
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien ?
<pitti> où est le seb128 qui se leve à 8 heures ? :-)
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: petit à petit, il se lève plus tard :p
<seb128> pitti, j'étais levé à 8h15
<seb128> just took a bit before starting IRC
<seb128> didrocks, roh!
 * didrocks will upload the sebowakeup app to the clic store
<didrocks> metrics gathered on seb's wake up time :)
<seb128> didrocks, that would be a boring application, everybody knows I get up a 8 every morning now!
<didrocks> ahah, I'm sure it wouldn't be that flat!
<mvo_> seb128: I still don't get why you get up at 8 when you don't have to :)
<seb128> mvo_, good morning ;-)
<seb128> to be honest I'm not sure either
<seb128> but I don't want to think about it, might me change my mind on the topic ;-)
<seb128> +make
<mvo_> seb128: and good moring to you as well :)
<seb128> (brb)
<Laney> hey hey
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> yeah great
<Laney> it's already pretty warm, been having breakfast outside!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> just had some croissant and drinking coffee, going to be a nice day here as well ;-)
<pitti> c'est bien d'avoir l'été :)
<pitti> hey Laney
<seb128> oh oui, mais pas trop chaud c'est mieux !
<Laney> hey hey pitti
<Laney> that ringtone scrolling thing is weird
<seb128> how weird?
<Laney> maybe 5/10
<seb128> my guess is that the componentloaded arrives late and setting the index is what makes it scroll
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I meant, what do you find weird there? the fact that the loading is so slow?
<Laney> the panel takes a while to load
<seb128> could be accountsservice use...
<Laney> I am suspicious that something is slow
<Laney> weird
<Laney> you get the index change straight away
<Laney> but it scrolls after a delay
<seb128> toolkit issue?
<Laney> maybe
<seb128> though I see the same on trusty, so nothing new there
<Laney> oh
<Laney> well add an onSelectedIndexChanged: console.warn('Index: ' + selectedIndex) and you see it come in early
<seb128> if you do a "oncomponentcomplete" on the listview, when does it come?
<Laney> before even the selectedIndexChanged
<seb128> weirdness
<seb128> Laney, dealing with the sdk team is no fun
<Laney> seb128: yeah, might have to ping someone directly
 * seb128 tries some more nagging first
<Laney> i'll leave this one with you
 * Laney goes back to fixing tests
<seb128> thanks
<ochosi> hey seb128, do you have a minute to push https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/xdg-utils/support_xfce/+merge/224076 ? (sorry, i know the 14.04.1 deadline is approaching)
<seb128> larsu, did you see that robert_ancell is having another gtk build failure issue?
<larsu> seb128: yes he pinged me last night. I'll have a look at it today
<seb128> ochosi, hey, oh, right, I started on merging xdg-utils from Debian but didn't wrap that up yet ... I should perhaps upload your easy patch first there ;-)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<ochosi> seb128: heh, yeah, that would be nice ;) i'm not counting on this making it for 14.04.1 anymore, but it still would be great, cause the screenblanking during video-playback blows :>
<seb128> ochosi, should be fine still for .1
<ochosi> that'd be really great
<seb128> we should get didrocks to review/upload that, I see that he had his patch pilot shift on monday which was an holiday here ;-)
<ochosi> hehe
<didrocks> seb128: it was at the end of the week and barry changed it for me
<didrocks> I don't know why though
<didrocks> I think a mistake from him
<seb128> he though maybe you needed to stay on the same day and moved himself?
<didrocks> but yeah, can have a look at this
<didrocks> not sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, the xubuntu team would appreciate it ;-)
<ochosi> indeed!
 * ochosi bows
<didrocks> seb128: hum, you started to look at it though?
<seb128> didrocks, not really, just did some "from a glance" review comments
<seb128> I didn't look at the code/code change
<ochosi> if you have any questions, i'm around
<didrocks> ochosi: I'm only looking from a non-sru standpoint for now
<ochosi> ok
<didrocks> ochosi: seems that you are doing an inline patch
<didrocks> would be better to add it as a patch
<didrocks> also, I think you can break other use case with replacing '' by 'xfce'
<ochosi> no
<didrocks> shouldn't you just append (before the '') the 'xfce' case?
<ochosi> the thing is, that there is a second ''
<ochosi> i submitted another bug report about that
<ochosi> ubuntu is carrying a useless patch, which duplicates code
<didrocks> ah indeed
<ochosi> so i thought i'd use that duplication to my advantage for now
<didrocks> so yeah, the replacement is fine
<ochosi> simply to produce the most minimal patch
<ochosi> to get SRU'd ;)
<didrocks> however, this should be carried as a patch, not an inline change?
<ochosi> sure, i'm fine with that
<didrocks> ochosi: ok, just do that change and I'll +1 for utopic
<ochosi> although after it's SRU'd I think it should be done properly
<didrocks> ochosi: yeah, try to get it into debian/upstream to not have that as a patch :)
<ochosi> i've gotten in touch with upstream, but after the initial reply i haven't heard back...
<ochosi> ofc :)
<ochosi> i know it's a bit silly
<didrocks> but let's do it as a patch first to unblock your SRU
<ochosi> yup, thanks!
<didrocks> yw, just ping me back :)
<didrocks> (also provides a changelog with the bug ref and so on)
<ochosi> ok, i haven't ever done a debian patch, but i'll give it a shot
 * ochosi isn't a coder anyways...
<didrocks> ochosi: poke me if you need any help, look for "quilt" ;)
<didrocks> ochosi: https://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
 * ochosi only understands "scotland"
<didrocks> and http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html
<didrocks> heh ;)
<ochosi> didrocks: quick question, after modifying scripts/xdg-screensaver i run "quilt add.." but the diff/patch is still empty..?
 * ochosi is afraid he overlooked something obvious
<didrocks> ochosi: yeah, you need first to restore the original file
<didrocks> then, quilt add
<didrocks> then making your change
<didrocks> and finally quilt refresh
<ochosi> i pulled a clean branch
<ochosi> so it is the original file
<ochosi> ah
<ochosi> ok
<didrocks> ok, so just quilt new and then add
<didrocks> to say "I want to create this patch and add this file to it"
<ochosi> i thought i have to modify before add...
<didrocks> (it will store the original state)
<didrocks> then, make the modification
<didrocks> and quilt refresh to say "please register the diff for my quilt added files into my current patch"
<ochosi> ok
 * ochosi tries again
<ochosi> didrocks: ok, shall i push this to a new branch?
<ochosi> or: can i
<didrocks> ochosi: you can, or with the same with --force-overwrite
<didrocks> nobody else will be interested into that branch :)
<ochosi> true :)
<ochosi> bzr: ERROR: no such option: --force-overwrite
<didrocks> ochosi: do not forget to bzr add the patch
<didrocks> hum, --overwrite
<ochosi> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ochosi/xdg-utils/support_xfce/revision/22
<ochosi> didrocks: lemme know if that ^ is okay
<didrocks> I'm looking, one sec
<ochosi> sure, sorry, no rush ;)
<didrocks> looking good at first side, at least :)
<didrocks> ochosi: ok, technically, it's perfect
<didrocks> you just need to add the patch tagging guidelines now :)
<didrocks> this is to easily retrieve why this patch and if it's still valid
<didrocks> ochosi: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<didrocks> you have some examples at the bottom
<ochosi> whoa, wall of text...
<didrocks> the important fields are bugs and forwarded
<didrocks> ochosi: debian/patches/xdg-screensaver-dbus.patch
<didrocks> it's a nice example
 * ochosi looks again
<didrocks> just add the forwarded to it as there is no Applied-Upstream:
<ochosi> ok, one sec
<ochosi> didrocks: i'm wondering though, i *have* forwarded the patch and all, but this specific patch is in a way "not needed" as xdg-screensaver upstream is a bit different (without the duplication patch)
<didrocks> ochosi: just reference what yo udid forward
<didrocks> you*
<ochosi> ok
<didrocks> as it's equivalent, that's fine :)
<ochosi> does that look ok? http://dpaste.com/10JKBPG
<ochosi> (i used the upstream bug title as a description now)
<ochosi> (added author meanwhile)
<didrocks> ochosi: just add yourself as the author, have the description wrapped up on 80 char and it's perfect :)
<ochosi> didrocks: pushed!
<didrocks> ochosi: perfect! sponsoring it :)
<didrocks> (to utopic)
<ochosi> weeee!
<ochosi> ok, then i guess i need to do the SRU paperwork
<didrocks> exactly
<ochosi> thanks a bunch, didrocks
<ochosi> for your patience and your help
<didrocks> ochosi: thank you! no worry :)
<ochosi> didrocks: hmm, could you take a (very quick) peek whether this looks ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1342634
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342634 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "[SRU] xdg-screensaver should control X11's screensaver in Xfce as fallback" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> bah
<Laney> the about panel actually reads some random hidden file
<Laney> to get the last updated date
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1280169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1280169 in Ubuntu system image "Should provide an API to query the timestamp of the most recent CheckForUpdates" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> ups, wrong bug
<Laney> it's there now
<seb128> Laney, not sure if the system image service was there/providing that info when we added that, though I think they use the same file/timestamp info
<Laney> yeah it's just not that helpful when mocking the dbus service to give a fake date ;-)
<Laney> seeing if the about panel can use info from the updates panel now
<seb128> oh, right ;-)
<didrocks> ochosi: not today, but before EOW is good?
<didrocks> ochosi: ah, you should have reused the other bug
<didrocks> change the description
<didrocks> and add the trusty target
<ochosi> didrocks: ok, i can move that over to the original bugreport
<didrocks> ochosi: yeah, do that + tag + nominate for series
<didrocks> ochosi: I'll accept the nomination once done
<ochosi> does EOW mean it'll too late for 14.04.1?
<didrocks> not sure when 14.04.1 freeze is, don't have the calendar handy
<Laney> 14.04.1 *release* is in 8 days
<didrocks> Laney: is there any freeze? I don't see on the calendar
<Laney> I don't know of any in particular
<didrocks> yeah, so should be done today at latest
<didrocks> with the week of SRU
<ochosi> humm
<didrocks> or I guess, to be frank, it's already too late
<didrocks> time for the SRU team to approve
<ochosi> ok, i was afraid so
<Laney> they might stop processing SRUs a bit before maybe
<didrocks> for it to migrate
<Laney> but you could speak to the SRU team if xubuntu considers it important
<didrocks> and the iso will be built quite some days before
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ochosi: ping me once you have everything ready
<didrocks> ochosi: *ubuntu7.1 for the version btw
<didrocks> so that it's < to the utopic one
<ochosi> copied over the SRU info now to the original bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ochosi> sorry, what else is needed?
 * ochosi isn't very packaging proficient
<didrocks> ochosi: subscribe the sru team, nominate for release and provide a debdiff
<didrocks> ochosi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<seb128> hum, I wonder if they are going to respect that schedule
<seb128> I didn't see any activity related to .1 yet, but maybe I didn't pay enough attention
<seb128> they usually try to flush the queue/packages in proposed which are not verified, etc
<ochosi> didrocks: sorry, have never done a debdiff before... i guess i'll ask someone from the xubuntu team to help
<Laney> yeah I didn't either
<Laney> ochosi: debdiff <current trusty.dsc> <your new dsc>
<ochosi> Laney: thanks, but as i don't know how to create my new dsc i'd rather leave this to people who know/do packaging...
<Laney> debuild -S :-)
 * Laney screams
 * ogra_ shades his ears
 * Laney goes for a brain-cleansing lunch and crossword
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<attente> seb128: hey, can we SRU https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/1208019-2/+merge/216964?
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Hi, per the discussion a couple of weeks ago, we now have a new Unity package in trusty-proposed (accepted yesterday) that has new strings that need translated.
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: I think you may have been part of that conversation as well.  ^^^^^
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: oh, I thought that already happened some weeks ago; we got new langpacks into -proposed last week which are currently being tested, so I assume they don't have the new strings yet?
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: D'oh, no I don't think so.
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Unless it took strings from Utopic.
<dpm> hi ChrisTownsend, I had a conversation with Trevinho about it, and my impression was that it was taken care of?
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: I think it only does that when the trusty PO template gets updated
<pitti> but 14.04.1 is next week, so we couldn't delay them any further anyway
<ChrisTownsend> dpm: Yeah.  We are still working it out.
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Ok, well, looks like we might have missed that boat then.  We got blocked behind another SRU, so it took longer than anticipated.
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: So, even though we are going to miss the 14.04.1 release, is it possible to speed up the next langpack for the current Unity SRU?  I guess we can keep Unity in -proposed until that's done.
<Trevinho> Or, going untranslated...
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: yes, sure; this will only require new update packages, which are much faster to build; the main limiting factor there is how fast can people verify them
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Ok, I see.  I assume we are talking about after 14.04.1 is released, right?  No way to get this before, right?
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: I think verifying the Unity SRU, get people to translate the new string into sufficiently many languages, build new packs and test them will take longer than 3 days
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Ok
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: but this is just new install media, which aren't that interesting from this POV
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: at this point I don't know if it's better to just go without that bug, and try to release the rest...
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: unless it's a crucial new feature on the life system/installer
<pitti> ChrisTownsend: but existing installs or new 14.04.1 installs will get the update either way once it hits -updates
<Trevinho> pitti: no, in fact people with updates will get it soon... so nothing crucial, just nice to have
<pitti> so the microreleases are mostly interesting for hw enablement
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: It is an OEM priority, so it may be important from a pre-load perspective.
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: ara has been tracking this
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Well, even if we pulled that fix, we still need to verify all bugs (again) and then wait a few days to make sure no regressions pop up and by that time, we probably still missed the cut-off.
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: I see
<Trevinho> well, updated systems will get it... There's nothing more we might do. We probably should have pinged the translation guys before
<seb128> attente, do we need to SRU gtk with that patch first?
<attente> seb128: yeah, i've just attached it here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180076505/gtk+3.0_3.10.8-0ubuntu1.2.debdiff
<seb128> attente, thanks, we need a bug affecting gtk (we can use the one mentioned, just adding gtk to the components list), with SRU info (impact, test case, regression potential) ... that bug already had the testcase but not the other ones
<attente> ok. should it be two separate sections for the two different components?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, Trevinho, pitti, dpm: the template seems to not be approved yet, it's in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot ... maybe pitti or dpm can approve it (I seem to not have the acl to do that)
<pitti> I can't
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, saw that.  I wasn't sure of the process...
<dpm> seb128, I can, let me have a look. I'm a bit puzzled that it didn't get auto-approved, though
<seb128> pitti, dpm, unping, seems like I just did that, the UI is confusing
<seb128> I had to click on the "no import target selected yet" and validate the screen
<seb128> not the first time I hit that one
<seb128> the statuses on the right didn't have "approve" before that
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Thanks
<seb128> seems like that worked
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Restarting
<seb128> it's listed and using the utopic string
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, that seems to make this a bit easier:)
<dpm> hm, still no idea why the auto-approval didn't work...
 * didrocks added 15 tests for the new command line parser pre-mangler, 14 pass, one fail (the trivial case) and it was a real bug in the new code written after the tests went in \o/
<seb128> didrocks, working tests for the win ;-)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<attente> seb128: ok, updated the bug report with the required info, will it be possible to have both uploaded simultaneously to trusty-proposed since the changes are dependent on each other?
<seb128> attente, yes
<attente> ok, great, thanks again!
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> Ran 262 tests in 710.681s
<didrocks> coverage at 95% :)
<seb128> we almost do as good on the timing for u-s-s
<seb128> we have like 50 tests though :-(
<Laney> autopiloooooootttttttttttttt
<didrocks> yeah, as told somewhere else, I have 250 tests taking 40s and 12 taking the rest :p
<Laney> I think the py3 test in u-s-s is borked
<Laney> running pep8 manually shows errors ._.
<didrocks> I have some nice ways to run pep8 as part of the testsuite if you want
<Laney> it's supposed to work
<Laney> probably just being called on the wrong directory
<seb128> Laney, would it make sense to split the "get update date" change out of the ap cleanup merge request?
<didrocks> do you still have the system-image crash btw?
<Laney> seb128: it could be a prerequisite ...
<seb128> I'm still on trusty so yeah
<seb128> Laney, wfm
<Laney> going to be tedious to split that out
<seb128> Laney, don't bother then
<seb128> I'm not that picky
<Laney> up to you, I can just cherry pick and chop out the not needed bits
<seb128> it feels nicer to have it a separate commit/logical unit, but it's not the end of the world if it's not
<seb128> your call, I'm going to accept either way
<seb128> it was more a reminder for next time ;-)
<seb128> if you keep it there, please update the commit message to mention it at least
<Laney> thought I did
<seb128> oh, you did
<Laney> let's wait for CI at any rate
<seb128> I was reading the description of the change
<Laney> oh it wasn't that bad
<Laney> kay there we go, let's see if CI is happy
<Laney> seriously, if it's not ...
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> see you didrocks!
<seb128> didrocks, night
<didrocks> Laney: thanks, you too :)
<seb128> see, people see goodbye to you ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy tennis :p
<didrocks> seb128: not like… yesterday! ;)
 * seb128 was afraid didrocks would close IRC before he responded
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> thanks, see you ;)
<Laney> I did check tab completion to make sure you hadn't quit
<Laney> :P
<didrocks> ahah
<robert_ancell> yay, 13.10 EOL today! Less things for me to support!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-17
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> mvo_: hey, how are you?
<mvo_> didrocks: good morning
<mvo_> good, thanks!
<didrocks1> mvo_: hum, freenode timed out on me, what did you get?
<mvo_> <didrocks> mvo_: hey, how are you?
<mvo_> --> dpm (~dpm@ubuntu/member/dpm) has joined #ubuntu-desktop
<mvo_> <mvo_> didrocks: good morning
<mvo_>  good, thanks!
<didrocks1> ahah, ok ;)
<didrocks1> let me repaste
<didrocks1> mvo_: I'm at the point of doing some black box tests. I have them already on the real system (installing
<didrocks1> packaging, modifying gsettings and other environment)
<didrocks1> mvo_: it would be nice to run them in a non destructive way (to not touch the user env), and in addition to fake
<didrocks1> server, download and so on that I can do, I'm at the "apt" case
<didrocks1> I think the easiest would be to chroot somewhere and do the install there?
<didrocks1> (but I don't really feel doing a debootstrap for each test)
<didrocks1> do you have any suggestion? (maybe that would be time to experiment docker and see how I can bindmount/get results from outside)
<mvo_> didrocks1: hm, yeah, a chroot will work. what kind of testing do you want to do? just checking that the install/remove etc works? building the chroot is expensive, thats the only downside I can think of
<didrocks1> mvo_: it's the whole use cases, executing with subprocess the command line directly
<didrocks1> so yeah, install, remove, reinstall…
<didrocks1> I have those tests running on the final system (so destructive)
<didrocks1> I want to reuse the same tests in a non destructive manner
<mvo_> didrocks1: ok, so yeah, debootstrap and go for it :) I have something similar (but much less sophisticated) in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unattended-upgrades-developers/unattended-upgrades/trunk/view/head:/test/test_in_chroot.py
<mvo_> didrocks1: the _run_upgrade_test_in_real_chroot() is probably vaguely interessting, not sure how well this all maps to your use case, but it may be a interessting starting point
<didrocks> mvo_: ah, excellent! thanks for the hint, will look at that :)
<Laney> hey ho
<seb128> Laney, howdy
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<Laney> heatwave!
<Laney> don't laugh, apparently that means 25°
<seb128> lol
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> they forecast 36°C here today
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<seb128> no, in fact "only" 32°C today, 34 to 36 for tomorrow
<Laney> haha
<Laney> the papers have even written about this
<Laney> oh actually 30 is forecast for tomorrow ;-)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> so you do get summer sometimes!
<larsu> haha, I love the daily "weather in europe" discussions
<larsu> 24° in Berlin right now, going up to 27°
<didrocks> 31° right now, going up 34
<seb128> didrocks, that's what you get for living in the *south* of France ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: check your geography :p
 * seb128 checks, put a pin on Metz and look south
<seb128> oh, Lyon!
 * didrocks looks at the very north of France, where they are almost not french
<didrocks> oh, a seb128! :)
<seb128> :-p
 * ogra_ wonders what these southern guys talk about 
<xnox> 24 -> 28 predicted for london.
<seb128> u.k and Berlin have the best weather this week
 * mvo_ hugs seb'centeroftheworld'128 
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> mvo_: good one!
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo_ back
<mvo_> weeh, 28°C here today
<seb128> nice
<ogra_> /msg ChanServ RENAME #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-theweatherchannel
<xnox> !weather London
<xnox> ubot5: weather?!
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> there is no weather in London
<Laney> what the eff happened https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2320/console there
<Laney> FAIL ALL THE TESTS!
<xnox> looks like apparmor was not run to allow dbus introspection?!
<xnox> Laney: also I fixed the bug that previously "01:53:24.762 WARNING emulators:26 - The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module." was causing the tests to run under python2, instead of python3.
<xnox> now it's all correct and running under python3.
<Laney> cool
<xnox> "failureare" <3
<pstolowski> pitti, hello! any idea about that failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-unity-scope-click-devel-utopic-i386-ci/185/console ? I see this 2nd time in a row for this project
<pitti> pstolowski: yeah, the deaded hash sum mismatches :/
<pitti> pstolowski: the fix for the CI airline would be to run something like
<pitti> apt-get update || { sleep 15; apt-get update }
<pstolowski> uhm
<pitti> autopkgtest does that, but the airline isn't using that yet
<pstolowski> pitti, who can do that?
<pitti> pstolowski: vila/francisg I suppose
<pitti> pstolowski: for now, just retry the test
<pstolowski> pitti, k, thanks
<Laney> attente: did you find out what that last entry in u-s-s/languages is?
<Laney> attente: (we probably need to include that font)
<dpm> attente, Laney, it's Korean, it needs the 'fonts-nanum' package to be installed to be readable
<marga> User accounts in Trusty were incorrectly being set as SystemAccounts.  I've patched accountsservice to fix this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1343261), but now my problem is that the accounts are already marked as SystemAccount in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/.  Is there some CLI way of marking account as not system? (other than deleting the files, which I would rather not do since I can't do it safely m
<marga> ore than once)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343261 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "User accounts with id higher than 60000 are not shown in Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nice to see pat triaging the settings bugs ;-)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> must be fun assigning people to stuff ;-)
<seb128> yeah
 * seb128 does that sometime but doesn't have as much power to do it :p
<Laney> you had your chance!
<kenvandine> haha
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: There is something weird with the accountsservice package in the trusty upload queue. Could you please remove it, and I'll try to reupload.
<seb128> ok
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's a simple patch addition, but the diff contains a lot of irrelevant stuff, and it does not build...
<seb128> GunnarHj, done
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<Laney> seb128: which inspiron did you get?
<Laney> that's the one you were testing desktop-next on right?
<ochosi_> seb128: would you mind sponsoring that xdg-utils patch for trusty-proposed so we can proceed with the SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seb128> Laney, 1310 I think (it's not mine, it's one from Canonical)
<seb128> why?
<Laney> seb128: trying to get one, want to be able to do desktop-next stuff
<Laney> doesn't seem to be 1310
<seb128> didrocks, do you remember?
<Laney> http://www.dell.com/uk/dfh/p/inspiron-11-3137/pd ?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<seb128> 11 3nnn
<Laney> cheers
<seb128> yw
<seb128> you can try to ask to get one from Canonical if that's for testing
<Laney> you read my mind ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not really and I don't find the email back
<didrocks> but Laney found, so good :)
<Laney> ochosi_: I'll look tomorrow for you
<ochosi_> Laney: thanks a bunch!
 * Laney is off now to have a heatwave ride
<ochosi_> weeee
<ochosi_> hf Laney :)
<Laney> ochosi_: you'll have to do some nagging if you want it in quickly
<ochosi_> yeah, i know, i just wanna piss ppl off...
<ochosi_> (cause i hate it when ppl nag at me for a bugfix or something)
<ochosi_> but fine...
<Laney> you have a fairly tight deadline
<Laney> so might be necessary
<Laney> unless you don't mind if people get it through normal updates
<ochosi_> seb128, didrocks: as you know the thing, would you mind sponsoring the xdg-utils patch to trusty-proposed?
<Laney> I mean after it's uploaded, nagging at the SRU team
<ochosi_> Laney: yeah, you're right. i tried a few times in -release but maybe gave up too quickly
<didrocks> ochosi_: not today for me
<Laney> because then it has to be manually accepted
<didrocks> was about to leave :p
<ochosi_> didrocks: lucky you ;)
<Laney> anyway maybe you'll get lucky tonight, otherwise I'll look tomorrow
 * Laney → bike, ttyl!
<ochosi_> Laney: yeah, thanks!
 * ochosi_ is still a bit new to how all these processes work...
<ochosi_> seb128: so you're the only one left i can bug :]
 * didrocks waves good evening btw ;)
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
<didrocks> have a good week-end seb128
<seb128> ochosi_, sorry, I'm on vac until end of week now, just around to see backlog and reply to some comment
<seb128> ochosi_, I can look on monday if nobody does it before
<ochosi_> seb128: oh, i didn't know! in that case enjoy your holidays and nvm, i'll find someone
<seb128> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-18
<TheMuso> Anybody around running ubuntu-desktop-next? If so, what terminal are you using?
<bschaefer> TheMuso, for unity8 on the desktop you'll need: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<bschaefer> and its ubuntu-terminal-app
<bschaefer> if on start nothing appears, the font size is broken (and at like 1). If you get to settings and mess with the font size it fixes that issue
<TheMuso> bschaefer: Thanks.
<bschaefer> np!
<TheMuso> That PPA should probably be added to ubuntu-desktop-next image builds.
<bschaefer> that would be useful, theres a good amount of apps in that ppa
<TheMuso> Laney: ^^ May be worth considering.
<ochosi> Laney: hey there! so as i haven't found anyone for the xdg-utils patch yet, it'd be much appreciated if you could take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1309744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> TheMuso: no, we can't build a flavour from a ppa, but we'll work on getting click software in there
<Laney> ochosi: ok
<Laney> aaand good morning #ubuntu-weather-updates
<didrocks> hey Laney!
 * didrocks has a visa now :)
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> good work ;-)
<Laney> was the trip to the consulate stress free?
<didrocks> yeah, nothing special :)
<didrocks> just take your feet
<didrocks> fight the heat
<didrocks> and be done :p
<Laney> wise words
<didrocks> weather checkup: 37°C today
<Laney> we might get 30 ...
<Laney> but raining atm
<didrocks> at least, you have some nice wet feeling :p
<Laney> apparently there was/is/will be storms
<didrocks> not close to raining here
<didrocks> oh
<Laney> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=lightning;sess=
<Laney> i wonder how this works
<didrocks> oh yeah, they started showing that kind of map on the general weather channels 10 years ago
<didrocks> I don't know either how they detect the impacts
<Laney> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learning/learn-about-the-weather/thunder-and-lightning/lightning "Detecting lightning"
<Laney> cool stuff
<didrocks> you still need to have close detection points I guess
<didrocks> not sure how far those radio waves propagate
<didrocks> These pulses are known as 'sferics' and are capable of travelling great distances because they are reflected between the surface of the Earth and a layer of the upper atmosphere called the ionosphere
<didrocks> or maybe not :p
<Laney> oh it's a worldwide system
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> impressive
<Laney> i wonder how the different sensors can tell which sferics are the same
<Laney> right DAY OFF, GOING TO THE LIBRARY TO READ ABOUT LIGHTNING
 * Laney RUNS
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<xnox> Laney: if you are about.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1343905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343905 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Empy desktop in Xubuntu 14.04 on reboot after upgrading upstart package" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> xnox: was ist das?
<Laney> oh what, that has the old version of the script?
<Laney> xnox: can you upload a fixed version?
<xnox> Laney: that's the deprecated gnome id change that just hit the -proposed pocket.
<xnox> Laney: in trusty.
<xnox> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/1.12.1-0ubuntu4.1
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178068270/upstart_1.12.1-0ubuntu10_1.12.1-0ubuntu11.diff.gz
<Laney> that
<xnox> Laney: damn, yeah that bit is missing.
 * xnox goes to fix.
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> probably want to ping to get that accepted fastish
<xnox> Laney: yeah. *sigh* my local branch on the desktop is correct, but i made the upload from laptop that had out of date branch.... =(
<Laney> xnox: oh well, at least it was caught quickly
 * xnox should bind my checkouts.
<Laney> i.e. proposed did its job
<ochosi> Laney: as you advised me to nag, i'm nagging now. plz upload xdg-utils to t-proposed ;)
<Laney> I'm doing it right now
<ochosi> sweet, that's amazing timing :)
<Laney> ochosi: done
<ochosi> \o/
<ochosi> thanks a lot, Laney
<Laney> It'll wait in the SRU queue until someone processes it, and then will need verifying
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1 will be there in a minute
<ochosi> hm, so first i need to bug the SRU team, then the testers to verify?
<Laney> you could verify it yourself
<ochosi> oh, i can? cool, i'll do that then
<Laney> but not until it's been accepted
<Laney> usually takes a few days, but you can go and argue that xubuntu considers this fix super important if you want
<ochosi> yeah, i'll try my best
<ochosi> i saw slangasek is vanguard today
<Laney> Might be alright to just let the normal process happen and users will get it through dist-upgrade as usual
 * Laney shrugs
<ochosi> yeah, well i'm happy i got it this far. usually i'm happy to contribute my small fixes upstream, the processes around uploading are still a bit foreign to me
<ochosi> the main reason i would prefer to get this fixed asap is because users have been having a hard time with light-locker otoh, but otoh they also blame light-locker for anything (e.g. suspend-related)
<Laney> it's glib time
<Laney> pitti: Is there anything like the old -k with the new adt-run/adt-buildm-ubuntu-cloud to let me SSH in and poke around?
<jibel> Laney, -s to open a shell after a test failure or --shell to open a shell after every test
<Laney> jibel: adt-run -s?
<jibel> that's options of adt-run
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> pitti: unping
 * didrocks goes to catch a train, will work offline
<didrocks> see you guys, and have a nice week-end!
<attente> i'm wondering if it's ok to create a new service that just allows apps to read the current session locale
<mterry> Laney, thanks for the deja-dup branch!  I'll try to get to it today, but if I don't or you are pressed for time, feel free to upload to utopic yourself
<Laney> mterry: merci, will do, thanks
<Laney> there's a few other autopkgtest failures to triage, will see how it goes
<ochosi> Laney: sorry to bother you with this again, now my xdg-utils patch has been verified by a tester. does that mean i get to set the verification-done tag? (i read the sru wiki page on verification a few times, it's still not very clear to me)
<Laney> ochosi: yep
<ochosi> ok, so now i *have to* wait 7 days?
<ochosi> it says it's mandatory, but that means no 14.04.1 for sure i guess
<Laney> well, you can try to argue for an exception
<ochosi> with whom? the sru team?
<Laney> but you probably want a few days baking
<Laney> yes
<ochosi> ok sure
<ochosi> well, it's a weekend...
<ochosi> i.e. !ideal
<Laney> maybe ask someone on monday
<ochosi> okeydokey, will do
<ochosi> thanks again, Laney
<Laney> yw
<Laney> sorry it took a while
<ochosi> no problem, i learned a fair bit by this :)
<lool> bregma: heya, around?
<hyperair> dobey: ping. is there a new amazon proxy thing, or shall i drop the patch from banshee?
<dobey> hyperair: drop the patch
<Laney> hrm, new glib breaks shotwell's test
<Laney> will poke monday
<Laney> have a good weekend everyone!
<Laney> seb128: if you feel like reviewing those branches at some point please do, looks like they missed the landing ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-07-19
<sabdfl> looking at "mount" and "df" on a bootstrap node on MAAS, I see no root filesystem
<sabdfl> ubuntu@g9j77:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<sabdfl> LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs / ext4 defaults 0 0
<sabdfl> but mount doesn't show anything
<sabdfl> gack, wrong channel, but any answer welcome :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-13
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: très bien, merci ! c'était un week-end calm
<willcooke> Morning all
<larsu> hi pitti seb128 and willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey larsu :-)
<pitti> hey larsu, hey willcooke!
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, how are you?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: looking good here, just moving to pack libreoffice 5.0~rc3 ...
<seb128> nice
<Laney> hello
<seb128> hey Laney, how is u.k? had a fine w.e?
<Laney> was quite quiet but fine thanks!
<Laney> did some bike riding and some climbing
<seb128> sporty w.e!
<seb128> did you watch some wimbledon? ;-)
<Laney> about 5 minutes but not really
<Laney> only interested when there is a uk component :P
<Laney> how was you weekend?
<Laney> r
<seb128> quite good
<seb128> saturday was sunny, biking, thai market lunch, went to a bbq in the evening
<seb128> yesterday was quiet, lunch with some friends and watched wimbledon
<seb128> today is grey and cold and rainy :-/
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> we had some great rain on saturday night
<larsu> hi Laney!
<larsu> "great rain"
<larsu> (Britishquotes)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> ah man, it's a shame if you can't appreciate a glorious downpour
<Laney> probably would have felt different if i was out in it
<larsu> ha, I agree, it was quite nice to feel the rain after that heat wave the other weekened
<larsu> *weekend
<larsu> ETOOMANYE
<seb128> larsu, "e" are good, don't dismiss them like that
<larsu> seb128: not if there's too many!
<seb128> eeeeeuh, that's non-sense ;-)
<seb128> I miss didrocks, he would understand :p
<larsu> haha
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> didier est encore en vacances ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, jusqu'à jeudi
<seb128> oh, Laney is having friday off apparently
<pitti> must be summer time!
<seb128> :-)
 * pitti looks forward to his vacation next week
<Laney> hey pitti, doing good thanks
<Laney> you? good weekend?
<Laney> yeah friday there's a family wedding
<pitti> Laney: yeah, nice summer weather here, we did some table tennis, long walks, quick swim, and gardening again
<Laney> ah, sounds pleasant
<Laney> woah
<willcooke> ?!
<Laney> session just weirdly locked
<Laney> during a dist-upgrade
<Laney> can that happen or am I imagining it?
<jpds> Laney: If your disk IO is full?
<Laney> not locked *up*, locked
<seb128> Laney, I imagine that can happen
<seb128> I just had the screen turning off and on like if it was probing for monitors or something during today's systemd upgrade
<Laney> probably that then
<seb128> though unsure what device changes could lead to a screen lock
<Laney> did yours lock?
<Laney> or come back unlocked
<ogra_> dbus restart or some such fun ?
<seb128> Laney, mine come back unlocked
<seb128> came
<seb128> ogra_, dbus restart would create more issues than that I think
<seb128> unless things changed
 * Laney does the update on laptop
<Laney> ah whoops, I'm running upstart there :P
 * Laney is doing that to check if suspend panics are related to this
<larsu> argh, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=752131#c5
<ubot5> Gnome bug 752131 in .General "GtkButtonBox has spacing between buttons by default when set to EXPAND" [Normal,New]
<Laney> larsu: nice, seems you sorted it out
<larsu> Laney: ya... I was just annoyed at that particular comment.
<mdeslaur> Laney: fyi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/20150426ubuntu1
<Laney> mdeslaur: ah, nice work!
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> g'night all
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, do you know any reason not to sync xserver-xorg-video-qxl from Debian?
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, if you know any reason please add a note on bug 1474154
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-14
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it appears your fixing of the valgrind check in xserver-xorg-video-intel never went into the Debian package (they are broken).
<robert_ancell> RAOF, Also, interesting that xserver-xorg-video-intel crashes is --enable-valgrind is not set. Does that seem correct?!
<robert_ancell> s/is/if
<jhenke> hi folks, is anybody planning to update Thunderbird in 15.04 to current upstream? Upstream released 38.1.0 3 days ago, 38.0.1 was completely skipped. I am also asking because every release also contains security fixes...
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> jhenke, that's a question for chrisccoulson but I'm sure we are going to update it at some point yes
<seb128> pitti, great work on the autopkgtests ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<pitti> seb128: merci !
<seb128> also kudos to whoever worked on the http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/ styling
<seb128> it's visually quite pleasant
<pitti> seb128: mostly Brandon Fairchild, this was a GSoC project
<pitti> (in Debian)
<seb128> nice!
<pitti> one of the few really good ones that I saw in Debian/Ubuntu
<pitti> he's even still active
<pitti> (that GSoC project ran last summer)
<pitti> it's really fast, and he did some nice tricks with the typeahead search
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> what up willcooke
<willcooke> another grey summer's morning
 * willcooke shakes his fist at the sky
<Laney> what if we all turn our fans on and point them upwards
<willcooke> :)O
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey seb128, not bad thanks!
<Laney> some fun climbing last night ;-)
 * Laney needs to start training properly though
<Laney> how about you?
<seb128> climbing maniac ;-)
<seb128> how is your shoulder?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> had to cancel tennis yesterday though
<seb128> 19°C and grey and wind and rain
<seb128> wth summer!
<Laney> yeah shoulder seems good
<Laney> oh no
<seb128> rescheduled to tonight though, so it's ok
<seb128> which should be cold and grey but at least not rainy!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, jhenke
<chrisccoulson> oops
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<jhenke> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128, jhenke, yes at some point. But my focus is currently bug 1471949 and bug 1474003
<ubot5> bug 1471949 in firefox (Ubuntu Precise) "Firefox 39 crashes on startup or within a few seconds on Precise/x86" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471949
<ubot5> bug 1474003 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 39 keeps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474003
<jhenke> I see, I understand you have to set priorities
<chrisccoulson> Also, updates from 31.7 -> 38.* haven't yet been enabled for people using Mozilla builds anyway
<chrisccoulson> So there's really no rush
<jhenke> hmm, on my Windows machine I got that update
<chrisccoulson> Were you offered it automatically or did a manual check?
<jhenke> hmm I do not remember, could be that I went to the about dialog (because I usually use Ubuntu, Windows is just he backup)
<jhenke> what else do you mean by a manual check?
<chrisccoulson> jhenke, yeah, going to the about dialog is a manual check
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not too bad thanks. How are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, thanks ;-)
<jhenke> chrisccoulson okay, then I wish you good luck with those two bugs and hope for supporting circumstance, which will bring tb 38.x soon :)
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, I'm double booked for our 1:1 - mind if I move it?
<willcooke> Laney, I'm hearing good things about this:  https://launchpad.net/~hugegreenbug/+archive/ubuntu/cmt2
<willcooke> it's supposed to be a really good open touchpad driver
<willcooke> from Chromebooks
<willcooke> If you get a chance, could you see how it performs on the XPS?
<willcooke> no hurry, just interested to know if its something we could think about
<willcooke> if the synaptics one is poor
<willcooke> I'm also curious about the failure mode - if you have a TP that isn't supported, does it not work at all
<Laney> willcooke: does it work for every 'synaptics' touchpad or what?
<willcooke> Laney, not sure yet, only just found out about it
<Laney> ok, will try it
<Laney> tjaalton: do you know anything about this by any chance?
<willcooke> sounds like it works for tp's on Chromebooks
<Laney> I heard that synaptics is supposed to be able to be replaced with a libinput based driver in the medium term too
<Laney> ah they did this for F22
<larsu> hello again
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> been away?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I see in my inbox you already moved that. no trouble from my side unless mvo would only be able to make it in that timeslot
<larsu> Laney: I was here this morning but left for some errands (and lunch) before you guys woke up
<Laney> aha
<larsu> how are ya?
<mvo> Sweet5hark: what timeslot? I'm somewhat flexible within the limits of my calendar :)
<Laney> just put some bread in to bake!
<Laney> hoepfully it comes out well for lunch
<Laney> so: grrrrrrreat
<larsu> ha, enjoy!
 * Laney is slowly making s-c tests pass with webkit2
<Laney> recreated the work I deleted :$
<larsu> uh oh - how did that happen?
<larsu> worked in a bd-do? :P
<Laney> worked in /home/laney/temp/
<larsu> :(
<Laney> then rm -rf temp/* # why would I need any of this shit?
<Laney> now it's in dev/canonical/upstream/desktop/software-center
<Laney> much more sensible
<larsu> indeed
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, did you speak to mvo then?
<mvo> willcooke: I'm a bit confused, I go a mail ~2h earlier that Sweet5hark and I should talk but we haven't yet
<mvo> willcooke: is there anything super-urgent going on?
<willcooke> mvo, Sweet5hark was/is going to have a chat with you about Click packaging of LibreOffice at some point
<seb128> mvo, nothing to panic over no worry ;-)
<willcooke> from his message up there it sounded like he'd asked you to a meeting which I subsequently moved :)
<seb128> mvo, Sweet5hark, btw I might be interested to join the discussion just for educational purpose
<mvo> willcooke: yeah, the above message confused me
<mvo> seb128: sure
<Sweet5hark> mvo: yeah -- I just would prefer a timeslot, so I can really make sure there are not other fires to extingush along then. does tomorrow 1300-1400CEST roughly work for you? I would then block that here.
<mvo> Sweet5hark: would 1h later be ok? 16:00-17:00 our time?
<mvo> Sweet5hark: or are you in a different timezone right now .) ?
<Sweet5hark> mvo: uhm, CEST=Berlin time, so 1600 Berlin time is not one hour later than 1300CEST.
<Sweet5hark> mvo: anyway 1600-1700 Berlin/CEST/our time tomorrow works for me ;)
<mvo> Sweet5hark: cool, do you create a calendar entry or shall I?
<Sweet5hark> mvo: I dont use that google-foo much, but go ahead if you want one ;)
<mvo> Sweet5hark: its important so that the time is blocked on my calendar :) invite send
<Sweet5hark> mvo: great, thanks!
<Laney> on the radio they're arranging a ham handover at 16:28 tomorrow in nottingham market square
 * Laney is totally there
<larsu> ham handover?
<Laney> someone wrote in and said that he is in nottingham and has too much ham to eat by himself
<Laney> so the presenters decided that it would be good for anyone who wants some to meet up
<Laney> ...
<willcooke> ? wrote in because he had too much ham ?
<willcooke> this will not end well
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> if I don't come back then send help to the left lion
<willcooke> this is a step up from a grotty van with "free kittens" scrawled on the side
<larsu> hah
<Laney> 6 music listeners are very trustworthy individuals
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> I agree
 * Sweet5hark imagines the monty phythons will reunite for a short play called "spHAM!"
<willcooke> heh
<Laney> it'll be a good news story anyway
<Laney> 10 nerds were found dead in the centre of nottingham yesterday after eating poisoned ham in what is being described as a "bizarre radio driven suicide pact"
<larsu> why nerds? Only nerds listen to the radio?
<larsu> or would only nerds follow a call for ham?
<Laney> ya, I am imagining the type of person who might turn up to such a meeting
<larsu> selecting nautilus' floating bar with the inspector is ... hard
<larsu> Laney: makes sense. Are you going for real? Would love to know how many people turn up... (don't eat the ham, though!)
<Laney> probably
<Laney> could get my picture... on the radio...
<larsu> oh yeah!
<larsu> only now that firefox is blocking flash am I realizing how many sites use it...
<larsu> (github, for example!?)
<attente> happyaron: hey, can you do a fcitx-qimpanel release with QT 5 enabled?
<Laney> phew, pushed s-c this time
<larsu> :)
<Sweet5hark> hmm, meetingology desktop meeting logs are not public anymore?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ?
<seb128> oh, I expect that to be a bug
<Sweet5hark> seb128:  http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/
<seb128> even specific urls can't be opened
<seb128> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-06-23-15.31.log.html
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-07-14
<willcooke> hrm
<larsu> hrm.
<willcooke> meetingology crashed?
<seb128> seems like the bot/server are having issues
<seb128> I guess we need to do without it today
<willcooke> just looking to see if I can find a command to kick it back in to lie
<willcooke> life
<Laney> #ubuntu-bots
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> stop people bouncing me to different channels
<seb128> I asked to -devel and go redirected to -irc
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> let's crack on
<Laney> haha
<seb128> not going to ask on a third channel
 * Laney strokes seb128
<willcooke> Roll call: attente (out), desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (out), happyaron (probably out), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter, themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<Laney> it'll  be okay
<seb128> lol
<larsu> \o
<dgadomski> o/
<seb128> hey :-)
<Sweet5hark> heya
<willcooke> I'll use the same commands for greping purposes...
<seb128> willcooke, isn't desrt out as well?
<larsu> desrt is out?
<seb128> willcooke, UE calendar has him in PTO
<seb128> yesterday and today
<seb128> larsu, ^
<willcooke> oh, yeah
<larsu> thanks
<willcooke> missed that one
<Laney> slackers
<larsu> slackers!
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> #topic attente
<willcooke> investigated clipboard support for gtk-mir: blocked on needing api
<willcooke> from content-hub
<willcooke> gtk-mir: fixed an issue where surfaces were still being created after
<willcooke> windows are destroyed, warning clean-up
<willcooke> was debugging surfaces not properly receiving focus in our package,
<willcooke> but it might be fixed with a new mir release
<willcooke> apparmor kernel patch is signed off, but still blocked on review of
<willcooke> the corresponding apparmor patch
<willcooke> (eof)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> worked on bug #1473458 - looks like in case of large number of connections saved in nm the dbus config param max_replies_per_connection limits the number of connections available to a user. So in case of more than ~128 connections (the default value of that param is 128) it may be required to increase it in the system bus config to have access to all of them (e.g. you can't connect to your VPNs via nm if they will be outside the default
<dgadomski> 128 connections displayed, nmcli also cannot access them)
<ubot5> bug 1473458 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM not listing all configured connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473458
<dgadomski> trying to reproduce #1297849, if I don't succeed soon I should be able to obtain some debug logs to analyze them
<dgadomski> reported the gvfs ACL issue (bug #1464645) upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=752067, provided some logs, waiting for their feedback
<ubot5> Gnome bug 752067 in smb backend "smb backend does not support ACL" [Normal,New]
<ubot5> bug 1464645 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Samba shares over gvfs do not respect ACL rules" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464645
<dgadomski> EOF
<seb128> thanks for upstreaming the gvfs one
<dgadomski> yw :)
<willcooke> awesome stuff, thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thank you
<seb128> the dbus thing might be worth discussing with pitti or maybe desrt/larsu
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
<dgadomski> thanks seb128, I'll talk to them
<willcooke> 1 After move statusbar tip position not right
<willcooke>   fixed already
<willcooke> 2 index number and candidate words are not on same hight after press
<willcooke> pages up and down
<willcooke>   fixed already
<willcooke> 3 track coredump file from random crash
<willcooke>   on going
<willcooke> 3 prepare some material for VISA
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
<willcooke> probably in bed, so timeout in 60 seconds
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your update via email
<willcooke> #topic Laney
<Laney> • Accidentally deleted my software-center porting, re-did it and (maybe) finished it this time. MPed.
<Laney> • Worked some more on using the gpg upstream pinentry, uploaded that.
<Laney> ∘ Come up with a scheme to let flavours choose their own pinentry, not very good until https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=791441 is fixed
<ubot5> Debian bug 791441 in gnupg-agent "Add more flexible mechanism to set the default pinentry per desktop environment" [Important,Open]
<Laney> ∘ Merged new gnupg2, currently resting in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gpg
<Laney> ∘ Tracked down a gcr bug & submitted patch for broken prompt with gnupg 2.0.28, also resting there until the patch is reviewed
<Laney> • By request of doko, merge pcre3, rebuild with gcc5, turns out to require a transition - submit both our regular (existing) delta and an update about the gcc5 situation to Debian
<Laney> ∘ File an sbuild bug with patch about it being hard to test build toolchain components from extra repositories like PPAs, waiting for feedback
<Laney> • Update: gtk+3.0 3.16.5 in ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-004 (when is this going to be uploaded to wily?)
<Laney> • Fix (NMU) autoconf-archive file conflict breakage in wily/unstable
<Laney> • Get briefed about new autopkgtest infrastructure so that I can do some basic maintenance while pitti is away next week
<Laney> • some proposed-migration eyeballing for a few stuck things
<Laney> • misc: on hols on Friday
<Laney> ⚰
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
<Laney> that's a coffin btw
<larsu> I worked some more on the dialog button spacing patch (in master now)
<Laney> yay
<Laney> can it go to branch?
<larsu> had some fun with mice and touchpads in u-s-d (making hw killswitch for touchpads work for oem)
<larsu> Laney: already proposed
<larsu> Laney: oh. no.
<larsu> some more discussion and work on the big icon issue - but there are a lot of issues in gtk's handling of those
<seb128> Laney, "soon, it's being tested today" says #ubuntu-mir about that landing 004
<Laney> I noticed that (probably) in eog's fullscreen toolbar too
<larsu> ya...
<larsu> maybe I should work around this in our icon theme for now
<Laney> also we should hide the headerbar there
<Laney> seb128: thx for poking
<larsu> since I probably won't be having a fix before I go on holiday
<larsu> NEXT WEEK
<larsu> also some theming work that I finally plan on landing this week (sorry for the delays)
<Laney> like prerender the icons?
<seb128> yes, please land the theme thing before holidays ;-)
<larsu> Laney: no, just fiddling with the directory sizes a bit
<Laney> oh ok
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<larsu> seb128: ya... as usual, changing things breaks unexpected things :/
 * larsu hates css
<willcooke> #topic qengho
<qengho> - chromium/ozone/mir work.
<qengho> - work on an upcoming problem with codecs. Upstream ripped out dymanic loading to fix Windows problems. Contributor saikrishna is working on it. We may have a solution.
<seb128> just curious but what's the status of chromium on mir?
<seb128> getting close from working?
<qengho> And some more bug reports from people who want GPU functions on again.
<qengho> seb128: it's pretty close, I think.
<willcooke> \m/
<qengho> About GPU, I think we should re-enable. We will get bug reports from hangs to errors.u.c .
<qengho> But, we should quash those with bug patterns.
<qengho> That's all for me.
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
<seb128> • ubuntu-personal snappy image
<seb128> ∘ hit snappy upgrade issues with the new kernel/grub, reported to snappy team with debug info
<seb128> ∘ other upgrade issues due to the new kernel logic and /boot space
<seb128> ∘ joined some discussions about legacy applications support
<seb128> • tested/validated some touch ota candidate updates
<seb128> • investigated/discussed ota-update langpack issues
<seb128> • NEW reviewed "buteo" stack for touch
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ some reviews (fixes for non scrollable panels)
<seb128> ∘ submitted fix for reading the correct custom-id number from system-image
<seb128> • some bugs triage
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> very busy week :)
<willcooke> thank you seb128
<seb128> as always :-)
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice 5.0 rc3
<Sweet5hark> - some more work on backporting to trusty and precise (unfortunately this eats still way too much time)
<Sweet5hark> - registered at the conference and submitted conference papers
<Sweet5hark> - some more conference orga wrt to sponsoring etc.
<Sweet5hark> - coordinated/wrote job description for upcoming new hire at TDF
<Sweet5hark> - some initial look at click packaging
<Sweet5hark> - wrote blog post on Doc Viewer/LibreOfficeKit
<Sweet5hark> - bug triage
<Sweet5hark> - administrative/leadership tidbits
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
<willcooke> hrm, he was here earlier
<willcooke> tkamppeter, please let me have your updates by email, or at the end of the meeting
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
<willcooke>  After further digging, found that the gnome screen saver issue I reported on last week is due to a crash in GLib, filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=752202 with a traceback from gnome-screensaver-dialog.
<willcooke> * Continued work on modularizing the accessibility profile code in casper.
<willcooke> * More upstream Speech DIspatcher discussion and work.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 752202 in gobject "gnome-screensaver-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_handler_disconnect" [Major,New]
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Fixied XMir bugs.
<willcooke> - Tidied XMir patch in preparation for proposal upstream.
<willcooke> - Updated X.Org packages to latest upstream versions, synced with Debian, added patch headers.
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<Laney> robert_ancell is doing X stuff now?
<willcooke> He's supporting tjaalton
<Laney> (beyond xmir)
<Laney> nice
<seb128> didn't you notice today that he merged/updated some of that? ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> oh, you don't read -changes do you?
<seb128> Laney, desrt, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=752202 might be for one of you
<willcooke> he sent me an email basically saying "just because my name is on the commit doesn't mean it's mine" :)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 752202 in gobject "gnome-screensaver-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_handler_disconnect" [Major,New]
<seb128> that states that downgrading glib fixes it
<willcooke> hit up TheMuso for more info.
<tkamppeter> hi
<willcooke> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - More testing on ippusbxd to find out why it does not print on my printer but does all othger IPP transactions.
<tkamppeter> - Uploaded new cups-filters and system-config-printers packages with the fixes on using ippusbxd with systemd.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<Laney> no I don't read it
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<Laney> right, ttyl, got to go to a meeting (skipped lunch today)
 * Laney waves
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> #endmeeting
<larsu> Laney: have ham!
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> Laney, you baked bread didn't work out?
<seb128> your*
<seb128> oh, you probably mean you didn't take a lunch break
<seb128> but you had something to eat still :-)
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<willcooke> qengho, a thought crosses my mind... I wonder if enabling GPU "stuff" in Cr will break compatibility with Xmir?
<willcooke> and/or Mir
<willcooke> no biggy, we can turn if off for those use cases
<willcooke> just curious if it'll work
<willcooke> we shall see L()
<willcooke> :)
<qengho> willcooke: hrm, well, it's hard to say because it's a hardware-related crash, but unity and other compositors are already using the GPU in their own ways. I don't think Mir is very different in that regard.
<willcooke> g'night all
<jdstrand> fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/FirefoxAndAdobeFlashNPAPI
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-15
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, comment vas-tu ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> je vais bien, merci !
<pitti> trop de travail avant mes vacances :)
<willcooke> morning all
<larsu> morning!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<Laney> hey hey
<willcooke> hi Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 & willcooke, how's it going?
<seb128> good! played some tennis yesterday evening ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> not bad!
<Laney> went to the pub quiz but didn't win this week :(
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi, are you sure what you pushed to the prereleases ppa is actually rc3?
<ricotz> i am pretty sure it isn't :\
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: urgh indeed -- will fix
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, add "check version in about-dialog" to your smoke test ;P
<ricotz> pretty small diff, and the missing etonyek/mdds fix for 4.6 made me wonder
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, so "5.0.0~rc3.1"?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, let me know if you uploaded something
<Laney> cyphermox: did you fix the iso smoke testing? :)
<cyphermox> Laney: psivaa disabled part of the tests :(
<cyphermox> apparently there are issues with utah
<Laney> oh :/
<Laney> are they going to be fixed?
<Laney> & what about the lvm test?
<cyphermox> yes, they're working on fixing the issues
<willcooke> cool, thanks chaps
<cyphermox> what about the lvm test?
<willcooke> the lvm build is red
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> Finished: SUCCESS
<cyphermox> the lvm builds are disabled, I think
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-lvm/
<Laney> it doesn't make the project fail
<Laney> but still
 * willcooke was looking at the wrong log
<cyphermox> Laney: it also hasn't run for a while
<Laney> hmm?
<Laney> dates on the left look recent to me
<cyphermox> may 10?
<Laney> 15-Jul-2015 09:11:20
<Laney> 20150715
<willcooke> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-lvm/lastBuild/consoleText
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> ah, I'm not looking at the same
<Laney> good ol jenkins
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> shall I file a bug somewhere for psivaa to peek at?
<Laney> good job he's not in here to see that I'm trying to give him work :)
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> ping cihelp in #u-ci-eng
<cyphermox> I don't know where they might keep bugs
<cyphermox> interestingly, the lvm install looks like it worked
<Laney> that log makes my eyes hurt
<cyphermox> me too
<cyphermox> but the kernel cmdline looks correct, and it's obviously booted and able to do things
<cyphermox> I doubt the lvm test checks much more ;)
<Laney> yeah it just doesn't give any useful error
 * Laney eats own arm
<Laney> too hungry, will file bug in a bit
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> looks like it would check the output of vgs, lvs, and what's mounted for the root partition, so it does check a few things
<cyphermox> ohh
<cyphermox> but as I recall that test was broken
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> it all needs some lovin' :)
<pitti> aah -- la monde est beaucoup mieux avec de la glace !
<pitti> seb128: as-tu déjà ton ?
<seb128> pitti, mon ?
<pitti> seb128: glace !
<seb128> ici il fait gris, il pleut et il fait 19°C
<seb128> non :-(
<pitti> wow; we've had almost neverending summer here for many weeks
<pitti> seulment lundi il faitait grise et "seulement" 22 deg (mais pas de la pluie)
<pitti> our ice cream café is working double shifts :)
<seb128> pitti, http://www.bbc.com/weather/2747373
<seb128> pitti, ici il a fait chaud quelques jours mais plus depuis 1 semaine
<pitti> seb128: :(
<willcooke> il pleut
<desrt> pluvas?
<pitti> mais non, il y a de la soleil tous le jours :) -- c'est l'été !
<Laney> there was some police action over lunch
<Laney> I wonder what happened
<willcooke> ham wars
<Laney> omg the ham meet
<Laney> I forgot
<willcooke> Nooooooooooo
<Laney> it's at 16:28
<willcooke> phew
<willcooke> assuming he hasn't just been arrested
<Laney> true
<Laney> suspicious man lurking with a huge ham hock
<Laney> mitya57: do you have commit powers for gnome-screensaver upstream?
<mvo_> Sweet5hark: bad news, straight out of the archive it won't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11882956/ - hardcoded pathes, there is some ld_preload magic by mterry that might help here though
<Sweet5hark> mvo: that one could be solvable though, by killing all the --with-system-$foo switches we do in deb packaging.
<Sweet5hark> mvo: setting the SYSTEM_STUFF var in ./debian/rules to empty would work towards that (but likely some of our vendor patches break by doing that)
<Sweet5hark> mvo_: that _is_ how you do development or upstream builds though. not using system langtag, but build and ship an in tree version.
<Sweet5hark> mvo_: but thanks for giving it a try!
<Sweet5hark> mvo_: (and no -- Im not expecting you to kick off a modified libreoffice build, in case it sounded like that)
<Sweet5hark> ;)
<Sweet5hark> mvo: FWIW, I could try to create a LibreOffice-vanilla debian package, kicking out as much debianisms as possible and upload that to a ppa ...
<willcooke> g'night all
<Laney> me too
<Laney> byesie bye
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, you around?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: ~rc3.1 copied. thanks for the hint ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, ok, although I won't be upload the backports while the ppa is over-filled :\
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, kind of
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, do you want to help out with keeping https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next up-to-date?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hmm, I guess I could
<ricotz> although I am just taking one packaging as base, and no precise so far in my ppa
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, btw, what is up with thunderbird 38.1.0?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yeah, I don't have precise for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora either because I need to fix the packaging to handle the different compiler packages
<chrisccoulson> but https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next has a packaging branch for each release (as it ends up being what we push out to -security)
<ricotz> I see
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, thunderbird 38.1.0 will be coming, but I haven't had time to test it properly (been overwhelmed with bug 1471949 and bug 1474003 this week)
<ubot5> bug 1471949 in firefox (Ubuntu Precise) "Firefox 39 crashes on startup or within a few seconds on Precise/x86" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471949
<ubot5> bug 1474003 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 39 keeps crashing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474003
<ricotz> jfyi, I decided to do some "private" update due the lack of updates in the official ppas ;)
<chrisccoulson> so I'm going to push out 31.8 first, and then 38.2.0 or whatever for the next release
<chrisccoulson> I've added you to ~mozillateam
<chrisccoulson> I would have pushed out 38.1 had Firefox 39 not been so problematic :)
<ricotz> I started using 38.1.0 here
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, irc you didnt answer the last time, why the gcc-backport wasn't done in a more general way which could be a benefit for e.g. libreoffice too
<chrisccoulson> Is it actually beneficial for libreoffice? At the time, I'd already created the new gcc package and got Firefox building with it. I was reluctant to change it again
<chrisccoulson> I wouldn't use it for anything else at the moment, because it produces broken code ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, right, 4.8 is problematic, 4.7.x or 4.9.x would be more interesting
<chrisccoulson> 4.8.2 is fine. There's a regression between that and 4.8.4. I'm bisecting atm
<ricotz> libreoffice already requires some tweaks to work with 4.6
<chrisccoulson> gcc-4.8 in trusty-updates is broken too
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I see what I can do regarding firefox, but I dont care much for the unity-menubar-patch
<chrisccoulson> you probably won't need to touch that - it doesn't normally need tweaking outside of trunk
<chrisccoulson> So at the start of the cycle I merge all of the packaging changes from trunk -> aurora / aurora -> beta, and then it generally doesn't change again
<ricotz> ok, i already run into breakages caused by it
<robert_ancell> tedg, regarding bug 1472097 - What's the unity8 branch RAOF is referring to?
<ubot5> bug 1472097 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Failed assertion in compCopyWindow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472097
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-16
<tedg> robert_ancell, I don't think it's actually a u8 branch, it is this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/xmir-support
<tedg> robert_ancell, I then made a xeyes.desktop that set the XMir flag and then did "ubuntu-app-launch xeyes"
<tedg> robert_ancell, Under Unity 8
<robert_ancell> tedg, thanks
<tedg> robert_ancell, I think that running under U8 is probably the issue, not the UAL branch. Are you able to run xeyes under U8 or with the demo server?
<robert_ancell> tedg, I can run xeyes under U8 using mir_demo_server
<robert_ancell> More complex stuff is crashing which I'm trying to find out why at the moment
<robert_ancell> tedg, is your stuff running a WM?
<tedg> Wait, so you're doing: System Compositor → U8 → Demo Server → XMir → Xeyes ?
<tedg> No window management, just Xeyes right now. I was told that Xeyes didn't need a WM.
<robert_ancell> Sorry, I mean just running XMir directly. No demo server
<robert_ancell> i.e. ssh in, run XMir, run xeyes
<robert_ancell> Confused with running demo server on my laptop
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<tedg> Need to put a kiddo to bed, brb
<robert_ancell> np
<robert_ancell> I'll be taking a lunch break in a few mins anyway
<tedg> robert_ancell, So it's not in my level of the stack to run the WM, that's ChrisTownsend's part. Not sure if that's the issue, but was hoping it'd work without to keep things simple.
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> hey larsu, how are you?
<larsu> pitti: great thanks! And you?
<pitti> larsu: quite fine, thanks!
<mitya57> Laney: nope :(
<mitya57> When Alberts (Flashback developer) tried to take it over, they said something like "old name is confusing, fork it under a different name"
<mitya57> Confusing in sense "gnome-screensaver != screensaver used in gnome"
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> larsu, bug #1473029 do you know what debug info would be useful if it's a messaging indicator issue?
<ubot5> bug 1473029 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "notification (image update, gmail, calls) displayed twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473029
<larsu> seb128: information on how to reproduce :D
<seb128> larsu, yeah, which people have not, it happens randomnly
<larsu> seb128: right. I guess first would be to find out whether it is a bug in indicator-messages or unity8. I'll comment
<seb128> larsu, thanks
 * larsu checks if there has been any activity on i-messages recently
<seb128> and yeah, my question was if there is any log that could help in figuring that out
<seb128> I don't think so
<larsu> seb128: attaching .cache/upstart/indicator-messages.log won't hurt, though
<seb128> right
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke! und Dir? kein Regen mehr?
<seb128> auch gut, danke!
<seb128> nee, sonne is zuruck ;-)
<seb128> ist
<larsu> haha :)
<seb128> :-p
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> hi TheMuso
<larsu> morning willcooke !
<willcooke> what up larsu
<larsu> sky?
 * larsu sees himself out
<willcooke> ;p
<larsu> all good, and you?
<Laney> greetings
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: FYI, I'm currently upstartifying the worker bits
<pitti> which turns out to be a lot harder than I thought, but I'll hack on a bit
<willcooke> Laney, ham update?
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> hey pitti, to add 'respawn'?
<Laney> willcooke: didn't go :(
<willcooke> ha, probably for the best
<larsu> morning Laney!
<pitti> Laney: no, that works fine; but I'm struggling with adding a "stop" script to a "task" upstart job
<willcooke> larsu, I'll listen to the radio and see if they have a report
<willcooke> erm, Laney ^^
<willcooke> sorry larsu
<Laney> there's no news on #hamdover
<Laney> suspicious
<pitti> Laney: which seems to be impossible; there is no RemainAfterExit= equivalent in upstart
<willcooke> XD
<larsu> willcooke: was slightly confused for 2 seconds
<larsu> glad that's over now
<pitti> Laney: anyway, no mass-restart of the workers for now; one can restart them individually
<larsu> Laney: that vte issue is slightly annoying..
<Laney> no shit
<Laney> annoying is trading bugs by reverting commits
<larsu> ya....
<larsu> I guess because this fix came later?
<Laney> later than what?
<larsu> the other one
<larsu> ah I guess the other bug was introduced by this commit?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> not that I really understand it
<larsu> me neither
<Laney> it only started once gnome-terminal was built against the new vte
<Laney> which is weird
<Laney> and it only happens sometimes which is also weird
<Laney> and I don't even understand why it should happen at all unless the theme is overriding padding on VteTerminal
<Laney> meh
<larsu> even then it shouldn't happen...
<Laney> :|
<larsu> ya... looks to me like the problem is that vte doesn't calculate the border/padding correctly
<larsu> it *should* break any time the theme changes settings
 * larsu checks
<Laney> great if you can fix it more robustly
 * larsu doesn't promise anything L)
<larsu> s/L/;
<larsu> hehe: Revert "Revert "Add the style [...]""
<mzanetti> hey, who's owning the unity8-desktop-session-mir pckage?
<willcooke> mzanetti, I think bregma
<willcooke> at least he was
<mzanetti> thanks
<willcooke> yw!
<mzanetti> bregma, is there a reason why unity8-desktop-session-mir doesn't pull in mir-graphics-drivers-desktop ?
<mzanetti> maybe it can't? but I get many reports of people missing the drivers package and then it's not working for them
<bregma> mzanetti, if you're using an older version of unity8-desktop-session-mir that does not have the workaround for the missing Mir dependecies, you need to upgrade to a newer version of the package
<desrt> morning, peeps
<larsu> desrt: morning!
<larsu> what's up?
<desrt> trying to find a citation for the "it's always morning on the internet" thing :)
<mzanetti> :D
<anpok_> desrt: try the irc logs of #ubuntu-desktop
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i am trying to explain this concept to some doubtful friends
<davmor2> desrt: just tell them to say afternoon all and see how shunned they are ;)
<Laney> willcooke: time to tune in
<Laney> mitya57: want to push a fix for me anyway? :)
<Laney> willcooke: now!
<willcooke> bah in a meeting
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> there is a weird twist
<Laney> you'll have to iplayer it
<seb128> Laney, what are you guys watching?
<larsu> something British
<Laney> news of the great ham handover that took place in nottingham yesterday
<larsu> oh. did you end up going?
<Laney> nein
<seb128> why not?
<larsu> schade
<Laney> lazy
<seb128> you don't like free meat?
<Laney> it's like 10 minutes ride
<larsu> ah, way too much
<larsu> for some ham
<Laney> yeah, hills and everything
<seb128> #gtk discussions, shrug
<seb128> "- do we know of any user of that code out of nautilus
<seb128> - yes elementary filemanager
<seb128> - that's fine we have somebody who can patch that
<seb128> - anything else? if not that's fine, don't bother about providing compat, we can just change thing in an incompatible way"
<seb128> grumpf
<larsu> seb128: what is this about?
<seb128> larsu, discussions about the gtksidebar
<seb128> on #gtk+ an hour ago
<seb128> seems like they decided that it's better if they keep it working for existing users at the end
<seb128> but the mentality of "let's check things we care about and if there is none then it's fine to land incompatible changes" is grrrr
 * larsu reads
<seb128> <csoriano> feaneron, aah ok
<seb128>  mclasen, hey, feaneron and me were discussing about the other-locations
<seb128>  mclasen, so... currently, if some gtk+ client updates to gtk3.18 the sidebar doesn't work as expected
<seb128>  
<seb128> read from there
<seb128> "<csoriano> mclasen, so either, we provide a legacy mode, or we make at some point before 3.18 the otther-location widget public API"
<seb128>  
<seb128> "<mclasen> csoriano: 'could be' doesn't help - we don't want invest tons of effort into a legacy mode if nobody is 'actually' going to benefit from it"
<seb128>  
<seb128> enough copying
<seb128> but that statement summarize it
<larsu> yeah... that's annoying
<larsu> GtkPlacesSidebar is kinda weird anyway
<seb128> I'm sure they have good reasons to want to change it
<seb128> it's just that their "it doesn't affect anyone, we can change it" is just true
<seb128> there are random devs out there that got bitten every time they do that and that loose trust in the toolkit
<larsu> ya, indeed
<seb128> is just not*
<larsu> I think it's all lost at this point
<seb128> yeah, I guess so
<seb128> anyway we need to be careful next time we update gtk
<larsu> there are almost no apps outside of the gnome ones that can (or want to) keep up
<larsu> yes. Thanks for noticing
<seb128> yw!
<commander_> hello i am packing a Qt webkit based application am confused what should i put as dependencies my app executable ldd output is here in pastebin http://pastebin.com/mfgdrEtz
<ogra_> commander_, cross pasting the same line in all ubuntu channels isnt gonna help
<commander_> ogra_, then how can i get help
<mitya57> Laney, push to Ubuntu? Which one?
<ogra_> you could go to #ubuntu-app-devel which would be the right channel for such questions ...
<ogra_> and ...
<ogra_> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<larsu> oh wow I didn't know about that one :)
<ogra_>  !ask mentions it ;)
<ubot5> ogra_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra_> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Laney> mitya57: to git.gnome.org (you have commit there, yes?)
<mitya57> No, I don't have any rights at all there…
<commander_> thanks ogra_
<Laney> oh :)
 * Laney goes to bug someone else
<Laney> oh laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars
 * larsu updates irssi highlight regexp
<mitya57> haha
<larsu> la+rsu?
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/282948 <- review and commit to gnome-screensaver if you like it?
<Laney> it is maintainerless
<larsu> are you making me the one that touched it last?
<Laney> it'll have my name :P
<larsu> fair enough :)
<Laney> sponsor me for a git account instead :)
<mitya57> Btw we have some patches (like port to libsystemd) that can be forwarded as well.
<larsu> Laney: apply and put me as vouching for you (I will)
<mitya57> Though nobody is going to make new releases, so committing upstream does not help much
<larsu> why am I doing that then, Laney?
<mitya57> Other distros can notice the patches and cherry-pick them :)
<larsu> "awesome"
<mitya57> Btw here is a mail I was referring to: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2014-October/msg00088.html
<Laney> yeah, there won't be any release
<Laney> but at least the fix will be there for others
<larsu> Laney: is there a bug we could reference?
<Laney> sort of (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=752202) but gnome-screensaver is closed for bugs
<ubot5> Gnome bug 752202 in gobject "gnome-screensaver-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_handler_disconnect" [Major,New]
<Laney> bah, just saw that last comment
 * Laney wasted time
<larsu> Laney: I should still commit, no?
<larsu> this is about tests in glib
<Laney> yes
<larsu> isn't it?
<Laney> two bugs
 * larsu nods
<larsu> Laney: pushed
<Laney> ty1
<Laney> !
<larsu> ya. apply for an account
<larsu> you deserve one
<larsu> speaking of which.... going to GUADEC?
<Laney> nein
<larsu> so no ubuntu folks this year?
<larsu> gnome ubuntu maybe?
<Laney> happyaron is going
<Laney> and FJKong?
<larsu> ah cool
<ochosi> really hope these land on the desktop at some point, so much nicer than the current icons... http://design.canonical.com/2015/07/the-monochromatic-makeover/
<larsu> ah nice
<larsu> interesting how they used blurry versions for the old ones
<larsu> makes the new ones look even better :)
<ochosi> hehe, yeah, that's an evil trick ;)
<ochosi> still very nice style improvements and i don't see why it wouldn't work on a desktop/laptop
 * ogra_ finds the indicator ones pretty awful 
<larsu> indeed!
<ogra_> (using them on the phone since a while)
<ochosi> larsu: while we're talking, did you have to make any adjustments to light-themes for gtk3.16 aka wily?
<ochosi> ogra_: right, i haven't seen/used them on a phone, at least to the eye on the web they look nice
<larsu> ochosi: yes, a few fixes for broken apps
<larsu> and scrollbars
<ochosi> oh could you point me to that?
<larsu> they are MRs on ubuntu-themes
<ogra_> specifically the network indicator ones ... the rest is ok ... well, and the fact that the volume indicator only has two steps now is really disturbing
<ogra_> "loud or quiet" :P
 * larsu has never understood the need for a volume indicator on phone
<ogra_> helps in crowded environments ... where you want to know it is on full volume before playing that video for your table neihbor
<ogra_> +g
<larsu> hit the volume-down key?
<ogra_> but then it mutes, because it was already low (and i didnt know) :P
<seb128> larsu, the indicator is supposed to get mpris controls for player, that should land for the next ota I think
<seb128> larsu, also knowing if you phone is muted is nice
<larsu> seb128: ah right. totally makes sense for that
 * ogra_ likes to have that one view overview about how loud the phone is 
<seb128> like a the theatre, did I mute it? just check the icon
<larsu> hm, fair enough
 * larsu never needs that
<ogra_> i could easily live without indicator on the desktop :)
<larsu> I use it to pause things sometimes
<seb128> I use it to change volume and mute
<larsu> (brb)
<seb128> like mouse wheel/middle click on the icon
<larsu> seb128: I have hw keys for that ;)
<ogra_> yeah, same here, my kbds has a touch slider for volume
<ogra_> *kbd
<bregma> seb128, willcooke, is it still true that we no longer support the ubuntu-desktop-next image and we can just close any related bugs (that do not apply elsewhere)?
<ochosi> larsu: thanks, borrowed the :link and .overshoot commits. will see what that other not-yet-merged branch is about...
<willcooke> bregma, seb128 it's a yes from me.
<willcooke> has anyone used 802.11d
<willcooke> it's very obscure this 11d thing, so I think it's probably safe to say we dont need it
<willcooke> s/need/need ui support
<willcooke> hey sverdy
<willcooke> sverdy, looks like Intel Centrino wifi supports it
<sverdy> thanks willcooke. do we know what this is used for? and who uses it?
<willcooke> doing some searches
<seb128> bregma, sure you can close those, though I expect most of the issues apply to the snappy personal image (request to include more software) or are code bugs in unity8&co
<willcooke> sverdy, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11d-2001
<willcooke> sverdy, read the line that starts "The current 802.11 standard defines operations....."
<willcooke> I think it just means that if you use wifi in places other than those in that list, then you need D
<sverdy> thanks willcooke!
<Laney> ttyl!
<Laney> (monday)
<Laney> (muhahaha)
<willcooke> g'night
 * qengho afk.
<xclaesse> desrt, any reason why ~/.cache/dconf is owned by root:root on my ubuntu ?
<xclaesse> making duplicity fail to make a backup
<xclaesse> googling, it seems common and really old issue actually
<desrt> xclaesse: i'm guessing it involves running apps under sudo
<desrt> but really, nothing should ever be trying to write anything at all to ~/.cache/dconf in the normal case
<xclaesse> no idea... :/
<desrt> this only happens if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is unset
<xclaesse> even if I'm running app as root, the dconf daemon should still be running as user and be the only writer, no?
<desrt> it depends on what sudo is set up to do
<desrt> there has been quite a lot of arguing about this over the years
<desrt> but the general feeling is "don't run graphical apps under sudo"
<desrt> and "we know it's broken, an we won't fix it, because that would only encourage you to do it"
<desrt> i think lennart has weighed in fairly heavily on this issue in the past, for example
<didrocks> good well, morning I guess :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-17
<TheMuso> cyphermox: I think you forgot to push your casper changes to bzr. Don't worry about it now, I'll fix it up... I just went to upload a new revision of the package based on the bzr branch to find it rejected due to your upload...
<Noskcaj-school> The current version of clutter-1.0 in wily is broken with many graphics card due to switching to gdk as the default backend. See bug 1462445
<ubot5> bug 1462445 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole starts with blank screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462445
<Noskcaj-school> This means totem and parole don't function with their default videosink, and many other clutter apps have issues
<Noskcaj-school> Would it be safe to revert the change of default backend until a proper fix is found? https://git.gnome.org/browse/clutter/commit/?id=60dbeb9425f51fc602ba2fe89b2a968ef4b527ed
<didrocks> Noskcaj-school: hey, Laney won't be around today if I'm right, I'll do with the revert personnaly, but I didn't update clutter for quite some years, so I would prefer to have a second opinion
<TheMuso> Oh hey didrocks. :) Wasn't aware you were currently so closely aligned with us down under. :p
<Noskcaj-school> didrocks: thanks. i'll link a bunch more bugs here that it should fix
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey! my jetlag is closely aligned (already up for 5 hours) ;)
<TheMuso> didrocks: Ah ok, that makes sense.
<didrocks> Noskcaj-school: yeah, I bet there are quite some side-effects of this change…
<didrocks> TheMuso: yep! on the positive side, it's only 24°C right now and not 39°C like yesterday…
<didrocks> so working by night is quite an advantage
<TheMuso> Yeah I can imagine, although 24 degrees overnight is still pretty warm.
<Noskcaj-school> The revert should be safe since it's what we've had until wily, but we'll need to fix the backend itself soonish
<didrocks> indeed, we have a hot summer here
<didrocks> Noskcaj-school: indeed
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> ça va didrocks !
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi ?
<didrocks> jetlag though, slept 3 hours, wake up at midnight… and working since then :p
<pitti> didrocks: where did you go?
<didrocks> Washington DC for 3 weeks
<didrocks> just diverted to New York for 4 days :)
<didrocks> oh, I forgot to send you this google+ post with the space food
<didrocks> asking if you wanted more :p
<didrocks> (I was explaining your deep interest to Julie)
<pitti> didrocks: heh, thanks; I've had three space ice creams now, that was enough to get a feeling for it :)
<didrocks> ah, of course, ice creams had to be involved… :)
<didrocks> we got some frozen yogurts there, but no ice creams
<pitti> didrocks: so did you spend a lot of time on the mall?
<pitti> didrocks: I spent like a whole day on the Air & Space museum alone back then, and the one with the rocks and meteorites etc. (Natural History?) was also quite good
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, we visited most of the museum around it, and did as well a lot of walking in general (25km/day in New York and between 15 to 20 kms/day in DC)
<pitti> wow
<didrocks> yeah, Natural History was interesting, the American history one as well
<didrocks> the National Art Gallery was bigger than what we expected
<pitti> didrocks: we only had one weekend after the core sprint back then, not enough to see everything :/
<didrocks> and also we visited the capitol, the capitol library which is splendid, the supreme court…
<pitti> oh, great! we didn't get to that; "only" the white house
<didrocks> yeah, we even didn't visit everything we wanted, and that was in 3 weeks with almost no day off!
<pitti> that sounds intense!
<didrocks> yeah, we couldn't go back to white house, to many people already booked
<didrocks> but Julie wasn't that disappointed
<pitti> yeah, it really wasn't that big of a deal honestly
<didrocks> agreed, we are quite used to those kind of furnitures in Europe I guess
<didrocks> the capitol library was way more impressive
<pitti> it's also a bit of a shame that I've been at the white house, but never yet at the "Bundeskanzleramt" in Berlin
<pitti> I bet!
<didrocks> ah, I guess it's always that, you visit more than people living around :)
<didrocks> we spent the 14th of July at the embassee
<didrocks> was surprise to see there the ex prime-minister
<didrocks> also the imf (which is under French governance) president
<didrocks> and the first day in DC, we crossed on a street our agriculture current minister
<didrocks> never saw any famous politic in France, have to go to the US to see them :p
<pitti> lol
<didrocks> so yeah, was a really nice trip! and at least, Julie discovered a little bit of this country
<didrocks> oh also, almost forgot
<didrocks> the smoothest ever immigration process to the US ever
<didrocks> 10 people in front of us
<didrocks> (seems there were only american citizen in this flight)
<pitti> didrocks: wow!
<pitti> didrocks: so far my smoothest one was Austin last time
<pitti> didrocks: with the passport machines; but even that took 10 mins (!)
<didrocks> we couldn't get there, it's only if you ESTA was already processed manually once
<didrocks> and I got a new one, and it was the first time for Julie…
<didrocks> pitti: I'm probably going to take a nap. Do you mind telling to seb and will if they are looking for me that I'll be back later on? (keeping IRC on). I've already worked 8 hours anyway today, but I'll keep in touch with them at lunch time/afternoon
<didrocks> let's see how long I can sleep… :p
<pitti> didrocks: sure! sleep weel!
<didrocks> thanks, ttyl!
<larsu> hm seems like I barely missed didrocks :)
<larsu> morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> hey larsu, hey seb128!
<larsu> guten morgen pitti!
<seb128> hey pitti, happy friday! how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks! yourself?
<pitti> seb128: FYI, didrocks' body clock is still all wrong; didrocks | 00:07:09> good well, morning I guess :)
<pitti> seb128: he went to bed an hour ago, but he'll catch up with you and will around noon
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I read the irclog when I saw larsu's comment
<seb128> pitti, weird jetlag shift from a trip back from US eastcoast ;-)
<seb128> I usually sleep until like 1am when I come back
<seb128> ups
<seb128> 1pm I mean
<seb128> oh, and I'm good thanks ;-)
<pitti> yeah, maybe instead of adjusting 6 hours forward he's trying to adjust 18 hours backwards :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> pitti, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/wily/i386/ is that a new infra bug/do you want to be pinged about those?
<pitti> seb128: I'm still regularly watching the tmpfail ones, so no need for that yet
<pitti> seb128: that's the kind of hiccup I'm looking for indeed
<seb128> k
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> bah, no golf on this morning
<willcooke> Washed out
<willcooke> They said it rained 12mm in 30 mins this morning
<seb128> urg
<seb128> welcome to england!
<willcooke> Scotland
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> Nothing to do with us ;[
<willcooke> ;p
<seb128> yeah yeah
<willcooke> lol
<pitti> seb128: so, this auto-retries up to 3 times after such a "nova boot" failure (it has a timeout of 30 mins, usually it takes 1 min)
<pitti> seb128: so for now I take it scalingstack was down for a longer period last night
<pitti> seb128: it already broke down for about an hour yesterday around noon, I asked and they fixed it
<pitti> seb128: so for now I'm just re-running all tmpfail tests
<pitti> seb128: (just FYI)
<seb128> seems not a really reliable infrastructure :-/
<seb128> pitti, k, thanks
<pitti> seb128: well, this is all still fairly new, so lots of opportunities for IS to learn :) but I think they actually fixed a config bug there, it was not just a "reboot and hope" thing
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: and I can certainly improve the auto-retry thing, that's my part
<seb128> larsu, oh btw, what's the status of the theme update? Laney if off today and you are on vac starting tonight ...
<pitti> seb128: that's the point of running that for 2/3 weeks on the side, and seeing the fallout
<seb128> pitti, yeah, ideally you could rely on the infra to be up, but things need to work in real world not in theory...
<pitti> seb128: well, it's not like the four current machines never fail :)
 * pitti strokes his sore "retry test" finger
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128: I've proposed the nautilus parts on Monday. I'll get eog and some minor things up later today (at latest on the weekend) - after I figure out this terminal resizing thing
<seb128> larsu, k
<larsu> what's the status on the overlay scrollbars?
<seb128> what do you mean?
<larsu> can we merge it?
<seb128> I though that was part of the coming theme update
<larsu> no, it's been proposed for a while
<larsu> waiting on design I think
<seb128> oh, right, willcooke was supposed to ask them?
<larsu> I think he did and people liked it, but I don't know if that was the official answer yet
<larsu> I'll ask him when he's around
<seb128> k, let's land it then, I think we agreed that it was a good start in any case even if extra tweaking is needed later
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<seb128> larsu, the nautilus changes look good to me, approved it
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<willcooke> larsu, seb128 - it's with johnlea.  He was due to talk to Mark about it yesterday.  We gave him a video showing the new set up and he was going to demo to Mark
<seb128> k
<seb128> let we know when you hear back from him
<willcooke> I'm just trying to get hold of him now....
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128, Laney: FYI, bug 1475537
<ubot5> bug 1475537 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Wily) "powerpc/ppc64el regression: libgtk-3-dev broken in 3.16.5-1ubuntu1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475537
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> why is that arch specific?
<seb128> pitti, thanks for finding it out :-)
<pitti> seb128: I just followed up again
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128:          libmirclient-dev [amd64 arm64 armhf i386],
<seb128> is that from a time where mir didn't exist on other archs?
<pitti> apparently so
<seb128> k, so we just need to drop those restrictions I guess
 * seb128 does that
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128: so build and binary deps should have the same arch list
<pitti> either drop the build dep from powerpc/ppc64el, or drop the arch list from the -dev, depending on whether mir works on ppc
<seb128> I don't know if it "works"
<seb128> but it builds/should be installable
<pitti> seb128: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ est vert à nouveau
<seb128> bien !
<pitti> seb128: so I agree, just dropping the arch restriction in the -dev sounds fine for now
<seb128> cool
<seb128> thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: thanks for fixing! once this is in -proposed, I can rebuild packagekit and resolve that NBS
 * pitti loves the pre-holiday rush
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, fix uploaded, I untagged the bug but maybe I should wait for gtk to build for that?
<seb128> pitti, though there are some boottest regression in the mir stack so it's not going to migrate now anyway
<pitti> seb128: ah, untagging sounds fine
<seb128> good
<pitti> seb128: that's ok -- it doesn't need to migrate to allow reverse dependencies to build
<seb128> yeah, it was rather the other way around
<seb128> I didn't want the current gtk to migrate before the new one builds
<willcooke> ?
<willcooke> oops, wrong screen
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: so, for the record, it's weird, I couldn't sleep on the way back, so skipped a night during flight (and arrived at Frankfurt at 5am)
<didrocks> then, waiting for the flight to Lyon, even not sleepy
<pitti> didrocks: hey! feeling better now?
<didrocks> I just slept for the first time yesterday from 9am to midnight and was all fresh and ready to work :p
<didrocks> pitti: a little bit (actually, I'm awaken for an hour already, but was backlogging on email first)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> but yeah, first time I have this kind of jetlag clock
<didrocks> I'm sure as well that the 38°C in Lyon doesn't help to have a good sleep
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: how about sleeping on icecubes?
<Sweet5hark> ... didier on the rocks.
<willcooke> get your coat
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
 * didrocks now considers Sweet5hark's suggestion
<didrocks> willcooke: so, it seems like I'll do night shifts for now on :p
<didrocks> from*
<willcooke> ah, good - I was going to ask you if you would anyway
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> and day shifts too
<didrocks> willcooke: seems like the current experiment for today anyway, right? ;)
<willcooke> :D
 * desrt yawns
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hihi!
<didrocks> morning desrt
<seb128> didrocks, hey as well :-)
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;-)
<seb128> (just read the irclog, my laptop was not plugged correctly and went flat during lunch)
<didrocks> ah ok, I didn't see you leaving IRC
<didrocks> only 45 mails to go to finish the entire backlog \o/
<desrt> hellos to everyone!!
<Sweet5hark> LibreOffice on wayland via gdk/gtk3: http://caolanm.blogspot.de/2015/07/libreoffice-on-wayland.html
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, neat!
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: btw the current prereleases also default to use gtk3 right now still. But I guess I will still revert to gtk2 for us as default as a/ I dont know how stable gtk3 is now IRL b/ gtk3-foo currently has no gmenumodel-dbus-unity-foo right now.
<willcooke> kk
<Sweet5hark> (for wily. it looks rather stable, so should be good for anything later)
<davidbarth> willcooke: hey Will; sorry if that's a faq, but i there a quick way to switch between the desktop greeter and the "touch" one on wily?
<davidbarth> i booted on a daily image with the touch greeter and after an upgrade i'm getting the desktop greeter
<willcooke> hummm
<willcooke> if you set the session to U8 and login from the initial greeter
<willcooke> do you get the U8 greeter?
<seb128> yes
<davidbarth> actually i can't login but i don't see anything in .xsession-errors
<davidbarth> ah, in .cache/upstart/unity8.log, where it belongs ;)
<davidbarth> mir failes to find platform for current system
<seb128> is mir-graphics-drivers-desktop installed?
<davidbarth> seb128: yes, 0.13.3+15.10.20150617
<seb128> k, dunno then
<seb128> what's your issue exactly?
<davidbarth> session fails to start
<seb128> you try to log into an unity8 session from unity-greeter and you get back to the greeter?
<davidbarth> i'll keep digging, just getting myself used to the setup
<davidbarth> seb128: yes, exactly
<seb128> is that a new install?
<davidbarth> yes
<seb128> try to rm .cache/upstart and /var/log/lightdm
<davidbarth> daily image install in vmware + apt-get upgrade
<seb128> then restart lightdm, try to log in
<davidbarth> ok
<seb128> oh, vmware
<seb128> could be that you are on software rendering
<seb128> that mir doesn't support
<davidbarth> but it worked initally, so it shouldn't be that bad
<seb128> you can try to check the /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log
<davidbarth> ah ok, i will check that as well
<davidbarth> that makes for a lot of tracks to follow; thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<davidbarth> seb128: the rm's made it work again; also i had to generate the ssh host key manually, which the setup had failed to generate
<davidbarth> now i can debug the rest
<willcooke> davidbarth, seb128 I've seen that ssh issue a few times now
<willcooke> I'll do a bit of digging
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-07-19
<n4n1t3> hello
<n4n1t3> i was wondering if i could get some help
<n4n1t3> i purchased a dell inspiron 14 2015 model
<n4n1t3> and i decided to install lubuntu 14.04
<n4n1t3> and i cant get my trackpad to scroll any ideas?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-18
<qengho> Good morning!
<hikiko> hi
<qengho> Hi hi
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> Laney!
<pitti> hey!
<Sweet5hark> moin
<pitti> tedg, Laney: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/convergence-y-replace-upstart
<willcooke> morning sprinters
<hikiko> andyrock, Trevinho https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/nux/nux.fixed-smart-ptr/+merge/300293 could you review this branch? (it fixes nux compile errors)
<willcooke> xnox, morning.  Is this (potentially) a quick fix do you know?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1603223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "German Translation shows $(Release) instead of Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<hikiko> morning willcooke, Laney seb128 pitti Sweet5hark qengho :p
<willcooke> hi hikiko!
<qengho> Howdy!
<hikiko> :)
<seb128> hey hikiko willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128, how goes the sprint so far?  Need anything arranging?
<seb128> it's going well
<seb128> no, everything is fine
<seb128> thanks for asking!
<Laney> err
<Laney> we're missing caviar
<willcooke> Laney, I can ship some fish paste over night.  Best I can do
<davmor2> willcooke: oh come on you can do better than that, nip round you local chippy can grab a bundle of roe and ship that, at least that way it is fish eggs
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> we coincided with the heatwave
<willcooke> It's pretty good here so far, up to ~ 25 in the sun already
<willcooke> hikiko, Trevinho - anything pending re: lowgfx for .1?  If we hurry we might still get it in the image
<davmor2> willcooke: pfff
<davmor2> willcooke: no it won't I start testing in anger today
<willcooke> Are you open to bribes?
<hikiko> willcooke, we reverted the multimonitor change and I think Trevinho does the sru again :/
<robert_ancell> willcooke, seb128 - hi from a similar timezone!
<seb128> hey robert_ancell!
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell!  "Good" flight?
<willcooke> blimey:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36822272
<robert_ancell> willcooke, I didn't realise I was meant to pick up my luggage in Vancouver but it got here today :)
<willcooke> robert_ancell, erk!  I hate having to do that.
<robert_ancell> willcooke, yeah, I was suprised
<willcooke> glad it found you
<willcooke> I think this ARM sale is pretty bad news for the UK
<robert_ancell> willcooke, do you know who owned it before?
<robert_ancell> Is it the founders selling out?
<robert_ancell> willcooke, seb128, do you know what the state of the gsettings/snap work is? Is it tracked anywhere?
<willcooke> I think it was Apple, ex-Acorn bods, VLSI and a few others.  I imagine they still all hold shares.
<robert_ancell> Guess they all wanted their own private islands
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think it's "on desr_t's backlog, not started, and she's on holidays for the next weeks"
<willcooke> robert_ancell, desrt and I still need to kick it off properly and break down the tasks.  So it's not re-started yet.  There are some app armor patches which the security team need to review from attente first
<robert_ancell> seb128, that's what I assumed, but I haven't been able to get in touch with desrt.
<seb128> robert_ancell, but gsettings is working today if you use the gsettings and home interfaces
<willcooke> If j_dstrand is around at the sprint he might be able to advise re: the patches
<robert_ancell> ok, cool
<robert_ancell> thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, you need some hack in the wrapper, I think didrocks put those in the common desktop one
<robert_ancell> yeah, was talking to him about that
<seb128> to symlink $snap_user/.config/dconf to the normal userdir one
<seb128> robert_ancell, is gsettings blocking anything or are you just being curious?
<robert_ancell> seb128, not blocking, just don't know the state if anyone asks
<robert_ancell> I'll just say TBD
<willcooke> robert_ancell, if poss. would be nice to get an agreeement from #security to review and accept a_ttente's patches
<robert_ancell> willcooke, link?
<robert_ancell> I will chase that up
<willcooke> robert_ancell, sorry, will need to defer to attente ^
<Trevinho> Morning
<robert_ancell> oh yes, he'll be online too soon.
 * robert_ancell feels spoily having so many people online at the same time
<robert_ancell> spoilt
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> We all usually go out for ice-cream around 12
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey
<Trevinho> willcooke: so lowgfx stuff is all verified and in prepared. It only needs to be promoted to updates in order to get it in the image.
<willcooke> Trevinho, cool.  And all the regressions are reverted (at least those we know of) right?
<Trevinho> willcooke: Yes
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey.. sorry.  on vacation.
<willcooke> Trevinho, can you poke people to get the promotion done please? Beg and plead if necessary.
<robert_ancell> desrt, np
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> hey seb128 allright, is your sprint already on?
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> Trevinho, yes, full speed
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> are you guys still having your own mini sprint?
<Trevinho> seb128: sort of.. :)
<seb128> made more pasta?
<seb128> or pizza?
<Trevinho> seb128: more pasta...
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: no pizza this time... I need more people to fire up my huge brick oven..
<seb128> you have one of those?!
<seb128> O_o
<Trevinho> seb128: sure... It's normal here (i'm in my hometown). Anyone had to cook the bread daily in the past...
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you noticed any login delays since the hipdpi change wen't through? I've occasionally had ~20s delays while the u-g waits for the xsettings plugin
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, but I'm on xenial and you didn't SRU the u-g change?
<robert_ancell> seb128, it hasn't gone though, but I'm not pushing it atm
<seb128> robert_ancell, also the yakkety update is blocked in proposed
<seb128> so I guess nobody but you got it
<Trevinho> seb128: this weekend it was mostly about supporting two my friends in a rally... And the Ubuntu Rally car it was... http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/28366881705_71fd9bf2a6_k.jpg :-)
<robert_ancell> oh, is it?
<seb128> Trevinho, nice!
<seb128> unity-greeter/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: upstart
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me try to fix that by deleting the binary, you might need to add a build-depends on upstart as a workaorund
<seb128> upstart is missing on s390x
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> which is creating issues
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/16.10.1-0ubuntu2 is showing everything built...
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, the issue is that it depends on upstart and the upstart binary got deleted on s390x
<robert_ancell> oh
<seb128> so it makes the greeter not installable on that arch
<seb128> I deleted the binary from yakkety the other day
<seb128> but I think we need to delete the new one as well
<seb128> just did that
<robert_ancell> so, what are you supposed to do on s390x if you depend on upstart?
<seb128> let's see what it does on the next publisher run
<seb128> build-depends on it
<seb128> so you depwait
<seb128> and you just go missing on s390x
<seb128> but it's fine
<xnox> willcooke, potentially a quick one, yes. Let me see if I can fix that up.
<willcooke> thanks xnox
<willcooke> also yay - 50Mbit wifi connection from the shady end of the garden
<seb128> trying to make us believe there is sun over the u.k?
<Odd_Bloke> Nah, there are drug-dealing squirrels down there.
<xnox> willcooke, so https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Download+updates+while
<xnox> is the one that is broken.
<xnox> i can fix it in the source, and upload. But the translation on launchpad needs to be fixed as well.
<xnox> i'll try to contact Ubuntu german translators about it.
<willcooke> xnox, awesome, thanks.
<seb128> xnox, pitti can probably help you
<xnox> oooh, pitti are you "official" german translator? Ich bin nicht....
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1603926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603926 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "In ubiquity one german translation has incorrect substituition variable" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> actually there are a bunch of bugs like that.
<pitti> seb128: pkg-config --variable=systemduserunitdir systemd
<xnox> oh i am not logged in
<xnox> i see suggestions now.
<qengho> xnox: is it just the curly brace to paren problem
<qengho> ?
<xnox> qengho, yes.
<xnox> curly is the correct form.
<xnox> I have these to fix as well https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/af/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%24%28
<pitti> xnox: updated in LP
<xnox> yeah \o/
<xnox> qengho, can you approve afrikaanas as well? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/af/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%24%28
<hikiko> hi
<hikiko> question: can lightdm accept parameters for Xorg?
<hikiko> I'd like to do this thing:
<hikiko> I have 2 GPUs and 4 monitors, I'd like to create 2 configurations files for xserver: one for GPU1 and one for GPU2, then start xserver1 with gpu1 configuration and xfce and configure lightdm to start xserver2 with the gpu2 configuration file
<seb128> hikiko, that's a question for robert_ancell, you can probably try to catch him after lunch
<hikiko> so that I have an xfce4 instance running with startx on gpu1 (intel) and start unity using lightdm on gpu2 (nvidia)
<hikiko> thanks seb128 :) I will ask him!
<seb128> yw!
<davmor2> willcooke: do you happen to know if the new amdgpu-pro stuff landed for 16.04.1 if so I'd like to run some upgrades and installs around that
<willcooke> davmor2, I dont know, sorry.  Maybe tjaalton does?
<tjaalton> davmor2: I'm not sure, tseliot?
<tjaalton> I think the pro-pkg is still brewing
<tseliot> davmor2: no, amdgpu pro is not in the archive
<davmor2> tseliot: do you know if it is being targeted for .1?
<tseliot> davmor2: no, not for .1
<davmor2> tseliot: awesome thanks for the update
<tseliot> np
<attente> robert_ancell: hey, those patches are on the ML here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/apparmor/2016-January/009171.html, but they've been sitting around since January
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, you have been watching: a hard system freeze out of nowhere.
 * Sweet5hark gets slightly nervous about that.
<tedg> pitti: The indicators: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/+git/systemd-graphical-session
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: around?
<Sweet5hark> oh, wow. ARM is not a UK company anymore.
<Sweet5hark> apparently it is japanese now.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: no not yet it's only just going to the dear shareholders I recommend that we ...... bit, but eventually it will be
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: unless the Americans don't want it to be Japanese in which case one of the big tech giant might put in a bigger counter offer and so on
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: lol, May is like: "Move along, nothing to see here" as someone is using the cheap GBP to extract massive IP out of the UK: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-arm-holdings-m-a-may-idUSKCN0ZY16R
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.debian.net/782711/ ~/.config/systemd/user/session-migration.service
<seb128> Laney, pitti, I think it's https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78905
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 78905 in daemon "systemd: support for D-Bus "user bus" model (patch)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/polkit/commit/?id=a68f5dfd7662767b7b9822090b70bc5bd145c50c
<Laney> seb128: maybe fix that in src/polkit/polkitunixsession-systemd.c too
<Laney> that is where the warning comes from
<seb128> Laney, looking, thanks for the pointer
<Laney> -> pointer for you
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> tedg: pkg-config --variable=systemduserunitdir systemd
<pitti> tedg: /run/systemd/users/$(uid)
<pitti> tedg: /run/user/$(uid)/systemd/
<Sweet5hark> seb128: careful, Laney might trick you into derefing a NULL
<seb128> Sweet5hark, trying to hack my laptop!
<Laney> ex falso quodlibet
<pitti> Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/session.sh
<Trevinho> Laney: I've found the issue with the black desktop eh... It's in gtk. If you'd run that with stock gtk it would be always black. If you use the version patched with unity support, it works in some cases, but not always because of another issue... So I've a patch for natuilus for now, then i'll fix gtk too.
<Trevinho> Laney: how do you want me to provide the patches? branch, debdiff or what?
<Laney> Trevinho: are the patches upstreamable?
<Trevinho> Laney: nautilus one... not sure since upstream nautilus has no desktop, isn't it?
<Trevinho> Laney: as for gtk, there's something that can be upstreamed too... Althogh our implementation might differ
<Laney> it does the icons, but the gnomebg stuff is patched
<Trevinho> so... I could work in both solutions
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean, I don't thin it has nautilus-desktop-window.c file at all, has it?
<Laney> umm
<Trevinho> think*
<Laney> i don't remember the exact files
<Laney> look in debian/patches
<Trevinho> Laney: there's indeed an error in ubuntu-revert-no-desktop patch
<Laney> :-o!
<Trevinho> Laney: I've like the impression that the root problem with nautilus is that it's not really using the desktoip-background either, but just uses the root window to paint it... And only paints the icons on top.. as g-s does
<Trevinho> Ah, no... it works
<Trevinho> Laney: apply this for the black bg fix
<Trevinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19914256/
<Trevinho> only for nautilus, gtk one is something I check better
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67728
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 67728 in daemon "allow_active/inactive match against the active session not the active user" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Cannot register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Passed session and the session the caller is in differs. They must be equal for now.
<pitti> polkit_subject_equal()
<seb128> Cannot register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Error getting subject: Error parsing unix-session subject: Didn't find value for key `session-id' of type s
<seb128> calling it a day!
<seb128> have a good evening desktoper
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<willcooke_> gnight all
<Trevinho> Laney: it seems the gtk one is way more annoying... Since it seems that gtk doesn't listen properly _NET_SUPPORTED changes, then when unity loads it doesn't get informed about handling transparency properly.... Thus black corners on windows _-
<ochosi> Laney: hey, just so you know I've ported Greybird to Gtk3.20 and SASS in some evening hours, wasn't all-too-hard in the end, just very boring ;) so anyway, xubuntu will be fine in 16.10 if you go all 3.20 on everyone
<qengho> Good morning. SYN
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-19
<hikiko> hi
<qengho> HI
<duflu> Hi
<duflu> hI
<duflu> That's all of them
<duflu> Anyone else finding fully updated yakkety can't start Unity7 today?
<duflu> I know at least two of us hit this
<pitti> WFM
<duflu> If only I had a log file that could tell me why Compiz/Unity7 never starts
<duflu> No crashes happened
<pitti> ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log something?
<seb128> do you use yakkety-proposed? (just in case)
<duflu> Nope, just yakkety
<duflu> no PPAs
<duflu> nothing custom
<duflu> Myself and Brandon can't log in today
<seb128> does it just send you back to the greeter?
<seb128> maybe delete .cache/upstart then try to log in and see what logs are there
<duflu> Grr. I'm spending more than half my days triaging bugs
<duflu> Wait, too many crash reports now.
<duflu> Need to delete them all and restart
<qengho> pitti: Assuming yakkety, is there anything necessary to testing the local resolver changes, other than updating nsswitch.conf?
<pitti> qengho: nsswitch should have been updated automatically, wasn't it?
<qengho> pitti: I don't know.
<pitti> qengho: the "hosts" line should have "resolve dns"
<duflu> Weirdly we're in a situation where Unity8/Mir starts more reliably than Unity7/X11
<duflu> For some values of "we"
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> we didn't have much unity7 session issues for  a long time
<duflu> OK, first thing is indicator-datetime crashes at the login screen
<duflu> That's a new upload
<pitti> I get that too
<seb128> right, seems th
<seb128> right, seems they forgot to depends on whatever new gsettings schemas they need
<seb128> dunno how that could land
<seb128> Mirv, ^ can we get that looked at or reverted?
<seb128> duflu, you are right, session not starting
<duflu> seb128: yakkety Unity7?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> without dbus-user-session
<seb128> could be a fallout of the systemd user session work we started
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<qengho> yo.
<duflu> seb128: dbus errors are hurting GTK/Firefox etc in Xmir too. Lots of dbus errors
<duflu> Only simple apps free of dbus run quickly
<ricotz> hi, is there a known *xenial* problem where lightdm looses the session-indicator after running a gnome-flashback session
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> ricotz, hey, not a known bug afaik
<seb128> hey andyrock, up early!
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> i've to go back to Apulia this afternoon
<duflu> seb128: Surprisingly first bug?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1604251
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1604251 not found
<duflu> It's private while retracing
<seb128> k
<ricotz> seb128, I see, this is while using the unity-greeter which I guess still uses some upstart bits
<seb128> it does yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, good morning!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi!
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry to start your day with a question ... ;-)
<Mirv> seb128: indicator-datetime? ok, I'll test the new bileto revert feature and try preparing a silo for the release from 10h ago.
<seb128> robert_ancell, is lightdm using the Exec= value of the sessions' .desktop directly?
<seb128> or through X11 scripts and $STARTUP?
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<pitti> seb128, duflu: I'll revert the Exec= change in gnome-session for now, that gets back to working session
<robert_ancell> seb128, it runs it through /usr/sbin/lightdm-session which runs the X11 scripts
<pitti> yeah, that's what I thought
<duflu> pitti: Cool, thanks. Can I test a workaround?
<pitti> and /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99upstart completely overwrites it, so I couldn't see how it would be relevant
<pitti> duflu: downgrade ubuntu-desktop or sudo vi /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop to replace Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<pitti> uploaded
<Mirv> not sure if you're already uploading a fix but a revert is building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages
<seb128> no, we are working on gnome-session issues
<seb128> thanks!
<duflu> pitti: Thanks, that works
<Mirv> seb128: oh, maybe it's because gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas is in proposed? no? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/054 is the landing from where indicator-datetime came from
<Mirv> hmm, I guess not if it was on desktop and touch-schemas is on touch only
<seb128> Mirv, could be, but it should have a depends on the version it needs
<Mirv> at least on my xenial desktop I don't have that package installed so maybe it's unrelated then
<seb128> Mirv, well, they looks like they depends on a new key that was added to that schemas and it's missing the depends and overlooked the desktop case
<Laney> morning!
<Laney> ochosi: nice
<pitti> robert_ancell: unping, I know what happened
<ochosi> Laney: looking back, in terms of maintenance i'm sure it's the better way to go (SASS/SCSS)
<ochosi> otherwise it's hard to impossible to go from one gtk3 version to the next
<ochosi> it all just becomes far too unreadable
<Laney> it's pretty mad
<Trevinho> Morning!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, Italy is waking up today!
<seb128> they probably couldn't digest those big steaks
<Trevinho> seb128: ahahah, that's the thing :-D
<Trevinho> seb128: 1.2kg is the minimum cut you can get, so... We went for 1.6 :)
<seb128> you are kidding right?
<Trevinho> nope
<seb128> each? ;-)
<Laney> seb128 had a "Lady Steak" last night
<Trevinho> No, no... That's to share
<seb128> O_o
<Laney> 175g
<seb128> :-(
<Trevinho> And it includes the bone.... But, still... Lots of meat.
 * seb128 hides in shame
<Trevinho> And the bone has the best meat... But you've to work on it
<seb128> right
<seb128> but 1.6k
<seb128> man
<qengho> Trevinho: 1.2 is a weird place to draw the line. Any idea why?
<Trevinho> It's because Fiorentina steak has to have a certain thikness, and it can be done only in certain parts....
<Trevinho> thus...
<qengho> Okay, I see. I don't want to give any UKers ideasa about blaming the EU.
<Trevinho> We can still export to them to very high prices... Although is not cheap here too... It goes from 38-45€/kg
<Trevinho> anway... Laney did you see my patch/messages?
<Laney> YEAH MAN
<Laney> i'm building your nautilus right now
<pitti> Laney: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3750
<tedg> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/systemd-unit/+merge/300420
<seb128> tedg, https://bloerg.net/2015/03/06/pkg-config-variables-in-cmake.html
<willcooke> morning all
<qengho> heyhey
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> gawd, it was hot last night.
<seb128> today is going to be the same according to L_aney
<seb128> he showed us the bbc prevision
<seb128> enjoy real summer!
<willcooke> both days of it :)
<seb128> prevision->forecast
<seb128> well, it's most that you usually have
<seb128> those brits never happy
<willcooke> :)))
<seb128> you should summer-exit
<Laney> yeah, it goes away when I get home
<Laney> THANKS LEAVE
<willcooke> lol
<qengho> EU Regulation VRQ 97.882§9 mandates July temperatures be no warmer than 306 Kelvin.
<Sweet5hark1> when I was on vacation in Wales as a kid, they had a post with two pictures subtitled "summer in Wales" and "winter in Wales".
<hikiko> robert_ancell: ping
<hikiko> here?
<robert_ancell> hikiko, hi
<hikiko> hello :)
<hikiko> I wanted to ask you something you might have done it
<robert_ancell> sure
<Sweet5hark1> Both picture showed a green field and a sheep ... in the rain. Coming from nothern germany, it felt very much like home (except for the sheep).
<hikiko> robert_ancell: I have this "problem": my pc has 2 GPUs an nvidia and an intel. I want to test a bug in nvidia cards that occurs in multimonitor with the nouveau driver. So, I plugged 2 monitors in the nvidia and I had 2 monitors in the intel as well... So, on xfce4 I am able to choose any monitors I want (nvidia, intel share the same opengl implementation) but on unity I can't start the 2 nvidia
<hikiko> monitors together... plus when I boot, only the monitors that are plugged in the intel are active (the intel driver works) can I somehow configure xserver and then lightdm to use the nvidia monitors with unity and the nouveau driver?
<hikiko> :s/nvidia/nouveau/g
<hikiko> I don't use the prop driver because it has its own gl implementation
<robert_ancell> hikiko, you are switching between xfce/unity at the greeter? i.e. everything outside the session is the same?
<hikiko> no
<hikiko> robert_ancell: I use another session for xfce4, I run startx, different xserver instance
<robert_ancell> hikiko, are you using any X configuration when using startx?
<hikiko> no, I don't have any xorg.conf, I think the default settings are used
<robert_ancell> hikiko, at the moment the only thing I can think of is unity-settings-daemon is doing something different to the xfce equivalent
<hikiko> I'll compare those thanks robert_ancell :)
<Laney> Trevinho: where do you see black corners?
<Trevinho> Laney: in everything that is ran before unity
<Trevinho> Laney: so for example if you open a natilus window
<Laney> looks ok to me here
<Laney> i guess it's racy?
<Trevinho> Laney: run something like stop unity7 && gnome-calendar & sleep 1 && start unity7
<Laney> ._.
<Trevinho> Laney: no, it's because gtk doesn't reset the rgba value when a compositor arrives (this happens also with metacity and no gtk patches)
<Trevinho> Laney: for unity7 there's another issue
<Laney> roh
<Trevinho> Laney: basically we include in _NET_SUPPORTED that we run in unity7, but gdk doesn't update the net supported list when it changes (but 1), plus that's delayed compared to the compositor appearance.. So we'd still need a timeout
<Trevinho> I've some hacks around, but I've to fix gdk before, then I can fix the other part
<Laney> oh right, so some stuff that comes up before unity doesn't notice this
<Trevinho> some fixes can be shared with upstream too
<Laney> thanks for looking, lookig forward to your patches ;-)
<Trevinho> "(but 1)" ^^^ s/but/bug
<Laney> i uploaded your nautilus to the ppa now
<Laney> can haz wallpaper
<Trevinho> Laney: funny is that without our gtk patches even the workaround of restarting it, wouldn't work
<Laney> oh?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah... speaking of nautilus bg eh... However the patch I provided would fix it for both cases
<Trevinho> as for gtk apps I'll see what I can do, but there's something wron in gdk about notifying the net supported changes
<Laney> go chat to upstream :P
<Trevinho> yeah, you're right
<hikiko_> Laney, help :)
<Laney> at your service
<hikiko_> Laney, do you remember that multiple monitor bug a few days ago?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> but
<hikiko_> that you tested in your nouveau card
<Laney> I'm not at home so I can't test stuff
 * Laney is at seb's place
<hikiko_> I got an nvidia myself
<hikiko_> I just can't reproduce it
<hikiko_> I have a 3ple monitor setup
<Laney> using nouveau?
<hikiko_> yes
<Laney> it was just: open dash on second monitor
<hikiko_> OpenGL vendor string: nouveau
<Laney> on yakkety
<Laney> but that change is reverted, so you need to install the old version or build from bzr or something
<Laney> distro won't have the bug
<hikiko_> oh I just reproduced it, I just needed to open the dash in the 3rd monitor so, it's the last monitor
<hikiko_> thanks Laney :)
<hikiko_> solved
<hikiko_> "solved" :p I have to fix the bug now :p
<hikiko_> but thank you :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> good luck
<hikiko_> thanks!
<pitti> Laney:
<pitti> Laney: journalctl -t gnome-keyring-daemon|cat
<Laney> meow
<Trevinho> hikiko|ln: I've like the impression is cased by the dash trying to get a location that is not correctly blurred because you're now passing to it some relative sizes
<Trevinho> not sure what's the best way.. But i guess that's what happens...
<Trevinho> Although... That wouldn't explain why this doesn't happen in non nvidia cards
<hikiko|ln> yeah...
<hikiko|ln> I'll look at the blur after lunch break it seems that it always starts in the 1st monitor so it can be the position
<hikiko|ln> but why in nvidia only?
<Trevinho> Laney: as for the greeter... Mh, which issue is there?
<Trevinho> I also think there's something inside unity to change, since we're forcing a theme for force-quit dialogs and... that doesn't work anymore -_-
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: when is that session about l10n and snap packages? do you have a schedule somewherE?
<dpm> Sweet5hark1, https://trello.com/b/oMRh1Jtx/snappy-sprint-heidelberg-july-2016 - I've not yet put it on the schedule, but it'll most probably go on Thursday, as IIRC you couldn't make it on Wednesday
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: yeah, I have visitors from RedHat on Wednesday. I also have two calls on Thursday -- I think I can skip the for once, but I'd like to know so I can tell them.
<dpm> Sweet5hark1, we go through the schedule every evening, it's a bit dynamic and we need to make sure there is no conflict
<Sweet5hark1> kk
<Laney> Trevinho: get the password wrong or press escape on the password prompt
<Laney> Trevinho/andyrock/hikiko: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2016-July/msg00017.html <- interesting for you
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - are you guys around for the meeting?
<seb128> I can post my status update
<seb128> going to be concise anyway
<seb128> schprint
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> sure
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 19 15:31:04 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock (out), attente, desrt (hols),  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko (out), laney (sprint), qengho (out), seb128 (sprint), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (sprint)
<FJKong> hey
<willcooke> I'm going to get started since I have mostly copy & paste today
<willcooke> and we can get done quickly
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: andyrock
<willcooke> 1. [BUG:1506023] Unityshell sometimes is removed from active-plugins
<willcooke> unity list - DONE
<willcooke> 2. [BUG:1600389] Keep the screen locked if autologin is enabled - DONE
<willcooke> 3. [BUG:1526322] Lock screen shows unnecessary warning about numlock - DONE
<willcooke> 4. Bug Triaging
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> Hey attente if you're not ready I can come back to you later
<willcooke> counting down from 30....
<attente> i'm ready
<willcooke> ah cool!
<attente> this week was just final revisions to the menu patches, which i just merged into gtk master this morning
<willcooke> \o/
<attente> also did/doing some more patch review of anpok's gtk-mir fixes
<attente> that's all
<attente> finally
<willcooke> thanks attente, well done :)
<attente> just writing up some requirements for the mir team now
<willcooke> super, thanks
<willcooke> attente, eof?
<attente> yup, sorry, (eof)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * after some non-desktop distractions I'm back to working on bug #1598183
<ubot5> bug 1598183 in gvfs "Operation not permitted while writing to symlinked fuse locations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598183
<dgadomski> * back to darktable snap - debugging gtk-launch wrapper
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> let us know if you need help with the gtk launcher
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong>  hi
<FJKong> 1 analyze coredump file of sogou IM, prepare for improveing stability in next version of upgrading
<FJKong> 2 translate for Photos Scope (bug/1588640)
<FJKong> 3 fixing libpng dependency problem of sogou IM building
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. network-manager SRU lands in xenial
<willcooke> 2. libxml2/2.9.4
<willcooke> 3. yet another dkms patch merge
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> - setup, lxc etc and merged my 1st snap (for hexchat)
<willcooke> - spme minor fixes on nux (compile errors on other systems)
<willcooke> - minor lowgfx u7 fixes for icon animations that won't be merged
<willcooke> - reverted the multimonitor fix that revealed a blur related bug (only
<willcooke> seen in nvidia cards) and started the debug (that today)
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> erm
<Laney> one second
<willcooke> Laney, you want me to come back?
<Laney> • Some work on the appstream staging environment, ready for me to move into next now
<Laney> • Help with landing some unity changes and reverts, including into SRU
<Laney> • Verify some SRUs
<Laney> • Some small work on libpeas rdeps now that this is synced
<Laney> • sprint on systemd --user, currently finding and fixing some issues
<Laney> • Last theme things, merge some contributions, fix a few more issues, review some contributions from Trevinho, should be good enough to go this week or Monday now
<Laney> 😨
<willcooke> thanks a lot Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> - Chromium deb security update 51.0.2704.106
<willcooke> -- Fixing Precise builds and libstdc link
<willcooke> -- Maybe switching to single binary instead of 40 dynamic linked libs.
<willcooke> -- Finished moving from GYP to GN!
<willcooke> -- Using ~8 more dev packages from repos, instead of so many tree-bundled copies.
<willcooke> - dekko snap almost done. Needs theme fix (halp? Qt doesn't want Humanity icons!) and real-world mailing tests.
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • thursday off for french national day
<seb128> • helped verifying some of the .1 SRUs
<seb128> • systemd mini sprint
<seb128>  
<seb128> that's it for me this week
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> - LibreOffice 5.2 rc2 now available as a snap with some basic l10n from the store
<Sweet5hark1> - blogged about that and shared: https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2016/07/18/libreoffice-5-2-0-2-available-in-the-snap-store/
<Sweet5hark1> - various upstream code review
<Sweet5hark1> - submitted papers for two talks at the LibreOffice conference in Brno
<Sweet5hark1> - various snap bits about channels and audiences
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1 - nicely done on the upload to the store
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Discussed with snappy folks about extra bits required to support a cdparanoia snap, see snapcraft ML and bug #.
<willcooke> * Finally got Pulse 9 into yakkety.
<willcooke> * Worked on upstreaing a patch for libao to allow easier configuration of where it finds its config file, so that libao can be snapped properly without the need for patches. Not usptreamed yet, will do so in coming days.
<willcooke> * Further improvements to flac and vorbis-tools snaps, need to get them somewhere public, although vorbis-tools requires libao, and the above problem needs solving.
<willcooke> no till atm
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed nautilus black-background on Gtk 3.20
<Trevinho> · Analyzed the issues causing non-rgba Gtk windows when compositor is not enabled
<Trevinho> · Fixed regressions in Compiz CCP causing crashes
<Trevinho> · Rewritten unity migration scripts to work with both unity profiles
<Trevinho> · Fixed unity script to take care of the unity-lowgfx profile
<Trevinho> · Disabled one remaining animation in switcher (when in lowgfx)
<Trevinho> · lowgfx SRU finally landed in xenial-updates
<Trevinho> · Some more work in the ubuntu system components menu items
<Trevinho> · Learned how to make Orecchiette pasta
<Trevinho> · END of Italians accidental (but actually productive) minisprint :/. Need to organize a new wider one.
<Trevinho> ...
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho :)
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - LightDM Unity 8 in-session greeter work
<willcooke> - Snap sprint
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-07-19 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> I'm off Thursday and Friday this week.
<willcooke> I think normal service will be resumed next week.
<Laney> party time?
<willcooke> Well, interesting story
<willcooke> I'm going to Dungeness
<willcooke> and I will tell you all about it when (if) I get back
<seb128> good luck!
<Laney> maybe you'll gain some extra toes
<willcooke> :))
<willcooke> and then on Saturday I'm going to.....
<willcooke> Sizewell
<willcooke> because why not
<willcooke> that's a pretty normal thing to do, right?
<Laney> when in the vague eastern area...
<Laney> is this organised or just you?
<willcooke> Me, popey and aquarius
<Laney> suspicious
<willcooke> and if it works out, then I'll publish the agenda and route
<seb128> there is no way u.k is leaving
<seb128> they prefer to blow it out of the map
 * Laney alerts the CNC
<seb128> sounds like a wrap for the meeting though :-)
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 19 15:44:30 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-07-19-15.31.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<seb128> you get the badge of the most efficient meeting of the year
<willcooke> ha
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: lets just dry out the channel. then they cant leave!
<seb128> well they are blowing the island off
<Laney> some dutch person trolled me about brexit today
<Sweet5hark1> we just drill a hole it the roof of the eurotunnel and wait until the channel is empty
<Sweet5hark1> Trust me, I studied physics once.
 * ogra_ also once read a physics book and totally approves 
<seb128> lol
 * Sweet5hark1 still loves the british humor. SkyNews just showed a Brexit teaser -- and as a background music they used the Who's "Wont get fooled again". No lyrics to be heard, but hilarious if you know the lyrics.
<desrt> attente: congrats on the menu patch!
<seb128> indeed, well done attente!
<attente> desrt, seb128: thanks! ^_^
<desrt> That is an awesome accomplishment
<desrt> You should feel proud
<attente> might pop open one of your coronas tonight
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.debian.net/783210/
<pitti>             dbus-update-activation-environment --systemd $v=$$(eval "echo \$$$${v}"); \
<pitti>   yummy!
<willcooke> quittin time
<willcooke> night all
 * willcooke goes to look for somewhere cool
<pitti> bregma: hey!
<pitti> bregma: do you happen to know any qemu -vga option that works with unity 8?
<bregma> pitti, ho!
<pitti> I tried vmware and qxl so far
<bregma> pitti, no, I have never tried Unity 8 under QEMU
<pitti> bregma: ok, thanks; I'll keep trying
<bregma> Mir is sorely lacking proper VESA support
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-20
<hikiko> Hi
<qengho> Hi hi.
<robert_ancell> morning all
<qengho> hiya, ra
<duflu> Morning to Europe and visitors to Europe
<duflu> And Africa
<duflu> It's official I have too many test peripherals on this desk
<duflu> Hmm, Unity7 login failure fixed on yakkety but still waiting for a fix in the live images... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<duflu> So live Ubuntu doesn't work today
<duflu> I guess a new image is only hours away
<duflu> cimi: Out of curiosity what hardware are you using to test Unity8?
<Laney> yo
<qengho> 'sup
<Laney> west side
<pitti> tedg: find ... | xargs sed -i '/^ExecStart/ s/$/\nRestart=on-failure/'
<seb128> hey desktopers
<hikiko> hi seb128 and qengho and robert_ancell_ and duflu and Laney and pitti (end of scroll up :p)
<pitti> o/
<duflu> \o
<qengho> -o-
<duflu> mOm
<duflu> m m
<Laney> ^_^
<duflu> Anyone know what changed with dbus/dbus menus in yakkety?
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1604704
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604704 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[regression] GTK apps hang for a very long time on start-up under Xmir and Mir failing to find dbus" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> morning all
<hikiko> morning willcooke
<pitti> tedg: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/dbus/
<Trevinho> morning follks
<willcooke> howdy Trevinho
<Laney> hi willcooke et Trevinho
<Trevinho> salut you meant
<Laney> coucou
<Trevinho> :D
<seb128> hey Trevinho willcooke hikiko
<willcooke> did you guys see the question from duflu earlier, about this:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1604704
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604704 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[regression] GTK apps hang for a very long time on start-up under Xmir and Mir failing to find dbus" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I saw the bug
<seb128> gtk or dbus didn't change in yakkety afaik
<seb128> also mir/xmir I've no clue how to even test that
<duflu> I should add some test cases...
<seb128> that would be useful
<seb128> gtk didn't change
<seb128> did mir change?
<seb128> when did that delay thing start?
<Trevinho> mir always changes :-)
<duflu> Yes, but hopefully Mir and Xmir never touch dbus yet....
<pitti> tedg: busctl call org.freedesktop.systemd1 /org/freedesktop/systemd1 org.freedesktop.systemd1.Manager ListUnitFiles
<duflu> Something is wired into GTK to go searching for a dbus when it shouldn't. Is that menus?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> but why shouldn't be using dbus?
<seb128> what is concerning is that it tries to contact another bus that the actual one
<duflu> seb128: because the same bug applies to native Mir shells (which have no busses)
<seb128> what is the value of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS ?
<duflu> seb128: I think it's confused by DISPLAY=:1 (Xmir) but the session bus was create by and for Unity8
<pitti> tedg: gdbus call --session -d org.freedesktop.systemd1 -o /org/freedesktop/systemd1 -m org.freedesktop.systemd1.Manager.ListUnitFiles
<duflu> seb128: There is no DBUS_* environment. I'm logged in to ssh
<duflu> But might try
<seb128> that might be the issue
<duflu> seb128: Yep setting that fixes the problem in Unity8. In Mir demo shells however there is no bus so no correct address to set
<seb128> I guess $things could handle better no dbus
<seb128> but having no session bus is not a normal env nowadays
<duflu> seb128: Sure, but it used to work :)
<seb128> can you get a bt of the hang?
<seb128> it might tell us what code is doing a sync call
<duflu> It's only when dbus finds $DISPLAY that it hangs. But I need to focus on other things right now
<seb128> k
<seb128> but yeah, it behaves differently
<duflu> seb128: Not assuming $DISPLAY uniquely identifies the login or session bus any more would solve it sufficiently
<duflu> Although you then have to assume $USER has a single login instead
<seb128> it's something somebody should look at I guess
<seb128> but everybody is busy so I don't think that happening any time soon
<Laney> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/patch-dump/0001-Die-if-the-XDG-session-we-were-started-under-goes-aw.patch
<andyrock> good morning
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1303300
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1303300 in samba "gvfsd-smb-browse causes 100% CPU usage" [Unspecified,New]
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1409032
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409032 in samba (Ubuntu) "gvfsd-smb: very high CPU utilisation" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Seem to be hit by this today:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36844712
<Sweet5hark> oh, a tornado warning for my city for tomorrow!
<willcooke> nice
 * Laney has made it to le airport
<willcooke> happy trails Laney
<Laney> the flight takes 15 minutes
<Laney> ohhohoh
<pitti> Laney: it's spelled "Luchthaven"
<seb128> seems like I didn't restart IRC after reboot!
<willcooke> night all, see you next week
<seb128> mitya57, question for you, do you know how qt4 decide what theming to use? we are looking at using systemd for user session in yakkety and with it and dbus-user-session enabled qt code looks like win95
<seb128> qt5 looks fine
<seb128> I don't see anything in the env that looks like it could be it
<seb128> so wondering if it's poking on dbus or something
<mitya57> seb128, I think it checks for $DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome or non-empty $GNOME_SESSION_DESKTOP_ID
<mitya57> http://sources.debian.net/src/qt4-x11/4:4.8.7%2Bdfsg-8/src/gui/kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp/#L2346
<seb128> mitya57, thanks, DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome makes it work but that's not it because from my "env" call in each it was not defined under upstart either
<seb128> or rather it was DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<seb128> for both
<seb128> they also have GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated
<mitya57> This one should work, the check is only for non-emptinness
<mitya57> Btw, yay for systemd sessions ;)
<seb128> I must have done my "env" wrong before
<seb128> it' s unset now
<seb128> thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-21
<hikiko> hi
<qengho> hi hi ki ko
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey Laney! had a good trip back?
<Laney> hi seb128!
<Laney> it was fine, the flight was delayed by 15 minutes
<Laney> but I got a whole row to myself so that was nice
<Laney> and I took one in "business class"
<Laney> not sure that means much on those small planes
<seb128> other side of the curtain? ;-)
<Laney> hmm there was a curtain but I was behind it
<Laney> probably more leg room...
<Laney> how was your afternoon/evening?
<seb128> good
<seb128> we had diner behind the town hall on the big square
<seb128> got the mussels, that was good ;-)
<Laney> nice!
<seb128> it was a bit colder than the other day, quite windy
<seb128> otherwise we just had a short walk and a tea home before going to bed
<seb128> Laney, btw the polkit patch works now, I had a copy error/thinko in my version the other day, better once that's fixed ;-) (thanks Simon who reviewed the patch/pointed the error out)
<Laney> seb128: oh nice
<Laney> was the patch to that other place?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the one you suggested
<seb128> thanks for that ;-)
<Laney> hehe
<seb128> I also figured out the virtualbox theming issue
<seb128> pitti is looking at it
<seb128> xsession-init.conf does a initctil set-env of GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID
<seb128> which qt uses to tell if it's under GNOME
<Laney> oh I remember this
<Laney> we set it to this-is-deprecated
<seb128> right
<seb128> qt only checks if it's defined
<seb128> doesn't care about the value
<seb128> well old qt
<Laney> xsession-init.conf:    [ "$SESSIONTYPE" = "gnome-session" ] && initctl set-env --global GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated || true
<seb128> right
<Laney> coffeeee
<Laney> it feels like 10° cooler today
<Laney> which is actually still quite nice
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> 24°C is good, 33°C is too much
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning!
<Laney> ahoy pitti!
<Laney> are you across the border?
<pitti> Laney: not yet, 35 mins before Venlo
<pitti> I only started at 9:35
<Laney> aha
<pitti> I pushed some robustifications to git this morning, currently pondering what to do with the shutdown han
<pitti> g
<Laney> do you know what's causing it?
<pitti> logout and reboot from lightdm works fine, logout is "clean" now
<pitti> but reboot from indicator does not stop the session first, so a lot of user dbus services keep running
<pitti> they don't get TERMed initially
<pitti> just KILLed after the 90 s timeout
<pitti> :systemctl status user@1000.service" has a lot of stuff on shutdown, and that's what systemd is waiting on
<pitti> i. e. a side effect of putting more stuff into it
<pitti> with just the few things that run in it on current y it stops cleanly
<qengho> :w
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> setting up my new xps 15
<andyrock> xd
<andyrock> XD
<andyrock> and you seb128 ?
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> I'm good, thanks
 * Laney scratches chin
<Laney> is $GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL and/or $GNOME_KEYRING_PID actually nonempty for anyone?
<seb128> O_o
<seb128> empty for me on stock xenial
<Laney> guess that makes the job simpler
<seb128> simpler is better :-)
<seb128> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725801
<ubot5> Gnome bug 725801 in general "Use a predictable $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR location for daemon" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> they got removed when it started using /run
<Laney> yes it's XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/keyring/control now
<seb128> it sounds nicer than relying on env
<pitti> seb128, Laney: shutdown should be fixed with 0.0.9 (also in the PPA); let me know if logout and/our shutdown/reboot is still breaking stuff for you
<seb128> pitti, great, going to try that in a bit, thanks!
 * pitti is just back from some odyssey, going to be in Augsburg later
<Laney> nice, will try soon
<Laney> think gnome-keyring-ssh.service works now too
<Laney> idiot
<Laney> just rebooted laptop instead of vm
<pitti> Laney: whoops :)
<pitti> seb128: confirming the GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID race, I sometimes get the var and sometimes not
<seb128> pitti, ah, I'm not crazy, good ;-)
<pitti> seb128: aside from the upstart job, gnome-session-binary sets it by itself; but at that time other stuff is already running which doesn't get affected
<seb128> right
<seb128> but gnome-session only impacts on the processes it starts right?
<pitti> seb128: no, it also updates the dbus activation env
<pitti> but that's too late
<seb128> ah, makes sense
<pitti> seb128: so I'll add the same hack as in xsession-init.conf
<seb128> I remembered it had some gsm_update_env thing but not what that did
<seb128> k, makes sense
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> k, going off to town, be back in a bit to upload gnome-keyring
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<belkinsa> To the desktop team members, you have a check -n with the CC now in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> seb128: are you available for the CC checkin
<mhall119> ?
<Laney> hax haxy hax
<ochosi> Laney: what are you haxin? :)
<Laney> ochosi: just pushed some systemd stuff to gnome-keyring
<Laney> did some debian/rules hax to turn off all of the xdg autostart files
<seb128> mhall119, sorry but was at dinner, just for next time contacting the concerned people more than a day in advance would be nice, especially when the meeting is after work hours
<seb128> but I replied yesterday saying that it was inconvenient and that it would be better to reschedule if possible
<seb128> sorry for missing it, maybe next time it works out :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-22
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> Morning duflu :-)
<ali1234> Mirv: i'm trying to compile the Qt5.6 package from landing ppa 011 for the raspberry pi with videocore eglfs support. i got it all to compile in a ppa but then all the tests fail because the ppa builder does not have videocore graphics hardware. is there some way i can work around this? (like disable the tests)
<ali1234> here's the log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274404982/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1~xenialoverlay1~4ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ali1234> and here's the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-raspi-eglfs
<Mirv> ali1234: edit debian/rules so that override_dh_auto_test: section is empty (that is, an empty line after that and then override_dh_auto_clean: starts already)
<pitti> Good morning
<ali1234> Mirv: thanks, i hope it works this time :)
<andyrock> morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti, andyrock.
<robert_ancell> Laney, are you adding the origin_hostname support for snap to gnome-software?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> robert_ancell: not doing anything on gnome-software right now
<robert_ancell> Laney, ok
<Laney> robert_ancell: I would look at PK 1.0 and slimming down the apt plugin first of all
<Laney> unless you or someone else does first
<Laney> but not for a week or two
<robert_ancell> I'm busy on snap / paid support at the moment
<Laney> nod
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> pitti!
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! went for a run yesterday evening still, felt much better after that and a shower
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> did you have to sit on a train for ages while it was stuck?
<pitti> Laney: no, just in Cologne, I went to the lounge
<pitti> I have a frequent traveller card for the Bahn and thus can use them for free
<pitti> so, more time for hacking :-)
<Laney> ooh
<pitti> Laney: hmm: [laney] port session-migration: TODO → this is done, isn't it?
<pitti> (at least in git)
<pitti> or is there something missing for that?
<Laney> pitti: I didn't upload s-m itself yet
<Laney> (shortly)
<pitti> Laney: right, I meant that functinoally it is working in the s-g-s git
<Laney> sure
<pitti> thanks
<Laney> if that's DONE, then DONE
<pitti> I set it to (in git): INPROGRESS, like the others
<Laney> ok, thanks
<Laney> dear libvirt, please enable your units
 * Laney screams at its rules file
<seb128> hey Laney pitti
<seb128> & robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, Guten Morgen
<Laney> tag seb128
<Laney> happy friday to you
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> o/
 * seb128 was out of bread and yogurt so went outside to grab a snack and coffee
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you investigate g-s/snap/store icon issue?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<seb128> to figure out if the bug is on the g-s side or the store one
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> Actually, I had a quick look before I left for here. My thought was the store side
<robert_ancell> Or the snapd side at least
<seb128> which was my feeling as well
<robert_ancell> We pretty much just do whatever snapd tells us
<seb128> but the store guys dimissed it
<seb128> e.g bug #1588385
<ubot5> bug 1588385 in Snappy "icon urls no longer listed" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588385
<seb128> so if we don't bounce it back their way it's not going to be look at I think
<robert_ancell> seb128, we talked about making a libsnap-glib lib. I think that will make it much easier to hack up little progs to test these things.
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, you reverted the GNOME_SESSION_ID workitem from done to inprogess, was that wanted?
<Trevinho> Morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hi seb128, allright... Had a free day yesterday, some local sightseeing. There's always things near your place that you don't expect it exists ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I saw, fixed again, thanks
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<seb128> Trevinho, ah, nice, didn't take friday off as well to just do a long and relaxing w.e? ;-)
<Trevinho> Naaa... I've to use my holidays for some seaside too :-P
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> all software should be banned from having directories that start with 'de' and sort before 'debian'
 * Laney writes to ftpmaster
<pitti> Laney: like "debconf"? :-)
<pitti> or debhelper
<Laney> exactly
<pitti> Laney: are you still working on the two gnome-keyring-* jobs?
<pitti> Laney: I'm currently looking at openssh, and these two jobs need to coordinate (gnome-keyring-ssh must come Before=ssh-agent.service)
<pitti> so that g-k wins (if enabled)
<Laney> pitti: No, I finished, and I did that already :-)
 * pitti hugs Laney
<pitti> Laney: you still want to wait with the shutdown patch until upstream reviews it, I take it?
<pitti> (we have this pkill workaround for now)
<Laney> pitti: yeah, your hack is okay for the meantime
 * Laney is going to switch to working on some of the last 3.20 bits now
<pitti> Laney: +ExecStartPre=/usr/bin/test -z "${SSH_AUTH_SOCK}"
<pitti> Laney: this is a bit of a wart, as the unit would fail if this command fails
<pitti> same for the grep
<pitti> I think this is better moved into the /bin/sh
<pitti> Laney: I'll take care of it, so you do the 3.20 bits
<Laney> pitti: I know, there's isn't a Condition type thing for this
<Laney> if it actually matters then of course you can move it
<pitti> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/20440267/, testing now
<Laney> related to this
<Laney> Jul 22 12:24:58 yakkety-systemd-session systemd[2493]: [/usr/lib/systemd/user/gpg-agent.service:12] Invalid escape sequences in line, correcting: "/bin/sh -ec '     out=$$(gpgconf --list-options gpg
<Laney> Jul 22 12:24:58 yakkety-systemd-session systemd[2493]: [/usr/lib/systemd/user/gpg-agent.service:17] Invalid escape sequences in line, correcting: "/bin/sh -ec '     out=$$(gpgconf --list-options gpg
<Laney> systemd is complaining about something in these multi line scripts
<pitti> oh thanks, will look
<Laney> in addition to them being ugly
<pitti> print \$10
<pitti> this presumably
 * pitti grabs some lunch and then does these three
<pitti> hmm -- no pancakes or Broedje Vermeer today, just plain bread *sob*
<pitti> seb128: ^ can you telegram some?
<Laney> pitti: is a failed unit a problem other than cosmetic?
<pitti> Laney: mostly cosmetic, unless some other unit Requires= it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I liked having a way to specify preconditions
<seb128> pitti, need to invent pancake-over-ip
<pitti>            ├─gnome-keyring-ssh.service
<pitti>            │ └─2364 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components ssh
<pitti> hmm, this isn't the intended daemon
<pitti> Jul 22 13:37:54 pid1 gnome-keyring-daemon[2112]: ** Message: couldn't access control socket: /run/user/1000/keyring/control: No such file or directory
<pitti> same as with the upstart unit, this smells fishy; anyway, post-lunch problem
<Laney> that's supposed to be made by the pam thing
<ksamak> hi all
<ksamak> anyone knows what could interfere with the background transparency of the popup from switcher module?
<ksamak> in one case "custom build" i have access to the 'background color' option, in a .deb package from same project i don't
<ksamak> i mean, i have access to it but it doesn't change anything
<seb128> ksamak, what switcher?  the compiz/unity alt-tab? Trevinho andyrock hikiko might be able to help you with that
<sverdy> hikiko, hi. lool installed -proposed in a VM to test the low-gfx mode and his unity desktop doesn't work anymore. The launcher doesn't appear, the only thing that displays is the screen background. Any idea what might have happened? And how can he get back to a working desktop? unity --reset doesn't help...
<lool> hikiko: it's likely that the breakage is unrelated but rather a set of settings that my system can't recover from because of hard crashes after trying the proposed stuff
<andyrock> seb128: nautilus-desktop-canvas-view.c is not in trunk neither in a deb patch
<andyrock> where do we take if from? :)
<andyrock> seb128: i've a fix for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1564375
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1564375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unity should take display scaling into account to avoid placement of desktop icons under launcher" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> but I'm not sure where to send it
<andyrock> i mean would be nice to modify directly the patch that re-introduce that file
<andyrock> seb128: ah found it
<andyrock> in trunk is under nautilus-desktop
<seb128> right, they moved the desktop rendering to another component
<seb128> sverdy, those macos users ...
<seb128> it's likely that the opengl plugin or something got unloaded, those situations are annoying
<seb128> it took me 15 min last time to reset the right configs, ended up start ccsm from a vt with the correct display and dbus env to re-enable things
<lool> seb128: tsss
<andyrock> seb128: ok i think we need two different patches for y and x (if you want that patch to be SRUed)
<seb128> andyrock, do you know what's the proper way to reset the compiz config nowadays?
<lool> seb128: so actually sverdy made me turn off opengl acceleration exactly for this purpose, but I think it broke the overall setup
<andyrock> seb128: nope
<andyrock> it's not that doable
<andyrock> because the way we do profiles
<seb128> lool, yeah, the annoying part is that when the opengl plugin fails to load it desactivate itself from the config and next start have it and things that depends on it like unity desactivated
<andyrock> mmm why it fails to load?
<seb128> I think I ended up getting the DBUS_SESSION_BUS from gnome-session and set that to a vt and DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<lool> seb128: so I turned accel back on and everything work
<andyrock> i've a branch to force unity loading
<lool> seb128: but the whole point of sverdy was to make me test this config
<lool> not sure how relevant it is though
<seb128> well dunno what you changed exactly
<seb128> but I guess disactivating opengl != using software rendering
<andyrock> yep
<seb128> the new version is updated for software rendering
<lool> seb128: sverdy asked me to turn off opengl accel, install proposed, and then everything stopped working
<andyrock> unity fails to load without opengl plugin
<seb128> try under kvm or such
<lool> I turned opengl accel on again and everything works
<lool> I think he wanted to show me slow rendering got faster
<lool> unaccelerated rendering I guess
<seb128> right, kvm an iso
<andyrock> btw my week is over
<andyrock> happy we
<seb128> andyrock, have a good w.e!
<hikiko> sorry I didn't see the highlight
<hikiko> lool, still here?
<hikiko> there was a problem in a past daily build
<hikiko> because some files weren't packed
<hikiko> but that is fixed now
<hikiko> it might be that if you use an outdated mirror
<hikiko> if the crash is because of that, next release will fix the problem
<seb128> ok, I'm dropping offline for a while, tennis and then travelling (going to north of France for the w.e), I might be offline a bit during the trip otherwise I do catchup once arrived before calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e for those I don't see again today
<seb128> bbl
<Laney> hf seb128!
<seb128> thanks, you too, have a nice w.e!
 * Laney is preparing to break the world on monday
<pitti> Laney: hm, did the gnome ssh agent actually work for you? I did a couple of fixes and now SSH_AUTH_SOCK is correctly exported; but "ssh 10.0.2.2" still asks me for the key pwd on the CLI, not with a graphical dialog
<pitti> I wonder if these env vars you dropped are still required after all
<pitti> same with upstart
<pitti> hm, no, it doesn't export them any more, so nothing to eval
<Laney> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/ssh.png
<pitti> yeah, that's what I would expect
<Laney> so it works
<pitti> strace shows that ssh is talking to the daemon
<pitti> but it doesn't even work in plain yakkety in my VM, so maybe I'm just missing some package there
<pitti> (wouldn't know what though -- fairly standard desktop install)
<Laney> what is $SSH_AUTH_SOCK?
<pitti> /run/user/1000/keyring/ssh, as expected
<pitti> same as on my laptop
<Laney> don't know then
<pitti> and keyring-daemonm does wake up when I ssh
<pitti> right, nevermind
<Laney> :(
<pitti> I got the ssh-agent working, and g-k-r gets priority when it is enabled
<Laney> seahorse shows it unlocked?
<pitti> Laney: no entries in "secure shell"
<pitti> while I do have them on my laptop
<pitti> but I'd think it would ask me anyway and auto-import it the first time
<pitti> ooh - I created an ECC key, maybe keyring chokes on those
<Laney> it did that for me
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I just did ssh-keygen, so whatever the default is
<pitti> RSA
<Laney> nod
<pitti> aaah!
<pitti> RSA works fine indeed
<pitti> sheesh
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=641082
<ubot5> Gnome bug 641082 in ssh-agent "Can't handle ECDSA keys" [Enhancement,New]
<xnox> Laney, thank you
<xnox> i also hate gtk theming now.
<pitti> Laney: mystery solved, thanks and sorry for bothering
<xnox> did they really change GtkProgressBar to progressbar =) #NotNice
 * Laney meows at xnox
<Laney> well, now it's documented API
<Laney> so "shouldn't" "change"
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkProgressBar.html#id-1.3.8.6.10.6
<czajkowski> folks in case you missed it, call for lighting talks at FOSDEM has opened.
<czajkowski> https://fosdem.org/2017/news/2016-07-20-call-for-participation/
<xnox> pitti, seb -> should i be at all be looking into android-property-bridge upstart event emitter at all to become systemd-ish?
<xnox> or snap-based touch will not use that at all?
<pitti> xnox: I figure we'll need a non-upstart mechanism for this either way
<xnox> ok.
<Laney> hmm
<xnox> pitti, the idea i had was to generate a template unit, and then have small daemon sitting on the system side that will toggle things on & off.
<xnox> and then other units could bindsto android-property-bridge@key-val or some such
<pitti> xnox: right, I faintly remember; that sounds good
 * xnox ponders if i should just emit things over dbus
<pitti> xnox: I figure the upstart bridge is more or less that, right? (a daemon which listens to changes and translates them to upstart events)
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> what i did is tweak the bridge code slightly to work with pid1 as systemd =)
<xnox> i should have stub code somewhere around with it.
<xnox> however, i had no device to test that on =/
<xnox> does goldfish work at all?
<xnox> pitti, do you have a systemd booting phone around? i though you did have that at one point....
<xnox> (pid1 systemd, with session under upstart)
<pitti> I heared the ubuntu-emulator doesn't any more (but I haven't tested myself recently)
<pitti> xnox: I did, but we dropped support for dual-boot, so no ubuntu phone any more
<xnox> ack
<pitti> xnox: but I uploaded all my changes to ubuntu proper, so any ubuntu phone ought to reasonably start with systemd (unless they made dramatic changes to the upstart jobs)
<xnox> pitti, maybe sil2100 can bring a phone or two to the december cdo-core sprint =)
<xnox> pitti, ack.
<pitti> yes, that would be useful
<sil2100> I can bring two, but one is my main phone so only one would be for fun and play
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> man
<Laney> just what is this unity-greeter problem
<Laney> BAH
<Laney> i'll look more on monday
<Laney> laters!
<ali1234> Mirv: i got the package to compile but it doesn't work :(
<ali1234> i had to remove an installation rule about /xcb/*/glintegrations because those didn't get built
<ali1234> i think maybe i need to add a different gl integration or something
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-23
<Mirv> ali1234: :( the xcbglintegrations is for X.org / normal OpenGL. if you build with only OpenGL ES development headers installed during the build time, that wouldn't get built. (even if it would get built, it wouldn't be used on armhf board's GLES GPUs)
<ali1234> Mirv: i fixed it now :)
<ali1234> currently making a snap out of the resulting package
<Mirv> awesome :)
<ali1234> i do still have a couple of minor problems with the package but it works with a bit of fiddling
<ali1234> like it defaults to using xcb so you have to run with -platform eglfs
<ali1234> and i have to symlink one of the egl libraries from whatever.so to whatever.so.2 (but that's down to the libraspberrypi stuff)
<ali1234> would be nice to get rid of the xcb stuff entirely since it would make my snap smaller
<ksamak> hikiko: do you know what interferes with the background transparency of the popup from "switcher" module? i'm sure there's a theme somewhere
<ksamak> can't seem to pinpoint it though
<ksamak> i have one custom build of compiz, that has no theme, and one packaged, and i can't seem to get the theme off.
<ksamak> Trevinho: if you know
<Trevinho> ksamak: you mean the unity or compiz switcher?
<ksamak> compiz
<Trevinho> mmh, I think there's no theme... just textures
<ksamak> there's an option, called background color for it
<ksamak> the bg of the popup
<ksamak> and it doesn't have any effect when this "texture" is on
<ksamak> and i can't seem to get rid of it.
<ksamak> the problem is the transparency, it's not so nice for visually impaired people
<Trevinho> ksamak: I think that there has never been written anything for that
<Trevinho> ksamak: so you should probably patch in order to get it opaque
<ksamak> mmm, you think it could be the entire gtk theme then?
<ksamak> how come there's no theme when i make install it?
<ksamak> Trevinho: cmake options are the same as .deb though
<ksamak> i'm sure i'm missing smt...
<Trevinho> ksamak: there's no theme. It's all hardcoded
<ksamak> isn't there gtk windows then? i'm looking for the difference between a locally compiled project, that has no 'theme', and a .deb, on which i can't get the theme out
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-24
<droid2> I am wondering where in the configuration files is where you set the  default theme the desktop manager lightdm is supposed to uses when startx? I did a find and all i have for greeter files is /etc/pam.d/lightdm-greeter nothing in there looks to be a setting for a theme like ambiance which is set by default?
<TheMuso> droid2: Do you mean the actual greeter used, or the actual UI theme?
<TheMuso> The UI theme depends on the greeter in use.
<droid2> there is no greeter section in the lightdm.conf
<droid2> by default
<droid2> UI theme not the actual login page/session after you do that when your in the lightdm desktop manager
<droid2> Without going thru the appearence gui
<droid2> of the settings
<droid2> there must be a configuration file for it some where that its held in?
<TheMuso> Depends on the greeter.
<TheMuso> Unity-greeter uses gsettings, and I think its theme is hard-coded. GTK greeter I think uses conf files similar to lightdm itself.
<droid2> ok but in my cases i have lightdm so are they hardcoded or in a config file.... and if there hardcoded what is the program that sets this
<jbicha> droid2: are you using lightdm-gtk-greeter or unity-greeter?
<droid2> I mean i see all the themes under /usr/share/themes/ and an index.theme file for most of them but what sets the lightdm to uses one over the other i don't see anything in the config files under gnome or lightdm in /etc . And would it be under an /etc/X11 i would think it would be a configuarion file of the desktop or windows manager
<droid2> How do i know that ?
<droid2> I mean in the current theme index.theme file i have a line like this
<droid2> IconTheme=ubuntu-mono-dark
<droid2> so i am assuming maybe the ubuntu unity greeter confused
<droid2> ??
<droid2> humm i did search the system and all the unity i have is under /usr no config files under /etc
<droid2> then ps -A for unity gives me http://pastebin.com/J7qH5cqk
<droid2> Though when i man for unity i  don't get any options i can see to set this as well as  see also unity-panel-service so kind of wondering how to set the theme ?
<droid2> And how the appearence gui dropdown box is setting this
<droid2> http://pastebin.com/n1P0nKA0
<jbicha> droid2: it might be easier to use lightdm-gtk-greeter if you want customization
<droid2> so searching i do have unity-greeter but i don't have any strings like  lightdm-gtk-greeter
<jbicha> sudo apt install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<droid2> i just man the unity-greeter and it say's something about it is configured in the lightdm.conf file but all i see when i go to /etc/lightdm.conf file is lightdm-autologin  no greeting setting
<droid2> I understand i can uses alternative my point is i want to beable to understand how this unity one is working ... i mean i can set it thru the appearance settings pretty easilly so kind of wonder?
<droid2> I looked a little farther and i  did searches for lightdm only 2 programs but in the man page there was references to dm-tool so i looked there but that didn't have a setting really for the theme more for locking system , switching users,...etc
<droid2> Also kind of confused is ligtdm part of gnome because i have /etc/gnome files as well as programs  http://pastebin.com/tXNtNkkP
<droid2> Some of which are running like gnome-keyring ,gnome-session , gnome-termina ,...etc how can to desktop managers be running on the same computer or partially parts of each ... i don't have the gdm so its using the lightdm but still gnome-session won't it be using lightdm-session so CONFUSED
<droid2> and yes i have unity-greeter.desktop which has the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=unity-greater and i think this is where one set the greeter and restarts lightdm
<droid2> But either way i think the greeters are only for login not for themes and  customization when your already logged in?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-17
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey duflu!
<willcooke> duflu,  L_aney has a fix for the sound issue - "sudo touch /usr/share/sounds"
<willcooke> worked here
<willcooke> would be interested to know if it does for you too
<willcooke> so quit settings, touch that file, re-open settings - set to mono, test
<duflu> willcooke, Yes that worked. Why?? :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> "<L_aney> so if you tried to play it before it existed, it caches the not found"
<duflu> willcooke, So maybe a new update that does a touch too?
<pitti> Laney: eek, sorry; fixed (force-pushed)
<willcooke> duflu, I'll wait to speak to L_aney later and see what the best idea is.  Will keep you posted.
<duflu> I'm not too bothered about any bug that won't ever happen with the final release
<duflu> I am however bothered by this headache. Time to go to the chemist
<willcooke> Just noticed I have an Ubuntu Control centre in my launcher-thingy in Shell.  I assume this is because it's my old Artful machine, but just wanted to check that was covered by the migration?
<popey> morning
<popey> https://popey.com/blog/posts/ubuntu-artful-desktop-july-shakedown.html
<popey> you might get some new people drop by with feedback this week
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey u.k people (and other desktopers too)
<seb128> how are you? had a good w.e?
<jibel> willcooke, it's migrated to gnome-control-center.
<jibel> willcooke, so it depends when you upgraded to artful
<willcooke> jibel, thought so, so it's just my "old" install
<willcooke> jibel, nod - thanks
<seb128> old install should have been migrated but there was a bug in the .desktop name iirc
<seb128> so maybe you caught the wrong version of the script
<seb128> should work for those upgrading today
<jibel> seb128, the first migration script didn't upgrade u-c-c to g-c-c
<seb128> then there was a typo iirc
<jibel> then there was a typo
<seb128> now if should be working though
<jibel> yup, it does
<seb128> unsure if it's worth doing more work for the few people who upgraded in that slot where things were buggy
<willcooke> dont think so
<duflu> Heh. PulseAudio backlog: May=1427, today=414
<seb128> duflu, woot, well done
<willcooke> :D
<duflu> Also, only three crashes (two bugs) in the artful pulseaudio release. None of which are regressions of what was fixed
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney duflu seb128 jibel
<duflu> Morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<jibel> hi flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<andyrock> monring alls
<Laney> hi flexiondotorg
<Laney> you good?
<flexiondotorg> Laney yah :-)
<flexiondotorg> I need some advice later though.
<flexiondotorg> I had the chance to look at indicator-session at the weekend.
<flexiondotorg> You're right, it warns.
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> I wasn't able to find a way to cast that string.
<flexiondotorg> andyrock o/
<Laney> flexiondotorg: (const gchar * const *) is ok
<Laney> C sucks there
<Laney> hey seb128 jibel andyrock too
<andyrock> seb128: in Tuscany sprinting with Trevinho
<andyrock> you?
<Trevinho> hi seb128, Laney
<jibel> duflu, when I've a BT speaker paired, the test sound from sound settings goes to the speaker, but there is no sound when I play from totem or vlc. Any idea what could be wrong?
<Trevinho> jibel: give pavucontrol a try
<flexiondotorg> Laney ty. I'll try in a bit.
<duflu> jibel, also check the Appilcations tab in the sound control panel
<duflu> I've never had that problem but it's worth checking if apps are muted
<duflu> jibel, it is however possible, even likely, you're playing videos without the required audio codecs installed too
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<duflu> Although totem would complain if that was so
<seb128> andyrock, nice relaxing w.e here ;-)
<jibel> in pavucontrol the output for vlc was internal audio. I switched to the speaker and it works
<duflu> jibel, did you start the app before creating the BT audio device?
<duflu> If so it may stick with the internal speaker
<jibel> duflu, no, I rarely use totem.
<flexiondotorg> Laney made that change, it triggers a warning elsewhere now.
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/329253635/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.indicator-session_17.3.20+17.10.20170613-0ubuntu1~artful4.2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<flexiondotorg> Laney I originally styled have_mate_program() after have_unity_control_center()
<flexiondotorg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/trunk.16.10/view/head:/src/backend-dbus/actions.c#L841
<flexiondotorg> Would it be acceptable to revert have_mate_program() to follow a similar implementation to have_unity_control_center()?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: where's the elsewhere?
<Laney> I don't think you have to fix warnings you didn't introduce :-)
<flexiondotorg> Well the warning are still in have_mate_program()
<flexiondotorg> Search "warn" in the build log above. You'll see it.
<Laney> Then you mislead me by using the word 'elsewhere'
<Laney> Where's the code?
<Laney> misled*
<flexiondotorg> Laney This is the line that now warns - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/view/head:/src/backend-dbus/actions.c#L107
<Laney> thx
<flexiondotorg>      desktop_names = g_strsplit (xdg_current_desktop, ":", 0);
<flexiondotorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25111231/
<Laney> flexiondotorg: http://paste.debian.net/976884/ I think that
<flexiondotorg> Laney thanks. I'll give that a whirl.
<Trevinho> seb128: can you please ack this https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-control-center/lowgfx-listens-compiz-profile/+merge/327400 ?
<Laney> laney@social-mite:~$ cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Laney> /usr/sbin/gdm3
<Laney> #noprompt
<seb128> Trevinho, k for the review
<flexiondotorg> Laney thanks for your help. Warning free and tested - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration/+merge/325600
<Laney> flexiondotorg: ok, nice, looks good now
<jbicha> jibel: will Ubuntu be opting in to any of the milestones before Final Beta this cycle?
<seb128> that's not likely
<seb128> iirc the previous discussions about that
<jbicha> were there discussions about this cycle in particular?
<seb128> no, is this cycle particular?
<jbicha> yes ;)
<seb128> jbicha, have you seen the blog from p_opey?
<seb128> today
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> I think that's rather that sort of calls for testing that you can expect
<seb128> the alpha&co involves freezes etc and that's too much overhead
<jibel> jbicha, no, we'll do like previous releases
<jbicha> ok, thanks
<jibel> jbicha, as seb128 said we'd rather do targeted testing when something major lands
<Laney> plans change eh
<Laney> I never knew that the idea to do Alpha 2 has been canned
<jbicha> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/18/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t16:07
<seb128> jbicha, you seem to like to dig IRC logs and take them as statements written in stone :-)
<seb128> I think opting for a2 is fine if it some people want to handle the paperwork and if it doesn't block others in their work
<Laney> I probably forgot some discussion
 * Laney isn't that bothered actually
<jbicha> seb128: I had the same impression Laney did that we were participating in A2 (based on the first big cycle meeting) but I asked today to confirm since it seemed like my impression was wrong
<jbicha> it's not a big deal for me but it might be useful if it can be done without burdening Canonical QA much
<seb128> right
<seb128> I didn't remember that discussion now
<seb128> but my position is the same as when we discussed it back then
<jbicha> I remembered it as the goal was to get a basic GNOME session usable by A2, which we have done
<seb128> if somebody wants to do the work and it doesn't block others to do their things feel free
<seb128> right
<seb128> that call for testing from p_opey is covering that
<jibel> jbicha, actually there is more value in p_opey's cft than an alpha. We are not really interested in people manually checking that the iso is installable, it is already covered by automated tests.
<jibel> and a release even for an alpha is 2 to 3 days of work
<jibel> besides I'll be on holidays for alpha2
<seb128> and it's during GUADEC
<jibel> heber, upgrade tests are green again. I'll merge your stuff. If it's all red tomorrow, you'll know why ;)
<Dadprimeday> https://popey.com/blog/posts/ubuntu-artful-desktop-july-shakedown.html #julyshakedown
<heber> jibel, okay ;)
<Dadprimeday> What is the link to see all of the #julyshaedown bugs in launchpadd ?
<Dadprimeday> What is the link to see all of the #julyshakedown bugs in launchpadd ?
<gQuigs> chrisccoulson: probably should have CCed you on orginal email, oops.  Any thoughts on dropping some archs that Firefox builds on?  (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-July/005040.html)
<seb128> gQuigs, you are asking the wrong person :-)
<seb128> the people who care about building on those archs are rather in foundation team
<gQuigs> seb128: so I should figure out who maintains it's arch I think we might want to drop and see if they care about Firefox on that arch?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but basically ask infinity I would say
<gQuigs> alright, thanks
<seb128> he's the one who argued in favor of keeping those builds previous cycle and said he would prefer to be asked to help fixing build than having archs removed
<Dadprimeday> still cannot find the bugs with the hashtag #julyshakedown ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=%23julyshakedown
<willcooke> Dadprimeday, search by tag in advanced search
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.struc
<willcooke> tural_subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=julyshakedown&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_bl
<willcooke> ueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<willcooke> err
<willcooke> one sec
<willcooke> urgh, don't use that URL
<willcooke> Go to search -> advanced search -> tag = "julyshakedown
<willcooke> "
<willcooke> there aren't any at the momnet
<gQuigs> infinity: hi there, any chance you've changed your mind about not dropping archs in Firefox?  (discussion above)
<gQuigs> infinity: for example, the worst (modern) case is s390x which appears to have last been built on Firefox 47
<xnox> that firefox on s390x does not exec
<xnox> well, it execs but segfaults shortly after (the 47 one)
<infinity> It was dropped on s390x ages ago.
<xnox> infinity, xenial-release pocket?!
<gQuigs> I definitely still see it trying to build - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox , not sure if could have been dropped somewhere else
<infinity> xnox: We don't remove things from the release pocket.
<infinity> gQuigs: "Trying to build" doesn't mean the arch is shipped.
<infinity> gQuigs: And it's not a bug to try to build things.
<gQuigs> infinity: k, so how do I see what archs are blocking Firefox 54 from being updated in artful? (or is it something else?)
<infinity> gQuigs: Looks like armhf and ppc64el.  excuses would tell you.
<infinity> But "Oh, it's FTFBFS, we should just remove it" is not a mantra we should live by.
<gQuigs> infinity: that's not my manta.. mine is if we provide a security sensitive package like a browser it should be up-to-date  - if it's not we are putting the people who use it at risk
<gQuigs> how have I never seen excuses before, that's really useful
<seb128> infinity, well, at the same time if nobody uses them on those archs and it's blocking the updates on the archs where it has users then it's an issue
<infinity> seb128: Who decides if it has users?
<seb128> that's not something to be decided
<seb128> we don't vote users
<infinity> Then it's not a useful statement. :P
<seb128> neither is yours
<seb128> in practice how many people are using firefox on ubuntu ppc64el do you think?
<infinity> I have no idea.
<seb128> neither do I
<infinity> armhf, on the other hand, we know is quite used.
<seb128> but I'm ready to bet that it's a magnitude lower than our most used desktop archs
<infinity> seb128: Well, yes, but I could use that same argument for dropping glibc on all but x86.
<infinity> Non-x86 is an order of magnitude fewer users, period.
<seb128> I'm pretty sure glibc is useful to people using s390x machines
<seb128> I've to see a report from a s390x desktop user yet
<xnox> seb128, we have had IBM qa doing ssh -X and expecting to launch firefox
<xnox> seb128, and i'm like... why would you not use firefox on your machine you do ssh -X from...
<xnox> seb128, and the person was like but i need to access internal localhost website.....
<xnox> seb128, i gave them links about port forwarding
<xnox> infinity, glibc - there are command-line tools available with it.
<infinity> xnox: Commandline versus desktop has nothing to do with the "number of users" argument that was being made.
<infinity> If we argue by "number of users", we should drop all non-x86 ports.  But we don't.
<infinity> Certain parts of the OS aren't more or less sensitive to the "number of users" argument.
<xnox> Laney, i want to fix debhelper to be better.
<xnox> e.g. do not install upstart jobs even if present; do not install init.d script if systemd unit is present
<gQuigs> infinity: if we weren't able to provide security updates to apache on ppc64el would we drop it from that arch?
<xnox> gQuigs, we would not.
<xnox> gQuigs, as otherwise there would be no point in shipping universe
<infinity> gQuigs: Are we unable to provide security updates for firefox?
<infinity> I see updates in zesty-security.
<gQuigs> xnox: apache is in main..
<infinity> Anyhow, the real answer here is that we should talk to IBM and ARM and see what THEIR carefactor is, and what they're willing to do.
<infinity> gQuigs: And no, we wouldn't drop apache on ppc64el, we'd fix it.  Because there's no sane argument for apache on ppc64el to not work except "someone can't program in C".
<infinity> Web browsers live in this "special" world where, apparently, portably programming isn't hip and cool.  But I don't think that should be the new normal. :P
<infinity> s/portably/portable/
<gQuigs> infinity: ppc64el Firefox last release was 52, so it's 2 releases behiind
<infinity> I know.
<infinity> Two releases isn't that long in firefox land.
<xnox> gQuigs, weather we can provide security support is tangentile to which components something is in; and what arches it is available in. Just because we cannot provide security support for something, does not mean we will not ship something.
<kenvandine> I think there is more value in keeping firefox updated for armhf, that might be worth the investment in the maintenance
<kenvandine> just not sure I can say the same for s390x and ppc64el
<kenvandine> but even armhf isn't going to have a huge user base, but there are users with armhf laptops out there
<gQuigs> infinity: my real issue is that we are providing a disservice to anyone running the dev release, we aren't testing the latest Firefox on amd64,etc (unless people know to grab the PPA themselves)
<gQuigs> I'm open to any other options that would fix that...
<infinity> gQuigs: So, the obvious solution to that (which I was doing in the tail end of zesty or yakkety) is to copy those to artful-security.   I might do that again.
<infinity> But I really think we need to be talking to our partners here about their upstream issues.
<gQuigs> infinity: +100 if we can do that regularly (and not just right before the release) I think that works
<flexiondotorg> kenvandine And chrooting Ubuntu on phones and tablets. Plus some builds of Ubuntu on assorted SBCs.
<seb128> infinity, xnox, well, another way to look at it is that whatever team which has staff working on the s390x support should help resolving firefox build issues on that arch
<infinity> s390x is a straw man here, as it's already not blocking anything.  The s390x binaries were removed.
<infinity> But yes, I'll poke IBM again about ppc, and ARM about armhf.
<infinity> This time around (because of the rust interaction), it may indeed need their involvement.
<infinity> The flipside is that we've had many failures in the past where the fixes were trivial, and just not investigated because "we don't care", which isn't how we'd deal with an FTBFS in any other package, so I don't see why firefox would get a free pass.
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<gQuigs> thanks all!
<kenvandine> anyone with experience with snapping desktop apps and fixing up the path to the icon?
<kenvandine> +    prepare:
<kenvandine> +      sed -i.bak -e 's|=org.gnome.clocks$|=${SNAP}/meta/gui/org.gnome.clocks.png|g' data/org.gnome.clocks.desktop.in
<kenvandine> i'm doing that and copying the icon into that directory, all seems to work fine
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> it breaks this
<kenvandine>     desktop: usr/share/applications/org.gnome.clocks.desktop
<kenvandine> if i don't sed it in prepare, it doesn't complain there
 * kenvandine scratches head
<kenvandine> i guess i probably need to wait for didrocks
<kenvandine> well wtf... now it's working :)
<kenvandine> no idea what i did to fix it... but now i have an icon and a launcher :-D
 * kenvandine ships it
<Trevinho> seb128: did you give a look to that branch? :)
<seb128> Trevinho, by weather you mean whether right? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: eheh yeah :)
<seb128> Trevinho, looks fine otherwise
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks, I've fixed the typo
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: could you use bileto for your indicator-session upload?
<jbicha> (sponsoring isn't really an #ubuntu-release question)
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Ummm. Maybe, me checks...
<flexiondotorg> jbicha OK, quick skim of the wiki. Looks possible. Not sure if I have permission, will find out...
<jbicha> you have the permission to build with bileto, but maybe you're supposed to ask someone else to do the publishing for things you don't have upload rights for
<flexiondotorg> jbicha I was extended those permission a few weeks ago.
<flexiondotorg> I'm now learning the ropes...
<flexiondotorg> jbicha So at some point I'll get to this point "In the event that you do have either packaging changes or manual sources, it is your responsibility to find a core dev to publish the PPA for you."
<flexiondotorg> jbicha My packaging diff requires an ACK. Can you do that? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869
<jbicha> "core dev" is a simplification, ~ubuntu-desktop usually has upload rights to Unity-related packages
<jbicha> or MOTU now even
<flexiondotorg> Thanks jbicha
<jbicha> seb128: could you 'bzr add' your recent patch for evolution and e-d-s?
<robert_ancell> jamesh, can you commit your snap launch logic from master to the gnome-3-24, gnome-3-22 and gnome-3-20 branches?
<robert_ancell> I'm queing up the next SRU..
<robert_ancell> jamesh, the 3.20 changes should go into wip/ubuntu-3-20
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-18
<metalbiker> hey everybody! i'm very happy to hear that daily builds of 17.10 are finally up and ready for testing. i'm really interested in helping out since i'm much wiser than i used to be. i've got my launchpad account already and i just need someone to tell me how to file bugs for the daily builds.
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien et toi?
<didrocks> jibel: très bien, le week-end prolongé a fait du bien :)
<jibel> didrocks, pareil, ça faisait vacances :)
<jibel> didrocks, et vrais vacances fin de cette semaine \o/
<didrocks> profites-en bien ;)
<pitti> bonjour mes amis français !
<seb128> salut pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> pitti, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> salut pitti, ça va ? ;)
<pitti> ça va bien ! on voyage baucoup et profite l'été :)
<seb128> ah, vous êtes allé où ?
<pitti> à Dresden la dernière weekend (pour visiter nos familles), chez ma sœur la prochaine weekend pour "fixed rope route climbing"
<didrocks> pitti: something like this: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_ferrata#/media/File:Rocher_Saint-Julien_escalade_40.JPG ?
<pitti> didrocks: exactly :) like http://piware.de/fotos/Klettersteig-Rofangebirge-Jul2013/
<pitti> http://piware.de/fotos/Klettersteig-Rofangebirge-Jul2013/slide_39.html is the most important part, of course ☺
<seb128> that's the whole point of the exercice right? deserving the refreshment that is coming after!
<chrisccoulson> hi desktop :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> seb128: exactement !
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson!
<didrocks> pitti: ahah! ;) For my bachelor party, there was a vuntz wayyyyyyyyyyyyy behind everyone :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you doing?
<pitti> didrocks: you went climbing for your bachelor party? or you mean the beer drinking part? :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! I hope you too?
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> pitti: no no, really climbing, it was easy and nice :)
<didrocks> (near Grenoble)
<didrocks> hey Laney, chrisccoulson!
<seb128> hey Laney! working downstair today? :p
<seb128> Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey didrocks and seb128
<Laney> was upstairs early today!
<Laney> I'm good thanks, you?
<Laney> didrocks: good long weekend?
<didrocks> Laney: was excellent, thanks! Sun, bbqing, walks with rock, beautfil landscapes and chamois: https://photos.app.goo.gl/PdFVukOwVCIF4mGh1
<Laney> didrocks: looks like tough walking!
<didrocks> 3h, not that much :)
<didrocks> but yeah, quite slipery, better to watch out where you put your feets
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, I'm not too bad thanks. Persevering :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, didrocks, Laney
<didrocks> Laney: on your MP, there is something I don't understand: from what you wrote, the current behavior (forget about any gdm/lightdm patch) it sounds like if you have 2 dms installed, at each dist-upgrade (if we updated both dms), they would ask to be set as default?
<Laney> didrocks: I think it records if you've seen the question and avoids asking it again
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> Laney: ah, and people never had 2 dms installed before, so newer saw that question and were never asked, ok
<didrocks> Laney: hum, are we sure that if we update it again (like new lightdm version), we wouldn't have that at next dist-upgrade, as you didn't see the question?
<Laney> something liek that
<Laney> it's complicated
<didrocks> sounds like a FB status profile :p
<didrocks> but yeah, I guess what you did make sense, just skipping it that way
<didrocks> or we can tweak it with "if gdm is the default"
<didrocks> with this if dpkg --compare…
<didrocks> (I wonder though it we won't upgrade in -updates/-security lightdm, and so, the version check won't be valid anymore)
<Laney> the point is to stay out of the way of normal operation as much as possible
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> so you can't do anything that's like 'skip this question if gdm is the default'
<didrocks> well, I was thinking "skip this question if gdm is the default and dpkg --compare-version lt…"
<didrocks> (to still give a chance to other cases)
<Laney> thing is you don't know if gdm3.config has run at this point or not
<didrocks> but I'm more concerned on the version comparaison, and that we ship a new package version for $reason, forgetting to update that postinst version
<Laney> so it might *not* be the default yet
<didrocks> yeah, and if so, lightdm is still default
<didrocks> and question is skipped
<Laney> then gdm goes and sets it
<Laney> I think it's probably okay because gdm3.config does
<Laney>   db_fset shared/default-x-display-manager seen true
<Laney> but it's worth checking
<didrocks> yeah, do you know if .config respect some kind of binary package dependency ordering?
<didrocks> that way, we could make it predictable
<Laney> nope
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> I'm really concerned about the version check TBH
<Laney> https://manpages.debian.org/stretch/debconf-doc/debconf-devel.7.en.html
<Laney>  Note that the config script is run before the package is unpacked. It should only use commands that are in essential packages. The only dependency of your package that is guaranteed to be met when its config script is run is a dependency (possibly versioned) on debconf itself.
<Laney> ok, well it's possible to resolve it by checking ...
<andyrock> good morning
<Laney> what's wrong with avahi :|
<didrocks> argh, someone merged the gdm3 changelog while dropping the whole history (that might be me even ;))
<didrocks> seb128 may be right on that point… that would have been easier to check what we did for the other way around (gdm -> lightdm)
<Laney> I happen to have a system which has been upgraded with that package
<Laney> so I'll just push a new lightdm onto it and see if I see the question
<didrocks> yep ;)
<Laney> lxd was the shit for this
<Laney> taking snapshots
<didrocks> what do you use avahi with regularly? (just curious)
<Laney> laney@nightingale:~$ ssh raleigh.local
<Laney> ssh: Could not resolve hostname raleigh.local: Name or service not known
<Laney> normally that would work
<didrocks> oh that feature, yep, I'm not using it enough I think (static IPs for my small home network)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<didrocks> ok, gdm -> lightdm transition was in oneiric, between 2011-05-24 and 2011-06-07
<didrocks> (thanks to the seed, lightdm or gdm changelogs didn't help)
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you.
<seb128> ?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 o/
<flexiondotorg> Good thanks.
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg
<Laney> Jul 18 09:35:38 nightingale avahi-daemon[19892]: Found user 'avahi' (UID 107) and group 'avahi' (GID 115).
<Laney> Jul 18 09:35:38 nightingale avahi-daemon[19892]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
<Laney> Jul 18 09:35:38 nightingale avahi-daemon[19892]: chroot.c: fork() failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Laney> Jul 18 09:35:38 nightingale avahi-daemon[19892]: failed to start chroot() helper daemon.
<Laney> hmmmm
<flexiondotorg> I used Bileto for the first time yesterday. What a great tool :-)
<flexiondotorg> Thanks to help from Laney and super powers from jbicha a MATE compatible indicator-session landed last night :-D
<didrocks> so, I'm looking at oneiric
<didrocks> and it seems we didn't do anything for gdm -> lightdm migration at the time
<Laney> there's some code in lightdm.config to force set it as default during a release upgrade
<didrocks> # move the default display manager file if we are going to change it
<didrocks> but based on the debconf question
<Laney> when installing for the first time or something
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> FAOSGSGHASD
<Laney> oh I'll just ssh to my desktop to copy that
<Laney> NOPE
<Laney> ok, pkilled some processes and now it works ...
<Laney> if [ -z "$2" -a -n "$RELEASE_UPGRADE_IN_PROGRESS" ]; then db_set shared/default-x-display-manager lightdm ab_fset shared/default-x-display-manager seen true
<Laney> probably that was enough to achieve the transition
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> basically we forced, even without looking at what we there before or if you set another dm
<Laney> ab_fset?
<Laney> WTF
<Laney> 2492     iain.la |     ab_fset shared/default-x-display-manager seen true
 * Laney screams
<didrocks> see, on an azerty keyboard, a is even further from d, you wouldn't have made this typo for sure :p
<Laney> at least this isn't uploaded
<Laney> alright, cool
<Laney> I updated with a no-change rebuild, no prompt
<didrocks> no-change rebuild after doing the transition, correct?
<didrocks> what happens if you bump the version (like we upload a new lightdm version in the release pocket, or -update or -security) and people who didn't dist-ugprade yet get that one?
<amano> Hadess just made tracker a hard dependency for nautilus 3.25
<Laney> didrocks: it's the same, it compares the version you were upgrading *from*, not to
<didrocks> Laney: oh, prefect thus!
<Laney> didrocks: pushing a tag, then would you be able to merge to trunk please?
<Laney> thanks for the review!
<didrocks> Laney: sure! you want to push a tag before I merge it?
<didrocks> (normally we merge for the release, no?)
<Laney> doing
<didrocks> oki :)
<Laney> not sure what you mean
<Laney> but you have all the commits and can merge what you like ;-)
<didrocks> ah, you did change UNRELEASED, perfect :)
<didrocks> (and thanks for the tild!)
<Laney> the didrocks special ~
 * didrocks feels at home
<Laney> we should get tattoos
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> just tried to use the pointer barrier to raise the launcher :(
<didrocks> remember: you should aim to the moon! and so, top corner :p
<Laney> \o/
<didrocks> would be nice if we don't have dash to dock to change behavior like:
<didrocks> press super, keep it pressed
<Laney> I like the animation that they have there
<didrocks> click on a icon, releasing goes back to apps
<didrocks> same
<jbicha> Laney: network-manager-config-connectivity-debian is available in artful now
<Laney> hi jbicha
<jbicha> good morning
<Laney> http://connectivity-check.ubuntu.com exists too now
<Laney> not tried it yet tho
<jbicha> ok, it returns a 204 http status code but I don't think NM supports that yet
<jibel> jbicha, hi, I'm verifying the SRU of gnome-software, and currently on bug 1697565, did you verify that snaps without an icon are shown? It doesn't work for me in xenial
<ubot5> bug 1697565 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "Snaps without icons don't show as installed" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697565
<jbicha> jibel: which app did you test?
<jibel> jbicha, openscad
<jibel> the snap version
<duflu> if downstream sink cap dropped GL texture upload then renegotiate VA surface format to remove tiling
<duflu> That's all I want
<jibel> moon-buggy is a not a good exmaple in the test case
<duflu> But another day
<duflu> Night
 * duflu wanders off mumbling
<jibel> jbicha, in artful, it's listed with a generic icon in the installed snaps
<jibel> jbicha, worst, snaps without icon are not shown in search despite what's said in the description
<Laney> jbicha: it returns the header that network-manager does support
<Laney> so I think it's worth trying.
<jbicha> Laney: yeah, I just saw that now so it should work
<jbicha> do you suggest we add a n-m-config-connectivity-ubuntu package then?
<Laney> don't have an opinion regarding doing that or changing the debian one
<jbicha> I kind of wish mbiebl had chosen a more generic name for the package
<jbicha> Laney: while you were out, we found an upgrade issue with ubuntu-web-launchers, we added the old name .desktop so now there are 2 Amazons
<Laney> what?
<jbicha> and postponed a decision until you returned to decide whether to try to migrate to the new filename or keep the old name
<Laney> you'll have to be a bit more verbose
<jbicha> before artful, the Amazon app was provided by ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop
<jbicha> when you reimplemented it for artful, you named it com.canonical.launcher.amazon.desktop
<Laney> so?
<jbicha> so it's the same old rename .desktop issue for upgrading Unity favorites
<Laney> I don't think it matters if Unity sessions have it or not after upgrading to Artful
<Laney> But if it does, that is session-migration.
<jbicha> and I didn't think there was much point in using a new name
<jbicha> btw, it's being proposed in GNOME Shell to use an appstream property for .desktop filename migrations https://bugzilla.gnome.org/784588
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784588 in general "Use AppStreamGlib for mapping of renamed .desktop IDs" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that unity removes the icon from the launcher when the correspond file vanishes from disk, which is happening on upgrade and before you log in again to get the session migration
<Laney> is that a big deal?
<seb128> it's a buggy upgrade
<seb128> not a big deal but still a bug
<Laney> a removed launcher being removed?
<Laney> doesn't sound like anything to worry about
<Laney> but anyway
<Laney> if you guys want to own this, you can
<seb128> removed launcher?
<seb128> I though it was migrated to use firefox
<seb128> but still existing
<Laney> doesn't have to exist in unity
<seb128> well not "have to"
<didrocks> it's removing it in G-S as well then
<didrocks> as on dist-upgrade, removed from unity as not existed
<seb128> but favorites are currently migrated
<didrocks> next reboot, on artful, won't appear in G-S launcher as was removed from unity one before reboot
<Laney> why not?
<Laney> it's in the defaults there
<seb128> Laney, is the desktop rename resolving any concrete problem or just to match what GNOME has been doing?
<didrocks> Laney: we migrate unity launcher to G-S dash on upgrade, don't we?
<didrocks> so replacing the defaults if the user modified unity default launchers
<Laney> didrocks: ok, well you're translating other renames, no?
<Laney> seb128: It's not required.
<Laney> If you want to fix it properly, you need to fix the string that is passed to geoclue_simple_new to match the .desktop file.
<andyrock> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DS3Ymvvx/VirtualBox_ubuntu%20z_18_07_2017_12_47_15.png
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1700764
<ubot5> bug 1700764 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu) "snap policykit prompt in Turkish language" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700764
<andyrock> seb128: thanks I was googling for the language :D
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> yeah, the thing is that you need the old file with our change, because when you upgrade, unity removed it
<didrocks> or we can disable that "let's remove from launcher" when a desktop file disappear feature
<didrocks> and that will help
<didrocks> I don't know either way
 * didrocks goes for lunch
<Laney> does it remove from gsettings, or just hide it?
<Laney> Any of you should feel free to fix it back if you think that's the best.
<seb128> Laney, it removes it from its gsettings config
<Laney> However, I don't think this required a rushed fix and you could probably have waited for me to come back.
<jbicha> jibel: openscad-plars shows up if you pkill gnome-software and restart it (that's a very old bug where installed apps don't show up until restarting g-s)
<jibel> andyrock, in bug 1699005 you removed the verification tag. Did you mean the verification is done or it does not need to be verified and released in xenial
<ubot5> bug 1699005 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update to 1.13" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699005
<seb128> Laney, we did, that's why we didn't rename it back
<jbicha> that's with current gnome-software/xenial without -proposed
<seb128> and are mentioning it today
<Laney> someone said there's two launchers now
<jibel> jbicha, in xenial? It does not for me even after killing gnome-software or deleting the g-s cache
<seb128> ah, maybe I didn't follow fully then
<seb128> there were talk about doing a symlink workaround meanwhile
<seb128> which I guess leads to that issue
<andyrock> jibel: i just noticed, fixed!
<jbicha> jibel: btw, it keeps running in the background if you don't explicitly kill it
<jibel> andyrock, thanks!
<Laney> right, that's what I wouldn't have done
<jibel> jbicha, right, I know. but despite that it is not listed
<Laney> so go ahead and rename if it you require what you said
<Laney> This migration thing is a slight issue though I think
<Laney> it sounds like we can't add new default items to the GNOME Shell launcher
<Laney> because they'll all be clobbered by the migration?
<jbicha> jibel: I don't know, it works for me
<Laney> did we always have that?
<seb128> Laney, you mean? the launcher is just a list of items, we can decide to keep the exact same list as the user had under unity or to append other/news items to it as well if we swant
<Laney> you're saying that the new default I added doesn't get shown for upgrading users because the old settings are copied over from Unity
<Laney> which sounds to me like we can't rely on the defaults for upgrades at all
<seb128> we don't add new defaults atm afaik
<seb128> we just migrate existing configs
<seb128> so if the user had xenial with the amazon webapp the migration would give a config with the new amazon launcher at the same position
<seb128> if they removed it from their config it wouldn't be added back
<Laney> ok, so you think it's desirable, that's fine
<Laney> now what about renamed desktop files in general?
<Laney> you were talking about wanting to stop doing this
<Laney> sounds like we get this same problem there too?
<seb128> right we would
<seb128> I'm a bit undecided on wether we should just accept that this upgrade is suboptimal
<seb128> Didier is the one who believes the more strongly about the upgrade doing the right thing
<seb128> I was just summarizing the discussion
<seb128> like whatever he/you decide is fine with me
<Laney> I thought that Unity would just hide them rather than deleting the setting
<Laney> dunno
<seb128> right but it doesn't, that's what gnome-shell does
<seb128> unity updates directly the gsettings config
<Laney> yes, you just educated me
<Laney> yeah dunno, doesn't seem fixable to me
<seb128> yeah, options are
<seb128> 1. have a compat file with the old name
<seb128> 2. don't rename
<seb128> 3. accept that the upgrade is buggy
<seb128> or
<seb128> change unity to keep the item in its config and SRU that change
<seb128> if we decide to drop the compat names we should probably do the unity change to minimize upgrade issues
<Laney> I wonder if that'd be easy
<Laney> if so that's probably a good way to god
<Laney> go*
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ do you have any opinion on the topic?
<Trevinho> hey seb128
 * Trevinho checks
<seb128> hey Trevinho :-)
<Laney> hey Trevinho!
<Laney> stupid tiny /boot
<Laney> thanks a bunch ubiquity
<Trevinho> hey Laney, got a good break?
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> I've been back a week dude
<Laney> :)
<Trevinho> yeah, but we didn't get much in touch recently... I'm hinding in the code :)
<Trevinho> today's it's the unmeeting day btw :)
<Trevinho> seb128: as per the topic I'm not sure I got the details, you're talking about renaming which desktop files?
<Trevinho> like nautilus?
<seb128> right
<seb128> GNOME renamed a stack of desktops
<seb128> things like eog or gedit went from name.desktop or org.gnome.name.desktop
<seb128> unity removes favorites from its gsettings config when the file is removed from disk though
<seb128> which means the config can't be migrated at next login
<seb128> Trevinho, what do you think about changing unity to not remove them from gsettings but just skip over?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok... we can do it, it's probably more code changes than expected as that launcher model settings was quite overcomplicated :-), but ....yeah...
<Trevinho> let me talk with andyrock too
<seb128> Trevinho, don't start on it, I just want an estimate of how easy/much work that would be and if you think that would make sense
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, so the thing is that we save the whole store.. So if an icon doesn't exist for that it gets removed..
<Trevinho> Since the gsettings saving might happen at various levels, this overwriting might happen
<Trevinho> and keeping the invalid values would complicate things a little as we'd need some more abstraction I think
<Trevinho> if we don't want to put bad code (and I don't want it) around
<Trevinho> so it's one of these things that might look easy but that might involve more time than expected
<seb128> k, let's forget about it for now then
<seb128> don't spend time looking at that
<seb128> we might put it in the backlog for next cycle but it's not a priority
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<didrocks> let's thus do the transition in two steps, as for other desktop file (with the OnlyShowIn/NotShowIn)
<didrocks> and after LTS, we remove the old name
 * didrocks still believes we can give a good user story on upgrade
<didrocks> (as IMHO, this is on those kind of details we shine compared to other distros, and we should ensure we keep focusing on this)
<andyrock> seb128: do you have an example of migration script you want to use?
<didrocks> andyrock: it's just old-name -> new-name
<didrocks> andyrock: here, we don't want a migration script in unity itself, just having unity leaving untouched desktop file reference that don't exists on disk
<didrocks> (so, still in the gsettings list, just not shown, as in gnome-shell)
<andyrock> let me take a quick look
<didrocks> (remember, it would mean SRUing this in xenial and zesty)
<richukuttan> Hi. Can you tell me how to use ubuntu make behind a proxy? Even after setting environment variables http_proxy and https_proxy, I get an error:
<richukuttan> ERROR: https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html couldn't finish download: HTTPSConnectionPool(host='developer.android.com', port=443): Max retries exceeded with url: /studio/index.html (Caused by NewConnectionError('<requests.packages.urllib3.connection.VerifiedHTTPSConnection object at 0x7ff62e205ac8>: Failed to establish a new connection: [Errno 101] Network is unreachable',))
<didrocks> richukuttan: which version are you using? (umake --version)
<didrocks> we fixed something around this a couple of months ago and it's available in the snap version
<richukuttan> 17.03
<didrocks> hum, that should have the fix
<didrocks> but just in case, try snap install ubuntu-make
<didrocks> and run that one
<didrocks> (remove the deb version to ensure you are using the snap one)
<didrocks> otherwise, please file an issue on the github project: https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<chrisccoulson> Are we going to be shipping dash-to-dock by default?
<richukuttan> Thanks. Will try.
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I guess still undecided until GUADEC
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, there are some edge cases where it's really unpolished
<chrisccoulson> like if the dock overflows. There's no indication of that at all
<didrocks> yeah, I guess it didn't get the same amount of work/polish we did than for unity launcher (which was a lot of work)
<didrocks> so, quite understandable
<didrocks> I think opening a list of issues would be nice for what you find ugly
<didrocks> and it's javascript, you are a master in that :)
<chrisccoulson> I can do. Some of those are specific to multi-monitor, and they might not even be fixable as an extension (like clicking on "Show Applications" on the secondary screen displays them on the primary)
<chrisccoulson> if you've got the dock displayed on both screens
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: my understanding is GNOME Shell in general doesn't handle multi-monitor that well
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, that's correct. Multimonitor is currently very poor compared with what we had in unity
<chrisccoulson> It's tolerable :)
<didrocks> I would say it's a different model of multimonitor
<didrocks> (up to 2)
<didrocks> I like it that way (always have on app displayed on the secondary monitor)
<didrocks> but yeah, no idea how it behaves for more than 2 and how/if it's working well, I bet it's average
<kenvandine> willcooke, any more thought on ownership of our snaps?
<kenvandine> should we create an ubuntu-desktop account?
<kenvandine> and we can use acls to allow team members access
<kenvandine> willcooke, no rush to create something, we can transfer them whenever
<Trevinho> Oh, we've an angry face if we've more than one users around
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jDHmokws/
<Trevinho> (I mean it might look like a ':|' emoticon)
<willcooke> kenvandine, spoke to ev - we think "snapcrafters" is a good place.  flexiondotorg should be able to hook you up there
<jbicha> seb128: could you 'bzr add' your recent patch for evolution and e-d-s?
<jbicha> Trevinho: gnome-control-center in 17.04+ looks different than that…
<jbicha> I mean the face is still there but the layout is different
<Trevinho> jbicha: yeah, that was still ucc
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, i guess you'll need to do the first upload for each then and give me an acl after?
<jbicha> Trevinho: the background could probably still use more contrast
 * flexiondotorg reads backlog...
<flexiondotorg> willcooke kenvandine Yep, snapcrafters is the the way to go.
<flexiondotorg> https://github.com/snapcrafters
<flexiondotorg> See the fork-and-rename-me for the process.
<flexiondotorg> kenvandine So what snaps are you referring to?
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, gnome desktop snaps
<flexiondotorg> Coolio.
<kenvandine> gedit, quadrapassal, gnome-dictionary and gnome-clocks so for
<flexiondotorg> So where are the snapcraft.yamls for those right now?
<kenvandine> lots more to do
<flexiondotorg> kenvandine Well, if we get those under Snapcrafters and auto building/publishing, we could put out of call for participation.
<flexiondotorg> I've found contributors work better with examples they can work from.
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, indeed
<seb128> jbicha, hey, sure
<seb128> jbicha, do you have other pending changes? (I want to maybe do another upload)
<seb128> willcooke, kenvandine, flexiondotorg, what is "snapcrafters" and who has access?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm still trying to figure that out
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Read this for who/what Snapcrafters are - https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/join-snapcrafters/1325
<flexiondotorg> As for who has access, currently ev popey and I are the gatekeepers.
<flexiondotorg> Everything is via pull request only right now.
<flexiondotorg> But that only because we've not setup any teams yet.
<seb128> that seems suboptimal
<flexiondotorg> WHat, the lack of teams?
<popey> file an issue ;)
<flexiondotorg> We are still bootstrapping Snapcrafters.
<flexiondotorg> popey Get back to pool!
<jbicha> seb128: 3.24.4 was just released yesterday but I don't know how to handle this commit yet: https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/?h=gnome-3-24&id=f03000e
<popey> just getting ice cream, then i will :)
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, can snapcrafters build using our backports PPA?
 * kenvandine isn't familiar with the snapcraft build service
<flexiondotorg> kenvandine Well, No, but yes.
<kenvandine> we need that
<flexiondotorg> build-packages: and staged-packages: can only reference the archive.
<kenvandine> we have a gnome-3-24 backports PPA for 16.04
<flexiondotorg> But it is possible to use scriptlets to grab stuff from a PPA.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> LP lets me use the PPA :)
<flexiondotorg> For exmaple - https://git.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/chromium-snap/tree/snap/snapcraft.yaml?h=dev
<kenvandine> eww....
<kenvandine> add-apt-repository in prepare?
<kenvandine> i guess it works though
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, and are there plans to be able to automate builds based on upstream commits?
<flexiondotorg> kenvandine Just be aware to not run 'snapcraft' on your host system with such as prepare: script.
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, like if we want gedit to track the stable branch, we'd like automated builds when source-branch: gnome-3-24 changes
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, that's why i said ewww
<kenvandine> :)
<flexiondotorg> Only use 'snapcraft cleanbuild' locally. Otherwise those PPAs and package will be installed.
<flexiondotorg> If a snapcraft.yaml sits outside the application repository, then build only happen when that yaml (or it's assets) are revved.
<flexiondotorg> It is possible to use git hook and CI to trigger builds based on activity elsewhere.
<flexiondotorg> I monitor GitHub releases for example in some of my snaps.
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'd like to monitor changes or a specific branch, so that's doable
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I guess what you mean is to have a github hook which does a dummy commit in the snapcrafter repo, which is then watched by build.snapcraft.io, correct?
<seb128> jbicha, eds and evo pushed, you might need to pull --overwrite
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, what's the issue with the eds commit your pointed?
<seb128> jbicha, oh, and np
<jbicha> it's just confusing, evolution doesn't depend on sendmail and I don't think we want it to
<jbicha> the sendmail binary is part of the Debian alternatives so there are a lot of packages that could provide it
<jbicha> I guess just build-depending on one of those packages is fine
<Laney> that commit says if you set SENDMAIL_PATH during configure it won't check for it
<jbicha> it's just weird that evolution gives you the option of sending mail with 'sendmail' when adding an email acct but that option won't work since sendmail isn't installed
<jbicha> seb128: did you want to make other changes before we upload evo and eds 3.24.4?
<Laney> TEAM
<seb128> jbicha, no, I wanted to do a no change rebuild
<seb128> to see if the translations get imported this time
<didrocks> hey hey
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> #startmeeting desktop team 2017-07-18
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 18 15:31:55 2017 UTC.  The chair is Laney. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic:
<Laney> wait
<Laney> need to get the list
 * didrocks stares at Laney meanwhile as a productive way to encourage him
<kenvandine> flexiondotorg, is there a way to get the build service to build my snap before i publish it?  i really don't want to publish snaps built from my local system
<Laney> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> good, it's not only me having those embarassing moments when I've to lead the meeting :p
<Trevinho> ola
<Trevinho> h*
<dgadomski> o/
 * Laney isn't embarrassed
 * Laney is STRONG and STABLE
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> (hem)
 * Trevinho tried the unmeeting even today... nobody :-(
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> (UK politics joke btw)
<kenvandine> :)
<heber> o/
<Laney> let's go
<Laney> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> # At Europython last week
<andyrock> # Review lp:~3v1n0/unity/glib-signals-blocking
<andyrock> # Review lp:~3v1n0/unity/unity-settings-signal-blocking
<andyrock> # Review lp:~3v1n0/unity/lowgfx-setting-sync
<andyrock> # Review lp:~3v1n0/unity/lower-launcher-effects
<andyrock> # Updating bugs for unity sru
<andyrock> # Update livepatch + software-properties demo
<andyrock> # Working on the user livepatch daemon for notifications
<andyrock> # Working on fixing the favorite icons migration problem with unity7
<Laney> nice
<andyrock> #eod
<Laney> unity moving along ;-)
<Laney> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1699179
<dgadomski> * still debugging smbd for bug #1701073
<dgadomski> * preparing autopkg tests for #1700827
<ubot5> bug 1699179 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "PackageReporter kicks in during do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699179
<ubot5> bug 1701073 in samba (Ubuntu) "CVE-2017-2619 regression breaks symlinks to directories" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701073
<dgadomski> eof
<Laney> nice
<Laney> autopkgtests for ze win
<dgadomski> ;)
<Laney> thanks dgadomski
<Laney> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * short week: 3 days (Friday was a national holiday and I swapped Monday)
<didrocks> * Upgraded from xenial to yakkety (regression in display sctreen positions, inverse scrolling settings and some scaling font changes in unity panel) to zesty (exactly same regression in display positions, inverse scrolling settings and some scaling fonts in unity panel) and then to artful: successful silent migration to gdm and gnome-shell + launcher icon migrations. However, scrolling went back to
<didrocks> the normal place and g-c-c input panel was useless until uninstalling -synaptics driver. Issue known and tracked as a trello card.
<didrocks> * Testing the new session and getting familiar with it (wayland/Xorg)
<didrocks> * Done still a lot of AA work: promotion/demotion of components (language stacks)
<didrocks> * work on removal of indicator-messages and application-indicator (patch for onboard…)
<didrocks> * gdm fix for default session in autologin mode and discussed about a regression with duflu/additional fixes on the wayland case
<didrocks> * ubuntu make as classic snap: part 2 published
<didrocks> *** * * *** * * *** * * *** * * *** *** *** *** *** * * * *Y
<Laney> thanks didrocks, good work
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> wait
<Laney> I got it
<Laney> whyyyyy
<didrocks> haha, yw! :)
<Laney> hmm, didn't get any status from anyone actually
<Laney> seb128: you got anybody's
<Laney> ?
<seb128> Laney, just duflu
<Laney> luckily:
<Laney> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - Released a chunky little intermediate update for artful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:10.0-2ubuntu1
<seb128>   - If all goes well and errors.ubuntu.com shows the crashes have stopped then I'll backport to zesty and xenial. Wait a few weeks?...
<seb128>   - Zero regressions so far (on those bugs we declared fixed at least): https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=pulseaudio&period=year&version=1%3A10.0-2ubuntu1
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - This week I tried going deep in the graphics corruption with totem+Wayland: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1701463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701463 in gstreamer-vaapi (Ubuntu) "gst-vaapi+Wayland = rendering corruption in totem (but not in gst-play-1.0)" [High,In progress]
<seb128>   - Keeping the comments upstream though: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784369
<seb128>   - Found the root cause and hacked a proof of concept workaround
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784369 in gstreamer-vaapi "gst-vaapi+Wayland = rendering corruption in totem (but not in gst-play-1.0)" [Normal,New]
<seb128>   - The problem occurs _through_ the clutter-gst plugin and the totem app, but is arguably fundamentally a gstreamer-vaapi issue only.
<seb128>   - Also found the corruption directly relates to dramatically increased CPU in Wayland vs X11.
<seb128>   - Found my planned proper fix (which would take a long time anyway) actually would get rejected because upstream have different grand plans to redesign things, which should fix the bug at the same time.
<seb128>   - Presently considering some kind of short-term workaround, to resolve the corruption but not the performance problem, which is also caused by the same software upload path. Failing that I will have to stop working on this issue. It runs too deep and any fix would conflict with upstream plans in motion.
<seb128> * GDM: Lost a couple of afternoons unexpectedly in gdm-land...
<seb128>   - Wayland login failures: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/1704050
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1704050 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Can't log in to Wayland Gnome sessions at all" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128>   - Investigating Bluetooth woes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1703415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703415 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Zesty) "Bluetooth audio devices/profiles are missing after logging in from GDM" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> * Daily bug maintenance across gnome-shell, bluez, pulseaudio and mir.
<seb128> * Noteworthy bug count deltas this week:
<seb128>   - pulseaudio (Ubuntu): 1427 (May) -> 415 (July)
<seb128>   - bluez (Ubuntu): 319 (May) -> 265 (July)
<seb128>   - Other components will finish expiring in the coming weeks...
<seb128>  
<seb128> (quite spammy sorry)
<Laney> nice and verbose ...
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • NM 1.8.2 is now in artful, thanks cypher_mox for fixing nplan's autopkgtest
<jbicha> • Sponsored gdm3 for will
<jbicha> • Merged sane-backends with Debian but it FTBFS on some arches
<jbicha> • Got gnome-shell off the Ubuntu Budgie ISO (LP: #1703685)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1703685 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter incorrectly recommends gnome-session and thus GNOME Shell defaults in Ubuntu Budgie daily" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703685
<jbicha> • Uploading evolution 3.24.4 to artful now
<jbicha> eof
<jbicha> hmm, eds built fine yesterday :(
<seb128> what's the error now?
<Laney> LATER!
<Laney> thanks jbicha
<Laney> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: jibel / heber
<chiluk> jbicha is there anything obvious in NM 1.8.2. that might fix all the resume from suspend NM applet broken issues that are out there?
<heber> hi !
<heber> QA updates:
<heber> * Gnome-software test plan (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/gnome-software )
<heber> * Gnome-software, appstream-glib and snapd-glib SRU verification.
<heber> * Maintenance and fix of upgrade tests
<heber> * Test/fix the jenkins CI machinery for: post install, post upgrade and ubuntu-system-tests-ci
<heber> * Automate a test to detect which session and which display server is running.
<heber> * Update/test testflinger job to run the actual tests and report results.
<heber> EOF
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> which actual tests?
<heber> right now we configure testflinger with a fake tests
<heber> now we have a real test in ubuntu-system-tests repo
<Laney> nice
<Laney> where are the results?
<heber> so far in my local jenkins :P
<heber> but should be available in grafana by EOW
<Laney> :)
<Laney> k, looking forawrd to it
<Laney> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Improvements/fixes to lightdm->gdm3 transition.
<kenvandine> * Prepared demo using gnome-3-24 platform snap
<kenvandine> * gnome-clocks, quadrapassel, and gnome-dictionary are all in the edge channel of the store now built using the gnome-3-24 content interface.
<kenvandine> * Helped Will debug issues with speaker test playing wrong file, turned out it be $XDG_DATA_DIRS and Wayland issue.  Works fine in X.
<kenvandine> * gedit name issue has been resolved, now pending manual review
<kenvandine> * Learning about snapcrafters and getting one of the gnome apps snaps built using their process with the goal of automated builds when the upstream stable release branch is updated.
<kenvandine> EOF
<Laney> fun
<Laney> thanks kenvandine!
<Laney> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> someone will have to let me know when this finishes :P
<Laney> wait no I can do it like this
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ Some debugging / fixing of broken armhf workers, requeued lots of stuff
<Laney> ∘ reviewed MP to change 'stuck package' email frequency
<Laney> ∘ some debugging of issues with IS (lgw01 broken), fixed for now
<Laney> ∘ pitt_i hinted me towards a previous issue with the quota usage being wrong - that's happening now too, meaning we can't launch as many instances as we should. filed ticket to get that fixed too (SQL hackery inside Openstack, fun)
<Laney> • updated gstreamer to 1.12.2, just got to upload
<Laney> • lightdm no-upgrade-prompt fix (thanks didrocks for reviewing)
<Laney> • session-migration ftbfs upload from ages ago + followup test fix (debhelper behaviour change?)
<Laney> • find gnome-terminal wayland transparency patch thanks to upstream / fedora guys
<Laney> 🔥 (A small flame, mostly yellow but red at the top. Can be used to describe something or someone being hot, or in the context of being exemplary (lit, slang).)
<Laney> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: seb128
<didrocks> thanks for looking at session-migration Laney ;)
<seb128> • 3 days w.e, thanks french revolution
<seb128> • sponsoring (pulseaudio, xmlsec) and reviews (u-c-c)
<seb128> • some more discussions about deprecated libraries
<seb128> • MIR for rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar
<seb128> • proposed fix for ubiquity/new g-s-d
<seb128> • reported gdm/pulseaudio/bluetooth bug upstream
<seb128> • some nagging about n-m/nplan issues
<seb128> </week>
<Laney> good nagging
<Laney> saw some movement there
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Several bug fixes and improvements on cups-browsed: Especially allow cups-browsed only take care of remote printers for which CUPS would not create a queue by itself, additional crash prevention, additional protection on hanging on shutdown. Let PPD generator work around a bug of Brother printers reporting wrong resolution when printing driverless.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Student project coordination and mentoring. Video meeting with all students, settled on way to go with QPDF upstream cooperation for the PCLm support.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<Laney> thanks tkamppeter
<Laney> I printed something yesterday
<Laney> it was a great Till moment
<Laney> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> Back to some unity7 fixes
<Trevinho> · Fixed unity glib-signals to support block/unblock
<Trevinho> · Fixed a tricky boot loop issue we had in VMs with no high-gfx support
<Trevinho> · Adapted some ucc settings
<Trevinho> · Removed some launcher effects when in lowgfx
<Trevinho> · Prepared new landings for artful and xenial
<Trevinho> · Done lots of tests of changes in xenial VMs (which caused various debugging of new edge cases issues I discovered)
<Trevinho> · Setup new countryside coworking space with andyrock (been a sysadmin for few hours to get great 4g connection allover the mansion) for the first test of the so-much-dreamed-and-never-done "Sun Sprint"
<Trevinho> 🐗
<tkamppeter> Laney, did it work?
<tkamppeter> Was driverless printing involved?
<Laney> tkamppeter: at first I forgot to select greyscale and the colour cartridge is empty /o\
<tkamppeter> Which printer model?
<Laney> ooh, how do I know if it was driverless
<Laney> (sorry Trevinho :))
<Laney> it's a HP F4180
<Laney> let's move on :P
<Laney> thanks Trevinho
<Laney> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | desktop team 2017-07-18 Meeting | Current topic: AOB
<Laney> andyrock: you're working on that favourites removal thing?
<andyrock> yep I'm trying a quick fix
<Laney> nice
<Laney> you'll make didrocks very happy
<didrocks> :) <- current smile
<didrocks> :D <- once it's done smile
<jbicha> so, Ubuntu GNOME needs to introduce a new metapackage soon but naming is tough, maybe pure-gnome-desktop
<Laney> :D ~~~~~  why are there snakes in my throat?
<jbicha> maybe vanilla-gnome-desktop if people don't mind spelling vanilla
<Laney> what's that going to do?
<jbicha> well ubuntu-gnome-desktop will be transtional → ubuntu-desktop and the new metapackage is for people who prefer the old Ubuntu GNOME defaults
<didrocks> jbicha: why?
<jbicha> like gnome-photos, Adwaita, etc.
<didrocks> couldn't it be simply "gnome-session"
<didrocks> and have deps listed there?
<jbicha> because some people want that
<didrocks> wasn't the goal of gnome-session binary package to potentially provide this pure experience with the according session?
<didrocks> or maybe, that could be even ubuntu-gnome metapackage reused for this?
<didrocks> (as a proper metapackage)
<didrocks> wdyt?
<jbicha> didrocks: we'll think about that, that would increase the diff with Debian to repurpose that package for that
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I guess both options are ok, but let's see if we can repurpose ubuntu gnome as being this pure upstream experience
<didrocks> (I think that's what would make sense)
<Laney> going to do something with gsettings overrides?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, could we get gnome-3-24:gnome-3-24-platform on the blessed lists of autoconnected interfaces?
<jbicha> yes, it needs a default-settings package too
<Laney> it's annoying having to reset things back to the upstream defaults
<jbicha> we should talk sometime about some of Ubuntu's overriden settings to see if they still make sense to diverge
<didrocks> I guess if we do it properly, it's not that complicated, or ship our overrides somewhere else?
<jbicha> didrocks: it's not complicated any more, Ubuntu GNOME has been doing this for years
<didrocks> yeah, or have them separated from source code in a real settings package (as we have some already)
<didrocks> yep
<jbicha> we don't plan to make an iso, it's just like an overlay to get more GNOME apps and defaults
<Laney> oh for session based overrides, eh?
<didrocks> yeah, we can do some
<didrocks> as RH did with the classic session
<didrocks> (like different shell themes, I don't think they do different gtk theme based on session, but we could)
<didrocks> they already do it for some properties like buttons (minimize/maximize/close)
<didrocks> I had a quick look today, it's not really complex
<Laney> muktupavel_s has been fighting about this in the past
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=746592
<ubot5> Gnome bug 746592 in gsettings "Support for per-session overrides" [Normal,Reopened]
<didrocks> so, I'm happy to give ubuntu gnome or whatever we want an help on this
<Laney> anywaysssssssss
<Laney> let me get this meeting closed please :)
<Laney> anything else?
<jbicha> didrocks: I suggested using a gnome-shell mode for Ubuntu earlier but I was told that was too heavy of a solution
<didrocks> jbicha: it's actually not from what I saw
<didrocks> yeah, let's close the meeting
<jbicha> +1
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm happy to discuss that with you tomorrow and give a hand there
<didrocks> (per-session override has been dismissed in gsettings in 2011 by desrt already :p)
<Laney> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 18 16:03:29 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-07-18-15.31.moin.txt
<jbicha> seb128: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/329522394/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.evolution-data-server_3.24.4-0ubuntu1~artful1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> thanks Laney, good meeting :-)
<jbicha> it built yesterday locally so what changed?
<didrocks> thanks Laney ;)
 * jbicha looks suspiciously at doko's binutils updates, maybe?
<Laney> it's double quoted
<seb128> jbicha, no, it's the sendmail thing
<Laney> yw seb128, didrocks!
<seb128>  #define SENDMAIL_PATH ""/usr/sbin/sendmail""
<seb128> /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/evolution-data-server-config.h:40:26: error: ‘usr’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<jbicha> seb128: thanks, let me try again
<Laney> remove the quotes
<seb128> that's what Laney probably meant by double quoted I guess
<Laney> from the export
<Laney> I assume that's what you did anyway
<jbicha> yes
<andyrock> didrocks: how long do we need to have the "dead paths" around?
<didrocks> andyrock: I guess until LTS
<Laney> nighty night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-19
<jdstrand> kenvandine: re gnome-3.24-platform: yes, but can you make a request in the forum following: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/process-for-reviewing-aliases-and-auto-connections/455
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> didrocks, OK, you?
<didrocks> duflu: I'm good, thanks
<jibel> morning
<jibel> hi didrocks duflu
<willcooke_> morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, je regarde les bugs ouverts, thanks for the report
<didrocks> hey willcooke_
<seb128> hey duflu jibel willcooke_
<seb128> re duflu
 * didrocks needs to file a bug about tooltip/chrome/wayland
<seb128> jdstrand, it feels a bit weird as a rt tracker, are we going to ask every snap developer to open a post there to be able to auto connect to the right interfaces?
<seb128> sorry, "re didrocks" I meant
<duflu> Morning jibel, willcooke_, seb128
<didrocks> re seb128 ;)
<jibel> hi seb128
<willcooke_> seb128, didrocks - need to push the themes meeting back 15 mins. zyga is running a bit late
<didrocks> willcooke_: np!
<seb128> willcooke_, the good old "9 sharp" times are over from what I see :p
<seb128> but k
<didrocks> 8:30 sometimes, even!
<willcooke_> jamesh, seb128 didrocks - joining the call now
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<Laney> oh
<Laney> forgot to press enter
<Laney> hi!
<didrocks> hey Laney, sorry was in a meeting :) morning flexiondotorg
<seb128> hey Laney, flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Laney o/
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128 flexiondotorg
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> good meeting?
<seb128> snap meeting
<flexiondotorg> seb128 0/
<Laney> snap, therefore good
<seb128> rrriight :-)
<Laney> it's getting quite dark outside
 * Laney whispers (maybe the storm is coming)
<ogra_> didrocks, i guess this is for you... https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1705091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1705091 in Snappy "unable to use snap after install" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> ogra_: ubuntu-make.umake :p
<ogra_> didrocks, tell him :)
<ogra_> (or her ?)
<didrocks> ogra_: doing, thanks for the notice!
<andyrock> good morning!
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<didrocks> good pasta yesterday ?
<didrocks> or were there nioki?
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> it's for this evening
<andyrock> orecchiette!!
<didrocks> ah, 24h of rest?
 * didrocks googles
<didrocks> ahah, named from the shape ofc!
<andyrock> hey seb128
 * didrocks is hungry now
<andyrock> didrocks: btw for the favorites issues
<andyrock> a proper fix would require too much work
<didrocks> and no quick workaround possible? If so, we can just ship 2 desktop files, it's fine, with OnlyShowIn=
<andyrock> I tried quick workarounds
<didrocks> and not really good?
<andyrock> but the model is really linked with that setting
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> don't bother I would say
<didrocks> 2 desktop files it is for now
<didrocks> (we already have others)
<didrocks> and tweaking the visibility based on DE
<andyrock> kk
<didrocks> thanks for looking into it andyrock ;)
<andyrock> sorry :D
<didrocks> I hope you are!!! ;-)
<andyrock> np!
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: if you are using zeitgeist-core or indicator-application (the service part) in Mate, i'm going to remove the lib dep/recommends on them, you should thus add them to your seed if nothing is pulling them anymore
<didrocks> for unity, I'm going to add them as recommends to the unity-session package
<seb128> andyrock, thanks for taking the time to poke a bit at the favorite problem, don't worry more about it it's not worth spending too much work
<didrocks> especially as we have another workaround giving the same results to our users
<seb128> right
<duflu> koza, actually in reinventing the wheel, the main difference between ours and dep14 is that I failed to notice you only need one branch for pristine-tar. So our repo grows faster. We could fix that with a proper 'pristine-tar' branch starting with 5.46 onward
<duflu> Although that's also a _bad_ idea because our own pristine-tar branch would then be different to Debian's
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks for the heads up. Nothing is using zeitgeist in Ubuntu MATE.
<jbicha> but the 2 desktop files thing doesn't make sense either to me
<jbicha> see LP: #1623748 for gedit, we have NoShowIn for the org.gnome .desktop instead of for the old name
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1623748 in gnome-pkg-tools (Ubuntu) "Use non-compatibility .desktop files by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623748
<jbicha> so if we're not going to use the new name, why are we renaming a .desktop that we don't have to?
<jbicha> good morning
<didrocks> I'm either for removing the new one or using the same technic than for other, just decide between the 2 of you jbicha, Laney :)
<didrocks> (the only drawback with removing the new name is that people now were transitioned to the new name in the ubuntu session, and so, they will lose it, but it's still an alpha)
<didrocks> and good morning jbicha
<didrocks> jbicha: I'm updating latest rhythmbox branch with your uplaod
<jdstrand> seb128: that is the process, yes. the reason why is there is a voting process and the people who vote all look at the forum
<seb128> jdstrand, so we expect any snap producer to use the forum as a way to do those requests? isn't that going to spam it?
<didrocks> jibel: on a new install, do you have the ubuntu software icon or gnome software one? (for the ubuntu session, not wayland one)
 * didrocks is puzzled, G-S is reading the correct .desktop file with correct name "ubuntu software", but the icon isn't this desktop file icon but org.gnome.Software.png
<didrocks> I have to reload G-S so that it takes icon file change into account
<didrocks> argh, found it
<didrocks> and I think I understand now why some people just said "works on a new installed"
<seb128> new installer?
<didrocks> no, it's just that the Icon[] was translated
<didrocks> and point to the original name
<didrocks> and so, I guess people trying with just "en" got the default icon
<didrocks> which was our ubuntu one
<didrocks> I guess unity wasn't loading the localized version
<seb128> translating icon names ftw
<didrocks> yep!
<seb128> but that doesn't make sense
<didrocks> Icon=ubuntusoftware
<didrocks> Icon[fr]=org.gnome.Software
<didrocks> for instance
<seb128> you mean the french translators translated "ubuntu-software" to "org.gnome.gnome-software"?
<didrocks> I don't think so
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> debian/rules is copying the upstream desktop file
<didrocks> and sedding
<seb128> isn't pkgbinarymangler supposed to strip inline translations?
<didrocks> the file is installed in /usr/share/ubuntu/applications/
<didrocks> hum, even the upstream file in /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.Software.desktop isn't stripped
<didrocks> anyway, at least, found it
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> now to find the correct fix
<didrocks> first, checking it's loading the correct size and svg version
<didrocks> yep, it picks the scalable version, nice
<didrocks> (and few! ;))
 * didrocks just changes the regexp to pick any Icon[*]= alongside Icon=
<seb128> what regexp?
<didrocks> the one generating the desktop file under ubuntu/ in gnome-software
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll fill out the autoconnect request
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, 2 more snaps in the store pending manual review :)
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator and gnome-sudoku
<seb128> nice
<seb128> didrocks, btw did you figure out your issue with the calendar showing the wrong date format for you?
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't look further to what we discussed
<didrocks> nothing looks odd in my settings
<seb128> k
<seb128> still curious
<didrocks> I am as well
<didrocks> didn't look at dconf
<didrocks> but:
<didrocks> [org/gnome/desktop/calendar]
<didrocks> show-weekdate=false
<didrocks> [org/gtk/settings/file-chooser]
<didrocks> date-format='regular'
<didrocks> just resetted, the first one was already false
<seb128> yeah, I doubt it's any of those
<didrocks> and same for second one
<didrocks> nothing else… I'm really puzzled
<didrocks> ok, software now shows correct icon
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> anyone else experiencing rendering issues with apps that use gtksourceview under gnome-shell?  http://imgur.com/a/DJOLb
<kenvandine> i just verified it doesn't happen under gnome classic
<kenvandine> which seems weird to me
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<Laney> transparent background?
<Laney> I've heard of that before
<kenvandine> same happens in gnome-calculator
<Laney> think there's a bug about it possibly on gedit
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> I tried but I never made it happen
<Laney> so, since you have it there ... :-)
<kenvandine> not happening for me on zesty
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> has to be gtksourceview since i'm seeing it on both gedit and calculator
<kenvandine> maybe only on intel
<jibel> kenvandine, wayland or x ?
<jibel> I haven't seen that
<kenvandine> X
<Laney> mwah
<Laney> https://askubuntu.com/questions/838259/gedit-has-a-transparent-background-since-upgrade-to-16-10 ???????
<Laney> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1620806
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1620806 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "gedit edit window is transparent when using Ambiance and Radiance themes" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> indeed switching themes fixes it
<kenvandine> and removing .xinputrc and restarting fixed it
<kenvandine> that's annoying
<kenvandine> it's not really transparent, it's like rendering artifacts because moving it keeps the artifacts intact, just drags them around
<seb128> fun
<seb128> xim and theme interaction issue?
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/329681136/zeitgeist_1.0-0ubuntu2_1.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz ?
<didrocks> wth? The bzr branch obviously got it…
<didrocks> hum, removed it, anyway, let's reupload…
<didrocks> thanks for noticing!
<didrocks> would have picked up anyway once the seed list would have refreshed
<ricotz> didrocks, heh, more coffee
<didrocks> ricotz: stash changes and bzr unhappy :)
<didrocks> or too more focused on making the other side of the change on unity-session and not ubuntu-session this time ;)
<didrocks> ok, debdiff is happy and uploaded with -v
<ricotz> git ftw
<didrocks> +1 ;)
<oscar___> Hello! I am currently trying out Ubuntu 17.10 on my desktop and I am having some trouble with suspend/resume. Any idea how to trouble shoot this? Logs files? I had the same issues on my Arch Linux installation and it has gotten better with every new kernel release. My hardware is farly dated(sandy bridge era) butt my graphics card is new(AMD Polaris 470). The issue I am having is that sometimes, not every time, the computer won't
<oscar___>  go fully to sleep. Fans stay running but the screen is dark. I can't ssh into the computer at this point. It does not happen every time, only when I have gone through a couple of suspend/resume cycles. As said, I am not sure this is Ubuntu specific or a kernel issue but I thought I'd mention it anyway.
<seb128> oscar___, hey, try #ubuntu for user issues
<oscar___> seb128: Oh, okay. I thought this was the correct place becouse of this: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/19/ubuntu-artful-desktop-july-shakedown-call-for-testing/
<oscar___> I'll try the other channel. Thanks!
<seb128> oscar___, thanks for mentioning but it doesn't seem much desktopish
<seb128> as you said probably kernel
<oscar___> ok!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, did you figure out which days you'll be at guadec?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, I'll be arriving on sunday and staying for the remaining days
<kenvandine> great
 * didrocks waves goodbye to rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist
<kenvandine> :)
<ogra_> didrocks ... the killer of the zeitgeist ...
<didrocks> after putting it in!
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> once zg itself migrates in the release pocket, I can demote -core
<didrocks> but dee will still stick in due to libunity
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, which rustc version are you targeting to backport?
<sarnold> ricotz: from a currently-underway build https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+build/13107343
<sarnold> 1.17 is up next
<ricotz> sarnold, I realize that, but what is the target?
<sarnold> ricotz: I understand 1.17 is the version required for this week's firefox, so 1.18 will have to wait for later
<ricotz> while firefox trunk (56) will likely start to require 1.19
<ricotz> right, 1.17 is enough for 55
<ricotz> I mean 1.15.1 is enough for 55 and currently 1.17 for 56
<ricotz> sarnold, what do you mean with "this week's firefox"?
<sarnold> ricotz: I don't pay enough attention to know when the next firefox is coming
<ricotz> sarnold, ok
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, https://wiki.gnome.org/GUADEC/2017/Unconference/GJSBOF
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-20
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Morning France :-)
<didrocks> hey flexiondotorg!
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you today?
<flexiondotorg> How goes it?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Yeah, all fine here.
<flexiondotorg> I'm solo this week.
<flexiondotorg> Other team members either on holiday or sprinting.
<seb128> good! it's coffee time :p
<flexiondotorg> So a bit lonely.
<seb128> oh, nobody to disturb you then :-)
<seb128> you are welcome to animate #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> bah, bug #1705369
<ubot5> bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705369
<seb128> duflu, hey, my understanding of this bug was that gdm is already supposed to fallback to a x11 greeter when wayland is failing
<seb128> unsure how it detects wayland failing though
<seb128> and when the greeter is x11 it filters out user sessions of type wayland
<duflu> seb128, no idea. I have guessed too much now. Would need to set up my Nvidia box to test
<didrocks> I didn't find any hook for this
<didrocks> duflu: yep, uncommenting that option is what I'm doing in casper for the live session
<seb128> didrocks, reading bug report it looks like they fallback if the shell fails to load/init
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> but not gdm itself
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> gdm is using the shell in some special mode
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks for the vala-panel ACK yesterday.
<didrocks> yw!
<flexiondotorg> However ;-)
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699334 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel-appmenu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> is there any other new packages arriving?
<flexiondotorg> It was the precursor that vala-panel-appmenu
<didrocks> I would prefer to delimit a block set of reviews
<didrocks> doesn't stop you to package them all first locally
<didrocks> and upload them to have reviews in one shot
<flexiondotorg> didrocks vala-panel-appmenu is all packaged and tested.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: do you have any other new packages coming?
<seb128> didrocks, well, the gdm greeter session is supposed to have that logic
<didrocks> or that's the last one?
<flexiondotorg> vala-panel-appmenu is the last one.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ok, will do today or tomorrow if nobody beats me to it :)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thank you!
<didrocks> but for the future, please if you ask for reviews, try to allievate the work of the reviewers
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE 17.10 is not without vala-panel-appmenu.
<didrocks> seb128: looking for some logic in there
<flexiondotorg> *nothing
<flexiondotorg> didrocks I have tried to minimise review work.
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1218787#c26
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1218787 in gdm "gdm-wayland-session fails to present login screen after successful installation" [Unspecified,Closed: eol]
<flexiondotorg> Even have a .dsc to grab, already to go.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: thanks! but for the next time, if you have more than on package to push, please push them all and ask for reviews so that we can context switch to it in one shot :)
<didrocks> closed: eol?
 * didrocks reads
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Well I did try. But someone else got involved only want to review one at a time.
<seb128> didrocks, they autoclose reports in fedora
<flexiondotorg> I added vala-panel and vala-panel-appmenu to sponsors and cross referenced the bugs.
<flexiondotorg> I did try, honest :-)
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: not a biggie, just for next time, that will please me (if you ping ;)) more :)
<didrocks> seb128: ah ok
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Noted.
<seb128> I tend to read "budgie" as "buggy" :p
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> seb128: which version do you use?
<didrocks> 17.04?
<didrocks> (just want to test something under unity, if I can avoid switching session, I would be greatful :p)
 * didrocks sees /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.Totem.desktop and /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop, but only the last one has an OnlyShowIn, I would have expect the first one to have NotShowIn
<didrocks> so, we should have a double totem entry in unity
<seb128> 16.04
<seb128> sorry :p
<didrocks> were there already some renames?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> mind checking one?
<seb128> can do
<didrocks> I wonder if it's just some patches that were dropped, I'm seeing a lot of renames
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, org.gnome.totem has NoDisplay=true
<seb128> in xenial
<didrocks> any reason it went that way rather than OnlyShowIn? to catter for all DEs I guess…
<didrocks> hum, ok, I'll do the same for amazon
<didrocks> we will need to tackle this seriously before LTS I think
<didrocks> I have to drop the transition script in G-S for now then
 * didrocks does the amazon icon handler as no discussion happened yesterday
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> didrocks: just use the old name for amazon
<Laney> don't bother with this transition business there
<Laney> and hi, how's it going?
<didrocks> Laney: too late ;)
<didrocks> well, at least, we have a consistent stack
<Laney> consistent ugly hacks
<Laney> I don't think it's necessary
<Laney> but whatever, as you wish
<didrocks> and once we find the magical trick, we'll be able to cleanswap all of them :p
<didrocks> well, you decided to break backward compat first
<didrocks> I just respected your decision and handled the same way than others
<Laney> it's only been in a development release
<Laney> I said the other day that it could be fixed by renaming
<didrocks> it's fine anyway
<didrocks> how are things otherwise?
<didrocks> did you get the same heat wave than in France?
<Laney> no
<Laney> it's been raining today
<Laney> quite pleasant
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> you ok?
<seb128> yes, we just had some rain which washed out the heat, that feels nice
<Laney> #rainfans
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how is the day so far in eastern europe?
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<seb128> or not
<seb128> Laney, is switching g-s to the upstream packagekit backend likely to be done this cycle? (I'm just wondering if it's worth testing g-s with the current backend much or if I should wait for the change to be done)
<Laney> seb128: yes, probably after the .4 release comes out soon
<Laney> you can try silo 2820 if you want
<seb128> oh, a silo, nice
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<didrocks> so, updates would be disabled in g-s UI I guess? (or is that not related to offline updates?)
<Laney> yes
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke Laney
<Laney> for packages they would be
<Laney> hi flexiondotorg
<andyrock> hey hey
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<seb128> hum
<andyrock> looking for a laptop stand on amazon
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> nice
<seb128> let me know if you buy a nice one
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what is listing non installed apps in the shell overview? I guess that's gnome-software through a search provider?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> could somebody else check if it's listing e.g gimp for them but not vlc?
<seb128> looking for vlc in g-s works though
<seb128> (that's on artful amd64)
<didrocks> yeah, vlc isn't listed
<didrocks> (after removing it)
<didrocks> do you think it could be a conflict because there is a snap available?
 * didrocks removes the snap plugin, let's see
<Laney> try removing the snap plugin
<Laney> oho!
<didrocks> hum, no difference
<seb128> you bad people assuming it's snaps :p
<didrocks> oh wait
<didrocks> need to start g-s
<seb128> also I think snaps should be listed in there
<didrocks> to restart have the restart option
<seb128> (which is what I was trying initially)
<didrocks> hem
<didrocks> I don't want to say
<Laney> they should
<didrocks> but after removing the plugin
<Laney> the problem is that the snap plugin blocks sometimes
<seb128> it works!? ;-)
<didrocks> yep :p
<didrocks> can you confirm?
<didrocks> you need to reopen gnome-software after removing the plugin
<didrocks> to have a notification to restart it
<Laney> try like-
<Laney> keep it installed
<seb128> in a bit, I'm currently installing vlc so I can't restart g-s
<Laney> search vlc
<Laney> gdb -p $(pidof gnome-software)
<Laney> t a a bt
<Laney> bet you see a thread blocked in snapd-glib
<seb128> so it blocks other plugins to return results as well?
<Laney> glad you asked
<seb128> do you know if there is a launchpad bug about that blocking issue?
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> you'll never guess what we talked about at the snappy sprint
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/commit/?id=fa7216c1284d957acbf266f879a99ffcff06abee https://github.com/snapcore/snapd-glib/commit/fa284cab9090758ce5659a88fec6fbb0e44a8fd8
<seb128> no thread blocked in snapd-glib that I can see
<seb128> artful has that snapd-glib commit at least
<Laney> it doesn't have the gnome-software one
<seb128> right, I just looked
<seb128> and our version doesn't have those files it patches
<seb128> so not easy to apply to try
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> you can double confirm by removing the plugin though
<Laney> maybe you found something else
<seb128> so do we have a bug about that issue that we can use for making sure the fix lands and is confirmed to work this cycle?
<seb128> launchpad bug I mean
<Laney> which issue?
<seb128> "snapd plugin block g-s searches to return results"
<seb128> or if you want an user description "typing 'vlc' in the overview should list an uninstalled software entry"
<seb128> blocks from returning*
<Laney> it's the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1702071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1702071 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Search spins forever, returns no results." [Undecided,New]
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> so I can link that one to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784251 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 784251 in General "vfunc hangs block operations from completing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> you can if you want
<Laney> I wouldn't bother with all this gardening because I know it's going to be fixed
<didrocks> this won't fix though your "want to list snap in G-S search"
<Laney> but if it makes you happy
<Laney> right
<seb128> you know it's going to be fixed, unless there is yet another bug in the snapd plugin that makes it still not be enough when that lands
<seb128> I prefer to test after it lands to make sure everything works
<Laney> how does bug gardening help with that?
<seb128> but no offense and I'm questionning that you have the known issue in hands :-)
<Laney> ok
<Laney> no big deal
<seb128> well, having a card or milestoned bug means we have a reminder in a list to test
<seb128> didrocks, well, maybe the snap plugin returns results and those are going to be in the list
<seb128> I don't know enough about the plugin to tell
<seb128> and I can't test while it hangs
<didrocks> ah, you think it just doesn't end the connection
<didrocks> maybe
<seb128> so let's see once the hang issue is fixed
<didrocks> vlc will be interesting
<didrocks> to see the visual difference between the 2
<Laney> it's probably worth a snapd-glib bug if someone wants to file it
<Laney> robert does know, but these things should be tracked in bugs ;) :P
<seb128> right
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<flexiondotorg> o/
<ricotz> please sync meson 0.41.2-1 from debian
<Laney> Rico "queue jumper" Tzschichholz :-)
<ricotz> since it has a delta it won't get autosync'd (tm) ;)
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<Laney> ricotz: yeah, that's what requestsync is for :P
<seb128> ricotz, why is the delta fine to drop?
<Laney> they're both cherry-picks in this version iirc
<ricotz> Laney, can do
<ricotz> seb128, hey, I am good
<ricotz> Laney, just remember someone considered a small hint more effective than a bug ;)
<Laney> ricotz: it's ok this time, you already got our attention
<Laney> seb128: you looking at that?
<ricotz>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1705436
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1705436 in meson (Ubuntu) "Sync meson 0.41.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, not yet but I can if you want
<Laney> as you wish
<seb128> ricotz, do you know if the new meson version fixes the armhf autopkgtest issues that are blocking the current one?
<seb128> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/armhf/m/meson/20170716_094525_53311@/log.gz
<ricotz> seb128, no sure, this might make a difference https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/commit/1def456fc12a24c6b6438f9034176f3f5f6e3c56
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> ricotz, synced
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> ricotz, no, new version still fails https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/armhf/m/meson/20170720_121838_98f2f@/log.gz
<ricotz> seb128, yes, but with way less errors
<seb128> still enough to be blocked
<ricotz> I assume "test cases/common/126 llvm ir and assembly" needs the same treatment
<seb128> can you report a bug upstream about that?
<ricotz> ping upstream on irc
<ricotz> I pinged ...
<seb128> on which channel?
<seb128> let me know if he replies
<ricotz> #mesonbuild
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> yeah for using new buggy buildsystems
 * seb128 looks at translation issues in gnome-software
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ok, reviewed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1699334/comments/2, one small fix needed, the rest looks good to me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699334 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vala-panel-appmenu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ricotz> seb128, I assume you will push libreoffice 5.3.4 to artful to deal with the python transitions?
<seb128> ricotz, what python transitions?
<ricotz> python 3.6 as default
<seb128> and libreoffice 5.3.3 doesn't work with python 3.6?
<ricotz> python3-uno deps need to be updated which is done automatically on a rebuild
<seb128> we could just do a no change upload then?
<seb128> sorry but I don't know the libreoffice packaging and I've enough to do so I'm not going to try doing a version update
<ricotz> not really due the i386 kernel-java failure
<seb128> there is no point uploading it now anyway since the kernel/java/i386 still blocks us
<seb128> well 5.3.4 would hit the same kernel bug no?
<ricotz> I thought osomon gave you a package already?
<ricotz> yes, but the packages would ignore the failure on i386
<seb128> he did
<seb128> but that ignore tests on i386
<seb128> which is wrong/a workaround, that was plan B in case the kernel doesn't get fixed
<seb128> but it seems it's getting fixed
<ricotz> exactly, waiting for a fixed kernel seems to take longer
<seb128> I asked them yesterday and the fix is uploaded and being verified
<mdeslaur> is someone going to fix libreoffice?
<ricotz> oh, ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, fix what?
<mdeslaur> seb128: it ftbfs on i386 and is blocking a bunch of stuff
<seb128> mdeslaur, read backlog
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's a kernel bug
<mdeslaur> oh duh
<mdeslaur> sorry :)
<ricotz> mdeslaur, seb128, btw poppler could use an upstream release update
<seb128> ricotz, I'm ready to review a sponsoring request if you do the update :-)
<ricotz> saw all those cherry-picked CVE patches
<seb128> I guess that was needed for the security upload anyway
<seb128> poppler has the nice habit of changing its soname at every update
<seb128> now might not be the best time to start another transition involving libreoffice
<ricotz> I know, but 0.48 vs 0.56 ;)
<seb128> yeah it's due an update
<ricotz> will take a look later
<mdeslaur> zomg! a 9 month old pdf library! HOW WILL WE SURVIVE! ;)
<seb128> thanks
<mdeslaur> new poppler is probably going to need an MIR for openjpeg btw
<seb128> they made it a non optional depends?
<seb128> mdeslaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjpeg/+bug/711061
<seb128> fun times
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711061 in openjpeg2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openjpeg2" [High,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> seb128: hrm, looks like you can still specify "unmaintained" to get the internal decoder: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/?id=65c5a5266462244130f110599ac5d1011a04216e
<seb128> or have no jpx decoding
<mdeslaur> now to decide if we'd like the crappy insecure internal one, or the crappy insecure external one?
<seb128> that argue has been made in the MIR
<seb128> argument
<mdeslaur> looks like upstream added fuzzing stuff to the tree, so perhaps sarnold could be convinced to reconsider
 * mdeslaur buys Starbucks gift card to bribe sarnold 
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thanks. I'll get that sorted ASAP.
<seb128> is anybody else finding https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=663725 really annoying?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 663725 in overview "Text size of labels in activities too small and get ellipsized instead of wrapping" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> yes, it's a bit worse with the Ubuntu font too
<ricotz> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/8090839/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, you probably know but did we have https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648000 on one of our lists of things we want?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 648000 in general "Keyboard shortcuts for dash items" [Enhancement,New]
<seb128> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/413/dash-hotkeys/
<seb128> hum, no kenvandine[m][m] around?
<Laney> off
<seb128> oh ok
<didrocks> seb128: we don't have a trello card for it AFAIK, we should, indeed
<didrocks> was on my personal -"stuff" list
<seb128> k, let me add one
<kenvandine[m][m]> vacation day today
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> or you can do it if you want
 * Laney shuts kenvandine[m][m] out
<seb128> I don't want to steal your items
<seb128> haha
<willcooke> thoughts on changing the lock shortcut back to super L instead of ctrl-alt-l>
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> kenvandine[m][m], failing at it it seems :p
<seb128> willcooke, we had both working no?
<willcooke> seb128, not here, only ctrl-alt-;
<willcooke> l
<seb128> I mean in unity
<seb128> ideally we would have both for shell as well
<willcooke> ah, could be, I always used super l
<seb128> I always used ctrl-alt-l
<Laney> I always use ctrl-alt-l
 * kenvandine[m][m] goes back to being off 😀
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> so take that away on pain of death
<seb128> kenvandine[m][m], enjoy
<willcooke> can we do both?
<jbicha> willcooke: not easy to do both
<willcooke> suspected as much
<seb128> I bet it's easy with an extension :p
<willcooke> noooooo
<jbicha> upstream suggested if we wanted to make a way to migrate gsettings from a string to an array…
<jbicha> how about org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences mouse-button-modifier ? upstream uses Super instead of Alt
<seb128> what does that do?
<seb128> is that for key+click+dnd to move?
<jbicha> yes, but I'm not sure what all it does, LP: #1704580 is a complaint about Ubuntu's default
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1704580 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "mouse-button-modifier should default to Super" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704580
<seb128> didrocks, https://trello.com/c/pICT82rS/200-better-keyboard-navigation-for-the-launcher
<didrocks> thanks!
<jbicha> I'm sure some people won't like the change either :|
<seb128> right
<willcooke> oops:  http://imgur.com/a/NjUXa
<seb128> somebody is giving us some orange
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> right, off again, l8rs
<didrocks> but the bar below activity is still blue!!!
<seb128> bye
<didrocks> outrageous
<didrocks> see you willcooke
<seb128> hum
<seb128> it looks like that "location: not in use" in g-c-c privacy isn't what it says
<seb128> by "not in use" they mean "used but the system only"
<seb128> does it mean that if you don't want your system to hit a geolocation service you can't do that?
<seb128> but->by
<seb128> hum
<seb128> typing a wrong password gives an unstranslated error
<didrocks> cancel
<didrocks> unlock
<didrocks> Log in as another user
<didrocks> as well
<seb128> "Sorry, that didn't work. Please try again"
<didrocks> and I have "jeudi, juillet 20"
<seb128> that I don't have :p
<didrocks> but I guess that's related to the other bug we talked about :p
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> so yeah, quite some unstranslated strings
<seb128> good news is that there is lot of small issues and polish things to work out
<seb128> we are not going to get borred any time soon
<seb128> I'm quite disappointed by the overall polish though, I though that due to tech debts unity would be behind
<seb128> but it was actually still behaving quite nicely
<seb128> I was playing with their launcher favorites as well it works but dnd of favorites and such is not as fancy as ours was
<seb128> and no accordeon effect
<didrocks> it can't be, I was the one coding those animations!
<didrocks> (ah, not the accordeon)
<didrocks> but I claim the dnd :p
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> your chance to see if you still have the skills! :p
<didrocks> but but, it's css! :-)
<didrocks> (well, I guess)
<seb128> even better!
<sarnold> seb128: I'm hopeful that the openjpeg2 codebase has improved enough that it's no longer rididulous to consider promoting it
<sarnold> seb128: it'd be nice if someone from openjpeg2 team would confirm that they've fixed the ~thousand files I've found that crashed it
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-21
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers, and happy friday
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> re didrocks
<duflu> Happy Friday seb128 (he says while balancing a heat pack on his sore head)
<duflu> How are you?
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> I'm good, it's friday, weather is nice (sunny but not too hot) and I'm playing tennis tonight!
<seb128> duflu, bug #1705369 ... can we reliably tell in a video card/gpu is connected to something?
<ubot5> bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705369
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke! how are you?
<duflu> seb128, yes we did it in Mir, and any display server has to do it. Just takes effort
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<seb128> duflu, ok, I was unsure if the system always had enough informations from the card/driver to tell e.g if there is a monitor connect to the vga output
<didrocks> we did it as well in Nux
<didrocks> maybe just blacklist unconditionnally nvidia drivers?
<seb128> I mean the display server does what it can with the info it has
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> didrocks, the dual gpu case is a bit tricky
<didrocks> yeah, I think
<willcooke> didrocks, I added MATE to that list
<didrocks> like "which one took over"
<willcooke> that list = trello card for themes
<didrocks> willcooke: you didn't lie, clicked on the tab, so it added :p
<didrocks> willcooke: good one, if you come on with any other…
<didrocks> s/so it/was/
<seb128> who knew that themes would be a so trendy topic in 2017
<didrocks> it's the nice thing!
<willcooke> didrocks, I'll have a think :)  Also, I'm just rebuilding that snap having moved it to the desktop launcher
<didrocks> now, about that input system which needs theming… :)
<didrocks> willcooke: ah, you are handling the cleanup of that snap?
<seb128> :-p
<didrocks> so, moving to the cloud parts
<duflu> seb128, it's "easy". Just standard KMS logic for detecting if there is a monitor connected
<willcooke> didrocks, welllllllllllll.  Lemme see if I can make it work first - I might have questions
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> willcooke: once we'll add all the themes, think about running "snapcraft update" or snapcraft will never pick the new definition
<willcooke> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> (but if we changed the remote code, it will pick it, which has interesting side-effects)
<willcooke> and thanks for looking at that didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> snapcraft should really just tell you to refresh?
<didrocks> …*
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> np!
<seb128> didrocks, how does it tell that code has changed?
<didrocks> seb128: it doesn't, but source: https://github.com/…
<didrocks> so, it always pull
<didrocks> however, the part definition is cached
<didrocks> I had the issue once when I changed the remote code (the make parameters to be passed) and thus, the parts definition
<didrocks> got a lot of bug reports because people were rebuilding their snap without refreshing the remote part
<didrocks> and so, failure to build
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's a bit tricky
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> it should cache everything, included pointed resources
<didrocks> or nothing
<didrocks> not half of the thing
<seb128> hitting the internet at every build to check if the parts are outdated would be suboptimal as well
<didrocks> yeah, that's why caching more could be an answer
<didrocks> then, it can hit the Internet, in the background
<didrocks> so that next command tells you "you have new stuff to refresh"
<didrocks> that would be an improvement already IMHO
<willcooke> log a bug, I'm sure Sergio will help
<didrocks> willcooke: it's logged, discussed
<didrocks> on the backlog list
<willcooke> oh cool
<didrocks> we even discussed it last october again IIRC
<willcooke> I'll go speak to Sergio and see if he'll do us a solid ;)
<didrocks> willcooke: that's why, even if we add those new themes, people not using the platform snap and rebuilding a snap locally (we won't have that issue on b.snapcraft.io) may still miss the themes in
<didrocks> I prefer to be explicit about gotchas we can encounter :)
<willcooke> Can someone in an Xorg gnome-shell recreate this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705458
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1705458 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mouse clicks pass through to window underneath" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> It feels like one of those "only me" bugs again
<didrocks> willcooke: can't reproduce, indeed
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> however, I have some other interesting bug
<didrocks> like, if I reduce the window
<didrocks> the popup goes a little bit over
<didrocks> on the bottom
<didrocks> but what's after is cut
<didrocks> I guess it's because the popupover isn't its own X window
<willcooke> bah, today it's gone.  Even though I could re-create it after reboots yesterday
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - polite reminder, could you update the newsletter GDoc today please?  I can post to Wordpress if needed, but Laney also has an account I think
<willcooke> didrocks, confirmed I think: http://imgur.com/a/4FgtF
<andyrock> good morning
<jibel> talking about weird bugs, bug 1705459 is annoying. Has anyone seen it with another app?
<ubot5> bug 1705459 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Cannot switch to another workspace when an sqlitebrowser window is open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705459
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah
<didrocks> willcooke: I think it's the X window size at max (+ transparent borders)
<didrocks> jibel: never (yet)
<willcooke> didrocks, logged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705647
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1705647 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "File Open popover only shows half the popover" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<seb128> hey andyrock jibel flexiondotorg
<didrocks> (confirmed)
<jibel> morning seb128
<Laney> beeeeeeeeee gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddd
<didrocks> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Laneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<seb128> goooooood moooorrrning Laney
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqtxl4Qc_7A
<seb128> heh
<seb128> Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good thanks, happy it's friday!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> same, friday and tennis day!
<Laney> seb128 Federer
<seb128> haha
<Trevinho> morning guys
<Trevinho> I need your publishing powers for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey seb128 how are you?
<seb128> the guy who only says hello to us when he needs something :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good! you?
<Trevinho> Good... Working in a seaside pine forest today :)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> Trevinho, what's that .upgrade doing?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's updating the default settings for an user that has already installed unity
<Trevinho> so basically if the profile has already been created the settings are updated
<Trevinho> basically a migration script
<Trevinho> compiz-style
<seb128> k
<seb128> Trevinho, published
<Trevinho> ta
<seb128> yw
<seb128> could somebody try this to me on artful
<seb128> on the gdm screen (either before log in, or lock screen and click "use different user")
<seb128> type a wrong password and when the error is displayed hit "esc" directly on your keyboard while it's still on screen
<seb128> do you end up with a password entry on top of the user description as well?
<andyrock> seb128: checking
<andyrock> seb128: yep
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> jamesh, nice snapcraft post about desktop needs!
<jamesh> seb128: thanks.  Is there anything you'd like me to add?
<jamesh> I tried to start each task with what we need rather than railroad it to a particular solution.
<seb128> jamesh, I think you covered the important topics, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu//+bugs?field.tag=snap-desktop-issue but I'm not sure other things are worth mentioning
<seb128> jamesh, we eventually need to resolve bug #1583250 at some point, not sure if that's worth putting on the list though
<ubot5> bug 1583250 in Snapcraft "upstream use of build-time defined PREFIX or DATADIR incompatible with snaps relocation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583250
<didrocks> jamesh: yeah, that one needs to be listed in ^
<seb128> jamesh, we currently build our GNOME snaps with an hacked prefix=/snap/$name/current/usr and use organize
<seb128> to move things back to the right location
<didrocks> I heard that snap location are different on other distros
<didrocks> so the same snap would fail
<seb128> but that makes things depends on /snap to be the location
<didrocks> better to have it said before :)
<seb128> which seems is not true on other distros
<jamesh> seb128, didrocks: I'll add that.
<didrocks> thx! :)
<seb128> jamesh, thanks
<jamesh> didrocks: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/ubuntu-desktop-team-priorities/1397 <- does that look okay?
<didrocks> jamesh: on the themes, you can maybe reference our google doc?
<jamesh> sure.
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> jamesh, on the relocation the snappy team position is that "/snap" is an implementation detail and could change and that we shouldn't rely on it
<seb128> and it's change on e.g fedora I think
<seb128> because it's against the fhs and they put it under /run or something
<didrocks> but the "prefix" hack which is required with many upstream projects were the only recommendation they can give at the time
<jamesh> seb128: maybe we suggest people get their app working with strict confinement then? :)
<jamesh> who cares where the snap appears on the host file system if it is at /snap inside the sandbox?
<jamesh> (or is it also under /run in the sandbox on Fedora?)
<seb128> jamesh, you mean?
<didrocks> jamesh: it's not in /snap, it's in /snap/<snap_name>/current/
<didrocks> on ubuntu
<seb128> didrocks, which is under /snap :p
<didrocks> and somewhere else on other distros
<seb128> jamesh, I don't think the sandbox does magic to remap it as /snap
<didrocks> correct, but still depends on snap_name and path
<jamesh> didrocks, seb128 was saying that snapd on fedora doesn't put snaps under /snap/<package>/current.  I was wondering whether that was only on the host file system, or also in the sandbox
<jamesh> didrocks: since a strict confined snap won't see the host file system anyway
<didrocks> jamesh: ah, I guess we only talk about the sanbdox
<didrocks> jamesh: well, snap isn't like that
<didrocks> if you snap run --shell
<didrocks> you will see /snap/*
<didrocks> you just can't access to other directories
<didrocks> apart from /snap/<your_snap_name>/<your_version>
<seb128> didrocks, well, the question is to know if fedora patches snappy to not create a /snappy on the fs but use /run/snappy what is the dir in the sandboxes env?
<seb128> is that /run/snappy as well
<seb128> or is the sandbox relocating to /snap?
<didrocks> only zygmunt can answer to that I guess
<seb128> right
<seb128> because if the sandbox relocates than the prefix to /snap works
<didrocks> for anything running apparmor, what you see outside is what yo uhave inside
<didrocks> due to how the tech work
<didrocks> (paths should be the same, apparmor is outside the sandbox and path-based)
<didrocks> I don't know if they have clever tricks for fedora
<seb128> I guess not
<didrocks> willcooke: mind looking at https://trello.com/c/9cYd1a02/201-add-more-themes-in-desktop-part-and-gnome-platform last comment and giving a ack/nack?
<willcooke> didrocks, wow.  I thought it would be bigger, but not that much bigger.
<immu> currently its using my laptop's internal mic
<willcooke> So, I suggest we keep a base version as we have, and an "expanded" one which you've just built?
<immu> oops
<didrocks> willcooke: hum
<didrocks> willcooke: then, people will complain "my snap does work, no this one doesn't"
<immu> hey willcooke :)
<didrocks> and we will keep getting into those discussions
<didrocks> so it's either we add them, or none
<didrocks> IMHO
<didrocks> seb128: thoughts? ^
<willcooke> didrocks, thats a good point, but "all" seems too big to me
<didrocks> willcooke: we took the popular ones, not all
<didrocks> mate alone is a +35M
<seb128> willcooke, didrocks, it's a "can't win" situation
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> willcooke, having 2 versions put us back where we are today, you can bundle thems but snap author don't do it
<didrocks> and so, those tweets will keep coming
<seb128> the equivalent post change is going to be "they picked the version with less depends to avoid the cost"
<seb128> and we still are in the same situation
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> this is the reason why we argued for theme snaps with seb128 to be the proper solution
<didrocks> which requires what is on our gdoc to be implemented
<didrocks> this is the additional list we took: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25138289/
<didrocks> you can see there isn't even elementary theme
<didrocks> (so it's +9 themes compared to what we have today)
<willcooke> kk
<willcooke> so I feel like that extra size is probably too much, wdyt?
 * didrocks feels it too, also increased build time
<seb128> willcooke, size is a bit much but I would rather be concerned by the triple build time
<willcooke> ack
<didrocks> platform snap would be ok IMHO as it's only in one spot, BUT I feel the inconsistency between "bundling everything" experience and using the platform will give strange messages
<seb128> we could find a way to improve the build time issue
<seb128> but not the size one
<didrocks> (at extra maintenance cost)
<willcooke> So how about just: Mate, arc, numix?
<seb128> the first one is 35M by itself
<didrocks> until we get to the next request?
<willcooke> humm, maybe not worth it then
<didrocks> which was already what happened when shipping ambiance/radiance + adwaita dark & white
<alexarnaud> Hello all :) !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<didrocks> morning alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> seb128, didrocks: how are you?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: good, thanks, yourself?
<seb128> good, you?
<alexarnaud> good :)
<didrocks> willcooke: so, we just archive that card for now? I can push to a branch if needed.
<alexarnaud> I've a little question. Hui Wang tells on the pulseaudio-discuss ML that Ubuntu has a GUI to handle jack selection when the jack plug works for input and output. What is the name of the GUI? Where can I find it ?
<alexarnaud> https://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@lists.freedesktop.org/msg17876.html
<willcooke> didrocks, oki thanks for looking in to it - useful stats
<immu> alexarnaud, i also have realtek sound and a dell alienware14 laptop
<immu> upon plugging in the headphone jack no sound output is present
<immu> but upon plugging in the headset i get full bass filed soundoutput
<alexarnaud> immu: do you see the pop-up? Do you know its name?
<immu> nope i don't see other then a popup sound bar type notification
<immu> none i just tried
<immu> in windows i get asked what have i plugged in
<alexarnaud> immu: As I understand you don't have the wanted behavior.
<alexarnaud> https://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@lists.freedesktop.org/msg17902.html
<alexarnaud> What is the process to discuss technical stuff with Hui Wang ?
<seb128> alexarnaud, email him?
<seb128> or report a bug on launchpad
<immu> i had filed a bug but after something the discussion dried up
<alexarnaud> immu: are you on the pulseaudio-discess ML?
<immu> Realtek ALC3661
<alexarnaud> seb128: thanks, good idea.
<immu> alexarnaud, Realtek ALC3661
<immu> i had filed a bug on launchpad and bugzillaaa
<seb128> alexarnaud, the corresponding code is https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/unity-settings-daemon/what-did-you-plug-in/+merge/206915
<alexarnaud> seb128: thanks :) !
<seb128> alexarnaud, GNOME has a similar feature but different implementation so things are worth re-testing on artful
<seb128> alexarnaud, yw
<seb128> alexarnaud, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk/files/head:/plugins/media-keys/what-did-you-plug-in/
<alexarnaud> thanks again :).
<davidcalle> didrocks: no more GDocs tutorials, everything has been converted to MD, just merged the last one \o/
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent! My md parser didn't need any change thus?
<didrocks> or missing features ?
<didrocks> compared to the gdoc one
<davidcalle> didrocks: I think we have a (reasonably small) list of bugs yet to file (mostly line breaks handling I think, but we discussed that already), and no missing features, no
<didrocks> sweet!
<didrocks> the line breaks handling was a tradeoff if you remember our discussion
<davidcalle> I do, and I explained it to the rest of the docs team
<didrocks> good :)
<immu> alexarnaud, do you have ALC3661
<immu> ?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Thanks for helping alexarnaud. He is discussing this feature with MATE developers.
<flexiondotorg> seb128 alex has a specific interest in a11y and this would be a useful feature for his organisation :-)
<seb128> flexiondotorg, yw
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, did the gedit snap got published?
 * kenvandine double check
<kenvandine> +s
<kenvandine> seb128, whoops... i had forgotten to publish it after the manual review was approved :)
<kenvandine> seb128, it's in edge now
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm going to push them all to stable today
<kenvandine> after a round of testing
<seb128> nice
<seb128> what is the list of apps you published?
<kenvandine> gedit, gnome-sudoku, quadrapassel, gnome-dictionary, gnome-calculator, and gnome-clocks
<kenvandine> working on gnome-maps now
<kenvandine> also have wip of gnome-contacts
<kenvandine> folks issues iirc
<kenvandine> i had to backport libchamplain this morning for gnome-maps
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, any opinions about adding gjs to the platform snap?
<jackpot51> All, I am trying to merge patches to gnome-initial-setup and gnome-control-center for supporting encrypted home. So far, no one has commented on the patches.
<jackpot51> Please take a look and comment here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1699216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Laney> night all
<seb128> kenvandine, I think I would be -1 on gjs but need to look at what GNOME does and think a bit more about it
<seb128> night Laney & desktopers
<kenvandine> seb128, i had avoided adding gjs
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-22
<immu> time
<immu> !time
<ubot5> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<immu> anyone with dell or alienware machines
<immu> https://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-discuss@lists.freedesktop.org/msg17876.html
<Guest72731> ping
<Guest72731> hello there
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-23
<ricotz> jbicha, heya, could you push a rebuild of rhythmbox for python 3.6?
<jbicha> ricotz: building https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/3.4.1-2ubuntu3
<jbicha> ricotz: if you've got extra time, could you look into what's wrong with mozjs52?
<jbicha> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-gnome/mozjs52.git
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/temp20170721/+packages
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks
<ricotz> jbicha, where is this mozjs52 tarball coming from?
<jbicha> GNOME3 Staging PPA
<ricotz> jbicha, I see, I mean the actual "upstream" tarball
<jbicha> https://treeherder.mozilla.org/#/jobs?repo=mozilla-esr52&filter-searchStr=sm-tc
<jbicha> with a couple files removed that are mentioned in Files-Excluded in debian/copyright
<ricotz> jbicha, so it is custom snapshot
<jbicha> yes, Mozilla not officially released mozjs52 yet
<jbicha> there's also an unofficial tarball at https://download.gnome.org/teams/releng/tarballs-needing-help/mozjs/ but I haven't looked at that much
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, will try to take a look after dealing with LO 5.4.0~rc3
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-16
<tsimonq2> JanC: That's why I figured he should make his case to an AA :)
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Also morning seb128
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> hey didrocks duflu
<seb128> (re)good morning desktopers
<jamesh> hi seb128, didrocks
<seb128> hey jamesh, how are you? did you recover from the conf & trip back already?
<didrocks> hey seb128 & jamesh
<jamesh> seb128: yes.  It took a while to get out of the airport on Friday night, since it looked like there were two A380's worth of passengers trying to get through immigration at once
<jamesh> plus a flight from Bali
<seb128> :/
<duflu> Surely having a flight from Bali just coming in is a given :)
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, was going well, then unwell. Now OK. You?
<seb128> I'm fine, just day/week just started though
<seb128> sorry you felt unwell, good that you are back to "ok" at least
<duflu> I had some very enjoyable food, but possibly something I can't eat. Don't know. So just went and grabbed a pile of boring vegetables
<didrocks> :/
<duflu> Oh, good news though! A significant CPU reducing fix just landed in mutter
<duflu> seb128, also I think (as suggested by Marco) that we will need to ignore my suggested 18.04.1 fixes. Because the important one hasn't been finalized and merged upstream yet, and we are powerless to speed it up. The only option would be to take the unverified patch
<seb128> right, it feels a bit late to "force" that in the .1 now
<duflu> It's a shame because I had hoped 18.04.1 would solve all the can't boot/login bugs
<seb128> but on the other side that's not important to have on the iso, upgraders (& new installers who apply updates) are going to get the fix once we SRU it
<Trevinho> Morning...
<seb128> good morning Trevinho
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> Hi duflu and seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, how are you? had a good w.e?
<duflu> seb128, I'm still concerned about those users who never get a login screen. Some proportion of them will give up and not bother to find out the workaround
<seb128> duflu, that's right, those class of issues are annoying :/
<Trevinho> seb128: great yes... Exploring the the coasts here, awesome
<seb128> hopefully that's not of hardware concerned?
<seb128> Trevinho, where are you now?
<Trevinho> San José, a bit north of Almería
<Trevinho> duflu: I agree that's a bad thing... We can still sru and most people will get it working anyway if choosing to update at install
<duflu> I forget normal people do that :)
<Trevinho> It's a shame, but since the fix isn't exactly stable yet, it's a bit risky
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Well that's the default no?
<Trevinho> Hi Didier
<duflu> Not if you don't enter a wifi password
<didrocks> Trevinho: duflu: no, they don't, because updates aren't installed, just downloaded
<didrocks> I was surprised as well when discovering that before going to GUADEC (like, "why don't people are running latest ubuntu-report in general?")
<Trevinho> Mh...
<didrocks> you just end up with the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives
<didrocks> I guess only security updates are installed right away
<duflu> It was a while ago, but also worth noting 18.04.1 will solve the QHD/cairo/ubiquity installer crash
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> I see... Well, if we can get the guy to finaliza the fix and jonas to ack it quickly we might still have a small window of time, but otherwise... duflu if you're confident with it feel free to prepare a package, with the patch. Personally I don't know enough of that code to ack
<seb128> didrocks, security updates are not applied before first boot either, are they?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know when they are applied, I thought I've seen "installing updates" in ubiquity, but I didn't check at the time assuming all updates were installed
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah I don't think there's anyone who knows the code for my fix. That's why it stayed broken for so many years
<didrocks> maybe it's just wrongly worded or my memory playing with me
<seb128> ubiquity is confusing :)
<didrocks> +1 ;)
<tsimonq2> *cough* Calamares *cough* *cough* ;) ;)
<Laney> guten morgen!
<duflu> Hi Laney
 * tsimonq2 waves to Laney 
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey duflu tsimonq2 didrocks
<Laney> what's up
<Laney> didrocks: well done :->
<seb128> hey Laney, happy monday!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> and to you!
<didrocks> Laney: pffffff :p
<Trevinho> Laney: hi Ilenio (I think could be your name... Like it? 😅)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<Laney> Trevinho: are you trying to Trevinhoise me?!?!?!
<seb128> salut oSoMoN, en forme ? bon w.e ?
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> didrocks, seb128: ça va bien, et vous?
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, Laney
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien, il fait beau et pas très chaud, on peut enfin faire tomber la température ici ;)
<seb128> oSoMoN, nickel, un peu fatigué, ça va que c'est lundi et que je peux me reposer tranquillement à l'ordi :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, héhé, pareil :)
<Trevinho> Laney: hell yes 😋😘
<Laney> 😈
<GunnarHj> Good morning all!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can you please give me a hand as an archive admin with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freshplayerplugin/0.3.9-0ubuntu1 . Build failure on s390x, but there is really no need to build on that arch.
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<seb128> GunnarHj, well "no need" is a bit vague, things should be built on all supported archs unless there is a good reason not to
<seb128> in which case it's not "no need to" but "can't because <reason>"
<Trevinho> popey: hey, I'm notcing even more issues in auto-connect of some snap interfaces (icons and themes) on snap refresh (remember the issue with fonts in telegram)? Same with the theming. Is there an issue to track it?
<popey> Trevinho: heya, not that I'm aware of. Might want to file a bug in snapd
<Trevinho> popey: is that happening in other snaps too?
<GunnarHj> seb128: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash is a wrapper to make use of the PPAPI Flash plugin on Firefox. PPAPI is available on Ubuntu via adobe-flashplutin (build only on amd64 and i386) and pepperflashplugin-nonfree (built only on amd64).
<popey> I haven't seen it for a while Trevinho
<seb128> GunnarHj, but the url you gave shows it built on e.g armhf
<seb128> GunnarHj, in any case if the package does only make sense on some archs then the debian/control should list those rather than use "all"
<GunnarHj> seb128: True, it has been that way for a long time (and it worked up to bionic) but actually not needed.
<Trevinho> popey: I've noticed that adding the usage of the gtk-themes to the snap, we end up on the same issue after few refreshes
<Trevinho> well now for theming
<Trevinho> popey: if you're on telegram-edge, if you see the X cursor back, that a sign
<seb128> GunnarHj, again "not needed" is different from "can't work"
<popey> ugh, I'd definitely file an issue then
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's "not needed" to build firefox on amd64
<seb128> but it's preferable to have it
<GunnarHj> seb128: I suppose we are talking about "can't work" in this case, for the reason I mention. Replacing "any" with "amd64,i386" would be possible, of course, but it's a sponsored upload. So I thought it might be easiest in this case to just let it through...
<GunnarHj> seb128: The version in cosmic-release has the same build failure on s390x, btw.
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> popey: would a latest update have removed all my logins from snap applications I use such as telegram and skype by any chance?
<popey> uhhh
<popey> It *shouldn't*
<popey> i have only seen that when i had to reboot when my system failed
<popey> I have seen that a lot with browsers, where all my cookies are lost if I reboot the computer while the browser is open :(
<czajkowski> popey: I've had a weekend of many failed starts after reboot, today I cannot log into skype, and now telegram is looking to be reset up again
<czajkowski> I thought I had lost my hard drive
<GunnarHj> *bbl*
<seb128> GunnarHj, then it shouldn't be an issue if the current version has the issue, britney only stops regressions
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm.. I was wrong about the latter. :( So, what do we do? Should I prepare patches with only "amd64,i186" in d/control? (There are two SRU uploads too.)
<Trevinho> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1781906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781906 in Snappy "Content provider interfaces introduced to snaps aren't correctly set up" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> hi all
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Trevinho> hi willcooke
<GunnarHj> Hi tsimonq2, the conclusion as regards those freshplayerplugin uploads is that we should better only build on amd64 and i386. I will prepare new proposals, and I think it would be smartest to drop the uploads from the bionic and xenial queues. Can you do the latter, please?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I hadn't tested the community theme in a while, it's looking great!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, we are getting closer and closer to release it in cosmic :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, looking forward to it
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: Please disregard my latest request - Brian M. did it.
<seb128> have a good night desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-17
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks. First as usual :)
<didrocks> heh not sure what I win \o/
<didrocks> how goes duflu?
<duflu> didrocks, goes well. Somehow I am managing to get good sleep on Monday nights lately but never weekends
<duflu> You didrocks?
<didrocks> I'm mostly ok, thanks! :)
<duflu> Hi seb128. I just deleted the BT meeting, based on Will's suggestion
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, that makes sense, thanks
<seb128> how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going well, you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
 * tsimonq2 waves to everyone :)
<duflu> Everyone waves to tsimonq2
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> hey tsimonq2
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> peu dormi, mais bien
<oSoMoN> et toi?
<seb128> levé un peu tôt mais j'ai pas à me plaindre sinon ;)
<Laney> boop
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> morning oSoMoN!
<Laney> all good?
<oSoMoN> I'm good! you?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hej hej seb128
<Laney> seb128: oSoMoN: GOOD!
<Laney> the rain that we might have had last night didn't come though
<Laney> :'(
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> it's a bit cooler here today, it has been raining somewhere during the night which is nice
<seb128> we might have had a few drops in fact, it looked a bit like that this morning but we didn't hear anything so we are unsure :)
<Laney> :3
<tsimonq2> TIL being part of the DMB means receiving notifications for e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/349670
<tsimonq2> I've either not noticed it for the past few months for other teams or something isn't configured right. :P
<tsimonq2> (Both of which are possible.)
<Trevinho> Morning
<Trevinho> And nice e emoji international day ❤️🎉💐🎁🤗
<Trevinho> Laney, aren't you celebrating it?
<Laney> 🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌
<Laney> tsimonq2: you might have had that through the ubuntu-desktop list
<Laney> use the X-Launchpad-* headers to filter it
<Laney> if you don't want to see those
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<andyrock> he all
<andyrock> *hey 😅
<tsimonq2> Laney: I don't particularly care, just wondering why :)
<tsimonq2> Laney: 🦒 :P
<Laney> TIL there's a giraffe emoji
<Laney> hey andyrock
<Laney> what up
<tsimonq2> >:D
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, good...
<Trevinho> seb128: had time for that nautilus branch? I should also get the bionic one setup
<ogra_> Laney, if you combine it with a sheep emoji you get an alpaca !
<Trevinho> Laney: cmon you're a living emojipedia...
<seb128> hey Trevinho, do you ever sleep? No I didn't yet but it's on my list, I just finished dealing with emails/HR things
<ogra_> (or a llama)
<Trevinho> Anyway this could be a good day for making Lennart happy and prepare a branch with lots of emoji
<Trevinho> seb128: ehehe, yes... Powerful 4hrs or so
<seb128> you crazy man
<jamesh> how do emoji sort according to the dpkg version comparison algorithm?
<Trevinho> jamesh: jhemoji... It's the time 😅
<popey> didrocks: just got notified of a question that maybe you can answer :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/1055064/why-do-i-get-these-differences-on-ppa-vs-snap-communitheme-ubuntu-18-04
<tsimonq2> jamesh: Asking the real questions :D
<jamesh> are smiley faces considered greater or less than frowning faces?
<Laney> the fun killers already thought of this and disallowed emoji 😭
<tsimonq2> NOOOOO
<tsimonq2> C'monn
<tsimonq2> XD
<jamesh> is yellow skin newer or older than pink skin?
<tsimonq2> Laney: So... has anyone actually tested that? :P
<Trevinho> jamesh: the utf encoding is used as alternative I can guess, so.... Might be based on fifo?
<Trevinho> But.... Actually that's the debian tools situation on supporting emoji as version component?
<tsimonq2> I'm going to do a test build to a PPA trying this out...
<tsimonq2> Just to confirm :P
<Trevinho> Time for a DEP-✍️?
<tsimonq2> Darn
<tsimonq2> debuild: warning:     debian/changelog(l1): version '1.🦒' is invalid: version number contains illegal character '�'
<Trevinho> Laney: fix that! 😝👀
<Laney> somethings are stronger than the efforts of humans
<Laney> debian policy is one of those things
<Laney> 🏋
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Laney: In other words, the giraffe broke dpkg >_>
<tsimonq2> It doesn't like it.
<seb128> Trevinho, those search engine provider changes, did you get a code review from someone upstream or downstream yet?
<Trevinho> seb128: upstream...
<seb128> why "..."?
<seb128> was that a sarcastic reply, like "why upstream, it doesn't apply there"?
 * seb128 is not sure how to read your reply
<Trevinho> seb128: all the query code is ready for land upstream... It didn't since the I needed to rebase it, and I didn't do before the end of guadec. But I can ping Carlos
<seb128> ok, let me re-ask
<seb128> was the code in the diff from https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/349670 reviewed by someone already?
<seb128> sorry your answer was not clear if it was yes or no
<Trevinho> seb128: ahaha, no. Just like (hit on thee imaginary mp link to see) 😅
 * Trevinho screws with normal signs today 
<Trevinho> anyways the parts that apply upstream have been reviewed and acked upstream
<seb128> k
<seb128> why is the show-error-if-volume-is-not-mounted.patch change not needed upstream?
<Trevinho> seb128: because it should be done in gtk, then ported to GNOME... But at the same time, I didn't see any report affecting other distros.
<seb128> Trevinho, that's the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1764779 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1764779 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus crashed open Windows-partition" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> its natural place would probably be glib, as it should return a Gerror in that case when on_mount is called, but I've no idea how to track that or reproduce
<Trevinho> so, this is the best-effort fix for us, but upstreaming that would be done or at GTK or at GLib level
<Trevinho> so, not needed for nautilus, that's what I meant.
<seb128> Trevinho, see comment #9 from me on that bug, re "not seen in other distro"
<seb128> "The issue is not Ubuntu specific, see https://retrace.fedoraproject.org/faf/reports/1743420/"
<seb128> they don't have fc28 reports though so maybe it's fixed in some update
<Trevinho> seb128: exactly, I found it in RH bugzilla, but not happening in recent versions
<seb128> Trevinho, that's different from "I didn't see any report affecting other distros." :)
<Trevinho> at least, could happen, for sure there's some systemd involved there... See the bug log, but glib doesn't give that as an error, or maybe the unmount happens while the process is happening
<Trevinho> I skipped the "recent" :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> anyway, it feels like that there are enough code changes that we should have some code review
<seb128> unsure what's the right place to do those/if a package update with patches diffs is a good way
<Trevinho> also faf last night wasn't working when looking for volume_mount_ready_cb
<Trevinho> mh
<seb128> andyrock, Laney, would one of you have some cycles to help review the changes from Marco on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/349670 ? at least the bits that didn't get an upstream review
<andyrock> 1688 lines of diff mmm
<Trevinho> I'm anyway happy to propose the same on Gtk though, as it would make sense to be protect on that anyway, but I thought that it would have been better to do it at lower level, and I've not an idea of where that could be done, as looking at gunixfile a bit the mount operation is done as expected
<Trevinho> well, just use gbp -> export to patches (on pre and post) -> diff against previous :)
<andyrock> I'll take a look but it could require some time
<Trevinho> clone, create a branch for pre, export patches, -> go to current -> export patches then compare the two branches
<Trevinho> should be easier than reviewing patch of patches
<Trevinho> Laney: any other smarter idea for doing the same ^? Maybe gbp could have a diff mode for helping with this :)
<Laney> A gbp pq diff sounds like it might be nice
<Laney> feel free to file it
<seb128> popey, do you know if anyone has been looking in doing a snap for shotwell? sounds like it would be a good one. They are landing face detection support code upstream, I'm unsure that stack is going to be something we want to MIR or land in Ubuntu this cycle but it would be good if users could try it with a snap
<popey> seb128: i think someone may have tried in the past and not looked again. I agree it would be a good one to have.
<popey> All the video editors are a bit gnarly to snap though
<popey> sorry, mistook shotwell for shotcut :)
<popey> no, don't know that anyone has done shotwell
<seb128> popey, is it likely that you/your team/community could be hinted to look at it? or is that not realistic and it would be better for us to have a look/help if we want it?
<popey> tbh as it's a gnome app, I think ken would have more exprience
<popey> I'd love him to write up what he did to snap other gnome apps, because that knowledge needs sharing
<seb128> k
<popey> would be useful for example to build elementary apps too
<seb128> I think he's busy enough with core GNOME but I can talk to him (also he's in Montréal this week)
<popey> last time I spoke to ken about that was back in New York iirc
<seb128> thx for the reply
<popey> np
<popey> I'm keen for us to have good docs for snapping gnome apps. but I have no idea what's been done to make that happen.
<seb128> yeah, I'm also unsure how much things are still changing around there
<seb128> with themes now and new snapcraft features letting us moving some of the work around between the helper and the build
<popey> ya
<seb128> popey, if we get the snapcraft.yaml can you help with "selling" to upstram on how they could build from their CI or other cool things they can have/do?
<popey> totes
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx
<popey> np :)
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho can I suggest that when we cherry-pick something from upstream or from a MP and we edit it applying ubuntu-specific bits, we should create two different quilt patches
<didrocks> this is what I call a PR: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/pull/628 :)
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 628 in gtk-communitheme "Merge all repositories into a single one" (comments: 1) [Open]
<andyrock> one with the original commit and one with the ubuntu specific bits
<andyrock> in this way it's easier to review
<didrocks> +202293 −391
<Laney> 🌞
<didrocks> andyrock: +1, especially to know if we can match and revert it once the cherry-pick patch is in the next release
<seb128> andyrock, that makes sense to me and common practice for most "packagers" I think
<didrocks> Laney: you should have a funny gitg :p
<seb128> easier to track the status of the different pieces and to update/rebease
<Laney> didrocks: did you do the unrelated history thing?
<Trevinho> andyrock: in that case there's not just upstream + ubuntu bits, but also some modifications because upstream is against 3-29, while that's on 3-26 and diff can't be 1:1
<didrocks> Laney: yep!
<Laney> sweet
<seb128> didrocks, I trust whoever is going to approve is it going to carefully read every single line of the diff right?
<Trevinho> andyrock: anyway I agree, in this case what was related to?
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, I wrote mostly "please test it" on the hub: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/merging-repositories-into-a-single-one/6769/11 :)
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, you could have upstream's version, tweak-to-work-on-Ubuntu-version patch over it
<Trevinho> yeah, fine
<didrocks> at least, the snap is working fine
<didrocks> backward compatible with the older name
<andyrock> Trevinho: the -eel_uri_is_desktop (uri))
<andyrock> I know that it's a small change
<didrocks> the deb is ready, just need renaming once we announce the new name
<didrocks> (but the debs need more testing)
<andyrock> but without this I could review it basically checking the sha
<andyrock> or maybe not
<Trevinho> let me see if I can get some more cherry-picks + an upstream relase too
<Trevinho> it would be easier
<kenvandine> andyrock, I backported your libgtop2 patch for filtering out the snap mounts to our gnome-3-26 backports PPA
<kenvandine> and rebuilt the gnome-system-monitor snap with it
<kenvandine> but they are still showing up, and i've figured out why
<andyrock> kenvandine: the old snaps will still show up
<kenvandine> looking at /proc/mounts on my system i see this:
<kenvandine>  /dev/loop30 /snap/spotify/13 squashfs ro,nodev,relatime 0 0
<kenvandine> however, from inside the snap /proc/mounts look different
<kenvandine>  /dev/loop30 /var/lib/snapd/hostfs/snap/spotify/13 squashfs ro,nodev,relatime 0 0
<andyrock> ah
<kenvandine> so the mount point is different
 * kenvandine has no idea why that is different from inside the snap
<kenvandine> i also have others that show up inside the snap that are junk
<andyrock> I don't know, but you could filter them using the '/var/lib/snapd/hostfs/snap'
<kenvandine>  /dev/loop55 /var/lib/urandom squashfs ro,nodev,relatime 0 0
<kenvandine> no, it's also files in /etc, etc
<andyrock> mmm so that means that a major rework for libgtop is needed
<andyrock> first we should understand why snap is doing that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rv7vy8zV7k/
<kenvandine> andyrock, ^^
<andyrock> kenvandine:  can you ask on #snappy ?
<kenvandine> sure
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, could you update vala in gnome-3-26 backports PPA too?
<ricotz> for reference see https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ricotz> kenvandine, https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Vala
<kenvandine> ricotz, i'll take a look
<kenvandine> should be no problem
<ricotz> thanks, it is highly recommended
<andyrock> kenvandine:  how can I get your snap?
<andyrock> otherwise can you check if /proc/filesystems is visible?
<andyrock> libgtop is using this to filter out fs
<kenvandine> andyrock, it's in the store
<andyrock> Kk I'm taking coffee right now
<andyrock> Brb
<kenvandine> andyrock, thx!
<andyrock> kenvandine: mmm all this fs are mounted as squashfs
<andyrock> it's not going to be easy to filter them out
<kenvandine> andyrock, yes...
<kenvandine> pita... i know
<kenvandine> but what i was saying in the other channel, i don't know if displaying squashfs in gnome-system-monitor is even useful
<kenvandine> the point there is to see what your resources used are
<kenvandine> so how much space you have left
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> squashfs isn't useful there
<andyrock> mmm upstream disagrees with you
<andyrock> I already had the same chat with them
<kenvandine> :/
<andyrock> one thing that we could do is to use the x-gdu.hide option
<andyrock> let me check if this feasible
<kenvandine> cool
<andyrock> kenvandine: mmm nope
<andyrock> the file /run/mount/utab is not visible inside the snap
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> maybe we can get that fixed :)
<kenvandine> andyrock, ask in #snappy
<seb128> k, it's meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 17 13:30:19 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), heber, kenvandine (out), laney (out), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> k, let's get started, should be an efficient one with some people out
<seb128> #topic andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: an
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> - Updated fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/372 (merged upstream)
<andyrock> - Proposed fix for LP: #1781996 (merged upstream)
<andyrock> - Update fixes for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/373 (on review)
<andyrock> - Working on g-s-d, mutter and gnome-shell to extend the above fix for g-s-d too (wip)
<andyrock> - Proposed fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/109 (on review)
<andyrock> - Update MR for using g-o-a in gnome-software (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/50)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1781996 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_date_time_to_instant:g_date_time_to_unix:gs_plugin_refine_app:gs_plugin_loader_call_vfunc:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine_filter" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781996
<andyrock> - Update MR to get ubuntu-sso provider in gnome-online-accounts (this is blocking the above MR)
<andyrock> - Proposed a MR to backport fix for LP: #1764723 in Bionic
<andyrock> - Proposed fix to remove deprecated functions call in gnome-software snap plugin
<andyrock> - Helping ken_vandine with the gnome-system-monitor snap (hiding all the noise)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 372 in gnome-shell "Keeping Alt+Space pressed shows the window menu and then minimizes the window" (comments: 4) [Closed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764723
<andyrock> Review:
<andyrock>  - https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-initial-setup/merge_requests/7
<andyrock>  - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/349670 (WIP)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 373 in gnome-shell "Some keybindings should discard auto-repeat events" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<andyrock> EOW
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 109 in gnome-shell "Extended characters in OSK don't get entered" (comments: 16) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 50 in gnome-software "auth: Use gnome-online-accounts to handle the authentication" (comments: 10) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> Ubuntu issue (Merge request) 7 in gnome-initial-setup "Display the ubuntu welcome wizard in Unity" (comments: 2) [Merged]
<seb128> thanks andyrock
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> (topic was too long and cut it seems)
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: dg
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * reported and working on small reproducer for bug #1782152
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1721988
<ubot5> bug 1782152 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM block SIGUSR1 used in PAM scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782152
<ubot5> bug 1721988 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 full disk encryption + Nvidia drivers not booting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721988
<dgadomski> eof
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wmbtk7l3/
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> andyrock, no, I meant the /topic is too long and truncated, so the "current topic" is wrong
<seb128> the bot memorized the one from the meeting start though it seems and didn't let me fix it
<seb128> oh well, summary with 2 lettres nicknames :p
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: di
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> * BOFs days (theme, icons, settings discussion) at GUADEC and travel back
<didrocks> * Work on preparing communitheme renaming + move to debs: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/pull/628
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 628 in gtk-communitheme "Merge all repositories into a single one" (comments: 6) [Open]
<didrocks>   - merge all 5 repos: gtk, gnome-shell, icons, sounds and snap helpers into a single one, with subdirectories for each. Reorganize the whole repo
<didrocks>   - work on the build system itself, to be parameterized to only the project name for each folder and settings set. Basically, renaming will be "change the project name" and be done!
<didrocks>   - ensure the snap is backward compatible with the older name (sed to be back to "communitheme" + symlinks for Suru and other names)
<didrocks>   - recheck licenses and organize them.
<didrocks>   - ensure that there is an easy way for people doing ninja install (like communitheme members) to have a dedicated session for them. This won't be shipped in the debian packaging.
<didrocks>   - other discussions over new names/theme icons and decisions about the ubuntu logo over the hub.
<didrocks> * SRU apport (currently in unapproved) for Bionic with the new layout and functionality. Emailed translation team.
<didrocks> .
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> did you get any feedback from the SRU team about why apport is not being reviewed?
<didrocks> I got one this night
<didrocks> it seems bdmurray found an issue in the "server only install"
<didrocks> which isn't the default
<didrocks> and isn't a new issue
<didrocks> I answered on this, bdmurray will give another look
<seb128> k, let's discuss it out of the meeting if needed
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: du
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Intel asked if I had tried their latest driver. Turns out they were paying attention to the Ubuntu wiki and fixed the proprietary prerequisite problem (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo#Future_Approach_.232:_Media_SDK_.28.22MSDK.22.29). So we should eventually: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781315
<seb128> * Gnome Shell:
<seb128>   - Performance: Steady progress on a general timing fix to avoid dropped frames and double gnome-shell's frame rate for many people (https://gitlab.gnome.org/vanvugt/mutter/commits/super-smooth)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781315 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Needs packaging: Intel media-driver" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128>     . Although it really needs to be combined with https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/73 but that's going to take even longer to get approved.
<seb128>   - Performance: Revised several times: More accurate & detailed CLUTTER_SHOW_FPS (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/154)
<seb128>   - Added/fixed support for local non-root installations, now with multiple potential solutions (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/399)
<seb128> * PulseAudio 12.0:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 73 in mutter "WIP: renderer-native: CRTCs now hold front buffer refs. [performance]" (comments: 44) [Opened]
<seb128>   - Released to cosmic! (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:12.0-1ubuntu1)
<seb128> * BlueZ:
<seb128>   - Released SRU for bionic! (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/5.48-0ubuntu3.1)
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<seb128>   - A subtle but pleasing trend at the high end
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 154 in mutter "clutter: More accurate & detailed CLUTTER_SHOW_FPS [performance]" (comments: 8) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 399 in gnome-shell "`ninja install` fails as non-root trying to write to an incorrect directory" (comments: 6) [Opened]
<seb128>   
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: ja
<seb128> guadec:
<seb128> * I attended GUADEC last week, flying back home on the Thursday and Friday
<seb128> * While there, I put together a patch for GEdit to use the
<seb128> GtkFileChooserNative API:
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gedit/merge_requests/2
<seb128> * Ken rebuilt the GEdit snap and uploaded it to the beta channel,
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 2 in gedit "gedit: port GeditFileChooserDialogGtk to GtkFileChooserNative" (comments: 2) [Opened]
<seb128> confirming that this let it open and save files via portals
<seb128> * I also talked with the upstream xdg-desktop-portal developers about
<seb128> improving snap support.  We agreed on a way forward, by implementing a
<seb128> new "snap" sub-command to return information about a particular
<seb128> running snap application and have xdg-desktop-portal call that.
<seb128> snapd/pulseaudio:
<seb128> * Jamie posted to the Snapcraft forums about microphone access via
<seb128> Pulse Audio: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/pulseaudio-recording/6361
<seb128> * With upstream Pulse, there is no distinction between playback and recording.
<seb128> * We had a patch to restrict recording on Ubuntu Phone, so I am
<seb128> looking at porting it forward and having it check with snapd to see if
<seb128> an app has plugged a new audio-record interface
<seb128> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: he
<seb128> hum, he's not there
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: ke
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, there or out?
<seb128> I know you are travelling but you were active and didn't send your summary :p
<seb128> (though it's probably around the lines of "GUADEC & Montreal")
<seb128> I guess he's not
<seb128> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: la
<seb128> • was at GUADEC some more, worked on the (internal) trip report for that, public one is going to be posted by w_illcooke soon
<seb128> • fixed a couple of glib bugs and reviewed some easy MRs, proposed one of our distro patches as MR (was a patch on bugzilla that got ignored)
<seb128> • got some reviews on systemd things, addressed the comments raised there
<seb128> • uploaded a partial revert of vte2.91 to bionic, it caused an API change and b_dmurray complained about that (this change remains in cosmic)
<seb128> • getting ready to finally push T_revinho's git commits, just testing the source packages build ...
<seb128> ⛅
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: oS
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated license in the snap store and filed bug #1781013 and bug #1781014 against lp:snapstore
<ubot5> bug 1781013 in Snap Store "Support new SPDX licenses" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781013
<ubot5> bug 1781014 in Snap Store "Unhelpful "Error: Invalid syntax" message for custom SPDX expression" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781014
<oSoMoN>   ∘ reported to Robert that custom SPDX expressions are displayed in gnome-software as a flattened list, which doesn't really convey the meaning of the expression if it's anything else than a list of AND, this is an upstream issue, filed https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/issues/421
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 421 in gnome-software "Custom SPDX expression represented as a flattened list of licenses" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<oSoMoN>   ∘ conversations with Robin (web team) and mpt to identify a reliable way for snapcraft.io to determine whether the user's machine can handle the snap:// protocol
<oSoMoN>   ∘ tested stable update (67.0.3396.99) and handed over to Chris for publication to {bionic,artful,xenial}-security
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 68.0.3440.59
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 69.0.3486.0
<oSoMoN>   ∘ OSK: looked into a couple of issues on the gnome-shell side: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/135 and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/409
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 135 in gnome-shell "OSK: [Xorg] Unable to type capital letters" (comments: 9) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 409 in gnome-shell "OSK lacks a Tab key" (comments: 3) [2. Needs Design, Opened]
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ experimented with an updated patch for bug #1766192, and requested comments on libreoffice mailing list, got good feedback and a better approach, so I removed the patch from the snap for now
<ubot5> bug 1766192 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] cannot save file under $HOME" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766192
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and fixed bug #1781995
<ubot5> bug 1781995 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] screen inhibiting doesn't work when watching fullscreen presentation" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781995
<oSoMoN>   ∘ looked into https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/issues/350 and pushed a tentative fix
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue 350 in gtk-communitheme "libreoffice not opening properly on communitheme.snap" (comments: 12) [Snap, Open]
<oSoMoN> • snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated play0ad snap to run only a zenity dialog suggesting to uninstall and install 0ad instead, and documented the process at https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/zenity-dialogs-in-a-snap/6359
<oSoMoN> 🍉
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: se
<seb128> • one swap day after GUADEC
<seb128> • some HR related work following the reviews cycle
<seb128> • updated the apport translation template in bionic in preparation for new strings to be added in a SRU
<seb128> • helped unblocking the pulseaudio/cosmic migration
<seb128> • verified the french langpacks SRU candidate for xenial
<seb128> • backported/SRUed an udisks fix for iso mounting - https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779238 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Mouting a disk or iso image asks for sudo password" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> • sponsored a SRU fix from andyroc_k https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/software-properties/fix-1768797/+merge/348460?
<seb128> • uploaded first login wizard enabling for Unity
<seb128> • some bionic SRUs verifications
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: tk
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> hi
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released version 1.20.4.Got packaged for Debian, so it should have synced into Cosmic.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Tests for investigating printing behavior on auto-discovered driverless printers, especially what happens with a remote CUPS queue, when pdftopdf is running both on the client and on the server and options could get executed twice. Posted on CUPS developer mailing list about this.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: tr
<seb128> 👯 GUADEC: continued discussions, BoFs:
<seb128>   🏹 Started hacking on supporting multi-screen (for multi-DPI on X11)
<seb128> on mutter
<seb128>   🏹 Proposed various suggestions for multi-monitor and multi-workspace
<seb128> in g-s
<seb128>   🏹 Discussed on tech bits for X11 fractional scaling
<seb128>   🏹 Discussed with gnome-shell designers for various shell things including
<seb128>     windows filtering and better keyboard usage, started the
<seb128> implementation for
<seb128>     blurring the desktop (will be used by both activities and lockscreen)
<seb128>     🔗 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/288
<seb128>     🔗 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/408
<seb128> 📂 Nautilus:
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 288 in gnome-shell "Readability of the search results depends on the wallpaper" (comments: 9) [1. Bug, 2. Needs Design, 8. Accessibility, To Do, Closed]
<seb128>   🏹 Debugging for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/522
<seb128>   🏹 Rebased, and added other shell-search fixes to recursive-query-flags PR
<seb128>     🔗 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/249
<seb128>   🏹 Prepared ubuntu branch with updated patches, crash fix and
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 408 in gnome-shell "Address legibility issues with Top Bar transparency" (comments: 3) [Opened]
<seb128> backports of the
<seb128>     patches upstreamed.
<seb128>     🔗
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/349670
<seb128> 🐚 Shell world
<seb128>   🏹 Updated JS warning fix MP, as per Florian reviews (had some IRL too)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue 522 in nautilus "Filesystem info is earlier than we get actually know the information" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128>   🏹 Updated workspace fixes MPR
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 249 in nautilus "Recursive query flags" (comments: 26) [3. Review Ready, Opened]
<seb128> #topic rlsbugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: rl
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html has no desktop entry
<seb128> neither has http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html the unassigned ones seem to be handler/just need launchpad triaging, I'm going to do that
<seb128> and http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html is on shape
<seb128> good work team :)
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :) | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-07-17 | Current topic: ao
<seb128> any other topic?
<didrocks> nothing from me
<seb128> k, seems not, let's wrap then
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | <sarnold> I think the -t is mostly considered a feature :)
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 17 13:52:21 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-07-17-13.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Wimpress> oSoMoN: Have you started working on making the chromium-ffmpeg-codoces snap?
<willcooke> Trevinho, can you point me at the source for your ircbot?
<Trevinho> willcooke: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-bots/gitlab-support
<Trevinho> should be updated to be fair..as other changes are only local and I didn't push them
<Trevinho> and for github https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-bots/github-support
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, not yet, on my to-do list
<Laney> didrocks: this followTags thing means all the upstream tags end up getting pushed since they're reachable, is that OK to you?
<didrocks> Laney: I think it is, I've done it on purpose so that we can still grab the upstream tags from the upstream/latest branch for instance
<didrocks> (which could be an interesting info IMHO, wdyt?)
<Laney> it's a lot of stuff
<Laney> not sure if it matters, maybe not
<Trevinho> Laney: my magic command does what we need otherwise
<Laney> no it ends up pushing all the tags if you have followtags on
<Laney> even if not the next person would do them all anyway
<Trevinho>  `git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' | xargs --no-run-if-empty  git push origin`
<Laney> yes
<Trevinho> Ah that yes... On push though
<Trevinho> not on push tags
<Laney> ah well
<Laney> tags away
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Heya! Did you get a chance to look at LibreOffice yet? :)
<oSoMoN> tsimonq2, nope, not yet
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: OK, no problem :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-18
<duflu> Hi seb128
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, et toi?
<didrocks> ça va, pas mal de bruit avec les travaux de la toiture, mais bon, plus que 3 mois :p
<duflu> Hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> hey duflu, didrocks, oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> duflu, sorry for not replying earlier, I was up quite early but only dealt with email and didn't start on IRC, just started it to have the backlog
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> didrocks, ouais, levé un peu avant 6h30 mais sinon ça va :)
<duflu> seb128, no problem. It was obvious to me it was too early in the day
<didrocks> seb128: argh ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> obvious to everyone but 1 that 6:30am is not a time to get up :p
<seb128> I stop complaining though, not next to oSoMoN who probably doesn't have proper nights at all atm
<didrocks> and he's the one deciding!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> yeah :)
<didrocks> big merge done: https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme! :)
<didrocks> now, preparing the secret renaming :p
<oSoMoN> yeah, many wakeups throughout the night, but hey, that's how things go with babies
<Laney> ello
<seb128> hey Laney, happy mid-week-day!
<seb128> how are you?
<duflu> seb128, often called hump day, because it's the middle and the week is a hill. Not for other reasons
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> haha
 * duflu wonders if that's just an Australian term
<Laney> new one to me
<duflu> Nope. It's American
<Laney> hey seb128 & duflu
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> & didrocks!
<Laney> well done on the merge
 * tsimonq2 waves
<tsimonq2> Was anything ever done with popcon?
<tsimonq2> https://popcon.ubuntu.com/ <-- I see this is now enabled.
<tsimonq2> Er, runnign
<Laney> seb128: I'm good, nothing special going on, you?
<seb128> tsimonq2, "done"?
<seb128> that website has existed for years, probably like 10 years ?
<seb128> seems #is fixed it to update again if that's what you mean
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> seb128: I thought I remembered hearing that we were doing to make that opt-out as well as part of the metrics?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good, I played tennis yesterday evening, was great fun. The weather was perfect and the match was exhausting but followed by a beer well deserved :)
<seb128> tsimonq2, we were discussing on whether popcon would provide useful info and decided that not so we didn't include it in the metrics etc
<seb128> so no, it's not enabled by default not being used in any new way
<seb128> nor*
<Laney> seb128: caña?
<seb128> sí!
<rbalint> Laney, could we discuss LP: #1775226 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1775226 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome Software offers installation of updates on shutdown independently from update-manager and unattended-upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775226
<seb128> rbalint, that's a bug/not expected
<seb128> I saw that a few times during the bionic dev cycle but not since
<didrocks> thanks Laney! I'm doing all the rest of paperwork, like adaptin Travis, gtk-common-themes and some cleanup still…
<rbalint> seb128, it is causing many reports on errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> what component is hitting what error?
<seb128> can you give an example?
<tsimonq2> seb128: ACK, thanks.
<seb128> tsimonq2, yw!
<Laney> rbalint: I'm not the right person to discuss this with you anyway, it's not me working on this stuff
<Laney> seb's right though, it's disabled in gnome-software
<Laney> (I happen to think that we should do upgrades in there and work to get rid of update-manager, but it's not my area so that is not particularly my call)
<rbalint> seb128, unattended-upgrades skips upgrading packages where changed config files would trigger questions to the user, while gnome-sw tries upgrading in the background and may end up being stuck
<rbalint> this happens when installing packages during shutdown
<rbalint> Laney, seb128 ok, let me check again if this is disabled, i faced the problem earlier
<seb128> rbalint, I don't understand the "where changed config files would trigger questions to the user" part ... you mean unattended-upgrades skips packages with conffile changes? how does that has to do with the gnome-software issue, seems orthogonal to me?
<rbalint> u-u does not end up in a half-upgraded system, while gnome-sw does when operating during shutdown
<seb128> are you trying to argue that we should let u-u do the job?
<rbalint> so it may make sense to disable the which may break something
<rbalint> seb128, yes
<Laney> It is disabled
<seb128> you don't need that part of the discussion
<seb128> that's the intend
<seb128> we are not doing packagekig/g-s offline updates in Ubuntu
<seb128> you getting that UI is neither standard nor wanted, it's a bug
<seb128> let's just focus on why you get it
<seb128> no need to convince anyone that it's a bug or wrong :)
<seb128> Laney, do you know how it's enabled/disabled?
<seb128> or where
<seb128> Robert would probably be our default goto person, but he's off until the end of the month
<seb128> (and also wouldn't be online at this time anyway)
<Laney> a patch I think
<rbalint> seb128, ok regarding reproduction i just installed bionic in a vm and i saw the screen attached to the bug after one day
<rbalint> seb128, Laney: thanks i'll follow up in the bug
<seb128> rbalint, I saw that dialog a few time in the bionic cycle so I believe there is a bug that might make it displayed, nobody else in the team reported seeing it though and we didn't get user reports about it so I don't know how common it is
<seb128> rbalint, what sort of numbers are we talking about for those e.u.c reports you mentioned, and are you sure they are a direct consequence of that problem?
<seb128> rbalint, I'm asking that to have an idea of what priority we should put on the issue
<Trevinho> Morning! 👀
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> Hi duflu
<Trevinho> seb128: all good, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> rbalint, what does "systemctl status packagekit-offline-update.service" says?
<rbalint> seb128, inactive (dead)
<rbalint> seb128, regarding the priority we have a lot of reports where u-u loses the lock to an other apt frontend and that could be gnome-sw https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=unattended-upgrades&period=week
<rbalint> seb128, i'm about to fix that in bionic with
<rbalint> the next upload SRU at least partially
<Trevinho> Laney: morninggs...
<Trevinho> And didrocks too :)
<Trevinho> I wanted ask you guys how we handle the case when we do upstream imports on gbp before than debian....
<Trevinho> like: a pkg version is imported in ubuntu, but not yet debian... So that will generate an upstream/x.y.z tag, but if and when debian decides to create that too, then our tag will be overwritten no?
<Trevinho> so maybe that situation should use different tag naming schema or what?
<seb128> rbalint, do you have a file "/var/lib/PackageKit/prepared-update"?
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> In case we're not in sync with debian and we need to import is easy, it's just about merging it, but if we're the 1st ones?
<Trevinho> Now, I know the best case would be fixing salsa...
<Laney> if you do that, you can push the tag back to salsa
<Trevinho> but... let's assume the generic case, or imagine either another debian-based distro, what should do?
<Laney> otherwise keep our one
<Laney> even if you merge, you'll get the commit from salsa with the right parents
<Trevinho> won't that create conflicts?
<Trevinho> I mean, having in two remotes the same tag with different sha?
<seb128> Trevinho, btw I don't know how to "fix" the gnome-control-center git, I had to do an udate/upload out of the vcs during GUADEC so content differs :/
<seb128> I guess I'm just going to do another commit with the diff
<Trevinho> seb128: I can fix it if you want
<seb128> and forget about tagging since there is not going to be a vcs state that corresponds to the update
<seb128> Trevinho, if you want that would be nice
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> seb128: had to?
<seb128> I tried to update the vcs but gbp import-orig would fail because the pristine-tar branch was not having the current version or something
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> I mean we probably could have fixed whatever the problem was
<seb128> right, but everybody was travelling
<seb128> and I needed to get that SRU out
<seb128> .1 schedule etc
<Trevinho> seb128: you can update the pristine-tar in that case
<Trevinho> push to ubuntu and then PR to debian
<Trevinho> then/together with
<seb128> but Debian did the update first
<seb128> and didn't have the pristine-tar updated
<seb128> I just don't understand git enough to deal with all those cases
<seb128> I tried to follow the documentation but just hit fails on fails
<Trevinho> ok, I see... more than git itself debian-git way is just another sub-world :)
<seb128> anyway, that's not important, I'm eventually going to learn to deal with the complexity of the system
<seb128> but as said, people were travelling and I needed that SRU out
<seb128> so sorry, took the easy way
<Trevinho> mh, also gnome-software has some new patches I think mhmhm
<Trevinho> Laney: let me fix those, then please push the "replace-everything" thing :)
<Trevinho> to bzr
<Trevinho> seb128: you didn't push that to bzr either, right?
<seb128> no, I tried to do it the right way
<seb128> using the new system
<seb128> I'm just not smart enough to deal with it :p
<Trevinho> shut up :)
<Laney> :/
<Trevinho> you're way smarter
<seb128> sorry, I should stop trolling
<seb128> it just requires learning, I'm not used to it and don't understand the details of the workflow
<seb128> so I couldn't hack my way about easily
<Trevinho> just with time one tends to be lazy in learning new things. But once you get them you'll say "oh... but this is cool, I see why people love it" :-D
<Trevinho> Laney: also you've merged all the https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+git, right?
<Laney> yes
<Trevinho> so i can proceed with the removal
<Trevinho> coolio
<Laney> debian had the commits for gnome-control-center 3.28.2, the required step was to pull from there
<seb128> isn't "gbp pull" supposed to do that?
<Trevinho> yeah, as I did for nautilus I guess... if you import-orig ant the tag is already there. That's what is needed
<Trevinho> however the git doc doesn't mention it
<Trevinho> Laney, seb128: i've also prepared the bionic branch for https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus check if it's rigth and please import
<seb128> how do one "pull from Debian"?
<seb128> it's just over my head those details atm :/
<Trevinho> seb128: git merge upstream/fooo.bar no?
<seb128> I usually try to git pull and in this case tried to gbp pull
<seb128> Trevinho, so we are supposed to manually merge branches from debian first to make sure we are uptodate because doing an update on our side?
<seb128> not easy "update everything I need" wrapper maybe? ;)
<tsimonq2> ricotz: I noticed you subscribed ~ubuntu-sponsors to bug 1782122 but there's no debdiff attached... did you plan on attaching something, did you not have something, or is it already handled?
<ubot5> bug 1782122 in vala (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update vala in bionic to 0.40.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782122
<ricotz> tsimonq2, hi, I am currently waiting for it to be sponsored to debian and then synced to cosmic
<tsimonq2> ricotz: OK. Mind if I unsubscribe sponsors until it's ready?
<ricotz> attaching such a huge debdiff seems not reasonable, of course I can add add a link to an existing build
<ricotz> tsimonq2, I was hoping to receive some positive feedback first
<tsimonq2> OK
<seb128> Trevinho, so I tried again following your pastebin, on a fresh checkout of g-c-c if I do gbp import-dsc of gnome-control-center_3.28.2-0ubuntu1.dsc the status becomes "Your branch is ahead of 'origin/ubuntu/master' by 11908 commits."
<ricotz> maybe replace ubuntu-sponsers with ubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> ricotz: I'll do that.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> .
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't really understand what's going on :/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, libreoffice 6.0.6~rc1 builds fine on current cosmic-proposed
<ricotz> I am about to push a rebuild of 6.0.5~rc2 which could be picked up for cosmic?
<tsimonq2> ricotz: I poked oSoMoN a week or two ago but it would be good to get 6.1.0~rc1 in Cosmic so we can close the Qt 4 removal bug for it.
<tsimonq2> I don't know how it relates but I figured I should mention it :)
<ricotz> tsimonq2, I planned to take a look at 6.1.0~rc2 this week
<tsimonq2> OK, great :)
<ricotz> not sure about the state of the qt5 gui
<ricotz> otherwise this means to drop the kde support
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<ricotz> you want the qt4 dep to be gone, so I assume using qt5 is the way, but I am not sure its upstream support
<ricotz> oSoMoN, using 6.0.6~rc1 directly won't hurt though
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> ricotz: ftr Debian has libreoffice-kde5 ready to go in Experimental.
<ricotz> right
<tsimonq2> So I believe it might be close to ready if not ready
<oSoMoN> ricotz, a rebuild of 6.0.5 for cosmic would be welcome indeed
<ricotz> oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/9263251/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> oSoMoN, or wait for https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/9265457/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> should build fine too, but if icu 61 is on its way too then 6.0.6 is better
<oSoMoN> ack, thanks
<rbalint> seb128, thanks for the help with the gnome-software bug!
<seb128> rbalint, yw, thanks for finding the action to trigger it
<seb128> at least it's not every install doing it by default
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho nautilus branch approved
<seb128> andyrock, hey, thanks
<andyrock> the history was a bit corrupted yeasterday, the one of today was easier to review
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, I think the comment from Amr makes sense though
<seb128> we should undo those reverts
<seb128> but that's for Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I thought about that... We can te-revert ubuntu side
<seb128> +1
<Trevinho> Ok, I'll do
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> Unfortunately Carlos today has to do with rehl so no release for now
<Trevinho> Let's wait a bit more
<seb128> right
<seb128> we don't need to block on that
<Laney> are you asking for a release?
<Laney> if so[B[B[Bcould help by preparing it in a erge request maybe
<Laney> whtat's wrong with the wifi :(
<seb128> Laney, you mean https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/269 ? ;)
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 269 in nautilus "Prepare gnome-3-26 branch for 3.26.4 release" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<seb128> Trevinho is de man :)
<Laney> depends if that has a tag and NEWS and stuff
<seb128> yeah, I guess that could be added on top of the backports
<Laney> :3
<seb128> Laney, btw did you change the g-c-c vcs in launchpad eazrlier? I don't understand why that import-dsc workflow was giving me weird results earlier and now it tells me I'm 18 commits ahead which looks fine, I'm pretty sure I did the same step, I don't understand why the outcome is different :/
<Laney> Trevinho PMed me with some things to push
<seb128> k, maybe that was it
<seb128> anyway thanks to whoever "fixed" it
<Laney> he did the merge of the dscs yeah
<Laney> so it should reflect the archive now
<Laney> the ubuntu/master thing was a bit more complicated since there were some staged changes in that branch that missed the upload
<Trevinho> Yeah after tapas though
<Laney> so they had to be re-applied
<seb128> right, that's where he took it over from me :p
<seb128> at least I played with the import-dsc and that's a nice workflow
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy!
<Laney> it looked like - make branch from previous upload (identical to archive)
<Laney> - import dsc onto this branch
<Laney> - switch back to master and merge, resolve conflict in changelog
<seb128> I see
<seb128> good to know for next time
<Laney> nod
<Laney> would have been more or less the same in bzr
<seb128> yeah, probably
<Laney> bzr branch -r tag:<ubuntu version> ubuntu archive-upload; cd archive-upload;  bzr import-dsc ..; cd ../ubuntu; bzr merge ../archive-upload
<seb128> bzr doesn't have proper concept of cherry picking commits or sharing revisions though I think
<Laney> I think it would have known where they diverged
<Laney> but indeed not as rich
<seb128> I wouldn't have bothered with the vcs under bzr, I would just have applied the debdiff on top of the current vcs and resolved the changelog/commited
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, what was the staged change in g-c-c? doing a diff between cosmic and the vcs doesn't show any diff (unless I did something wrong)
<seb128> didrocks, also you reverted a change from robert in g-c-c 1d41da82 to d/p/70_sound... that seems an error?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, could be, let me look
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> was it something in a package or staged?
<didrocks> ah, in the import
<didrocks> do you know what was the committed that was reverted?
<didrocks> if not, no worry, I can have a look, it's just if you looked at it already…
<didrocks> you are talking about https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu/revision/831 N
<didrocks> ?
<seb128> didrocks, 924f7468
<didrocks> this commit is from Thu Jun 28
<didrocks> so, after 1d41da82 which is at the end of May?
<seb128> right, it was staged but never uploaded
 * didrocks doesn't follow the "revert"
<seb128> it git log 1d41da82 is "newer"
 * seb128 gets confused by git again
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Commité par : Marco Trevisan (Treviño) <marco@ubuntu.com>
<seb128> 02/07/2018 15:08:11 +0200
<seb128> according to gitg
<seb128> so screwup in Trevinho's import?
<didrocks> what? did Marco redid all branches, even the one we converted already?
<didrocks> :/
<Trevinho> didrocks: no we just merged in the history
<didrocks> if reimporting without looking via a script, and as told, that screw up new commits in bzr… :/
<didrocks> let me open d/p/70_sound
<Trevinho> there were merge commits but no diff in these
<didrocks> oki
<seb128> I don't understand, the g_clear_object calls are missing
<didrocks> so, there shouldn't be an issue
<didrocks> ah, it's missing?
<didrocks> that's what I was going to ask
<didrocks> Trevinho: you are the commiter for my commit
<seb128> unless I'm looking at the wrong file
<didrocks> so you didn't just remerge…
<Trevinho> what are you guys working on? wasn't the ubuntu/master I pushed in lp:~3v1n0 enough?
<Trevinho> this I mean https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center?h=ubuntu%2Fmaster
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm trying to figure out what's the deal for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779051 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Bionic) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:gtk_container_remove:update_output_settings:on_amplify_changed:g_closure_invoke:signal_emit_unlocked_R" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, git show 924f7468 was the change from Robert
<seb128> Trevinho, but seems it vanished/isn't in master
<didrocks> seb128: my theory is that it's been reimported and not just remerge
<didrocks> otherwise, my "merge" commit ID would have myself as author and committer
<didrocks> and author is still me, but committer is Trevinho
<Laney> there has been no force push
 * didrocks is puzzled
<didrocks> why am I the author of that commit? is that remerging on a branch which used the import script?
<didrocks> (and so erased latest from the bzr branch)
<Laney> it's gbp import-dsc
<Laney> git diff 1d34a8d555e5c2c92a47c920d312c00d349addb9..1d41da82292f5d4f329a2720a54194fbd9ae4607 -- debian/patches/70_allow_sound_above_100.patch
<Laney> that reconciled the branch to the state of the package and trashed the staged changed
<Laney> s/d$//
<seb128> that command is not to be used on a non released commit it seems?
<didrocks> correct, but that staged changes didn't exist at the end of may (date of the commit)
<seb128> that's basically the case we were talking about earlier?
<didrocks> so, someone else reimported it twice?
<Laney> can't understand what you're saying, sorry
<Laney> seb128: it is
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> the "reverted commit" is after my import from a date perspective
<Laney> it sets the date to the date from the changelog
<didrocks> interesting, I'm still puzzled why I'm the Author and not Committer for it if nothing was changed on that branch
<Laney> that's nice in this case
<Laney> it shows that Trevinho messed up something you did :-)
<didrocks> yeah, I still don't understand why there is no conflict when pulling though
<Laney> not sure why there would be
<Laney> it's just merge commits added on top
<Trevinho> it's weird that merging the branches there was no diff, no?
<Laney> if you diffed to the archive that won't show a dropped staged change
<Laney> you need to diff to a package built from bzr
<Laney> didrocks: if you use something which can show you the graph (git log --oneline --graph or giggle) it makes more sense
<Laney> the linear history is kind of broken with all this complex stuff :/
<Trevinho> Mh I see, just in theory I reimported all these commits added after, it worked for g-s nautilus and ohters
<Laney> looks like it happened out of order this time
<Trevinho> Laney: ah I noticed you didn't merge vte yet, right?
<Trevinho> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+git/vte2.91/+merge/348850
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> lemme see
<seb128> Trevinho,  I'm unsure to understand where it went wrong in with g-c-c and that commit from Robert but can you restore that change? thx!
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> thx
<Laney> indeed, done
<seb128> and while you guys are hot on git, extra questions
 * Trevinho in these moments wish had the ~ubuntu-desktop powers :-D 
<seb128> I did a gbp import-orig for a new GNOME tarball
<Trevinho> You guys vote... now! :-D
<seb128> now
<seb128> $ git status
<seb128> On branch ubuntu/master
<seb128> Your branch is ahead of 'origin/ubuntu/master' by 7 commits.
<Trevinho> -1's coming
<seb128> lol
<seb128> how do I see which ones those 7 are?
<Trevinho> git diff origin/ubuntu/master ?
<seb128> is that just the first 7 in git log?
<Trevinho> the list of commits?
<seb128> that's linear?
<Trevinho> I've a git missing command too
<Trevinho> which is...
<Trevinho> I gave you my gitrc
<seb128> right
<didrocks> everyone has a git missing command :)
<didrocks> $ git help missing
<didrocks> 'missing' est un alias de 'log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr)%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative'
<seb128> trying to just get those concept sticking
<Laney> not me
<seb128> haha
<Laney> :(
<didrocks> Laney: create the alias above ^
<Laney> what am I *missing* out on
<didrocks> :)
<Trevinho> is something like a diff history thing :-D
<Trevinho> never learned the full one
<didrocks> well, do you want to learn the full one above? ^
<Trevinho> I've some around, check this there might be some useful https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bFN3cfWRMn/
<Trevinho> like seb you loved bzr uncommit, there's one :)
<Trevinho> instead of rebasing manually
<tsimonq2> Holy aliases
<didrocks> uncommit alias :p
<seb128> :)
<Laney> 😳
<tsimonq2> Mine doesn't have nearly as many: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y6c7pFK5NV/
<seb128> Trevinho, that list of aliases by itself speaks for git being easy :p
 * Laney votes for not having a git show off how complex you can make it contest
<tsimonq2> bah
 * Laney has 0 aliases :<
<tsimonq2> Like I said, the other direction's where it's at
<tsimonq2> No aliases is <3
<Trevinho> seb128: can be even longer, but also I have problems with memorizing names, so something might not enter my head for ever
<Trevinho> like... to learn gbp pq I took like 2 months :-D
<Trevinho> it's just wrong naming!
<seb128> :)
<seb128> I've difficulties with "gbp"
<Trevinho> Laney: looooser, 0 aliasases... loooooser
<seb128> I keep typing "gpb"
<seb128> or "gdb" :p
<didrocks> seb128: welcome to the club!
<Trevinho> I do the same
<Trevinho> In fact....
<Trevinho> git pq :-D
<Trevinho> alias
<Trevinho> easier
<seb128> :)
<tsimonq2> pffft
<tsimonq2> :D
<Laney> not really correct though
<Laney> try to use it on a non gbp repository
<Laney> you're going to have a bad day
<Trevinho> well, indeed... but well I know what I type
<Trevinho> or no :-D
<tsimonq2> When it doubt, always git push --force && git push origin :master
<Trevinho> but just gbp pq is to much
<Laney> speaking of bad days, looks like gtk 3.23.0 is missing a header
<tsimonq2> >:P
<didrocks> Laney: catch it back: http://www.scienceshopping.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/f/i/filet-a-papillon.jpg
<seb128> k, so one workflow question and I'm good for today
<seb128> when updating to a new version
<seb128> I did a gbp import-orig
<didrocks> seb128: you have spend your credits for the day though :p
<seb128> lol
<seb128> now I dch/commit the changelog with tags directly?
<seb128> or do a changelog update UNRELEASED commit
<seb128> followed by a dch -R/debcommit -r ?
<didrocks> I think an UNRELEASED commit makes sense, it's when you add more stuff like adapating patches if needed
<didrocks> seb128: remember, releasing a package: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Release_a_package
<didrocks> (because of tagging, no debcommit -r :/)
<seb128> didrocks, that's what I'm reading, the "dch -r ""' changed the existing changelog entry from the previous archive upload though :p
<didrocks> yeah, hence a UNRELEASED commit after important
<didrocks> importing*
<seb128> so I had to revert
<didrocks> please add it to the wiki if missing (it can be missing)
<didrocks> I like unrelease commit for just importing
<seb128> will do (and yes it's missing)
<didrocks> then more commits for fixing patches
<didrocks> and then releasing in a separate commit
<seb128> well gbp import-orig commits the update without touching the changelog
<seb128> which I'm unsure is right, but I'm not going to discuss that today
<seb128> ideally that would automatically add a new entry matching the new version
<Trevinho> Laney: also gdm was missing, but I deleted the branch, let me repush it
<seb128> I might open a feature request again gbp to see what they think
<Laney> it has a "postimport" hook thing, you could add a dch call in there
<Trevinho> Laney: and also https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+git/gnome-terminal/+merge/348854
<Trevinho> ah no that should be there
<Trevinho> the UI is wrong though
<seb128> Laney, thx, I add that to my list of things to read about (might still open a bug to know if they think that could be a good default)
<Laney> ok
<Laney> did bzr do something fancy there?
<Laney> Trevinho: can you please tell me them all at once?
<Laney> it's a bit hard to work when I keep needing to switch back to this git stuff
<Trevinho> Laney: ok
<Trevinho> I'll list you them all
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> soon ™️
<seb128> I don't know, bzr was more rudimentary :p
<seb128> my way to do an update in bzr was "dch -v <new_version>; bzr commit; dch -r/debcommit -r"
<Laney> alright
<seb128> I never used an import command
<Laney> huh, weird, I never didn't use bzr import-upstream
<Laney> or merge-upstream or whatever it is
<seb128> I didn't feel the need, especially with our debian/ only vcs-es
<seb128> nothing to import really
<Laney> uses the watch file so saves some typing / thinking
<seb128> right
<Laney> like import-orig --uscan
 * didrocks looks again at a guide to convert bzr to git for ubuntu-settings
<didrocks> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bzr: ERROR: exceptions.TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'int' objects
<didrocks> in fastimport bzr plugin :/
<Laney> //////////o\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<happyaron> :D
<didrocks> and a fix + SRU + new shiny git ubuntu-settings branch with master and bionic!
 * didrocks deletes the bzr repo for this one
<Trevinho> didrocks: use https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+git/ubuntu-desktop-gbp-importer/tree/importer.sh (might need few tunings for non-gnome :))
<didrocks> Trevinho: I took 14 minutes includes the SRU for new upload + maintenance branch
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm sure using the importer would have taken more time ;)
<didrocks> (the 14 minutes includes the fix)
<Trevinho> naaaaaa... it does all without having you to do anything :-D
<Trevinho> well on gnome at least
<didrocks> yeah, and withotu issues, we just have some examples of it ^ :p
<Trevinho> yep flawlessy :D
<Trevinho> well, more to spot, but at least we got them all
<didrocks> well, it seems we didn't do any fix on the one seb128 mentioned?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the only thing bzr-fast import really works bad is when you've weird tags
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm doing it now
<didrocks> did you get why robert commit got reverted?
<didrocks> ah ok, and fixing the import script?
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can try to launch that again, let me see what happens
<Trevinho> didrocks: so if a repo has some uncommon tags (other than %, but like when using ~), this will fix it
<Trevinho> https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/+git/ubuntu-desktop-gbp-importer/tree/importer.sh#n160
<Trevinho> as unfortunately bzr:: remote doesn't work well with these
<Trevinho> didrocks: probably I forgot to push the old version of gnome-control-center before merging with ubuntu-desktop
<Trevinho> because I've just launched the script fresh
<Trevinho> and commit is there https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MRtDlUUo/image.png
<Trevinho> as the script was doing
<Trevinho> after_release_commits="$(git log "$bzr_last_release"..ubuntu-bzr/master --reverse --format=format:%H)"
<Trevinho> and reapplying them, if not, would have warned
<Trevinho> so, not sure what went wrong there...
<Trevinho> didrocks: you forgot to push tags in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/?h=bionic ?
<Trevinho> and master too, well tags in general :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, I thought about them and "I shouldn't forget pushing them"
<didrocks> then, a git push later
<didrocks> (fixed)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, one pro tip, "git config push.followTags true"
 * seb128 hides
<didrocks> thanks for spotting!
<didrocks> seb128: there is no procedure for a native package!
<didrocks> who wrote this wiki page? :p
<seb128> lol
<Laney> SICKENING
<didrocks> pushed tags
<didrocks> FINALLY
<didrocks> :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: you didn't apply your followtags thing :)
<Trevinho> I  normally use `git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' | xargs --no-run-if-empty git push <remote>` for gnome stuff, but could be smarter and added to gbp parsing the gbp conf
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't think we need to have an ubuntu/ tag for native packages
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I agree
<didrocks> Trevinho: note that gbp conf is different as well, we don't have dedicated ubuntu/boo branches
<didrocks> I think native packages which are ubuntu only don't need that complexity IMHO
<didrocks> master and other branches
<Trevinho> I would have just used git push --tags then Laney doesn't want to have unused refs around, so...
<didrocks> (so yeah, that was on purpose)
<Trevinho> indeed
<popey> Grr. I did my updates today, and suddenly ALT+Left/Right now switch VT and ALT+F(n) switch VT too.
<popey> Have seen this before. Seems to happen whenever I update the shell without restarting
<tsimonq2> I remember seeing a bug for this too
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1710637 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1508146 Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C after udevadm trigger is executed under wayland" [Undecided,New]
<popey> seems long standing
<Laney> what was updated?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ptFWbgMBb/
<popey> that lot
<Trevinho> seb128: if you've my remote on g-c-c just `git fetch marco`, git checkout ubuntu/master; git cherry-pick 620fee3b4b should get robert change back
<Trevinho> should I add that to bionic too?
<Laney> git pull https://git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center ubuntu/master <- easier than that lot
<Trevinho> right :-D
<Trevinho> lp:~3v1n0/ ..
<Laney> if you have the thing set up
<Laney> if not, it's "go edit some config file"
<Trevinho> but need to tell seb the harder way so he hates more git :-D
<Laney> correct
<Trevinho> but at least he learn the hard way
<didrocks> if he followed the *excellent* wiki page, he has the proper config for lp: ;)
<Laney> sure, but I just would avoid giving commands that might error if you missed some step on the wiki page
<Laney> when it's not essential
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry but I need to step out of the keyboard for a while, if nobody beats me to it I've a look later or tomorrow
<oSoMoN> time for some real-life hacking, have a good evening everyone
<Trevinho> Laney: so as for the list of git changes, other that git pull for g-c-c to reintroduce robert stuff, this the last one to merge
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/349818
<Trevinho> as for robert change, that should be pushed to bionic branchc too, no?
<Trevinho> i guess it's SRU suitable
<Trevinho> one more for nautilus upstream 3.26 release, we'll have to wait, as flatpak build isn't working for some reason whith those cherry-picks, so I need to fix the stack or wait them to do it
<Trevinho> so for now better to go with what we have
<Trevinho> seb128: if reverting these commits is something we want I'm curious weather is needd to use 3.26.3.1 now... However the good point of it is that once we'll have 3.4 we don't have to re-revert them again, so sooner is better than later not to forget
<Laney> pushed gnome-control-center and gdm3
<Laney> no opinion on bionic, the uploader could as well do that
<Laney> or make it a proper merge proposal so it looks like a sponsorship request
<Laney> bbl
<Trevinho> k thanks lovely Iain
<Trevinho> seb128: i've pushed the reverts of reverts in nautilus too....
<Trevinho> wanted to revert them 10 times, just for fun of revert of rever of revert :-D
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-19
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> I made a great discovery yesterday. But so far am being met with skepticism and criticism. Maybe more people should test it: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/168
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 168 in mutter "clutter: Remove input lag and cursor stutter [performance]" (comments: 4) [Opened]
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, duflu
<seb128> how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, not great. Awake since 5am for some reason. You?
<seb128> I'm good, up at 6:10 today but I don't feel too tired
<seb128> it's somewhat nice, I already clear my emails backlog, dropped the kid to childcare, had coffee and it's only 8:30
<duflu> seb128, yeah days like today I appreciate having time for pilates
<duflu> and not just rushing to my desk
<seb128> you do pilates in the morning?
<duflu> seb128, only when I have time. Not often mid week any more
 * seb128 is not a morning person, I've difficulties doing any sort of exercice in the first hour after I wake up
<duflu> Stretching doesn't raise the heartrate
<duflu> Unless you're in fear of over stretching
<seb128> I've not really flexible, even less in the morning :p
<seb128> like I would be able to touch my knee with my hand, maybe my ankle but not my foot
<duflu> seb128, yeah I was the same a few years ago. Still not great only doing it once or twice a week. But daily seemed to cause more problems than it solved
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> didrocks, can you add me to the team so that I can assign myself communitheme bugs? see https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme/issues/350#issuecomment-406173316
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue 350 in communitheme "libreoffice not opening properly on communitheme.snap" (comments: 18) [Snap, Closed]
<oSoMoN> unless this is a restricted team for active contributors to the theme only
<didrocks> oSoMoN: done!
<didrocks> et salut ;)
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<Trevinho> morning
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, Buongiorno
<oSoMoN> merci didrocks
<didrocks> de rien ;)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, Trevinho, seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<seb128> (and brb, changing location)
<Trevinho> seb128, didrocks Bonjour
<Trevinho> Et oSoMoN
<Trevinho> Hi duflu
<Laney> vatz up
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<duflu> i tink datz all vatz up
<seb128> hoi
<seb128> I guess Laney arrived while I was moving, hey Laney :)
<Laney> hey seb128 (didrocks & duflu)
<didrocks> hum, new meson doesn't like the symlinks on g-i-s.desktop: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379093344/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.ubuntu-settings_18.10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> confirming it's 0.47 introducing this regression
<doko> could somebody look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/379210467/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-i386.goffice_0.10.41-1_BUILDING.txt.gz ? blocks a few packages
<Trevinho> Laney: ciao amico!
<didrocks> https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/issues/3914
<gitlab-bot> mesonbuild issue 3914 in meson "Symlinks can't be copied by install_subdir() since 0.47.0" (comments: 0) [Open]
<doko> same on debian
<Trevinho> Laney: as for the upstream tags thing I was asking few days ago... I think csoriano might make a release for nautilus today... if he does, that would be a case where if I import the orig in ubuntu first (and then debian does), would cause some troubles, no? Well, in this case probably it's just better to ask you to merge my PR for the pristine-tar in debian and then going with ubuntu, but well... what would be better? :)
<didrocks> ahah, the code has a "# FIXME: what about symlinks?"
<didrocks> for meson
<didrocks> yeah, "thx" ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: just propose the upstream stuff to salsa
<Trevinho> that's fine, I only need to have you around :)
<Laney> one day you can get access there
<Trevinho> if it involves bureaucracy probably not :-D
<Laney> less than getting gnome commit rights
<Laney> doko: not sure what that has to do with this channel?
<Trevinho> Laney: for me that one was really easy... I said can I have push access? Done. :D
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> well then it's the same
<Trevinho> good new point releases for mutter and shell ready...
 * Trevinho prepares branches
<Laney> these people skipping the process
<Laney> RULES
<Laney> I LOVE RULES
<Trevinho> Cages you love cages!
<Trevinho> I put rules, I don't respect them though... Classic italian way :-D
<Laney> (ERROR: ERROR:../../../../../testsuite/gtk/defaultvalue.c:45:check_property: Property GtkFontChooserWidget.tweak-action: NULL != ((GSimpleAction*) 0x5619ca8c6800)
<Laney> now what is this trying to tell me
 * Laney finds the commit that fixes that
<Trevinho> Laney: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/mutter/merge_requests/3 and https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-shell/merge_requests/2
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 3 in mutter "New upstream release 3.28.3" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 2 in gnome-shell "New upstream release 3.28.3" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<Laney> yeah, it emails me
<Laney> are you going to do the debian/master bits too?
<Trevinho> since I was there... altough... I'm seeing something weird in the diffs :o
<Trevinho> Laney: as updating pristine-tar only would involve passing an upstream/x.y.z tag or i could use the actual x.y.z tag from upstream only?
<Trevinho> I mean gitlab shows also debian/* files which I didn't touch as changes, while local git diff salsa/debian/master doesnt
 * Trevinho updates ubuntu too (time to create a branch for mutter ubuntu/bionic I guess, as I wanted that anyway)
<Laney> what changes are needed there over cosmic?
<Trevinho> Laney: nothing, but to track at least the changelog and stuff... And not to have to deal with debdiffs :-P
<Trevinho> and we eventually we'll need one anyway, so...
<Trevinho> technically we've already forked (as if just for changelog)
<Trevinho> in any case, in this scenario without having g-s on salsa to have the upstream/foo tag udpating also ubuntu g-s would be problematic I guess, as if debian wouldn't want to update (for example) we'd ended up in redefining a new upstream/version tag which then debian will overwrite... If cases like this would happen (hypotetically now), wouldn't be just better to use a different upstream tagging option? (like upstream-ubuntu/version)
<Laney> I'd rather we stop coming up with problems that don't exist yet
<seb128> what's the issue? us updating before Debian?
<seb128> there is no reason the pristine-tar/gnome content should be different even if we do update on our side and they do it later on their right? like merging should just work, and the tags are different since the versions are different?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, that case...
<Trevinho> the upstream tags will be different
<Laney> I can't be bothered to fight over these details every day
<Laney> so I just go with whatever you propose
<Trevinho> so when you import the origin, as per our gbp.conf we get upstream/x.y.z tag, while debian might have the same later
<seb128> ah
<seb128> what do you propose to do for those cases?
<Trevinho> 😂 win for stressing :-D
<Trevinho> Well, I though that in such cases we could change the debian/gbp.conf to use something like upstream-ubuntu/x.y.z tagging then, when we merge back get it back to upstream/foo
<Trevinho> not that is a solution I like, but it's the only one that comes up to my mind not to have to have clashing tags
<Trevinho> anyway Laney in this case just merge and I'm happy :-P
<Trevinho> but there will be cases, I know, when we can't proceed this way
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1718931 has been fixed in g-s 3.28.3 if you want to list it in the changelog
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1718931 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "No VPN autoconnect" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, also others thanks... but I've not prepared the g-s for ubuntu yet as I'm not sure if I can reuse the tag I just done for upstream until it gets merged to debian
<Trevinho> (to merge with that)
<seb128> k, well that discussion is a bit over me and I feel like it's a sensitive topic for Laney and I don't want to piss off anyone so I'm going to step out and let you guys deal with it
<seb128> just "we can't update because Debian didn't update yet" isn't an answer, how we get the update I don't care about
<seb128> either by doing ourself in Debian, doing it first and dealing with tags issues or whatever you guys prefer
<Trevinho> I've not actually any strong opinion in how
<Trevinho> I only want to know how...
<seb128> just pick one and go with it then
<seb128> seems nobody is going to tell you that
<seb128> both Laney and I bailed out from replying to that question
<Trevinho> eh, but I don't want to go back later, so I ask
<seb128> so do what you think makes sense
<Laney> what is the actual problem that happens rather than a theoretical concern?
<seb128> and if someone disagrees with what you did we can discuss
<seb128> Laney, from what I understood Trevinho thinks we are going to have the upstream/3.28.3 tag on a different commit than Debian
<seb128> unsure if that's a problem?
<Laney> I understand that
<Laney> I don't understand what the real problem that happens as a result is
<Trevinho> Well, now might not be the case, as I've prepared the branches
<Laney> seems like guessing / assumption to me
<seb128> I don't understand git enough
<seb128> can the same tag be defined twice?
<seb128> or can we diverge?
<Laney> no, but does it even matter?
<seb128> or what tags mean
<Laney> you merge the commit into the packaging branch
<Laney> then it has multiple parents
<Trevinho> but.... imagine we want to switch to any package first than debian... as for some reaason they want to stick to older version
<Laney> even if one of them isn't named as a tagged revision
<Laney> so does it really actually matter if you don't have the tags at all?
<Laney> I think this is guesswork and nobody has actually tried it to see what the problem is
<seb128> k, as I said I don't understand git enough to understand what consequences a mismatch is the tagging has
<Trevinho> I can merge with actual upstream branch and that's fine...
<Laney> I'm happy to talk about *real* problems
<seb128> but yeah, I'm fine ignoring the issue until it creates a problem in practice, then we can fix if needed
<Laney> that have *actually* happened
<Laney> but discussing abstract things, not so much
<Trevinho> but the fact is that if you don't have the upstream-tag set, gbp complains no?
<seb128> Trevinho, import-orig would tag upstream no?
<Trevinho> Laney: I need you more philosopher :)
<Trevinho> seb128: eh, yes... but we can't do that or that tag will be on debian too later.. .so
<seb128> Laney, fine, but if we *know* that we are doing something stupid that is going to blow up we might as well discuss how to fix it before it bites us ... which from the backlog I now understand it doesn"t seem to be the case there and we don't know if it would create any problem
<Trevinho> this is the case where instead of using import-orig, you actually git merge with origin / branch
<seb128> so yeah, let's stop arguing and just do the work then
<Laney> seb128: yes, so if you think there's a problem
<Laney> then demonstrate that it exists
<seb128> agreed
<Trevinho> Laney: I think we already had a clashing tag issue...
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ let's get the tag first and see what it leads to when debian does the update
<seb128> Trevinho, what was the impact?
<seb128> if that's "none visible" let's not care?
<Laney> you still have a reference to the commit, even if you don't have the tag by name
<Laney> so the problem would only be if gbp is trying to use it by name and it ends up being different and that breaks
<Trevinho> yeah, that's fine... but we'll have 2 new upstream release tag.. and at that point we've to --delete our tag, and keep debian?
<seb128> or we don't care
<seb128> that tag exists twice
<seb128> and?
<Trevinho> in our repo will be different than salsa
<seb128> and?
<Trevinho> or we just at that point --force push the new tag
<Trevinho> to point to debian
<Laney> if that happens we'll have a diverged upstream branch anyway
<Trevinho> that's ok, nothing really hurting to me, but since I thought we didn't want to play with force or anything, I thought it was just saner to use our upstream tagging if we do upstream code before or different from debian, and then go back when we merge again
<Laney> what I really want to avoid is making this thing really complicated
<Laney> so I'm pushing back against adding more weird steps
<Laney> now if something breaks, fine, we can't avoid it
<Laney> but if it's no problem in reality then I would rather not make it harder
<Trevinho> I see the point, I just expect that simplifying this could make things harder to fix
<Trevinho> but I like to think in advance
<Laney> that's fine
<Trevinho> (only in computer stuff, not really in life :D)
<Laney> but you can go experiment if you want to and find out what actually happens
<Laney> go gbp import something in two repositories and play with merging between them
<Trevinho> Laney: if would be possible to only push the upstream/{latest,foo} branches in salsa in case, is just enough though
<Trevinho> as they will anyway need those
<Laney> it is fine
<Laney> it's always fine to push upstream and pristine-tar
<Trevinho> and then they just merge when needed instead of using import-orig
<Laney> those are objective things
<Trevinho> ok, so let's define this rule... Propose any changes to `upstream/xxxx` branches and to `pristine-tar` always mandatory to be proposed to salsa too
<Trevinho> not sure it simplifies (for who has no salsa write access) but at least, does the job
<Trevinho> speaking of which Laney please pull there my ones for mutter and shell 💋
<Trevinho> (debian/master are done too, but... I can wait)
<Laney> I will, don't stress
<Laney> trying to get a build of gtk 3.23
<seb128> Trevinho, the less work is to do the update in Debian and just sync/merge from them, that systems is working for Laney's goal to have us doing the work there :)
<Trevinho> ahaha, yeah... :)
<Laney> 😎
<Trevinho> well, that's fine for me, and I agree in doing it. Well `debian/master` is another thing, so not sure I'll always do that :-D
<seb128> I'm fine doing the work in Debian, I'm unsure how I feel about pushing/uploading things without testing them on the target distro though
<seb128> but I guess we can push without the tagging/upload that's most of the work
<Trevinho> well, if you only push upstream and pristine-tar branches you don't affect them
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> and that's safe
<seb128> but I mean for quite some package we have no diff
<seb128> so it would make sense to update in Debian and direct sync
<Trevinho> ah, sure
<Trevinho> like we do for mutter right now
<seb128> but then do you test that build on cosmic and assume it's working on Debian?
<seb128> I don't like much assuming it's fine
<Trevinho> ah, indeed
<Laney> no I run the things
<seb128> but I don't have enough installs to be using Debian
<seb128> already having Ubuntu current, current stable, LTS
<Trevinho> yeah, it's quite a lot of chroots
<seb128> you can fire a VM and do a "log in, it works, ship"
<seb128> it's a bit of work and not proper testing though
<Laney> what do you do for testing for cosmic?
<seb128> I usually boot the version of Ubuntu I'm currently working on
<Trevinho> it's fine to break debian.... It's the purpose of "sid" :)
<seb128> e.g the days I do cosmic update I boot that
<seb128> the days I work on SRUs I boot my bionic disk/partition
<seb128> but I already reboot too much to my taste
<Laney> but it's probably mostly testing along those same lines?
<seb128> I don't want a 3rd Debian install
<Laney> install it, play a bit, ship it
<seb128> well I'm usually doing full days
<seb128> so I dput mid-day after having used a bit the session
<seb128> but yeah, no perfect system
<seb128> it's just more complicated to target several distributions/series
<seb128> and the more you add the more complex it gets
<Trevinho> well, in any case I'm quite sure if there are not huge packaging changes if it works in cosmic, works in debian
<seb128> no magical way around it sadly
<Laney> ok, well, as you wish
<Laney> there's no new argument here
<Laney> either you want to do some work to make it happen in debian, and then nobody has to duplicate the packaging work
<Trevinho> In any case, I'm fine to work on debian as much we can...
<Laney> or not, and someone does, but maybe a higher chance someone catches a bug
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, that makes sense
<seb128> for apps I'm confident enough
<Trevinho> In fact... for gnome-shell I already had some sync-with-debian work done that I should prepare for cosmic
<seb128> not likely to behave differently between distros and not the end of the world if there is an issue in the image viewer
<seb128> but the shell is a bit trickier
<Trevinho> although we still have our patches, but at least rebase on that
<Trevinho> for mutter is fine, although I'd like some more freedom, but normally we add to it only stuff that is anyway proposed to upstream, so even debian guys are fine normally
<Laney> people can do what they think is best
<Trevinho> that said, I'm going to update g-s on ubuntu... Using my tag. :)
<Laney> it's been this way for years with only a couple of us doing the updates on the debian side
<Laney> not going to destabilise anything if this doesn't change
<Trevinho> I like to propose things there, I just don't want to slow down even more the work... as you know, I already I've to pass through the desktop sponsor, later will be debian sponsor + sync. I'm ok to do it, but indeed slows things down a bit (especially if you have to reiterate)
<Trevinho> but since all this git thing happened, working with both debian and ubuntu and upstream is a looooooot more easier and productive
<Trevinho> so happy to put more bits at the very source
<Trevinho> seb128: for nautilus.. our MPs are approved, let me know if you want to wait a bit more (i'd say eod) for rebase this on next upstream release if Carlos can do it, or we can proceed with these
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, also for bionic maybe I should use different different versioning?
<Trevinho> like 0ubuntu0?
<fossfreedom__> Hi all - I have a patch/SRU request outstanding for the last couple of months - anyone got a bit of time to sponsor it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/1765799
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765799 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Applications menu does not get populated with recently installed apps using apt" [Medium,New]
<Trevinho> fossfreedom__: can you propose a MP against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+git/gnome-menus ? :)
<fossfreedom__> Trevinho: sure ... any instructions available on how this is now done with the new launchpad git system?
<Trevinho> fossfreedom__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git
<seb128> Trevinho, right, nautilus is on my todo for today, morning was a bit busy but I do that in a bit
<Trevinho> so gbp clone that repo, gbp pq import add your patch (in this case you can use git apply probably), then, gbp pq export, edit changelog, stage changes (avoid committing index updates, if not in a different commit)
<seb128> Trevinho, versioning, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<Trevinho> oh, that's the wiki I was looking for, thanks
<seb128> fossfreedom__, sorry about this one, I though jbicha would handle it/I wanted to talk to him since he's the one who introduced the bug, but I was busy and he vanished then
<Trevinho> seb128: as for version for SRU (before you review it), should be 3.26.3.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 then
<seb128> fossfreedom__, I've already too much on my todo for today and I'm having a day off tomorrow but I have a look next week for sure if nobody beats me, if you get a git mr up by then it should be all good :)
<Trevinho> while for mutter we used the ~ubuntu18.04.1 way
<Trevinho> (i like that more I think :P)
<Trevinho> not sure then
<seb128> Trevinho, sounds like it ... I had a case of where I used ~18.04 recently which was rejected and reupload by the SRU team with another version, depends who is reviewing it
<Trevinho> k
<seb128> but yeah, ~serie is right as well
<fossfreedom__> seb128: ta.  Will try to get my head around this.  I'm used to the github fork and graphical merge process - this launchpad method looks nothing like that.
<seb128> fossfreedom__, well, it's basically "push to git, click on the submit merge request button" similar to what you did with bzr in launchpad
<seb128> just the vcs commands changing and the url in launchpad to get/push/browse
<fossfreedom__> ah - in that case, more happy
<Trevinho> seb128: things for loving git even more https://stackoverflow.com/a/44754855/210151 :-D
<Trevinho> I was trying with `git show --theirs` but, noooo...
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> 1, 2, 3... easy :)
 * Trevinho wonders how to alias these
<Laney> I was just having a git rage that it was telling me my branch was up to date when trying to merge with debian
<Laney> ...I was typing the wrong branch name
<Laney> 😭
<willcooke> sigh
 * willcooke needs new glasses
<willcooke> I shouldnt have got a laptop with a 1080 13" screen
 * willcooke <-- old
 * Laney nelson laugh
<Trevinho> Laney: I love raging laney :-D
<Laney> ;_;
<Laney> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Laney> a new gtk 3.23 release just as I was about to do the other one
<Laney> new release, new testsuite failures /o\
 * didrocks reboots with gdm debug log on
<didrocks> gdm doesn't find a session in /usr/local
 * czajkowski passes Laney a 99 to cool on down :)
<Laney> yessss
<Laney> 🍦
<Laney> that would be good actually, this room is currently 27.7C
<didrocks> ok, so:
<didrocks> 1. GDM doesn't have /usr/local in its env var, that's why I think it's not picking up things in /usr/local
<didrocks> 2. GNOME Shell doesn't like mode names with upper letters
 * didrocks will file moar bugs today
<Trevinho> didrocks, Laney, seb128: I've updated this section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Merge_a_new_upstream_version including the thing we discussed earlier about push-back to salsa the pristine-tar/upstream branches changes, how to proceed if the tag is already there and how to deal with rebasing patches
<Trevinho> didrocks: you can pass XDG env to gdm now, not in 3.28 though
<Trevinho> I fixed that as I needed it to get gdm working from jhbuild
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, my issue is bionic
<Trevinho> didrocks: eh, there's a patch to cherry-pick if you want
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: unsure it worthes it right now, but we'll see. At least, no need to open a bug on that one :)
<didrocks> a last reboot, hopefully :)
<Trevinho> mh, when gnome-shell was pushed to ~ubuntu-desktop, the tags where not pushed...
<Trevinho> also the release is missing a tag...
<Trevinho> while ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1 is wrong...
<Trevinho> didrocks: we miss tags on gnome-shell, could you push and pull them from my remote?
<Trevinho> err pull and push  :-P
<Trevinho> and actually before pushing fix ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1 as that should be for 65d8e54e48028903b626117d6f19a4aab42353fa (current git head)
<didrocks> Trevinho: who did push your g-s word and why did we miss tags?
<Trevinho> cause tags were not pushed I guess
<didrocks> I don't remember, is it me transforming the branch?
<Trevinho> might be, if you didn't just changed ownership from lp ui that might have happened
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, you did the transform
<Trevinho> not an issue, although I think I deleted the ~canonical-deskop-team branch so... let me seee
<didrocks> Trevinho: and I confirm I don't have the tags locally, so you didn't push them in your script :p
<Trevinho> no, no I pushed... they are in my remote
<didrocks> well, remote from when? ;)
<Trevinho> and same in the all the other canonical remotes, so... should be there
<didrocks> can you give me the remote url so that I don't have to search for it and just push the tags?
<Trevinho> lp:~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<didrocks> thx!
<Trevinho> let me check though as that should be a bit different now, but just try to get tags from that and see if they apply
<Trevinho> plus you nee to git tag the desktop-team heaad with ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> Already up to date.
<didrocks> hum, how do we fetch the tags only?
<Trevinho> git fetch --tags
<didrocks> argh, missing s :/
<Trevinho> but actually these two branches might be a bit different, so let see if they apply, otherwise I need to go manual way
<didrocks> actually, the tag ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1 already exits
<didrocks> but on a commit you unreferenced
<Trevinho> yeah, but it's wrong
<Trevinho> yep
<didrocks> why would it be different, you changed it again? :/
<Trevinho> no, I think we messed up things, as it was in the ~canonical-desktop-team and I removed the repo probably, while you imported from lp:~3v1n0 so they were different I think
<didrocks> anyway, I just retag tip with ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1, deleting the old one
<Trevinho> yeah, need to do that
<didrocks> and yeah, I can't push because of tag conflicts
<didrocks> so -f? :/
<Trevinho> also a36941c3b739d907eeaf8a17bd73e7dca5988ab7 should be ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu2-bzr to match old behavior
<Trevinho> you can push -f on tag or
<didrocks> it's 65d8e54e48028903b626117d6f19a4aab42353fa
<Trevinho> push --delete tag and then push again
<didrocks> which is tip
<didrocks> yeah, but people already having the branch would have conflicts
<didrocks> anyway… I'll tell them to talk to you, I don't want to waste more time on this :p
<didrocks> the other tags were already on the remote
<didrocks> it's only the commit you tweaked which wasn't
<seb128> andyrock, hey, I uploaded bug #1781996 to cosmic and bionic, unsure if you have a better testcase than watching error reports, if you do please update the bug info :)
<ubot5> bug 1781996 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_date_time_to_instant:g_date_time_to_unix:gs_plugin_refine_app:gs_plugin_loader_call_vfunc:gs_plugin_loader_run_refine_filter" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781996
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, everything should be pushed
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm sorry but I didn't manage to look at nautilus today and I need to call it a day early, going to France for the w.E and having tomorrow off
<Trevinho> didrocks: tags aren't here https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/refs/
<seb128> but I might do an hour or so in the morning tomorrow and look at it then
<didrocks> ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok... carlos will do a release soon though, so i'll rebase on it
<didrocks> ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> $ git push --tags
<didrocks> Everything up-to-date
<Trevinho> didrocks: the old ones I mean
<Trevinho> mhmhmh
<Trevinho> ah, wait I've them locally
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> seriously…
<Trevinho> not sure, I pulled them from remote before
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CBzR5rhA/
<Trevinho> So they should be no remote
<Trevinho> didrocks: ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Trevinho> need to od this
<Trevinho> what git tag -l 'ubuntu/*' points to you?
<seb128> Trevinho, well, let's see tomorrow
<seb128> maybe the delay is helping in that regard :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I'll prepare everything tonight if he gets it ready
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> Trevinho: the 3 commits I gave ^ that's what I wrote
<Trevinho> didrocks: this is weird... why when I fetched from my remote I had the tags there, while you didn't? :o
<didrocks> Trevinho: I just refetched again from your repo, and this time I got 50Mg + the tags… :/
<Trevinho> mh and I didn't push nothing
<didrocks> launchpad snaffu?
<didrocks> I'm repushing your tags and content
<Trevinho> only tags
<didrocks> well, git push --tags do both
<Trevinho> mhmhm wait then :)
<didrocks> too late
<didrocks> but errored out
<didrocks> because of tag conflicts
<Trevinho> soooo... this
<Trevinho> git tag | grep -E '^ubuntu/|^debian/|^upstream/' | xargs --no-run-if-empty  git push origin --force
<Trevinho> this will only push tags
<didrocks> Everything up-to-date
<Trevinho> ack
<Trevinho> as for content, good that it didn't update
<didrocks> it did
<didrocks> I think it only errored out on the tip tag
<didrocks> which isn't part of the transaction
<didrocks> so your 60M or so are now in the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<Trevinho> lovely data
<Trevinho> well I would have only pushed the tags as before, reducing a bit the things, but...
<didrocks> ok, so I need to fix manually the tip tag
<Trevinho> could you tag also a36941c3b739d907eeaf8a17bd73e7dca5988ab7 as ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu2-bzr for consistency
<Trevinho> ?
<Trevinho> gnome-shell wasn't done with the script, so... it's different from others. Or well was scripted, but later :)
 * didrocks would love to not spend time on this and has real work to do :/
<didrocks> let me fix those 2 tags
<didrocks> I hope it's the last time we complexify something this way
<Trevinho> I know, it's only few minutes, then I'll bother you only for pulling new upstream version :-D
<didrocks> check with others maybe? ;)
<Trevinho> eh, basically I made laney already crazy enough, I need to go back to you a bit :-D
<seb128> or to stop making people crazy?
<seb128> that is way more discussions and issues that it should have been :/
<seb128> #fail
<didrocks>  * [new tag]             ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu1 -> ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks>  * [new tag]             ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu2-bzr -> ubuntu/3.28.1-0ubuntu2-bzr
<didrocks> done
<Trevinho> seb128: not possible, since I've not push rights in nor salsa or our git...
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks, I should be able to proceed with new push now
<didrocks> yw!
<Trevinho> and... When you've time maybe you can pull push again without interruptions, please :)
<didrocks> git fetch -> nothing to do…
<didrocks> from your repo
<didrocks> ah --tags
<didrocks> please be explicit
<didrocks> again on ubuntu/3.28.2-0ubuntu1?
<didrocks> ok, git push -f --tags and done
<Trevinho> mh it was still pushing, weird since most of things should be already there but it takes a bit, I'll write when is finishing for real -_-
<Trevinho> ok it's done... I've not finalized the relase though, as someone should sponsor that anyway... let me know if i can do that
<didrocks> Trevinho: pushed, and yes, please wait for things to be pushed before pinging
<didrocks> Trevinho: you only pushed ubuntu/master
<didrocks> not pristine-tar
<didrocks> nor upstream/latest
<didrocks> please follow the wiki :/
<didrocks> it does say it explicitely when upgrading a new release
<Trevinho> didrocks: these are to be taken from salsa, which is not ready yet...
<Laney> just push them, it's going to be the same
<Trevinho> indeed i know that, that's why I've updated the wiki also for that
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, we told we would do it ourself and merge from salsa
<didrocks> that's what we discussed with Laney
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: please don't, revert to what it was
<Laney> I'll push those now in a minute if you want
<Trevinho> Laney: I think I've to redo the gnome-shell debian/master I think though
<didrocks> I'll let Laney goes on from now :)
<didrocks> but please don't decide on workflow changes yourself
<didrocks> so, revert the wiki as it was, with what we agreed upon
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, I didn't change things, we said here before... plus seb said just do... so it's hard what is a democracy and what a doacracy
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, we said before with Laney that we would do it and merge back
<Laney> no I'll just push to salsa
<Trevinho> didrocks: check what I also changed, there are things which need to be that way (like importing orig)
<Laney> don't know about this other stuff, I'm not getting involved with that right now
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm a little bit tired to check again and again random changes
<didrocks> so no, I won't check, if it doesn't work and we see it yourself, you will fix them I guess
<didrocks> which is fine
<didrocks> but I'm out of that update for now
<Trevinho> ok, I can handle changes when they will needed
<didrocks> sounds like everyone is going to use a different workflow
<didrocks> going to be create something interesting and messy, but we'll see
<Trevinho> didrocks: nope... it's all the same, just we can't use import-orig for example when orig hsa alrady the tag
<Trevinho> so, that needed to be changed
<didrocks> that's was one of the point, indeed, but I hope that you didn't chagne for the case the tag wasn't here
<Trevinho> Nope, I only mentioned that
<didrocks> k
<didrocks> anyway, enough for today, get someone to sponsor it now :)
<Trevinho> and updated to mention that if the pristine-tar and upstream/* branches are updated, they need to be proposed to salsa
<Laney> those are pushed now, no chance of diverging any more
<didrocks> eoding, see you tomorrow guys for those who are around tomorrow :)
<didrocks> friday is git-workflow-less discussion \o/
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<didrocks> enjoy your long week-end Laney ;)
<Trevinho> Laney: now debian/master for g-s is fine
<Trevinho> not sure what happened, like the patch-queue branch went into master :o
<Laney> sí, looking good
<Laney> at least it fast forwarded this time
<Trevinho> Laney: good, as for g-s on ubuntu, not sure you've time to sponsor... in case I can finalise the changelog, and i've already pushed in my local a new changelog entry
<Laney> I'm on the train, probably not but I'll see
<Laney> trying to build debian now
<Laney> made me notice you got some comments from Florian on gnome-shell !4
<Laney> 😜
<Trevinho> yes, I didn't address them yet since there were some bigger bits he probably wanted to change, so these where only styling related
<Trevinho> Laney: where are you heading to?
<Laney> south coast
<Laney> need some more sea swimming
<Trevinho> right, enjoy then
<Trevinho> I've been swimming in awesome sea these days, so back to a city (Granada) since last night
<Trevinho> git log
<Trevinho> no, this is not terminal, marco!
<Laney> commit d3adb33f
<Laney> Author: Santa Claus
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> I've prepared also the gnome-shell upstream branches
<Trevinho> errrrrrr
<Trevinho> gnome-shell bionic branches
 * Trevinho need to stop :)
<Laney> oh god git rerere just saved my life
<Laney> Trevinho: if you merge gnome-shell with debian/3.28.3-1 tag it'll make me happy (ubuntu/master)
<Laney> and then make the changelog a merge changelog (remaining changes: stuff)
<Laney> we now have new gtk 3.23 in cosmic-proposed but glib's going to have to wait because there's no tarball just yet
<Laney> hope it doesn't break stuff
 * Laney is going OFFLINE until tuesday
<Laney> BYE!!!!
<willcooke> See ya Laney, have a good one
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah I already had a branch for that, need to do it... Although for now better to wait next major, because otherwise all the merges with Ubuntu/bionic would be harder
<oSoMoN> enjoy the time off Laney !
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-20
<jbicha> fossfreedom: uploaded. I didn't see the bug until now
<jbicha> I'm not completely gone. I just need to use more of my time to focus on other priorities these days
<jbicha> feel free to ping or email if you want to get my attention
<didrocks> good morning
<tsimonq2> Hey didrocks, how are you?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<tsimonq2> Hey oSoMoN :)
<oSoMoN> hey tsimonq2, hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey tsimonq2, good! yourself?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> tu arrives à dormir? pas trop crevé ?
<tsimonq2> didrocks: Pretty good :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, pas assez, je suis fatigué, heureusement le week-end arrive
<oSoMoN> je vais pouvoir faire des siestes \o/
<duflu> Morning didrocks, tsimonq2, oSoMoN
<duflu> et tout le monde
<tsimonq2> Hey duflu :)
<duflu> Well, Europe anyway
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> oSoMoN: bon courage :)
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> small patch of the morning: https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme/pull/639/files
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 639 in communitheme "Install override file for ubuntu-dock style" (comments: 2) [Open]
<didrocks> people developping the theme were hacking away with a mix of the snap session and manually installed things in /usr :p
<didrocks> so yeah, ofc, there are some leftovers when reshaping for them a proper build system
<duflu> Also good morning Africa
<Trevinho> Morning
<tsimonq2> Heya Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> Hi tsimonq2
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<duflu> And good night, bon-weekend
<doko> Trevinho: fyi, mutter ftbfs on i386
<willcooke> Happy Friday!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<doko> didrocks: fyi, ubuntu-settings ftbfs
<didrocks> doko: I know, it's a meson regression
<didrocks> debugged, filed a bug upstream, tagged as a regression, will be fixed in the next release
<c-lobrano> hi all!
<didrocks> hey c-lobrano
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I'm working on 465, gnome-software ships with it's own gtk-style.css as gresource which seems loaded after ours, so that we cannot modify some properties
<c-lobrano> eh, sorry hi didrocks! :D
<c-lobrano> is the above due to the mechanism we use to load css in snap?
<didrocks> c-lobrano: nothing to be done with the loading mechanism, it's just that the css loaded by the app will always have priorities over the general theme one
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I feared this :(
<didrocks> c-lobrano: however, you can have an apps/ directory
<didrocks> like we have /usr/share/themes/Radiance/gtk-3.20/apps/gnome-panel.css for instance
<didrocks> I wonder if that would work with the snap, worth a try
<didrocks> at worse, for testing, you can symlink
<c-lobrano> didrocks: great, I can see if that work, thanks
<didrocks> c-lobrano: keep me posted :)
<c-lobrano> ;)
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I assume the filename is the same as software executable (i.e. gnome-software.css)
<didrocks> c-lobrano: exactly
<c-lobrano> didrocks: if this is the only requirement, it does not seem to work :(
<c-lobrano> I mkdir apps in /usr/share/Communitheme/gtk-3.0 and copied the simplest css there
<didrocks> c-lobrano: interesting, Trevinho would know maybe? ^
<didrocks> c-lobrano: I assumed you tried /usr/share/*themes*/Communitheme…
<didrocks> (and that it was just a typo?
<c-lobrano> didrocks: yes, typo here, but right on the system :D
<didrocks> ok, let's see what Trevinho tells…
<c-lobrano> alright (y)
<muktupavels> didrocks, c-lobrano: what are you trying to do? GTK+ does not automatically load app specific css files.
<muktupavels> in Ambiance it is imported - https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk/view/head:/Ambiance/gtk-3.20/gtk-main.css#L67
<Trevinho> mh let me see
<c-lobrano> muktupavels: oh I see. I am not importing this css from the main one
<c-lobrano> muktupavels: so is it just a css organization style (apps specific css)? Does not have any effect on gtk+?
<muktupavels> no it does not have any effect...
<muktupavels> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/src/gs-application.c#L271
<muktupavels> gnome-software loads it with app priority... so I think there is nothing you can do from theme.
<c-lobrano> muktupavels: pity, so it is the same we do already with _apps.scss. Does that mean that g-s gtk-style.css will always have priority over our css?
<muktupavels> yes.
<c-lobrano> :(
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: so... you want to include some custom css for an app only, righ?
<Trevinho> so, yeah.., as muktupavels said, no way
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: yes, we would :D
<c-lobrano> I mean, I didn't expect this was g-s specific
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: there was some discussion at GUADEC also about theming, and some apps want just to be right.... So someone provide inside their codebase exception for theming
<Trevinho> I can't remember examples, but indeed there are
<Trevinho> while forcing otherwise
<muktupavels> Maybe gnome-software can load it as fallback? Not sure it that will work correctly...
<muktupavels> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkStyleProvider.html#GTK-STYLE-PROVIDER-PRIORITY-FALLBACK:CAPS
<c-lobrano> Trevinho, muktupavels: it is weird though. The same icon is blue under adwaita and orange in communitheme
<muktupavels> what icon?
<c-lobrano> installed apps have a circular badge
<c-lobrano> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1o3vafvF/image.png
<muktupavels> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/src/gtk-style.css#L13
<muktupavels> it probably just recolors based on color!?
<c-lobrano> the badge is an image with .installed-icon class
<didrocks> c-lobrano: as muktupavels pointed out, do you set theme_selected_bg_color?
<c-lobrano> oh, yes we do
<c-lobrano> found it now
<didrocks> and so, it's not picked?
<muktupavels> Why is that problem that Adwaita has blue and communitheme orange?
<c-lobrano> for sure, adwaita set this theme_selected_bg_color to blue
<c-lobrano> *sets
<c-lobrano> we use our selection color, which is orange
<didrocks> weird…
<didrocks> I don't think we do any magic in Ambiance/Radiance, Trevinho ^
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: as for including extra css files it should work, if you use the classic @import url...
<didrocks> Trevinho: look at the discussion above with gnome-software color
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: yes, that is working indeed
<didrocks> sounds like it's picking from theme_selected_bg_color
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, that message was sent while i got disconnected :-D
<Trevinho> so the delay
<Trevinho> anyway...
<didrocks> Trevinho: ahah ;)
<c-lobrano> the problem is that g-s is using a very generic color :D
<c-lobrano> ;)
<c-lobrano> not sure I can change that without affecting other elements, but this is a different problem
<Trevinho> those colors are set in ambiance of course... But yeah, they can be for many things
<c-lobrano> I assume that changing this define before setting the property and then change it back again, would not work, right? :D
<Trevinho> eh, nope
 * c-lobrano already is thinking some dirty tricks
<c-lobrano> :)
<muktupavels> oh, does gtk support !important?
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: it's probably better to ask upstream to make possible this theming
<muktupavels> if so then it might work..
<muktupavels> .installed-icon { color: red !important; }
<c-lobrano> muktupavels: not sure, g-s complains when I tried
<didrocks> Trevinho: but, it is overridable
<didrocks> look at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/blob/master/src/gtk-style.css#L13
<didrocks> so, it should pick theme_selected_bg_color
<didrocks> and c-lobrano told that it was set to orange
<didrocks> which isn't what he sees from what I understand?
<Trevinho> yes, so should happen
<c-lobrano> didrocks: yes it is orange
<didrocks> ahhhh
<c-lobrano> it's working as expected
<didrocks> so, all good? I'm unsure
<didrocks> about your question :p
<didrocks> you mentioned about blueish marks
<c-lobrano> :D, since it is more an "indication" than a selection, we didn't want it orange
<didrocks> ahhhh
<c-lobrano> yes, sorry, I was talking about adwaita
<Trevinho> ambiance define all the colors I guess, so these should be redefined by all the themes in general
<didrocks> !important isn't supported in the Shell, I don't know for gtk
<ubot5> didrocks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trevinho> shell has different code for css parsing
<Trevinho> well using same low-level library, but then different
<didrocks> yep, that's not what I was asking for :)
<didrocks> just if GTK has !important support ;)
<Trevinho> has...
<didrocks> ok, so I think c-lobrano can override it then, if desired, unsure about the fact to not use the theme color as other apps
<muktupavels> gtk inspector does not like !important...
<c-lobrano> when I use !important, g-s complains "junk at the end of colors"
<Trevinho> at least, in the source code is ised in various places like when loading symbolic svgs...
<c-lobrano> *junk at the end of value for color
<didrocks> c-lobrano: yeah, forget about the Shell, you are in a GTK use case here anyway and we know it doesn't support it
<c-lobrano> muktupavels: gtkinspector can do the trick, because it's css is loaded even after g-s one :D
<didrocks> ah g-s -> gnome software, not the shell
<c-lobrano> oops, yes
 * didrocks got it now :)
<didrocks> that's why there was my previous remark :p
<c-lobrano> sorry for the misunderstanding
<c-lobrano> :D
<didrocks> could have been gnome session as well :p
<c-lobrano> right
<didrocks> annoying it doesn't like it :/
 * c-lobrano is removing this todo from the list
<didrocks> "done" ECANTDO :)
<c-lobrano> but Trevinho is right, I can ask upstream
<c-lobrano> and then provide the fix upstream if I can :D
<muktupavels> well gnome-software could load extra css as fallback that has @define-color gs_installed_icon_color @theme_selected_bg_color and then in communitheme you could set your own color.
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I like that label! ECANTDO
<Trevinho> yeah, that could be a good way to do it...
<didrocks> c-lobrano: hehe, works in a lot of cases :)
<didrocks> but yeah muktupavels is right, unsure if they will want to extend it that way though…
<Trevinho> like using a define color pointing as default to the current one
<Trevinho> allowing overriding
 * didrocks would like that being a gtk feature
<Trevinho> upstream should be fine on this
<Trevinho> eh... app devs maybe not :-D
<c-lobrano> better than mine, was using wontdo, which is way too personal ;)
<didrocks> heh
<c-lobrano> I can ask for !important
<didrocks> or set_color($specific_color,$fallback_color)
<didrocks> if first isn't set, fallback to second
<didrocks> I guess that's what Trevinho was elluding to
<c-lobrano> I see
<Trevinho> yeah, like a define... see what upstream prefers
<Trevinho> anyone has time for sponsoring my nautilus update?
<Trevinho> Seb appartently didn't had time this morning
<didrocks> if it doesn't involve git-workflow discussion… :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: doesn't
<didrocks> can have a look, cosmic?
<Trevinho> didrocks: see https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus there are MP for both cosmic and bionic
<Trevinho> didrocks: you've write access to salsa also?=
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't
<Trevinho> ah branches are *-3-26-4
<Trevinho> ah ok
<didrocks> links to the MP?
<didrocks> that will be easier
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350170
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+git/nautilus/+merge/350174
<Trevinho> I didn't finalize the changelog + tag though, but I can do if you don't want to do it as the sponsor
<didrocks> I can do it
<didrocks> however, I'll only do cosmic today
<didrocks> but the whole pristine-tar worflow sucks, we have to pull/push for MP with new version
<Trevinho> yep
<didrocks> I wonder how much we are complicating ourself for no good reason (what's the point to have tarballs now with meson?)
<Trevinho> I've proposed pristine-tar + upstream/3.26.x branches to salsa too
<didrocks> great! :)
<Trevinho> no point.. also because gbp can build one quickly
<didrocks> but yeah, I think we should discuss about using upstream git only + packaging branch
<didrocks> and a good versionning so that a cherry-pick is really a cherry-pick
<didrocks> food for thoughts :)
<didrocks> Revert "Revert "files-view: Remove new empty folder name
<didrocks> ;)
<Trevinho> yeah... :D I wanted to revert it 10 times to make reviewing funnier
<didrocks> heh, a diff in a diff in a diff generating a new diff could be fun
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, I can't pull upstream/3.26.x in upstream/latest
<didrocks> there are conflicts
<didrocks> I was expected your branch to be descendant of it
<didrocks> (and still use upstream/latest until we don't diverge on version between bionic and cosmic)
<Trevinho> ah... well upstream/latest is not used here since in debian it points to .28 so I thought we should use that
<Trevinho> that 3.26.x is just debian salsa + this release
<Trevinho> upstream/latest.. not touched
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, yeah, you're right then. But you need gbp.conf to point to the new branch (see instructions)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I wonder how your branch could have built then?
<Trevinho> isn't that already the case?
<Trevinho> I've `upstream-branch=upstream/3.26.x`
<didrocks> ah, so an update with this was already done
<didrocks> ok, but as gbp didn't download the branch…
<didrocks> really, there is something we are getting wrong with that whole workflow IMHO…
<Trevinho> mnhmh, why it doesn't how can we make it point to it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, changes look good, let me testbuild
<didrocks> yeah, gbp should be smart enough for this IMHO
<Trevinho> like after cloning, check the conf and see what's missing...
<didrocks> right
<Trevinho> but overriding latest would have been worse here to have debian to work later
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> in that case, it's legit IMHO
<didrocks> Trevinho: builds fine and works well to me, sponsoring cosmic :)
 * didrocks needs to remember to not use debcommit -r
<didrocks> Trevinho: all done, and branches pushed
<Trevinho> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you!
<didrocks> let's see once it's in for nautilus
<didrocks> on bionic
<Trevinho> it's basically the same
<Trevinho> git diff ubuntu/master-3-26-4 on bionic will tell you :)
<sdeziel> Could someone tell me where to report a bug with gnome-calculator's snap?
<didrocks> kenvandine[m]: do we have somewhere dedicated for our snaps? ^
<sdeziel> having a way to pull the sources of said snap would be nice too :)
<didrocks> sdeziel: something to request the snapd team on the forum, I think there are already some threads on it
<sdeziel> didrocks: OK, thanks
<oSoMoN> time to call it a week
<oSoMoN> have a great week-end everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-15
<Fudge> anyone able to chip in with some advice regarding live build?
<Fudge> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com disco/updates Release' does not have a Release file.
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, can you rebase https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/307 ?
<robert_ancell> and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/merge_requests/314
<duflu> Good afternoon robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> duflu, hi!
<duflu> I suspect our mornings won't ever align
<Fudge> what is the git repo being used for ubuntu's live build?
<robert_ancell> Fudge, the seeds?
<Fudge> no sir the actual livecd-rootfs I think?
<duflu> Fudge, apt-get source says:  https://git.launchpad.net/livecd-rootfs -b ubuntu/master
<Fudge> ooh that's very handy to know apt-get source shows that
<Fudge> duflu:  thank you
<duflu> No problem
<Fudge> no wonder i was having so much problem before, i was using the debian lb
<Fudge> oh no back to this problem E: Unable to locate package syslinux-themes-ubuntu-oneiric
<Fudge> im not running live build in a vm, using the current dev branch to build a disco system so thought it should work
<Fudge> guess similar to
<Fudge> bug #1739790
<ubot5> bug 1739790 in live-build (Ubuntu) "live-build fails to build" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739790
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Fudge> seems like installing syslinux-themes-ubuntu fixed it
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, bon w.e ? en forme ?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e and monday?
<duflu> seb128, I am sore and out of shape, but also because I got a lot done. How about you?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> getting things done is at least something :) a bit the same here, tired, it was a busy/productive w.e
<seb128> which included another trip to ikea to buy 20 boxes of wood floor for the terrasse and bring them from the car parking to the second floor and then installing them
<seb128> good that it's monday and I can sit a bit :)
<duflu> That's a lot
<duflu> Yeah I know Monday is often that physical break you need
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? passé un bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks & seb128
<seb128> et au "frais"? ;)
<oSoMoN> oui, très bon week-end, bien arrivé en Bretagne hier soir, la température est très agréable :)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> tu veux dire que ça caille ?
<seb128> here it's quite cold, 17°C ... I don't like too hot weather but that's the opposite, stil supposed to be summer
<didrocks> I still prefer 17°C to 38°C, you can put a jacket on
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> didrocks is a Norseman
<oSoMoN> I don't know what the temperature is tbh, but I find it pleasantly cool, for now
<didrocks> not that far, but after living too many to hoot summer, I know what is more pleasant to me :)
<didrocks> (as long as it's sunny)
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<Fudge> or good evening if you're in AU
<duflu> Only evening in the east :)
<Laney> hi hi
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<Fudge> hi Laney  long time no wave
<Fudge> duflu:  so true WA two hours behind Eastern Australia
<Laney> hi duflu didrocks oSoMoN seb128 Fudge!
<seb128> the people triaging WSL issues on github have some way to get into a non-windows-user mindset :-/
<seb128> they blogged about 'nicety, now you can browse your directories in explorer directly by doing 'explorer.exe .' from withing the WSL env'
<seb128> which is nice indeed, and works as adverted ... now I tried to 'explorer.exe /etc' and that gives a 'empty dir' result
<seb128> I opened an issue about it, but they are like 'yeah, it's normal, why would you expect that to work, /etc isn't a valid windows path'.... and don't budge from that position :-/
<duflu> seb128, remember /foo in Windows is used for parameters like -foo in Unix/Linux
<duflu> So for consistency some programs might prefer to not support /etc
<seb128> right, but you are in WSL
<duflu> Though the parsing is reimplemented per-program. You can do anything you like
<seb128> they could provide a wrapper script "explorer_linux' which wrap the patch into a wslpath conversion and call explorer.exe on the real path
<seb128> it's not my problem as an user that they document explorer.exe as the way to browse you unix files but do it in a confusing way
<duflu> :(
<duflu> willcooke, seb128, my changes to the release bugs page got lost/overwritten by others
<duflu> Maybe this won't work
 * duflu tries again
<willcooke> ah, that's interesting.  I expected it to deal with that in a better way than just dropping some edits.
<duflu> Yes
<duflu> Next time I will do it earlier in the day
<seb128> no conflict handling? that's annoying :-/
<duflu> willcooke, it would probably work better with one post per bug
<Laney> https://github.com/discourse/discourse/pull/6585
<seb128> is there some history of the changes?
<Laney> maybe we need to upgrade or something
<duflu> If each bug had its own post then it should be OK and people would be editing different posts
<duflu> Or each person had their own post :)
<Laney> that would be a lot of clicking for the person making the post
<pieq_> willcooke, https://www.techrepublic.com/article/ubuntu-what-does-the-future-look-like-post-unity/ → nice interview! :)
<willcooke> pieq, thanks.  I wish they'd edited it a bit more than just recording a phone call and putting it straight out .
<willcooke> Also, I need to realise that 1999 isn't five years ago any more
<ogra> it is always as 1999 as you make it ;)
<pieq> willcooke, hahah :)
<pieq> willcooke, well, people always complain that the interviews are *too* edited, so maybe the journalist wanted to be as faithful as possible...
<pieq> we are all getting older
<duflu> In 1999 I could say I had a major in AI. I would not claim to know anything about AI anymore.
<pieq> in 1999 I was told by my teacher "NASA has to process huge datasets, like 10 GB, in real time. That's an impossible task!".
<duflu> Also, ignore those kids building "Google". It won't amount to much
<pieq> I've helped three friends installing Ubuntu on their laptops. Each of them have quite different use cases. I'm interested in their feedback in a few months.
<pieq> duflu, :)
<duflu> Curious. I am getting the problem with XDG_DATA_DIRS being ignored again. Laney did you make a suggestion last week?
<xnox> hey
<Laney> Can't remember
<Laney> didn't that turn out to be some other problem?
<Laney> hello xnox
 * duflu has another idea
<duflu> Hi xnox
<xnox> Laney:  thanks! so i think i fixed most of my weechat irc =)
<marcustomlinson> Whoops forgot to open irc this morning. Hola!
<xnox> SSL cert expired, and nickserv is broken, and like oftc is still broken
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson. Was it blissful?
<marcustomlinson> haha yeah :)
<duflu> Laney. Yes it was a combination of two problems: (1) Last week I clobbered half my environment; and (2) Last week upstream mutter started requiring manual recompilation of schemas after `install`. Maybe it always did and only recent changes made it fatal...
<clobrano> hey all 0/
<Laney> duflu: ah, right - compiling schemas has always been required but perhaps a new key ended up in the codepath you were using for the first time
<Laney> yo clobrano, how's it going?
<duflu> Hi clobrano
<clobrano> hi Laney, very well indeed, what about you?
<Laney> aye can't complain
<Laney> looking at the weird image building scripts
<clobrano> :)
<clobrano> I applied for the Ubuntu membership for the next Wednesday, if anyone feels to drop a note on my page I will really appreciate (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/clobrano) [shameless promotion OFF]
<clobrano> thanks already to didrocks and willcooke :)
<willcooke> woot!
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! can you push your changes to the firefox-beta branches, please?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, done
<ricotz> oSoMoN, just holding back a tarballing update for now
<oSoMoN> cheers!
<ricotz> hello, what is up with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/240-6ubuntu10
<Laney> don't ask us :-)
<ricotz> hopefully the uploader notices it ;)
<didrocks> hey clobrano, yw :)
<Fudge> lol
<Laney> kenvandine: did you want to do an MP to bring back the core snap?
<willcooke> Woot.  Emailed Pete Laurence from The Sky At Night about his lunar eclipse images and got the OK to enter them in to the wallpaper comp, he's removed the watermarks and licenced under CC
<willcooke> In other news.... I installed Gimp on Disco from the deb and some bits of it are in German
<willcooke> I think I remember seeing something about this sort of bug recently
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: awesome re: the wallpaper!
<marcustomlinson> Man, it's gonna be hard to tear me away from the dingo though
<willcooke> marcustomlinson, check it! https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/wallpaper-competition-eoan-ermine-19-10/11635/71
<marcustomlinson> 🤤
<Laney> kenvandine: btw I think 05e71b38409b5a7cef41ebc864223466292268bb in livecd-rootfs (possibly with a seed change) broke it
<kenvandine> Laney: thanks
<Laney> I'm filing a bug since the Hyper-V thing seems to be something different
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1836594
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1836594 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Snaps are broken in daily images" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> which was all because I wanted to create https://trello.com/c/QJzgZClV/214-qa-ci-for-snaps-on-isos
 * Laney hopes that can be scheduled
<willcooke> thanks for adding that card Laney
<Laney> nps
<ricotz> oSoMoN, if you made changes to firefox-beta then consider to push them, 69.0b5 is due today
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I haven't made any changes yet
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, I assumed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1834866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1834866 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Stop building and remove firefox-globalmenu" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> night all.  Have a good evening
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-16
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> morning!
<oSoMoN> hello Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<Trevinho> and seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, had a nice monday off?
<Trevinho> seb128: all good
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, very good... although we had to escape from the beach early because of a very-close-fire
<seb128> oh :-(
<Trevinho> https://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cronaca/sardegna/sardegna-incendio-in-ogliastra-evacuati-due-campeggi-e-un-resort_3220315-201902a.shtml
<Trevinho> basically the anti-fire helicopter come to pick water at 150mt from where I was having a swim
<Trevinho> and 10mt high flames in the back :o
<oSoMoN> all good here, I also went to the beach after work, but no fire here, fortunately
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, Trevinho, seb128
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> oSoMoN, didrocks, did you figure out anything new on the chromium snap/decoration/theme issue?
<seb128> I saw it mentioned on the weekly notes :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, didrocks gave some interesting suggestions to try out, but I haven't done that yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm still curious to know what's going on there :)
<didrocks> let's see once oSoMoN has time to experiment, but I would bet on one of the options we discovered… (hopefully, or I'm out of idea for now otherwise)
<seb128> you guys have good teasing skills :)
 * seb128 wants to see the movie now :p
<didrocks> heh
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, Trevinho seb128, didrocks
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> does anyone know if we have a script/tool around to download all the debs from a launchpad build page?
<duflu> I've been thinking about that for a while
<seb128> k, hacked around with a gio cat | grep | sed | xargs wget command :)
<duflu> seb128, actually my use case was easier installation of dbg debs
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> duflu, apport-retrace is probably best for that?
<duflu> I think the problem with automating that is the lack of standard naming
<duflu> OK I'll try that next time
<seb128> it's supposed to figure out all the symbols you need and the corresponding dbg and install them
<duflu> Solve then
<duflu> Solved then
<Trevinho> Hi duflu and didrocks
<marcustomlinson> Good morning oSoMoN Trevinho seb128 didrocks duflu
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<willcooke> morning
<marcustomlinson> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<Trevinho> hi willcooke and marcustomlinson
<seb128> ricotz, thx for the diff/fix on that indicator-keyboard mr
<Laney> yo de yo
<marcustomlinson> de yo yo yo
<seb128> hey Laney!
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson seb128
<seb128> jamesh, weekly summary post?
<seb128> Trevinho, oSoMoN, thx for posting those, please try to remember to do it on monday though :)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I wanted to do it last night, but went back home late..
<oSoMoN> yes, sorry about that
<Trevinho> and since I was off..
<seb128> no worry, as long as it's not a trend :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, your WSL issue, maybe post on the corresponding discourse section, it might help you to get some hints and others later who might have the same issue?
<oSoMoN> seb128, good point, will do that
<seb128> thx
<seb128> changing location,; brb
<Laney> seeded snaps work again on eoan
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> well done Laney!
<Laney> first launch is in adwaita...
<Laney> has anyone noticed that?
<seb128> nop
<seb128> but I didn't try new eoan installs recently
<Laney> it's not eoan specific
<Laney> more like something to do with the snap
<Laney> so you can probably clean your system enough to get it
<seb128> doing a rm of the ~/snap/app dir isn't enough to get it on gnome-calculator or evince for me
<seb128> is the theme wrong until you close it?
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/calc.png
<seb128> or is that like wrong for <time> and then good?
<seb128> jamesh, ^
<Laney> wrong, close, reopen, right
<seb128> :-/
<jamesh> Laney: I don't see gnome-common-themes in that "snap list" output
<Laney> ahhhhhh
<Laney> it's a race condition with seeding isn't it?
<Laney> I suppose they are initialised in order, and that is last in the seed.yaml
<Laney> fml
<jamesh> perhaps
<Laney> it's there if I re-run 'snap list'
<jamesh> I haven't looked at what snapd does exactly
<jamesh> it wouldn't hurt to sort prerequisites first in the seed.yaml file
<Laney> Seeding is pretty slow, at least in VMs here
<Laney> it took 1m27s
<willcooke> well done Laney
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> We've seen that race before I think, kenvandine will remember
<willcooke> I seem to remember chattnig abou
<willcooke> *chatting about putting a sleep 10 in somewhere :)
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-seeding-is-slow-racy/12310
 * Laney prepares to be abused
<jamesh> Laney: I guess we're lucky that gnome-3-28-1804 sorts before gnome-calculator
<Laney> yup
<jamesh> otherwise the app would have simply failed to launch
<jamesh> rather than launch with the wrong theme
<Laney> might be worth noting that
<Laney> if snapd were to figure out the ordering that'd work for this situatino too
<seb128> (still is another meeting with willcooke, sorry for the delay, a few min)
<seb128> well, let's me start it :)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 16 13:32:34 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> 😎/
<didrocks> hey
<kenvandine> \o
<Trevinho> 🌴
<marcustomlinson> 🕺🏻
<oSoMoN> is that a disco guy lifting a palmtree?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> kenvandine, can you remind Robert to assign himself to bugs he nominates like that snapd-glib one?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> thx
<seb128> not review cc anymore at this point
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same snapd-glib one
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: rls-ee-incoming
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the gconf is actually being handled on the dpkg side
<seb128> gconf itself imho is not rls material (though wouldn't hurt to upload it if someone wants to do that)
<seb128> other opinions?
<seb128> seems not
<didrocks> (no real opinion, seems popular, but we don't seed it for quite a long time, unsure how many installs are old without this cleanup)
<Laney> ok with not fixing it in gconf
<seb128> thx didrocks Laney :)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing unassigned there
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, your turn!
<Laney> yeah sorry I haven't quite made cards yet
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> one thing that needs to be done is lmdb promoted, that MIR is finished now
<seb128> I'm never clear there is MIR team should give a final/ack do it or if any archive admin can do it
<didrocks> depends on the last comment, I tend to say on mine "ack when security team gives its +1"
<seb128> I guess I will do it since they don't seem to be picking it up
<Laney> depends on the status I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MIRTeam#Process_states
<seb128> didrocks, oh, you are MIR team ... want to do it? so no discussion of MIR or not :)
<seb128> I'm not wanting to enter another argument with doko atm
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine having a look later this week
<Laney> they have an MIR meeting at the same time as this one
<Laney> go ping in there right now
<didrocks> actually, before
<didrocks> like finished 10 minutes ago
<seb128> didrocks, it should be a matter of just doing the promotion command
<didrocks> (when they happens)
<Laney> oh right, they don't use #endmeeting
<seb128> but alright
<seb128> other topics?
<Laney> yes ok
<didrocks> seb128: well, I need to read the comments first :p
<seb128> didrocks, (oh, and thanks ;)
<Laney> I think there's going to be some cards this time
<didrocks> yw
<Laney> pls assign them tomorrow in that other meeting
<seb128> k
<Laney> and Trevinho, mutter looks like it fails tests on armhf/arm64, can you look at that pls?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok
<Laney> did get mail about that but I forgot until now
<Laney> good checkpoint :-)
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> k end
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2019-07-16 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> k, let me start this one by asking Till for status update of nm autopkgtests and bionic SRU
<seb128> tkamppeter, ^ can you give us an update of where we stand on those? they have been ongoing for several weeks now, is there any blocker you need help with?
<tkamppeter> On the Bionic SRU I did not get any further cooperation of users. For me it even looks like that regression cases are low, and the few complaints are from users with very special cases.
<tkamppeter> Especially I get also that impression as there are not any more bug reports.
<seb128> so what do you recommend we do to unblock the situation/move forward?
<seb128> well, the SRU got reverted
<seb128> that would stop the reports
<tkamppeter> Probably we should try to get this version to some more users.
<seb128> can you talk to the SRU team about it?
<tkamppeter> I will do.
<seb128> thx
<seb128> any other topic?
<Laney> about the tests in eoan?
<Laney> any update+ sorry
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: how about the autopkgtests?
<Laney> you can see on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages that it's blocking a bunch of stuff
<tkamppeter> In the autopkg tests there are no tests which I can reproduce all the times. Any failure happens only sometimes, leading to the impression that there is something going too slow.
<kenvandine> i saw you updated the MP
<seb128> even failing sometime is a problem/needs to be fixed
<kenvandine> yes
<tkamppeter> I also had some talk with Seth Forshee and he told that there are many failures since switchover to kernel 5.2.x but also not always the same failure, but frequent enough to hardly get the whole test suite pass.
<seb128> we need to get on top of those issues
<seb128> including 5.2 problems
<tkamppeter> He has released 5.2.x into Eoan now and I have updated my VM.
<seb128> we can't keep delaying week after week
<seb128> k
<seb128> hopefully you get a clue about those by the next meeting then!
<seb128>  
<tkamppeter> I have now seen that the case of the emulated AP not coming up disappeared, but on the Ethernet tests I see more failures.
<seb128> other topics?
<kenvandine> seth filed a bug on the 5.2 issue, linked on the status report
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, can we make investigating that a topic priority for this week?
<seb128> topic->top
<kenvandine> that should be tkamppeter's top priority already
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> alright, no other topic?
<seb128> 30s
<seb128> k, it's a wrap then, thanks team!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 16 13:57:36 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-07-16-13.32.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thx
<willcooke> Thanks all, sorry for being AWOL again
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> quite a few proposed-migration this week /o\
<Laney> silly debian unfreezing
<seb128> also silly toolchain changes :p
<Eickmeyer> willcooke: Just read your interview on Tech Republic. Nice mention of Pipewire and lowlatency audio. We're watching it closely on the Ubuntu Studio side of things. :)
<willcooke> Eickmeyer, cool!  :)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-17
<marcustomlinson> hey robert_ancell, could I ask you to please trigger these 3 autopkgtests for me:
<marcustomlinson> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=s390x&package=libreoffice&ppa=marcustomlinson/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial9~ppa1
<marcustomlinson> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=bionic&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=marcustomlinson/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.9~ppa1
<marcustomlinson> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=disco&arch=amd64&package=libreoffice&ppa=marcustomlinson/libreoffice&trigger=libreoffice/1:6.2.5-0ubuntu0.19.04.1
<robert_ancell> marcustomlinson, triggered
<marcustomlinson> robert_ancell: thanks :)
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128. How goes?
<seb128> duflu, good! you?
<duflu> Alright I guess. Got another Nvidia fix landed overnight
<duflu> And one more to go to make mutter 3.34 completely killer
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> duflu, what kernel do you use?
<duflu> 5.2 now
<duflu> eoan
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<Wimpress> Oooh, duflu what did you improve?
<duflu> seb128, if you don't count my slow NIC then it boots in 3 sec
<duflu> Wimpress, not me. Other people
<seb128> duflu, ok, I would have expected fastboot to be on by default in 5.2 :-/
<duflu> Looks suspicious. My monitor is showing the DisplayPort icon as a flickers during boot, like there's still a mode change
<duflu> Actually I'll need to tweak my BIOS because that's the slow part of booting now
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<duflu> Oh Wimpress if you mean mutter then the answer is performance
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, deep into test writing, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va but with a strong cold, blocked nose a bit of fever yesterday evening :-/
<didrocks> argh
<seb128> duflu, right, 5.2 has that change, https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git/commit/?id=3d6535cb
<seb128> unsure why it's not working for you
<duflu> Maybe I am blacklisted
<duflu> Or maybe grub is checking for the parameter and changing its own behaviour. Though unlikely
<duflu> seb128, there's a kernel debug message there. If I remember later I'll check for that
<seb128> duflu, k, thx
<seb128> it's going to look good only on a few machines at the end
<seb128> so I wonder if we should keep the old theme default and let e.g oem opt in for the flickerfree ones on machine they know are working good with it
<duflu> Yeah maybe. It's not something that attracts complaints right now so the only way is down
<duflu> that I know of
<Wimpress> duflu Are you testing flicker free boot?
<duflu> Wimpress, yes
<Wimpress> I saw seb128 uploaded a new Plymouth 👍
<seb128> :)
<Wimpress> Does it require any kernel options to work?
<duflu> Wimpress, for some, at least for me; http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-flickerfree-boot/11854
<seb128> Wimpress, it shouldn't on > skylake in theory but at least for Daniel it did
<seb128> duflu, at what point exactly is the remaining flicker for you?
<duflu> seb128, in the middle of the BIOS logo black screen. My peripherals seem to light up before that though so I think during kernel boot
<duflu> Maybe grub?
<seb128> before grub?
<seb128> it's not impossible that we miss a grub patch still
<seb128> is the grub menu displayed for you (like you multiboot)?
<duflu> I can't tell right now but my peripherals seem to suggest the kernel is booting already before the flicker
<duflu> No menu
<seb128> so it would suggest that it's post grub if the kernel is already loaded
<duflu> Maybe this (which is normal) [    2.705782] fb0: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA
<duflu> I could test that by forcing it to stay on efifb I guess
<seb128> let me know if you do
<duflu> seb128, yeah it's the handover to i915 that's flickering. I can only avoid it by disabling KMS and staying in efifb
<seb128> you get a fully flicker free boot if you do that?
<seb128> do we enable KMS by default?
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> seb128, we have to -- all the open source graphics drivers require KMS
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, morning seb128
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<willcooke> didrocks, I saw something on reddit about zfs last night, did you see that already?  I didnt understand any of it though
<duflu> seb128, yes flicker free, if I prevent the kernel from switching fb drivers
<duflu> But that also prevents hardware acceleration
<seb128> I wonder if that's specific to your config in some way
<seb128> or how fedora avoids that issue
<duflu> Maybe it's only visible on desktops with external monitors
<duflu> that take a second to switch
<duflu> I'll try laptops later
<duflu> Wait, didn't it used to be "intelfb"?
<duflu> Was it renamed or rewritten?
<seb128> no idea...
<duflu> Rewritten
<duflu> The old intelfb.ko exists too
<duflu> Oh, no
<didrocks> willcooke: no, I didn't see it, do you have a link?
<duflu> Just renamed internally at runtime
<willcooke> didrocks, https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/ZFSOnLinuxARCShrinkage
<didrocks> ah, I know this blog
<didrocks> the guy keeps trashing zfs, let's see…
<Laney> morning!!!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks seb128
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: I'm good thanks! you?
<marcustomlinson> I mean, I think I could always get more sleep, but oh well that's parenthood. I'll sleep when he moves out
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm ok, having a cold kicking my butt though :/ Blocked nose, a bit of fever yesterday evening and no energy
<seb128> yeah, no kidding
<seb128> I think the lack of sleep is how I ended up with a cold again :-/
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ahh... that sucks. Take it easy
<seb128> I try :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> On that note a few weeks ago I found myself watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MuIMqhT8DM ... after midnight
<duflu> jibel, seb128, I notice nvidia-430 is in bionic now. Does that complete "Initiate the new updates policy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NVidiaUpdates" ?
<duflu> Oh, bionic-proposed
<jibel> duflu, it depends on your definition of initiate. It could have been considered done on the first upload to -proposed.
<duflu> yeah
<Laney> haha
<duflu> Well, I wouldn't consider it done. But I understand the perspective
<seb128> :-)
<jibel> on eoan did snapd broke for anyone else? I cannot launch google-chrome, code, spotify and the calculator freezes
<jibel> for example
<jibel>  spotify
<jibel> internal error, please report: running "spotify" failed: cannot find installed snap "spotify" at revision 35: missing file /snap/spotify/35/meta/snap.yaml
<rbasak> duflu: what are your plans with bug 1835664? I don't understand why it's Critical. The bug only affects one person apparently, and doesn't even provide steps to reproduce or a hardware description.
<ubot5> bug 1835664 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "I can not install any Ubuntu distros in the UEFI mode (but BIOS-compability mode works without efforts): "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda"" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835664
<jibel> or that
<jibel> $ code
<jibel> /snap/code/11/electron-launch: line 28: /snap/code/11/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders: No such file or directory
<jibel> /snap/code/11/usr/share/code/bin/code: line 44: /snap/code/11/usr/share/code/bin/../code: No such file or directory
<jibel> seb128, ^ do you know?
<duflu> rbasak, no plan. 'Critical' removed though
<duflu> Actually, that's not true. My plan is to always stop answering bugs outside of my expertise when I run out of advice
<rbasak> The reporter seems to think that because it's Critical he can ask for escalation via ubuntu-devel-discuss@
<rbasak> And someone has then forwarded that to ubuntu-devel@ (held in moderation)
<rbasak> It set up the expectation that he's going to get personal support from someone.
<duflu> rbasak, I guess as you said we need hardware details
<duflu> Well I'm not going to apologise for trying to triage bugs that other people are ignoring
<duflu> Feel free to do whatever you like with it
<rbasak> I think that, as part of triage, it's important to set expectations.
<rbasak> You're raised his, and now you're going ignore him? I think that's worse than not touching the bug at all.
<rbasak> You've
<duflu> rbasak, yes you are right. I won't do that again. Moving on...
<duflu> Actually he's been very active in recent weeks
<willcooke> jibel, there was a problem with snapd not seeding properly, can you do a "snap list"?
<jibel> willcooke, it's on my main machine, already installed. I don't think seeding is involved
<willcooke> jibel, oh.
<jibel> and snap list works fine
<willcooke> not that then
<willcooke> jibel, is it only classic snaps?
<willcooke> oh, no, it's not, you already said Spotify
<jibel> willcooke, no all kind of snaps
<willcooke> both are electron apps, is that a common factor?  (I'm just guessing here, so tell me to shut up)
<jibel> FTR https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/cannot-launch-snaps-on-eoan/12341
<jibel> willcooke, even hello is broken
<jibel> $ /snap/bin/hello
<willcooke> erk
<jibel> cannot perform operation: mount --rbind /dev /tmp/snap.rootfs_neFJcx//dev: No such file or directory
<willcooke> jibel, might be worth dropping in to #snappy and asking them?  I will try and recreate
<willcooke> oh, you have a reply :)
<jibel> willcooke, kernel 5.2 is the problem apparently
<willcooke> :( erk
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> we need some autopkgtest there in the futur
<Laney> good idea
<Laney> kernel could probably get a Testsuite-Triggers: snapd or something
<Laney> actually the kernel did indeed trigger snapd, but it didn't catch the problem: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan/eoan/amd64/s/snapd/20190710_215303_d028e@/log.gz
<seb128> xnox, hey, I finally uploaded duplicity 0.8 on python3! bad news is that build failed on ppc64el on some tests issues (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/433437044/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-ppc64el.duplicity_0.8.01-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz) ... any chance you or someone who has a clue about ppc64el could help with those?
<xnox> seb128:  yeah! and oh noes!
<clobrano> hey 0/, do you think it's fine if nobody shows up on #ubuntu-meeting, the membership meeting is supposed to be right now :|
<Laney> :(
<xnox> seb128:  open a bugreport. and ping vorlon he can find people with power access. I'm very busy as i'm travelling on friday for two weeks.
<xnox> seb128:  unless like Laney and I poke it at debconf together
<Laney> clobrano: if this fails, you can apply via the DMB for 'contributing developer'
<seb128> xnox, ok, will do, thx
<Laney> xnox: everyone has that access now via the new cloud :-)
<xnox> Laney:  true =)
<xnox> Laney:  i did not test drive the new cloud yet!
<clobrano> Laney: :( DBM's last meeting was las Monday...
<clobrano> s/las/last
<Laney> bah
<willcooke> clobrano, sorry for your experience there, I will email the UMB and see if they can help
<clobrano> hi willcooke, no problem, I have time :D
<tkamppeter> Anyone having problems with Chromium? I have updated my system and rebooted (to make it using kernel 5.2.x) and since thenm Chromium immediately crashes with "  No such schema “com.canonical.Unity.Launcher”
<seb128> tkamppeter, install the snap :)
<kenvandine> +1 :)
<seb128> hum, you might have the snap already?
<tkamppeter> I have already the snap installed, some weeks ago an update switched it over automatically. I am using Eoan.
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know where the vcs is?
<seb128> for the snap
<tkamppeter> I get also the message: /snap/chromium/784/bin/desktop-launch: line 29: /home/till/.config/user-dirs.dirs: Permission denie
<seb128> tkamppeter, try installing unity-schemas
<tkamppeter> seb128, what is unity-schemas?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have installed it now, same error:
<tkamppeter> snap/chromium/784/bin/desktop-launch: line 29: /home/till/.config/user-dirs.dirs: Permission denied
<tkamppeter> Failed to move to new namespace: PID namespaces supported, Network namespace supported, but failed: errno = Operation not permitted
<marcustomlinson> isn't stuff generally out of whack on Eoan with snaps at the moment, or unrelated?
<marcustomlinson> looking for the snapcraft.io post...
<seb128> tkamppeter, that looks like another error?
<seb128> tkamppeter, that looks like https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/cannot-launch-snaps-on-eoan-and-kernel-5-2/12341
<tkamppeter> It is also the "snap/chromium/784/bin/desktop-launch: line 29: /home/till/.config/user-dirs.dirs: Permission denied".
<kenvandine> seb128: https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source/?h=stable
<kenvandine> seb128: i think
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> the user-dirs.dirs error isn't the issue, but it is weird that you get permission denied
<seb128> kenvandine, I was wondering if the unity schemas thing had to do with the fix for the indicator, but probably not seen the commit, that just defined a TMPDIR
<seb128> tkamppeter, as a workaround you can try to uninstall some snaps, it looks like it's more an issue with the number of snaps installed
<kenvandine> :(
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, I got it working again, removed libreoffice (the deb works again for me for some time),  gnome-3-28-1804, gtk-common-themes, and chromium, then installed chromium again and it worked.
<tkamppeter> seb128, and the enlarged mouse pointer works again in Chrome.
<tkamppeter> seb128, and the Google Hangouts extension is working again.
<seb128> tkamppeter, good :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> how do I tell discourse to not mangle my ''
<seb128> thanks for replaced those by better text versions but that doesn't work for commands
<seb128> popey, willcooke, ^ you know maybe?
<willcooke> seb128, sorry, was otp - what;s up?  You've got some text which you want to show preformatted?
<seb128> willcooke, I want to include a linux command to be copied/pasted
<seb128> but ' are replaced by pretty ` ones
<seb128> which gives an utf error/invalid command when copied to command line
<willcooke> seb128, got a link to the post?
<willcooke> I found it
<willcooke> ha
<seb128> willcooke, grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf | awk ‘{print $2}’
<seb128> the awk ones should be ''
<willcooke> so, the answer I thought was use preformatting, but in their wisdom the markdown for preformatting uses backticks
<willcooke> so as soon as it sees a backtick it stops being preformatted
<seb128> right, I tried that :/
<willcooke> seb128, ahhhahahaha!  I think I win.  Have  a look now
<seb128> willcooke, gives me errors when copied to a command line still...
<seb128> well the \ is wrong now though
<seb128> willcooke, =\ is wrong, should be =`
<seb128> though I guess we can use $() instead
<seb128> yeah, that does it
<seb128> willcooke, thx, I fixed the remaining error
<willcooke> ah, I see
<willcooke> yay
<willcooke> ok, so three backticks at the start and end seems to be the magic
<seb128> right, not ideally formatting visually/ I would have prefered to have the command 'inline' but that will do, thx!
<Laney> seb128: `command`
<seb128> Laney, that doesn't work when your command is =`echo 'foo'` though
<seb128> ` conflicting use
<Laney> ok
<Laney> sounds likely
<seb128> I workarounded it by using $() instead of  ``
<seb128> but thanks for the reply :)
<Laney> that's actually sort of why the $() format is preferred
<Laney> because ` nests very badly
<seb128> right
<Laney> (``foo`bar`` probably works btw, it does in Gitlab at least)
<Laney> (and you can do `` `foo`bar` `` to have it at the front or end)
<seb128> I will try that next time, I think I had tried `` and it gave me the two on the output but I'm unsure now
<seb128> I want a <donttouchmytext></donttouchmytext> :)
<Laney> well that's standard markdown, perhaps discourse messes it up
<Laney> gjs has sysprof support now, means a new dependency and MIR for sysprof I think
<Laney> duflu should like that one
<teward> I think this is relevant to someone needing to reply from the Deskto team...
<teward> https://askubuntu.com/q/1159010/10616
<teward> ("Will the default swappiness be changed from swappiness=60 to swappiness=10 in Ubuntu desktop?")
<seb128> teward, thanks for pointing it out, I've no idea what that is, might need input from foundations. Would be better asked on ubuntu-devel@ list or discourse if someone want to do that
<teward> ack.  swappiness is the setting that controls how often data is put onto swap from memory :p
<teward> been 60 since ever so
<seb128> right, so yeah that's not limited to desktop and probably something foundations/kernel have also an opinion about
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-18
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> good morning
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<jamesh> morning seb128
<jamesh> and others
<seb128> hey jamesh, how are you? having a good week so far?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<jamesh> yeah.  I think I've got the last problem sorted out with the packagekit-control interface tests: annoyingly I was seeing differences between running the tests on kvm vs. CI
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Afternoon jamesh
<jamesh> hi duflu
<seb128> jamesh, oh, did you figure out where the difference was coming from?
<jamesh> seb128: not really.  A D-Bus path match in the AppArmor rules seems to work locally, but fails in CI.
<jamesh> and seemed to fail on multiple distro releases
<seb128> :-/
<jamesh> I was trying to match path=/[0-9][0-9]*_[0-9a-f][0-9a-f]* because that's the object paths packagekit uses for its transactions
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Wimpress> o/
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<Trevinho> morning gentlemen!
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hey, morning!
<duflu> Morning Wimpress, Trevinho
<Laney> hiya
<willcooke> morning
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> clobrano, I emailed the membership board, sounds like there is still time.  They will meet on the 1st August, but they are also going to discuss on their mailing list.  So let me know know if you hear anything sooner.
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> And morning Laney
<didrocks> hey seb128, jamesh, oSoMoN , willcooke, Laney, willcooke
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, good day off?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> hey willcooke Wimpress Trevinho Laney
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, yep, a good day at the beach with the family and friends
<seb128> nice!
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks sebfail
<Laney> & oSoMoN !
<clobrano> willcooke: great! I read about the sponsorship process here https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-donations-funding/29, hope the next steps will be fast enough :)
<willcooke> Let me know if you don't hear anything by next week and we can chase
<Trevinho> hi Laney, seb128, didrocks and willcooke
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> had a good sunny day off? ;)
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Laney: might need to inject another patch to 3-32 / 3.28 SRUs, can help me in pushing it so that we can do before they get out the queue? :P
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> stop breaking stuff!
<Laney> where are the merge requests?
<Trevinho> Laney: I would love to, but looks like some things arent cought until we don't some releases :P
<Laney> stable branches though ...
<Trevinho> Laney: didn't prepare yet
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> gimme them
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, will prepare in a moment
<clobrano> willcooke: I'll do it
<Trevinho> Laney: for ubuntu branches you want me to re-merge with debian or I just cherry-pick there too?
<Laney> it's fine, I'll do it
<Laney> well, you do 3.28
<Laney> taking quite a while to get this stack updated :/
<Trevinho> Laney: for 3.28 (that was already doing) want me to bump the ubuntu version or you push the same?
<Trevinho> in such case, I just add a line to the .2 changelog or not?
<Laney> same version
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> I proabbly pushed the tag though, so I'll have to delete that (sorry)
<Trevinho> I expect it would not a problem not being released for real
<Laney> it is, because people might have pulled it into their local checkouts
<Trevinho> and... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/370304
<Trevinho> Laney: well, if you prefer to do a 2.1?
<Laney> I'll think about it, thanks!
<Laney> really I should not push the tags until it gets accepted
<Laney> but too easy to forget
<Laney> build me a service that handles this :>
<Laney> git push push-this-tag-when-the-upload-is-accepted ubuntu/3.28.stuff
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I was thinking the same, adding something that handles the MR until approved...
<Trevinho> but well, we've not hands for that :(
<Trevinho> Laney: wooo... ooks like I didn't cherry-pick one commit to 3-32
<Laney> the test you mean?
<Laney> for^
<abeato> seb128, hey, I have re-pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/network-manager/+git/network-manager/+merge/369325 after addressing your comment, mind reviewing again?
<seb128> abeato, k, will do
<abeato> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-19
<Fudge> man still getting this from live build
<Fudge> [2019-07-19 11:13:18] lb_binary_syslinux
<Fudge> P: Begin installing syslinux...
<Fudge> E: Unable to locate package syslinux-themes-ubuntu-oneiric
<sarnold> where did *that* come from? oneiric reached end of life in 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Fudge> everytime i try to build an image I get that, building for disco amd64
<Fudge> built the package form livecdroot-fs git
<Fudge> I am just building this inside a directory, not a chroot or vm, maybe that is my error
<jamesh> Fudge: which git repo?
<jamesh> (i.e. is it possible you've picked some abandoned repo?)
<duflu> Or have some old package installed
<Fudge> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VjRfJzD8n9/
<Fudge> jamesh:  yeah maybe im not, i thought lb was part of livecdroot-fs but i havent installed live-build from git, it's from archives
<Fudge> does that actually help
<Fudge> ill try with binary-images as iso and not iso-hybrid
<Fudge> jamesh:  where is the live-build git repo ?
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning duflu and didrocks
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Wimpress> o/
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, Wimpress
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN and Wimpress
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and Wimpress
<Fudge> morning guys
<marcustomlinson> morning Fudge
<didrocks> hey Fudge
<Fudge> sorry I was saying morning to you guys loL. It's still evening here.
<Fudge> my bad
<Trevinho> morning!
<Fudge> Hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> Fudge: hey
<Fudge> so bit of an update for anyone who i've chatted with. I for quite some time have been trying to learn live build and thought i'd checked out the right git repository but first was debian, then i packaged livecd-rootfs but realised i was still using live-build from repos. So I am trying to find where live-build is maintained so I can build from master. Hopefully resolve some of the problems i'm
<Fudge> having.
<Laney> hi there
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, Laney
<willcooke> oopsm, forgot to open IRC
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> hi didrocks willcooke
<marcustomlinson> morning Trevinho Laney and willcooke
<Fudge> Hi Laney  did you have a restful sleep
<duflu> Morning Trevinho, Laney, willcooke
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson Fudge duflu seb128!
<Laney> Fudge: yeah pretty good thanks
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> not bad!
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128
<Laney> got to get ready to leave in a bit
<Laney> you?
<seb128> Fudge, that's bug #1739790, the fix is trivial see comment #3 but seems foundations doesn't want to support those kinds of build so aren't interested to upload a fix, I will probalby end up doing that
<ubot5> bug 1739790 in live-build (Ubuntu) "live-build fails to build" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739790
<seb128> Laney, I'm ok, my summerflu is getting better, but now my gf got it and she is with the little one on fridays so I acted backups for some hours, it feels like it's going to be a busy day
<seb128> also we leave for Spain tomorrow for 2 weeks but didn't start packing yet :-/
<Laney> oh I forgot you were off!
<Laney> :S
<Laney> hope you both get well enough to enjoy that
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I hope you have a good flight
<seb128> is that a direct one? how long?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: oh... Hey! sorry to hear you had flu
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> hey Trevinho! yeah, in summer, wth :/
<seb128> didrocks, ça va un peu mieux :)
<Laney> 2 flights, 11:55 + 6 hour wait + 01:00
<oSoMoN> that's a long journey
<Laney> yeah :(
<oSoMoN> (I know du_flu would disagree)
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> 6 hours wait for the 1hour also sucks :/
<Laney> hope there's a place to shower / sleep
<Fudge> seb128:  thanks I noticed the same bug , but must have missed comment 3 with a fix. I will look again
<Fudge> seb128:  awesome that is great thank you for pointing that out for me.
<seb128> np
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, I manage to reliably crash gnome-shell by creating a symlink to a folder on my desktop, and then using the context menu to send it to the trash. Can't reproduce in a clean disco/eoan VM though. Does that ring a bell?
<seb128> oSoMoN, hum, I saw something like that yesterday...bug #1832124
<ubot5> bug 1832124 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) "Right-click file on desktop > Move to Trash frequently crashes gnome-shell" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832124
<oSoMoN> seb128, ah, thanks, I'll attach my crash file to the report
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> journal log gnome-shell extracts would be useful as well
<oSoMoN> sure
<seb128> also send it using ubuntu-bug, easier to review things from the error tracker than from a dump attached to a comment
<Fudge> is there anyone running accessibility team currently?
<seb128> I don't think so
<Fudge> seb128:  I'm using Version: 3.0~a57-1ubuntu38
<Fudge> but don't see the code for LB_SYSLINUX_THEME in the function/defaults.she file
<seb128> Fudge, live-build-3.0~a57/functions/defaults.sh:1220:			LB_SYSLINUX_THEME="${LB_SYSLINUX_THEME:-ubuntu-oneiric}"
<seb128> grepping on that same version here
<Fudge> seb128:  sorry but I can't find it with grep or search
<seb128> Fudge, can you pastebin the log from those commands
<seb128> $  dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/live-build/3.0~a57-1ubuntu38/live-build_3.0~a57-1ubuntu38.dsc
<Fudge> root@rob:/usr/share/live/build/functions# cat defaults.sh  |grep -i theme
<seb128> $ dpkg-source -x live-build_3.0~a57-1ubuntu38.dsc
<Fudge> root@rob:/usr/share/live/build/functions#
<seb128> $ grep -n oneiric live-build-3.0~a57/* -r
<seb128> (or without the '/*' that's not needed)
<seb128> ah, you are speaking installed system
<Fudge> yes
<seb128> $ grep oneiric * -r
<seb128> usr/share/live/build/functions/defaults.sh:			LB_SYSLINUX_THEME="${LB_SYSLINUX_THEME:-ubuntu-oneiric}"
<seb128> in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/3.0~a57-1ubuntu38/+build/16902755/+files/live-build_3.0~a57-1ubuntu38_all.deb
<seb128> Fudge, md5sum /usr/share/live/build/functions/defaults.sh ?
<Fudge> ok now i see it
<Fudge> dpkg: warning: downgrading live-build from 1:20190315 to 3.0~a57-1ubuntu38
<seb128> what did you change?
<Fudge> i installed the package you linked me to
<seb128> ah, unsure where you got the previous version you had?
<Fudge> ive been looking for the git repo, but I thought live-build was in the armine archive
<Fudge> ermine oops
<Fudge> seb128:  running now, let you know how it goes. Thank you for the help
<Fudge> hope you feel better soon and have a great trip, binge some Netflix
<seb128> thanks! :)
<seb128> let us know how the build goes
<Fudge> do I just drop the -oneiric off the package name?
<Fudge> this is the build if you scroll to the end https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6s9jVpmQqW/
<Fudge> oh you said xenial on your post
<Fudge> i didnt repalce oneiriric with xenial, just removed -oneiric
<Fudge> will retry
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: mh, no bell... Can you check journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell -b0 if there are reports related to js dumpstack?
<Trevinho> it should mention the crash signal
<seb128> Fudge, the non versioned should depends on -xenial so be equivalent
<seb128> so I guess more fixes are needed :-/
<Fudge> seb128:  takes me a while to pick things up, i'm not a devloper. But i've been cracking on with this when time has availed itself for a long time.
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CktKzBvSR7/
<oSoMoN> gotta go on a quick errand, bbiab
<Fudge> seb128:  well I have an iso so i'd call that success 538M    binary.hybrid.iso
<seb128> Fudge, there is one problem still with the theme though
<Fudge> oh?
<seb128> Fudge, ah, you need to use -xenial indeed
<seb128> well your log has 'cp: cannot stat '/usr/share/syslinux/themes/ubuntu/isolinux-live': No such file or directory'
<seb128> so the syslinux theme copy failed
<seb128> which means your menu/theme might not look right
<Fudge> this is for blind ppl ;)
<seb128> but it should be only cosmectic
<seb128> k
<seb128> so you don't care much I guess :)
<Fudge> this is the build I just finished though https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TPmhgH5ymF/
<Fudge> this is the easy part sadly, I still have to learn how to incorporate our seeds and how to merge them with upstream ubuntu
<Fudge> themuso gave me small tid bits here and there but managed it himself, so I hadn'nt really learned from him.
<seb128> I don't know if commented things somewhere sorry
<Fudge> all good
<seb128> bah, where are the ppc64el builders?
<Fudge> :D
<seb128> changing location, brb
<Fudge> seb128:  wb, so you're on a holiday soon?
<seb128> Fudge, yes, tonight :)
<Fudge> where from and to seb128
<seb128> Europe to Europe, easy one :p
<seb128> going to Spain for 2 weeks
<Fudge> what attracts you there?
<Fudge> seb128:  Tasmania is a great place to tour
<oSoMoN> didrocks, seb128: no luck on this chromium snap CSD theming bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1800260/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1800260 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] with CSD and Yaru, background color of the header bar is incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> oSoMoN, :-(
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't know what you tried yet but random $whatIwouldtry is to strace -e open | grep css it and start deleting files listed there to see what difference they make
<oSoMoN> seb128, I listed everything I tried in comments on the bug report, for future reference
<oSoMoN> I'll try that
<seb128> oSoMoN,
<seb128> > it locates and opens the expected css file (~/snap/chromium/current/.local/share/themes/Yaru/gtk-3.20/gtk.css)
<seb128> would be interesting to replace that one by the one from another theme which is quite different
<seb128> to see if that leads to a different result
<oSoMoN> yes, and this CSS file is actually bind-mounted from gtk-common-themes, so can't easily delete it
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I guess you could cp -r that directory
<seb128> disconnect the theme
<seb128> and copy manually the content to ~/snap
<oSoMoN> in comment #6 I modified the CSS to change the headerbar colors, and the unfocused one was picked up correctly, but not the focused one
<seb128> that's really puzzling :/
<oSoMoN> in other news, LP librarian being down is pretty annoying
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> oSoMoN, did you try under xfce just to see if the shell in use makes a difference?
<oSoMoN> I didn't, let me do that now
<didrocks> oSoMoN: argh :/ I'm quite out of idea with this now…
<didrocks> oSoMoN: you didn't check the gtk3 vs gtk3.20 thingy, though, no?
<didrocks> just to check if removing one doesn't kick some internal behavior for chromium
<didrocks> ah, it yeah, basically what seb128 says was the last element we discussed about as a workaroud, to ensure the right files are really used
<oSoMoN> didrocks, nope, but I double-checked the strace and only the gtk3.20 css is read
<didrocks> (but indeed, not easily to do)
<didrocks> weird weird weird…
<seb128> disconnecting the theming and copying the content manually shouldn't be too difficult?
<oSoMoN> yeah, I can do that
<oSoMoN> testing a xubuntu session now
<oSoMoN> oh, interesting, in an XFCE/Xubuntu session with Yaru, the chromium snap is correctly themed
<didrocks> c r a z y
<didrocks> wondering if they don't have a XDG_CURRENT_SESSION or whatsover hardcoded value…
<seb128> oSoMoN, interesting...
<oSoMoN> and librarian is back \o/
<seb128> didrocks, but the deb is the same source code and doesn't have the same issue in the same session
<seb128> crazyness
<oSoMoN> seb128, not just the deb, also the snap unconfined
<didrocks> seb128: right, the deb would be impacted… or it's the session + try to find some files at a particular place
<seb128> Trevinho, do you know if there any magic in gnome-shell for decorations that could impact confined snaps?
<oSoMoN> (presumably because it's using the system-wide theme, instead of the one from gtk-common-themes)
<seb128> Trevinho, or more specifically the chromium one
<didrocks> oSoMoN: have you tried locally the snap as a classic one? (with the rest of the libs local?)
<didrocks> like, giving it access to system-wide theme
<Trevinho> seb128: mhmh, don't think so... it's just server-side decorated when using native borders.
<Trevinho> otherwise not sure if they check something outside X to do any magic...
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I unpacked the snap in a folder and ran it from there, unconfined, and it got the right color
<Trevinho> ah... mhmh so.. reading the gsettings maybe? but looks weird it can't
<didrocks> oSoMoN: with all other libs referencing local snap version? (but the theme?)
<seb128> Trevinho, what gsettings? it seems to parse the css
<seb128> Trevinho, see comments on bug #1800260
<ubot5> bug 1800260 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] with CSD and Yaru, background color of the header bar is incorrect" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1800260
<oSoMoN> didrocks, no, it was fully unconfined, so using system-wide libs only
<didrocks> seb128: hum, maybe a mix of the 2, with some LD_LIBRARY_PATH magic, would worth a try?
<Trevinho> ooh OK, then out of context.
<seb128> Trevinho, read the bug please in case you have an idea, Olivier is banging his head on that one for some weeks and could use help
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: I remember that using GTK_DEBUG=interactive I was able to get some infos... but actually the best way to debug style issues three was to use a ld-preload that was debugging style calls...
<seb128> didrocks, oSoMoN, well the snap works confined with yaru from gtk-common-theme on xubuntu if I understood correctly the comment a bit earlier?
<Trevinho> let me see if I can find my snippet
<seb128> that would rule out any confinement/gsettings issue
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, that's correct
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, yeah I also tried GTK_DEBUG=interactive a while back
<didrocks> seb128: the idea was: files confined with other env variables (like XDG_* differing), but that may be unlikely
<seb128> yeah, I guess it's not impossible, still weird :/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: maybe try overriding some env variable before launching the snap in the mate session to see if there is an imapct?
<didrocks> impact*
<Trevinho> Mhmh I can't find the specific. but something based on this acting on the style context printing the widget path maybe
<Trevinho> https://cloud.trevi.me/index.php/s/7kb52AspQDcr4Hs
<oSoMoN> interestingly, I'm observing that the headerbar color for other themes isn't always correct. I thought only yaru was affected, but it seems adwaita is, too. ambiance isn't
<seb128> oSoMoN, it would make sense for it to not being theme specific...
<oSoMoN> yeah, at least it opens up more doors, as I was kind of going in circles focusing on yaru only
<oSoMoN> oh, and it's not just chromium, actually… the gnome-calculator snap with adwaita doesn't get the right background color for the headerbar when focused
<Trevinho> mhmhmh... IIRC they check an atom set on the window to verify the focused state... but don't know if things changed now to use a mode for Wayland too; need to check gtk
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: are the other widgets using the active / backdrop state too? or just the headerbar
<seb128> oSoMoN, win, you are off the hook now! :)
<oSoMoN> heh, just in time for beer o'clock :)
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, there are other widgets using active/backdrop, but afaict only the headerbar is getting the wrong color, and only in the active state, backdrop is fine
<oSoMoN> I'll take a couple of screenshots and stitch them together to demonstrate the issue with gnome-calculator
<seb128> oSoMoN, but it's fine on xubuntu?
<seb128> start looking like a gnome-shell bug...
<oSoMoN> nope
<oSoMoN> not fine on xubuntu, for adwaita
<oSoMoN> I wonder if the version of adwaita that's shipped in gtk-common-themes changed significantly between bionic and disco (assuming we're shipping the bionic version, not a recent upstream one)
<oSoMoN> hrm no, the version in gtk-common-themes is built from https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/adwaita-icon-theme.git
<oSoMoN> ah no, that's only the icon theme
<seb128> :-/
<oSoMoN> I need a break, my brains are melting
<oSoMoN> adwaita comes from https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-themes-extra, apparently
<oSoMoN> so not the version in bionic
<Laney> hi fron london
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ah, I just read the paste you sent me this morning (it went to a dead tab :P), anyways it seems something that the incoming SRU/update should cover
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, some good news at last :)
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: adwaita is inside gtk itself
<Trevinho> no=
<Trevinho> ?
<Trevinho> hi Londolaney
<Laney> I should get a laptop with better battery
<Laney> 1h47 train ride, it was dead by the end of it
<Laney> ://////\\\\\\/////\\\\\
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, but gtk-common-themes embeds a copy of adwaita
<Trevinho> Laney: so it happens, I changed mine few weeks ago since from a day to another died, and now I can support 5-6hrs again :P
<Laney> Trevinho: new laptop or new battery?
<Trevinho> battery
<Trevinho> don't tell my employer, but I can do more than three years with a recent laptop :P
<Laney> nod
<Laney> heh
<Laney> tbh I knew it wasn't the best at the time, but the hidpi screen tempted me anyway ...
<seb128> sucks that battery go down like that over the years
<seb128> can you find some shop that would get the xps appart and replace the battery?
<jibel> there are usually good videos that explain how to disassemble most laptops
<Laney> I could probably do it
<Laney> where it says "Capacity: 48.2%" in g-p-m, ...
<jibel> and it's yours do you'll take care unlike random shops or support services
<Laney> is that the one to be looking at?
<jibel> s/do/so
<didrocks> anyway, time for week-end, good holidays seb128, have a nice trip Laney!
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<seb128> Laney, I think so
<Laney> that sounds quite bad then /o\
<Laney> I could be having a whole 3 hours!!!!!
<seb128> that doesn't sound great either :-/ That quite convince me to not go for a hidpi screen, I've enough to chase power plugs in train or to have to go back from $place because I didn't take the charger and the laptop gets flat in a few hours
<Laney> yeah, not such how much better current models are
<Laney> you pay a penalty for it
 * Laney is relocating, biab
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a day, have a great week-end everyone, bonnes vacances seb128
<seb128> going to do the same here, need to start packing
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers, good luck for next week, I'm probably going to be around at time but not on a regular basis/schedule
<willcooke> see you seb128
<willcooke> have a good holiday
<seb128> thanks!
<marcustomlinson> yeah have a good holiday seb128
<willcooke> night all, happy weekend
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-07-21
<xnox> Laney:  do you have a bug # reference for me, or anything like that?
<xnox> re luks2 stuff
<Laney> xnox: dunno, need to check with integrieri because I don't see an upload to libblockdev
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-13
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> Morning duflu 
<pieq> Morning people!
<pieq> In the past (up to 18.04 at least), there was a package called gnome-raw-thumbnailer to, well, generate thumbnails for RAW pictures in Nautilus. It's gone in 20.04. Do you know how I can enable thumbnails for RAW files?
<duflu> Morning pieq... It appears that package stopped getting published after 18.04 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-raw-thumbnailer). This does happen occasionally and is usually just because it stopped building and there was zero demand for it. We can still republish it if you find it's buildable
<pieq> duflu, I checked and yeah, last commit was like 5-6 years ago... I'm wondering if there is a package to handle thumbnails in GNOME in general
<duflu> It's another case of whoever needs it is the defacto maintainer
<pieq> hehe
<duflu> RAOF, any idea what it takes to enable the Calibrate button in Settings > Colour ?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> \o\o\
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<duflu> Morning Laney and marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson oSoMoN & duflu 
<Laney> happy new week
<Laney> or something
<duflu> It might catch on if slurred... Happy Neweek
<GunnarHj> Morning all!
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's Monday which urges for giving bug #1886990 some attention. Yay! :)
<ubot5> bug 1886990 in Xenial Backports "Please backport ibus-typing-booster 2.9.3-1 (universe) from groovy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1886990
<Laney> GunnarHj: ah yes, ok
<GunnarHj> o/ Laney
<luna_> New Firefox 79 Beta 7 dropped now
<luna_> and good afternoon desktoppers
<oSoMoN> luna_, yes, and already building in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<oSoMoN> (good afternoon btw)
<luna_> nice 
<Laney> GunnarHj: it is done, I added eoan-backports too to save any last minute upgraders, maybe you could just quickly check that one too
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks! Well, I don't have any eoan install currently. Since it runs in both focal and bionic, can't we just assume that it runs in eoan too?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Will you accept them in respective new queue too?
<Laney> I've done it
<GunnarHj> Great!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-14
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<marcustomlinson> hello oSoMoN and duflu
<duflu> Hey marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson 
<cpaelzer> hey Desktop people, I'm looking for some hints where to actually look at
<cpaelzer> since the last few weeks my focal desktop slowly gets worse and worse
<cpaelzer> the lock screen no more auto-locks, if I do it manually the first time it flickers and is back on the desktop (I assume something crashes in the background) the second tmie works
<cpaelzer> that is already odd, but I can live with it
<duflu> cpaelzer, that sounds like a bug that just got fixed in gnome-shell 3.36.3
<cpaelzer> but recently mouse behavior changed a lot - if in front of a text console the coursor becomes invisible until I click
<cpaelzer> also "select to copy" no more works everywhere
<duflu> cpaelzer, make sure the system is fully up to date. If you still have problems then please open a bug by running:  ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<cpaelzer> the worst is a chrome URL - here not only "select to copy" fails, it even isn't able to copy in any way
<cpaelzer> right-click there does nothing
<duflu> Or open multiple bugs. Only one topic per bug
<cpaelzer> I usually update regularly
<cpaelzer> gnome-desktop3-data is the only desktop'ish package having an outstanding update
<cpaelzer> maybe a reboot will get me back
<cpaelzer> if not I'll file bugs
<duflu> Generally it takes the details of the attachments in a bug report to figure out
<duflu> IRC is not a good place for such things
<cpaelzer> yeah I know, I mostly wanted to ask in case this "right click doesn't even open a context menu to copy anymore" would ting a bell
<cpaelzer> because if so, then IRC is a good place
<duflu> That one doesn't ring a bell at all for me
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Hi Laney
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<duflu> Ugh, seems my Nvidia card doesn't do 4K
<duflu> Now for the usual dance of Nvidia cards not offering low power, low profile and modern architectures all in one product
<duflu> Also not fitting in my small case
<Wimpress> Hello desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hello Wimpress 
<hellsworth> hiya
<marcustomlinson> heya
<Wimpress> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jul 14 13:32:23 2020 UTC.  The chair is Wimpress. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<Wimpress> Roll call:  did_rocks (out), duflu, hellsworth, jamesh, ji_bel (out), kenvandine, Laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb_128 (out), tkamppeter, Trevinho, robert_ancell, callmepk
<Trevinho_> hey! o/
<oSoMoN> \o
<marcustomlinson> \o
<hellsworth> \o
<callmepk> o/
<Wimpress> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All clear :-)
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> Everything appears to be assigned there.
<Wimpress> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> One bug that James has assigned.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<oSoMoN> if the bug is assigned, it should be accepted and the incoming tag removed, no?
<Laney> if it wants to be tracked on -tracking
<Laney> otherwise just the latter
<Wimpress> You speaking of #1886854
<oSoMoN> yes
<Wimpress> That bug has one reported and James doesn't appear to have worked on yet.
<Wimpress> So unsure what status should be assigned.
<oSoMoN> let James comment before next week so it can be reviewed again?
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1883254
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1883254 in deja-dup (Ubuntu Focal) "No google authorization when doing a clean restore" [High,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> Seb uploaded to groovy ^
<Wimpress> Thinking we should assign that one to him. Is in progress.
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1874567
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874567 in mutter (Ubuntu Focal) "[nvidia] Rotating secondary monitor to portrait fails, results in landscape" [Undecided,In progress]
<Wimpress> Trevinho: Looks like you're working on some of this.
<Trevinho> Wimpress: yes, I've uploaded a fix for it already + SRUed it
<Wimpress> Are the reports against the nvidia drivers accurate?
<Wimpress> Or is it jusat a mutter issue?
<Trevinho> Wimpress: it's just mutter, so marking as not-fix as well
<Wimpress> What about g-c-c?
<Trevinho> the task might have been added while adding focal to the mutter side
<Trevinho> as well
<Wimpress> OK, looks like it is all in hand. Thanks :-)
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1872527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1872527 in spice-vdagent (Ubuntu Focal) "Clipboard doesn't work 100% of the time in Ubuntu 20.04 (in KVM guests)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Trevinho> we said that was handled already, but didn't get any feedback at latest comment
<Wimpress> Handled how?
<Wimpress> Is this just a KDE issue?
<Wimpress> Lots of comments.
<Trevinho> by server team, looks like there's a PPA for testing, but no feedback wether it works, no?
<oSoMoN> the spice-vdagent task for focal is incomplete because it lacks a reliable reproducer, it should be expiring soon
<Wimpress> OK
<marcustomlinson> but anyway, looks like server has adopted that one
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1868660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868660 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Focal) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_get_icon_style() from st_texture_cache_load_gicon() from st_icon_update() from _g_closure_invoke_va() from g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Wimpress> That looks like Daniel is on it.
<Wimpress> Assign Daniel
<oSoMoN> we don't usually review "fix committed" bugs
<Wimpress> Ah, OK.
<Wimpress> Then... Moving on.
<oSoMoN> (they should definitely have an assignee though)
<Wimpress> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1865226
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865226 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm-smartcard pam config needs to be updated for Ubuntu and installed" [Low,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Looks like that needs an owner
<Trevinho> I can handle that
<Wimpress> ty
<Trevinho> not sure if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1865226/comments/4 is a concern though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865226 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm-smartcard pam config needs to be updated for Ubuntu and installed" [Low,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Hmmm.
<Trevinho> but will look in details, at least I've readers :)
<Trevinho> (and cards)
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1886314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886314 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "preinstall `earlyoom` by default" [Undecided,New]
<marcustomlinson> is that not more wishlist than rls
<Wimpress> That look like it requires input from Foundations.
<oSoMoN> FWIW I installed it last week, and I can confirm it works as intended, it regularly kills some chromium renderer processes before my desktop become unusable
<Laney> that is a foundationsism probably
<Wimpress> Which FOundations to subscribe?
<Wimpress> I'll speak to Brian after.
<Wimpress> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<Wimpress> All assigned ^
<Wimpress> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Wimpress> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> Just leave it, they'll come back to it in their meeting
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> Just a few in excuses.
<Wimpress> Anything in there anyone need help with?
<oSoMoN> Laney, the update_excuses_by_team report says firefox is waiting on firejail/armhf, but it's not (it's blocked on the nodejs build-dep though)
<oSoMoN> that looks like a bug
<Laney> I don't maintain that report
<oSoMoN> Séb does, right?
<Laney> It also hasn't been updated since 2020-07-10
<Laney> soooo
<oSoMoN> ah, right, that explains it
<oSoMoN> so there's not much point in reviewing it
<Laney> guess not
<Laney> but you know about nodejs, so now is the time to ask for help if youw ant any :>
<Wimpress> Who can spark that report back into life?
<oSoMoN> I already requested help in my +1 maintenance report to ubuntu-devel
<oSoMoN> if anyone on the team feels like helping with fixing node-* autopkgtest, your help will be very welcome :)
<Wimpress> OK
<Wimpress> Anything else on excuses?
<oSoMoN> (details at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-July/041086.html)
<Wimpress> Moving on.
<Wimpress> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-07-14 | Current topic: AOB
<Wimpress> Anyone have anything else they want to raise?
<Wimpress> OK. Seems like a "no" :-)
<Wimpress> Thanks everyone.
<Wimpress> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jul 14 14:09:40 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-07-14-13.32.moin.txt
<Trevinho> thanks
<oSoMoN> thanks
<kenvandine> thanks
<Laney> I have fixed das report
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<Wimpress> Laney: No that more interesting :-)
<Laney> xnox: rbalint: tseliot_: Wimpress: can we create a Brain Trust about in-session prompting to upgrade to OEM enablement packages pls
<Laney> I dunno how exactly to build this :>
<Laney> create a timer and some kind of notification system for ubuntu-drivers?
<Laney> extend unattended-upgrades?
<Laney> update-manager?
<Laney> OR?
<rbalint> Laney, i think for u-u this is very out of scope, but update-manager/update-notifier is a good fit
<Laney> it doesn't feel "very" out of scope, it is a type of upgrade that we want to happen unattendedly
<rbalint> Laney, would we target servers as well?
<Laney> could do I guess, but I don't think there are plans in that directino atm
<rbalint> Laney, by default u-u installs only from -security and i think OEM enablement would not qualify as security fix
<Laney> sure, but this is a rule that could change if it were a good idea to do so, I thought you should be tagged in the discussion to decide that
<Laney> sounds like you already did decide though, so fine
<rbalint> Laney, i did not set my opinion to stone :-)
<Laney> ah ok!
<rbalint> Laney, by in-session i guess you mean in a desktop session?
<rbalint> (only)
<tseliot_> Laney, sure
<Laney> rbalint: currently yes, but that part would be via update-notifier I guess
<Laney> like "you just got the good stuff, now to restart"
<Laney> s/to/go/
<rbalint> Laney, ok, i originally understood the plan like there was an ack needed _before_ the upgrade
<Laney> tseliot_: so we could create a timer where ubuntu-drivers checks every <interval> and automatically installs any oem-*-meta packages it finds
<rbalint> Laney, u-u can surely add an origin to allow transitioning to oem enablement packages if the transitional packages are set up as such
<Laney> rbalint: ah no, design told us that sucks
<rbalint> Laney, yeah, it depends, i prefer acking major changes but most people don't i guess
<rbalint> Laney, if we would like to make use of u-u I suggest creating an oem enablement -security origin for that to stay consistent with u-u's scope/promise
<xnox> Laney: previously we had things emit upstart session events, which would then pop-up GUI. I.e. for CDROM inserted with Ubuntu debs, would you like to upgrade.
<Laney> weird thing is that they have to be installed in a 'special' way
<Laney> since those install a new apt sources.list.d thing, you have to install/update/upgrade
<xnox> Laney: ditto software properties used to also pop up, when new hardware support was discovered.
<Laney> right, that was jockey
<Laney> RIP
<Laney> xnox: I think systemd path unit these days for notifying system -> session
<Laney> rbalint: and we want to find 'half installed' ones, e.g. if you were offline when you installed ubuntu
<Laney> not sure if this feels less like u-u's scope to you
<xnox> Cause yeah, something does pop up to install updates & reboot?
<Laney> update-manager does that, not sure exactly how
<xnox> (or is that only with the deb based store?!)
<Laney> oh that stuff
<xnox> Ack on update-manager.
<Laney> you mean like new firmware things
<Laney> that's from gnome-software
<Laney> I guess we COUUUUUUUULLLLLDDDDDDDDD write a plugin for that
<rbalint> Laney, half-installed as in dpkg's broken sense?
<Laney> nah, like you got the sources.list.d thing
<Laney> but because you weren't online ubiquity couldn't ge the stuff from there
<Laney> so it needs to be 'finished off' later
<Laney> I think driving this all from a timer in ubuntu-drivers is starting to make most sense to me
<tseliot_> Laney, install automatically?
<tseliot_> or ask the user?
<Laney> tseliot_: auto, mp_t said that prompting is not a good experience in this case
<Laney> it's the same in ubiquity, no ui there either
<tseliot_> Laney, it sounds a little scary. What if things fail? The user would have no way to know that something went wrong
<Laney> like what, failing part way through an upgrade?
<Laney> It will often switch your kernel flavour from generic to oem, so I suppose it *is* actually relatively risky
<Laney> ok, maybe that tips it towards being presented as an item in the list that update-manager shows you
<rbalint> Laney, i think update-manager's settings should apply here, if the user want all updates installed without asking then then she/he gets the oem packages as well
<rbalint> Laney, yes, a separate list in update-manager would be the best, i think
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, do you possibly have time to sponsor a Debian package upload?
<GunnarHj> https://salsa.debian.org/input-method-team/ibus-typing-booster/
<tseliot_> Laney, as long as the user has the chance to opt out of automatic updates, then I think it's ok
<Laney> GunnarHj: I'm sorry, I can't right now, stuck on some other things
<Laney> why aren't you a DD or a DM? :>
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, I'll try with someone else. As regards DO/DM I have hesitated so far because I'm not too fond of the paper work involved in such an application. But maybe I should reconsider...
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-15
<didrocks> good morning!
<luna_> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<ricotz> good morning :)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey ricotz, luna_ !
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: fatigué de peinture non stop et autres choses à régler dur le chantier mais ça va :) et toi ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, plutôt bien, merci :)
<duflu> Morning didrocks, luna_, ricotz, oSoMoN 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> lut didrocks, nickel, et toi ? ça a marché comme tu voulais les travaux ?
<duflu> Hi seb128 
<didrocks> seb128: il reste encore beaucoup à faire, mais ça a avancé au moins :)
<didrocks> à voir si on est livré dans les temps par contre…
<seb128> doigts croisés pour les délais :)
<didrocks> ’ci :)
<duflu> Woo, my new Nvidia card support my monitors. Back in business
<duflu> Interesting the monitor reports Nvidia is 24-bit colour while Intel is 30-bit colour
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut seb128 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<marcustomlinson> morning luna_ oSoMoN ricotz duflu, welcome back seb128 didrocks
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> thx marcustomlinson :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson 
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> wb didrocks!
<Laney> good holidays?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> Laney: holidays meaning "hard painting work" yeah :) at least, things moved, but there are still a lot to do, thanks!
<Laney> sup duflu 
<Laney> didrocks: ah yeah, I remember this stage
<Laney> send pix!
<didrocks> Laney: will do! Didn’t take enough up to now :)
<marcustomlinson> g'day Laney
<Laney> ☮ marcustomlinson 
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> not too bad, trying to fix a proposed-migration crash though /o\
<Laney> you?
<Laney> good long weekend?
<Laney> ah, I see I think
<seb128> Laney, thanks for fixing the by team report!
<seb128> w.e was great indeed
<Laney> no problemo
<ijohnson> hi folks, anybody know if there an upstream issue for supporting wayland with gdm and proprietary nvidia graphics ? it seems that /lib/udev/rules.d/61-gdm.rules disables wayland wholesale if nvidia is used (and note that I _only_ have nvidia so I'm not suffering from the intel GPU + nvidia GPU bugs that already seem to be reported on LP at least)
<seb128> ijohnson, hey, I don't know but duflu probably has the details
<duflu> Yes, actually I proposed a fix to mutter a while back but upstream didn't like it. So we are stick with their .rules change instead
<duflu> *stuck
<ijohnson> duflu: is there an issue I could +1 or mark as affecting me to track progress on fixing it?
<duflu> ijohnson, there's nothing happening in that area right now. Maybe log a bug stating that rules files are annoying. And an example of one possible solution is https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/-/merge_requests/625
<ijohnson> right I saw your MR there, thanks I'll file an upstream bug, is mutter the right gnome repo for that ?
<duflu> Hmm
<duflu> Good question.
<duflu> It's a multi-project issue
<duflu> ijohnson, to avoid conflict maybe log just a launchpad bug against both projects right now
<duflu> And I can see if I can repropose a mutter change
<duflu> No need to get stuck in an upstream argument while a solution doesn't exist and they also don't want one
<ijohnson> duflu: ack, just to be clear which two projects? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3 ?
<duflu> ijohnson, yes
<ijohnson> ack
<duflu> I documented the issue in the eoan release notes. Not focal though(?). Maybe it was one of my docs changes Laney thought was too verbose
<duflu> Can't remember
<duflu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Desktop
<ijohnson> duflu: reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1887652
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1887652 in mutter (Ubuntu) "wayland not available with proprietary nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Thanks ijohnson. I will triage it more tomorrow
<ijohnson> sounds good
<duflu> ijohnson, though beware of the caveats: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=nvidia-drm.modeset
<ijohnson> yes I am aware of the issues, not (yet) trying to use it long term, just trying to test something out with wayland quickly 
<seb128> bah, I didn't even notice my IRC client was closed
<seb128> was easier to notice when I was using only one messaging client :-)
<marcustomlinson> ha yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, could you follow up again on bug #1884428 ? unsure what 'snap core has no content interface slots" means
<ubot5> bug 1884428 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "calculator won't open (error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884428
<marcustomlinson> seb128 kenvandine: I've got it ^
<seb128> marcustomlinson, thanks
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: thanks
<seb128> the users shouldn't have to fix those content connections by hand though :/
<seb128> also what's that error with core? is that because the command Ken suggested was missing an argument?
<marcustomlinson> yes was missing an arg
<marcustomlinson> I don't know why that snap isn't autoconnecting to gnome-3-34-1804
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: did we perhaps update the calculator snap from 3-32 to 3-34 and forget to request autoconnect?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> anything will autoconnect to gnome-3-34-1804
<marcustomlinson> default provider maybe wronf
<marcustomlinson> wrong
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: then it would effect everyone
<kenvandine>     default-provider: gnome-3-34-1804
<marcustomlinson> yeah it's weird
<marcustomlinson> if I install gnome-calculator snap on my focal that connection is missing for me
<kenvandine> oh that is very weird
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: can you try evince?
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator connects for me
<kenvandine> tried in a fresh focal VM too, auto-connected just fine
<ijohnson> I noticed a problem yesterday with gnome-calculator in that it didn't seem to auto-connect to gtk-common-themes unless I first uninstalled gtk-common-themes, then installed gnome-calculator and then the content snap connections to gtk-common-themes worked
<ijohnson> I didn't debug it further though unfortunately
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: evince does not connect for me
<marcustomlinson> hmm I have some custom version of gnome-3-34-1804 installed
<marcustomlinson> ah ok, if I install gnome-3-34-1804 from stable the autoconnections work fine
<marcustomlinson> I must have been messing with that platform snap and had a local copy installed
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: whew... 
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master a92dbe8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ 0019-display-Support-UI-scaled-logical-monitor-mode.patch 0024-display-Allow-fractional-scaling-to-be-enabled.patch * display: Don't disable fractional scaling immediately on integer changes * https://deb.li/Qi4e
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master cb48f84 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/0024-display-Allow-fractional-scaling-to-be-enabled.patch * display: Use renderer and layout to figure out fractional scaling state * https://deb.li/3HCz0
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 4bc6a70 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/ 0019-display-Support-UI-scaled-logical-monitor-mode.patch 0024-display-Allow-fractional-scaling-to-be-enabled.patch * display: Don't disable fractional scaling immediately on integer changes * https://deb.li/V7DA
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/master f08c76e Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/0008-Allow-tweaking-some-settings-for-Ubuntu-Dock.patch * ubuntu: Don't try to fetch monitors if the config manager is not ready yet * https://deb.li/ik5jz
<KGB-2> gnome-control-center ubuntu/focal 9df2f58 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/patches/0008-Allow-tweaking-some-settings-for-Ubuntu-Dock.patch * ubuntu: Don't try to fetch monitors if the config manager is not ready yet * https://deb.li/3mCfd
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-16
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
 * didrocks stares at launchpad, build starts in 7 minutes, and now, in 6! That was 30 minutes ago :p
<duflu> Time slows down as you near the launchpad infrastructure
<didrocks> heh
<ricotz> good morning everyone
<ricotz> who is able to make nvidia-graphics-drivers-450 having i386 builds?
<duflu> Morning ricotz 
<duflu> Heh, yeah that update accidentally encouraged me to purge too many packages today. And I had to rebuild the whole system
<didrocks> hey ricotz 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu didrocks
<Laney> sup
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<marcustomlinson> hi Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning ricotz, marcustomlinson, Laney 
<ricotz> hey duflu marcustomlinson didrocks Laney oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN ricotz
<ricotz> Laney, hi, regarding nvidia-450 missing i386 packages, is that something you can do?
<ricotz> (note this is urgent while it forces a transition from 440 already)
<ricotz> tseliot_, fyi ^
<Laney> moin didrocks marcustomlinson oSoMoN ricotz
<Laney> ricotz: no, that needs ~ubuntu-archive
<ricotz> Laney, I see
<tseliot_> ricotz, yes, that needs and admin
<Laney> ricotz: you can make a merge proposal to lp:ubuntu-archive-tools to help that if you want
<Laney> update-i386-whitelist
<duflu> Hi Laney
<ricotz> Laney, thanks!
<ricotz> tseliot_, ^
<ricotz> for focal and groovy
<Laney> guten tag duflu 
<tseliot_> Laney, that script doesn't seem to allow passing in new packages, unless I'm missing something obvious
<Laney> tseliot_: it's a code change, look for newSet
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<tseliot_> Laney, ok, thanks
<didrocks> hey seb128 
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128
<marcustomlinson> how you seb128?
<marcustomlinson> also hey didrocks :)
<marcustomlinson> dads unite!
<tseliot_> ricotz, Laney mp sent
<tseliot_> https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu-archive-tools/nvidia-450-whitelist/+merge/387503
<ricotz> tseliot_, thanks, I would have expected there is a mention of e.g. 440 already somewhere
<duflu> Morning seb128 
<tseliot_> ricotz, I think those were added to the list manually
<ricotz> tseliot_, I see, I don't think this is the correct way to added them
<tseliot_> ricotz, hopefully they will recommend whichever the correct way is when they review the MP
<ricotz> tseliot_, yeah
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: 2 hi in a day, I know you were missing me during my holidays :)
<seb128> hey tseliot_, didrocks, marcustomlinson, ricotz, Laney
<marcustomlinson> whoops, or I’m losing my mind
<tseliot_> hey seb128 
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: I will take the other option :p
<marcustomlinson> <3
<dandre> Hello,
<dandre> I am using vino server with remmina client between two pcs (A and B). From A to B every thing works fine, but from B to A I can't get dead keys characters (ê on a french keyboard).
<dandre> All pcs are under 18.04 and up to date.
<dandre> What should I do to track this issue?
<seb128> dandre, hey, it's not an user support channel here, try #ubuntu. I also don't think we have people with particular knowledge of those components or problems here, it would need investigating. It should be working in bonic, https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/pull/1265 was prior to the lts version, unsure what's the difference between the configs
<gitbot> FreeRDP issue (Pull request) 1265 in Remmina "RDP client keyboard mapping with GTK3" [Enhancement, Closed]
<seb128> you could try another client than remmina to see if that makes a difference
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 181688 * commented merge request !65 * https://deb.li/3d9q7
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 181689 * commented merge request !65 * https://deb.li/WffM
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 181690 * commented merge request !65 * https://deb.li/3Z0ij
<dandre> seb128: ok, I'll try #ubuntu. Thanks
<duflu> Trevinho, that MR is a bit old now. I suggest just upstreaming and close the MR
<duflu> The MR was only useful if it landed quickly, which it didn't
<KGB-1> mutter Daniel van Vugt 181694 * commented merge request !65 * https://deb.li/3Rfjn
<KGB-1> mutter ubuntu/master Daniel van Vugt * [close] merge request !65: Fix blurry wallpaper (upstream mutter!1003) (LP: #1862308) * https://deb.li/3tEpd
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1862308 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Desktop wallpaper is slightly blurry" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862308
<KGB-1> mutter Daniel van Vugt 181696 * commented merge request !65 * https://deb.li/i39LU
<Laney> oh sorry, hey seb128!
<Laney> (still morning here)
<seb128> hey Laney :)
<UnivrslSuprBox> CC from #ubuntu-devel yesterday...
<UnivrslSuprBox> If I use a snap application that uses xdg-portals, snapd starts xdg-portals-gtk and performs my request. When this occurs, gnome-shell knows to "lock" the dialog that appears to the window that it's coming from and dims the application. How does the shell know to do this? What code handles popping up the dialogs modally? The application is in confinement and the dialog opening modally outside.
<UnivrslSuprBox> I ask because we need to replicate this behavior in Lomiri and having some direction to how someone else did it would be nice.
<cpaelzer> is it a (intentional?) new feature that a mouse pointer over a terminal emulator starts to "hide" once someone types into that terminal?
<cpaelzer> and one needs to click to get the curser visible again?
<cpaelzer> hmm I just see that gnome terminal gets the curser back when moving, while a KDE terminal only gets it back on click
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ you might know about that one?
<seb128> cpaelzer, hidding on hide is old and expected but it should come back when moving the mouse
 * Trevinho looks
<Trevinho> cpaelzer: it's indeed something gnome-terminal related, as I can reproduce there but not in Tilix
<seb128> gedit does hide it as well, probably something GTK does
<cpaelzer> hmm, thanks to all of you then
<cpaelzer> since I usually use gnome but with the kde terminal program I need to find why I need to click there
<cpaelzer> moving would be fine, but since I need to click I search my poointer way too often
<cpaelzer> double checked - two different KDE based terminals behave the same
<seb128> likely an issue in a kde library
<cpaelzer> yeah, but new enough to be a an upgrade issue as it worked well on focal before
<cpaelzer> I owe my system a bunch of updates anyway, will do them towards the weekend and then I'll see
<Trevinho> UnivrslSuprBox: it should be in gnome-shell's windowManager.js where we handle the attached dialog, ther's code to do the dimming
<cpaelzer> seb128: Trevinho: just found that it isn't limited to KDE based terminals - anything window being kde based seems to have this behavior
<cpaelzer> just FYI for now
<seb128> cpaelzer, seems to confirm a problem with a kde lib
<cpaelzer> agreed
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-07-17
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<callmepk> morning didrocks 
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey callmepk, duflu!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> salut diddledan 
<oSoMoN> grrr
<oSoMoN> didrocks, 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers and happy friday!
<duflu> Hi seb128, happy Friday
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? ready for the weekend?
<duflu> seb128, I'm well, you? Yes I will enjoy the rest and aim to see family
<seb128> I'm alright, a bit tired but it's friday!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<Laney> morning
<marcustomlinson> happy friday desktoppers
<duflu> Morning Laney and marcustomlinson 
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks, comment ça va aujourd'hui?
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, Laney, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: not too shabby, and yourself?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, I'm alright, it's friday :)
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu
<Laney> moin duflu & seb128 
<Laney> happy friday to you
<didrocks> seb128: ça va. on se bat avec eiffage pour l'electricite mais bon...
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy didrocks 
<seb128> didrocks, ils ont pas de crénaux pour passer chez vous ,
<seb128> ?
<didrocks> seb128: ils passent 10 min mais ne fo t 
<didrocks> font rien*
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> prétextant que le cable ne passe pas. Le constrcteur l'a passé seul pourtant...
<didrocks> bref, compliqué :(
<jamesh> oSoMoN: another Chromium/snap bug report: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/chromium-snap-kernel-has-no-file-descriptor-comparison-support-operation-not-permitted/18921 -- sounds like it might be doing something seccomp or AppArmor prohibits
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va bien, merci! (désolé j’ai loupé la notification)
<oSoMoN> jamesh, looking, thanks
<jamesh> oSoMoN: Mesa in Bionic revved from 19.2 to 20.0 four days ago, so it's quite possible that the new drivers are hitting some sandbox restriction as snaps get rebuilt
<oSoMoN> this was also reported yesterday as bug #1887793, but I didn't know what to make of it, and was waiting for further information from the OP
<ubot5> bug 1887793 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] chromium unable to launch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1887793
<jamesh> if it is Mesa related to the new Mesa, perhaps ask what GPU they've got
<oSoMoN> jamesh, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/chromium-snap-kernel-has-no-file-descriptor-comparison-support-operation-not-permitted/18921/2 suggests that this might have to do with fontconfig (again)
<oSoMoN> https://git.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source/commit/?id=af9ed0cec8cdfcc2972b8a3e13a750516b358211 might be related, although I'm not sure how
<jamesh> ugh :-(
<jamesh> oSoMoN: I did put together a prototype for how we could handle fontconfig caches better here: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/shared-fontconfig-cache-prototype/18660
<jamesh> still needs work to get beyond the proof of concept stage though
<seb128> those font cache issues are annoying :(
<jamesh> yep.  My thoughts are to ignore all host caches completely
<jamesh> not even make them visible by default
<seb128> it's a shame that we can't get those to work :/
<seb128> adding content sharing and plugs to connect does make things look more complex at the end
<jamesh> given that changing either fontconfig version or freetype version can alter the contents of the cache files, it seems like a losing battle
<jamesh> if you can makes sure what's inside the sandbox is always at least as new as the host, things will probably work
<jamesh> if the sandbox is older, the cache might indicate the fonts provide features that the app's libraries can't actually use
<seb128> right
<sil2100> Laney, seb128: hey guys! A quick question: there are those OEM meta packages that we have a special process for:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bugs/?field.tag=oem-meta-packages
<sil2100> My question is: are those needed for .1?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I'm sponsoring them now
<sil2100> Thanks, I can do the AA bits if needed
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> I'm thinking sponsor to focal and copy-up, does that sound ok?
<Laney> sil2100: ^-
<sil2100> Laney: sounds ok, but from what I heard from xnox, we don't want those in groovy actually?
<Laney> I dunno really
<Laney> focal's the main thing
<Laney> we need to figure out the non-lts situation a bit better
<sil2100> Yeah, for now I'd just do focal
<Laney> I would be ok to not copy if you don't mind, we can still sort out the rest of it later
<sil2100> We can copy forward anytime
<Laney> was trying to be policy compliant™
<sil2100> +1! We do have a few packages that are series-specific, so it should be fine for now
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, any chance you can upload ibus-typing-booster today?
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Did you manage to sponsor some of the OEM packages? As I didn't see those in the NEW queue
<Laney> sil2100: I found that they hadn't yet uploaded the packages to the oem archive and asked them to do that
<Laney> if you prefer we can accept to proposed anyway
<sil2100> Laney: no, that's fine, we can do that on Monday - was just curious
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<KGB-0> mutter tags 23d029e Marco Trevisan upstream/3.36.4 * Upstream version 3.36.4 * https://deb.li/iiQh0
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x f57ec26 Marco Trevisan * pushed 36 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/3izZG
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 1ec91cc Carlos Garnacho src/wayland/ meta-wayland-data-device.c meta-wayland-data-device.h * wayland: Send clipboard offers to all data devices from the same client * https://deb.li/i2noM
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x d721750 Carlos Garnacho src/wayland/ meta-wayland-data-device-primary.c meta-wayland-data-device-primary.h * wayland: Send primary offer to all data devices from the same client * https://deb.li/wE2n
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 9acb823 Carlos Garnacho src/ (11 files in 2 dirs) * wayland: Rename gtk primary protocol files to "legacy" * https://deb.li/3tA97
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 76e4b5d Carlos Garnacho src/meson.build * build: Build scaffolding for primary-selection wayland protocol * https://deb.li/GzSU
<KGB-0> mutter upstream/3.36.x 59cb259 Carlos Garnacho src/ (11 files in 2 dirs) * wayland: Add support for wayland-protocols primary selection protocol * https://deb.li/3ynXF
<KGB-0> mutter pristine-tar 170dde8 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) mutter_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.36.4.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/E6Hi
<xnox> Laney:  yeah, i was requiring them that oem suite is open & packages available there.
<xnox> Laney:  cause otherwise it's not obvious if the UbuntuArchive version is lower than the target suites or not.
